# Clomid/Tamoxifen/Metformin/Injectables- O inducing meds.. 7 BFP's 5 more to come



## scerena

After 2 rounds of clomid 50mg and 100mg I am now on a break until my laparoscopy...
I'm looking for girls who are taking a break also so we can see how our natural cycles go... And see if any of us manage to get a bfp on a natural cycle as clomid didn't seem to be a miracle drug for me straight away!

So if it's natural for a month or from now on- however long then please join!
Xx


----------



## beanhunter

I'm in. Starting Metformin tonight.


----------



## Aliciatm

just wanted to pop in and say goodluck.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Alicia :) I'll still be over in my clomid thread too

Beanhunter good luck! Let's hope we can prove the doctors wrong and get our bfp's without clomid :)
X


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!!! I am in Can't wait to see some natural BFPs on this thread!! 
Today is cd11 for me also and I am using cbfm and frdo. I used preseed last cycle because clomid dried me up. But this cycle I seem to be extra fine in that department:) lol! I will have an ultrasound next week to see if my cyst has shrunk any and hopefully will tell if I am going to ovulate naturally on my own. If I am, then I will definitely be put on progesterone in the 2ww. But other than that, all natural this cycle! 

Scerena- I still can't believe we are on the same exact cycle again! We must be meant to be buddies
Beanhunter- are you feeling better?? I hope so! When do u go for another ultrasound to see if the new cyst has gone away?


----------



## scerena

Yep we are definately meant to be buddies! It's so good! Have you been using opks...? I started 2 days a go lol! No positive just yet it's too early lol!

I also noticed I haven't dried up this month either but I mite use conceive plus when ovulation happens (if it happens) as it's meant to help the sperm get where it needs to be...
Goodluck to us Girlies!
X


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Yep we are definately meant to be buddies! It's so good! Have you been using opks...? I started 2 days a go lol! No positive just yet it's too early lol!
> 
> I also noticed I haven't dried up this month either but I mite use conceive plus when ovulation happens (if it happens) as it's meant to help the sperm get where it needs to be...
> Goodluck to us Girlies!
> X

I haven't been using the IC opks (I do have a bunch of them) but I have been using the cbfm and the new first response digital ovulation tests (FRDO).. I just started yesterday. I have a picture, I will post it. 
The FRDO are newer and they don't have a control line! Only the LH line, so I am not sure how I will be able to read them exactly yet... You are suppose to put them in the digital reader, and then it will give you a +yes or -no for your surge. But once you get a +yes, the reader shuts off and you can't use it anymore! Stupid if you ask me! So I am trying to just see if I can read the lines for now:) Even though your not suppose too:haha: 
I will probably use preseed around ovulation (if I get there) just for extra help too! But it is nice not to have to need it:)


----------



## prettynpink29

ok... So if I remember correctly you are not familiar with these brands, correct?? 
The blue dye one is cbfm and it measures estrogen and LH.. the darker line is the estrogen and the lighter line is the LH.. So when you get close to ovulation the estrogen line will go lighter and the LH line darker. I think you would like these. You put them in a monitor that that gives you a low, high and peak reading. High readings your suppose to bd every other day and peak (LH surge) you are suppose to bd 3 days in a row.
The pink one is the FRDO and it only has an LH line, so I am not sure what to compare it to yet.. I am just going to experiment with them this cycle:)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## scerena

Hey soz for the long reply- no I'm not familiar with it but I get it now lol! And my fs told me not to bother as I was having scans but it will benefit me now though I suppose...

I only use the cheap ic ones as the others were costing me too much as I'm poas addict lol!
Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Hey soz for the long reply- no I'm not familiar with it but I get it now lol! And my fs told me not to bother as I was having scans but it will benefit me now though I suppose...
> 
> I only use the cheap ic ones as the others were costing me too much as I'm poas addict lol!
> Xx


Yea that is true.. If you are getting scans then they are just a waste of money.. I used it the first 4 months of TTC while I was not on clomid.. I never ovulated the first 3 months so it didn't work and was a waste LOL But the 4th month it worked (I was taking soy) and that was when I had my 1st chemical. When I was taking clomid last cycle, it didn't work again.. I guess it messes it up because clomid decreases your estrogen.. 
Where do you by your ICs from? What brand are they?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey girls!

I won't be entirely active on this thread since I'm still waiting (*sigh*) for clomid/metformin, but I'll be stalking. Still lost on my cycle and have to go natural until Sept 7th before getting anything. I'm excited for you girls. Fx for natural bebes!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hello again ladies! :hi: 

After 4 cycles of clomid and ovulation every time resulting in a :bfn: i was forced to go natural while i wait for my FS appt...which is next week. 

I got my smiley face last night!! It was so exciting! Even though i knew the IC's were + theres something about getting a smiley to make everything seem ok! lol. 

So i took my temp this morning and it definitely jumped up! So for you experienced tempers, please take a look at it and tell me if its promising for ovulation! I know i need to wait 3 days before it says, but i'm PRAYING it confirms ovulation! 

I hope we all get some great natural cycles!

Today is cd 18 for me.


----------



## prettynpink29

Turboturtle80- Hello!!!! I am glad you joined the thread! I am sorry you have to wait till September! Waiting sucks, I know how that feels!

TeddyBearPug- How exciting!!! You give me hope.. I have been charting but I am confused by your chartFrom my experience, I had a positive opk cd14 then a temp dip cd16 and a temp rise cd17.. By your chart it looks like you ovulated the same day you got your surge?? I know all of our bodies are different! My guess is that opks pick up surges 12-48 hours before you ovulate, so you must have a short surge and I must have a long surge! LOL. Anyways, I think that it looks great! You can check out mine from last cycle if you click on my ovulation chart at the bottom.


----------



## daopdesign

Whilst I was again being referred to a fertility specialist 18 months after having my Clomid baby I found out I was pregnant! So miracles to happen even without any intervention. I think it's good you are all soo positive about it. I can't say I was because I was convinced I needed Clomid and was waiting for that but somehow my egg got lucky and this came as a total shock. The amazement ended in a loss but hopefully I can get 'lucky' again. Best of luck to you all x


----------



## daopdesign

Hi TeddyBearPug - why were you prescribed Clomid anyway, what is your medical condition for this?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> Turboturtle80- Hello!!!! I am glad you joined the thread! I am sorry you have to wait till September! Waiting sucks, I know how that feels!
> 
> TeddyBearPug- How exciting!!! You give me hope.. I have been charting but I am confused by your chartFrom my experience, I had a positive opk cd14 then a temp dip cd16 and a temp rise cd17.. By your chart it looks like you ovulated the same day you got your surge?? I know all of our bodies are different! My guess is that opks pick up surges 12-48 hours before you ovulate, so you must have a short surge and I must have a long surge! LOL. Anyways, I think that it looks great! You can check out mine from last cycle if you click on my ovulation chart at the bottom.

your chart looks great last month like a classic "textbook" ovulation. I'm really confused by my chart and the + opk and possibly ovulating the same day, but thats the way it seems to me. I really think that my body TRIED to ovulate starting on cd 12, but idk. I was having ovulation pains before then but i didn't record them and i also hard a close to +opk on cd 12 but it wasn't quite there and the next day it was barely there. It is so weird to see how your body works through charting, but i'm glad i'm doing it now!

We :sex: cd 11, 14, 16, and 17 and we plan on doing it again later tonight to cover all bases. I think we :sex: more than enough times??


----------



## TeddyBearPug

daopdesign said:


> Hi TeddyBearPug - why were you prescribed Clomid anyway, what is your medical condition for this?

My doctor suspected i didn't ovulate or if i did it was weak ovulatons. He did a cd21 blood test on me almost a year ago and it showed i didn't ovulate. I've also had 2 m/c's last year and he said that it could have been from the weak ovulations and not producing enough of the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy. He had me track my periods for 6 months and i was irregular. So i was given clomid to make my ovulations stronger to support a baby. I was actually going to another doctor before that one and he didn't want to do anything for me. He was "all natural" and wouldn't even investigate a cause of m/c until i had 3!!! then when i was going through the 2nd one, he didn't even believe i was pregnant!! I demanded a blood test to confirm and it was + of course! ugh, i was pissed and switched doctors immediately. My new doc has been great! But now its time to be moved to a FS he says....I really hope i get a BFP this month and not have to go.


----------



## prettynpink29

I cracked!!! I tested with an IC opk.. Here it is... Not positive, but way closer than I thought it would be at only cd11 and no clomid... I scheduled my ultrasound today for August 17th Wednesday (cd16).. I can't wait so see if my cyst has shrunk and if I am going to ovulate (unless I get a surge before then which I doubt).
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> I cracked!!! I tested with an IC opk.. Here it is... Not positive, but way closer than I thought it would be at only cd11 and no clomid... I scheduled my ultrasound today for August 17th Wednesday (cd16).. I can't wait so see if my cyst has shrunk and if I am going to ovulate (unless I get a surge before then which I doubt).

i went crazy and started poas at cd 7!! lol :haha: i know it was ridiculous, but i have become a poas addict!! but i only did once a day until like cd 13? idk, made me feel good anyways! your is looking good though! fx'd for you!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink- i also go to the FS on the 17th! big day for us!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey pretty, your opk is looking great! 

Teddy, I was gonna say your chart looked a little to me like your body tried to ov once before, but I'm not too good at chart stuff yet. It looks a little like mine. I feel my body try over and over. This is exciting stuff ladies! Everything crossed for your natural cycles!


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all 

Pretty - don't be surprised if the cyst is still there. My doc reckons most take at least 6 to
10 weeks to resolve. 

Teddy - I've stopped temping this month but reckon your chart looks good. 

AFM I'm day 23 today. Not sure when or if I o this month but trying not to think too much. I started the metformin last night and hoping not to et any side effects.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls,

Well I thought that I was on cd12.... But have become a POASA and I decided to take a IC hpt... I know, stupid idea and I am still not sure why I did it.. I had my bloods drawn twice, the first one hcg was 9 the second one (after I started bleeding) was back to 0.. So it is not left over from the chemical.. Anyways... I took an IC opk and FRDO also.. (the ic opk never touched the ic hpt and I do not drink soda! lol)

Can anyone else see the line on the hpt?? It is very obvious in person.. Even OH can see it..

First 2 pics are opk 2nd 2 are the hpts..
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









pic4.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









pic2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7









pic3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Prettyinpink- I see the line!! i'm confused now! Are you pregnant?!?!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I definitely see the line pretty. Maybe you ovulated really soon after your mc?? I hear it's super easy to get preggy after mc. I really hope this is it for u hun! Get acupuncture stat!!


----------



## prettynpink29

I don't know what is going on!!!!! I am so confused!! There is a line there for sure! But I had an ultrasound on August 5th and there was nothing but the 6cm cyst... So either that cyst is the result of a double ovulation from clomid and I ovulated again when I was having all the +opks and +hpts... Or I ovulated shortly after the ultrasound?? I know that it is rare to ovulate twice in one cycle, but possible... The one thing that is strange is when they did the ultrasound he was shocked to see that my lining was 6cm and I was on my period/had a chemical.. hmmmmmmmmm What do you think??


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!!! I am suppose to start acupuncture the day I get my LH surge! I found a really nice lady who does acupuncture for fertility and she said to call her immediately when I get my +opk and that would be the start of my treatment!


----------



## prettynpink29

I am trying to think back to when we bd... I think July 30th, August 4th, 7th, 10th, 12th and 13th so far.. If I am really pregnant, I guess I would have concieved rite before my ultrasound or rite after?? I think that if it were after, wouldn't the FS of seen a mature follicle on my ultrasound?? So confused!!!!!


----------



## pink mum

hi can i join u ppl.i know m late,m8dpo today,n after 2 rounds of clomid this is my natural cycle,hope to get bfp soon


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Welcome pink mum! These girls r great. You'll get tons of support.

Pretty, maybe call acu doc first thing Monday n see if u can get squeezed in. I don't always trust western docs and they don't know everything. Your tcm doc will be able to tell u more by your pulse and tongue. Your pulse is much faster when pregnant. If it were me I'd stay away from western medicine and since its your natural cycle try a more holistic approach. Relax as much as possible. Worrying yourself isn't gonna help. :) I'm here for ya hun. Stay strong. Still sooo exciting for you. I wouldn't be surprised if ur body tried again and u caught it. Drink tons of water and get some sleep. Fx!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pink Mum-:hi: welcome!!

Prettyinpink-wow! that is crazy!! i've got my fx'd for you that this is the real deal!! Are you going to test again tomorrow and see if its darker? I'm sure you will:haha: Wow is all i can say!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Welcome Pink Mum!!!

Thanks! I will try and get some rest (LOL yea rite) and try to not stress! I am going to call the acupuncture first thing in the morning and leave a message:) Yes, I am gonna test again tomorrow morning!! I will post first thing in the morning! i guess it could just be a nasty evap! Who knows:shrug: WOW is all I can think also!! LOL. I actually hope that I am not to tell you girls the truth.. I feel like my lining will just not be thick enough and it is too close to my chemical.. But I know God works in mysterious ways!! Guess tomorrow should tell


----------



## quinn

scerena said:


> After 2 rounds of clomid 50mg and 100mg I am now on a break until my laparoscopy...
> I'm looking for girls who are taking a break also so we can see how our natural cycles go... And see if any of us manage to get a bfp on a natural cycle as clomid didn't seem to be a miracle drug for me straight away!
> 
> So if it's natural for a month or from now on- however long then please join!
> Xx

So with you :) We decided last week to take this month "off" and not try but not prevent...and see what happens! Back to clomid next month!


----------



## scerena

Hi all and welcome pink mum and Quinn! 

Sorry haver been on I've had such a hectic weekend!

Prettynpink omg my fx'd for you Hun please keep us updated!

Cd13 for me today and I will be testing with an opk later I totally forgot to test yesterday where I was so busy and the day before that my line was getting darker so I hope I haven't missed it!

Gl Girlies :) 
Xxxx


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all this is cycle should have been my finally clomid month but we decided to stop taking the clomid 50mg for one month to, so I ovulated correctly and now I'm waiting for af to show or a BFP!!!!! I'm currently 3 days till af is due! So excited and very nervous, I was put on clomid because I wasn't having regular cycles and I have high level of testosterone in my body my cycles lasted between 22 days and then 50 days! So when I didn't tale the clomid this month I was surprised to see that I ovulated around the 13th day! I felt so good not taking the clomid! It was nice to have a break from all the pressure I was putting on myself (also I think it helped being signed off from work for the last month for stress)


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun- I agree it's nice not having the stress of clomid I have been so much mor relaxed this cycle! I hope you get ur bfp this cycle Hun! X


----------



## DanielleTTC

I so hope so, not really a symptom spot person but her goes I have very itchy sore breast they are really heavy to, had a few headaches and been a little dizzy the fast few days!!


----------



## pink mum

thanks all,how r u all today


----------



## scerena

Danielle- they are all good symptoms :) my fx'd tightly for u!

Pink mum- I'm good thank you how are you?
X


----------



## DanielleTTC

scerena - thats what i was thinking but i trying not to get my hope up to much :) tho im really excited.


----------



## pink mum

m fine,having backache and rt leg pain since 3 dpo


----------



## scerena

Danielle I hope u get a bfp after none on the clomid I'm hoping the same for me also!

Pink mum- sounds like possible pregnancy symptoms well the backache gl
X


----------



## pink mum

i hope so,coz i hv been ttc since oct 2009,i just want my bfp


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Girls!!

Well this morning I took another IC and it was completely BFN! I think the test yesterday must have been an evil evap! My temp is going crazy though! Will someone look at my chart?? I am thinking my chemical from last cycle has just completely screwed me up! Either that or my thermometer is broken... hmmmmmmmm Either way, I think it is gonna be impossible to tell if I have ovulated this cycle.. I feel like giving up!! My body drives me crazy:(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

DanielleTTC-I agree that having the month off of clomid is relaxing! I actually feel like a normal person again! i didn't realize how much clomid really made me stressed! do you plan on testing or are you waiting for AF to be late?

Scerena-I hope you got some BD in there over the hectic weekend just in case you missed your surge!! I didn't see a link to your chart...are you going to post it?

Prettyinpink-I really hope it wasn't an evap. If it is, those companies should be punched for messing with us! I looked at your chart, but i'm new to this and it looks ok to me? what do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Check out my chart!!!! :happydance: My body did it!! yay!! I'm so glad i started charting this month! I was honestly anxious to take my tempature this morning because i thought it was going to let me down. It did say i ovulated the same day i got my +! I did a little research on FF and it said when that happens it could be a short surge or i started getting my surge right after my last opk of the night and it could have been surging for hours before i got up.....idk.


----------



## DanielleTTC

i think im going to see if af is late then test, yeah its surprising really


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- I am pretty sure it was an evap I agree with punching the companies!! I have already complained to the lady I bought them from, but she wouldnt do anything:( What is wrong with my temps, is they are going way up and then way down.. Usually my temp stays under 97.60 before I ovulate, but today it was 97.79 So they are everywhere:( 
Your chart looks great though!!! You ovulated all on your own with out clomid!!! YAY!!!:) Are you going for cd21 bloods???


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> TeddyBearPug- I am pretty sure it was an evap I agree with punching the companies!! I have already complained to the lady I bought them from, but she wouldnt do anything:( What is wrong with my temps, is they are going way up and then way down.. Usually my temp stays under 97.60 before I ovulate, but today it was 97.79 So they are everywhere:(
> Your chart looks great though!!! You ovulated all on your own with out clomid!!! YAY!!!:) Are you going for cd21 bloods???

maybe your hormones are still going crazy from your m/c? hopefully they level out soon so you can get a more accurate reading on your chart.

My FS appt is wed and i'm going to tell them about my +opk and chart and ask for cd 21 blood test while i am there because i figure they will be taking blood for other things too. I really hate to give blood so i'm trying to kill 2 birds with 1 stone!!


----------



## scerena

Hey all!
Teddybearpug- well I was doing good with my temps and then I missed a day and considering I didn't start until cd6 of my cycle I just thought forget it and do a full fresh cycle of temps... I'm so glad to hear you have definitely ovulated Hun! Me and oh usually bed every other day or everyday sometimes so hopefully incase I ovulated then hopefully it was enough... But I've been holding off every day until I got a +opk...

Prettynpink- I'm so sorry to hear that I had a nice pink line on a superdrug test before I emailed them and went crazy at them and sent them the pics and they sent me a £30 voucher! It's horrible for ladies like us who are ttc... Oh Hun *hugs*
Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

DanielleTTC- Good Luck!!!

TeddyBearPug- Yes, I think my hormones are going crazy:( We have appts on the same day and hopefully we both get good news:) What time is your appt?? Mine is at 10:30am. I hate getting blood taken also, so I know how you feel!!

Scerena- Yes, I am pretty disappointed by that horrible evap!! Or whatever you would call that.. I really didnt think there was anyway that I could be pregnant, but having a test with a clear pink line, can really confuse a girl!!

AFM: Today is cd14 for me and I am just feeling really down:( I feel defeated and like there is not even a point in trying or worrying over everything this cycle.. I have decided not to use opks anymore.. I will have the ultrasound on Wed (cd16) and I dont even know if I want to hear the results! The rest of the cycle, we are just gonna have sex when we want too, if we want too OH and I are fighting and I cant help but feel like it is my fault because I can not get pregnant:( He is being really insensitive and selfish. Makes me not even want to have a baby with him! He is leaving to go out of town on Wed and wont be back till Thurs night. So if it doesnt happen this cycle, it is his fault not mine!
Sorry for the vent:(


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies h r u all


----------



## DanielleTTC

Well girls af just got me f**king annoying this is!!!! Well bring on clomid next month last round!!!


----------



## beanhunter

I'm out too. Not suprising as because of the op we only bd like twice the while month. Still my cycle was 25 days which is crazy short for me but maybe a sign that the drilling worked? Would be lovely to get a natural :bfp: before ivf is due to start in december. Natural cycles with metformin til then and no temping, opk's or obsessing. Well that's the plan anyway.....


----------



## TeddyBearPug

sorry to hear that AF got you beanhunter and Danielle. Hopefully next cycle is better.

today is 4dpo and i'm doing my best to not really think alot of ttc madness! I go to the FS on wed at 1pm. I'm excited but nervous too. How is everyone doing?


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- Good luck at the fs on weds Hun! What are you going there for? 

Sorry to hear af got some of you girls... Gl for this cycle!

X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Teddybearpug- Good luck at the fs on weds Hun! What are you going there for?
> 
> Sorry to hear af got some of you girls... Gl for this cycle!
> 
> X

My doctor is sending me after the 4 months of clomid and nothing. We have been ttc almost a year and half now and he thinks that i might need surgery for my fibroids. Hopefully i will find out tomorrow!!


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug how did it go Hun? X


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Girls,
I just got back from my scan and I got WONDERFUL news!!! I still have to wait for my doctor to call me to know all the numbers (my u/s was with a tech not the doctor) but it looks like my cyst has gone from 6cm to 2cm in 2 weeks!!!!! :happydance: I can't believe it!! I feel so relieved and excited that something good finally happened.. The only other thing the tech would tell me is I have 5 follicles on my right ovary and 2 follicles on my left. I don't know if any of them are mature yet, but truthfully I am just so happy about the cyst shrinking that I am ok with everything else!!!


TeddyBearPug- How did your appt go?

Scerena- How are you today?

Beanhunter- I am so sorry AF got you:(


----------



## beanhunter

Wow pretty! That's awesome. I'm slightly jealous! My scan is on the 19th sept. 
Still waiting for af to make a proper appearance just some spotting for the past 48hrs. Wish it would just start and finish already!


----------



## prettynpink29

Beanhunter- Thank You!!! I still can't believe it! I prepared myself for the worst and just feel so relieved that it shrunk.. I didn't want to add a 4th surgery to my list!! 
I am so sorry that you are suffering from cysts still:( I have had 2 removed through surgery and know exactly what you are feeling! I hope that AF comes for you already so you can move on to your next cycle!!!:)


----------



## scerena

Great news prettynpink! So happy for you and hope the follicles are mature :) does that mean you have a clomid cycle next month?
Teddybearpug- I hope after the op the clomid works for you Hun i too have to wait for a op let's hope after we can g bfp's!
Beanhunter- sorry to hear af got you! So is it a natural cycle next month or clomid?
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- Thanks! I am still waiting to here from the FS, but it is only 1:13 pm here rite now and I don't expect to here from him till 5 or 6pm. Yes, if I don't ovulate or get pregnant this cycle, I would be able to take clomid again next cycle.. I hope that I have 1 mature follicle, but I won't be depressed if I don't because the cyst news is such a huge relief! But they said the only way that I will be able to take clomid from now on is monitored with 2 ultrasounds.. One around ovulation and the other one on cd3 (before I would start the next round of clomid) to check for cysts..


----------



## scerena

Yh I use to have two ultrasound scans... Goodluck Hun let us know what they say I'll be asleep probably as it's 9.30pm here lol!
I'm debating wether to just take clomid next month and up my dose I know I shouldn't and ive had a cyst before but I have to wait until the end of the month for my op.. I'm becoming so impatient!
X


----------



## prettynpink29

I understand what you mean!! I posted to your post on the clomid thread also.. But I think that it is completely up to you! You know your body best! Your doctor wont let you continue to take clomid and be monitored until your procedure?? Because of my experience that I just went through with the cyst, I wouldn't personally do it.. But I have a history with cysts and you don't. So I think that it is just a personal decision that you are gonna have to make:) Up your dosage to 150mg?? 
If I were you, I would ask your doctor to try clomid till your surgery and also ask for a shot or progesterone to help thicken your lining.. If I remember correctly, it is to thin while on clomid, correct??


----------



## scerena

I have no more appointments with my fs now but I suppose I could phone up- the plan was the laparoscopy and then clomid with a injection (trigger shot I think it's called?)
Maybe he didn't want me on clomid too long as I know your not meant to be on it too long and maybe he thought after the lap it would work better??? I don't know I might phone them and see if I can get to talk to him but he's the top man so doubt I will be able to talk to him but worth a go thanks for the replies Hun xx


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena - no more clomid for me due to the recurrent cysts. All natural until ivf now.


----------



## scerena

When are you due to start ivf Hun? How are you feelin about that?x


----------



## missy123

Hi hun :) i did one round of clomid in may and stopped due to hubbys varecocele surgery so Im due to take two more rounds in September and October so this cycle is natural...Im on cd8 and feeling positive x how are u???


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-yay! so glad your cyst has went down!! :happydance: that is great news!!

Scerena-that decision is completely up to you, but i know i seriously thought about taking my extra clomid this month but i'm glad i didn't because i'm a worry wart and would probably freak myself out to much. Could you tell your doc that your going to take it regardless?? and maybe he will follow you for safety if your going to do it anyway? i can't remember, but what dosage did you ovulate on if you did?

My FS went good! But i'm kind of in limbo not knowing what step we will be taking next. He wants to get all my bloodwork done and review my hsg because it wasn't included in my paperwork :dohh: He was very impressed with my FF chart and how well i knew my body :happydance: 

Get this........He said he didn't know why i was ever put on clomid saying i didn't need it!!!!! :dohh: whaaaaattttt? so no clomid for me anymore i guess.

He did an ultrasound and measured my big fibroid at 50 cm...average size of uterus is 80 cm...so it takes up over half my uterus! i'm not sure what that means :shrug: but it can't be good. He didn't really talk about what it meant but said it could be a problem if located on my lining, which it looked close. I think he needs to review my past ultrasound pics and location of it. He found a smaller fibroid too. He also said my previous bloodwork from oct 2010 showed i had a slight thyroid problem that i should have been medicated for :dohh: are you serious?! 

So he had me go down and have my blood drawn....8 tubes to check my progesterone since i ovulated 6 days ago, genetic testing, thyroid, androgens, and whatever else they test for? whew! Said it would take maybe a week to get all the results since we were doing so much and to call his office when i start my period. I really hope i don't start! but i guess if i was pregnant he would have seen it on the ultrasound, right? maybe it was too early.....lol, gotta keep the hope alive.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

oh, he also said my uterus was slightly enlarged with a bulge at the top from the fibroid.


----------



## beanhunter

scerena said:


> When are you due to start ivf Hun? How are you feelin about that?x

To be honest I'm kind of relieved. I'd be scared to have more clomid with the cysts an the fact that each month that goes by my endo is getting worse. My consultant thinks it's unlikely we would get pregnant otherwise so I guess needs must. Of course I'm apprehensive though - especially about the injections and coping if it doesn't work. 

We will start prob at the end of the year unless we get a natural surprise first!


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- yeh I would be scared too of taking more clomid after all u have been through... Good luck with the ivf I will probably be joining you at some point next year (well for advise as I hope u have a nice bfp by then!) the injections do look scary but I'm sure it's not as bad as it looks but that's what scared me about ivf... If You ever need to talk I'm here 

Missy123- hey I haven't spoke to u in ages! I'm glad you can get on the clomid next month :) I'm also having time off I think it does us all good to have a more relaxed approach sometimes! 

Teddybearpug- well they said I didn't ovulate on 50mg or 100mg- but my top fs told me I responded well to the clomid so god only knows- but I take the word of the top man I think and I was getting af on the clomid and I rarely do when I wasn't taking it and they thought I was just ovulating later in the cycle maybe... Hopefully u get a op (I your not pregnant before) as I've heard of thyroids preventing pregnancy so maybe that's what has been stopping you all along? If you was pregnant I don't think an ultrasound would show pregnancy just yet Hun xx


----------



## scerena

Sorry girls but what do you think?
Nearly or positive?
Im cd17.... x
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









017.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls! Just wanted to stop by.

Hey Scerena, looks almost positive to me. Not quite tho. Keep testing luv! Ur almost there on your natural cycle!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun! I thought it was getting close :) but I don't think im going to ovulate I will be surprised if I do!
Oh yh I wanted to add you on my signature but couldn't remember the numbers after your name!- when I get to my laptop I will add you :)
How's things with you? Good I hope x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I've got a good feeling you will ov luv. Your body had a rhythm now and I don't doubt it will keep up. Everyone else seems to be doing reaaally well as far as natural ov, so you can too. Keep your chin up and believe in your body. =) I'm doing good. Just riding time. Getting really annoyed, frustrated, and fed up waiting. I get to go to the fs the first week in September. I need to set an appt. Started temping a few weeks ago and of course my body is wacked bcz my temps are literally all over the map. Started training to run a 5k. Acu'ist highly commends it bcz it should help get the stagnant blood out of my liver. At this point I'll do anything for a bebe.


----------



## scerena

Aw thanks u always make me feel better :)
That sounds good Hun I've also joined the gym- I'm sure the healthier we are the more chance of us having a baby right???
We so deserve a baby and I'm sure we will have one soon we will make great mums :)
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yes! We will have our bebes all in good time. The best thing we can do is cleanse our system and get stronger. Pregnancy is no easy thing from what I hear.

So, on a natural semi ttc note, have you gals ever heard the theory about women eating High Fructose Corn Syrup during pregnancy? I just watched a video showing all the biological similarities between alcohol (ethanol) and Fructose. Babies are being born addicted to sugar (the same as they would be if the mom was drinking or doing drugs) if the mom is eating a diet high in fructose. May be a new thread concept, but I just wanted to share my learning over the past few days. Since everyone is natural at this point and trying to get healthy it might be something to read about.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-that is weird that your doctors have conflicting stories on your ovulation! I forgot why your doc is making you wait for more clomid? Have you thought about trying soy instead? Your opk on the left side looks really close to positive! Keep using them and i am sure it will give you your positive! FX'd that you ovulate on your own!

Turboturtle-I haven't seen that that video but high fructose corn syrup is bad news!! i've been trying to cut out what i can for a few months now. It helps that my husband is a health nut and freaks out over high fructose corn syrup! lol, he is quick to tell me it is in my food, etc! I believe that babies can be addicted to sugar when born. I saw a segment on tv about how our babies will have a taste preference on what we eat while carrying them. So if you eat alot of veggies, your child will love veggies. And if you eat nothing but junk, they are prewired to like those things too. Pretty interesting. My mom told me she ate lots of mac n cheese and popcorn with me....and I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- I am so glad that you had a good appt with your FS!!! That is what I was thinking the whole time actually.. I bet if you had the fibroid removed (which is over half the size of your uterus) you would fall pregnant immediately!!:) Are you leaning towards surgery??

Scerena- I think that the opk on the left is getting close!! I bet only a few more days and you will get a positive:) 

TurboTurtle80- Hello!!! How are you??

AFM: I have spoken to my OBGYN about my ultrasound results but am still waiting for my FS to call to hear his opinion. I was shocked to hear what my OBGYN had to say though.. He thinks that the 6cm cyst is completely GONE!!! I was shocked! He thinks that the 2cm (20mm) cyst is actually a follicle and he thinks I am going to ovulate this cycle all on my own! I dont want to get my hopes up to high, I am going to go by what the FS says. But he also said that the 5 follicles measure between 13-17mm and the other 2 measure between 10-14mm. So it looks like if I get a positive opk, I will be starting progesterone! I am still in shock and want the FS opinion rite now! LOL I think I am going to call again:)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-we really didn't talk about surgery but i'm leaning towards it myself and push for it if he doesn't offer it in the next few months. I think that has to be the reason i'm not getting pregnant and i'm optimistic i will get pregnant once its gone. I can't see how a baby can grow in there!! He even told me that i had to be very unlucky to have a fibroid that size at my age! yep, lucky is my middle name :( I would need a miracle i think and i just don't feel like i will be that lucky.

thats great news either way from both doctors, but i understand not trying to get your hopes up. Your follicles are a good size so hopefully you will ovulate naturally soon! so exciting!! Are you going to post pics of your opks?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Teddy - That's really good he watches out for that stuff and helps you. Essentially our bodies see it and break it down like fat. It doesn't know how to handle it. So it starts out with all the chemical reactions of a normal glucose calorie, but by the end of the chemical breakdown all that's left is fat and our pancreas can't produce enough insulin to remove it from our livers. So all these _super soldiers_ in our body have to come in to the rescue and we use them up so that our immune systems are weak. Causes almost every common disease we can think of today. It's really sad that our govt doesn't treat it the same way they treat trans-fats. Its in EVERYTHING you eat; everything except unprocessed foods.

Pretty! You are sooo going to ovulate! I'm betting you have twins. 

See girls, your body will work itself out. Just help it along and give yourself every healthy thing you can. I'm so excited for all of you!! Every one of you is going to have a good cycle. I feel it.


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- If I were you I would push for the surgery, but thats just my personal opinion.. I was thinking the same thing! Were would the baby grow with that fibroid in there too LOL. I watch a documentary on woman with infertility issues recently (I will try to find the link) one of them was about a woman who was having trouble conceiving because of a large fibroid that filled up almost the entire inside of her uterus. She did end up falling pregnant with out removing it surgically.. But, when it came to labor and delivery, she had to have an emergency c-section because the fibroid was so big it blocked the birth canal.. Didnt want to scare you earlier when I posted, but maybe you should ask your doctor if that could be a possibility for you?? Just a thought! Hope I didnt scare you with that story, everyones bodys are different:) 
I will post pics of my opks.. I wasnt going to take anymore, I stopped taking them for 2 whole days! LOL But I will take one this evening and post a pic:) 

TurboTurtle80- Thanks! I hope I ovulate all on my own! Twins, LOL I would love that, but would feel so blessed with just one! I think 1 of us will for sure!! I doubt it will be me though, but hopeful at the moment.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE VIDEO!!
we didn't discuss a plan of action at the initial appt. I guess he needs to get all my results back so we can talk about everything at once. I have started reading alot about large fibroids and you didn't scare me! i'm probably scaring myself more!! I've seen some pretty gruesome pics from births with fibroids!! Its going to have to be done im sure. I'm not comfortable having a baby trying to grow in that environment!! I would be terrified the whole pregnancy!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeaddyBearPug- Yea I understand what you mean!! Well hopefully when you get all of your test results back you will be able to discuss your options with your FS!! I am sure you will make the best choice for yourself:) 
I can't find the link to the video:(.. I watched it in the Woman's Health Class that I took last semester. But I will keep looking!!!:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Well here is my opk from this evening! cd17 and it is almost there.. How many more days do you girls think before I get a positive one??
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'd say by tomorrow night or Saturday morning. Keep testing and bd! Those lil boogers live a while in your system!

Lol I was just joking w my cousin saying w my luck my bf's sperm are gonna be chasing their tails in circles when they look at em.


----------



## Trishg21

Hey guys, 

I was wondering if anyone in here had tried taking Soy Iso while on a break from clomid? I have to take a few months break but I don't ovulate on my own so I want to try them to see if I can at least feel like I am not wasting 2 months. Anyone tried them and had good results?


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle80- LOL!! I hope it is positive tomorrow!! That would be wonderful:) 

Trishg21- I tried Soy the month before I started clomid. It did make me ovulate (not until cd23) and it gave me 2 mature eggys. I did fall pregnant that cycle, but sadly it ended in a chemical.. Good Luck!


----------



## Trishg21

prettynpink29 said:


> TurboTurtle80- LOL!! I hope it is positive tomorrow!! That would be wonderful:)
> 
> Trishg21- I tried Soy the month before I started clomid. It did make me ovulate (not until cd23) and it gave me 2 mature eggys. I did fall pregnant that cycle, but sadly it ended in a chemical.. Good Luck!

Thank you very much. That gives me some hope. Can I ask what dosage you took? I did not ovulate on clomid with 50 mg but I did with 100. So I am thinking 200mg of soy?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-your opk is looking good! i would say fri or sat you should get a positive?:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Here is my opk from this morning compared to the one from last night.. I am not surprised that the one last night is darker because I always seem to get darker opks is the PM. I will take one this afternoon and this evening and post a pic also:)
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## prettynpink29

Trishg21 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> TurboTurtle80- LOL!! I hope it is positive tomorrow!! That would be wonderful:)
> 
> Trishg21- I tried Soy the month before I started clomid. It did make me ovulate (not until cd23) and it gave me 2 mature eggys. I did fall pregnant that cycle, but sadly it ended in a chemical.. Good Luck!
> 
> Thank you very much. That gives me some hope. Can I ask what dosage you took? I did not ovulate on clomid with 50 mg but I did with 100. So I am thinking 200mg of soy?Click to expand...

Yes, I did not follow the dosage that other girls suggested or did.. My doctor (OBGYN not FS) is actually a believer of Soy and I took what he recommended. He believes that it is not the amount of soy you take, but the slow increase in dosage. It was worth a try to me, at that point I hadn't ovulated in months. I bought 40mg pure soy tablets from walmart. 
cd3-40mg
cd4-80mg
cd5-120mg
cd6-160mg
cd7-200mg
The one difference I noticed from soy than clomid, was I had no side effects and TONS of EWCM.


----------



## pink mum

:cry:m very upset today,i got bfnn its 13 dpo,when ill get my bfp,just want to cry:cry:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-is todays opk the one on the top? it looks positive to me! I bet the pm one will be even darker! can't wait to see the pic!

pink mum-your not out until you get AF so there may still be time! don't give up yet!


----------



## pink mum

thanx teddy bearpug,i know but i feellike m out,m hopelessnow:cry


----------



## Aiatalla

hi all
i am in with u,i had taken clomid for more than 3 months,altougth i had a good ovulation i never got pregnant.so i am truing a nautral ovulation this month,pray for me plzzzz
i am ttc for 4 yrs,wishing a good luck for all of u


----------



## prettynpink29

Here is my test this afternoon. 2:30pm test and I will take another one tonight at 7pm:) I think I am making progress! The other tests are the dollar store opks, 1st one from last night, 2nd one from this afternoon. Does anyone know how come they are so much lighter than the IC opks??
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









pic4.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









pic5.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









pic6.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- No todays opk is the bottom.. And it was FMU..My opks are always darker in the evening.. I knew that but took it anyways! Then the 3rd one is from this afternoon:) 

Pink mum- so sorry about the BFN:(


----------



## pink mum

prettypink mine is always darker in the evening,pray for me that we all get our
bfp soon


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- sorry to hear about you bfn fx'd for next month...

I'm thinking I might take soy next cycle... Sounds like a plan- any advice or anything girls??? Think it's worth a go rather than the clomid maybe...

My opk this morning was lighter it looked positive last nite or close... Now it's lighter I'll test this afternoon and if it's still light I take it I didn't ovulate or I missed it but I didn't think I'd ovulate anyway x


----------



## beanhunter

Ugh. What is up with my body? Need some help girls. 
Had a tiny bit of spotting on tues eve-not enough to need anything. Then a bit more spotting from thurs am til yesterday afternoon but enough to actually need to use something. Now nothing. Not even any discharge. Have awful cramps - like af pains but where the hell is she? Normally much heavier. Any thoughts? Tues was cd26.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beanhunter said:


> Ugh. What is up with my body? Need some help girls.
> Had a tiny bit of spotting on tues eve-not enough to need anything. Then a bit more spotting from thurs am til yesterday afternoon but enough to actually need to use something. Now nothing. Not even any discharge. Have awful cramps - like af pains but where the hell is she? Normally much heavier. Any thoughts? Tues was cd26.

hopefully it was just implantation spotting?! ah, that would be nice, huh?

How is everyone doing? today is 9dpo and my temp went up this morning, but i think it is because i took it almost an hour after i usually do.


----------



## lian_83

I'm taking a break from Soy -- the natural Clomid, so I think I'm with u.


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- sounds kind of promising :) gl my fx'd so tightly for you!

Teddybearpug- I'm fine thanks not doing anymore opks this cycle they were annoying me so what ever decides to happens happens this cycle now... What cd are you going to test on?

Lian_hawaii- welcome! What cd are you? How many cycles of soy did you do?
X


----------



## beanhunter

No such luck girls. Arrived with a vengence yesterday lunchtime. So much pain!


----------



## scerena

Aw beanhunter sorry to hear that... Do you usually get painful af? I don't but on clomid this last round my af was sooo painful! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## beanhunter

Well I guess they are often quite bad. Were better for the first couple of months after the first op and last month was in pain from the operation. Think it just reflects the endo getting worse....upset tummy from the metformin probably doesn't help either. Just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## scerena

Awww beanhunter I hope u feel better soon Hun xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena-i'm going to try my hardest NOT to test and wait for AF. I'm not sure but there might have been an indication of spotting today when i wiped but it was so light my eyes may have been playing tricks on me. Tomorrow at the earliest AF should be here if the b50 complex did not extend my LP.

Beanhunter-so sorry the witch got you. I hope your pain has gotten better for you!


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- ooooooh I hope you don't get af Hun! Keep me updated! I'm hoping u have to wait ages and she doesn't show!
X


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW!!! I am shocked! All I can say!
cd20 for me today and I got my +opks:) All on my own... With out Clomid... And even though the FS said I wouldn't ovulate with the large cyst... WOW!! Miracles do happen ladies!!!

When do I bd?? I have always done it the night I have gotten the surge, and 3 days following.. What do you girls think??

I took cbd, cbfm peak, IC wonfo, dollar store and the new frdo.. I got my peak, smiley and +yes all from the same pee cup! LOL
 



Attached Files:







pic3.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









pic7.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10









pic1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









pic6.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettynpink29

More pics:):)
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









pic4.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3









pic5.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-wow! those are some great positives!!! You should definitely BD today and tomorrow for sure and maybe the day after just in case!! Yay, so excited you got your + and all on a natural cycle!! :happydance: maybe you don't need clomid after all either!


Well ladies, i am spotting for sure. I wasn't seeing things after all. Only a matter of time before AF is here.:growlmad:


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies h r u all,my af is due on 23,hope it stays away,but im feeling that i out


----------



## scerena

Pretty- congrats on your positives :) get bedding NOW haha gl!

Teddybearpug- sorry to hear af has got you :( what's your plan for this cycle?

Pink mum- you are not out yet Hun! My fx'd for you tightly 
X


----------



## lian_83

Hi Serena, I'm now CD4. I just did 1 cycle of Soy and it was quite good, pushed my O forward. 

But I just wanted to find out if I can ovulate on my own without tricking my body that my estrogen-levels are low. Also, I'm doing acupuncture, so we can hopefully induce ovulation by that.. Well, and hopefully this is the cycle of :bfp: so I won't have to go back to Soy or Clomid next cycle.

Pretty -- go get down to business and go catch that eggy! :dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!!! This is a stronger surge than I got on clomid.. On clomid I got +opks at cd14 and all natural, I got +opks at cd20.. So it definitely moves up my O date! I am pretty sure that I had a short surge! I got the +opks in the afternoon and in the middle of the night for about 3 hours I was up with the strongest O pains I have every felt! And extremely sensitive nipples! Now this morning, I just feel sore, but all the pain is gone! I think I ovulated in the middle of the night. But I am still gonna count tomorrow as 1dpo.. Does that sound rite??
My temps were crazy this month, but I did have a nice drop this morning also.

TeddyBearPug- Thanks! Your rite! It makes me think I dont need clomid also!!! Guess I will see what the FS says! So sorry AF got you:( Stupid witch!!!!

Scerena- Thanks! We bd last night! Going to today and tomorrow also:) How are you doing?? Are you still temping?

Lian_hawaii- Thanks!! We are trying!!!

Pink mum- dont give up yet!!!!


----------



## scerena

That's really good lian_hawaii :) good luck with the natural cycle Hun :) 

Pretty- nope I started on like cd6 and missed a day so I thought I would just start fresh from cd1 next cycle and I'm going to do my clomid :) yay make sure u catch that eggy!

Aww been to seen my friends baby he is sooo cute I didn't want to put him down he's gorgeous I'm so so broody x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I got all my labwork results today and everything is normal!! Well, except for TSH, which she said was normal 3.01 but with the most recent research it is needed to be at 2-2.5 because of the m/c's. She called it hypothyroidism. Something about research has shown that it needs to be in that range for women who have had m/c's, theres some kind of link. So it makes me happy that they are very current and up to date on the newest info out there. So they are calling me in some meds to start taking daily and i have to get retested in 6 weeks. I asked about my fibroids and she put me on hold to talk to my doctor, and he said that from his notes there isn't anything to worry about. But, he does need a copy of my HSG to review and he will know better. So they said if i'm not pg this month to do that then. I was very impressed at how the receptionist (?) did not rush me and explained everything in great detail and and answered all my questions! So i'm a happy girl right now! Oh and my progesterone was 19.7 which she said was EXCELLENT!!! So happy Yay, all natural too!

Still light spotting. CD 1 hasn't started yet, but i know she is coming. I'm just glad to have a few answers and hopefully some help. So glad i don't need clomid because i have felt so much better this month without clomid!


----------



## scerena

Yay go teddybearpug :)
I'm so glad u don't need clomid Hun
I hope there's a nice bfp on the way soon :)
Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls,
Today is 1dpo for me. I should probably be excited, but I am just not I spoke with my FS and he wants me to start progesterone suppositories at 3dpo.. I am not looking forward to that! I thought it would be a tablet, not a suppository OH was listening on speaker phone and said "she has to stick them where!!" LOL His face was priceless! I guess we never discussed that I would be taking progesterone vaginally! LOL 
My boobs and nipples are still so sore!! Is this normal for ovulation??

TeddyBearPug- YAY!!!! So glad your results went so well!!! Clomid side effects suck!!! I agree with you that I feel better off of it also! Maybe all you need is the thyroid medication! Are you going to start taking it immediately?? I am glad that they are not worried about your fibroid!!!:)


----------



## pink mum

af is due today,feeling her coming,i hope she stays away


----------



## scerena

pink mum- I hope af stays away hun :)

pretty- oh no hun but it will all be worth it :)
x


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls,

I'm a bit scared that without Soy (nature's clomid) I won't ovulate early enough.. I heard that late ovulation usually cannot result in pregnancy as the egg is like over-boiled and the lining of the uterus is already too old. Any ideas?? 

thanks a lot!


----------



## scerena

Sorry I have no advice I hope someone can help..
What I do know is a woman on here was told she wouldn't ovulate on her cd13 scan as her follicles weren't big enough etc and bam she was pregnant that month which means she mist have ovulated late so you never know :


----------



## pink mum

stupid witch got me yesterday


----------



## scerena

Aw pink mum sorry to hear that :( x


----------



## pink mum

our turn will come soon


----------



## pink mum

u know i have a friend of mine,who conceived after 10 yrs without any medication,she wasjust on multivits,mvery happy for her


----------



## pink mum

m confused,whther to take clomid this month or leave it to happen naturally,as i didnt ovulate with 50mg,ovulated with 100mg,last cycle ovulated naturally,so dun know wat to dothis time,i havejust 50mg tab left


----------



## prettynpink29

pinkmum- sorry about AF:( 

Scerena- How are you today??

Well today my temp has skyrocketed!!! WOW! I have never had a temp jump that drastic before! Hopefully it is a good sign:)


----------



## scerena

pink mum- I hope our time comes soon also :) If you didnt ovulate on 50mg then its still worth a try as maybe your body just needed the 100mg to kick start the ovaries if they work naturaally its up to you what to do, what does your doc recommend you to do?

prettynpink- hey! Im fine thanks waiting for next cycle so I can just take m clomid again... yay I really hope you get good news again this cycle hun!
x


----------



## pink mum

m not inmy home country now,she told me totake it for 2 cycles if nothing happensby then,she will recomment hsg,but before that 2 cycles i left the country,will go bck after few months,just asking u ppl.wat to donow


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum-sorry AF showed up for you. If you ovulated naturally this month, maybe you will ovulate again on your own? its worth a try, but its up to you.

prettyinpink-your chart looks awesome! i wonder if there is any relation to the quality of your ovulation with how much your temp jumps up? hmm...

Scerena-how are you holding up?

Well today is 13dpo and i'm still spotting, but my temp went up this morning? i'm so confused :shrug: shouldn't my temp be going down? Last night when i checked my cervix it was high so i'm just waiting. ugh this sucks.


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- I'm fine Hun just on cd23 I have no idea when af is due it's a waiting game... I have no idea about temps and stuff like that but I hope the signs are all good for u fx'd xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

well i'm couting today as cd 1. Its more of a bright red mostly after a bowel movement but i had some reach a pad, so i'm calling AF today. On a positive note, my LP was extended looks like by 2 days!


----------



## scerena

That's good teddybearpug :) and sorry the witch got u though... Hope things are ok? And thanks for your reply on my other thread I really appreciate it xx


----------



## prettynpink29

AFM: Today is 3dpo for me!!!! I start progesterone today and was pleasantly surprised that my temp went even higher this morning!!! I don't understand why my temps are so much higher this cycle then last? Could it be from my chemical? Or from a stronger ovulation? 
I have also have some very weird cramping!!! I was in tears last night it was so bad! It felt like it was coming from my cervix, not my uterus! Weird!! I just feel sore this morning, nothing else.. Hmmmm!!

TeddyBearPug- I am abbreviating you as TBP now:) 
I wonder that same thing!!! I just posted on the other thread about it also!! My temps overall, are higher this cycle then last My chart looks like its climbing a hill!!!
Wait, have you taken a test?? Your chart looks good!!! What is the spotting like??

Scerena- I cant believe we are on the same cycle day still!! When should AF be due for you?? All I have to go by is my last cycle of 33 days But that was with a chemical and a 17 lp which I know is not normal.. 33 days for me would be September 3rd.. I think I am going to test on the 1st, 10 dpo (if I make it that far).


----------



## daopdesign

Impossible to get myself caught up with everything going on with everyone (work has been absolutely hectic!) but good luck pretty fingers crossed for you and soo please you got your progestorone! x Has no one gotten a :bfp: yet?


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- yes we are still the same cd :) I haven't a clue when af is due as it's a natural cycle... Hmmmm... So not sure if we will have the same cd next month- I hope we do though :) or hopefully we won't need another cycle and bfp's instead now that would be nice wouldn't it...

Daopdesign- no bfp from me yet :(
X


----------



## pink mum

i have decided that thismonth ill take clomid,ill start it today fromcd3


----------



## scerena

Good luck pink mum i will be joining u once I get af x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Now i'm completely confused about my cycle!! I called the FS today to tell them that AF started yesterday and they started questioning me about my "flow". I told them that yesterday i had red blood after a BM and when i wiped, etc and that today i was back to spotting. She said that it needs to be full flow to count as day 1 and that clomid can really mess up your cycle. She was really nice and asked me if i would typically call what i have full flow any other time, and i said no but i feel like it should be full flow by how much i am cramping! So she said to wait and see if full flow starts today or tomorrow and we can go from there. ARgh, this is so frustrating! I am cramping like she should be here full force and nothing to show for it. I only get red when i have a BM and the other times its light brown or barely there. I have taken a pregnancy Ic test and its negative. I dont think i'm pregnant, just where the hell is that bitch at?!


----------



## daopdesign

TeddyBearPug when I was on Clomid last time 2.5 years ago every month my period lasted 2 days! I NEVER got like a full flow whilst on it so my doc said count the first sign of any bleeding as CD1 and then he told me to take the Clomid CD2 instead of CD5. I think it's common for Clomid to do this as alot of woman have complained about a 'spotting' like period. I have no idea what it's going to be like this time around.

and I'm sorry Serena, how long have you got on Clomid now? Have you considered the shots that force your egg to be released?


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- aw Hun it's hard isn't it as some fs say full red flow an others say anything is cd1... Do you have any more tests apart from
Ic's? Keep us updated Hun gl :)

Daopdesign- I haven't tested yet after this natural cycle I'm
Only cd25... Anyway I'm taking my leftover clomid next cycle- I'm
Meant to be waiting for my lap before Xmas and then clomid after with a trigger shot or something... But I'm taking my left over clomid to try and get my bfp even though I'm not meant to... What cd are you taking your clomid?
X


----------



## daopdesign

scerena, does your doc know you are gonna use your left over Clomid? So you're just waiting for AF to show right? I had a lap last November, fell pregnant naturally the following Feb. I have no idea if having my tubes flushed made a difference but it's supposed to make it easier for sperm to travel. Refresh my memory, are you ovulating on Clomid, sometimes or not? x

ps: today I am counting as CD2 as my FS started on the Clomid without AF. he said watch for ovulation 10-12 days afterwards.


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls!!!!

Daopdesign- Thank You!! The progesterone is very interesting because it is suppositories! LOL No BFPs here yet:( I think it is time for one of us, rite?:) 

Scerena- Yep, I dont know about next cycle either.. Dont know if I will get my AF around cd33 because last cycle I think I would have never had a 17 day LP if it werent for the chemical hmmmm.. Well I agree, BFPs would be soooooooooooo much better!!!

Pinkmum- good luck!!!

TBP- hmmmmmmmm, my FS and OBGYN both say cd1 is the fist day that I see red blood, even if it is just spotting.. Did you get a full flow today??

AFM: today is 4dpo and my temp is still high!!:) Will be testing in 6days!!!:)


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- good luck with your clomid... No my doc don't know ( feel like a naughty school girl) lol! The nurse said I wasn't ovulating but the top fs said i responded well to clomid and prob ovulated late and for the lack of periods I get (if I get one) he reckons I did ovulate a was getting af regular on it- I heard having a lap can help I just want to know if there are any more issues with me I know I have pcos but would be nice to know if my womb is ok and my tube I also heard people are more likely to be fertile after one- to tell you the truth I'm hoping on a bfp before as I'm scared to have that op...

Prettynpink- I hope by some miracle that me and you get the same cd's again or bfp's :) your temp being high I good right??? Gl!
Xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> Good Morning Girls!!!!
> 
> Daopdesign- Thank You!! The progesterone is very interesting because it is suppositories! LOL No BFPs here yet:( I think it is time for one of us, rite?:)
> 
> Scerena- Yep, I dont know about next cycle either.. Dont know if I will get my AF around cd33 because last cycle I think I would have never had a 17 day LP if it werent for the chemical hmmmm.. Well I agree, BFPs would be soooooooooooo much better!!!
> 
> Pinkmum- good luck!!!
> 
> TBP- hmmmmmmmm, my FS and OBGYN both say cd1 is the fist day that I see red blood, even if it is just spotting.. Did you get a full flow today??
> 
> AFM: today is 4dpo and my temp is still high!!:) Will be testing in 6days!!!:)


Yeah, that is what my obgyn was having me count cd 1 as too with any red blood being cd 1. But there was like 2 months that i did that and then what i felt like was my "actual period" was a few days later. so i'm completely confused. My temps have dropped alot now so i'm thinking full flow should be tomorrow? So far its just spotting! so frustrating! :dohh: I'm worrying that i might actually be on my period now and it be very light, but honestly i have never had a period like this before. If its not doing more by monday i'm going ot call the office again, but probably after i take a pregnancy test to confirm negative in case they ask me.

So today is 15dpo and i today makes 6 days of spotting! I wonder if the b complex has messed up my cycle? My LP was usually 10/11 days with maybe 3-4 days spotting before. I'm going to keep doing the b complex this month, but if my cycle is all weird again on the next one, i'm not taking it! lol!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Ok, so AF finally showed up in full force sometime after midnight! So glad that i can stop questioning my body! 15 day LP, wow! i'm not sure i like it being that long, but i'm going to keep taking b complex one more month and see what happens. I am having breakouts from hell again. I'm just wondering if they will ever go away? Is there any medications i can take to help it?

Last night after we went out to dinner, I was telling my husband i was still spotting and that my period hadn't officially started and my husband asked me with hope in his voice "Does that mean.....?!" He sounded cautiously excited and i so wish i could tell him i was pregnant. I guess one day... 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## scerena

Awww Hunni :( 
Sorry to hear af got you! I hope one day we can both tell out oh's we are pregnant- hopefully not much longer for us both :/
So what's your plans this cycle?
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Awww Hunni :(
> Sorry to hear af got you! I hope one day we can both tell out oh's we are pregnant- hopefully not much longer for us both :/
> So what's your plans this cycle?
> X

i can't wait for that day!
For this cycle i really don't have any different plans, but this is what i'm doing:
Taking my thryroid meds
prenatals
omega 3-6-9
b complex 50 
folic acid 
evening primose oil until ovulation

taking bbt
using opks starting cd 8
doing yoga
BD every 2 days until it gets closer to my normal ovulation day, its been cd 17 unmedicated...

and going to do my best NOT to stress over ttc! lol!

What about you? Did you decide to go with clomid or soy?


----------



## scerena

That's quite a plan u have there! U are doing everything u possibly can do good luck Hun :)

Um I'm going with clomid for the next cycle I think but who knows when af will show?! Hopefully soon so I can get on with the next cycle...
Xx


----------



## pink mum

hiscerena,i malso taking clomid this cycle,todayill take 4th tab


----------



## scerena

Good luck pink mum I'll be joining you very soon xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Girls!!!!

Today is 6dpo for me!!! you could say that I am a just a little bit excited I find myself not excited to test though.. I am not sure why... Maybe because the last two cycles I have had chemicals and have gotten excited only to be let down who knows... But my temp this morning was the highest it has EVER been!! Crazy! And although I am trying not to symptom spot, I have noticed an increase in CM and little twinges here and there.. And a weird like icy/hot feeling in my abdomen.. Almost like I have done a bunch of sit ups, but I haven't! LOL Guess this next week should tell!!

How is everyone else doing??

TBP- YAY (i guess lol) that AF finally showed in full force!! Now you can move on to a new cycle!!

Scerena- How are you doing?? Any signs or symptoms of AF yet?

Pink mum- good luck with clomid!!


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- yay oh I'm excited for you :) no signs of af for me yet fx'd but I'm sure she will just turn up lol xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I hope she stays away for you!!!!! Fx&#8217;d!!!

Afm- today is 7dpo for me and I have temp dip!!! My temps are still high, but definitely a nice dip! Could be implantation dip!!! My chart is in my siggy:) I can not wait for 2maro morning to come to see if my temp rises again:)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. I popped in for some advice. My chart magically gave me a crossline this morning. It seems to make sense with some of my higher temps. I had close to postive opks on cd 47, but days following it just got lighter and lighter. Do you think my body tried cd 47 and failed, but tried again later and I missed a surge for cd 53? It all makes a lot of sense, but I'm trying not to get too excited. If I am 6dpo, then this is my very first successful natural cycle. I'm sure only time will tell with my next few temps. Gaaw, the female body!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Hi girls. I popped in for some advice. My chart magically gave me a crossline this morning. It seems to make sense with some of my higher temps. I had close to postive opks on cd 47, but days following it just got lighter and lighter. Do you think my body tried cd 47 and failed, but tried again later and I missed a surge for cd 53? It all makes a lot of sense, but I'm trying not to get too excited. If I am 6dpo, then this is my very first successful natural cycle. I'm sure only time will tell with my next few temps. Gaaw, the female body!

i would say that it IS possible that your body tried to ovulate and failed. I had something similar on my last cycle too. I hope you BD in time?! Could you get a progesterone test tomorrow to confirm ovulation?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> Scerena- I hope she stays away for you!!!!! Fxd!!!
> 
> Afm- today is 7dpo for me and I have temp dip!!! My temps are still high, but definitely a nice dip! Could be implantation dip!!! My chart is in my siggy:) I can not wait for 2maro morning to come to see if my temp rises again:)

your chart looks awesome!!! i sure hope it is implantation for you!!! beautiful chart! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Thanks pretty :) how is your temp today?

Turboturtle- I think you may have ovulated late then Hun! Gl how exciting! I would get your bloods done also :)

X


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle, I am nicknaming your name to TT:) 
I agree with TBP, I think that your chart looks like your body geared up to ovulate, but then didnt for some reason:( Are you under a lot of stress??

TBP- Thank You!!! Do you know why my temps overall, were so much lower on clomid then this natural cycle?? I never even reached 98 with the clomid cycle.. 


Scerena- YES!! It is higher :happydance: 


My temp is higher this morning than yesterday morning!!! It could actually mean implantation now!!! :happydance: I am 8 dpo today and was gonna test at 10dpo, but I feel myself chickening out: because I just dont want to see a big fat BFN:(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

TeddyBearPug said:


> i would say that it IS possible that your body tried to ovulate and failed. I had something similar on my last cycle too. I hope you BD in time?! Could you get a progesterone test tomorrow to confirm ovulation?

Is it 7dpo for a progesterone check? My cycle has been so long I can't really call it cd21. lol I doubt we caught it. I had to take a week off BD bcz of my biopsy. I'm sure we would have had a better chance otherwise. =( sad panda



scerena said:


> Thanks pretty :) how is your temp today?
> Turboturtle- I think you may have ovulated late then Hun! Gl how exciting! I would get your bloods done also :)
> X

Thanks hun! I'm uber thrilled. Gonna try n get in if I can. How are you doing? Still waiting on AF? Maybe progesterone cream will help force it so you can start your extra clomid?



prettynpink29 said:


> TurboTurtle, I am nicknaming your name to TT:)
> I agree with TBP, I think that your chart looks like your body geared up to ovulate, but then didnt for some reason:( Are you under a lot of stress??

My acu doc says I have a "saw" chart with drastic ups and downs cuz my hormones are getting balanced. This is likely just the chaotic month before I get somewhat normalized. Lots of changes these past few months including adding synthroid for my thyroid and a vigorous diet and exercise plan.


----------



## scerena

Hey turboturtle80- Im going to just let nature take its course and if it gets too long then I will get provera but im only cd29 atm

Prettynpink- I have a good feeling about your temps hun :)

well been getting real faint lines but I can barely get a good pic of them- my mum walked in and my tests were on the side and she said 'these tests have lines on them are you pregnant'? But not getting my hopes up, if I ovulated it would have been around cd20/21 I reacon as I ran out of opks just before then and I last tested I think cd18 and they were almost positive... so Im just waiting to see what happens
xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

scerena said:


> Hey turboturtle80- Im going to just let nature take its course and if it gets too long then I will get provera but im only cd29 atm
> 
> Prettynpink- I have a good feeling about your temps hun :)
> 
> well been getting real faint lines but I can barely get a good pic of them- my mum walked in and my tests were on the side and she said 'these tests have lines on them are you pregnant'? But not getting my hopes up, if I ovulated it would have been around cd20/21 I reacon as I ran out of opks just before then and I last tested I think cd18 and they were almost positive... so Im just waiting to see what happens
> xx

Yay!! Pics please! Omg! You so deserve your bfp. If you are 8dpo you are one day ahead of me. Eeeks, totally stalking now. Fx crossed for u babe! All these natural BFPs have me excited!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hunni :)

look over in the pregnancy test forum and look under the title 
I think I just have line eye lol! TWEAKERS WELCOME- 8 & 9DPO 

I just posted some pics of the ic i just peed on hehe!

Please all look girls tell me what you think??

And turbo have you tested yet?
xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lol, u know I did. Haha. Bfn. But I don't expect much from this cycle. Ovulation was enough for me. I stalked your pics and commented already, but I do see lines. No doubt in my mind. Hang in there sweetie. Fx for a sticky bean! I'm so happy for all you girls. This a beautiful natural cycle all around. Its been nice to hear all the great news and be on edge with each of you and not all alone.

Pretty, your chart is just lovely. Its waltzing into a BFP. Gl sweets!


----------



## scerena

turbo you are not out just yet though hun fx'd
I hope it stays positive and I get a sticky bean too- Im [-o&lt; But secretly trying not to get my hopes up...
Thanks for looking and replying
xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-i'm not sure why your temps are higher this month and without clomid. My guess would be that it was a weak ovulation last cycle, idk though, i'm no expert. I was told my ovulations were weak in the past, so i guess it is possible. Your temp today looked good! I hope you get a sticky bean this month!

TT- the generic name for progesterone test is cd 21 tests but for those of us who ovulate past 14 days (come on who really does that?! lol) as long as it is around 7 days after your ovulation date, it will confirm. Just tell your doctor you want to confirm your ovulation and there shouldn't be a problem getting it. Good luck!

Scerena- i looked at your tests but i couldn't see anything, but that doesn't mean there isn't anything there. Hopefully tomorrow will be darker! Cant wait to see your progession! That would be so awesome to see some BFP's from us natural girls this month!


----------



## scerena

Thanks teddybearpug- definately something there and its pink just finding it hard to get my stupid iPhone to get a decent pic- some of the girlies can see it too but I hope it gets darker but Im early on so who knows lol

How are you anyway? x


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls,

I feel like crap today!! SO incredible nauseous since this morning and dizzy:( I don't know if I have caught a flu bug.. I haven't gotten sick, just feel terrible like I am going to every 5 mins!! Today I am 9dpo and I will be testing tomorrow at 10dpo! Ughhhhhhhh!!! Yuck!! I feel :sick:and literally feel green in the face!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- Did you take a test today? post a pic on this thread!! lol, i hate searching....i'm lazy! :haha::haha: its ok to post pregnancy tests in the threads, i think i read that somewhere...you just cant post a seperate thread on ttc section...stupid i think, but oh well. I sure hope its a positive!!

Pretty-your symptoms sounds promising!!! and your chart looks great! how can you resist not testing today?!?! lol! fx'd crossed for you!

We may have 2 postives all naturale this month!!!!

I'm doing good, on cd 5. this part of the cycle is so boring!


----------



## scerena

My frer hardly a line earlier but my ic's I just done I swear I can see pink?
What do you think?
My frer hasnt gave me much hope though but done this about an hour ago x
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









033.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Its super hard to tell on these pics, but I know I saw lines on several of your others. The first one on here I'm sure has pink. It could still be really early. Maybe you are only 7 or 8 dpo? So possible. Everything so crossed for you sweetie.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun I thought I saw pink on the first one :)
Maybe I am earlier in my cycle than i think like you said- but glad you have seen some of my lines :)
Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Maybe you can see the doc and get a progesterone test? I have been reading so much on low progesterone after O (confirmed by opk, temps, cm...) and (I don't wanna scare you) it seems low progesterone and signs of hcg seem to cause chemicals. Idk why docs don't do something about that. If you have low progesterone after confirmed ovulation, that's clearly something that needs to be addressed, right? Maybe you have a lil baby trying in there. A line is a line right? You have lines on two different brands. Some people don't get frer lines till way down the road. Even if the doc doesn't wanna help, some sort of progesterone might help you. I wonder if you can get progesterone suppositories like Pretty? Its such an important hormone for the lil bebe. There's just times you have to trust your instincts. I hope I don't stress you out. I don't mean to. I get sad for you girls having to go through this. It hurts down to your soul and gets discouraging. Plus it helps other girls who might go through this have some knowledge ahead of time.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-your pictures are dark, but if you got lines on 2 different brands, then i would say your preggo!! So like you and turtle said, you could just be very early after ovulation. Defintely ask for a progesterone test and a beta to see if you are preggo and if there is low progesterone. I just know you caught your eggy!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks girlies you are both so kind!
Im not getting my hopes up until I get a strong line on a test- Im going to book in at the doctors but usually have to wait a week for an appointment :/
Thanks for the support girls you really are great!
xx


----------



## pink mum

wow scerene that gr8.all the best,n congrats itsabfp,coz u got it on two 
diff brands


----------



## scerena

I hope so... My fingers are crossed x


----------



## scerena

This is my superdrug test this evening- eeeek should I be excited???
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## missy123

scerena said:


> This is my superdrug test this evening- eeeek should I be excited???

looking good hun!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

looks good scerena! I just posted on your other thread:) try and get a clear picture of it:)



I have a thread started in the pregnancy test section also if anyone wants to take a look! :)
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> This is my superdrug test this evening- eeeek should I be excited???

omfg i see a line!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: ok , i'm trying not to get excited, but i def see a line! is it a cross line? but i see something there!!!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> looks good scerena! I just posted on your other thread:) try and get a clear picture of it:)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thread started in the pregnancy test section also if anyone wants to take a look! :)

i think i see something there, but i'm not too sure!! hopefully it will be darker in a few days! holey moley, it looks like we may have 2 bfp's this month!!! :happydance: fx'd for you girls!


----------



## scerena

Hey hun no its not a cross line just one vertical line :)
Im worried as my fmu seems to be so weak the only time I see a proper line it at night but I'm thinking maybe its because Im still early hmmmm???x


----------



## harri

Hey scerena, just popping in the thread to see how you're getting on and you got a BFP!!!!! Wow congrats! That is a definite second line! Xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun nice of you to pass through :) well I'm hoping it's a bfp I'm not convinced yet as I want a dark line... And my FMU is crappy I'm only getting lines later in the afternoon? 
So not getting my hopes up yet but fx'd and thanks :)
How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## harri

Keep testing! How many dpo are you?

I'm good, I'm on cd15 with no sign of ov yet but I'm trying to stay positive!
Xx


----------



## scerena

Well I got an almost positive opk then I ran out of tests but I'm sure I ovulated this cycle for once lol! I'm going to keep testing and praying for a darker line...

I know all too well about the lack of ovulating you will I'm glad you are thinking positive I ovulate late in a cycle you probably do too maybe? Have you spoke to the doc about putting you on clomid? If you chart and can show lack of ovulation they should help u Hun xx


----------



## harri

I am seeing the doc in November so he should refer me to the FS by then! 
It will be month 18. 

I hope your line gets darker today, when are you testing again? Xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :) um Probably later this afternoon/early evening as need to go buy more tests lol... 

Aw I'm glad you can finally get it sorted Hun they will definitely help you i don't know what I would have done without my fs as my docs never listened...
Xx


----------



## harri

My doc never listens! 

I'll look out for an update this afternoon :) xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- Do you have a new test pic of today? If you are taking different brands of tests and seeing a line on all of them faint or not, it means you are definitely pregnant. But i understand you wanting a more defined line to get better answers. I so hope this is it for you!

Pretty- any new test today?


----------



## scerena

Yesterdays tests- above is the one from yesterday morning and below is yesterday night, what do you think? Done a IC this morning but having a hard time trying to get the IC's to get a line....
x
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## harri

They look positive to me!!!! :) xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks harri :) I think its time that I started to believe im pregnant! xx


----------



## harri

Yay congratulations!!!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :) xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- YOU ARE SO PREGNANT!!! That is definitely a line!! Believe it girl! So happy for you! that is amazing!! Congrats to you! Our first natural BFP!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks hunni :) I believe it now that mammag tweaked yesterdays frer for me... Im so scared yet so excited I hope I have a sticky bean I really do :happydance:

So do you think its safe for me to say Im officially pregnant now?
xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Thanks hunni :) I believe it now that mammag tweaked yesterdays frer for me... Im so scared yet so excited I hope I have a sticky bean I really do :happydance:
> 
> So do you think its safe for me to say Im officially pregnant now?
> xx

yeah i think its safe! I don't know how you have managed NOT to yet! lol! My prayers are for you and your bean to stick! Do you have a doc appt scheduled yet to confirm through them?


----------



## scerena

No I am going to phone up on Monday morning and get booked in for bloods etc for confirmation... I'm so excited! Thanks Hunni :) hoping after the weekend I get a nice dark line xxx


----------



## scerena

I think I am having another chemical so I will more than likely be joining you all again very soon xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> i think i am having another chemical so i will more than likely be joining you all again very soon xx

oh no! Whats going on?!


----------



## prettynpink29

so sorry scerena :hugs: 
what's going on??


----------



## scerena

Well my test seems lighter... But I keep them all together and a few hours I looked at it an it has the same pink line as the others? I don't know I'm not feeling that I am now as done a digi 'not pregnant' I know they're a higher miu maybe I am early but no darker lines yet...

And pretty have you tested again?
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Well my test seems lighter... But I keep them all together and a few hours I looked at it an it has the same pink line as the others? I don't know I'm not feeling that I am now as done a digi 'not pregnant' I know they're a higher miu maybe I am early but no darker lines yet...
> 
> And pretty have you tested again?
> X

ah, dont give up hope yet. you are still early, who many dpo are you?
I think that is why they say not to keep testing after you get your positive because lines that dont get darker can drive you crazy. Not all tests have the same amount of dye in them, so you can't really judge if your pregnancy is progressing just by going by that. Fx'd for you and try not to stress, i know, its impossible, but try.


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. 
Sorry you're having a rough time scerena. Can you just wait a couple of days before testing again?
I'm ok, not getting along with metformin very well. It makes me feel sick and I've actually been sick on 3 separate days. Only on twice a day so far, not brave enough to try 3 times! No idea what cd I am after my random period. Either cd 19 or 15 maybe??? I hate all this at the moment.


----------



## daopdesign

Hi scerena, I just caught up a little on all your natural cycles here and I really do hope this is your bfp! It sounds very promising my fingers (and toes!) are crossed for you x


----------



## scerena

Thanks hunni :)

Oh yeh panic over now the test has dried with all the others I think its darker and more pink fx'd for me girls xxx


----------



## harri

Yay!!! lets see a pic :) xxx


----------



## scerena

I can't post it as not on the laptop but if u go on my thread 'I think I might be having another chemical...' think it's called that? Well anyway it's in the pregnancy test forum u can have a look there otherwise I'll post it tomorrow xx


----------



## harri

I've just seen, looks like you are pregnant! I've changed my siggy :) x


----------



## scerena

Awww thanks Hun :) I'm hoping I am and that i have a sticky bean! They're good lines I just can't help be worried lol! I just want even darker ones! Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hang in there Scerena. Try not to compare your tests with that of others. One thing bad about bnb is everyone gets these generalizations that ur test results should look a certain way at certain times. Try to keep in mind everyone is different. I don't think you should worry if ur lines aren't visibly progressive. Only way to tell is by blood and scans. Hope u feel better soon.


----------



## scerena

Thanks turbo and yes I'm definitely booking in for scans :) I hate seeing lines and not being 100% lol! Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

positive or evap?? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... It is thick that is for sure, and I think pink... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









pic3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-idk what a positive looks like on those tests, but i do see a line and it looks as thick as the control line. So i'm guessing it is positive?! hopefully you will test with a frer test soon so we can know for sure!


----------



## prettynpink29

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been admitted to the hospital. I feel like I am never going to get a break and I am never going to have a baby. I feel defeated and like giving up at this very moment, I just can't take it anymore. I want everything taken out of me!!!! I started bleeding at about 12am last night and it came with the worst pain that I have felt in a very long time. After about 2 hours I had a high fever, was passing out and throwing up and OH got scared and made me go to the ER. I don't remember much, but the pain is still pretty bad this morning even with IVs and pain meds. They paged my doctor and he came rite in and is running tests (bloods, tissue sample and ultrasound) to make sure I didn't have another miscarriage. All I feel like doing is crawling up in a ball and:cry::cry::cry:
I think this is the end for me:cry:


----------



## beanhunter

Oh pretty that sounds horrid. Everything crossed for you here. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Awww pretty I'm so sorry to hear this Hun :( I hope your ok and I hope you haven't had another miscarriage I really do, fx'd you feel better soon and please keep us updated xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty- OH NO!! I hope everything is ok! get some rest and i will be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you girls!!!!
all your kind words mean so much:hugs:
got back most of my test results and I did not have another chemical or miscarriage!:) I feel quite relieved and happy with those results. I mean it sucks that I am not pregnant, another cycle, but glad I didn't loose another precious baby also. It looks like I am just having a really heavy period probably because of the endo. And I have a really bad kidney infection, which is what they think has caused the fever and vomiting. I guess i must of had a bladder infection this last week and it went up to my kidneys. Sucks, but glad we caught it all before it did any real damage. I will remain in the hospital tonight also with antibiotics threw IV but will hopefully be able to go home tomorrow!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> thank you girls!!!!
> all your kind words mean so much:hugs:
> got back most of my test results and I did not have another chemical or miscarriage!:) I feel quite relieved and happy with those results. I mean it sucks that I am not pregnant, another cycle, but glad I didn't loose another precious baby also. It looks like I am just having a really heavy period probably because of the endo. And I have a really bad kidney infection, which is what they think has caused the fever and vomiting. I guess i must of had a bladder infection this last week and it went up to my kidneys. Sucks, but glad we caught it all before it did any real damage. I will remain in the hospital tonight also with antibiotics threw IV but will hopefully be able to go home tomorrow!

so glad that all is well in that sense! wow, i had no idea that bladder or kidney infections could get so bad! Do you normally have periods that painful? I hope you feel better soon! Get some much needed rest!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> thank you girls!!!!
> all your kind words mean so much:hugs:
> got back most of my test results and I did not have another chemical or miscarriage!:) I feel quite relieved and happy with those results. I mean it sucks that I am not pregnant, another cycle, but glad I didn't loose another precious baby also. It looks like I am just having a really heavy period probably because of the endo. And I have a really bad kidney infection, which is what they think has caused the fever and vomiting. I guess i must of had a bladder infection this last week and it went up to my kidneys. Sucks, but glad we caught it all before it did any real damage. I will remain in the hospital tonight also with antibiotics threw IV but will hopefully be able to go home tomorrow!
> 
> so glad that all is well in that sense! wow, i had no idea that bladder or kidney infections could get so bad! Do you normally have periods that painful? I hope you feel better soon! Get some much needed rest!Click to expand...


Thanks you TBP!! :hugs: 
yes, my periods are always extremely painful because I have endometriosis. But this was a different pain, and that is what really scared me. Plus the vomiting and fever, we knew something was up. Or at least OH did, I was out of it LOL


----------



## scerena

Glad to hear it wasn't a chemical or miscarriage pretty, hope you get better soon Hun xx

Update on me: well I think I'm going to have a chemical! I'm going from Pink lines to no lines- I think I'm out! I wish af would arrive already!!! 

I'm back girls :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks you and scerena I am so sorry:hugs: I hope that you don't get AF and you just have slow rising HCG!!! :hugs: did you take another superdrug test??


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i hope your wrong and it works out for you. Have you taken any more tests?

Pretty-how are you feeling?


----------



## prettynpink29

I am feeling much better TBP!!! Thanks for asking:) I will be on antibiotics for the next 7 days still :( boo! But am feeling much better than I was! I go to OB tomorrow to see what the next step in us TTC will be.. A bit nervous about that!
How are you doing??


----------



## scerena

I done a ic- BFN! I'm giving up now and see what happens I think... It's not looking good at all

Glad to hear you're a bit better pretty :)

And yeh teddybearpug how are you???
Xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-still no sign of AF though, right? hope it all works out for you. We need some postive stuff going on in our thread!

Pretty-glad your doing better and hopefully your OB appt gives you some answers.

I'm currently just blah i guess. Trying to not be depressed, its just getting to be too much i think. I've been thinking really hard about what and how long i'm will to keep ttc. I have to talk it over with OH but i'm thinking that if we are not pregnant by the end of the year, i'm just going to chill for a while. I guess it would be NTNP? But i'm going to give it a little while longer while actively ttc. HOpefully this funk passes soon. I hate feeling down.

I hope we see some miracles soon. I think we all need to see one!


----------



## scerena

No af yet Hunni, sometimes I feel that's the best way after nearly 3 years, I hope you get a lovely bfp before then as you really deserve it :) xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. So my temps were happily going down and now they are back up. Idk what's up, but here's a pic of my tests. Last night lh and ic. This morning frer (out of the case). I have line eye and am seeing what I wanna see by now. Can anyone tweak?

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/picsay-1315396197.jpg


----------



## scerena

Hey I can't but put them in the pregnancy test forum Hunni :) I can def see a faint line on the pink handle ic gl!!! Xxxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Scerena. I did put them out there for now. We'll see what we can get. =) Nervous wreck over here. I woulda been happy with low temps and AF, but gawd...this roller coaster never ends. How are you feeling babe? Did you get into the docs yet?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Turbo- yeah i can also see a line on the IC test. So maybe just maybe....:shrug: Your chart is looking good. Maybe that big temp dip you had was implantation and it was just implanting later than the "norm". Oh man i so wish your TCM doc was in the country!! how dare her leave us at a time like this!! lol! 

Fingers and toes and anything else i can cross (except my legs, lol) are crossed for you ladies!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Can ya'll look at my chart and tell me whether you think i might ovulate soon? I'm still getting a -opk but my temps are pretty low. so idk. Thanks!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Teddy. I know, right?? I really wish she was here. I can email her my pics n chart, but I feel like a nuisance if I do. On your chart it looks to me like you have a few days (3?). Compared to your last chart you had a few 96.8 temps before your phase shift and that's kinda where you are now. Every cycle is different tho. :shrug: The rule of thumb is once you start seeing the drop(s) to BD like crazy cuz its coming. Sounds a lot like SMEP tho right?


----------



## scerena

Good luck Hun :)
And no not yet just going to wait a week and see if af arrives xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I totally feel you Scerena. Its fantastic you've been able to relax a little. I know its frustrating being uncertain, but these dang tests drive us crazy. Let's just pretend we are pregnant until proven otherwise. =)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Thanks Teddy. I know, right?? I really wish she was here. I can email her my pics n chart, but I feel like a nuisance if I do. On your chart it looks to me like you have a few days (3?). Compared to your last chart you had a few 96.8 temps before your phase shift and that's kinda where you are now. Every cycle is different tho. :shrug: The rule of thumb is once you start seeing the drop(s) to BD like crazy cuz its coming. Sounds a lot like SMEP tho right?

If she said to email her, then i definitely would! lol! you've been paying her so yeah get on that email and see what she says!!!!

I was thinking i would ovulate later like in last cycles chart, but i'm keeping the hope alive that my body will do it earlier!! guess i will see!


----------



## prettynpink29

well girls... Looks like I will be joining the clomid train again this cycle! And have choosen not to be monitored in the middle of cycle to check follicle size and lining.. I have 1 week to chose if I want to do a trigger shot as well. I will still be taking progesterone in the 2ww too. We will try 2 more rounds of clomid and then if no success, go straight to IUI + 2 trigger + progesterone.. I hope I don't get to that point.. Praying every night:) BFP BFP BFP please please please sticky beans for all of us!!!!!!:):):):):)


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP- I am not sure about your chart :shrug: very up and down :shrug:

TT & Scerena hope you get a sticky beans!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Even a day earlier would be great. It does look like ur ahead of ur chart a bit if that makes sense. You had some fluctuations before ur temp dropped last time. I like watching your chart. I learn a lot from u n Pretty.

I may email her. Idk, nothing I do will change anything so I think I'm just gonna relax. I'm having a hard time relaxing w it all.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty- i have heard alot more success stories with clomid and the trigger shot, so i think you have a great chance. Fingers crossed for you that it will be a smooth new cycle for you!

Turbo-yeah, there's really nothing any of us can do at most of our cycle, but yet we drive ourselves crazy with trying to guess everything! relaxing is the best approach. If you figure out a great way to do that, let me know!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hehe. Still learning Teddy. Still learning. Sometimes work is good cuz it sucks me into other things. Today is kinda slow, so obviously I'm a mess.


----------



## scerena

Turboturtle- ha let's just do that lol!xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- hoping AF has stayed away for you?

I am doing much better today and in a better place mentally!


----------



## scerena

Glad to hear that Hun I really am :)

And still no af for me... Yet... :) xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Glad to hear that Hun I really am :)
> 
> And still no af for me... Yet... :) xxx

i'm really hoping she stays away!! any symptoms of pregnancy or AF? I guess you have quit taking the pregnancy tests? probably a good thing!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!! 
I just was lookin at our clomid thread, and man it has grown!!! I hardly know anyone on there anymore:( Not that I don't like meeting new buddies, but what happened to all our old ones:( 
I think I would like to stay rite here, if that is ok with you girls? today is cd5 for me and I will be taking my 3rd clomid pills tonight:( I really do hate clomid! I already have hot flashes and headaches!


TBP how are you today??:)

Scerena- Have you tested again?:)

TT I will have to take a look at your thread and see if you have posted anymore tests!!:)

My fingers are crossed for all of us! This month better be a good one:)


----------



## beanhunter

I was thinking that too pretty. I'm not sure where I belong while we are waiting for ivf anyway. I'll stay with you.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Just wanted to say I love our little group. All you ladies are amazing! Hopefully we all get our BFPs soon. We need one! Well, just talked to doc and my thyroid is finally happy. Yay! That makes me happy. Nurse said ovulation should get more and more regular now. They forgot to order the progesterone test, so I have to wait longer for that. So I'm in limbo...got these silly little lines that don't play nice, crosshairs reliant only on my silly little CP input, and the possibility I didn't even ovulate at all. This never gets any easier. Sometimes I wish Wal-Mart sold babies. I'd already have bought several.


----------



## beanhunter

That sounds like really good news TT! Hope it'll rub off on the rest of us...


----------



## TeddyBearPug

QUOTE=TurboTurtle80;12741493]Just wanted to say I love our little group. All you ladies are amazing! Hopefully we all get our BFPs soon. We need one! Well, just talked to doc and my thyroid is finally happy. Yay! That makes me happy. Nurse said ovulation should get more and more regular now. They forgot to order the progesterone test, so I have to wait longer for that. So I'm in limbo...got these silly little lines that don't play nice, crosshairs reliant only on my silly little CP input, and the possibility I didn't even ovulate at all. This never gets any easier. Sometimes I wish Wal-Mart sold babies. I'd already have bought several.[/QUOTE]

:rofl: omg turbo! lol! i used to say that to OH all the time. Well actually he would say things like "when we get our baby" and i would joke with him saying its not like we can go pick one out at walmart right now!! lol!


----------



## scerena

Omg pretty I thought the same about the thread lol! 
So the 1st month we are not on the same cd!

I haven't taken anymore tests girls- I've done good!

Yu glad to hear about your thyroid turbo :) any darker lines yet?

Teddybearpug- no signs of af but been feeling a little sick though :/ how are you?

Beanhunter- how is the wait etc for ivf going???
Xx

I've just realised all you Girlies are from America! I'm the only one from the uk lol!
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty and Beanhunter- i think its just fine to stay in a thread where you are comfortable. I was so sad to leave the clomid thread when i went natural because all you ladies are so nice. So i was really happy when scerena made this thread for us! I hope we see some bfp's soon from clomid or natural! We need some hope here!

Turbo- so glad to hear the good news about your thyroid! what was your number before your medications?

Today is cd 14 and i'm waiting to ovulate. I started getting ovulation pains today (i think) they are really light though. I'm glad i will be in most of my fertile period, if all goes well, this weekend. So i'm thinking ovulation will be cd 17 (mon)


----------



## beanhunter

Hey Scerena don't forget that I'm from the UK too! Waiting is ok, hate metformin - it makes me feel rubbish. Now been waiting a month, at least another 2 to go but it's a plan so that's a relief in a way I guess. Next hurdle is a repay USS on the 19th to check on the dreaded cyst. Nervous.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww. Tear. All the girls are back. Feels like home again.

Pink and Bean, stay here. Wherever you feel most comfortable and supported is where you should be.

Scerena, I haven't tested yet. I'm holding out for a frer and I'm not buying any till next Friday. Just pretending I'm preggy turtle until then.

Teddy, I'm a shopaholic. I fix things by buying stuff. I'd totally purchase a Wal-Mart baby...dept store baby would be better, but bub is bub. Haha! My thyroid was at 11 in June, 2.2 in July, now down to 1.5 in Aug. Super amazed! Happened very fast. I'm glad my fs doesn't waste time. I'm getting excited for my next u/s to check cysts and also move fwd w ttc. I suspect at least Metformin and possibly clomid. Not sure I want clomid anymore. I hear horror stories and Metformin alone allows us to somewhat NTNP TTC if that makes any sense.


----------



## beanhunter

I'm pretending too! Think I'm prob cd24 but had a very random af last month so who knows! Doubt I o'd either but some optimism can't be bad? Won't test until next weekend if she hasn't arrived. So glad you're all staying, find it all less scary when you're around!


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!!:hugs: :hugs: 
we will all stay here then:) We are all the "original" clomid girls from the other thread anyways:) 

I am the only one trying clomid again, rite? 

September 9th

Me- cd5
TeddyBearPug- cd14
Beanhunter- cd24 2ww?
TurboTurtle- cd70 2ww
Scerena- cd39 2ww

:haha: just wanted to see where everyone was at:)


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- oh yh! I forgot your not lol soz!

Pretty- yep still in the 2ww nightmare! And I am going to do clomid next cycle if no bfp

Teddybearpug- yay get bd'ing :) girlie!

Turboturtle- haha pretending to be pregnant I do the same lol- pretending is the closest I'm getting for now lol!
Xx


----------



## pink mum

scerena why dun u go forr blood test


----------



## scerena

My doc wouldn't give me them so I'm going to get onto my fs next week aw and your in the dreaded tww I hope you get a bfp Hun :) x


----------



## daopdesign

Good luck and baby dust to you all, hopefully we will all be in the main pregnancy forums soon! I would just like to conceive before March next year, just in time for a Christmas baby :D haha


----------



## pink mum

ya ihope so


----------



## TeddyBearPug

How is everyone doing today? I'm on cd 16 and having ovulation pains. I usually ovulate on cd 17 and so far i haven't even had a close +opk, so i'm still waiting. My temp has dropped big time so i think it is close!! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## beanhunter

I'm good thanks TBP. Managed metformin 3 times today for the first time - just hope I'm not sick now (sorry if tmi). Had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday pm so thought I was out but it's all settled down so who knows?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beanhunter said:


> I'm good thanks TBP. Managed metformin 3 times today for the first time - just hope I'm not sick now (sorry if tmi). Had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday pm so thought I was out but it's all settled down so who knows?

what are the side effects of that med? my friend was recently started on it for reasons not involved with ttc and her doc told her to be careful that i would make her more fertile!!


----------



## beanhunter

Mostly upset tummy so diarrhoea and vomiting - nice! It's meant to have an impact on insulin resistance which is why it's useful in pcos. Find it weird as that's normall a problem in overweight people and I'm not but there you go. Willing to try anything to avoid ivf and the needles!


----------



## pink mum

hi girls h ru all today,m 4dpo today,n very gassy,


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!

how is everyone doing today?? Has anyone ovulated yet? 

I am cd8 today and last night I took my LAST clomid pills!!! :happydance: I hate those things! I am thinking this might be my last cycle ever on clomid because I just don't tolerate them well at all!:( boo! Anyways, my first cycle on clomid I was dryer than dry and this cycle I am already having tons of creamy CM! Hopefully that is a good sign and maybe we wont have to use pressed:)


----------



## pink mum

hi pretty pink.i normally ovulate on cd17 but this time with clomid i ovulated on cd16,so m 5 dpo today n have a lot of creamy discharge,at the time of ovulation i didnt have ewcm so i used preseed,hope this is the month,coz its been so long off ttc,


----------



## TeddyBearPug

CD 17 and i got my +opk. The top pic is my test from last night and the bottom one is this mornings. Normally i get a dark progression and it is a good indicator that i will get it soon....but not this time. It shocked me to see it actually. So before clomid i ovulated on cd 17 and it looks like i'm doing it again. Last month was first month temping and i got my crosshairs on the day i got my + and i'm thinking that will happen again this month. I think i will probably ovulate later tonight. Unfortunately we have only been able to get a good BD in on CD 15 so i really think i'm out before it started. We tried to do it today, but OH wasn't able to finish inside and couldn't get it back in before he released :growlmad: so not drop made it in, sigh. Going to try again tonight, but i think it is a waste. I'm just feeling really shitty right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0142.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prettynpink29

aww TBP:hugs:
You are not out yet though!! And it is not a waste:) We are actually taking a different approach this cycle to bding (drs orders). Dr. told us to hold off till cd12 then start bding. And he wants us to bd the day after +opk, instead of the day of +opk.. My Dr. believes that the most important day is the day after +opk.. :shrug: worth a try for us this cycle. So you are not out yet girl!! Bd tonight or even tomorrow morning:hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> aww TBP:hugs:
> You are not out yet though!! And it is not a waste:) We are actually taking a different approach this cycle to bding (drs orders). Dr. told us to hold off till cd12 then start bding. And he wants us to bd the day after +opk, instead of the day of +opk.. My Dr. believes that the most important day is the day after +opk.. :shrug: worth a try for us this cycle. So you are not out yet girl!! Bd tonight or even tomorrow morning:hugs:

yeah my regular obgyn told me to the only days he was concerned with us BD'ing was the day of the + and the day after. I'm just stressing because last cylcle, i got the + and ovulated on the same day according to FF. But on a positive note, i think i'm pretty consistent with ovulating on cd 17 so i can plan better for the future. I hope this is the last cycle though, because this sucks balls (excuse the language!) lol


----------



## scerena

Hi girls!
TBP- congrats on your positive opk :) and you are not out yet dont you worry you still have a chance...

Pretty- Bet youre glad you have taken your last pill! I cannot wait to start my clomid again!

Update on me... Well I think I have had another chemical :cry: the 1st pic is my positive superdrug test 9 days ago and the 2nd pic is of my NEGATIVE answer test today... ... Guess it just wasnt meant to be- af hasnt showed yet but wish she would hurry up already!
x
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5









015.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry about that scerena. I'm feeling pretty low today. Cd1 and the reality that it'll be ivf as a birthday present sinking in. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## pink mum

HI GIRLS h r u all,so sorry scerena,u r sumper fertile now,best of luck
im6 dpo, just want to test,n poas on opk.i though if i am preg it will bm positive
,but it was neg...:(


----------



## scerena

Aww hunni :(
I really hope that this is your cycle I really do :(

I wish a miracle would happen and we both get a bfp for a reason to be happy again xx

pink mum- I hope I am I really do- 6dpo is early still you can still get your bfp x


----------



## pink mum

ya inshALLaH v will get our bfp soon,


----------



## daopdesign

scerena, what a shame - is there anyway you can get anything confirmed I mean maybe it wasn't a chemical but an evap line maybe? I think you should look forward to your lap dye test. I had one last November and conceived without any intervention the following Feb. Funny how that had never happened in the past 8 years apart from my son on a whopping 150mg Clomid for 6 months!! Bet my eggy forced it's way down that tube through all the debris lol x


----------



## scerena

It wasn't an evap they were all pink and thick and there it's def a chemical especially if af shows soon... Oh well- yep time to wait for the lap- just hoping af comes soon so I can just take my clomid and baby aspirin (without m fs knowing) I'm scared I really don't want the lap so I will do my best to try and get a bfp before...

But yeh then tests were definitely true lines x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-if you did have a chemical, shouldn't you have had AF by now? I'm really hoping you are pregnant and its not showing up on the tests. But i understand with you trying to prepare yourself for the worst. Can you or have you gotten a blood test to confirm?

pinkmum- 6 dpo is still very early!! Dont give up yet!! i think i read that you will get a +frer before you get a +opk as a hpt? but maybe i'm mixed up. 

My temp dropped today and i think i might have ovulated around 9 am. I had some pretty bad ovulation pains today then after 9 it all disappeared. At lunch i had HUGE AMOUNTS OF CM!!! I have never had so much that i can remember! I seriously had to wipe and wipe and wipe to get it all away! So i'm super excited about that! I guess the EPO is finally working its magic!! We were able to BD last night and i think there was a good enough amount. I told hubby we were doing it again tonight. No more of this being nice about it....he's getting raped if he says no from now on!! lol!


----------



## scerena

Yh I will get bloods, and last tome I had a chemical it took about a week for af to show so don't know as haver tested in 9 days so the test may have only just gone negative- them lines were not evaps they were thick and pink irl... 

Glad to hear you ovulated :) make sure you rape him lol x


----------



## prettynpink29

so sorry scerena :hugs: I still have my fingers X for you!!! fx'd!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug said:


> Scerena-if you did have a chemical, shouldn't you have had AF by now? I'm really hoping you are pregnant and its not showing up on the tests. But i understand with you trying to prepare yourself for the worst. Can you or have you gotten a blood test to confirm?
> 
> pinkmum- 6 dpo is still very early!! Dont give up yet!! i think i read that you will get a +frer before you get a +opk as a hpt? but maybe i'm mixed up.
> 
> My temp dropped today and i think i might have ovulated around 9 am. I had some pretty bad ovulation pains today then after 9 it all disappeared. At lunch i had HUGE AMOUNTS OF CM!!! I have never had so much that i can remember! I seriously had to wipe and wipe and wipe to get it all away! So i'm super excited about that! I guess the EPO is finally working its magic!! We were able to BD last night and i think there was a good enough amount. I told hubby we were doing it again tonight. No more of this being nice about it....he's getting raped if he says no from now on!! lol!


TBP, good luck on your O and bd fest!!!:happydance:
"he's getting raped if he says no from now on" LOL does he usually say no? Men don't know the word no:haha:


----------



## pink mum

all the best tbp


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> Scerena-if you did have a chemical, shouldn't you have had AF by now? I'm really hoping you are pregnant and its not showing up on the tests. But i understand with you trying to prepare yourself for the worst. Can you or have you gotten a blood test to confirm?
> 
> pinkmum- 6 dpo is still very early!! Dont give up yet!! i think i read that you will get a +frer before you get a +opk as a hpt? but maybe i'm mixed up.
> 
> My temp dropped today and i think i might have ovulated around 9 am. I had some pretty bad ovulation pains today then after 9 it all disappeared. At lunch i had HUGE AMOUNTS OF CM!!! I have never had so much that i can remember! I seriously had to wipe and wipe and wipe to get it all away! So i'm super excited about that! I guess the EPO is finally working its magic!! We were able to BD last night and i think there was a good enough amount. I told hubby we were doing it again tonight. No more of this being nice about it....he's getting raped if he says no from now on!! lol!
> 
> 
> TBP, good luck on your O and bd fest!!!:happydance:
> "he's getting raped if he says no from now on" LOL does he usually say no? Men don't know the word no:haha:Click to expand...

No, he doesn't normally say no. He usually will do it when ever i say its time. But since we have been ttc for so long and previous months we have BD'd like crazy, i have relaxed on a schedule and if he is feeling too tired or like he doesn't have any mojo, i don't push it...unless i got a +opk. He used to be raring to go several times a day, but since he started taking anti-pshycotic meds last year, it has decreased his libido and takes alot more work to BD when its not for fun.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

How is everyone doing? We have been pretty quiet lately!

I'm pretty sure i ovulated, but i don't think my chart reflects it. I cant wait to get further in my cycle so i can confirm it. I think my temps are lower than they should be, so idk what to think :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!

cd12 for me today and I feel I have a couple more days before O! I don't think I will get a +opk on cd14 like the first cycle on clomid.. But starting to feel very hopeful this cycle!:) 

TBP- I think you did ovulate!!:):) Yea, and the 2ww begins!


----------



## beanhunter

Grrr. After a few days of spotting and not needing anything woke to really heavy :witch: this am so guess today is actually cd1. USS on Monday to see what's going on with the cyst. Really fed up as I'm off to a course in London for 3 weeks in 10 days time so this cycle def won't come to anything either.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry bean. Who knows, maybe a little time not focusing on ttc rituals will help! :hugs: It will get better.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: beanhunter


----------



## prettynpink29

I wanted to let you girls know that I invited Lily and justwanababy to join this thread (even though they are taking clomid, but so am I). I like the group we had when the clomid thread was first started! And it looks like the clomid thread might be shut down by administration. So messaged them to join us here if they like :flower:


----------



## scerena

Why is the clomid thread going to be shut down? 

No updates for me I'm cd46 grrr come on af!x


----------



## prettynpink29

really Scerena?? cd46!!! so sorry :hugs: 
have you taken anymore of the superdrug tests?

I am not exactly sure about the thread.. I just saw the messages from administration.. Maybe Lilly will know :shrug:


----------



## Lily7

hey girls, hope you are all well x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Good job Pretty! Scerena, I'll message you. I don't want this thread threatened too. It didn't seem to me like things were all that bad, but eh, Hormones! :hugs: All the girls are back!


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay lily!!!!!!!:wohoo: WELCOME :flower:


TT- do you mind messaging me too?? Now i am curious...


----------



## scerena

Hey all! Hey lily too :) we are all back together :) yay!

Yep cd46 for me lol nomore tests as it would show up on any by now- just hurry af I pleaseeee!

I'm going to read my inbox now :) xx


----------



## pink mum

hey ladies h r u all today


----------



## TeddyBearPug

oooh what is going on? someone PM me the gossip! lol!

So my charting shows an ovulation :happydance: my temps aren't that great though, so idk if my ovulation was weak/bad. I guess time will tell :shrug: I'm really tired, its been a long day. Will catch up with all the thread tomorrow. 

Welcome ladies from the clomid thread :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

well today is cd13 and I thought I would have a couple more days till O, but I guess not:shrug: Going to take some more opks tonight, but think I am gonna O:thumbup:

I have horrible rite side pain all day and tons of watery CM:) Clomid didn't dry me up this cycle!

:sex::sex: swim :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: swim!!!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-wow, that is ++++++!! get busy girl!! Fx'd for you! :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Yay glad you are ovulating pretty :)

Teddybearpug- sounds like you have ovulated too yay!
X


----------



## pink mum

hi girls,wats up


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls

Looks like that test last night was a dud. I took 4 other brands which were all negative. And checked CP (which I haven't been doing this cycle) and it is not even open and medium soft :shrug: It was a false alarm! Still waiting to O....


----------



## scerena

Pretty- hmmm that's weird isn't it! It looked so positive! Aw hope you get a positive very soon Hun :)
Pink mum- how are you? Where are you in your cycle?

I'm cd49 today wishing af would just get here now!
X


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena,m fine,m 12 dpo today,hope af stays away,i have pre af cramps,so ithink she will b there,:(,but who knows...habt u?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well today it is official!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 


Lots of + opks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









pic3.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## scerena

Pretty- glad you ovulated :) yay!
Pink mum- hope af stays away for you fx'd!
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls! So nice to find you all here. I'm cd9 today, waiting to ov.

Lily....did you test yet? I was away for the weekend so couldn't check in on you, but thought u were testing on Sunday?

xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pink Mum-are you going to test or wait for AF to be late? your so close!!! Fx'd!

Pretty-your tests look great! i checked your chart and it looks like you had a tempature dip today, do you think it will jump up tomorrow and show ovulation today? I hope your getting a lot of BD done!!

Today i'm 6dpo and the tww hasn't been bad so far. I'm concentrating on getting a new puppy and some new furniture. So if i can stay distracted, this tww will fly by! (hope so)


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going Natural this coming month. Right now, I am waiting for AF. Just finished day 4 of my progesterone pills..


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jeoestreich said:


> I am going Natural this coming month. Right now, I am waiting for AF. Just finished day 4 of my progesterone pills..

:hi: how many cycles of clomid have you been on?


----------



## jeoestreich

I have been on four cycles of Clomid. The first three cycles I ovulate on 50 mg and this past cycle I did not ovulate at all. So I have no clue what the next game plan will be but I am having a HSG done this cycle and the hubby is having a SA done.


----------



## scerena

Good luck with your hsg and I hope your hubby's sa comes back okay Hun 

Teddybearpug- not long and you can test :) That should definitely help take your mind off it! Fx'd for you :)

I'm on CD50 girls! HELP me I'm going insane arrggghhh!x


----------



## pink mum

TBP ill try to wait till shez late,m 13 dpo n shez due on 24sep,my lpis 16 dpo,hope she stays away


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. Scan yesterday. Cyst has gone! Very pleased. Now just waiting for ivf and praying for a miracle in the mean time. 
Off to catch up on your news while babysitting for my goddaughter while her mum goes to the ER. She's 30 weeks pregnant and really breathless.


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. Scan yesterday. Cyst has gone! Very pleased. Now just waiting for ivf and praying for a miracle in the mean time. 
Off to catch up on your news while babysitting for my goddaughter while her mum goes to the ER. She's 30 weeks pregnant and really breathless.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Bean, so sorry your Goddaughter's mom is in the ER. Hope all goes well. Congrats on your scan! Its so good to hear your cyst is gone. Fx for miracles and you don't need IVF!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Scerena, you should Google Apple Cider Vinegar. I've started taking mine. It should help your period start. It's helped me before. Good stuff!


----------



## messymommy

I'm going natural next cycle. I am still going to fill my Clomid Rx but I'm not going to take it. I'll save them so if I do want to go back on it then I'll have them and just won't be monitored. I'm going to tell the doctor I just need a break. I am also going to try to lose some weight with Alli if I get my AF and am out this month. Maybe that's the problem? Who knows...LOL!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!!

I feel like my body failed to O...... :cry:

-my surge lasted less than 4 hours.. +opks yesterday morning, but lunch they were negative. Took cbfm stick this morning and the estrogen is really dark again. my nipples never got sore They always do around O... My temp is still low, so I guess 2maro I should be able to tell for sure, but I am pretty sure I didn't O:cry: 

Justwantababy- hi! glad you decided to join the thread!!

Lily-How are you doing?

beanhunter- so glad your cyst is gone!!!! :happydance: great news!!

scerena- so sorry that you have not gotten AF yet:( How long are gonna wait before you call the doctor?

TT- Cd81???? Is that correct? :hugs: 

TBP- when are you testing?:) 

pinkmum- fx'd for you!!!! :hugs: 

:hi: messymommy & jeoestreich welcome!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Pretty, yes, CD 81 :cry: I'm miserable. I could induce, but I heavily dislike Provera. Its gonna land me in prison with the mood swings I get from it. :haha: I've started ACV and if it works like it used to, then AF should be here in a few weeks with a vengeance. :thumbup: I'm trying so hard to stay all natural with Acu for my lil bub.


----------



## prettynpink29

wow!!! no period in almost 3 months! That is gonna be a nasty one:( It is gonna be heavy because your lining is gonna be so thick:( BOO!!! sorry TT :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:cry: I know right??! Oh well, I'll just work from home and wear Depends. :haha: I would much MUCH rather just let my body do it's thing and deal with Niagara Falls than deal with court over my emotional mood swings off Provera. Seriously, even my acu'ist was worried about my emotions on that stuff!


----------



## prettynpink29

really?? I have never had to take provera, I have the opposite problem! :haha: 

well I really hope it is not too bad for you:( Anytime I bleeding I am on "bedrest" literally because of the endo the pain is so bad! The most "exciting" thing for me at the moment about getting pregnant is not having a period for 9 months :) :haha:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lol. Lucky for me, with PCOS I never really had to worry about periods. It was my birth control without having to take any pills. Sux bad now tho.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs:

I know it sucks:( I was on BCP for 6-7 years and man do I regret it now! I will NEVER take that crap again!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yeah, neither will I. Idc what benefits they say it may have for PCOS, I don't see anything good about messing with hormones.


----------



## scerena

Hi all!

Pretty- I hope you have o'd fx'd for you! And I'm not going to induce it I want a natural af too not influenced by provera or clomid you know? I do have provera but I'm not taking it it's normal to go this long with pcos so I'm just going to wait it out.... That's how I know clomid was working as I didn't hav to wait 51 days for af lol!

Turboturtle- sorry to hear about your god daughters mum I hope everything is ok? Ooooh I will google that no:) thanks for the tip! Is that what you are going to take- I'm annoyed at 51 days and you're on 81 poor you!

Messymommy- yay welcome! And yes definitely get your refills hehe :) gl Hun!

Beanhunter- oh hun... I'm so glad your cyst has gone :) yay! I hope your miracle happens this cycle for you I really do so that you do not need ivf my fingers are crossed so so so tightly for you they really are :)

Pink mum- omg how have you lasted this long without testing?? Go you! I couldnt do it well done let us know as soon as you test :)
X


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena,hope ur fine,m not testing till af is late coz i dun want to see bfn,todaymytemp drop from 36.5 to 36.3,stillabove the coverline,m 14 dpo,my lpis16dpo,hope it goes up again by tommorow,coz i dun want to see her ugly face..
how is everyone


----------



## scerena

Aw good luck Hun :) can't wait to see your result xx


----------



## pink mum

m feeling af type cramps,i thnk she will b here with in few days:(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Scerena, I've been taking it since Saturday and for whatever reason ff thinks I ovulated Sunday. Lol. Wouldn't surprise me. I've been spotting since Friday so something crazy is going on. Who knows. I'm not even excited anymore. I just want af and a new chance. Gotta love our PCOS right??! I'm sure u n I both feel exactly miserable just the same.


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- I so hope af stays away for you I really do you're not out yet!

Turboturtle- I love pcos it's soooo great! Not lol! I know I feel the same I just want a fresh new cycle now :( spotting hmmm have you tested? And maybe you have ovulated again?- have you taken ovulation sticks during your looooong cycle? Oooh come on af we need you!
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Naw. I haven't even had the desire to test. My body is just :wacko: and it's behaving like a toddler on a sugar high. I have full faith in ACV tho. It helped in the past and works fast. I miss acu too. Can't wait till she gets back from China. She'd be able to stop my spotting.


----------



## scerena

Aw I've never had acu... I hate pcos with a passion! I haven't even googled it yet as I haven't been on the laptop yet...
Well good luck hun I hope af gets up both very very soon!x


----------



## prettynpink29

TT acu = acupuncture?? I am waiting for a referral from my insurance:) Found out that I have some time of coverage!!! Can't wait to start:) :) 

the acupuncturist that I am gonna see is on that list that you emailed me. She charges 150 for first visit and then 50 for every visit after that.. I don't know if that is expensive for you, but it is for me LOL So just have to wait for insurance to approve it before starting:) Then at least they will cover some of it. 

Can't wait to share experiences with you :hugs: 


:hi: Scerena!!! Wish AF would just start for you already too!! So, question, do you think you had a chemical still? The no bleeding is kind of weird, but those test you took were so positive! :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

oh yes PCOS, love it! I can tell you though that since having a baby with the condition my symptoms have got a bit better. Periods are still pretty erractic but this time around on Clomid I am responding well and only on 50mg (I can't actually confirm ovulation right now but got really strong lines on the cbd today). 

Hi pretty! I haven't seen you much in the clomid thread but you have taken it this month right? When's your hsg Scerena, not long now is it? If I don't conceive after 3 months I'm going to request one as they clear you out xx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: daopdesign

Yes I did take clomid this month! LOL But the girls let me stay here:) I loved the clomid thread, but the last month it has gotten so big that I can't keep up! :haha: So just stayed here where I know everyone:) 

I am cd17 today! I had +opks cd15 but temp confirms I failed to O.. Yesterday opks were negative, and today they seem almost + again! So will see! Maybe I am just gonna O late?? Is it ok to O late on Clomid? Dr told me to expect to O between cd12-cd16 :shrug: That has come and gone :rofl:

How are you?? I see you are 2dpo? Or is that wrong LOL It must be wrong if you are still getting +opks:)


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- hi I had my hsg in feb I think it wad waiting on my laparoscopy now he said should be before Xmas jet wait for the letter I'm so scared about that! My friend has 5 kids with pcos the doc said everyone is different just wish I could have at least one... And yes you should ask for one if nOthing happens soon- yOur doc might even recommend it if you have no luck on clomid :)

Pretty- well I'm not sure anymore- my last chemical (confirmed by the doc) said I def had a chemical but I didn't bleed for about 2 weeks I think it was? I don't know anymore lol just want af to come now! I hope that you ovulate soon Hun!
X


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: daopdesign
> 
> Yes I did take clomid this month! LOL But the girls let me stay here:) I loved the clomid thread, but the last month it has gotten so big that I can't keep up! :haha: So just stayed here where I know everyone:)
> 
> I am cd17 today! I had +opks cd15 but temp confirms I failed to O.. Yesterday opks were negative, and today they seem almost + again! So will see! Maybe I am just gonna O late?? Is it ok to O late on Clomid? Dr told me to expect to O between cd12-cd16 :shrug: That has come and gone :rofl:
> 
> How are you?? I see you are 2dpo? Or is that wrong LOL It must be wrong if you are still getting +opks:)

The same kinda thing has happened to me, I 'thought' I got my surge on Saturday with a stick and because I only had one cbd test left I decided to use that today as I was getting concerned about the positive looking results for days and it was a smiley face today:happydance:. I am tired of changing my ticker lol! I am CD21 and I know the norm they say is 5-10 days after the last pill but I know for a fact I ovulate late as my cycles were always like 35-40 days, on Clomid anyway.

Going for blood test (day 21 lol, not) next Thursday I reckon. Constantly getting this very mild achey feeling bottom right of pelvis, I hope it's nothing but it could just be cysts but someone on here said I would be in lots of pain if it were. Maybe I'm just symptom spotting!!

Are you using the cbd tests? I need some more!


----------



## daopdesign

scerena :flower::hugs:
The HSG is the dye test isn't it, is that what you had? I had that done last Nov. Whats a laparoscopy? You will have a baby one day hun, don't beat yourself up about it, these things take time trust me! You're still young, how old are you 23? I was 28 when I finally got my boy and believe me miracles do happen. I can't wait till you get your bfp and baby you'll be absolutely estactic! Something to look forward to :happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-i think it is still possible for you to ovulate later. I ovulated on 16, 15, 19, and 20 when i took mine. And clomid is known to make you ovulate later, so you still have a great chance for this cycle!


----------



## scerena

:wave: daopdesign- thank you for such a lovely reply :)

Yes the hsg is the dye test- what was your results from your first one?

A laparoscopy is key hole surgery so they can put a camera in to look at my tubes and ovaries to do any work to them if need be... Im also having a hysteroscopy i think he said at the same time...
The hysteroscopy is to look at my womb I think he said... Just to make sure everything is fine as my lining was thin on the clomid, I will find out more when my appointment comes through :wacko:

Im scared I dont really want it done but I know it is a step I need to take to be able to have a baby... Im 24, 25 in january- time feels like it is ticking away as the older I get my fertility is going to decline even more and its bad already :wacko: I cannot wait to have a baby of my owna and to just hold him/her- I just hope it happens I really do :cry:

Oh and Im glad to hear that you ovulated :happydance:
x


----------



## pink mum

my tempdropped today below the coverline:(


----------



## pink mum

hi girls h r u al doing


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone
I've occasionally popped in on this and the Clomid thread to say 'hi' but haven't had lots of time to post - I have stalked all your threads though!
Hope you don't mind me cropping up again...
Well, today is cd2 of a new cycle - a natural one! The past three cycles have been assisted with 100mg of Clomid and I ovulated each time, but all BFNs. I've got a prescription for another three months ready to go, but am giving myself a month off (read somewhere that was a good thing to do!).
I'm pretty nervous about the next phase in this TTC journey because I've said to myself that if I don't have a BFP after another three months of Clomid, then I don't think Clomid's for me and I'm going to ask for a referral for IVF. This may seem pretty hasty to you as we've only been trying for 10 cycles, but each cd1 is so painful (mentally and physically) and I want a baby so much.
Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck and hope our BFPs are just round the corner! xx


----------



## scerena

Hi all!

Pink mum- is that good or bad? Hope you're ok?

Mrshy- hey will be nice that you are joining us :) how are you? What are your cycles like off clomid? 
X


----------



## pink mum

i think bad,coz its 15dpo,that means af will b here by tomorrow or day after,whch i dunwant


----------



## pink mum

i hv bn ttc since 2yrs,my anniversary is on 1st oct,i wanted toget bfp before my 2nd aniversary:(,which i dun thnk is possible now


----------



## TeddyBearPug

MrsHY said:


> Hi everyone
> I've occasionally popped in on this and the Clomid thread to say 'hi' but haven't had lots of time to post - I have stalked all your threads though!
> Hope you don't mind me cropping up again...
> Well, today is cd2 of a new cycle - a natural one! The past three cycles have been assisted with 100mg of Clomid and I ovulated each time, but all BFNs. I've got a prescription for another three months ready to go, but am giving myself a month off (read somewhere that was a good thing to do!).
> I'm pretty nervous about the next phase in this TTC journey because I've said to myself that if I don't have a BFP after another three months of Clomid, then I don't think Clomid's for me and I'm going to ask for a referral for IVF. This may seem pretty hasty to you as we've only been trying for 10 cycles, but each cd1 is so painful (mentally and physically) and I want a baby so much.
> Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck and hope our BFPs are just round the corner! xx


Hi, welcome to hopefully a crazy free cycle...hopefully! lol! I was so relieved to be off clomid! I didn't realize how bad i was until i got off! what kind of cycles do you normally have?


----------



## scerena

Aw pink mum :( sorry to hear that :( and I know about long time ttc it's 3 years nearly for me :/
Teddybearpug- how are you?
X


----------



## pink mum

:cry:u know last nite i saw my baby in my dream.it was like i went for an ultrasound n accidentally i found out that therez a baby in my belly,inmy dream when i saw it,i cried,but after that i woke up:dohh:


----------



## Lily7

hey everyone, havent been on in a few days so gona go catch up on the thread, just letting you know that I got a bfn and af came, so devastated that I got a bfn but at the same time am glad that I finally ovulated and had a 30 day cycle and got af on my own without provera. I am away to get reading now and catch up on everyone x


----------



## pink mum

lily y dun u start an oct thread


----------



## Lily7

hey pink, I loved doing the August thread but it is alot of work to keep on top of and work is so hecticat the minute I just know I wouldnt spend enough time on it that it would need, why dont you have a go at running an Oct thread?


----------



## jeoestreich

It is a lot of work running the month thread. I still have to check up from yesterday. LOL


----------



## Lily7

I just updated you that af came :( 

I totally agree, it is hard work, I hated when I missed a day, there would be like 7 pages to read through! lol


----------



## pink mum

this task is very difficult.i will never b able to do it,


----------



## scerena

Hey lily :) haven't spoke to you in ages! Sorry about your bfn :( but great news you ovulated and got af on your own yay :) 

Jeoestreich- where abouts in your cycle are you?

Pink mum- aw maybe that's a sign that your bfp will come soon
X


----------



## pink mum

i wish my dream comes true


----------



## Lily7

thanks scerena, are you gona go back to the docs if af doesnt show or are you planning to wait it out?

give it a go pink and see how you get on?


----------



## pink mum

:wacko:noooooooooooo lilyyy


----------



## scerena

Yh just waiting it out for now I had a few cramps tonite so fx'd af shows soon! X


----------



## Lily7

lol pink!

I hope she shows soon scerena 

x


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

scerena said:


> Hey lily :) haven't spoke to you in ages! Sorry about your bfn :( but great news you ovulated and got af on your own yay :)
> 
> Jeoestreich- where abouts in your cycle are you?
> 
> Pink mum- aw maybe that's a sign that your bfp will come soon
> X

I am still waiting for my provera to kick in and get AF. I do not know if I am going to go natural or do soy. I normally do not ovulate on my own so I am thinking soy because I am getting an HSG done this month.


----------



## pink mum

all the best joestreich


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily- sorry AF showed up, but it is good that you are seeing the positive with your cycle!

Pink mum- i think those types of dreams are the worst sometimes because when i wake up i'm all sad and wanting that baby even more.

I'm not doing so good. I bought a new pug puppy and she has a congenetial heart defect that is going to cost close to $5000 to correct and the breeder is trying to NOT take her back and refund my money even though it states in my contract i can return. So its been very emotional because she is the sweetest puppy. 

I'm 9dpo and started getting a little cramping today. Mostly some pain in my right ovary when i stretch or something. Luckily with all this puppy drama i have been distracted. I might test on sun 12dpo if my temps are looking good. But only with an IC...i'm saving my FRER lol


----------



## jeoestreich

That sucks that breeder is being a pain. If it states in your contract that you can return it she either needs to give you your money back or a new puppy. One of my biggest pet peeves is shaddy breeders.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

yeah me too. Now i can tell she is just trying to make money. Its so sad. I don't want another one of her puppies because i'm scared of it being sick and i got the last female. Plus i had to drive 2 hours there and 2 hours back to get her on Tuesday and i'm going to have to do that again. I hope Karma gets her.:growlmad:


----------



## scerena

Jeostreich- aw ok and yeh take soy then I would :) gl when's your hsg?

Lily- thanks Hun so do I!

Teddybearpug- what a idiot she is! If it's in your contract she has too! Aw bless you though it's a good thing you have been able to distract yourself this cycle so fx'd :)

X


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena,h r u my temp went up the coverline,n af is due tomorrow,wat does that mean?


----------



## pink mum

ya rite tbp,i want it so badly now


----------



## scerena

I don't temp Hun so I'm not sure but I know alot of the girls on this thread do so they will help u x


----------



## pink mum

thanx for ur reply scerena


----------



## pink mum

:cry:i am out,spotting now


----------



## TurboTurtle80

pink mum said:


> hi scerena,h r u my temp went up the coverline,n af is due tomorrow,wat does that mean?




scerena said:


> I don't temp Hun so I'm not sure but I know alot of the girls on this thread do so they will help u x

Pink Mum, it could be really late implantation and your spotting could be IB. Don't want to get your hopes up. You just want to watch your next few temps. Good luck hun.


----------



## pink mum

i hope so turbotutle,thx for ur support,i dun have that strong cramps of af,just that mild on n off cramp,backache and legpain is there,


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> :wave: daopdesign- thank you for such a lovely reply :)
> 
> Yes the hsg is the dye test- what was your results from your first one?
> 
> A laparoscopy is key hole surgery so they can put a camera in to look at my tubes and ovaries to do any work to them if need be... Im also having a hysteroscopy i think he said at the same time...
> The hysteroscopy is to look at my womb I think he said... Just to make sure everything is fine as my lining was thin on the clomid, I will find out more when my appointment comes through :wacko:
> 
> Im scared I dont really want it done but I know it is a step I need to take to be able to have a baby... Im 24, 25 in january- time feels like it is ticking away as the older I get my fertility is going to decline even more and its bad already :wacko: I cannot wait to have a baby of my owna and to just hold him/her- I just hope it happens I really do :cry:
> 
> Oh and Im glad to hear that you ovulated :happydance:
> x

Hey hun :flower:

When I had my HSG last November the lady doing it couldn't confirm if my tubes were open as she said there was a lot of gas in the way (no way was I letting the big fart I was holding in go!). I didn't know at the time that test also cleared your tubes as well as seeing if they are open. Well it must have worked because I fell pregnant naturally in Feb without anything!

I wonder if the hysteroscopy is when they open you up and fire lasers at your ovaries to kill off some of the cysts?

You're still young yet! I was 27 when I finally got pregnant and they say with age PCOS symptoms actually get better :happydance: I know what you mean know, I am so wanting another baby soon, I'm 30 this year and feel like my clock is ticking to complete my family.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls!!! 

Feels like Fall is here!! Gloomy weather today!! I can't wait to carve pumpkins!!

Today is cd 19 for me and still no O. I know I still have time, but this cycle is getting to be so annoying!!! :cry:


Hope all is well with everyone! I haven't gotten to read through the threads, but will do this evening.
 



Attached Files:







it-s-friday.gif
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## prettynpink29

https://<img src="https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/annoying/blah.gif" border="0" alt="Blah" title="Blah" />


----------



## TeddyBearPug

today is 10 dpo and i started spotting bright red in the early morning hours today. This is what happened last cycle on 10dpo too. So i really think i am out. I just dont understand though, i thought with spotting your temps went below coverline or something? I'm wondering if it might be something to do with the fibroid too? Because i was getting alot of pain from it while having a bowel movement and that is when the spotting occurred. Its barely been there all day, but again this is normal for me. 

Pink mum-sorry your spotting too. Hopefully it is implantation spotting but you know your body better than anyone. Do you normally spot?


----------



## prettynpink29

Aww sorry TBP :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

I have no idea about temps after ovulation, what will be will be! When I was using Duo Fertility I hated it! It was constantly there, like I was a leapar! Don't give up hope, I was on my 6th month and I got lucky! Will oct be your 5th month TeddyBearPug? xx


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP your temp is still high, that is strange for spotting.. Is your temp always high when you spot??

daopdesign (nicknaming you DD :) ) Your story gives me hope! We are on our 7th month TTC and I am really starting to stress about everything. I know this is only my second month on clomid, but the stress of TTC is really getting to me :cry:

Pink so sorry about the spotting :hugs:

Lily so sorry about AF :hugs: I wish I could give you a real hug :hugs:

TT how are you doing? Did AF get you yet?

Scerena did that spotting turn into AF for you? 

Sorry if I missed anyone!! :hi:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Dao-Do you mean 5th month of clomid? This is my 2nd natural cycle after my 4 rounds. My FS said i didn't need it. But i did spot alot with clomid too. I just don't know what is going on.

Pretty-yeah i spot with high temps. Of course this is only my 2nd month of temping so i can't compare it to before. Its just so confusing! How are you doing?

How are all you other ladies? The plan is for me to return my puppy tomorrow. The breeder spoke with my vet and now understands what is going on. I'm trying to stay positive and say that maybe she was just distrustful of me, idk. It is very rare for a dog to have this, its just unlucky....that feels like my life here the past 2 years :(


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- yes you are more fertile after the hsg so good luck with that :) and I think he said the laparoscopy was for m ovaries?- anyway I will know everything for definately when I finally get my appointment through and they talk it all over with me... Really I never knew that about pcos :) hopefully works the same in my case! Yeh feels like a ticking clock doesnt it please let it happen soon for all of us!

Teddybearpug and pink mum- so sorry to hear that girls :hugs: hope it's implantation for you both, teddy- don't be down it will happen soon for us I know it it's nearly my 3 year mark :cry:

Pretty- no I haven't had spotting just slight cramps still waiting I'm cd54 arrgh!
X


----------



## pink mum

its not implantation spotting its af,it started with full flow today,thnx for ur support girls


----------



## scerena

Aw okay Hun :hugs: x gl this cycle xx


----------



## scerena

Girls how are you all?x


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena,m fine,h abt u,ny progress?


----------



## scerena

Hi pink mum- good to hear you are ok :) and no news with me no af still :( lol I'm getting use to it not coming now so it will probably take me by surprise now lol! 
X


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. I'm cd9 today. Have blown it this month as not had :sex:at all as husband been on nights. I'm now off to London for 5 nights so not back until cd 14 which I reckon will be post o as having short cycles anyway. Just resigned to the fact it won't work anyway and waiting for ivf to happen.


----------



## scerena

Aw bean I'm sorry to hear that... Couldn't you grab your hubby when he gets in from work or just before you go? I hope you manage to fit in a chance or that you o late Hun I really do x


----------



## beanhunter

Nope. I leave at 630am and he won't be back til 9. I know we should have tonight before he went to work but we just weren't in the mood at all and couldn't face it. Awful isn't it?
Are you still waiting on af?


----------



## scerena

It gets like that I think when you have been ttc for a long time- sometimes me and oh have moments like that to be honest, when is your ivf appointment? And nope cd56 today lol!x


----------



## beanhunter

Not sure tbh. We've been on the waiting list 7 weeks so likely at least another 6. Can't do anything to rush it so no point stressing I guess. I reckon it'll start around my birthday-what a 30th present!


----------



## scerena

Aw not too long really then, yeh that's quite a present! How do you feel about it all? I wish I could be funded for ivf but I'm too young and oh has 2 children so that will rule us out straight away! Well I hope things work out for you hun you have a good chance with ivf xx


----------



## messymommy

Well I got all I needed to make my decision to take a break from Clomid. I got my CD21 blood work results back. Progesterone was 8.5 but the doctor said it was a good cycle. Funny how she says that because before my HSG test I did Clomid and got 16.2 then the next cycle I got 8 and she said it wasn't a good cycle. Then after the test I had a 16.2 last month and now an 8.5 and she's saying that's good. Ugh! I give up on this medical stuff for right now. Next cycle will be natural and I am working on my weight, blood sugars and my body's PH levels.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey girls I know strictly speaking I shouldn't be on here as I'm still on clomid, but just wanted to share with you girls from the old thread.....I finally grew some follicles!! :happydance: I had my scan last week on cd12 and they were happy enough with my follicles to give me a trigger shot. Forgot to ask the exact sizes tho, and the thickness of my lining, :dohh: but they did say it was good. So I should've ovulated on Friday...blood test on Thurs to find out how strong it was. But I'm just enjoying this little bit of good news for now. :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

Well done justwantababy! Very exciting and everything crossed for your 2ww. 

Scerena - not sure how I feel about it. Apprehensive I guess. We are fortunate to get funding for 1 fresh and 1 frozen (although they say that less than 30% of people will have anything good enough quality to freeze) and we are also saving in case we need more.


----------



## prettynpink29

bean, I am sorry that you and your OH missed your bd time :hugs: Did you ever post results from your u/s to measure cyst? Sorry I can't remember.. 

justwantababy (nicknaming you JWAB) congrats on your follicles!!!! YAY!!! Can I ask you what trigger shot they gave you and how it made you feel?? I was offered a trigger shot this month, but decided not to.. If I don't get pg this month, I am gonna try it next month:)


----------



## scerena

Messymommy- sorry to hear that- I personally think a break From clomid can do people the world of good to be honest :)

Justwantababy- I am so happy for you Hun I really am! Yay :) good luck with your results I'm so so happy for you! :hugs:

Beanhunter- aw I really hope all goes well and you don't need to spend your savings I would love to follow you and find out more about it all as it is something I am starting to consider- have you looked into egg donation?
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm still having a hard time this cycle. I had spotting last Friday-Sunday. Thinking it was AF I didn't really feel the need to test. So, since AF didn't show, I tested with a stupid ic again and now I'm getting this: 

tweaked a little
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/picsay-1317022442.jpg
I've been really hungry and very nauseous the past few days. Didn't think anything of it bcz I figured my tummy was upset over my uncontrolled eating. I'm annoyed to all hell and back and up to the gills in Dr. bills from this. I know I should just go get a beta, but I don't wanna have another horror story to tell like some gals where the docs just laugh. The FS is really expensive to see for just a beta, so my GP would be my only option. *sigh* Going tonight to get some cheapy tests from Target. Its all I can afford for now.

I'm just curious if anyone has ever known anyone to go thru this. I feel so alone bcz the FS office keeps telling me to wait and that I didn't ovulate, but then I get silly stuff like this. None of it makes any sense at all to me and I'm so exhausted.


----------



## beanhunter

TT I think I see something but having never had any lines at all personally I'm prob not the best judge. 
Pretty the cyst has gone! Tiny one on the right again but less than 2 cm so not important. Really cross I didn't force myself to bd yesterday as I think I have ewcm today. Rubbish.


----------



## prettynpink29

TT I see the line too!! Post the un tweaked one and let me have a go at it:) 

bean- I am so glad the cyst is gone!!! :happydance: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well I had +opks for 1 week now... Thought yesterday was O day, just waiting for my temp the next few days to confirm... But I am still getting damn +opks and digital's smiley at me:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









pic2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Have fun luv!

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMAG0082.jpg


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks girls!

Pretty-it was an hcg trigger shot. It wad just a little needle into the skin under your belly button (or the nurse said it could go in my thigh). I had no nasty affects apart from killer ov pains 35 hours later (bang on when they said I would ov). I think when I see them next I might ask if it would've been better to wait till cd18 when I think my body tries to ovulate itself.

Oooh TT good luck! What are your docs office basing their 'you didn't ovulate' on? xxx


----------



## scerena

Turboturtle I see something and it's pink :) gl!

Pretty- that's a good sign hopefully :)
X


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!

my temp sky rocketed this morning:happydance::happydance:

I Od :wohoo::wohoo:


2dpo today!!! My period is due around oct 7-9th. If I miss it, I will test on October 10th:) Not testing before then.


----------



## scerena

Yay glad to hear that! And well done you for not testing early Hun! X


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: girls!!
> 
> my temp sky rocketed this morning:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I Od :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> 2dpo today!!! My period is due around oct 7-9th. If I miss it, I will test on October 10th:) Not testing before then.

Yaaaaay!! :happydance: good on you lady!! xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

today is 14dpo and my temp has dropped almost to coverline. So i expect AF to be here in all her glory tomorrow. I guess at this point in ttc i just sigh and cant say i'm suprised she's arriving. Hopefully one day she will decide to be on vacation....

So i took my puppy to the specialist today and she is going to be ok. her heart valve is not completely formed allowing a little blood to go back through the wrong direction, but nothing to worry about. So happy.


----------



## scerena

Sorry to hear that Hun! I wish she would take a vacation for you also! On to a fresh new month whisk is something to look forward to I guess for you. Good news about you puppy :) something else to help keep your mind off your cycle a little :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP sorry about the temp dip :hugs: sometimes, life is so unfair :( 

Scerena, still no AF for you?? You must be going crazy!!

JWB, so excited to see if your trigger shot worked!!

afm- today FF confirmed my O :happydance: 3dpo:)


----------



## scerena

Yay glad your o is confirmed :)
Nope no af cd58 getting some pains I usually get before af so hopefully she shows soon!x


----------



## scerena

:headspin::wohoo::wohoo: YAY AF HAS ARRIVED :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

good luck scerena for this cycle,m taking a long break from clomid,


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun I'm going to take my clomid unmonitored and try baby aspirin this cycle for my lining too :)
I started my baby aspirin tonite but should I count today or tomorrow as cd1 a af hasn't arrived until 20.45 and not too heavy yet- what do you think girls?
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Scerena! I'm so jelly!


----------



## scerena

Has yours still not come? I'm so happy! I'm thinking of classing tomoz as cd1- have any of you girls taken baby aspirin before?x


----------



## prettynpink29

yay scerena!!!!!! :happydance: 

all drs are different.... mine says count 1st day of period as any red blood.. others say only full flow.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Nope. Still not here. I swear this is the last week I let it go. I'm gonna get Provera if I'm not pregnant. Gonna see what acu doc says in the morning and then FS next week. I've never taken baby aspirin. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Lily7

yay scerena, I am glad af came! If I were you I wou,d probably count tomorrow as cd1. What doseare you going to take?


----------



## jeoestreich

OMGoodness...how long does it take for provera to kick in? This is my third day after my last pill and I am still waiting. I just want this cycle to be over so I can start new.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-yay for Af! my obgyn and FS told me that cd 1 is full flow, meaning you need a tampon or pad. If its just when you wipe its not considered cd 1. 
I took baby aspirin for a couple of weeks and it made me bruise very easily so i stopped taking it. Also had one of the heaviest periods ever but idk if it was because the aspirin or the diff supplements i was taking. Good luck with it! just make sure you tell your doc your taking it.

Pretty-so glad you have a confirmed o!!

Today is my CD 1. Af finally arrived completely. So i must move forward i guess! Tomorrow starts my eating healthy plan. Its time to put as much emphasis on being healthy as i have put on ttc. So my plan is to focus more on being healthy with diet and exercise and try to obsess less about ttc. Wish me luck!!


----------



## scerena

Turboturtle- I would too Hun you have been waiting longer than me! Fx'd she comes on her own Hun :hugs: or that you are pregnant would be better :)

Pretty- hey hun :) yeh one of my doc told me that and another full flow- I think I'm going to count today (which is tomorrow here) as cd1 as last night was more spotting than anything I think, how's it going in the tww?

Lily- omg how are you? Feels ages since we have spoke! Well I don't really want to up my dosage incase of anything where I won't be monitored- so thinking 100mg what do you think or should I up it? Only because I'm taking it alongside baby aspirin so trying to be as careful as I can! Where are you in your cycle?

Jeostreich- hey sorry to here that I waited 10 days think it was like 5 days after my last pill but everyone is different Hun- think that's right?- it was a while ago I took it :)

Teddybearpug- oh no! I heard such good things about it aswell? Hmmm... I can't tell my doc as I'm not meant to be on the clomid and not seeing him again until december... It low dose aspirin harmful then? What i read and what people told me they make it soun so harmless considering people take it to also reduce heart attacks- I'm scared now, thanks for the info 
X


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena - have sent you a pm.


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaay Scerena!! Bet you've never been so pleased to see af! What's baby aspirin for?

Pretty...just had a nosy at your chart - you weren't joking about it sky rocketing! So far so good....

I had blood drawn today to see what my progesterone level is....have to wait till Monday for results tho!! Am going to ring tomorrow just in case tho! My temps aren't great...does anyone know if that's a reflection on how good the egg is, or is it just how much progesterone your corpus luteum produces? My scan before my trigger shot showed it was big enough, so would've expected higher temps. Hate the waiting!!!


----------



## Justwantababy

jeoestreich said:


> OMGoodness...how long does it take for provera to kick in? This is my third day after my last pill and I am still waiting. I just want this cycle to be over so I can start new.

Each time I got mine on the third day after stopping....good luck :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Baby aspirin can help with your lining and activity in the ovaries etc basically just a low dose aspirin... And yes I was sooooooo happy lol!

Bean- I've pm you back 
X


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls!

I am have been in the ER all day:cry: The pain that I was feeling, was for sure a cyst and it ruptured early this morning.. The pain was so intense that I fainted. We managed to get a hold of my OB doctor who had us go straight to the hospital and he met us there. I had an ultrasound which confirmed it was a cyst rupture from the "free pelvic fluid" (I think that is what it was called). I just don't know what to do anymore:cry: We had perfect timing this cycle with bding, I hope this didn't ruin our chances.
I will NEVER take clomid again in my life!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> hey girls!
> 
> I am have been in the ER all day:cry: The pain that I was feeling, was for sure a cyst and it ruptured early this morning.. The pain was so intense that I fainted. We managed to get a hold of my OB doctor who had us go straight to the hospital and he met us there. I had an ultrasound which confirmed it was a cyst rupture from the "free pelvic fluid" (I think that is what it was called). I just don't know what to do anymore:cry: We had perfect timing this cycle with bding, I hope this didn't ruin our chances.
> I will NEVER take clomid again in my life!!!

oh man i am so sorry to hear that! what causes all your cysts?! yeah stay away from clomid. there has to be some other way for you to get your bfp. I How many dpo are you?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Justwantababy said:


> Yaay Scerena!! Bet you've never been so pleased to see af! What's baby aspirin for?
> 
> Pretty...just had a nosy at your chart - you weren't joking about it sky rocketing! So far so good....
> 
> I had blood drawn today to see what my progesterone level is....have to wait till Monday for results tho!! Am going to ring tomorrow just in case tho! My temps aren't great...does anyone know if that's a reflection on how good the egg is, or is it just how much progesterone your corpus luteum produces? My scan before my trigger shot showed it was big enough, so would've expected higher temps. Hate the waiting!!!

i've wondered that exact question! it would make sense that your temp/progesterone would be higher if it was a good ovulation, but idk. anyone have any idea?

Scerena-i bruise easily anyways so it could have just made it worse. I've heard alot of good things about baby aspirin, it just wasn't for me though.


----------



## beanhunter

Pretty I'm sorry sorry to hear your news. Def stay away from the clomid. There are other options. Message me if you want - I know how you feel. 
Get better soon.


----------



## Justwantababy

TeddyBearPug said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> Yaay Scerena!! Bet you've never been so pleased to see af! What's baby aspirin for?
> 
> Pretty...just had a nosy at your chart - you weren't joking about it sky rocketing! So far so good....
> 
> I had blood drawn today to see what my progesterone level is....have to wait till Monday for results tho!! Am going to ring tomorrow just in case tho! My temps aren't great...does anyone know if that's a reflection on how good the egg is, or is it just how much progesterone your corpus luteum produces? My scan before my trigger shot showed it was big enough, so would've expected higher temps. Hate the waiting!!!
> 
> i've wondered that exact question! it would make sense that your temp/progesterone would be higher if it was a good ovulation, but idk. anyone have any idea?
> 
> Scerena-i bruise easily anyways so it could have just made it worse. I've heard alot of good things about baby aspirin, it just wasn't for me though.Click to expand...

I know.....wonder whether if you can have a 'good' ovulation in terms of egg quality even if it's a 'bad' or weak ovulation in terms of progesterone production. I would ask the doc next time I see him but he already thinks I'm a bit mental....always have obscure questions! I just like to know what's what. And hate the idea of a lovely healthy fertilised egg going to waste because of a progesterone deficiency.

Hopefully someone else can shed some light 

xx


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> hey girls!
> 
> I am have been in the ER all day:cry: The pain that I was feeling, was for sure a cyst and it ruptured early this morning.. The pain was so intense that I fainted. We managed to get a hold of my OB doctor who had us go straight to the hospital and he met us there. I had an ultrasound which confirmed it was a cyst rupture from the "free pelvic fluid" (I think that is what it was called). I just don't know what to do anymore:cry: We had perfect timing this cycle with bding, I hope this didn't ruin our chances.
> I will NEVER take clomid again in my life!!!

Oh Pretty I'm so sorry for you :hugs: :hugs: 

Did you ask if that means you're out this cycle? Or I guess there was probably other things on your mind.

I hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## scerena

Pretty- sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: definately stay away from clomid hun, rest and I hope you feel a bit better soon x

Teddybearpug- I have heard it happens to a lot of people I'll see how I go on it if anything out of the normal happens then I will stop straight away 
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm so sorry Pretty. I hope you feel better soon. Clomid is evil.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

jeoestreich said:


> OMGoodness...how long does it take for provera to kick in? This is my third day after my last pill and I am still waiting. I just want this cycle to be over so I can start new.

I was told it could take up to 10 days after your last pill. Afm, mine started while on my 4th pill. Its probably different for everyone. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks...I am hoping it is soon because I just want this cycle to be over. Ugh.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank You Girls :hugs: all your kind words mean so much! 

I did ask if I was out this cycle and Dr. said no. I am only 4dpo, so implantation hasn't even occurred yet. I refused pain meds, just in case, but Dr wouldn't let me refuse antibiotics because he was afraid of infection. But he assured me he gave me something that would be safe during pregnancy, not ideal of course, but safe. 

I am so serious when I say I will never take clomid again!! My case just proves to all of you that you HAVE to be monitored if your gonna take it.. I was worried about money and chose not to this cycle and look where it left me. Now I am gonna have an even bigger hospital bill :cry: 

I have had no bleeding of any kind, so I hope my body just absorbs the fluid.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-glad your not out this cycle, but girly you really should take the pain medicine! There is no reason for you to be going through so much pain when help is available. I think the benefits outweigh the risks of taking them at this point. I had a friend who had to pretty much take vicodin and a muscle relaxer her entire pregnancy and the baby was very healthy. Just try and get some relief. I remember when you got your last cyst, it really discouraged me from taking clomid unmonitored, so thank you for sharing your story with me.


----------



## prettynpink29

yes, twice now.. All clomid does is give me cysts. The first one was 6cm and they were worried it would twist and cause damage to my ovary. Now this one, if I had gotten an ultrasound, would have probably been the same outcome I imagine.. But I didn't feel the 6cm one, so dr is guessing this one was larger. I was all clear before I started this round of clomid, so I know it was the clomid this time.

I understand the pain meds.. But I feel like the worst is over now. I am now just really sore.. The heating pad helps a lot:)


----------



## scerena

Sorry to hear this seems to happen to you when you take clomid :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and get your bfp this cycle x


----------



## pink mum

pretty so sorry to hear that,nut dun worry ullbe fine soon n willget ur bfp.all the best


----------



## Lily7

scerena, I know I havent been on alot lately but getting back into it now! I am cd10 today, not getting scanned this cycle as they seen that 100 works for me so they are leaving me to it which kind of suits us because we had to go private and it gets expensive but I have my first nhs appt on Thursday coming at tbe fertility centre so I will see what they are willing to do. I think you are doing the right thing, if I were you I would stay on your normal dose, I wouldnt risk upping it just incase.

pretty, so sorry to hear, hope your ok

x


----------



## scerena

Hey lily :) so glad you are back :)
I'm staying on 100mg not upping the dose as I dont want to risk anything and I was fine on 100mg- took my first pill today... cd10 for you! did you take yours cd2-6?
At least you will save some money now :) the nhs clinic should be able to help you hun they have me as much as they can
x


----------



## Lily7

Thats good, I'm glad you didnt up it, yes I took it days 2-6 what cd are you in now and what days are you taking it. I am nervous about seeing them as I am worried about them maybe wanting to start from scratch when we have already had all the basic tests/SA/ pcos diagnosis etc done and are now on round 3 clomid, my private doc is really good though, he is sending them all my notes. 

I am really hoping we are lucky this time and get our bfp's........starting to lose hope x


----------



## scerena

Im cd2 and taking it cd2-6 :) so youre just over a week ahead of me then...

You wont have to start from the beginning if you have had all the tests done and your doc is sending them over... Well hopefully you get a bfp and dont need to worry yourself about all this :)

Try not to loose hope (easier said then done I know) Lets both hope for this cycle hun!
x


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> Thats good, I'm glad you didnt up it, yes I took it days 2-6 what cd are you in now and what days are you taking it. I am nervous about seeing them as I am worried about them maybe wanting to start from scratch when we have already had all the basic tests/SA/ pcos diagnosis etc done and are now on round 3 clomid, my private doc is really good though, he is sending them all my notes.
> 
> I am really hoping we are lucky this time and get our bfp's........starting to lose hope x

Hey chickadee I wouldn't worry about that. I'd had some stuff done privately before our NHS appt and they were great just picking up where we'd left off. I took along a copy of my test results just in case the NHS consultant hadn't received them. It turns out most of the consultants do both private and NHS work, and generally they all know each other. You're just saving the NHS some cash :)

I know what you mean about losing hope....can't believe it's over a year ttc now for us. I hope so much we have a baby for next Christmas, but I just don't know. Think I'm out this month as my temp is dropping :( But just trying to hold on to the fact I finally ov'd as good news.

Chins up ladies, we'll all get there :dust: xx


----------



## Lily7

hi justwantababy!

So glad I have you girlies! and thanks for that yous are both right, why would they want to start testing again from the start when I have just saved them a ton of money! lol 

I cant believe its over a year ttc for us too, praying for bfp's for all of us, I think we deserve it! Glad you ov'd justwantababy I dont know much about temping, sorry bjt dont panic til you see the dreaded witch, scerena not long between us at all...... Oh I hope we can get our bfp's and go through the whole journey together xx


----------



## scerena

Lily- that would be soooo good! I hope we can! I'm keeping my fingers crossed :)
X


----------



## Lily7

I was just over lurking in the bfp announcements section, I really hope we get to post there soon! x


----------



## scerena

That would be great- kind of feels like a dream! I always nose in the pregnancy test forum and when I see real dark lines I just wish I could have one of them... But I suppose our time will come and I'm hoping it's sooner rather than later to be honest lol x


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks scerena, lily and pink :hugs: 

I am really sore today. But not so much on the side, it is more directly in the middle.. Like my cervix or something.. I have still had no bleeding, so I am hoping it didn't screw up anything if we did manage to catch the eggy.

How is everyone else doing today? Anyone else in the 2ww besides me and JWAB?


----------



## scerena

Fx'd that bleeding stays away from you and you caught that eggy as you have been through a rough time haven't you... I hope you feel better soon :hugs: x


----------



## Justwantababy

You really are all lovely....I would love it if we all got BFPs close together and moved over to the pregnancy boards. 

I tested again this morn (8dpo) and got a bfn....so at least it looks like my trigger shot is out of my system. So if I test at the end of the week and get my 2 lines I'll know it's real.

Pretty that's got to be a good sign you've had no bleeding. When are you testing? xxx


----------



## scerena

That would be great if we could all go through it all together since we have een here for ttc journey :)

I really hope your trigger shot has worked for you! I hope next week you get a nice big bfp! My fx'd tightly for you :)
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks honey...get my 7dpo progesterone levels back on Monday. That preg test I did this morn has turned positive now, so the shot must still be hanging around. I guess I'll just have to wait till the end of the week to test 'properly'.

Fx'd for you too and your clomid bundle! xx


----------



## beanhunter

Keeping everything crossed for you girls this month. Because of being away I know that it can't happen this month for us. 
Still, am pleased to be home for the weekend but back to London early Monday am for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## prettynpink29

JWAB, I am not testing unless I miss my period :) So October 10th :) 

When can you properly test and know that the trigger is out of your system?


----------



## Justwantababy

Well because I don't know how long my normal cycle is, the nurse said I should expect my period 14-16 days after the trigger - so sometime from Friday, and it'd be out of my system by then. Realistically I'll be testing sooner...I know I won't be able to hold out, even if I wouldn't believe a bfp till Sunday 9th.

There is a part of me that doesn't want to test at all tho....I just want to stay in this bubble of excitement and hope.....silly I know. My temp went up a little this morning, so hopefully AF is at least a couple of days away giving me a decent LP. Tho obviously I'd much rather she didn't show her face at all!

I hope this week goes over quickly for us both! :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

JWAB are you still testing + from the trigger shot? 

:hi: everyone 

today I am 7dpo and I been told my chart looks amazing! I have now had 3 high temps in a row (the highest I have ever had) and I had 2 nice dips 3-4dpo. So.... There is a chance that I could have implanted early, or maybe O day was sooner than what FF gave me :shrug: guess only time will tell because I am not testing till I miss my period! And I am holding on to hope, but not getting excited :) Plus I have a pulling/stretching sensation in my lower abdomen that is quite annoying, a few cold symptoms and my boobs feel very heavy.. So either AF is on her way or a BFP! Who knows at the point, my body is anything but "normal"! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## scerena

Hey all :)
Pretty and justwantababy- I hope af stays away and u both get them bfp's! Good on you for waiting to test :)

Bean- thanks for the goodluck :) hope you had a nice weekend Hun
X


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> JWAB are you still testing + from the trigger shot?
> 
> :hi: everyone
> 
> today I am 7dpo and I been told my chart looks amazing! I have now had 3 high temps in a row (the highest I have ever had) and I had 2 nice dips 3-4dpo. So.... There is a chance that I could have implanted early, or maybe O day was sooner than what FF gave me :shrug: guess only time will tell because I am not testing till I miss my period! And I am holding on to hope, but not getting excited :) Plus I have a pulling/stretching sensation in my lower abdomen that is quite annoying, a few cold symptoms and my boobs feel very heavy.. So either AF is on her way or a BFP! Who knows at the point, my body is anything but "normal"!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday!

Hi love yes I'm still getting positives, very faint and they take a while to come up, but they are there. Going to not test tomorrow, probably will do one on Wed and Friday if no AF tho. Just had my blood results back and my progesterone was only 16.6 so not great....not holding my breath this cycle.

Your chart looks great! And symptoms sound promising......good luck to you honey xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hello everyone! i've been kind of taking a small break from bnb here lately. I'm on cd 6 and trying to take a more relaxed approach to ttc. We will see what happens the closer i get to ovulation though! Today i started running and this week i'm starting a boot camp so i'm focusing more on being healthy for the time being.

How is everyone?


----------



## scerena

Hey teddy :) I'm cd6 today too :) (not sure if youre cd7 now with the time difference?)
I haven't brought any opks yet as I also want to have a relaxed approach to this cycle in that sense- but I have started temping :) x


----------



## messymommy

I am still waiting for AF so I can do a natural cycle. All BFNs but AF should be here anytime now.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

scerena said:


> Hey teddy :) I'm cd6 today too :) (not sure if youre cd7 now with the time difference?)
> I haven't brought any opks yet as I also want to have a relaxed approach to this cycle in that sense- but I have started temping :) x

Yay for temping!! You'll love it. When do we get to see a linky link in your siggy? I wanna chart stalk you! (oooh that sounds so dirty, Lol!)

Afm, I'm on CD bajillion and honestly not caring much anymore. I've decided we are gonna NTNP for at least a month to see what my body does. My temps have _*finally*_ calmed the heck down. I'm totally natural - other than my herbs and acu I'm not taking provera, metformin, or clomid. I have my first 5K this Saturday and I'm nervous n excited!


----------



## scerena

Turbo-:rofl: you dirty chart stalker :haha: I will try and put it in my siggy soon :thumbup:

Im getting there with the temping but I missed one or two readings one was cd1 I think and the other was sunday just gone... But im getting there lol!

Finished my clomid pills today so just going to see what happens :)

Wow cd bajillion I cant beleive your af is still not here :( I hope that you start af so soon you must be so frustrated... 
Oh yes forgot about your run I bet youre nervous eeeek :) good luck hunni not that you will need it

:hugs: x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Teehee!! Awesome, I see your chart! According to TCM your body has to be warm to bake a bun, so you are doing amazing. Thank goodness for Google exchanging C to F for me. Haha! Don't worry about getting every little day on your chart. You'll still see a pattern and the beginning/end aren't so important as in the middle when ur looking for your phase shift. I honestly am at peace with no AF. I see my body making gradual changes, so its just a matter of letting nature take its course. Idk what caused my temps to level out finally (I tested my therm JUST to make sure and its fine), but whatever the deal is, something is visibly going right now. Phew! 

Aww, the evil Clomid. As long as it gives you a bub this round I won't dislike it so much. I get nervous for you girls knowing how much it impacts cysts. Fx for everything this cycle! Hopefully you get your forever bean and I can at least see the :witch: or maybe catch my eggy. Also to actually cross the finish line Saturday! :rofl:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-glad you are temping! i think you will like it!

Turtle-what is considered "warm" in temping to bake that bun? My temps have been looking kind of low i think.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

TeddyBearPug said:


> Scerena-glad you are temping! i think you will like it!
> 
> Turtle-what is considered "warm" in temping to bake that bun? My temps have been looking kind of low i think.

I'm sure I read 97.4-97.7 pre O to cook a good egg and then 97.7+ (98.0+ being optimum) post O for baking a bun. I think your temps have always been fine. Plus your thyroid meds still need time to take full effect, which takes weeks if not months. =)

My temps have been below 97.4, but they are steadily rising. I'm so glad to finally see some confirmation of change. First I had the spotting, although not always a good sign, and now my temps are happy. Everything is making me calmer and more relaxed. I think we all need to see some sort of progress in order to stay sane.


----------



## scerena

:hi:
Turbo- so my temps are what they should be at the moment yes? 
I'm glad your body is going back to normal now- af needs to hurry up you have been waiting far too long :hugs: I hope you catch the eggy instead I hope your body just ovulated again :) yep I know what you mean I hope clomid does it's job I doubt I will even ovulate on it lol! Oh yeh if u look underneath my chart you can view it in Fahrenheit- is it ok for my temp to be like 97.9 or just under on cd7?

Teddy- hey how are you doing this cycle? What cd are you I'm a bit lost? I do like tempting but I find it hard to fall back to sleep after but it will be worth it to finally see what my body is doing :)
X


----------



## pink mum

hi girls hope all r fit n f9


----------



## scerena

Hey pink mum :) hope youre well? What cycle day are you on?x


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning girls! 

how is everyone today? I feel like I haven't gotten to catch up in awhile.. Some one fill me in:)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Pretty!

Scerena is temping finally, yay! Lol. I haven't caught up much either, so can't fill in much. 

Hey Scerena, everyone is different and you are barely starting to look for patterns so its too early to say, I'm sure. I think there is such a thing as too warm also and when you get acu, the doc tries to cool your body. For example, I was told since I'm cold mostly I should never eat or drink anything colder than room temperature. I suppose they'd want you to eat colder foods to cool yourself down. That's just my theory though. I don't doubt Clomid has a big impact on your temps as well. Plus my acu doc says temping is great, but my FS says temping is a little archaic. Who knows. :shrug: Its just something we can do to take a peek into what our body is thinking each day. 

As for me, my body is on fire! Idk what caused the high temp, but it's my highest ever. I could just be getting sick bcz I'm feeling a little burned out.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks TT:) LOL your temp looks like maybe you Od?? I know you are still waiting for AF, but our bodies to crazy and strange things!! Or your could be getting sick, but I like the other idea better:) :haha: I got my papers for acupuncture!! But acupuncture won't see me till the beginning of a new cycle. So if no BFP, then I will start next week

scerena- you are finally temping!!:) I can't tell what your chart looks like because it is in C and I chart in F. But I hope you like temping!

How are you TBP? :) 

pink I see you are on cd12, not to much longer till you O:)


----------



## messymommy

Looks like AF is here for me today. So on with a natural cycle!


----------



## pink mum

ya pretty pink its cd 12 today.m fine screna,itsmy natural cycle,temping but trying to stay away from opks.solets c wat happens,all the best to u ladies


----------



## messymommy

Good luck Pink Mum!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm so happy for you Pretty! You'll love acu. It does take a lot of patience. Things don't happen right away, but they definitely happen. Plus the nice thing is they balance ALL of you and not just one little part of your body. Can't wait till you get to see them!


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> scerena- you are finally temping!!:) I can't tell what your chart looks like because it is in C and I chart in F. But I hope you like temping!
> 
> How are you TBP? :)

Hi Pretty there's a grey button under the chart to 'view in celcius' (spoken like a true chart stalker :rofl:)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hi everyone!

Today is cd 8. I have about 10 more days until ovulation...ugh the most boring time of my cycle! i think i'm getting some pains on my left ovary so i'm thinking that will be the side i ovulate from. I guess time will tell. I went to a fitness boot camp yesterday and now i can barely move and especially sitting down kills me. 

I can't look at anyones FF chart for some reason. I wonder if the site is down?

I hope everyone is doing good! Is everyone waiting to ovulate now? any 2ww'ers?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

is everyone elses bnb text centered on the computer?! i don't like it!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey TBP, no mine looks fine....maybe just a glitch for you...hope it fixes itself!

I'm technically in the tww, but don't reckon I'm in with a chance.....my doc called with my progesterone results and they think they triggered too early. I'm so p!ssed off, at them and at myself for not saying anything at the time. Raaah! 

Does anyone know if a 7dpo progesterone of 16.6 is likely to bring on AF? I don't really want to go back on provera cos it makes my skin break out and adds even more time to this wait. So fed up of waiting!! (sorry--little rant!)


----------



## scerena

:hi: 

Turboturtle- that theory sounds about right :) see dumb question I asked about my temps as it's too early to see loool! I hope pretty is right an you've ovulated and not ill :) 

Pretty- under my chart it says view in Fahrenheit- where are you in your cycle?

Messy- sorry af got you :hugs: good luck with this new cycle :)

Pink mum- I'm also TRYING to stay away from opks too! I haven't brought any still which is good for me!

Justwantababy- oh no what cd did you have your trigger? How big was your follicle? I hopeful still get a nice bfp as I've heard of people being told they didn't ovulate and got a bfp so there is always a chance do not count yourself out :hugs: I'm unsure about your levels as my fs didn't do bloods they just scanned me all the time gl Hun :)

Teddy- hey :) well me and you are the same cd but on a different day in the world right now lol! I wish I knew when or if I ovulated... I agree it's boring right now. Go you going to fitness boot! And my text is doing it on my public profile wall what people write on bit nothing else yet maybe it's slowly changing?
X


----------



## prettynpink29

hi girls,

I am exhausted today! I slept 9 hours last night and am still so tired I want to take a nap LOL

I am now 11dpo and cd32:) still have not tested! This is officially the longest that I have gone in the 2ww with out testing. I think that rite now, it is nice to just have hope and since I haven't had a bfn, I can still be hopeful at the moment.

JWAB- sorry about your trigger timing :hugs: can I ask why they think it was given to early?


----------



## scerena

Exhausted maybe a sign :) I hope You get a bfp when are you going to test? Well done you for not testing yet! I'm going to try not to test early also- I've brought NO opks either x


----------



## prettynpink29

Af is due this weekend so I am testing Monday October 10th if she doesn't come! :) 

good job not buying any opks:) You not gonna keep track this cycle? Just go with the flow LOL


----------



## scerena

Yeh kind of but started temping this cycle :) just trying not to pee on any sticks lol! I will be stalking for your update Monday how exciting!x


----------



## prettynpink29

i know, I switched your chart so that I could read it :) LOL it looks really good for pre O. Post O I think your temps will get to be over 98. 

thanks:) I hope I have something to post on monday LOL


----------



## scerena

I really hope you do too :)

Glad you manages to read it in fahrenheit :haha: So my temps are looking good yay :) does your chart let you know when they think you will ovulate or show you only when you have ovulated?- I'm thinking about bd'ing is it best to just do it every other day from now incase as going to try not use opks... I really hope I ovulate at least! X


----------



## prettynpink29

no, your chart only confirms O after 3 high temps in a row. you will have a dip, that will be O day then a rise. After 3 rises, FF will give you crosshairs. You can look at my chart if you want, it is in my siggy. and pre O temps, can go up and down, so don't worry about that. 

I think you should bd different this cycle.. So whatever you have been doing, try something different :) thats what FS told me to do LOL


----------



## scerena

I kind of get it- I am going to stalk your chart now and try and understand it a bit better- so ideally I should still use opks so I know when I am about to ovulate really... How much clomid did you take this cycle? We don't usually have an approach just bed as much as we can at sometimes everyday and sometimes every other... I might do every other or now then everyday over ovulation I think- what bd'ing pattern did you do? x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

scerena said:


> I really hope you do too :)
> 
> Glad you manages to read it in fahrenheit :haha: So my temps are looking good yay :) does your chart let you know when they think you will ovulate or show you only when you have ovulated?- I'm thinking about bd'ing is it best to just do it every other day from now incase as going to try not use opks... I really hope I ovulate at least! X

The best rule of advice I received is to make absolute sure you bd on every day that your temp drops. Like Pretty says, your pre-o temps will fluctuate, but if you ever see a drop you should bd just in case the next day has your phase shift. Makes a lot of sense if you think about it. You should OPK just this one cycle to see if in fact your OPK matches with your phase shift. After, you can just trust your temp and not have to OPK. :winkwink: Free is good. I'll love never peeing on another OPK again!

LIKE TODAY! Lol. You should definitely BD today. Its way early for ovulation, but you never know.


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I took 100mg of clomid cd3-7. What are you taking again? This cycle clomid kicked my ass! LOL Not only did I have the cyst form and rupture that put me in the hospital, but I had loads of side effects! Hot flashes, headaches, upset stomach and totally bad acne the whole month.. I know side effects are suppose to be gone, after your done taking the tablets, but mine were miserable the whole cycle!! If no BFP, then I am back to soy next cycle:) 
Dr told us to bd every other day from cd12 onward, and the day after O not the day of +opk.. It kind of didn't work that way because I had +opks for 1 week. So we probably bd the most this cycle then any other LOL 

TT :hi:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hi: Pretty!


----------



## prettynpink29

how are you TT?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Doing good. Dealing w my crazy cycle as usual. Hehe. Ur doin good waiting till af to test. Idk how u do it.


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Doing good. Dealing w my crazy cycle as usual. Hehe. Ur doin good waiting till af to test. Idk how u do it.

aww :hugs: yes you are definitely having a crazy cycle! Months with no AF now :wacko: I don't know how you are standing it :flower:

this is the first cycle that I have manged not to test early. But I think that is because I finally have an AF date LOL My cycles were so crazy with abnormal bleeding for months! This will me be 3rd "normal" cycle. I don't even have a desire to test to tell you the truth, I don't think this is my cycle, I am not feeling it. :shrug:


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> I am exhausted today! I slept 9 hours last night and am still so tired I want to take a nap LOL
> 
> I am now 11dpo and cd32:) still have not tested! This is officially the longest that I have gone in the 2ww with out testing. I think that rite now, it is nice to just have hope and since I haven't had a bfn, I can still be hopeful at the moment.
> 
> JWAB- sorry about your trigger timing :hugs: can I ask why they think it was given to early?

Hi love. Because my progesterone 7dpo was only 16.6 they know something's not right. So their theory is that what they thought wads a dominant follicle at about a 20mm at my scan was actually a cyst or something left over from last month. I'm just cross at myself cos from my previous 2 cycles I know my ewcm and hso cervical position comes at cd18. But you don't want to sound like u think u know better, and I'm sat half naked on the chair they use for scans...doesn't really empower you to ask questions!

Sounds much more positive for you though love :) Roll on your BFP on Monday!

Scerena....like I say they triggered me at what they thought was a 20mm follie. Is that still on the small side, from your experience?
xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: turbo :) that's for that advice... We didn't get to bd last night as had my niece over night but I'm thinking every other day from now... I need to get some opks now lol damn! I've enjoyed not peeing on them lol!
Still no af yet? You must be feeling crazy I had real bad acne when af wasn't showing for me :(

Pretty- I took 100mg cd2-6 with baby aspirin.... I had hot flashes too! Suck don't they! Also I've been so tired this cycle :( You have bd alot so you are prob in with a better chance fx'd! I was going to try soy this cycle but I kist thought I would use the rest of my clomid... 

Justwantababy- I'm not sure as I haven't had the trigger yet but will be after my op... I'm sure I hav read on here 18-26mm so I think it was big enough? But I'm no expert I hope it wasn't a cyst :hugs: 

Well I had a dream last night that I got my laparoscopy appointment and I was even scared in my dream like I am irl... So maybe it's a sign I will receive my appointment soon I don't want it come on bfp!!!
X


----------



## pink mum

hi girls h r u all today,nything new?


----------



## scerena

:hi: pink mum :)
Nothing new with me cd9 today- how about you?x


----------



## daopdesign

pretty you gotta test! I got my + @9dpo! you are strong minded woman! haha x


----------



## beanhunter

Still stalking you all! Back home again tonight....can't wait.


----------



## scerena

Hey how's it going beanhunter? Bet you're glad to be home tonight :) what cd are you again?x


----------



## beanhunter

Am cd21 today. Recent cycles have been around 26-28 since the drilling and metformin. We only bd on cd 14 and 16 due to me being away but I think I o'd before that as I had some pains around cd12. Don't really hold out any hope
for this cycle so waiting for af and then probably onto the last couple of cycles before ivf I guess. Def feel less stressed this month for not thinking about it all!


----------



## prettynpink29

well 12dpo............. I am cd33 and no AF this morning.. my cervix is medium and open, usually is low and firm when AF is coming.. My temp is still high also. But I just feel out, just a gut feeling telling me to not get excited.. I guess I will just wait and see what this weekend brings! My longest cycle (once) was 35 days, so she still has time to show I suppose


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- it's a good thing to not stress and will prob help a little whilst your ttc, I am praying that you get a bfp so you dont have to do ivf :hugs:

Pretty- eeeek my fingers are crossed for you your signs sound good :) 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Oooh pretty you big tease! Well if you're not letting yourself get excited we'll get excited for you! :rofl:

Scerena - I thought you'd known the size of your follies before, soz. Must be thinking of someone else. It'd be great if you got your bambino via your secret stash of clomid.

Still no AF for me but my temp took a nosedive, almost back to baseline so I'm pretty sure the witch isn't far away.


----------



## scerena

Justwantababy- :hi: well yeH I had them measured but I never got a positive opk until late in my cycle so not sure- but that is the rough size they should be hun :) I hope I get a big fat positive too on my secret stash hehe! Makes me feel like I'm at school and being naughty :haha:
I hope af doesn't show and you have got a bfp! Otherwise :dust: to us all :) x


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks scerena! :) 
and your taking clomid unmonitored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that scares me, now I am gonna worry about you :nope::hugs: Promise me if you get any bad pain that you will call your doctor, promise me!!!:flower:
sorry, I am paranoid about clomid now. With my horrible cysts, which I thought was rarer, I guess is not. A friend at work just took her 1st cycle of clomid unmonitored and she is in so much pain dr ran ultrasound and she has a 7cm cysts!!! :nope: So I am paranoid beyond belief now LOL 

JWAB :haha: I am not teasing LOL well I am not trying to! you can be excited for me in the mean time:) LOL I just don't see a point in testing early anymore, I realized how much money I was wasting :blush: 
I hope AF stays away for you!! Have you tested yet? :) :)
when is af due??


----------



## scerena

Pretty- of corse I will :) I was ok on the two rounds so I'm just going to keep a proper eye on myself and I havent increased the dose or anything thanks for caring :hugs: I get what you mean about the waste of money I spent around £40 on tests last month :haha: stupid aren't I! X


----------



## Justwantababy

Of course I've been testing... can't help myself! I've got about 40 tests stashed under my bed that I got free from my work...so I've been a poas nut! Was getting a faint bfp as late as Tues, with the trigger shot. But only bfns since, no matter how much I squint or how long I leave them! And after I saw my temp this morn I didn't even bother testing. If this isn't my month I just want AF to get here so I can get on with next round.


----------



## pink mum

mfine scerena,waiting to ovulate,hope i ctch the eggy


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWAB-sorry to hear about your messed up trigger shot! that is horrible! With being in the UK, do you have to pay for it? I would be furious if that happened to me because we have to pay alot of money!

Pretty-fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't show!

Scerena-i agree with pretty, be careful and get to a doctor asap if you feel any pain.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey TBP....no, it's NHS treatment so free. I'm going to ask when I'm there next whether they could have told the difference (ie if it could happen again). But today I got AF, so that's me out (was no big surprise). This is my first natural AF (without provera) since April, so just trying to be grateful for that.

I see you use EPO hon...I was going to try it this cycle. Did you find any bad points with it?


----------



## scerena

:hi: 
I will do teddybearpug I wouldn't of took it unmonitored if I hadn't taken it before- as now I know what feels normal and what wouldn't feel normal but of course I would go to the docs :) 

Justwantababy- sorry af got you :hugs: good thing about af naturally though right? 
X


----------



## pink mum

JUSTWANTABABY,SORRY THAT stupid witch got u,all the best for ur next cycle
SCERENA h r u,hows things going on at ur side


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaw thanks Pink Mum and Scerena. :hugs: Got to stay positive for this cycle.

Think I'm going to cancel my acupuncture too.....I do find it relaxing but I'm not convinced it's helping. And at £40 a session not cheap either.....think using that money for some new shoes or even some sexy underwear might have just as positive an effect!


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- hey I'm fine :) nothing new with me

Justwantababy- I just buy myself new stuff too it's the best cure haha
X


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls! 

JWAB, so sorry about AF:hugs: 

scerena I will be watching you! LOL I am gonna be your internet "mommy" making sure you pain level is normal :haha: 

TBP thank you! I am still holding on to hope. 

Pink Hi! How are you doing? 

so......... no af still and my temp dropped just a little, but still way above coverline. OH got hot last night and opened the window!:dohh: It was freezing in here this morning! And he told me that he opened it the night before too but shut it before I woke up. :dohh: :haha: O well, if AF is going to come, she is going to come. So I am still :coffee:


----------



## scerena

Pretty :haha: you can be my Internet mommy lol! Soooo glad af hasn't got you so far she best stay away as you need to give us a bfp girl! So your temp thing is that good? (remember I'm new to temping) x


----------



## Justwantababy

Woohoo! Looking good! :happydance: xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Justwantababy said:


> Hey TBP....no, it's NHS treatment so free. I'm going to ask when I'm there next whether they could have told the difference (ie if it could happen again). But today I got AF, so that's me out (was no big surprise). This is my first natural AF (without provera) since April, so just trying to be grateful for that.
> 
> I see you use EPO hon...I was going to try it this cycle. Did you find any bad points with it?

thats good that it is free! I've been taking EPO for months now and i haven't noticed anything bad from it. The bottle i have says to take 3 pills up to 3 times a day....which in my opininion is alot of pills. I started with taking on 3 once a day and it didn't help. Once i moved to 3 pills twice a day, i get tons of CM! so i think that is my dose that i'm sticking with. I'm actually out right now. i need some more! Sorry AF arrived but so glad your staying postive!

Pretty-your temp still looks good!


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls just wondering if you can help me with a quick TEMP QUESTION!

Well my normal time to take my temp is 7.15am, today I woke at 6.25 after 2 hours sleep as i woke at 4ish too and my temp was 36.12, so I went back to sleep for 3 hours until 9.30 and my temp was 36.86 what temp do you reasons more accurate would it be the last one as I had 3 hours sleep?

Anyway hope you are all ok? Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh I don't know hon....when you woke at 4 did you get out of bed? I think I'd be more inclined to take the first one. FF evens it all out anyway....when I have my horrible 4:30am starts to get early flights I just put in whatever temp I get, and let FF do the sums! If you don't trust that reading tho u can always just discard it.

No change with me - going to start my clomid cd3 tomorrow. Just nursing a bit of a sore head after a few vinos at our friends' last night. :wine:


----------



## scerena

The temp was taken at 6.30 the first one but I woke up about 4 do only had about 2/2.30hours sleep... So I went back to sleep and took another after 3 hours- I read you must have 3 hours sleep somewhere???

Oh no poor you I hate the morning after the night before lol! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## beanhunter

I find it all confusing scerena. My timing for temps is variable and it seems to work out anyway. 
Confusingly am cd1 again today - how did I only have a 22 day cycle????


----------



## scerena

Wow that was a short cycle! Hmmmm... Beanhunter would you take the first temp which I hadnt slept for 3 hours or the later one where I had 3 hours sleep? I'm so confused why did I start temping lol!x


----------



## beanhunter

Think I'd take the first one. No real evidence about why though!


----------



## scerena

Okay thanks for that- they're completely different temps that's why I'm
Soooo unsure x


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning!! 

Scerena, you always take your first temp. If it is taking to early, then you use the conversion website and it will convert it for you. It is pretty accurate! 
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


so I made it to cd35 with no af and my temp got higher this morning :) I hope it means something good! Off to the store to buy some frers in a few!


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> good morning!!
> 
> Scerena, you always take your first temp. If it is taking to early, then you use the conversion website and it will convert it for you. It is pretty accurate!
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> 
> so I made it to cd35 with no af and my temp got higher this morning :) I hope it means something good! Off to the store to buy some frers in a few!

I do hope you get ur :bfp: pretty, would be lovely to have you as a bump bud! Post pics asap! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Justwantababy

One more sleep till testing whoop whoop!! Chart looks amazing, glad your temp picked back up. So excited for you :hugs: xx


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks daopdesign!!! It would be wonderful to be bump buddies!! And our due dates would be so close together:) I will post pics even if there is nothing to see! 

I tell you though, 14 days of high temps now and all these symptoms, AF is a cruel cruel lady if she is playing tricks on me.:nope:

Thanks JWAB!!! Yep, just one more day :)


----------



## daopdesign

Did you get your tests? It's pretty guaranteed that a FRER will show a positive now and your temps sound very promising! x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-cant wait to see your test! it has to be positive!!

Scerena- i wake up all the time during the night and i always use my first temp if its been a restless night but i make a note of FF of why it could be off. Most nights i get up to use the bathroom and i go straight back to bed and i take my normal temp at the same time and i haven't had a problem with being able to read my chart. Try not to stress over it too much.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks daopdesign and TBP! I got my tests:) OH took them with him to work because he didn't want me to test without him! LOL but I figure now, what is one more day, rite? LOL


----------



## scerena

One more day :) I will be stalking :) gl Hun my fx'd! Eeeeeek so excited!

I used the 6.30am temp and the convertor pretty gave me so hopefully my chart will e ok, I always wake up around 4am lately so I might take it at that time next cycle :)
Thanks for the help girls :hugs: x


----------



## messymommy

I wake up a couple times during the night every night. I just use my 7am temp when I actually am getting up for the day.


----------



## Lily7

pretty have you tested yet? I am very excited for you, cant wait infact! lol good luck x


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL not yet! It is only 6pm here:) got another 12ish hours! I don't even know if I am gonna be able to sleep :haha:


----------



## pink mum

all the best pretty pink,msure its bfp,congratulations in advance:)


----------



## beanhunter

Stalking pretty! Everything crossed for you....gives me hope that it can be done despite clomid, cysts and all the other rubbish that's been going on. 
Am back in London again, last week so home for good on Friday. So excited but feeling guilty as it's my husband's birthday today.


----------



## scerena

Messymommy- hey, I decided to use the 6.30 temp even though I didn't have 3 hours sleep before end but everyone said to use the first temp- I was going to use the 9.30 one as had 3 hours sleep and thats when I got up but the first temp was used and I used the temperature calculator that pretty posted :) where in your cycle are you?

Pretty- I am stalking :haha: give us a positive test Hun I'm so excited!

Beanhunter- aw Hun :hugs: I'm sure you will make it up to hubby when you're back, I bet you miss him much when you are away right :( 

Lily- how are you? You disappeared! Hope you're ok? What cd are you on?
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Come on pretty.....wake up and poas!!


----------



## daopdesign

Justwantababy said:


> Come on pretty.....wake up and poas!!

agree!


----------



## prettynpink29

BFN 
Still high temp 98.58
Officially late
Dr is closed today for holiday
I feel gutted :cry:


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh honey I'm so sad to hear that, but don't lose heart, you are by no means out yet.

Look on the chart gallery on FF, search for late hpt >15days...there's loads of them, some getting bfns at 14dpo but positive at 18dpo...I've tried to put the link, not sure if it'll work... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php

I would say keep calm, keep temping and test again in a couple of days. You are still in with a chance this month lady :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks JWAB. I would have a look, but I feel like I dnt want to get my hopes up again. Feel very sad. I would of rather had an on time/early af then a late and bfn. I think I'm done ttc for awhile. I can't do it anymore 

And no pic, OH was so upset he broke the test in half


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks JWAB. I would have a look, but I feel like I dnt want to get my hopes up again. Feel very sad. I would of rather had an on time/early af then a late and bfn. I think I'm done ttc for awhile. I can't do it anymore
> 
> And no pic, OH was so upset he broke the test in half

Was that with a FRER test? 

I know how disappointing it can be hun, lots of ladies on here totally understand that feeling when it hasn't happened for them that month. Don't lose hope, you already managed to get pregnant a couple of times which is a big plus and your day will come soon. 6 rounds of Clomid for my first and I reckon my hormones have been shifted into place because I've already had a baby, maybe that's why I caught so quick.

Did you confirm ovulation last month? They say in a healthy couple it can take up to 12 months but I know it can feel like forever! xxx


----------



## scerena

Awww so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: you are not out yet though until af shows so don't be too down yet Hunni.... My fingers are crossed I hope you get some good news soon, we are all here for you xx


----------



## messymommy

Sorry to hear about the BFN, maybe you Oed a little later than you thought and it's not showing up yet.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty=sorry to hear about your negative. :hugs: how are you feeling? do you feel like AF is coming? Hopefully you will get your + in the next day or so. Your temps are still very high so it is looking good for you. :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

dun worry pretty pink,ull get ur bfp soon,fingers crossed for u


----------



## Lily7

hope your ok petty x

scerena I havent disappeared dont worry I am just trying not to obsess and be on the laptop every waking hour! lol I think it makes me worse sometimes, you know? I am cd 20, not feeling very confident to be honest, how are you? x


----------



## prettynpink29

sorry girls, was feeling really down. Decided to go see my mom for a few days who is taking care of my grandma 6 hours away. But my car wouldn't start and has now been in the shop all day. So I went shopping with a friend and got a pedicure instead. Very relaxing!

I am frustrated with OH. Told him last night that I was done ttc for awhile if I got a bfn this morning. This is all just too much for me, I can't handle the heart break anymore:( OH was angry, but yet he won't get an SA done, doesn't want to pay for IUI and doesn't really want to pay to see FS anymore either:cry: Anyways, that is why I had decided to go see my mom for a few days. 

I took 2 more tests because I was curious.... 1 frer which was bfn and 1 super-drug that had a faint line... Definitely not getting my hopes up though..


----------



## prettynpink29

here are the tests I just took..

frer bfn

super-drug evap or antibody strip?? 

I have tons of symptoms.. where do I start... boobs feel heavy and nipples are sore, the stretching feeling in my stomach is still there, tons of cm (tmi I have to wear a pantyliner 24/7), runny nose, tired, headahces, hungry but feel nauseous at the same time.. I just don't feel rite:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9









pic3.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









pic2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7









pic4.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Pretty, I actually see a line on both. Are u sure? Don't wanna get ur hopes up, but I don't think it's a grey antibody strip. Don't test for a week. DO NOT. Lol! It'll work out babe. Just take as much time as u need.


----------



## daopdesign

Or you could order a blood test from your doctor. I'm not sure how it works over there in the states but here in the UK, you can call up and request one usually that day.


----------



## Justwantababy

I can't see the pics well enough on my phone but I HOPE they are real lines. TT's right....give it a few days, and if still no AF test again. Not to get your hopes up, but unless you're sick, I just don't understand why your temps would still be so high if you weren't preg.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all!
Lily- see I have it loaded on my phone lol cause I'm
Obsessed with this site :haha: glad to hear you are ok... Cd20- you haven't ovulated yet I take it? Maybe a late ovulation this cycle?

Pretty- sorry to hear about your oh maybe he's finding it hard to deal with or maybe scared of the sa results that's why he won't get it- I hope you two can sit down and discuss things Hun :hugs: so sorry pink
Personally i don't trust superdrug tests after the lines I was getting on them- but they look like different ones to the ones I used and I'm just hoping you have a bfp Hun... My honest opinion of your test is the line is very faint and I'm not sure it has any colour from what I can see on my phone- sorry that's just my opinion, I hope I'm wrong and irl it's got colour- I agree with the girl to wait a few days Hun gl xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hi pretty-i hope your doing ok. How are you feeling? Your OH really needs to get a SA before you continue any further. A FS will not do much until he gets it done. And i'm sure its nothing for him to worry about. But it does need to be done.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls, 

I haven't tested again... And I didn't temp this morning because I really feel done with this cycle.. But I did speak to Dr (OB) this morning.. He said he would order me a blood test if I wanted. He also said that it wouldn't surprise him if I wasn't able to get a positive on a urine test until 2-3 weeks late.. I asked why and he said because my body is anything but normal :( but is so true! He said its up to me, but he suggested not wasting a cycle.. So if I am not pregnant and AF is not coming on its own, he suggested inducing it. And also upping my clomid dosage to 150mg!! I said no thanks to both.... 

As long as I am not bleeding the endo is not growing.. I feel like my body may be trying to take a break... So when AF finally decides to show, I will know my body is done with its break LOL!

Other than that I am feeling ok.. Just tired of bfns and af. But I know I am not the only one that feels that way!! LOL 

On a positive note, today I had the pleasure (though a friend of a friend) meeting a lovely woman who has given me much hope!! She has had 13 surgeries for endo and was told she would never have children. She lost 3 baby's (9 weeks, 16 weeks and 11 weeks). But then (a true miracle) she was able to carry 2 healthy babies to almost full term:):) 

She gave me so much hope!!!!! and showed me to never give up on your dream girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

still no af!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going crazy!! cd38 17dpo and no af. what the hell is going on! not to mention the fact that this is a medicated cycle, af should have been here by now :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry you are going through a tuff time Pretty. Time for blood work hun. Did they confirm ovulation? You are right. If you ovulated for sure the most you can go is 18 dpo. :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all doing


----------



## beanhunter

Thinking about you pretty.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks TT and Beanhunter:) 

it is so frustrating. I don't have af symptoms at all.. No cramping, bloating or spotting, which is normal for me before I get af full flow.. But yet I just feel off.. 

Dr. called me again, he would like for me to get bloods and an ultrasound. But I just don't know if I have the energy to do it anymore. I am tired of tests, drs and medical bills. Never thought I would even get close to the 1 year mark ttc.. I know its only been 8 months, but man I feel its getting closer and closer :cry:


----------



## scerena

Aw pretty :hugs: we are all here for you Hun :) I hope you find out soon what is happening for your piece of mind... I know what you mean ttc can be very emotional! But you have a great group of friends here :) xx


----------



## Lily7

scerena I have it on my phone too! lol I dont know if I ahve ovulated as they arent scanning me anymore, they found that 100mg works for me so they are leaving me to it, blagged a 21 day blood test at my gp tho, just booked it and showed up as if my consultant had told me to! lol so should bear the results tomorrow or friday, how are you?

Thinking of you pretty, hope you are ok

x


----------



## messymommy

Just wondering if going off clomid can mess up your AF? This is my first cycle off if and I'm now spotting and AF has been done for 3 days or so. I never do this.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks scerena and lily! :hugs: 

you are all so supportive:) wish we all lived close and could be more then internet friends lol :) 

I am still debating on what to do... The real reason I don't know if I want the blood test, is because I don't know if I want to hear that I am having a another chemical or something else bad.. I almost, don't want to know the truth.. Does that make since to anyone? Crazy, I know.

messymommy I am not sure hun! I hope someone on her can help you though :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh pretty how rubbish for you. I can completely understand you not wanting to get the blood work. But if it's the only way they can find out what's wrong (and hopefully treat it) then it might be worth taking a deep breath and taking the plunge. But it's entirely up to you honey, and I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all!

Can you all have a look at my chart and tell me what you think please? Does it look ok?

Pink mum- I'm good thanks, how are you doing?

Lily- having it on my phone has made me into an addict- good on you for not being on it all the time! Good on you for blaggin a blood test :haha: I've never had bloods so I couldn't blag one :( wish I brought opks now I need to poas an know if I ovulated or am going to as my chart isn't very accurate...

Messymommy- last cycle I ha a natural cycle off clomid and that cycle was completely irregular 58 days or something but I have irregular periods off clomid though anyway so not too sure if it was just my body or no clomid... I hope you stop spotting soon :)

Pretty- yes it would be great if we all lived near eachother we would be a great group of friends :) I know what you mean- if it said something like that you would loose all hope and right now you still have that bit of hope right? Well I hope soon you do get some answers just so you know what is going on Hun :hugs:

Justwantababy- I hope you're ok Hun? 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi Scerena yes I'm good thanks....not a lot to report. Cd6 today, take my last clomid this round tomorrow tomorrow then an u/s scan on Monday to see if anything's happening.

I had a look at your chart, but I think it's too early to tell much. Not what u want to hear, I know! That big dip the other day could be pre-ovulation dip, which would be great! If you check you CM or cervical position then put that in too....it gives FF more to go on.

Bless you missing your OPKs.....I'm kind of glad I never got into them, but I might try again if/when they stop scan monitoring my clomid cycles.

Just trying to keep busy waiting for next week or so to see if I ov. I don't have a great feeling about this month, don't know why. My period's been a lot darker than normal (major TMI, sorry!) which seems odd. But who knows...last month I really thought it would be it, so shows I know naff all! :rofl:


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun- no I don't check anything else and haven been using opks this cycle :( I hope it was pre- ovulation as I didn't bd enough before cd13...

Good luck with this round I hope you catch that eggy :) I had a lighter period this round maybe it's the clomid doing it to us??? I also have not much hope for this cycle- and it has been nice though not worrying about doing my opks so I suppose it's a nice break :) come on we need to all get some bfp's in this thread we can do it! :dust: x


----------



## prettynpink29

I am out. Af spotting came last night. Counting today as cd1. 

Going to drs next week on Friday and then FS the end of the month. 

OB and FS both want to up my clomid dosage to 150mg.. I just don't understand, if it gives me cysts and lands me in the hospital, you would think they would want to try something else now. I have 2 days to decide how I want to go about this next cycle.. Or if I want to do anything at all. Leaning towards a more holistic approach as of the moment. Lots to think about! 

Hope all is well with everyone else!!!


----------



## scerena

Sorry af got u pretty :hugs: 
You should ask about femara I think it's called it's meant to be more gentle than clomid or something I heard- worth enquiring about...?
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sorry Pretty. I agree with Scerena. You should try Famera or even Soy. Definitely not Clomid again. Have you been to your first Acu appt yet??


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena- I asked about that med and the other one that starts with a T. They don't think it will work for me, and they prefer for me up clomid dosage. Makes no since. 

TT- I go on Monday:) The one thing I have to look forward to this cycle. I can only afford to go 2-3 times this cycle though. Paying cash, and it is $150 for the first visit and $65 for every visit after that! Expensive! 

I am not going to take clomid again.. I am however going to give the soy a try again and I am going to be trying some Chinese herbs also, along with new food based vitamins specifically designed to balance woman's hormones.. I think that is the route I am going to go at the moment..


----------



## scerena

I forgot about soy! Definitely worth a go Hun as it's more natural :) are you going to start it all this cycle or on your next cycle?x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

That's awesome! Not that u have to pay out of pocket, but I really think acu is the edge you need. Make sure they give you the herbs for PCOS. Take your charts too and all your notes. Your body is so so close. All you need is a little natural boost. I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I've also been reading about Chiropractic benefits for ttc. I'm going to set up an appt for this weekend hopefully. You know me, all about the natural cures!


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena, yes I am starting all that this cycle:) 

TT, I am seeing a chiropractor also:) She is the one who recommended the Chinese herbs and vitamins! She has had success with 3 woman in the past month that have gotten pregnant with her treatment + acupuncture with her friend (which is who I am going too)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So fantastic! I'll call now! I know my insurance covers the chiropractor too. I used to go, but it got so expensive. I need an adjustment anyhow bcz of my running.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> I am out. Af spotting came last night. Counting today as cd1.
> 
> Going to drs next week on Friday and then FS the end of the month.
> 
> OB and FS both want to up my clomid dosage to 150mg.. I just don't understand, if it gives me cysts and lands me in the hospital, you would think they would want to try something else now. I have 2 days to decide how I want to go about this next cycle.. Or if I want to do anything at all. Leaning towards a more holistic approach as of the moment. Lots to think about!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else!!!

sorry AF came but i'm glad that you have your answer there. I don't know what is wrong with your doctors!!! I wouldn't take anymore clomid if i were you and i cant believe they are suggesting it with all that you have been through! But only you can make the decision for you. Have you tried accupuncture or soy?

edit-i should have read all the posts before replying!!! so sorry!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TurboTurtle80 said:


> So fantastic! I'll call now! I know my insurance covers the chiropractor too. I used to go, but it got so expensive. I need an adjustment anyhow bcz of my running.

I have to say that going to a chiropractor is a bad idea.....I work in physical therapy and i have to give my opinion on this. lol. Chiro is an instant fix or correction NOT for the long term. All it does is manipulate your bones while stretching your muscles and ligaments while in the process weakening all those structures that you need to be strong. There are alot of stretches and exercises that you can do to fix what is wrong or achying with you in a more natural way if that makes sense. If your interested i can help you with ideas...as non medical advice of course!!! thats my disclaimer! 

I will say that i did go to a chiropractor 2 years ago for my backpain because i was impatient with my pain and was lazy...yes even us in therapy are bad patients!! But i learned my lesson and still have trouble with my neck messing up because i let her touch it against my better judgement.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Ouch TBP! You are brave letting anyone do your neck. I've been too scared. I honestly think I need to go for a few adjustments bcz my lower back and hips are hurting a lot. And my knee also. Plus my jaw is starting to pop when I chew again. Something feels very out of place and I know my chiropractor was able to fix it in the past. =)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

the only reason i let her touch me at all was that she used some tool that i cannot remember the name of that was like a pen that did the actual adjustments and was light pressure. So she never physically got her hands on me, lol. I understood her reasoning which was you have to address the whole spine to keep my low back in the right alignment that we were trying to get.


----------



## beanhunter

Pretty - I'm sorry you are out. Could you ask to try metformin for a bit? It's meant to have really good success rates in pcos and also to reduce the risk of cysts forming. My consultant said absolutely no clomid for me ever again after the 2nd cyst so I'd be very reluctant to try it. Also think your OH needs to get tested too...
Big hugs.


----------



## prettynpink29

TT, I love the chiropractor:) mine helped me a lot with my hips and feet also. I had injuries on my feet when I was little and my hips get out of line because of the way I walk sometimes. It has helped me:) just my opinion though. 

TBP, thank you! I am going to try soy this cycle again:) 

BH, no more clomid for me. I am going all natural this cycle. I can't do that to my body again. And yes, my OH does need to get an SA done, but he is stubborn as hell!


----------



## prettynpink29

TT this is what she is having me take.. 

I forgot to mention, she took these at age 38 after no luck ttc for 2 years. And she got pregnant with twins first month. She has also has 3 other women taking them last month and they all just found out there pregnant also.

https://www.genuinehealer.com/nutrients/ovexp.pdf
https://www.genuinehealer.com/nutrients/SymplexF.pdf
https://www.genuinehealer.com/nutrients/emanganese.pdf


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey pretty sorry AF arrived. Did you decide to get some blood work done? 

I hope you like acupuncture-I was going to cancel mine, but just couldn't do it. Since I ovulated last month I know I'd kick myself if I cancelled then didn't ov this month. It is expensive tho-I'm only going every 2nd week.

Would love to know how you get on with soy...and definitely think the natural route is the way to go for you.


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, sorry af came pretty :(

I got my 21 day blood results today, the docter rang me himself which is never a good sign when they ring you (usually at my doc's ya have to ring up and get your results over the phone from the office)

Well I am sure you know where I am going with this, I didnt ovulate my levels were 1.9 or something equally as shit, I am so disappointed, how can it make you ovulate last time and not this time :(


----------



## scerena

lily :hugs: I am so sorry hun, clomid is a horrible drug at times :( did they say what they will do next cycle? Will they up your dose? So sorry lily xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily-sorry that clomid did not work for you this cycle...it is frustrating how that works. It doesn't make a bit of sense :growlmad: So what is the plan moving forward?

today i'm on cd 17 and i should be ovulating tomorrow if i go by the last 3 cycles, but i haven't gotten a +opk yet so i'm getting a little worried. My temp did a nice drop today so i'm wondering if maybe i'm ovulating today. I guess tomorrow i will know.


----------



## pink mum

LILY how long hv u bn ttc?lily u might have ovulated late in ur cycle.dun lose hope.
PREETY SO SORRY she got u,best of luck for the coming cycle
scerena how r u,nything new at ur end
TT AND TBP, hi to both of u


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, thanks for the support, pink we have been ttc 14 months but I have only ovulated like twice or something :( 

They want me to wait for af then stay on 100 again, I asked should I not be taking provera again to get a bleed and he said no ( so I am confused, he thinks I will still get a bleed even though I haven't ovulated??) I asked him about the possibilty of ovulating late and he said he didn't think it was going to happen this cycle, I asked him about maybe giving me metformin aswell for my pcos and he said he wouldn't be happy giving me that! I don't know wether I am coming or going and to top it off DH is being an unsensitive prick :( 

Teddybearpug - I hope that dip means your ovulating, sorry I don't know much about temping

Scerena - thanks - hope your doing good in your cycle

Xxx


----------



## pink mum

dun worry lily he didnt think so but he was not sure about late ovulation,so fingers crossed for u,n lots of hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls,

I hope all is well with all of you and everyone is having a nice weekend. 

I have a question about clomid I hope someone can answer... I just had the lightest period I have ever had in my entire life and no cramping. I started spotting wed evening (just brown) so I counted Thursday as cd1. Well Thursday I bled extremely light with mostly black blood and some red here and there. Yesterday, nothing and today nothing. I had a 1 day period.. Not normal for me at all especially since it was a 38 day cycle. I am wondering if clomid thinned my lining out so much that there wouldn't have even been a possibility for implantation?? :shrug: 

Can I still start soy tonight at cd3?


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry pretty but I don't have a clue. My cycles have been messed up ever since clomid. They now last 7 days and are mostly light except for day 5 which is normally heavy with clots (tmi sorry). Nothing like they were before. Hope someone else can help. 

I'm back home now which is lovely. Cd8 today and af left the building :happydance:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-yes it is possible. With all the cycles i was on clomid (4) each one got lighter and lighter. It is possible that your lining was too thin but it is hard to say without the dr telling you with the ultrasound. I normally have at least 5 days of bleeding and with clomid it made it 2-3 days, which to be honest was kind of nice! Did your dr ever say anything about your lining? More than likely that was your period. I hate clomid, it makes everything so confusing!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

cd 18 and i'm so confused. I got a +opk this morning, but my temp was up to where it went last cycle with the first day after ovulation. So i thought when i saw the slight jump that that was it. Then i took the opk and was +. So i have to wait and see. I haven't had any ovulation pains other than crampy like AF was coming, which i never have mid cycle, and maybe 1 ovary twinge a few days ago, but nothing compared to what i have had in the past. Nothing i can do but wait i guess....


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Teddybearpug- have you ovulated?

Pink mum- nothing new with me Hun just waiting to ovulate, you?

Pretty- I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time :hugs: and I hope you managed to talk to your oh? That's is possible as sometimes my periods have been quite light- did you start your soy?

Beanhunter- bet you're happy to be home :) yay glad af has gone start bd'ing girl :)

Teddybearpug- just see your last post- have you been using opks all cycle? I'm not good when it comes to temps as it's my first cycle so I'm unsure Hun? Hav you been bd'ing anyway?
X


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP, dr didn't say anything about my lining, I wasn't monitored this cycle.. But I did have that u/s when I was in the hospital with the cyst rupture. Maybe he can get the results from there! I think that today is your O day. Hopefully your temp will rise 2maro and stay nice and high! :) 

Scerena, I did start soy last night! I am taking cd3-7 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg, 200mg. A friend on bnb just got her bfp from that dosage:) Hope it is a lucky one! Plus I have my first acupuncture appt 2maro!
and OH and I have had many talks and are still going to have many more talks! He is starting to realize that moving forward means not only more tests for me, but SA for him as well. 

BH, O no, your cycles have been messed up ever since clomid? Agh!! That scares me:( I see you are cd8 :happydance: back in the game!!!! :) 

Lily, so sorry about you not Oing:cry: I definitely don't think that clomid is a miracle drug anymore! What's your next step? 

JWAB :hi: how are you?? 

TT, where are you!!! :) 

pink, is your ticker rite?? 8dpo? when are you testing? :)


----------



## Lily7

hi pretty, good luck with the soy, I have to wait and see if af comes then if not then onto provera again and they want me to try 100mg again.

Let me know how the acupuncture goes, thinking of maybe looking into it but I hear it can get quite expensive?


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily, 100mg again? They don't want to up the dosage or try something new? How long are they gonna make you wait before giving you provera? 

Acupuncture is quite expensive to me.. My insurance wont cover any of it, but we decided it was worth a try any ways. She charges 160 for first visit and 65 after that. But I think she felt bad for me after hearing everything that I have gone through, she decided to waive the 160 dollar fee for me. Very generous of her! I can only afford to go 2-3 times this cycle.. But will see if it does anything!


----------



## daopdesign

Hi Pretty, just letting you know that my partner was the exact same. The thought of him having to thingy in a pot then rush it down to the lab was not his idea of pleasure! I'm glad he did though because it came back as low, something like 5 or 10%. That basically meant up tp 90% of his sperm were useless! My FS in August was a little reluctant at first to even give me the clomid but I explained to him that my partner had made me pregnant twice so he must be OK. I think a really low score like 1 or 2% is bad but at least if you get tested you'll know where you guys are at x


----------



## Lily7

Yeah I know! they said because it worked lasttime they want me to try it again (and also I think if they up my dose they have to scan me) so this way they dont so its cheaper! bah That is only my personal opinion though - nobody has actually said that to me lol I have to wait to cd35 but I have some provera here that I might just be inclined to go ahead and take, not sure yet - I am kinda scared to go against what they say!

Wow! that is expensive, it was nice of her to waive the initial fee, please let me know how you get on with it


----------



## scerena

Pretty- glad you have sorted everything Hun :) gl with the soy I might try it next cycle! If I do then I will be nagging you for advice I expect :) my oh has two kids and now has a borderline count so it's definitely good to find out- I'm hoping the next sa is alot better!

Lily- maybe you ovulated later this cycle? Well I hope that's all that's happened, if not l next cycle :)

Daopdesign- how's the pregnancy going? Good I hope!


----------



## Lily7

thanks scerena, I hope so too, what cd are you on?


----------



## scerena

Cd18 Hun waiting to ovulate... And waiting on that bfp lol! I've been waiting 3 years too long come on bfp! :dust: x


----------



## Lily7

oh I hope you ovulate soon :) yes fingers crossed for bfp's on this thread soon :)


----------



## scerena

I know we so need some bfp's! :dust: to all you girls :) x


----------



## beanhunter

Pretty-I don't known if it's the clomid or the operations or just my stupid defective ovaries that have messed up my cycles. On the plus side they haven't been over 30 days recently, perhaps even too short, but compared to the 45-50 days I was having I shouldn't complain. 
Just want to know when we start ivf now, bored of waiting! You guys won't kick me off here though will you???


----------



## scerena

Noooo beanhunter of course we wouldn't! You are one of the original clomid girls :) and just because you are going to have ivf is no different to us girls who are taking clomid/soy etc- you will always be welcome on here! I'm hoping we all get bfp's together x


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello lovelies sorry have been awol...was looking after my sister's 3 kids for the weekend....busy! Lily that's rubbish you haven't ovulated. Sorry if you've already answered this but do you reckon there's any chance you maybe just ovulated later in your cycle?

I'm cd10 tomorrow (monday) and have my 1st ultrasound scan this cycle in the morning. Not sure if they expect to see much this early, but will no doubt let you all know!

Pretty....good luck on the soy! Can't wait to see how it goes. Have u had any side effects? 

Scerena - any sign ovulation might be close? It's such a pain waiting isn't it?! xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Today is cd 19 and i had a nice temp drop this morning and i was still getting +opk's :happydance: So i think today is O day! I started getting intense ovulation pains after midnight last night and all through the night to this morning. So i woke up OH and after seeing my tempature and got a BD in. I'm feeling optimistic about this cycle. Not really hopeful but optimistic that we might have a decent shot. How long is it that the egg hangs in the fallopian tube before going away? 

Scerena-i think we are close in cd's?

Pretty-yeah i think you could probably get your lining results from the last time you were there. You will have to keep us updated on how you use the soy!

To all the other ladies :hi:


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily, I will let you know how it goes! I am nervous! I hate needles! And I understand about not being scanned, it is expensive! But look at everything that I have gone through, I definitely know now that the expense is well worth it now! :) 

Scerena, ok&#8230;. So here comes your internet mommy!! How are you doing on clomid unmonitored? Any pain?? 

BH :hugs: your not going anywhere!!! OH and I are going to FS end of the month and HIGHLY considering egg retrieval! I will still be here also:) 

JWAB, no side effects from soy besides a headache the first night I take it. But other than that nothing and usually have double CM:) Let us know how you u/s goes!!

TBP, I knew today was O day for you!!! :) YAY!! 2ww here you come!

I am taking my 2nd dose of soy tonight! Hopefully when I go to fs (they always do an u/s) I will know for sure if I am going to O or not and what my lining looks like!:)


----------



## scerena

:hi:
Justwantababy- let us know how your scan goes :) I'm not sure when I am going to ovulate lol! Had a few cm signs the past couple of days but who knows prob just my wacko body playing games lol!

Teddybearpug- oh yeh me and you are both cd19 well I'm cd 19 now it's 11am here in the uk :) hopefully I ovulate so we can do the tww together :) think the egg hangs around for 12-36 hours I think? Gl!

Pretty- :hi: Internet mommy :haha: I'm fine thanks no pains just feels like all my other rounds- so prob not working lol! I've been taking the aspirin too I have been feeling more movement so maybe that's the aspirin working? How are you doing?
X


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> Daopdesign- how's the pregnancy going? Good I hope!

Hiya! :thumbup: OK I 'think' - Have 1st scan this Friday but I'm prepared for the worse so I may be back TTC soon! Not having any problems, I just can't seem to get remotely excited and it's because of my loss at 16 weeks. I don't think I'll even find any emotional attachment until/if baby is born :( Will just have to see what happens xx


----------



## pink mum

hi girls h r u all,all the best tbp


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- Hun don't think negative remember this is a completely different and new pregnancy so think positive Hun and let us know how the scan goes :) have you had anything wrong so far to make you think something is wrong? :hugs: please let me know how you get on :)

Pink mum- I'm good thanks, how are you?

Girls this is my prediction from cherie22- 
They show me a GIRL and they relate her to DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

Fx'd this happens x


----------



## SDState

scerena said:


> Daopdesign- Hun don't think negative remember this is a completely different and new pregnancy so think positive Hun and let us know how the scan goes :) have you had anything wrong so far to make you think something is wrong? :hugs: please let me know how you get on :)
> 
> Pink mum- I'm good thanks, how are you?
> 
> Girls this is my prediction from cherie22-
> They show me a GIRL and they relate her to DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> Cheri
> 
> Fx'd this happens x


who is this Cherie22 lady?! i need to meet her! lol, I just popped on to read how everyone is doing at their cycle w/o clomid. Im on CD 3 ( i thinnk!!) and im debating on whether i should call in my perscription or not.....:)


----------



## prettynpink29

SC (scerena :) I am glad to be your internet mommy!! :thumbup: And December huh!! I hope that means you will have your OP in November and conceive rite after!! Maybe the LAP is exactly what your body needs. :hugs: 
I am doing ok. Have my first acupuncture appt today! Excited and nervous about that! I hate needles! 

DD (daopdesign) I know I have said this before, but again, I am so sorry about your loss at 16 weeks :hugs: I can't even imagine what that must of been like:cry: I hope you get wonderful news at your scan! I will be praying for you:hugs: 

Pink, how are you today?


----------



## scerena

She's a psychic and does free readings I just done it for fun lol! Her email is- [email protected]

I'm currently taking clomid even though I shouldn't be lol! 

Pretty- ooooh :) good luck at your acupuncture eeeek the needles are what puts me off too lol! I'm hoping I have my lap and get a December bfp or fall pregnant before my lap lol but I done it mainly for fun- would be great if it turned out true though :) 
X


----------



## prettynpink29

wait! free reading??? So how do I get her to give me a free reading??


----------



## SDState

but it takes a few months to hear back from her right? LOL, maybe i should do this just for fun too! After 14 months of ttc, I'll try anything ;)


----------



## scerena

I done mine in sept think it was and got it now- basically I just emailed her asking for a free reading told her I'm trying to conceive number one And I sent my date of birth can't remember what else if anything else- she couldn't base it on a lot I just done it for fun really lol! If it came true then I will believe in psychics x


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks scerena! I will try it! 

heading to my accup appt!! Let you know how it goes when I get back!


----------



## scerena

Ok make sure to update :) and yeh it's worth a go to see what she predicts :) x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Good luck Pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## pink mum

SCERENA AND PRETTY PINK,MFINE,9 dpo today,dun feel positive coz i have af like cramps.


----------



## daopdesign

No issues scerena, it's just hard to explain unless you've experineced getting nearly half way through and then lost the baby. It's alright thinking your pregnant but until I have the first scan I can't really say for sure what the situation is. I'll keep you updated when I've been :) OK, come 24 weeks or so I might just feel a tiny bit excited!


----------



## scerena

Pink my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## pink mum

thank u so much scerena,so nice of u


----------



## prettynpink29

I am back!! appt went good! I really like the lady, but the needles completely freaked me out.. It didn't hurt, but wasn't enjoyable either.. Will see how things go this cycle :)


----------



## scerena

Glad it went ok Hun I might have to give it a try when I eventually get the courage too :) I hope it helps gl! My fx'd for you this cycle x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Did you have to get them in your ears?? Those are more painful than my toes. =( Its never comfortable, but they don't really hurt for the most part. Did she say how your pulse is? Is your blood flowing good? There's a girl on the TCM thread who just got her BFP after her third month of TCM. That's generally the rule of thumb, so hopefully you'll have a Christmas surprise!!


----------



## prettynpink29

S thanks! I hope that it does some good for my body:) 

TT, yes, I had them all over my body which I did not expect either! I assumed they would only be in my stomach area, never thought she would put them every where else! She said my pulse was high, I told her probably because I am so damn nervous! I was sweaty like crazy and was glad I was laying down or I might of passed out! LOL She didn't say anything about my blood flow, but I will ask that next time! :) And I would love a Christmas surprise!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Wow this thread is moving so fast today!

Dao-i'm really wishing your a happy and healthy 9 months that ends with a wonderful take home baby :hugs: I hope you get some great news at your scan


OK, so its CD 20 and i'm still waiting to ovulate...:coffee: I'm really thinking today is the day...yeah i know i said that yesterday! lol! I'm hoping anyways! This morning i was having ovulation pains again and had a huge glob of ewcm and i made sure we got some BD in today. So there should be lots of spermies for that egg if it ever shows. Tonight is my first night of fitness boot camp! 

Scerena-have you had a +opk yet?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi :wave: lots going on with you girls!

Pretty...good to hear your acupuncture went well. Did you feel any different after? I felt kind of lighter after my first session, but not since.

TBP....sounding like your building towards a good strong ovulation - here's hoping for you! You'll have to tell us all how boot camp went!

Pink mum - GOOD LUCK! When do you test?

Beanhunter - is IVF the next step for you? Are you trying soy or anything in the meantime, or going natural?

Daopdesign - I'm sure there'll be nothing to worry about. Like Scerena says, it's an entirely new pregnancy, so no reason to expect the same again (tho it is understandable). I hope you can relax a bit further on, and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:

And Scerena - fingers crossed you ov soon! Are you staying off the OPKs still? How are you finding temping?

As for me...had a scan yest, and looks like I've responded to the clomid again :happydance: There was one possible follicle at 21.5 and the rest about 13mm. But after last month they didn't trigger me in case that 21.5 is a cyst, or an old unreleased egg. Back in on Wed for another scan to see if there's any progress. Just so glad to be ovulating at last! (fingers crossed it lasts!)


----------



## scerena

Hey teddy and justwantababy- no opks im quite proud of myself :) temping is going ok a bit confusing though lol! 
Teddy- I hope we both o soon :)
Justwantababy- Yay go you for ovulating :) congrats nice size eggy!
X


----------



## pink mum

JUSTWANNABABY fingers r crossed for u,
il wait till shez late,
PRETTYPINK all the best
TBP hope u ovulate today
SCERENA how r u,


----------



## scerena

pink mum- Hi I am well thanks- hoping I ovulated just waiting to see if my temp continues to rise so fingers crossed :) How are you feeling today?

How is everyone else? x


----------



## beanhunter

JWAB. yep, ivf for us. Not trying anything else at the mo. After my last lap they also did some drilling and my cycles seem shorter so hoping I'm ovulating on my own. 

I have some cramps today. Might be o pain but seems early????


----------



## scerena

what cd are you beanhunter?
I have been having a few pains today on my right side so Im hoping it was ovulation pain :) x


----------



## beanhunter

11 I think!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls! How is everyone today? :) 

JWAB yes! I felt "lighter" and a little bit light headed after my appt. I sat in the car for a few before I felt ok enough to drive home.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jwb-you have a great size follicle!! yay! so when you go back and it has grown, are they going to trigger you then?

Scerena-wow, so proud of you!! i cannot live without my opks!! your temps are slowly rising, lets hope you get those crosshairs soon!

Well i'm still confused about ovulation. My dog peed on our comforter right before we went to bed so i had to change it out. The one i put on there is a little warmer and i hate to use it becaue i sweat with it. But i sweat with the other sometimes too...OH didn't notice a difference though. Anyways i am keeping the high temp for now but i will see what it says tomorrow. When i took my temp within 20 min it wass lower at 97.40 something. 

Boot camp is so great! It is an intense workout that last an hour but man you work hard!! if you ever get the chance to do one you should. Mine last 4 weeks and you can go mon-fri at diff times as many times as you want. Its for all fitness levels and they dont yell at you or anything.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all!
Teddy- thanks Hun I'm proud of myself too I've done so well :haha: it was good to not drive myself crazy but I still did a little this cycle!
Boot camp sounds great :) glad you enjoyed it! We don't have one here in the uk...

Well ff said I ovulated cd18! I'm glad I know that I do ovulate and me and the fertility consultant was right that I do ovulate with clomid but just later- I knew them nurses were wrong! Anyhow I'm slighty annoyed as me and oh didn't bd enough- usually we dtd everyday to every other day but we have had so much going on this cycle- I knew I was fertile because of my cm but we couldn't dtd them few nights as oh wasn't here and on one of the nights I had my nieces- but oh well :cry:

The only thing I'm confused about is it was yesterday I was getting real bad pains on my right hand side? I was only really getting little niggles the few days before x


----------



## pink mum

hi,m fine,11dpo today,all the best to all of u


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aw Scerena look how pretty your chart is. :') I'm so very proud of you. Don't u like temping?? 

So guess what girls??! I think I have a phase shift on my chart! Idk for sure. Guess if I get af Monday ish then I'll know for sure. I'm so excited.


----------



## scerena

:hi: turbo :)
Thanks the chart is quite pretty isnt it! Yes I am beginning to like temping now that I am seeing results :)

what does the phase shift mean? (sorry still new to it all lol) x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I knew you would. Its quite comforting once it shows progress. 

A phase shift is where your temps switch from low to high signifying ovulation. Your temps are higher as you have progesterone in your system and you only have progesterone after you ovulate. If you look on my chart my temps normalize about Sept 23. I have a drop on the 10th (normally means day of ovulation) and then my temps rise after that at least .4 and stay above the coverline (which for me should be 97.4). FF is still confused cuz its just a computer, but an average person can see the shift. =) Fx!! I'm hopeful because we bd just in time for my eggy if that's ovulation.


----------



## scerena

Yay :) I hope that you have caught that eggy!
I didnt bd enough this cycle as too many things kept popping up so Im disappointed but i suppose at least I ovulated x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aw. Well it only takes that ONE time. Fx for you babe! I'm curious to see if you ovulate without clomid as well. Are you doing a natural cycle if you're not pregnant?

Edit: I just saw your bd on chart. You did bd in the AM and it only takes 5 mins to an hour for spermies to meet the egg so I don't think you are out at all. They had a whole 12-36 hours that day. ;)

1 More: I also just learned that low estrogen causes higher temps pre O. You may have low estrogen and need to supplement to increase it. ;)


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls! 

How is everyone today? 

I am feel wonderful:) I LOVE soy!! I feel so much better on it then clomid! No more headaches, hot flashes or acne. Plus I have CM starting already! And I am only cd7:) Tonight I take my last soy dosage!


TT I hope that you did O!! About time for your body to give you a nice strong O :haha: I hope you caught that eggy!

S, your chart looks lovely hun!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Pretty, I'm thinking of taking soy next cycle. What dosage did you start with?


----------



## prettynpink29

The first cycle that I took it I took cd3-7
40mg
80mg
120mg
160mg
200mg
I concieved but ended in a chemical pg

this time I tried someone elses dosage cd3-7 still 
160mg
160mg 
200mg
200mg 
200mg


----------



## scerena

Turbo- really? hmm I will ask the doc thanks for noticing :) and yep only takes the once I suppose- So when the temp rises that means you ovulate that day? Im not getting my hopes up though- I didnt think I was going to ovulate to be hinest- I might do a natural cycle next cycle or the cycle after- after that long cycle it put me off lol!

Pretty- Im glad you like soy :) I might try it soon if no joy with clomid! Im so glad I ovulated :) x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Pretty. I've heard of both of those dosages. I was scared to start with the 160/200 so maybe I'll try the smaller one.

Scerena, yup. On a normal chart the "phase shift" is just that. Its when your temp goes from low to high in one day (although I've seen it happen across two days where there's at least a .2 change each time) followed by all higher temps. You are looking for a .4 change and then for it to stay above your coverline which is .1 above your highest pre-o temp. Lol! Its confusing, I know. Good thing we have ff. Old school manual charting stinks!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-your chart looks so good!! 

Pink mum-how long is your LP? Your so close! are you going to test? any symptoms? lol...so many questions..

AFM-i can't wait to see what my temp does in the morning. Fx'd crossed...


----------



## Justwantababy

Wow aren't we all doing well?! There's ovulations all over the place! :rofl

Great chart Scerena, and you're def in with a chance with that am BD on ov day.

TBP and TT...charts looking good too girls, let us know what this morning's temps did.
Pretty - so glad you like acu. When do u go again? And glad to hear soy is suiting you.

Pink mum...when do u test?!

And me....I went back for a scan yest & the follicle on my right had shrunk to 16.6mm, so collapsing in on itself. But the 13mm on my left had grown to 20x20mm, so they wanted to trigger me. But after last month I was wary of having it too early, so they took blood and sent me away with the trigger...all good so triggered last night yay!


----------



## pink mum

HI GIRLS H R U ALL?JUST WANT TO ASK U A QUESTION,THAT I HAD A DIP YESTERDAY AT 11DPO AND TODAY,what does that mean?af is going to come or wat?my lp is 16 dpo


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls I hope that one time around o was enough for me :)

Justwantababy- yay glad you had a good size follicle and got to trigger :) gl hun!

Teddybearpug- I hope your chart does something good :) keep us updated!

Turbo- thanks for the explanation again :) I kind of get it now- I never knew temping would be so confusing lol!

Pink- sorry no advice from me- I hope it's a good sign though
X


----------



## Justwantababy

pink mum said:


> HI GIRLS H R U ALL?JUST WANT TO ASK U A QUESTION,THAT I HAD A DIP YESTERDAY AT 11DPO AND TODAY,what does that mean?af is going to come or wat?my lp is 16 dpo

Hi pink just had a look and I would say from that AF is on her way....sorry! BUT.....I'm definitely no expert, and as the B&B mantra goes, you're not out till the witch shows! xx


----------



## pink mum

thanx just wanna baby


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. Had a temp dip today so fingers crossed...


----------



## pink mum

all the best bean hunter


----------



## scerena

Yay beanhunter :) we are all ovulating finally fx'd! Lets get some babies on this thread! x


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!! 

looks like everyone is Oing :happydance: I am cd8 today All done with soy and expecting to O later.. Probably cd20-23 is my guesstimate:) I still have awhile to go! :coffee:


----------



## scerena

You never know Hun you might ovulate sooner :) gl hope soy works a miracle for you :) x


----------



## pink mum

all the best for this cycle pretty pink


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I got my crosshairs on cd20. So now I'm 4dpo! Yay!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls how are you all?

Pink...I had a quick stalk of your chart and see your temp went up again :happydance: ...I hope it stays that way!

I should have ovulated this morning (35 hours after my trigger shot), but weirdly I had no ov pains. Last month I VERY much felt it, but we'll see. Also oh was out with the boys last night so we couldn't BD last night, and even this morning his little swimmers were probably still drunk! But the night out had been planned for ages, and I guess even whilst ttc it's important that life goes on.

Last night I saw my friend who's nearly 18wks preg. We had a really good heart to heart....I've been a shitty friend, when she's needed me most, just cos I found it hard being around her. I'm so, so sorry I'll never get these last couple of months back, but now I know I will be there for her with all my heart from now on. It's quite scary what ttc turned me into for a while.

But it all changes from now on girls! (I say this now....could all change next week knowing me!)


----------



## Justwantababy

TeddyBearPug said:


> I got my crosshairs on cd20. So now I'm 4dpo! Yay!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Yippeeee! :happydance: Good for you...I should be 1dpo tomorrow so we can be tww buddies :) Are you getting a 7dpo blood test? xx


----------



## pink mum

TBP and JWB welcome to the TWW
JWB thanx buddy for stalking,i hope it stays that way,but m also feeling af type cramps,the sharp ones,hope its a good sign
SCERENA hi how r u


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- hey! Yay I'm only 1dpo more than you (5dpo) Congrats on ovulating :)

Justwantababy- hey Hun ttc has turnt me into a bitch lol! I hope you o very soon hun!

Us girls can be in the tww together? :)

Pinkmum- I'm good Hun :) you? Tww is dragging! 
X


----------



## pink mum

m fine,just4 days to go


----------



## scerena

4 days until testing??? Yay I'm excited for you good luck :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

well I just got back from my appt with OB. It was good but sad :cry:

He no longer feels that he can help me because he is extremely worried about me getting a severe case of OHSS. I understand his concern, because I am concerned myself, but he will no longer give me any type of medication to help with ovulation. He thinks that not only do I need to see FS (endo specialist) but also FS that does IVF and be monitored very closely.

I thought for sure he was going to tell me I am crazy and he didn't do that at all. He is so carrying and really a wonderful doctor. He said he personally thinks that ovulation is and isn't a problem. He thinks my body can grow and mature follicles all on its own, but when it comes time to release them, my body is having trouble and then the follicle(s) keep growing and turn into a cysts. Which I completely agree with.. He says I need trigger shot and he doesn't feel comfortable doing that with my history.

He thinks acupuncture and soy are a wonderful/safe idea for now.. But stay away from those vitamins/supplements from chiropractor.

I will catch up on all the posts this afternoon :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

4 days left for af n testing both.wish me luck


----------



## scerena

Good luck pink :) keep us updated!

Prettynpink- hey hun :hugs: we are all here for you babe, maybe the natural way is forward... And IVF is still an option then? :hugs:
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena, thanks :hugs: it is hard to here a Dr that is so close to me, tell me he can't help me anymore:( Rather sad :cry: 

yes, IVF is always an option, along with ER... Just financially is an issue, plus the fact that I need to be monitored more that normal, makes the costs go up even more.


----------



## pink mum

thanx scerena
dun worry PRETTYPINK,it will b fine soon


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh pretty, hugs to you :hugs:
But ultimately it's a great thing that your doctor is being cautious....it's just not worth the risk with your health. I have faith in acupuncture, and I think it's a great option for you just now.

It will all work out honey, I'm sure xx


----------



## beanhunter

Thinking of you pretty. 
My temp hasn't gone up yet so can't join you in the 2ww. It's lonely here!


----------



## Justwantababy

Oops!


----------



## scerena

Aw pretty :hugs: I hope it all works out we are all here for you- you're allowed to be sad and upset Hun xx

Beanhunter don't be lonely you can help me symptom spot and help make me think I am pregnant until af shows up :haha: what cd are you on again?
X


----------



## beanhunter

14 I think scerena.


----------



## pink mum

beanhunter dun worry u r still early,i normally ovulate between17-19,but this time i ovulated
on cd15,it keep changing,ull b soon ovulating


----------



## scerena

Not long and you will be joining me beanhunter :) xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-it is good that your dr is being so cautious especially with your history. I think a FS will be a good thing and give you more answers. Has he scheduled your appt yet?

JWB-no progesterone test for me. I'm just waiting it out. Since i am temping, i can see my ovulations. I had my FS test me on my first cycle of temping and it was correct, so i'm just going with it.


----------



## pink mum

Hi girld h r u all doing


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls! :hugs: All of you are such a great support and comfort! We haven't really told anyone we are TTC. But a close friend of mine that I work with told me recently that they have been trying for 5 months for #2. After talking to OH, I think I am gonna open up to her about our struggle. It is nice to have someone so close TTC and having struggles also. 

Question girls..

Since this is an all natural cycle, Dr. decided he would do progesterone test to check for ovulation 5 days past 1st +opk.... From what I have read, you are suppose to get that blood test done 7dpo? What should I do?

TBP, here in CA I can just make an appt to see FS all on my own. Most of them wont see you till you have been TTC for 1 year, but OB says I will not have a problem getting in with my history of cysts and endo. But we are going to wait until I see FS (endo specialist) at the end of the month. He doesn't do IVF, but does IUI and we are curious to see how far he would go with helping us and what his opinion is on the whole situation. Since he has been my Dr since 2009, I feel fairly comfortable with getting his opinion also.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretyy-It is a good idea to open up to your friend who is ttc. She may need your support as much as you need hers. Its always good to have people to talk to.
I would follow your dr's advice and do exactly as he says. I'm sure they have progesterone levels for all days after ovulation to know where you should be. So if you do it your way (7dpo) and he thinks you did it his way (5days after +) the numbers will be off. Does that make sense?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey pretty, I think TBP is right - it's important that you and you Dr are on the same page when looking at the results. Or you could always question (in an 'I'm interested' rather than a 'Do u know what you're talking about?' way....in my experience Drs can have sensitive egos!) why he's ordering a 5dpo test rather than a 7dpo...he might have a specific reason, or he might be equally happy for you to move it to 7dpo. Or even do both.

After my trigger shot was given too early last month I was so cross at myself for not speaking up and voicing my concerns. If you say nothing, then your 5dpo progesterone looks low when u get the results, you'll only drive yourself nuts thinking what if you'd got a 7dpo test.

At the end of the day you're the customer here, you're entitled to ask!


----------



## prettynpink29

Dr also said he would like to see my level around 25... I am hoping my body can make it there with help of the soy:) 

TBP, thanks! Yea that does make since... I read around on the internet and I found most of the tests are ordered ranging from 5-8dpo, so I will just go with Drs advice. 

JWAB, thanks! Yes, I did ask my Dr why 5dpo and not 7dpo, he said because that is the way he always orders progesterone tests to confirm O, he said every Dr is different (which I know LOL). But he told me I could chose to do 7dpo if I thought it would make a difference, but he didn't think it would matter either way. Just going to go with his advice and do 5dpo.


----------



## Justwantababy

Good plan - sounds like you've got a great doctor. Good luck chickee xx


----------



## beanhunter

Morning all. Think I got a temp rise so hoping FF will give me those nice red lines tomorrow!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh nice beanhunter! I'm hoping I get my lines in tomorrow as I know I ov'd on Friday (after my trigger). But a bit concerned my temp hasn't exactly rocketed...hopefully it's just a slower riser.


----------



## pink mum

Hi ladies,h r u all today


----------



## pink mum

i feelmout,noticed spotting,temp still above the coverline,BUT AF IS DUE ON TUE


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH and JWB-your so close to your crosshairs!! so exciting! i'm sure you will get your crosshairs tomorrow!

Pink mum-your temps still look really good! i hope AF stays away from you. Fx'd!

Nothing new with me. Just trying to pass this 2ww calmly!


----------



## pink mum

thanx TBP i hope she stays away,


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Teddy- what dpo are you?
Pretty- I hope you are ok? It's good to follow your doc sometimes Hun :hugs:
Beanhunter- good luck I'm far from a chart expert but I am learning and that dip looks good :)
Justwantababy- gl Hun :) hope you get your o confirmed tomorrow :)
Pink- your not out till full af so my fx'd for you :)

I'm 7dpo had cramps the other night they've gone now but feel weird- please af stay away I don't want my op :( how do you think my chart is looking girls?? Xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- I'm 6dpo. I tried looking at your chart but he server is down :shrug: I will try again later.


----------



## scerena

Hey teddy oh yeh you're 1dpo behind me I forgot sorry lol! So any symptoms or anything out of the norm? Your chart is looking great! Maybe an implantation dip??? X


----------



## beanhunter

Also not an expert but think it looks good so far. Maybe an implantation dip yesterday??


----------



## scerena

How are you beanhunter? Good I hope? I'm hoping that was your ovulation dip as it's looking good :hugs: what do you think of my chart? I'm loving all this temping!x


----------



## beanhunter

I'm ok. Confused by my chart as it looks like I ovulated on Friday but had a lot of pains yesterday. Only bd on thurs though so hope it wasn't too early. What do you think?


----------



## scerena

This is my first month temping but I'm learning alot on another thread and I think that looks like a ovulation dip as your temp has been constantly increasing hopefully ff confirms this for you tomorrow? I was confused with my chart at the beginning bu now I'm slowly understanding :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls! 

tomorrow is my 2nd acupuncture appt! I am excited:) I feel totally relaxed this cycle, haven't even peed on anything and am cd11! 

I know my opinion wasn't asked LOL But try not to focus on temps too much after O. My personal opinion is FF and temping is just good to confirm O. I have had 2 beautiful looking charts with dips and high temps, and no bfp. Just a little advice :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty- i don't read too much into FF. I only use it for ovulation and to keep myself from spending so much money on pregnancy tests! I haven't tested but maybe once since i've been temping so its been alot cheaper! thanks for the warning!

I can't wait to hear about your appt!! are you feeling anything diff from your last appt?


----------



## beanhunter

Woohoo crosshairs!


----------



## Justwantababy

Booooo.....no crisshairs for me :(

I just don't understand....I had a good size follicle and a trigger shot....how can my progesterone still be low? I'm v upset today girls....just f'ing sick of it all. Sorry :(


----------



## Justwantababy

....ps TBP congrats on your crosshairs! Just cos I'm fed up with mine doesn't mean I'm not happy for you :) At least one of us is working!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
Pretty- gl at your appointment it's good not peeing on anything right? I like to ask people about my chart as I'm not peeing on anything this month- well opks- so I still like to have thy hope :haha: I know what you mean though but it's good for me to rely on my chart also so I can learn more as I'm still new to it all :hugs:

Beanhunter & teddy- welcome to the tww officially! Yay you have ovulated :) 

Justwantababy- Hun try not to be too upset :hugs: I know the feeling all too well when everyone has ovulated and you're still waiting- you might ovulate a little later in your cycle is that possible with the trigger?

AFM I'm 8dpo and just waiting waiting waiting 
X


----------



## pink mum

:cry:m out:(


----------



## scerena

Aw pink mum :hugs: xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls!:kiss:


So I woke up with a fair amount of CM, so I decided to poas. I took the IC first and it looked positive, so then I took cbfm and it is totally negative. It is way to early for me to be Oing. I am just confused why every brand of ICs I buy, all are to sensitive for me:( I don't know what to buy anymore?? 

btw, I hope my comment yesterday about FF and temping didn't come across as bitchy! I am so sorry if it did :hugs: I was simply trying to save some on else the heartache that I went through last cycle with my perfectly high temps post O and no bfp! 

so sorry about AF pink :hugs: 

BH, nice crosshairs!!! :happydance: 

JWAB sorry that FF didn't give you crosshairs, I am going to take a look at your chart. :hugs: 

Scerena, I am glad that you are liking temping! It is a great way to get to know your body :)

Wheres my TT?:) I am going for 2nd acup appt today! I want to chat with you about it :)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls.

Pretty, I'm here! Excited for your next appt? I'm so happy you finally jumped on the TCM wagon. I had mine on Saturday and it has helped me relax so much. My acu'ist is such a sweetheart.

Its been a heck of a few weeks, so I haven't been able to post as much as I'd like to. Hopefully after my project at work is close to completion and I can get back to BnB. Haha!


----------



## prettynpink29

TT there you are:) 

My appt is in 2 hours! I am excited and I am just feeling "different". I know it could be from no clomid or the soy, but I also think acup has something to do with it too:) I just hope I don't get so dizzy and scared this time LOL 

what does TCM stand for?

what line of work are you in?


----------



## scerena

:hi: pretty no your comment about ff was nowhere near bitchy Hun :) have a good appointment let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Pretty u big daftie....didn't sound bitchy at all :) 

:wave: everyone else! Such a busy day today. 

Aaw pink so sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Double post oops!


----------



## prettynpink29

I am back from my acupuncture appt!:) 

Well I must say that the world is so small. Today during conversation, my acup and I realize that her granddaughter is in my preschool class. LOL. It is her daughters, daughter and she is married so has a different last name, but I knew she looked so familiar, now it makes since! LOL 

She is such a sweet lady, and once she realized who I was, she decided she was gonna charge me half the price! :) So I can now afford to go every week, since insurance is being a pain in the ass and refusing to pay. 

Anyways, my appt this time was way different then last time.. I think maybe she went easy on me last time because I was so nervous.. This time she pushed on my stomach in different spots and "felt" like she moved stuff around LOL. Then I had so many more needles. They were in my toes, feet, legs, hands, arms, forehead, neck and stomach. She put a heat lamp on my feet and left me laying there for about 45 mins!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB-i don't think you have ovulated yet. Maybe today or later? I ovulated later on clomid, like cd 18/19. What days did you take clomid on? Dont give up just yet, its coming.

Pink mum-sorry the horrible bitch got you. How are you handling it? Hope your ok.

Pretty-dont worry...your comment was no where near bitchy! No one wants to get worked up and see AF. I appreciated your warning. Your IC opk isn't any where near being positive yet. I get lines on mine all the way up to the real positive, which will be just as dark as the control line or darker. Don't worrry, it will get that dark! i actually love the IC's now over the smileys!

BH-yay for ovulation!


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks TBP...but the thing I don't understand is how that can happen with the trigger. My Dr is anti-bbt, so there's no point ringing him. Just got to sit it out until my 7dpo bloods come back, then see what he says.

How are you chick?
Pretty - I LOVE the heatlamp! And that's so great you're getting it half price! You must be a good teacher ;-) xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jwb-i forgot you had the trigger!! when was it? hmm, something doesn't seem right...


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls! 

TBP, when are you going to test?:) 

JWAB, keeping bding!! I don't think you have Od yet. :shrug:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hi: girls.

Sorry its been so busy. Still busy, its 6:15 here and still at work. Gaaw :grr:.

Pretty, so glad your appt went well and she's giving you a discount. You'll get used to it. I know I feel light and fluffy when I leave acu. Usually helps me take a nap right away also. I love how she gets rid of all my pain. One thing I notice too is that it helps curb my cravings and helps me diet better. Idk if its placebo effect or what, but either way, I'm not complaining. Well sweeties, I gotta hack at work so I can get outta here. I just wanted to bop in. Good luck all my tww'ers and pending ovulators. So sorry af got u Pink. :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty- i'm really trying not to test unless AF is late. But i'm feeling antsy this cycle so i might cave in this weekend because thats when i'm the weakest! lol! So saturday will bd 12dpo so i might do it then....depending on what my temps look like or if i'm spotting. I have been spotting regulary 10dpo-af so if i start spotting i know i'm out.


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls :) I hope everyone is ok?
Justwantababy- I'm surprised you haven't ovulate yet? Maybe it's just being a bit slow and you might still o? Phone your doc office that's what I would do try get a scan or something to see what is going on?

I'm 9dpo and dying to poas so proud of myself using no opks and no hpt's so far :) I might buy some frer today and test soon but not sure wether to waste my money lol I'm definately not using ic's this cycle or any cheap tests!
X


----------



## pink mum

thanx for ur supportladies
TBP, m so sad,i dun kno when ill get that bfp,


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaw pink mum :hugs: You will get it, your day will come. And this journey will make you appreciate it all the more.

Scerena how did you get to 9dpo...time has flown!

I'm away with work tonight so no BD for me, and we didn't last night cos I was getting ready for my trip and had to get up at 5am! Stupid work means I can't even get in for my blood tests till Friday, which means no results till next week aaargh the waiting!! 

I had a play with my temps on FF, and if my temp goes up over the next couple of days I'll get my crosshairs back for cd14. That's a big IF tho! Something is going on down there tho...I feel quite crampy and my tum feels really solid....hope I'm not going to get AF this early!


----------



## scerena

Ha yep time has flown lol! Just brought some hpt's to use soon :) 
I hope your temp goes up Hun and you get them crosshairs :) x


----------



## messymommy

Just updating on my natural cycle. I actually Oed earlier than on clomid! Fertility Friend says I oed this cycle on CD15 where as with clomid last cycle I oed on CD17. I'm now in my 2ww. I used egg whites for my cm this cycle for the first time and I also am taking geritol tonic. We shall see what comes of it.


----------



## Justwantababy

Oooh messymommy how did you find egg whites? I saw a post a while ago about that but think I'm just too squeamish. What did your oh make of it? Mine already thinks I've lost the plot!


----------



## pink mum

JWB i hope ur tempgoes up,fingers crossef forthat,
i hv never heard of egg white used for cm


----------



## messymommy

There is a whole thread going around on here right now that has a video to show how to use egg whites at the beginning of the thread. I used an oral syringe to get some inside.


----------



## scerena

messymommy- lets hope the egg whites give you your bfp :) fx'd!
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jwb-:hugs:

i'm 8dpo and had some brown cm when i went to the bathroom earlier. I'm pretty bummed because i feel like af is coming early. I normally start spotting on cd 10 but the spotting has started earlier. Trying not to get too disheartened but its hard.


----------



## Justwantababy

Don't give up honey....could be nothing, and you're not out till AF shows. I really hope the spotting eases off and is replaced by a big fat bfp!

My temp finally made a good jump today :) Still got to get another high one 2morrow to win my crosshairs back. I actually woke up thru the night EXCITED about taking my temp...had to force myself back to sleep! What a loser!

TBP - I remember you asking a while ago if your temp was affected by how warm you were while you slept (with a heavier comforter/duvet)....did u ever find out? I don't want to get too excited about this rise cos I was in a hotel bed, which felt much warmer than ours at home.


----------



## pink mum

tbp my fxd for u,dun worry,always think positive,it might b ib


----------



## scerena

I agree you never know it could be implantation my fingers are crossed that it eases off x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jwb- idk, i never changed my comforter back to the one i was using. I have stayed with the warmer one. I know my temps are higher than they normally were but i just don't know. i have reached these temps occasionally before just not consistently. I'm going back to my lighter comforter after this cycle is over. 

Still lightly spotting today and having alot backache and ovary pain on left side.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls,

TBP sorry about the spotting :hugs: hope it goes away for you! 

JWAB, when I went to visit my grandma (whose house is always really warm) my temps were higher, when I came home they were back to "normal" pre O temps.. I hope that is not the case for you though! :) 

Scerena, good job on not testing :happydance: Are you going to wait until you are late? 

Pink, never give up hope! :hugs: 

MM, I have heard about the egg white thing! I am so interested to see if it works! When are you testing?? I will probably O early next week, I hope you test before then because I would love to know if egg whites work for you:)

TT, sorry about all your work! Come back to us soon:hugs: 

So today I am cd14 and I have noticed since this last acu appt that my belly feels "warm" on the inside. Does anyone know what this could be from??


----------



## scerena

Hey pretty- Im not sure as I havent had acu- hope someone can help you?
Well I caved in and tested today- cd10- its a bfn I think- there is a vvvvvv faint line but its a squinter so im taking that as a bfn at the moment- especially after last cycle when I had pink faint but very clear lines!

Hope everyone is well? x


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena :hugs: You must post a pic, even if it is negative! That is the rule:) :haha:


----------



## messymommy

Pretty, I'm going to wait a couple more days before testing again I think. I know I'm too early to test now but with all the weird symptoms I've had the last few days I tried a wondfo ic test this afternoon, not even fmu and it was a BFN. I could see where the line should go though but don't want to read anything really into it.

So here's the symptoms: 6DPO- bloated, BM issues (must have went 10 times but not diarrhea- just yucky, terrible lower belly pressure/steady cramping, couldn't sleep last night, BDed and kept having the through toward DH to not be so ruff or go so fast because if something's in there implanting you might knock it loose, LOL. Woke up this morning 7DPO according to FF, see chart in signature, and I got up this morning feeling super tire probably because i tossed and turned all night & back hurt all night. I drank a cup of 1/2 caff coffee and ate a protein bar and then had a terrible stomachache that lead to a crazy bad BM, again, not diarrhea or anything, just a lot! Then I got heartburn bad and thought for sure I was going to vomit. I also got dizzy and thought I was going to pass out twice and had a couple hot flashes this morning also. I seem to be fine since lunch. 

Any thoughts here?


----------



## scerena

Ok here are my tests- the ic is 9dpo evening pee and the frer is this morning 10dpo FMU- nothing on them but I uploaded them as you wanted a peak pretty :) not sure what pics are like through this photobucket x

https://m1081.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/wishing2bamummy/image-11.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1

https://m1081.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/wishing2bamummy/image-10.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1

https://m1081.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/wishing2bamummy/image-9.jpg.html?o=2&newest=1


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i can't see the pics very good because they are so small. Hope you get that bfp girl!


----------



## scerena

I will post them tomoz on the laptop... Sorry, there's nothing much to see anyway lol but I'll post tomoz x


----------



## scerena

Hi girls just posting bigger pics of my negative tests lol!
Ic is from tues evening 9dpo
The frer is yesterday morning fmu 10dpo
x
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7









008.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6









011.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6









030.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey hon yeah sorry they do look negative on those pics. But you're by no means out.....it's still very early to test. When are you doing another?

I'm DESPERATE to test, even tho with my crazy temps I'm pretty sure it'll be bfn. But cos of this daft hcg trigger I'll only get a false positive if I do. It would just help pass this tww.

How's everyone else?


----------



## messymommy

Sorry but I didn't see anything either :((( I did one yesterday myself, only 7DPO and didn't even use FMU on a wondfo ic cheapy and of course...BFN. I held it up every which way too and nothing but we're not out yet...still got time for it to change. Try to stay positive :)


----------



## scerena

Hey girls yh I knw they're negative pretty asked me to post them anyway :) hope everyone's well?
I'm going to try not test as got a feeling af will be here within the next few days x


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena, thanks for posting! :) and your not out yet, still early! :hugs: Remember the cycle that you had +hpts on the superdrug brand? What dpo was that? And did you ever find out what happened with that cycle? 

:hi: JWAB and MM!!

I am doing good, long day and I am tired. One the plus side, since my last acup appt, I have had never ending CM and twinges on my right side. I hope my body is cooking 1 strong eggy! Or 2:)


----------



## scerena

Pretty- from an early dpo them lines on superdrug tests were and nope never found out lol not getting hopes up this cycle lol
Good signs pretty sounds like you will have a good eggy :) x


----------



## prettynpink29

aww :hugs: I still have hope for you hun!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i'm going to count today as cd 1. I have been wearing a pad and i would call it a light flow. My next FS appt is nov 14 but they did give me info on my fibroid so i could be researching it. It is an anterior transmural fibroid that is 46mm or 4.6 cm and 50cc in volume. Supposedly it does not interefere with fertility but idk. My period has started way too early but what can i do :shrug: I think i'm going to call and get an appt for accupuncture. I gotta try something. I'm just feeling very discouraged.


----------



## carelove07

I am doing natural this month also. I have done 3 rounds of clomid and 1 of fermara. I am going to give my body a break and try natural. I have even started going to the chiropractor at the start of the month for my fertility.


----------



## beanhunter

Big :hugs: TBP. Hope you get some answers at your next appt. It's hard not to get down about it all isn't it? 
AFM I'm 7dpo and my temps have gone crazy high. What do you guys think of my chart?


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh yeah beanhunter chart looks good! I'm 7dpo today today, my chart hasn't been all that convincing but this morning was a nice high temp.

TBP - that's rubbish, I'm so sorry for you :hugs: Definitely try acu....I really enjoyed it. It was so relaxing, and after my first month of it my flow seemed so much 'healthier' (won't go into tmi!) I certainly don't think it can hurt...good luck honey xx


----------



## pink mum

oooo comeon TBP:hugs: i hope it wont interfere in ur TTC journey,


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls! 

:hugs: TBP, I hope you get good news at your appt. 

BH your chart looks good! :thumbup:

:hi: everyone else:) 

So today is cd16 for me and my cbfm went to high and my CM went watery:) I am thinking my body is rite on track for a late O. I am stuck at the moment on when I should make my next acup appt.. I doubt I will get a +opk over the weekend, but you never know:shrug: Monday I won't have time to go because of work and Halloween, so guess I will be going Tuesday. Hope I don't miss it! 

Does anyone else's acupuncturist want you to come 2 days before O?
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hi: girls!

Pretty, yes, that is typical for you acu'ist to have you come in a few days before O. Maybe you should try to go in over the weekend if you have signs of O. Ask your doc. She'll guide you on when to come in. Just explain you have plans Monday and you don't wanna miss it. She should be compassionate.


----------



## scerena

Hi girls quick update- been to the docs about my stomach pain just now She was feeling my belly and asked if I was sure if I wasn't pregnant- I said no- but she said as my belly feels like a pregnant woman's :haha: so I have to go back Monday for bloods and if pregnancy is negative then she wants to run some more tests as my belly shouldn't feel like that if I'm not... I personally think it's unlikely Prehnancy so I'm scared now as think I might have something wrong with me x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aw Scerena. Not sure if I'm happy or sad. :hugs: I really hope you are pregnant, but if you aren't, I wonder what it could be? Staying so positive for you babe. My <3 is with you.


----------



## prettynpink29

TT thanks:) I am going to call her and see what she says!

Scerena, I am so sorry:hugs:
Did she say why she thinks is feels like a pregnant lady? was it hard? Did you tell her you took clomid? Was it an OBGYN or regular dr? I did not know you were having stomach pains!!! O no, your internet mommy is coming out:growlmad::flower:


----------



## scerena

Thanks teddy and pink :hugs:
I had real bad pains yesterday for a hourish- I had an appointment with a duty doc today for other reasons and bring up the stomach pain- she knew I took clomid and have pcos she said where it was hard and bigger on my stomach is where pregnant ladies are- I'm not getting my hopes up at all I just keep thinking what the hell else is wrong with me :cry: but fx'd she is right!x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hopefully there's a bub. Yur temps look great, but we don't have anything to compare it too. When do you get more answers?


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh Scerena that's strange. Do you think u could be preg? Have you tested? 

Hope it's nothing too serious honey - keep us posted xx


----------



## prettynpink29

wow :hugs: And there gonna make you wait all weekend for an ultrasound? I would not be able to wait that long! I would go straight to ER and demand an ultrasound. 

I don't want to say anything negative or make you worry, please don't take this the wrong way :hugs: but isn't it too soon, if you are in fact pregnant from this cycle, to be able to feel it in your uterus?

look back from your last cycle where you had those faint positives, how many weeks has it been since that cycle?


----------



## scerena

I'm not sure the doc said it felt like that- I'm not sure when or where you should feel anything... Also I doubt I am lol! Have to wait until Monday for a blood test- I don't think I am to be honest and I might test in a couple of days but to be honest I think af will arrive I think there is more to it to be honest more like another problem... Also if them faint lines were real last cycle I'm sure my lines would be very dark now so I know it definately isn't from then- personally I think something else is wrong with me xx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

So sorry Scerena, I hope it is nothing and you get good news. Keep us updated hun! I will be praying for you:)


----------



## beanhunter

How confusing for you scerena. Everything also crossed this end. 
AFM temps took a massive dive this am so guess I'm out an heading for another really short cycle. Grump.


----------



## scerena

Done tests I thinks its safe to say im not pregnant as im 13dpo... I feel stupid now for having that slight belief that the doc was right :blush:

Sorry beanhunter that af is coming :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









010.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









012.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5









007.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Justwantababy

Don't feel stupid Scerena, I would have done the exact same, if the doctor planted that seed, when it's something you want so much. Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Beanhunter....don't lose heart, that temp could be a blip, or even an implantation dip. You're not out yet honey xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :hugs: you girls always make me feel better xx


----------



## daopdesign

What a dumb doc to say that to you. You don't even start to show until around 15 weeks or even later with your first. My belly never went hardish until 20+ weeks! I hope there's nothing more serious, maybe you were just a bit bloated, I get that all the time xx


----------



## beanhunter

Do you think JWB? I've never had a dip that big before....


----------



## scerena

I knw very dumb doc- she dnt mean like I had a pregnant belly but where she was feeling is where pregnant women feel like that- but anyhow I knew I wasn't so I don't mind! I feel like getting drunk tonight now I've had enough of ttc!

How's pregnancy going?x


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: Scerena!!!

BH so sorry about your dip! But your not out till you see AF:) Look at the pregnancy charts in FF, I have seen some women with huge implantation dips :hugs: 


well I think I am gonna O sooner than cd20-23 this cycle:) cd17 today and my estrogen has started to decrease! I phoned acupuncturist and she is gonna meet me 2maro morning! So excited for this relaxed soy and acup cycle:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









pic2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Justwantababy

beanhunter said:


> Do you think JWB? I've never had a dip that big before....

Definitely. It's no guarantee that you are preggo (tho I truly hope you are) but it by no means puts you out. Hold tight and see how it goes over the next few days. Good luck chick! xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks girls. 
My temps went back up this morning so hopefully I'm still in with a shot. No symptoms other than slightly sore bb but that's not unusual for me anyway.


----------



## daopdesign

Oh how I'd love a bacardi and coke 2night! TBH the first weekend without a drink was a bit of a bummer because OH was sat there with a few beers but you get used to it real quick. I shared a couple of bottles of wine (on 2 different occasions) whilst we were on holiday with my last pregnancy and I drank a couple of alchopops with my son but this time around I'm going t-total. I know the wine didn't cause my m/c lol but I just can't do anything to put baba at risk. 

Everything's fine so far, no spotting or problems yet. 4 weeks to 12 weeks so keeping my fingers crossed. I'll be exactly 16 weeks on my 30th birthday in Dec :S. 

PP - Good luck for ov soon! xxx


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- glad everything is going ok :) I will be the same t-total when my time eventually comes! 

Pretty- yay hope you ovulate soonies :)

Beanhunter- gl hope it was a implantation drop :)

JWB- how are you Hun?
X


----------



## Justwantababy

I'm ok, just going crazy with this tww! Trying not to test too much, as the trigger shot is still in my system. But away Tues and wed night with work so the week should pass quickly. Going to test Fri morning eek! I already dread a bfn....such a horrible feeling after getting your hopes up. Get my progesterone cd21 results tomorrow, hoping they're nice and high, or my doctor wants to try something other than clomid.

How's your tum feeling hun? xx


----------



## scerena

Tww is a nightmare isn't it! I hope you get a nice high result too :)
I'm 14dpo today no af yet... Got to get my bloods done if I can make it before work I'm dreading something being wrong with me! X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wow Scerena! i can't believe you are 14dpo and haven't tested!! what are you waiting for?! test!!!!!


----------



## Justwantababy

It's so strange. I really hope it's nothing too serious...it'll be good when you get to the bottom of it. Defo try and make your docs before work, your health is far more important chick
xxx


----------



## scerena

It is very strange lol!
I will definately try getting there before work otherwise I will pick up the blood forms after work and go to a walk in place to get them done
x


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls!

I got very +opks, cbfm and cbd today :happydance:I think 2maro will be O day! It would be so exciting to say we concieved are little bun on Halloween :haha:LOL Just happy I am Oing earlier:thumbup:

and I went to acupuncture appt this morning! I LOVE acup! I would highly recommend it to everyone!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









pic1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









pic3.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-what did your acu dr do or say?


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP, she said my pulse was better today and my stomach wasn't as hard:) The last 2 times she felt on my stomach and said it was too hard (uterus area and around belly button. 

Lets see.. Today I had needles everywhere again and had 4 in my stomach area.. I still close my eyes when she does it because I am afraid to look LOL. But they were also in my ears, forehead, arms, hands, legs, feet and toes. She also put a heat lamp on my stomach and feet today as well.


----------



## scerena

Yay go you ovulating earlier! I hope you conceive your bean on Halloween! Gl Hun xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Scerena! I am so relaxed and happy to be going into the 2ww in a few days:)

Good Luck to you too on your blood work 2maro! :hugs: When will you get the results?


----------



## scerena

Hopefully a day or two after I know pregnancy will be negative but I am now more desperate to know if anything is wrong... Yh the tww gl with that :) I'm 14dpo af needs to hurry so I can get onto my next round :) I might try soy next cycle x


----------



## daopdesign

Wow, PP those CBD lines are excellent :) I hope you don't mind me asking this but what days are you DTD on? See the month I got my bfp I was convinced we'd not done it on the right days, here's why:

Sunday morning - tons of ewcm, I mean blobs of the stuff coming out (never had that before) - DTD that morning
Monday/Tuesday - did nothing!
Wednesday - Got smiley face so DTD that night
Thurs - DTD (but I was on top and didn't think those spermies got up! lol)

So, I thought oh damn, because I got my positive opk on the Wed I really should have done it Mon and Tues but it just goes to show that a few days before and around the time of ov is fine! FX for you, would love one of you guys to join me as bump bud xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Thinking of you scerena. Keep us posted. 
Good lines pretty!
I'm still a bit hopeful. Temps staying up and very stangely painful bb but just the upper bit which is weird. Now 10dpo and off on holiday for a few days so won't test until next sat at least. Just pleased I didn't have another 22 day cycle!


----------



## Justwantababy

just a quickie girls.....got my 7dpo bloods back and my progesterone was 33!! Yay for ovulation :happydance: xx


----------



## beanhunter

Woohoo JWB. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## pink mum

JWB I'll pray for you
AFM ihave decided to take a break from everything this cycle,like i wont use opk,no temp.no medicines,nothing,wil try to loose some wt.
h r u all


----------



## Lily7

Hi everyone, just had a quick catch up on everybody there, hope everyone is well!

AFM this is my last day of provera, just waiting for the witch to show up!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay JWB! Congrats! Fx for you sweetie.


----------



## scerena

Hi all!
Went to docs this morning and the nurse was sick so I got the paper work and went to the hospital after work a minute a go and got my bloods drawn...
On the paper work it said they were testing for-
Serum total hcg level
Renal profile
Liver function test
Plasma C reactive protein
Full blood count
Medical info- abdominal pain- pelvic swelling

So have to wait a few days for the test results now it's going to drag lol!

JWB- go you ovulating :) yay!

Pink mum- good attitude to have sometimes gl :)

Lily- hope af shows for you soon :)
X


----------



## prettynpink29

DD thanks!:) I was quite excited about getting +opks. I don't mind you asking at all! We bd Sat morning, then Sun got the +opks mid morning, so bd Sun evening. we are going to bd tonight also and maybe 2maro if we feel like it
if I get a temp rise 2maro then we will probably be done LOL I honestly think that it doesn't matter if you bd before anymore.. I think that the day of +opk and the day after are the most important:thumbup: How are you feeling?

BH thanks! :) I hope that you have fun on holiday! I also hope your temps stay nice and high and you have a BFP when you get back:thumbup:

JWAB :happydance: your progesterone number was so good:thumbup:

Pink, a nice relaxed cycle might be just what you need :hugs:

Lily! How are you?? Haven't heard from you in awhile! Provera:growlmad: AF never came for you?

Scerena, so they are checking your liver, kidneys and hcg. Your Dr is probably just being really thorough! :) I hope you get good news sweetie:hugs:

afm: I peed on an opk this morning and it was negative!:happydance: will take another one this evening just in case, but I am pretty sure I had a 1 day surge!! Which is amazing in itself LOL I have tons of EWCM, nipples so sore, twinges and cramping I am praying for a temp rise 2maro morning!:happydance:


----------



## Lily7

hi pretty, no af never came, so weird that 100mg made me ovulate, then didnt?? I have to try 100mg again this time. 

How are you, congrats on ovulating!! I am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## scerena

Thanks pretty so do I :) hoping for good news rather than something is wrong... Yay go you ovulating! It's such a good feeling when you know you have ovulated isn't it :) x


----------



## gaelle12

my first post on here, hi everyone. av been ttc-ing for 10months now, was on clomid 50mg last cycle and i really thought it would work magic, when i got a bfn i cried and hubby was so sympathetic.....oh, the things i put him through....anyways, this month am doing a natural cycle. am not really hoping for much i just want a break from all the pressure of predicting ovulation and the 2ww. i deserve it. am also planning on upping my clomid dose to 150mg to see what goes (yup, i am my own doctor now) :). glad to know am in this with at least someone.


----------



## Justwantababy

gaelle12 said:


> my first post on here, hi everyone. av been ttc-ing for 10months now, was on clomid 50mg last cycle and i really thought it would work magic, when i got a bfn i cried and hubby was so sympathetic.....oh, the things i put him through....anyways, this month am doing a natural cycle. am not really hoping for much i just want a break from all the pressure of predicting ovulation and the 2ww. i deserve it. am also planning on upping my clomid dose to 150mg to see what goes (yup, i am my own doctor now) :). glad to know am in this with at least someone.

Hey honey, hello and welcome!

Did you ovulate at all with 50mg? If you didn't then upping your dose seems sensible. Can I ask why you plan to skip 100mg and go straight to 150mg?

Good luck, and we're apl here for support! xx


----------



## Lily7

Hi Everyone, I have been thinking and am contemplating taking 150mg this time instead of 100mg

What do yous think? They want me to try 100 again as you can see in my sig, it made me ov the first time I took it but not the second?? 

My head is telling me no stick to 100 like they said but me heart is saying "do it" "do it" 

I am in 2 minds because they are not scanning me anymore coz they 'think' they have found the right dose for me (100mg) and that last cycle was just a blip

Scerena - good luck for your test results

Welcome gaelle!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh a tough one Lily. It is a powerful drug, and I know lots of the girls here have had bad experiences on it. But equally, if you're anything like me if you didn't, then got to the end of the month and didn't ov, you'd kick yourself.

You could always just up it by 25mg? Or take an extra day's worth at 100mg. It's a tough call honey xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lily,

I would be careful upping your dose unmonitored because of your cysts. I think Pretty will chime in shortly and advise you against it also. She has had a very rough, painful time with Clomid. I know its hard, but give it one more chance and then ask for a higher monitored dose. =)


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
Welcome gaelle12 :) gl withthe natural cycle :)

Thanks JWB :) how are you?

Lily- I had the same dillemma I wasn't going to be monitored so decided against upping my dose :)
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls! I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!

I think I am gonna be in the 2ww :happydance: Got a temp rise this morning! Pretty sure I Od yesterday evening on the ride side, I had some pretty strong pains for a good 2 hours. We bd 4 days in a row! I really want a SOY baby!!! :) 

Lilly! YES, I am gonna chime in on this one (thanks TT:) ) I will only say this once, because it is ultimately your choice, but please don't do it!! Look at what happened to me:( 150mg, should be monitored! I was Scerena's internet mommy this cycle because she took it unmonitored, and I will certainly be yours too! :flower: Just my opinion, OHSS is extremely dangerous and my Dr says a bad case can lead to infertility!

Welcome gaelle12 :hi: I will nickname you for the group as GE! :haha: that was an easy one! 

Hi everyone else! I hope everyone is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hi everyone! i've been kind of laying low lately but i've been quietly stalking this thread! So glad there are some 2ww'ers! I hope we get some bfp's soon! i need so inspiration and hope!

I agree with the others about not upping the clomid dose while unmonitored. Its too risky. 

I'm on cd 6 (?) i'm not really tracking right now...but i think i'm getting some pains in my right ovary. Maybe O will come early this month :shrug:


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls, I had a chat with my husband and although we are very tempted, we are going to stick with 100 mg one more time like they said. Thanks for the great advice, in my head I know you are all right x

P.s. I remember you had this dilemma scerena and I remember talking you out of it! So now I know how you felt whilst you were contemplating it! 

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## scerena

Oh yes lily I remember you talking me out of it now lol! It's for the best I think- when are you seeing the doc again?

Teddy- I thought you've been quiet hope you're ok? 

Pretty- you can still me my Internet mommy :haha: I might take soy next cycle if af hurrys and comes and I can get the soy in time :)
X


----------



## Lily7

well we have been passed back to nhs again so I dont really know tbh! He just gave us a couple of forms, told us to stay on 100mg for 6 months (this was before last cycle didnt work) and fill in one form if we get preggo b4 the 6 months is up and fill in the other one if we dont at the end of the 6 months and told us to follow the instructions leaflet and go to the nurses in between if we need anything! I was like huh?? this is so different from going private but then thats the nhs for ya!


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Lily that's rubbish. I've actually been quite impressed with my NHS treatment...it's so unfair that it varies so much depending where you live.

Can you request a 7dpo blood test at least, even via your GP?


----------



## Lily7

yeah my gp bas been doing my progesterone bloods but to be honest, I kind of told him a white lie and said the hospital said for me to book in for them every month and he hasnt questioned it! lol lets hope he never does question it or I am screwed, that is how I found out so early that I didnt ovulate last cycle but still had to wait it out incase it was late ov but no af cameso got provera, I am glad you have had a better time with nhs, If I hadnt went private off my own back I would not be as far into it all as I am, I probably still wouldnt know I have pcos yet as (I found outin May privately) I have only had 1 consultation with nhs so far, just lucky my private doc isnt a complete money grabber and passed all my notes accross so I didnt have to start from scratch with nhs.


----------



## prettynpink29

just realized I will be 11dpo on 11/11/11 :haha: maybe that will be my lucky day!


----------



## Lily7

oh how exciting! are you going to test on 11th?


----------



## prettynpink29

I dnt know lol I am just gonna see how things go. Last cycle I made it to 12dpo and only tested because I had such high beautiful temps. I am so relaxed rite now, that I am not sure lol. But getting a bfp on 11/11/11 would be a wonderful memory!


----------



## Lily7

it would indeed, wishing you all the luck in the world :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i'm doing alright. I'm just mentally drained from ttc. Not putting alot of focus on it right now. I go back to the FS Nov 14 but i honestly don't know what i'm willing to try right now. I think i need a break.


----------



## scerena

Lily sorry o hear you are having a rubbish time with the nhs :( my fs is quite good- but I do go to one of the best birthig hospitals in the uk- the princess Ann (if you watch one born every minute) I don't find them great, but they're helping us and check ups always happen etc. Gl maybe if you don't ovulate this cycle phone your fs as after 6 months they might say you need a break or even on to other options???

Teddy- I don't blame you trying to keep your mind off things I wish I could... If you personally really want a break then don't let the fs push you Hun... Me and oh have a fs app on the 8th for oh hope that goes ok... And hope your app goes ok xx


----------



## beanhunter

Morning girls. Just catching up on all the news. 
Yay for o pretty! Glad you are getting on with the soy. 
When do you get your results scerena? 
Lily I'm sorry you're not happy with things at the mo. As another clomid cyst girl I am SO pleased you aren't upping your dose this month. 
As for me I think my chart looks good but have woken up with cramps this am so wonder if af is on her way to ruin my optimism. What do you all think?


----------



## scerena

BEANHUNTER- I'm not sure I will be phoning everyday lol!
I have a feeling my af is on the way too :( I hope she stays away from you! I'm not a chart expert but it looks good to me Hun lol xx


----------



## Lily7

thanks beanhunter I have no clue how to read charts but I hope af stays away from you

Scerena yes I have watched that programme, that is good you are with people you like when you are there I hope af stays away from you too. I hope I do ov this time and catch the eggy then I dont need to worry about nhs


----------



## scerena

I hope you catch that eggy too lily :) 

Girls- we all deserve a :bfp: we are all so over due one! Weve all been through quite a journey to make our beans I'm praying we all get a positive soon xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Bean, you have an implantation dip on your chart. I'm trying to remember (so sorry) are you the one who is away from your OH this cycle? Is it possible you did it this time?? That's a very encouraging drop in your temp during lp. Very hopeful for you!

:hi: girls! Just had a quick sec. Hope everyone is getting on OK. Miss you! Muah!


----------



## prettynpink29

I got another temp rise!! I think I now believe that I did in fact O :) 

TBP :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lily, I am so happy to see you on here! I feel like your back:flower:

BH, you need to :test:!!! TT is rite, you have a beautiful implantation dip!! I have everything crossed for you! 

Scerena we need a nickname for you:) and you are exactly rite! We definitely deserve and need a bfp on here!! Its someones time! :hugs: 

TT how are you!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## scerena

Yep for sure :)
I'm going to be out tonight or tomorrow I'm having bad cramps in my back and stomach :cry: so come on you girls give us a :bfp: x


----------



## prettynpink29

I can't think of a nickname for you! Lets see.... 
S
SC
SA haha:) 
RENA
SNA
like any of those? :) 

and your temp is still high, so your not out yet! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

TT this month we were together, it was last time we were apart. This time we dtd on -2 and o day so hopefully in with a shout. 
Pretty - I hope so! Am away until Saturday and don't have any tests. Actually haven't done a test since June now, prob saved a fortune! Will test if she hasn't shown by sat as will be 15dpo by then so reckon I'd def get a pos by then if I was pregnant.


----------



## prettynpink29

BH I will be praying for you!!!! I can't wait till Saturday!!! :):)


----------



## scerena

I couldn't of spoke any sooner! Af is here and it officially cd1 for me I want to try soy this month but I'm working the rest of the week and don't know if I can get it... But what will be will be I'm not taking my clomid this month x

Oh and my friends tend to call me rere for short :haha: x


----------



## prettynpink29

I LOVE it rere it is! :)

and I am so sorry about cd1 :hugs: :hugs: So strange that your temp never dropped! :( :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Ha thanks lol for the nickname :)
That's ok I might try soy this cycle if I can get some in time x


----------



## prettynpink29

Make sure you get pure soy tablets, u dnt need any of the other crap that can be mixed in them. That can mess up your cycle. Mine are 40mg. 
I took cd3-7
160mg twice 
240mg 3 times


----------



## scerena

Thank you I will try get to somewhere that sells them in time xxx


----------



## Lily7

thanks pretty, yeah I wasnt online for a bit as I was just taking a much needed break ya know? so glad to be back now though, missed you girls!

sorry af got you rere, (love thet nickname! lol) 

we def need a few bfp's on here, I am still waiting for af :( she is taking her time!


----------



## scerena

Hehe thanks lily and it's ok I'm use to af showing her face lol yours need to hurry so we can be cycle buddies :) x


----------



## Lily7

Yeah I was just thinking that we will be really close in cycles if she hurry's up! I just dont feel like she is on her way though, I finished my last tablets on Monday and I would normally be feeling her on her way by now fgs


----------



## scerena

Fx'd for you hopefully af turns up so you can strt your next cycle- she might just appear x


----------



## prettynpink29

so.............

i have been thinking more about the 11/11/11 thing:) 

I am thinking I should test for these reasons...

I will be 11dpo
OH and I met on the 11th
OH's birthday day is the 11th (and all together we have 5 other family members with birthdays on the 11th, not in November, but still:) )
We adopted our fur baby on the 11th (OH's bday)
I can test at 11:11am

I didn't realize the number 11 is kind of lucky for us till now!
:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Lily7

oh yeah pretty, the 11th sounds good :) I am excited for you!!!

thanks rere I hope so!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks! LOL 

I suppose I will have to test at 11:11am and 11:11pm just in case! :haha:


----------



## Justwantababy

hello lovely ladies :wave:

rere (love the nickname!)....do Tescos not sell them? I've seen soy isoflavins there before...not sure if that's the same, or if that's what you need. And sorry the witch got you hon :hugs:

bh......beautiful chart! I have total chart envy! Fx'd for Saturday.

Pretty......love the idea of the 11th. All the ones and hopefully your own little one too :) Plus it'll keep you from testing too early.

Lily.....lovely to have you back around. I hope AF turns up quickly for you.

Do you know I'd be lost without all you girls...just going mad obsessing about ttc by myself! You're the best! :flower:


----------



## Lily7

thanks jwb, good luck for this cycle :)


----------



## scerena

Yeh sounds good pretty :) can't wait for you to test :)

JWB oh do they? I will see if oh can take me there after work tomorrow... What us the best cd to start taking them?x


----------



## beanhunter

Hello girls. It's a bit quiet on here today so thought I'd check if everyone was ok? 
Scerena did you get any soy? Sorry I can't offer any useful advice about it though. 
Thanks JWB - trying not to get my hopes up too much though. 
Feel crap today. Tired and slight nausea. Temps still up but lots of cramps so losing hope gradually.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi bh....I'm the exact same. My temp is still high but I'm having almost constant cramping. And stupidly stupidly when I came in from work tonight I gave in to the urge and poas...just an ic. And of course it was bfn. I really, really wanted a bfp this month :cry:


----------



## beanhunter

Might still be your month. Maybe try with fmu over the weekend?
Keeping fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks honey but temps dropped this morning so I'm not even going to test. AF is due tomorrow, and I fell she's on her way. I'm just so, so gutted. I can't bear the idea of another month and all the waiting.

I hope you get yours tho chick....we need at least one bfp on here!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ha! I'm so weak....caved and tested with an ic....bfn, as expected. :cry:


----------



## beanhunter

:hugs: JWB. It all sucks so much doesn't it?
Suprisingly my temp actually climbed this am but I have such bad cramps I can't believe af isn't here.


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks honey. Yes it does, it's just shit (excuse my french). I just don't know what else I can do. I'm trying to be at least glad about the fact I am finally ovulating, but I feel like my 'luck' with clomid could run out any time.

I really hope this is your month....are you waiting till after the weekend to test? It's been nice having a cycle buddy! Good luck to you chick xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Well I'm not sure! I've been away and resisted buying any tests but I know I've got 2 in my drawer at home. Heading home today so maybe test tomorrow or Sunday? I'm scared to get a bfn and have my hopes dashed as we've prob only got one more cycle before ivf. 
About the cramps - does anyone know of you can get af like cramps and still be pregnant??


----------



## Justwantababy

I completely know the feeling. In a way my temp dropping today was good, in that it prepared me for a bfn. I guess it's really up to you.

I think you can get cramps and still be preg....it kind of makes sense if you think about the bean snuggling down.

When would your ivf start if it did come to that? xx


----------



## beanhunter

Probably dec/jan I think. Just waiting for the funding to come through.


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow, so soon. I hope it doesn't come to that tho, and by next week we're all celebrating your bfp. Fx'd xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:)


----------



## Lily7

Pretty - noooo what's going on? I would miss you terribly if you weren't here! Pm me you email so we can stay in touch, just incase although I am sure whatever has happened to be misinterpreted won't be as bad as you think, we all know you! Xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

:)


----------



## prettynpink29

:)


----------



## Justwantababy

:)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

umm, what in the world is going on with pretty?! someone please pm me or something!


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I will check in on all you girls in a bit!!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Girls what is going on? Pretty are you okay????xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena-did you get the results from your tests?


----------



## prettynpink29

Rere!!! Yes, what about your test?


----------



## beanhunter

I think it's all gone a bit crazy here! Please stay pretty!
Any news on your tests scerena?


----------



## Lily7

scerena any news on you results?

Pretty, please come back on!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!! It has been a long day... I will check in this weekend and see how all of you are doing:hugs: 

Lets just leave it at that :hugs: <3 you all!!!!!


----------



## beanhunter

Ok girls so I tested this morning....

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/dd0b1518.jpg

What do you think? I'm in complete shock.


----------



## Lily7

OMG!!!! massive congratulations! I cant imagine how you must be feeling, h&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## prettynpink29

BH BIG CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

You did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No IVF for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOVE it when Drs are proven wrong:haha::haha::haha::haha:

BH has a baby on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-Wow!!! congrats!!! yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Justwantababy

Flip!! What do we think ??? AMAZING, that's what!! No squinting, no tweaking, no maybes....that is a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!

Well done you, delighted for you. Now tell me your secret!!
Millions of congrats honey, happy and healthy 9 months but keep in touch! Yippee :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks girls. I'm in shock and not sure my husband can believe it either. Can I still hide here for a bit? The pregnancy bit is scary and I don't know anyone?

Going to tell my parents next weekend as we are going bridesmaid dress shopping for my sisters wedding. Thought I'd maybe be a pregnant bridesmaid post ivf, certainly didn't think there was any chance I'd be there with a baby! It's next September. 

Thanks again, you girls are fab and I hope you'll all be joining me soon. After 2 years I'd started to lose hope but I'm proof it happens when you least expect it. 

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh so excited!!! Great news, enjoy every second. And of course still hang out here. Fx'd we'll all be joining you soon xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

So excited for you BH:):):):):) 

what did you do differently this cycle? Besides not take clomid and get cysts! :rofl: Was this a relaxed cycle for you with no stress?:) 

and of course you can stay here!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Bean!!! Knew it! Your chart was totally picture perfect. Congratulations to you and dh 
H&H 9 months!


----------



## pink mum

wow congratulations bean hunter,happy n healthy 9months


----------



## daopdesign

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Massive congrats BH!!!! I bet u can't believe it! Don't worry about the cramping it's completely normal and I've had it too. 

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to you x ladies please don't give up hope xxxxx


----------



## pink mum

now who will b next bfp girl?


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL I wonder that too pink!!! 

I know its not gonna be me

but am still excited to see the next bfp from one of you girls!!:)


----------



## pink mum

dn worry,we all will get bfp soon


----------



## Justwantababy

I think so too pink mum! Anyway, how are you? You must be almost at ovulation are you?

And Daopdesign good to hear from you! How is your pregnant self?

xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey girls. Just wanted to point out that we've had two BFPs in the last 2 months. We are on a roll. If we keep going at 1 a month we'll all have our beans growing by the summer. Stay positive! We've got some great vibes in here. I keep thinking of all the hurt Bean had to go through and now she has a strong baby growing. Exciting stuff!

Bean, you sooo deserve this! Its your time.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: TT! 

rere where are you?? I hope you are ok:hugs: I really want to know what your test results were. We are here for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Thank you TT. I'm still dreaming. Did a digi this am and got 2-3 so hoping it's s sign this will stick. Sore bb and a bit sickly today too. 
How are you all? Has anyone seen scerena? It's not like her to be awayfor 3 days and she had all that pain and those bloods so just want to know she's ok.


----------



## scerena

Hi girls so sorry I havent been on- Ive been trying to give thigs a rest this cycle, Im ok af showed on weds so on a new cycle...

CONGRATS beanhunter omg yay I am so excited for you I have just seen your ticker :) have a h&h 9 months hunni :)

I havent had a chance to read through all the posts as you have all posted soooo much...

Im fine- my liver and everything came back ok- but my pregnancy results werent back yet but af showed so I know that is negative... Well I have just been to the post box and I have my appointment for my lap & dye :cry: Im so scared- I really thought I would be pregnant by the time the lap came round but I guess I just have to have it! Its the 13december and I am having ovarian drilling and a laparoscopy and he is going to check my womb also... I will have an appointment about a week before to talk about things.

Me and oh have to finish work early tomorrow as he has to go to see the fs as he wants to see him now to sort his sa out- he was saying last time that he wants to give him a better form of testosterone so hopefully 2012 will be our year...

Hope every one is ok and sorry for the essay xx


----------



## prettynpink29

BH it feels wonderful to have sore boobs and feel sickly when there is a reason huh hun! :):) 

O rere :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am here if you have any questions about the LAP and dye! I have had 2 and I really hope this is just what your body needs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Glad you've got a date for it all. I'm pretty convinced that the drilling plus metformin was what helped me. Let me know if I can help at all.


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls... I just made a thread I do have some questions...

How long did it take you to fully recover?
Is it painful afterwards?
Im just so scared :cry:

Bean- Im so happy for you hun :hugs: you must be over the moon!
x


----------



## beanhunter

Ok so I had mine on a weds and went back the Monday the week after (like 12days). Depending on job earlier might of been fine but i had a long commute and am on my feet all day. I was pretty sore for about 3-5 days but mostly from the gas they put in - you get pain in your shoulders which is a bit weird an pretty sore. I felt fully back to normal about 3 weeks after it in terms of exercise etc. To be honest i viewed it as a positive thing as it helped us get a proper management plan each time.


----------



## beanhunter

And yes, I'm super excited. Because you missed them and I know your a testing addict here are my tests!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/ddd33d8b.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/0fcc1918.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/9a0bb316.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## scerena

Wow lovely lines! You are so lucky! I'm happy for you Hun!
I'm just hoping I'm better for Xmas as I don't want to be unwell or sore etc- did you have pain relaid after? X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Rere! (me likey the nickname)

I'm sad you have to go through all the fear and pain of everything. I was hoping you'd be knocked up by now also. I'm sure its like Bean said - its all for a good cause. Just consider it practice pain for when you actually have to deliver your baby. :D :hugs: it'll get easier at some point.


----------



## scerena

Thanks turbo how are you?
I'm just so scared I don't want to be all sore and sore over Xmas :( iv become such a baby! I just hope this lap does the trick now x


----------



## beanhunter

If it's on the 13th you should be absolutely fine by Christmas. I was driving by 8 days post op too. Honestly, I know it's dead easy for me to say but please don't stress about it too much between now and then. It won't change anything and you'll make yourself ill.


----------



## scerena

I knw thanks Hun I just feel at a loose end and won't know more until a week before the op just so curious of what to expect... That's good then that I will be ok for Xmas! 
Have you booked in for your first midwife appointment?X


----------



## beanhunter

I'm seeing my gp on Thursday. Dunno when I get to see a midwife, not for a few more weeks I wouldn't think. Will ask if there is any chance of a early scan because of all the surgery and cysts and stuff. If not I might go private around 7-8 weeks if all goes well. Would be a lovely 30th pressie to see a bean with a heartbeat!


----------



## prettynpink29

Rere, lets see... My first surgery was not bad at all. It was around 2 hours and the worst part of the whole thing was the gas that they fill your tummy with. I was off of work for 1 week and then slowly went back to full time with the exception of no lifting for 6 weeks. And that was done by the scraping method. I had 3 incisions. 

My second surgery was another story... I don't want to scare you, I thought about not even giving you details... But I do want to be honest with you, I think that is what you are looking for. So here it goes, keep in mind my case is not as common...

My second op was with an endo specialist. I met him one day and had surgery the next. This surgery was done with laser machines. This time they were going in to look at my bowels too (this is a question you need to ask your Dr.) So the day before the surgery was miserable because I couldn't eat anything but liquids (and nothing red or blue) and I had to do bowel prep:( Which meant basically drinking nasty stuff and being on the toilet all day and night. This surgery lasted almost 4 hours and recovery was way different. I was so sore and could barely move for days (but I had endo removed from all reproductive organs, bladder, bowels, gall bladder and they decided to take my appendix out because it was covered in endo). I was suppose to be off of work for 4 weeks with this surgery, but it ended up being 8:( But that was because I had horrible bleeding issues afterwords and was extremely anemic. This time I had 4 incisions. 

I don't want to scare you at all :hugs: :hugs: 

but you should make sure and ask these questions to your Dr. Like what method they are going to do (scraping or laser), if you have to do the bowel prep, etc... 

But the most important conversation you need to have is the "what if one".. You don't know what they are going to find, and for me I wanted to make sure no matter what they found, they were NOT allowed to remove any of my reproductive organs under any circumstances. And I had it printed on all my paper work.

Your gonna be fine hun :hugs: :hugs: I just know you are!


----------



## prettynpink29

BH LOVE all your test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: look at that sticky bean!!! I was admiring your O chart the other day too:)


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks pretty!


----------



## scerena

Oh gosh... And yes I definately don't want anything removed... I'm praying both tubes are open!
Thank you for being so honest and I hope I can manage to have a good Xmas/new year if not then hopefully I will have a baby by next one!
It's so scary and sounds painful and as I'm getting older I cannot deal with pain like I use to...

Bean- I hope all goes well and that would be lovely to hear the baby's heart beat :) did you do anything differently this cycle?
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Rere, you will be fine:) :) I am gonna pray for you!!

Hope I didn't freak you out to much, those were not my intentions.. Just my experience but my case was not a common LAP case.. 

Do the Drs think you may have endo? 

How old are you? If you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## scerena

I'm 24- 25 in January... He said he wants to make sure my tubes are ok and do some drilling as I have pcos- he said he wants to have a look at my womb so I'm not sure? What is a sign of endo??? 
And nope you didn't scare me Hun I'm scared anyway :haha:
X


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> I'm 24- 25 in January... He said he wants to make sure my tubes are ok and do some drilling as I have pcos- he said he wants to have a look at my womb so I'm not sure? What is a sign of endo???
> And nope you didn't scare me Hun I'm scared anyway :haha:
> X


Your not old hun!!! I thought you were 24, I think I asked that before:) 

He is probably going to look in your uterus to check and make sure your lining is good and everything looks healthy:) When you say dye, do you mean put dye through your tubes to make sure they are open? If so, then to do that he has to go into your uterus, so probably just means he is gonna be thorough:thumbup:

Lets see... For me, Endo signs were extremely heavy abnormal periods with horrible pain. I would literally pass out some times from the pain in my late teenage years. Usually endo pain happens most often when you are on your period because that is when it grows and bleeds. Also my history with blood filled cysts. It is estrogen dominate (that is what it feeds off of) so headaches also:(

My FS (endo) goes by the saying "if a woman has been TTC for 1 year with no success, then it is Endometriosis until proven otherwise."


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH- love your tests!! those are some great lines!

Scerena-glad your results were all fine! I know your stressed about your test but it is good to get it out of the way and find out if there is anything you have that might be preventing that bfp and take care of it. Before you know it, you will be knocked up and so glad you got that out of the way! I think the not knowing is the worst sometimes! I will be praying that your operation goes smoothly and you recover quickly! Definitely ask those questions that pretty is talking about! 

AFM-cd 12 i think and i've been having ovulation pains on my left side for a change. So i think i might ovulate earlier than i normally do, but i'm not trying to control it. I'm going to stay super positive this month and just give it to God. If its my time, it will happen, if not. There's always next month. I've realized i'm close to 2 years ttc, wow, the time flies! I go back to the FS in 1 week and i'm excited to see what is next.

Hope all you ladies are doing great! It is so cool to see some bfp's finally coming to our thread! it gives me hope!


----------



## pink mum

Justwantababy said:


> I think so too pink mum! Anyway, how are you? You must be almost at ovulation are you?
> 
> And Daopdesign good to hear from you! How is your pregnant self?
> 
> xxx

hi m fine,h abt u,sorry for late reply i was busy in our religious festival called EID UL ADHA ya m fertile nowadays but dun know the exact day of ovulation,coz m not temping or using opk this time,it cd 16 today,normaly i ovulate cd at 17,but notsure,cozlast month i ovulated on cd 15,so fingers crossed,
H R U ALL,


----------



## scerena

Hi all thanks for the info pretty- they put my ttc down to pcos hmmmm I don't have heavy periods either so I hope I haven't got it.. But we will see

Teddy how are you? Glad you're going to ovulate :) and I'm sure I'll be glad once I have had it done...

Pink mum- how are you? 

I'm off to see the fs in a couple of hours got oh so speak to you all in a bit xx
X


----------



## pink mum

m fine scerena,good luck


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun I will update when we are back x


----------



## daopdesign

scerena I had a HSG done Dec 2010 and fell pregnant without Clomid 2 months later (had been trying for 8 years, pregnant on Clomid but 2nd pregnancy was without Clomid after the HSG!).

I have a really good feeling about you having this done :) You will sit on a lounge chair, probably the same type of room you would normally have a pregnancy scan in. They will insert a catherter and enter a tube through the cervix which they fill will a coloured dye. This dye travels all the way through your fallopian tubes and shows the person doing the test if they are clear and open.

I reckon with my test the dye cleared some debris which allowed sperm to travel through with no problems when I got pregnant. At the time they couldn't say for definate my tubes were open because of gas! I was holding the biggest fart in ever, no way was I letting it out. So, try to be gas free lol.

Afterwards I did bleed, only a little but that is normal and it was a bit tender afterwards but painkillers soon sorted that out x


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun I've had a hsg this time I'm having a laparoscopy Hun, how is the pregnancy going?x


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls!! 

How is everyone today? Really quiet on here today!

My Dr called with my 7dpo progesterone test results! 

My # was 21 :happydance: :happydance: 

Dr said that is excellent and was quite shocked :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-thats a great number!


----------



## Justwantababy

Yay!! Great news Pretty. And all by yourself - well done!! Do you think it's the soy, or the acupuncture, or a combo of both?

Brilliant news chick....just got to hope those swimmers found themselves in the right place at the right time! Good luck sweets xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Well done pretty!


----------



## daopdesign

It's goin OK, nothing to complain about at yet. I've decided not to do the full booking in with the midwife until after my 12 week scan. Next scan is next Wed when I'll be 10 weeks. Taking every day as it comes, 16 weeks doesn't seem that far away now!


----------



## mpb1983330

I am with you on that! After 2 months of taking 100mg of Clomid and coming up unsuccessful I've decided to go back to the natural way of getting pregnant...Clomid gave me such bad side effects from extreme fatigue, stomach/ovarian pain, horrible acne and mood swings that i just can't put myself or my husband through it again...I wish you luck on your natural baby making process...*baby dust*


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!!!


----------



## mpb1983330

*


----------



## daopdesign

Hows it going BH? Have you got a scan yet or tests booked for the HCG levels?


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
Yay pretty you go girl!
Welcome to the thread Mpb1983330 :)

As for me- the fs has told oh to stop testosterone and have a sa done next week and see his count as he wants to see if it is making it better or worse, I'm not really caring much about this cycle I'm just waiting for my lap now 

How's everyone else?
X


----------



## beanhunter

Not having hcg levels but tested this am before going to gp as I wanted to make sure!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/e0500054.jpg
:happydance:

Hopefully gp will be sorting a scan for me a week on Monday when I'll be 6+4! Eek! Everything crossed for you all.


----------



## prettynpink29

I hate ICs, I don't even know why I pee on them:growlmad:

I see a little something, but it must be an evap!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I always forget how far down the test line is on those. I agree, I see a little something too. Not sure if its evap or not. Fx for you sweetie. Keep your body warm.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-i see a line but i hate IC too! do you have a FRER test to use?


----------



## prettynpink29

I know, ICs suck! :( 

Yea, I have a frer for 2maro, as long as my temp rises I will use it. 

2maro I will be 11dpo at 11:11 am on 11/11/11 :happydance:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

so exciting!! can't wait!!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL, probably will just be a nice fat bfn, don't be too excited!


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh pretty your 11.11.11 plan could come true! I don't see anything on the ic, sorry...but I'm just on my phone so not the best quality. Fx'd for a bfp on the frer.

Rere-hope your man's numbers come back good. And I'm loving your relaxed approach to this cycle-wish I could be the same!

CD7 for me today....have taken my last clomid and have first follicle tracking scan on Monday. Am also taking EPO and vit D to see if that helps. And off to see friends in Newcastle this weekend so looking forward to that :)

xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey justwantababy :) I hope the numbers improve from being borderline too! I feel I have no option but to loose hope this cycle as with the op next month realistically I doubt it's going to happen... 
I hope you have some good follicles when you have your scan :) how many more clomid cycles are you allowed?

Pretty have you tested?? Not sure what the time is where you are?

I'm thinking of looking into egg sharing if I'm suitable after my op as it means help with ivf for me and I could help a lady who has been ttc just like us for so long... What are your opinions of this???x


----------



## Justwantababy

Don't lose hope rere....got to keep the faith!

I haven't dared ask how much longer I can stay on clomid. I've had 2 responsive cycles, although I don't really count the first one cos they triggered too early.

I think egg sharing is a great option, and definitely an option we'd consider if it came to it. Are there any risks associated with the collection procedure?

I'm considering trying OPKs this cycle, to try and time my trigger shot better. Are the smileys much better than ICs? I've always stayed away from them cos I've got high LH anyway (due to pcos), but I wonder if the clomid might have helped to regulate that.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB-i used to use the digital ones because i liked the smiley, but they are expensive. Then i ordered wondo opk's from amazon and got 40 for $10 so i started using both, now i just use the IC's and they work fine. So its really up to you and what will make you less crazy. In the beginning i was so unsure of what is a true +opk i stayed with the digital ones, but now i can tell the difference. Good luck on your clomid cycle!

Scerena-what exactly is egg sharing? I have an idea just from the name :haha: Is that something that makes ivf cheaper? I'm all for it even though i don't know the specifics, but if it means giving an egg to a lady that cannot produce her own, wow...thats something special!

AFM-i'm still waiting to ovulate.....:shrug: eh, whatever, i'm so relaxed this cycle i know it will get here eventually. I'm really loving this relaxed approach. My FS appt is on monday and i'm still very laid back about it.

Pretty-can't wait to see your results, praying for a bfp!!


----------



## prettynpink29

well I poas! but a stupid IC again because I realized I only have 1 frer left and am not spending money on anymore. 

I did get a temp rise this morning :shrug: and my CM looks like milk! yuck! lol
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-I'm on my phone and can't see anything on the pic but it could be my phone. Do you see anything?


----------



## prettynpink29

Yep. There is a pink line. But its a tad off to the right :shrug:


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh Pretty how exciting! I still can't see it on my stupid phone, but are you taking it as your bfp? Are you gonna pee on the frer tomorrow? xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Definitely not taking it as a bfp lol

I am gonna test with ICs again at noon and tonight. If I keep getting lines I will use the frer in the morning. Staying hopeful, but I know it can go either way :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

Please don't get excited girls!!! 

just wanted to share, I do not believe it after seeing other girls get + on this brand today and then they turned out to be evaps:( 

holding on to hope still! 

2maro should tell:)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10









pic2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9









pic3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I can get excited if I want to! :p lol. Jk hun. Not evaps in my eyes. Make sure u get acu regularly!! She can help. Can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

Wow pretty they look positive to me :) fx'd this is it for you :) xx


----------



## daopdesign

Pretty hun you need to test with a FRER! I drove myself mad with those IC's but looking at yours they look really good. 9dpo I tested with a Frer and the link line came up right away. C'mon :test:


----------



## prettynpink29

Sorry I have updated yet girls. 

Complete BFN on frer this morning. I just don't get it. The line on the IC was so pink and in the rite spot. I will NEVER use those ICs again :cry: :cry:


----------



## Justwantababy

Pretty, don't write it off just now. Is it possible the ICs are more sensitive? When is your period due? How about you just wait a couple of days and test again. I'm not trying to get your hopes up...just don't want you to get yourself upset if there is a bub in there. This is so cruel tho honey. :hugs: xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls :hugs:

my periods are 33-35 days. 

however last cycle it was 38 days, but that is not normal and I am pretty sure it was from the cysts rupture with the clomid. I am just pushing that off as an unusual cycle. 

I am cd31 today 12dpo. There are 3 things that are strange for me pre AF at the moment.. 
1. I have milky CM 
2. my nipples are so sore I can barely stand to wear a bra (like before O) 
3. my cervix is usually really firm/hard before AF, and I can't even find my cervix, it is so far up there I can't reach it :shrug: 

I am not putting any of those things off as pregnancy symptoms, just not normal things for me after O or pre AF :shrug: 

I think I am gonna lay off the testing for a few days.. If I don't get a temp drop or no AF 2maro or monday, I will test again! 

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey pretty, any news?

I had my scan today...all a bit mediocre. OK endometrium, ok follicles....nothing amazing. Got to will these little fellas to GROW!! 

How's everyone else? xx


----------



## prettynpink29

hey JWAB :hugs: sorry that your scan was just ok. Are you gonna have another scan? You are doing another trigger rite? 

I am ok, cd1 for me today which makes this the shortest cycle I have ever had 32 days.. The spotting started yesterday so I knew today would be cd1. I think that I wouldn't have gotten my hopes up if I did have such a good 7dpo progesterone results and then on top of it if I didn't get that (obviously now) evap/false positive on that stupid IC. That really threw me for a loop. 

As of now, OH and I are taking this next cycle off from the stress and just enjoying the holidays. No temping, opking or CM checking. I will continue with acupuncture though, because I find it quite relaxing.


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry she got you pretty.
I'm willing your follies on JWAB!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sorry pretty :hugs:

Go little JWAB eggies Go!


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks girls! My follies are so lucky to have their own cheerleading team! ;-) I've got my next scan on Thursday so will see if there's any improvement then. 

Pretty..I think a break from actively TTC sounds like a great idea for you. You've had a rollercoaster couple of months, and it takes a lot out of you emotionally. Just some time for you and your OH to be with each other. And hopefully you'll get your BFP when you're least expecting it. Hang in there hon! Xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

How is everyone doing? you have all been so quiet!!

I am 3 dpo and my temps are looking very low to me, but idk hardly anything about what it could mean anything. :shrug: I had my FS appt on monday and now he is very concerned about my fibroid. He did another vaginal ultrasound and it seems that the fibroid is very close to the lining of the uterus. So if/when AF starts, i have to call and schedule to have a sonohysterogram to have a better look at the fibroid. I go have a blood test to check progesterone this coming monday so i guess that will help with my theory on temps and quality of ovulation!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:xmas3:

Someone pointed out the Christmas smileys and I'm enjoying them lots! I hope everyone is well. Its been super quiet in here. I miss you girls! I'm sure the holidays have us all busy busy. :xmas12:


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya BH! I know it's been so quiet on here!

Just had a nosy at your chart and see you had a rise today...good news :) Not so good about your fibroid tho. What does the sonohysterogram involve?

I had another follicle tracking scan today....and my follies still weren't big enough to trigger. But they have grown a bit, and my lining has thickened, so positive news. Going back on Monday for another one, and all being well will get triggered.

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## scerena

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on just seems bad news after bad news... Basically the fs said the testosterone my oh was given by the urologist may have had more harm than good as it can stop your body making it's own etc... But I don't know... Fx'd his sa comes back ok next week as he had to not take it for a week and get bloods and a sa done which he done yesterday...
Afm don't think im goig to ovulate no sign yet goes to show I need clomid! Waiting on my op I'm still scared :(

Turbo- why cute Xmas symbols I cant use them utility Im on the laptop :( how are you?
Teddy- I hope your progesterone shows you ovulated sorry about your fibroid :hugs:
JWB- how did you scan go today?
Pretty- I hope you get good news whilst on your break Hun :hugs:
Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sorry Rere. Why is testosterone bad for OH? Seems like they need that stuff to function. I know how frustrated you are. Having to take clomid really bites. You should try soy maybe. 

I'm doing good. Had acu today and feeling great after. Running lots and lots. Gonna do the Turkey Trot (4 miles) run on Thanksgiving. On the TTC front, not much better. We are pinpointing my cycles, so I was able to break up my charts based on my spotting. Seems like I have mini cycles of 29 or so days. I'll take what I can get, LOL! :xmas4:


----------



## scerena

I will try soy prob after my op as it's just over 3 weeks away...
Well the urologist gave it to him to help but the fs said sometimes to some people it can do more harm than good... We will know in a week... So hopefully it's done good and no harm- either way he's been off it for over a week now anyway and we have added l-Arginine aswell as his normal multi vitamin.

You're very active aren't you :) it's good!
29 day cycles are average right? X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

That's good. I'm sure he's fine. Doc's just scaring you with too much nonessential information. Yeah, 29 days is pretty average. My problem is I'm not having a normal period. I'm just spotting small amounts when my "period" is here. I'm also not ovulating. Its all pretty wacky. I'm sure its from pcos and not having periods in forever. I'm getting like miniature cycles.


----------



## scerena

Yh pcos sucks right! What has the doc said about your periods?
I hope the doc is wrong about oh x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

FS would like to induce with Provera, but I just want it to happen naturally. I haven't had a scan in a while, so idk if my lining is even thick at all. I'm sure your oh is fine. Stay positive!


----------



## beanhunter

Everything crossed for the results scerena. 
Hope the follies keep growing JWAB.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jwb-a sonohysterogram is where they use a saline solution and inject it in my uterus and get an ultrasound of my uterus and the fibroid, etc. Its suppose to help them see it better and is kind of like the hsg but doesn't involve the tubes and isn't near as painful. 
Hopefully your follicles have grown to a nice size on monday!

Scerena-i'm sure your fs is giving you worst case scenario. I hope you get the numbers you are looking for and that it has done more good than harm!

Turtle-love the xmas icons!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks daopdesign and teddy :hugs:
Isn't my time at the moment- with the lap coming up and oh sa! Will get the results this week I'm so scared :cry:
I have read this is common and the doc and fs have said the same thing within a week so I'm preparing myself for the worse and egg sharing as ivf will prob be our only option I'm preparing myself but doubt it will help me preparing myself x


----------



## beanhunter

Big hugs scerena. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :)
How's the pregnancy going?x


----------



## beanhunter

Pretty well thanks. Feel crappy but not complaining as I never thought we would get to this point. MS really kicked in and struggling to keep much down. Work this weekend has been a massive struggle as I feel sick and tired. Also still getting cramps. Have my scan tomorrow (because of all the prev surgery) and super nervous. Think I'll be 6+4 tomorrow. Super nervous. Really hope it's not too early to see a heartbeat.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i understand that you are hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. I really hope you get some good news this time. Prayers sent out for you :hugs:

BH-your first scans....so exciting!!! i hope you get to see the heartbeat! Can't wait to hear about it! Dont forget to post your pic!

Today is 7dpo and i'm going through withdrawal of caffiene and sweets!!! eating healthy is sooo hard! i've been having headaches and nausea but i know its from the withdrawals!!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey BH, any news from your scan? Hope it wasn't too early for a hb.

TBP wow 7dpo time flies!

And Rere....when do u expect to hear about your man's SA?

I had another scan today and my follies haven't grown :cry:, in fact looks like they might have started to shrink. So having one more on Friday to make sure, and if no improvement I guess they'll give me provera, then onto injectables....no more clomid for me as they won't go to 200mg. 

I'm trying not to obsess over all the 'what ifs' from the last 2 cycles that could have changed things.....if my trigger wasn't given too early, if my oh didn't have a night out when we should've dtd.....I'll drive myself crazy.

Just got to wait till Fri then learn what this next chapter will entail! x


----------



## pink mum

hi girls h r u all feeling today,m 8dpo today


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi pink mum! When are you testing? xx


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- glad to hear things are going ok :) I'm so happy or you! How did the scan go????

Teddy- thanks Hun! 3 weeks until my lap :cry: 7dpo fx'd tightly for you! Don't think I'm going to o without clomid I'm now cd20! But not expecting anything at all from this cycle!

JWB- hopefully weds/ thurs I will be getting him to ring up! Sorry to hear about your follicles I know exactly how you feel as I never had luck on clomid really :hugs: when will you know what the next step is after clomid? And what do you expect it to be?

Pink mum- yes when are you testing?

X


----------



## Justwantababy

It's rubbish isn't it hon. Like everyone does, I just had such high hopes for clomid. I guess I'm lucky I didn't have any awful side affects like u girls did with it.

I think my next step will be FSH injections at the start of my cycle to stimulate follicle growth, then an hcg trigger to release the egg. I should find out more on Friday. It just feels like a waste of a cycle tho.....and I know you've had that feeling before too. 

All a bit shitty isn't it?!! Even my super-positive hubby struggled to put a positive spin on this one.

I really hope u get good SA results, you don't need any more obstacles! Is your OH ok about it? Reckon mine would be really anxious, but true to form would do his best to hide it. 

Bring on our next bfp I say! Could defo do with another soon xx


----------



## beanhunter

Had my scan today. No pictures to share as it was done at epau but everything is in the rightplace and we saw (well had they saw and we think we saw too) a heartbeat. So so pleased. :happydance:


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow beanhunter that's amazing! Congrats! So pleased for you honey xx


----------



## scerena

Yay beanhunter I'm so happy for you :)

JWB- aw hun I hope things start to look up for you and keep us updated on Friday! Oh seems okay but I dunno lol will get results soon...
X


----------



## pink mum

hi JWB and scerena,ill not test untill i miss my period


----------



## daopdesign

That's wonderful beanhunter! All the best hun and a healthy 9 months xxxxxx


----------



## scerena

Well oh phoned the doc for results! 
She wasn't very helpful he has to wait until his docs appointment on Monday!
BUT... She did say they was normal :) but he has a bit of clumping and White cells? Anyone had experience with this? I'm just glad they're normal I was expecting a 0.5mil or something... 
I will tell you the results properly when he gets them printed Monday I hope the results are normal as some of these docs don't have a clue!
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaay! Sounds good Scerena! No idea about the clumping and white cells, sorry. But that sounds really positive. Bet you're both feeling better now....hopefully feel better still on Monday when u get the full results. Xx


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. I also felt awful this morning and struggled through the first few hours of work. Just tomorrow to go and then I'm off for 10 days thankfully. We are going to the Lake District for a few days for my 30th. 
Finding things pretty tough at the moment. My mum has suspected ovarian cancer. I'm taking her to her appointment next Tuesday. It seems so unfair, she had leukaemia 7 years ago so I feel like it's not her turn if you know what I mean? 
My 12 week scan is on the 28th dec so trying to look forward too it but this is all kind of taking over. :(


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- so sorry to hear about your mum :hugs: We are here if you need us Hunni... The break away will be nice so you can rest for a bit during your pregnancy... I'm here if you need to talk... :hugs:

JWB- yes so relieved! I hope Monday the results were read ok! But good news for now, how are you?x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Beanhunter-sorry to hear about your mother. Life can be so unfair.

Screens-I'm glad you got some good news! Idk what clumping means? Maybe something with the viscoucity or thickness? But idk. Sometimes I think its better if they make us wait for results instead of giving half the results and confusing us!!

AFM I haven't started spotting yet! But I gave til the end of the day. I got my progesterone results today for 8dpo....it was 6.8 the nurse said that it is adequate and means i ovulated, but i cant help but feel it should be higher. Do any of you remember what your natural progesterone levels were?


----------



## scerena

Hey :) I never ad my levels checked so I cannot help you there sorry... But it's good you haven't started spotting :)

I've researched and vitamin c can help loads if he takes a high enough dose- just means some of the sperm stick together but vit c can help loads.x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i spoke too soon :growlmad: i have bright red spotting after using the rest room. blah!


----------



## daopdesign

oh god BH I'm so sorry how awful xxx Try to not to get too stressed hun xxx


----------



## scerena

Aw sorry to hear that teddy :hugs: did af show?x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hugs: bean. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must feel. My prayers are with your family. Stay strong babe.


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks girls. It all feels like a bad dream. Will keep you posted. We are going to see the consultant on Tuesday so hopefully we get a plan of what happens next.


----------



## Justwantababy

The things we do eh girls?!....I had a pregnyl trigger shot last night, so all being well I should ovulate at about 7am tomorrow morning. I know sperm need a few hours after they're in me before they can penetrate the egg....so I'm currently laying on the floor with my legs on the couch (to keep the conceive plus where it should be), waiting for oh to get home and do his duty. If you told me 2 years ago this is where I'd be I'd have laughed!

Sex to a schedule....who said romance is dead? :rofl:

Hope you're all well! xx


----------



## scerena

LOL!
:haha: oh the things we do lol! We are all the same so it is funny to know we can all have a laugh about these things with girls who understand :)
GL hun you catch that eggy :) what was your folicle sizes????

AFM- Not sure if any of you have had issues with your oh's sa? Anyway that whole testosterone scare here are the results-

Volume- 1.4ml
Liquefaction- yes
Viscous- no
Sperm concentration- 34 million per ml (yay highest yet)

Percentage motile- 38%
percentage progressively motile 35%
Forward progression rating- moderate

Morphology 93% abnormal (which is better than before)
antisperm antibodies IgG 0% binding
Aggregation and agglutination- 20

(normal ranges: count >15/ml, motility >40%, progressive motility >32%, abnormal forms <96%)

Comments: normal count with borderline motility. Some White blood cells still present (6M/ml). Lots of debris and some aggregation/ agglutination.


Well I guess at least the count has gone up! I'm happy with that!
Previous counts were-
1st count- 0.5mil
2nd count- 28mil
3rd count-15mil
4th count- 34 mil

so big improvement on the count and the morphology last time was like 98% I think and this time it was 93%
Motility has gone down this time though...
but oh is on-
wellman conception
horny goat weed
maca
1000mg vit c
l-arginine

before that he was only on testosterone and wellman, so these past couple of weeks we have added the others... Hoping for even better results soon... 
SORRY FOR THE ESSAY GIRLS x


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh yay Scerena! :happydance: That looks brilliant! So glad for you, that would've been just the last thing u needed. And what a trooper he is taking all those supplements. Mine's only recently agreed to start wellman, and you should see the fuss he makes over that! He just hates pills bless him.

I actually can't remember my follicle sizes. I'd gone in on Friday expecting them to confirm there was nothing, but one had grown on my left. I think it was about 13mm, so they reckoned they'd be ready over the weekend. I'm not getting my hopes up too much...I worry a bit that it was just a cyst or empty follicle, or whatever I grew a couple of months ago. But still...better than a wasted cycle. And I don't know if this means I'll get another month on clomid...but guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## scerena

It was good as I just was expecting the worse I know they're not amazing but the count being above normal is good for us especially with my laparoscopy coming up I want 2012 to look up for us :) at least your oh is taking it some men don't- and my oh knows he needs to as we've had problems in the past...

That's good you have a follicle though Hun :) hopefully you catch that eggy this month so you don't have to worry abou next month... I'm not sure how long after my op I will start treatment again but hopefully straight away :) xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Yeah I can't see that they'd delay it. Do you have the date for your lap yet?

I hope it is a flipping egg and we do catch the little fella! Our next fs appt is 22 Dec, and I would LOVE to be able to cancel it cos we're preggo!! Hoping for the best, but not expecting too much in case I get all disappointed again. 

Can't wait for Christmas tho!! xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> so big improvement on the count and the morphology last time was like 98% I think and this time it was 93%
> Motility has gone down this time though...
> but oh is on-
> wellman conception
> horny goat weed
> maca
> 1000mg vit c
> l-arginine
> 
> before that he was only on testosterone and wellman, so these past couple of weeks we have added the others... Hoping for even better results soon...
> SORRY FOR THE ESSAY GIRLS x

What exactly does all those do? Congrats on the major improvements!!! :happydance:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB- good luck with your ovulation and that would be awesome to get to cancel your next FS because your pregnant!

AFM-today is CD 2 and the FS is putting me on clomid again 3-9 100mg:cry::dohh: I'm not real happy about it but i'm willing to give it another try i suppose. My sonohystergram is on Dec 6th so hopefully we can find out all there is to now about my fibroid Fibs (idk if i told anyone on here that i named her:haha:)


----------



## scerena

JWB- hey Hun :) just see your message! Yep 13th December is my lap I'm so scared! Stupid me went on you tube and watched a lap bing done! I hope i hvent got to wait for a appointment after the lap! I hope you can cancel too would be greatfor you to get a bfp for Xmas! 

Teddy- basically they all make sure his spermies are all functioning and working properly and healthy... I can't remember what vitamin is for what lol! Sonohystergram- what is that? And what procedure is that? Also, clomid isn't always a bad thing Hun my fs said I will be doing clomid with a trigger probably after my lap so we will be clomid buddies again and JWB x


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been on in ages. Well I am now officially clomid resistant and my body has got so used to provera that it is becoming resistant to that too. I have to wait until cd 28 and take high dose provera then I am starting a new drug called tamoxifen while I wait for a review appt to discuss injectibles. So things aren't looking too good, if they can't even get me to ovulate and have periods what hope do I have? :(

I am away to catch up on the thread x


----------



## beanhunter

That's fab news scerena. I'm really pleased for you. Try not to get too anxious about the lap, honestly mine were fine.


----------



## scerena

Lily omg hope you're okay Hunni :hugs: How long do they reacon until your appointment? What does the tamoxifen do then Hun? I knew that could happen with clomid never heard about provera wow! At least they have higher dose stuff for you think positive 2012 has to be our year!

Beanhunter- thanks Hun :) I know it's not amazing but it's great to be above normal for once I hope things start looking up! I'm so scared aboutthe lap I can't help it and watching that video scared the hell out of me lol!
How long ago was your lap?
Everything going okay with the bubba? 
X


----------



## beanhunter

I had 2. May was the planned one and July the emergency one. All ok here. Still feeling sick but thinking it's reassuring. Trying to decide whether to have a private scan between now and the 12 week one on the 28th December. 
Mum had her appt. Def needs a hysterectomy etc but they reckon only a 20% chance of cancer which is much better than expected. Just waiting for dates for surgery now. We have come up to the lakes for a few days for my birthday. Still never thought I'd be pregnant by my birthday!


----------



## scerena

Can you tell me your stories about your lap please I love hearing the stories to prepare myself- like how you felt after and how long it took you to recover etc...
I really hope your mum is ok Hun we are all hear for you! My fx'd and my thoughts are with you for you and your family...
Morning sickness is good! Cannot wait until I see your scan well if you share it Hun it's exciting! What day is your birthday? I'm glad you finally got your pregnant birthday :) enjoy Hun!
X


----------



## Lily7

Thanks scerena, I have googled it, it is actually listed as a cancer drug first and used for fertility second, it is much the same as clomid only I will have to take it for 4 days on cd2-5. They say alot of people who dont have luck with clomid, do on this and vice versa, I have no idea how long until my review. But never mind all that, how are you? not long until your lap and that is great news about the SA xx


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun I'm okay thanks :)
Oh right! If I don't have luck with clomid and trigger I will be mentioning that to my fs!
I'm left in the lurch too and don't know when my next fs appointment is to start treatment.. :/
I know I'm happy with the sa thank god something is improving! I just need to hope the lap helps make a miracle happen! I'm scared but I know I have to do it! Just want to get on with some treatment ASAP! X


----------



## Lily7

I know what you mean when we are waiting about it feels like we arent doing anything, which we arent, I havent had a lap but please dont panic, I hope it helps. Tbh I have found it really hard to find people on tamoxifen, there are a few girls on here but I get the impression they have just gave me it as a stop gap, to keep me quiet while I wait if you know what I mean, hopefully 2012 will be a better year for us but then again I remember saying that around this time in 2010 about 2011! when will we just get a break eh? x


----------



## scerena

I too remember saying this every year too! BUT hopefully all this treatment etc will pay off for us within the next year I suppose we need to keep some hope even though it is very very hard!
Well let's hope we both get an appointment very soon so we can start with the next rounds of treatment! Hopefully the stuff you're taking now will give you a :bfp: xx


----------



## Lily7

thanks hun, best of luck to you xx


----------



## scerena

And you Hun :)
We will be seeing you on thi thread alot more now won't we :) x


----------



## Lily7

Yes, that is me back on again, I go through these wee phases where I dont come on for a bit lol think we are all the same x


----------



## bubbles777

Hey all i'm 4dpo on my first round of clomid 100mg cd 3-7 prescribed for population. i have been constantly having mild cramping since i started the tablets and now i seem to have developed a stitch in my side? Is there something wrong with me or does this happen to anyone else? Thanks for reading.


----------



## scerena

Definately all the same it's good to catch up though and have you back :) xx


----------



## bubbles777

Em sorry for typo not population anovulation. damn predictive text...


----------



## scerena

:hi: bubbles i use to have some cramping on clomid- but if it concerns you phone up your fs if you're worrying Hun x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:xmas3: Bubbles-^^WSS-but clomid was always giving me lots of cramps and weird feelings. It has been said to mimick pregnancy symptoms as well!

Lily-Sorry to hear that clomid isn't working for you. I hope this new drug will do wonders and get you where you want to be! Every new thing that we try has the possibility of helping us so we have to all try and stay positive. Very hard, i know!!

Scerena-the reason i'm dreading clomid is because it made me very agitated and angry most of the time. I didn't realize how bad i actually was until i got off of it after 4 cycles!

I took my first pill today and so far i've just had a slight headache and easily aggravated.


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily....mwah! Good to see you back lady xx

Been SO busy at work this week....gonna have a wee read to see everyone's news then get some zzzzz's I think! 
xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, 

just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone!!!

hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena: the first one in may was the planned one. I went in on the weds morning, op around 1130 and home by 630. Was pretty sore for a couple of days with gas pains and a bit of shoulder pain but completely manageable with painkillers. Was back to driving within a week and work in 12 days. Could have gone back a few days earlier but had a 50 mile commute and it was the weekend. Also obv my job involves being fairly active so if office based again would have been fine earlier. 
The second one was in July and was the emergency. I was more poorly and in pain before so recovery took longer and I state overnight for stronger painkillers as I only came back to the ward at 330pm. 
I would ask if they can consider doing ovarian drilling too. I'm convinced that is what made me ovulate. 
Hope all tha helps! You will be fine, I'd have no worries about having another one. 

AFM I'm 30 today and 8 weeks. Still in complete amazement this is happening. The nausea is a constant reminder though! Hope you girls join me soon, I'm lonely in 1st tri....


----------



## scerena

beanhunter- HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNI :) Hope you are enjoying your birthday! I wish I could join you hun I really do! Thanks for the info about the op- I am having ovarian drilling which is good! I hope I can ovulate on my own... Do you reacon the lap helped you to conceive? As they say you're fertile afterwards dont they....

pretty- How are you hun? I wondered where you haqd disappeared to why dont you come on anymore?

Teddy- I hope this round of clomid is better for you hun :hugs:

AFM- No ovulation which I knew would happen as I am on a natural cycle... blah... Even though I havent been charting I took my temp this morning and it was only 36.26- unless my bbt is faulty (wishful thinking) lol! So i need to go to the docs next week to get something to stop my af as I will not be allowed the op if I am on- Just hoping it comes on its own soon...
x


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena, things just got really over whelming for me all the sudden. Plus OH and I were having some problems. But I am lurking around :) 

I am in the 2ww again. Just being relaxed and carefree this cycle. No obsessing, if it happens it happens kind of attitude lol

If you had the option to not have AF before the op I would take it :) When they are in there they will clean the lining of your uterus and then kind of "suck" it out so you shouldn't have much bleeding.


----------



## scerena

Aw pretty :hugs: I hope you and oh sort thugs out and I hope it happens for you hun :)

Yep I need to get something I'm guessing they will give me the pill maybe??? I hope things go ok for me I really do I don't want any more bad news now x


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, 

well I am confused this cycle:wacko: got this sat.

not sure what to believe, temps or opks :shrug: both seem off in someway. 

and the monitor is off, forgot to reset it... It was cd20 not cd10. 

well just decided to go for progesterone test on Friday.. I will be between 5dpo-9dpo.. best I can do:shrug:

hope all is well with all of you!!

Scerena, when is your surgery again?? :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-i'm not familiar with the monitors but i think a blood test is a good idea so you can find out what your ovulating. Sorry to hear about you and dh having issues. It happens to all of us. ttc is so hard on everyone! 

AFM-tomorrow i go for my saline ultrasound to see exactly where fibs the fibroid is living and see if it is on my lining. I'm nervous about it but trying not to be. I'm just ready to get it over with and finally know. I've been kind of bummed lately and quietly lurking on here...so i'm still checking in on you guys. Does anyone else get down with it being the holidays and not having a LO? This is the first time this has happened to me. I see all the wonderful christmas things i would like to do with our children and it just makes me sad:cry: 

Hope everyone else is having a good go at that bfp!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Pretty- I haven't a clue about them monitors hun...? But bloods will confirm your ovulation. My surgery is next Tuesday a week I'm so scared...

I'm having a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling with 2-4 incisions...

Teddy- how do they do that procedure? Yep I hate not having a LO especially at Xmas :cry: thought this year I would have or be pregnant...But cheer up hunni you have got us...
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Well....i'm completely depressed now Fibs is taking up HALF the lining on the top of my uterus So i have half a healthy uterus lining. The FS feels that the best way is surgery, which i just knew it was going to come down to this. He said for me to call him on Thursday after he has had a chance to talk to 2 surgeons and get their opinion on who could do the best job, etc. Its very scary to think of surgery. Scerena, i feel what you must be going through waiting on your surgery now!


----------



## scerena

Aw teddy :hugs:
I feel so sorry for you!
Does he know roughly when your surgery will be?
It's scary isn't it! I hope all of us girls get our :bfp: soon we are all going through so much...
:hugs: keep us updated hun xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i go for my next appt to a different dr, i'm guessing the surgeon? to discuss what we need to do on dec 29th. So now i wait! i'm ready to get it over with!


----------



## scerena

Aw teddy :hugs: I hope that they sort it soon for you! Please keep me updated on everything! x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

is everyone doing ok? we have all been super quiet lately. Maybe alot of us our taking our breaks?:hugs: i hope you are all doing good.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello lovelies I'm sorry to hear we're having mixed news at the minute.

TBP at least the Drs have been able to identify what's wrong, and can hopefully treat it all in one go.

And Pretty - yes I find Christmas very hard not even being preg, let alone with a LO. I nearly started crying in a big department store when we walked past all the 'my 1st Xmas' tree decorations. But we will all get there!

Afm....the good news is that I DID ovulate last cycle after all :happydance: So now I'm being driven crazy trying to test this trigger shot out. I got. definite bfp this morning (10dpo, 12 days past trigger) tho it did take a little over 3 mins to come up. Was there within 5 mins tho. I desperately want to believe it's real, but I looked back on thru this thread and in my Sep cycle I was still getting 'positives' around now. Guess I just have to be patient and wait and see if they get darker or lighter and take more or less time to come up. Really messing with my head tho...and have a girls Xmas night out tonight and don't know what to do about cocktails and wine, since I'm in limbo. 

TTC is honestly enough to drive anyone crazy!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls :) the weekend is finally here even though i have to work sat morning :( anyway me and oh are going to relax and have a drink on saturday as we are going out for my nieces 18th birthday! And with my op tuesdy i want to try and have some fun whilst i can!

JWB- omg! Test again! A lady i talk to on here her trigger was gone by 6dpo! Omg i am so excited for you! Post a pic please :) and test again in a few hours xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

ooh Scerena do you think?! I just remember getting my hopes up last time and having them crushed so I'm trying to keep a level head. The first picture is the test after about 4 minutes.

The second picture is the test after about 1 hour, next to my test from yesterday. I just don't know. I will test again later, and probably about 20 times in the next few days - but I won't get too excited until Wednesday when AF would be late. Eeek hurry up!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0231.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0236.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## beanhunter

Just checking in on you all. 
TBP sorry to hear about the fibroid. Hope they make you a good plan later this month
Scerena I'll be thinking of you next week. Enjoy the weekend!
JWB I don't know anything about triggers but maybe wait a couple of days and test again? I got my :bfp: at 15dpo and it came up quickly so I didn't have to overanalyse it. It stopped me going mad!


----------



## Justwantababy

I know that's the best way BH......I just have no willpower!! Not taking anything from it until at least early next week though, and I wouldn't be officially late until Wednesday. I hope that witch stays well clear of me!!!! xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm so excited for you JWB! Am I the only one that has noticed today's is darker than yesterday's?? Did you take the test same time of day, same concentrate? Its hard to analyze darkness in the lines this early, but I hope this is your BFP!


----------



## Justwantababy

hiya TT! Yes they were both FMU. I thought today's looked darker but I wasn't sure if the ink degrades a bit as it dries. Plus I've been working from home today and have stared at them all so much I can't tell anymore. OH is home in about an hour....I'm going to see what he thinks as his eyes are much fresher than mine! 

I'm trying so hard to remember my 10 dpo lines from testing my trigger out in September, but I just can't. Time will tell I suppose - but I'm not the most patient!

How are you anyway honey? xx


----------



## scerena

JWB- looks like a good line to me :) I hope the line stays hun I really do eeeeek!

beanhunter- thank you hun means alot :) 9 weeks that has gone so fast hows the pregnancy going?

Turbo- How are you hun?
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB-so exciting for the possibility though! i'm confused...are you 10 or 12 dpo? keep testing and if it gets darker then you KNOW it has to be right! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm doing good girls. Just been layin low on the ttc front. We are in the process of buying a house and it has been amazingly stressful. Had a few high temps, so keeping my fingers crossed its not a fever and maybe O.


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena, good luck on your op on tuesday!! Everything is going to be just fine hun! I will be praying for good results:hugs:

TBP, I know that this probably doesn't make you feel any better, but I am so happy that the drs realize the fibroid is the problem! Once you get that removed, you are gonna get pregnant rite away!! I just know it hun:hugs:

BH how are you hun? When ever I am feeling down I always look at your story and happy ending :hugs: Our situations were similar and you still give me hope:hugs:

TT I haven't talked to you in forever!! Time sure has flown by these last few months for me. How are you hun? :flower:

JWAB, I am so excited for you!!! Keep testing and posting pictures:happydance:

afm, I am going Monday for my 7dpo progesterone test ( I might be further then that but O well) and I am just trying to take it ease this cycle but been feeling so off and strange for some reason!


----------



## beanhunter

I'm ok thanks girls. Morning sickness and feel exhausted but wouldn't change it. Just feel I can't relax and enjoy it. My 12 week scan is on the 28th so hoping that will be good news. 
Still struggling with mum. They have now decided she has to have her op in a specialist centre. They wanted her to go to Cheltenham but we've changed it to Birmingham so my husband and I can be nearer. It's been such a hassle sorting out the appointments and it all seems to be taking for ever. She's seeing the new surgeon on Monday and waiting for a CT. The timing just sucks so much. Feel like I can't be happy about our news when she's going though all this. :(


----------



## Justwantababy

TeddyBearPug said:


> JWB-so exciting for the possibility though! i'm confused...are you 10 or 12 dpo? keep testing and if it gets darker then you KNOW it has to be right! Fx'd for you!!!

I'm 11dpo today...13 days post trigger (you ov about 36hours after the trigger)

Still positive....still don't quite trust it tho!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Justwantababy said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> JWB-so exciting for the possibility though! i'm confused...are you 10 or 12 dpo? keep testing and if it gets darker then you KNOW it has to be right! Fx'd for you!!!
> 
> I'm 11dpo today...13 days post trigger (you ov about 36hours after the trigger)
> 
> Still positive....still don't quite trust it tho!Click to expand...

post a pic! shouldn't the line be very faint at this far past the trigger? Your line looked very good yesterday. :dust:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-is this a natural cycle for you?


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP yes, all natural for me:) Last cycle all natural my progesterone was 21, which Drs and I were quite pleased about! So went all natural this cycle too. I will get my progesterone results back for this cycle Mon or Tues next week. 

JWAB post a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:) 


I was in urgent care this morning because I found a huge lump in my breast and was really worried because my grandma had breast cancer. Well it was a HUGE surprise to me when the Dr asked me if I could be pregnant.. She said I had a cyst not an infection or anything and that she has only seen cysts of the size in women that are breast feeding or in early pregnancy when hormones fluctuate so quickly. She said she would bet money that I am pregnant and will have a positive test next week when AF is due! Guess will see if she is rite! :shrug:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> TBP yes, all natural for me:) Last cycle all natural my progesterone was 21, which Drs and I were quite pleased about! So went all natural this cycle too. I will get my progesterone results back for this cycle Mon or Tues next week.
> 
> JWAB post a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:)
> 
> 
> I was in urgent care this morning because I found a huge lump in my breast and was really worried because my grandma had breast cancer. Well it was a HUGE surprise to me when the Dr asked me if I could be pregnant.. She said I had a cyst not an infection or anything and that she has only seen cysts of the size in women that are breast feeding or in early pregnancy when hormones fluctuate so quickly. She said she would bet money that I am pregnant and will have a positive test next week when AF is due! Guess will see if she is rite! :shrug:

[email protected]! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!! i hope and pray that she is right! But they don't normally say stuff like that unless they have seen it alot, so :happydance::happydance::happydance: Does it hurt? hopefully your progesterone test will also have the added benefit of being super high and give you a little heads up! That is an awesome number of progesterone on an unmedicated cycle! Mine was only 6 last cycle so i'm doing clomid again. hoping and praying for you girl!

Afm-i have to say that i'm kind of looking forward to being forced to take a break from ttc after the surgery. It will be a nice change for a while. I'm staying positive!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> TBP
> 
> [email protected]! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!! i hope and pray that she is right! But they don't normally say stuff like that unless they have seen it alot, so :happydance::happydance::happydance: Does it hurt? hopefully your progesterone test will also have the added benefit of being super high and give you a little heads up! That is an awesome number of progesterone on an unmedicated cycle! Mine was only 6 last cycle so i'm doing clomid again. hoping and praying for you girl!
> 
> Afm-i have to say that i'm kind of looking forward to being forced to take a break from ttc after the surgery. It will be a nice change for a while. I'm staying positive!Click to expand...


haha! Yea it sure would be!! I have never heard that before, but apparently a cyst in your breast can be added to the list of pregnancy symptoms :rofl: 
No it doesn't hurt. Both of my boobs are sore and have been since O :shrug: I try really hard not to SS, but I can't help but feel light headed, nauseous and overly emotional lately. I even cried to OH yesterday because he forgot to wake me up and give me a kiss good bye :haha: I thought I was coming down with something, but Dr said nope, everything else looks good. 

I didn't know you were doing clomid again :hugs: you deserve a hug for that one!! Clomid is evil!:growlmad: You have to stay positive because I just know that as soon as they remove that fibroid you are going to get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I look forward to seeing you with that BFP:flower: when is your surgery going to be? Will it be Lap or will they be able to take it out threw your cervix?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> TBP
> 
> [email protected]! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!! i hope and pray that she is right! But they don't normally say stuff like that unless they have seen it alot, so :happydance::happydance::happydance: Does it hurt? hopefully your progesterone test will also have the added benefit of being super high and give you a little heads up! That is an awesome number of progesterone on an unmedicated cycle! Mine was only 6 last cycle so i'm doing clomid again. hoping and praying for you girl!
> 
> Afm-i have to say that i'm kind of looking forward to being forced to take a break from ttc after the surgery. It will be a nice change for a while. I'm staying positive!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha! Yea it sure would be!! I have never heard that before, but apparently a cyst in your breast can be added to the list of pregnancy symptoms :rofl:
> No it doesn't hurt. Both of my boobs are sore and have been since O :shrug: I try really hard not to SS, but I can't help but feel light headed, nauseous and overly emotional lately. I even cried to OH yesterday because he forgot to wake me up and give me a kiss good bye :haha: I thought I was coming down with something, but Dr said nope, everything else looks good.
> 
> I didn't know you were doing clomid again :hugs: you deserve a hug for that one!! Clomid is evil!:growlmad: You have to stay positive because I just know that as soon as they remove that fibroid you are going to get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I look forward to seeing you with that BFP:flower: when is your surgery going to be? Will it be Lap or will they be able to take it out threw your cervix?Click to expand...

your symptoms sure sound promising! especially the tears!!! thank you for your kind words :hugs: i go on dec 29 to talk with the specialist and see what procedure would be best, etc. Then i guess we schedule the surgery. This monday i go to the FS just to check my follicle size and see if clomid is working on me. I hope i have some good follicles! I wasn't even going to bother ttc this month but since i already took the clomid, i'm not wasting the hormones!!


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP I know all to well that symptoms, can mean absolutely nothing some times!! but thanks :hugs: 

and Hell ya!! You better be trying this cycle! You didn't take that clomid for nothing girl :) Let us know how your FS appt goes :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Flip girls.....I don't dare say it but it's looking good!! :happydance:The test still doesn't come up really dark till about 10 mins, but there is a faint line visible at 3 minutes.

Eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk!!!! I hope, hope, hope I have a sticky bean on board!!!

And Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wowwwwwwwweeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Fx'd for you...roll on next week! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0253.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeycheeks

I was on Clomid 100 mg for a month(dint ovulate) and Clomid 150 mg for another 3 cycles.
After that I went one cycle off Clomid , but dint ovulate .
No BFP yet :(:(

Currently on Metformin 1500 mg
Tamoxifen on cd 2-5


----------



## TeddyBearPug

honeycheeks said:


> I was on Clomid 100 mg for a month(dint ovulate) and Clomid 150 mg for another 3 cycles.
> After that I went one cycle off Clomid , but dint ovulate .
> No BFP yet :(:(
> 
> Currently on Metformin 1500 mg
> Tamoxifen on cd 2-5

:xmas3: welcome!! I'm not familiar with Tamoxifen, is it to make you ovulate? 

JWB-wow, your lines ARE looking darker!!!! i'm so excited! i really really really hope this is it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks TBP, I hope so too :hugs: xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls!!

So I took my temp yesterday morning just because, it was 98.03! That is low for post O. So I decided to do it again this morning.. And 98.63! Wow that is a big rise! if I believed in post O temps, I would think that I was pregnant:dohh::haha:

But I just went to the bathroom and I had a dime size blob of CM and it had pinkish/brownish tint to it :shrug: I am at least 7dpo, at most 10dpo. Hope it means something good:) 

JWAB good luck hun!!!! I hope this is it for you:) and keep posting ur tests hun! :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-do you normally start spotting at 10dpo? i'm really feeling good about this!!!! but i know to well that it doesn't do any good to ss:wacko: This would be such a great month to have you and JWB get that bfp!!! fx'd for both of you!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh Pretty....fingers crossed!! When do u plan to test? xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all!
Honeycheeks- welcome :)

JWB- OMG OMG OMG! Congatulations! that is :bfp: and very dark! That trigger would be out of your system by now right? Are you going to do a digi or a frer in a few days???? 

Pretty- Aw your symptoms sound very promising good luck with this cycle hun my fx'd ever so tightly for you! Maybe the little break you had has done you good :)

Teddy- How are you feeling hun?

I literally just read the last two pages as havent had time to read it all so sorry if I missed anyone...

AFM- Surgery tomorrow and I am so scared! I know I keep saying it but I cannot help it all sorts of stuff is going through my head... I always have bad luck so I am preparing myself for bad news afterwards!
x


----------



## Justwantababy

Thank you!! It's all a bit surreal. I thought I would 'feel' different - but I don't really.

I rang the nurse team who've been giving me all my scans to tell them, and they were lovely! I had a fs appointment on 22 Dec which they've now cancelled, and a scan booked in for 5th Jan - by which time they should be able to see a heartbeat [-o&lt;

I've ordered digis today and hoping they will arrive tomorrow, so will do that the next day. I think my oh has set Wednesday in his head as our 'official' day (when AF would be due) - so I think once we reach then and he sees it on a digi he might believe it. 

Scerena honey I wish you all the best for your op. I can completely understand you being scared, I would be too. But as far as the doctor's are concerned this is a pretty routine procedure, which is good. And I will keep my fingers crossed for good results for you. Let us know how you get on as soon as you're recovered! :hugs: :hugs:

x x x


----------



## beanhunter

JWB it certainly is looking good for you!
Scerena everything crossed for you. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

I'm just off to take my mum to the specialists. So scared for her.


----------



## Justwantababy

thanks BH :hugs: Good luck at the specialist...let us know how you get on xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls for your support but its been cancelled so no op for me now until the 3/01/12 as apparently they have an emergency- surely if it was an emergency it woud have been dealt with today not tomorrow! I was in tears when I got off the phone I was ready for the op deep down! Just had enough now! I have to be scared for another 3 weeks now! xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Scerena honey I'm so sorry to hear that. I know you were nervous but I understand that u must've mentally prepared for it. Just try and put it out your mind (easier said than done I know!) and enjoy Christmas & new year.


----------



## scerena

I will do hun just had enough of everything going wrong all the time :cry: my birthday is on 12th jan and me and oh was planning to do something nice but doubt I will now if the op is on the 3rd... I have had enough now just have to wait until then- but I will be making a complaint I think...

How are you feeling hun?x


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!!

I don't spot before AF, so I am quite confused.. and it really wasn't spotting.. Just CM with a brownish/pinkish tint to it. And I have had 2 more dime size blobs since then. I am not going to poas yet, going to wait to hear my progesterone results 2maro from Dr. If they are decent, then I will test :) 

BH I hope your mom is ok :hugs: :hugs: 

O scerena!!! That is so messed up!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: now you have to wait 3 more weeks hun?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-that is so wrong and messed up :growlmad: i cannot imagine how frustrated you must be. So sorry that you have to go through a longer torment of waiting. :hugs: what kind of emergency? it doesn't make sense

Jwb-do you do progesterone tests to confirm pregnancy where you are? I cannot wait to see your next tests!

Pretty-that sure sounds like IB!!! fx'd for you hun! Wow, this thread is finally getting some lucky girls, thank goodness!

AFM-i had my scan today and had 6 follicles with 3 really good ones at 26, 24, 23mm! So i was happy! The rest were around 15mm. FS said my lining looked good and that we should bd today. He also told me that the surgeon he referred me too thinks i am a good candidate for robotic myomectomy! so thats exciting! i cannot wait for dec 29 for the appt....unless i pregnant first of course!


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP yay for your follicles :happydance: :happydance: 

not sure if I believe in IB lol :shrug: but really hope I get some good news about my progesterone level 2maro :)


----------



## Lily7

hey girls

honeycheeks I am using tamoxifen this upcoming cycle for the first time, it will be 40mg days 2-5. What are your experiences with it?

scerena so sorry they cancelled on you, damn nhs! hope your ok

jwb - congrats! it is looking good hun!

pretty I hope the spotting was just that and af stays away! 

bh I hope your mum is okay, thinking of you

tbp congrats on the follies

sorry if I missed anything, hope evryone is ok xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi lily! :wave:
TBP....Go you with your amazing follicles!! That's great news.
I think here you normally get a blood test to confirm your hcg levels. But when I rang the unit I've been going to for my scans they said there was no need, and that they'd just see me the 5th Jan for my scan. My temp stayed high when normally it would drop today ahead of AF tomorrow, and my tests are getting darker and coming up quicker. My 7dpo prog was 44.6 Do you girls think I should contact the GP anyway for a blood test?

Pretty...keeping my fingers crossed for good results for you!

Scerena I'm feeling fine thanks. Just trying to remember to eat more regularly (I can be bad for skipping meals) , but other than slightly sore and bigger boobs, nothing!


----------



## daopdesign

CONGRATULATIONS JWB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is again awesum news :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bet you can't wait for your scan BH! You should definately see a HB by then and your sickness is a good thing!

Serena, what a joke - cancelling your op. I too would be fuming with them but try to be positive, you will get there in the end and have your baby.

Well I had a scan last Thurs at 13w 1 day and they said everything looks fine but I'm starting to feel anxious as I'm 2 weeks away from when I had my loss in June :cry:

Christmas coming up and decorating is keeping my mind busy but roll on New Year! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beanhunter

I saw the HB at 6 weeks dapo but it was just a tiny blob so I'm hoping it will look like a recognisable baby by then. Maybe it'll start to feel real then! Glad your scan went well and hope the next few weeks go quickly and smoothly for you. 

Congrats JWB :happydance:

I'm so sorry they cancelled your op scerena :(


----------



## daopdesign

Oh sorry BH I'm getting all mixed up here because I've not been on here much!

If you had a scan now you would see a proper little baby dancing about :) So it's your 'dating scan' on the 28th? Thats my 30th birthday!


----------



## beanhunter

Yes it's my dating and NT scan. Counting down the days...


----------



## scerena

Teddy- exactly what I thought if it was an emergency surely it would be on that day not the next day which was my appointment... Anyway I suppose I just have to grit my teeth and wai three weeks... yay for the follicles go you- I hope you get a sticky bean this month with them eggys! What's robotic myomectomy? The name sounds interesting!

Pretty- How long does it take to get your results? And yep my next appointment for the op is the 3rd of january...

Lily- thanks! I know stupid nhs I hate it so so much! How are you?

JWB- so excited for you! And yes you make sure you eat all the time now so you have a nice healthy baby :)

beanhunter- Its ok Im over it now not even scared for the op now, but I am sure I will be :haha: Hows everything going with you and your bean?

daop- I was very fuming I was in tears on the phone I was so angry! Im so glad your scan went ok :) try not to worry too much you need to keep happy for the baby :hugs: we are all still here for you ok... 

Well nothing new with me still on the same long cycle... waiting for af to show... and just chilling really until the op...
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB-its up to you as whether you want the blood test to confirm your pregnancy. I'm a little neurotic so i would probably get it, but everyone is different.

Scerena-its where the surgeon is basically controlling a robot while it does all the incisions and movements that the dr is doing. It is more precise and less mistakes and a quicker recovery time. Also less incision to get to the uterus. So i'm excited. 

I think i ovulated some time last night or today. I was having alot of cramping and pressure during work today, so i think it happened then. Its weird though because i felt both ovaries working. I had major ovary pain on the left side last night and major pain today on the right side. So hopefully i ovulated from both? I've read you can do that if its close to the same time, but idk :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Good luck teddy! Also i hope you ovulated from both sides! 
The surgery sounds very interesting! X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty/jwb-did you take a test yet?! i think jwb, you were waiting to take a digital right? 

how is everyone else? I got my crosshairs this morning! so 3dpo! yay!


----------



## prettynpink29

I think I might be pregnant!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6









pic3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8









pic1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-I'm on my cell phone but that sure looks positive to me!! Congrats!! I will check it out better when I get home!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I always forget those green tests are much farther down than the others. Looks like u have a good start Pretty! How has acu been going for you? Make sure you tell her you had a positive test. I bet you won't have to tho, she'll know by your pulse. =)) Its so SO good to see this thread getting lucky. Its about time.


----------



## scerena

Yay congrats pretty! Good luck when are you going to test again?
I hope we can all join you soon youre right turbo its definately getting lucky on this thread!x


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls!! I already rang the Dr waiting for him to call me back:) 

I came from work early yesterday because I was nauseous and clammy. The cyst is still there in my boob and both boobs are sore today, I also feel a bit crampy. Thought af was on her way, but maybe not!! :) 

I just hope it is real and not another chemical :cry:


----------



## beanhunter

Everything crossed for you pretty!


----------



## scerena

Aw hun :hugs: think positive and rest :) when are you going to test again? How many dpo are you?x


----------



## prettynpink29

a friend tweaked this one for me :thumbup:

I am 11 dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Justwantababy

Raaaaaaagh! EXCITING!! Pretty this is excellent news. I hope and pray you have a sticky bean snuggling down in there. Yay!! xxxx


----------



## Lily7

yay good luck pretty, its looking good


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-:bfp::happydance::dance: super congrats!!!

JWB-i'm not sure if i congratulated you or not?! if not...i am so so sorry!!! Congrats to you too girl!!! :happydance:

This thread is finally getting some results!!! Its about time!


----------



## scerena

This thread is definately getting lucky :yay: when are you testing again?x


----------



## Hugsys

Congratulations Pretty!

Ladies I REALLY need some advise. Since 1 dpo and I am now 5dpo I have been getting pains in my ovaries. Sometimes dull sometimes sharp and its on and off.

This is similar to the pains I had when I got my bfp 3 years ago but also similar to the pains I had from cysts on my ovaries following my m/c. 

Its my first cycle of clomid and I wonder if its 

1.Just my ovaries working harder than they usually do
2. Leading upto something positive (bfp!)
3. Ovarian cysts again 

I would LOVE to find out from you ladies if these pains are normal (as I have never had them like this so many days after ovulation) and what you think causes it.

Thank you!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hugsys said:


> Congratulations Pretty!
> 
> Ladies I REALLY need some advise. Since 1 dpo and I am now 5dpo I have been getting pains in my ovaries. Sometimes dull sometimes sharp and its on and off.
> 
> This is similar to the pains I had when I got my bfp 3 years ago but also similar to the pains I had from cysts on my ovaries following my m/c.
> 
> Its my first cycle of clomid and I wonder if its
> 
> 1.Just my ovaries working harder than they usually do
> 2. Leading upto something positive (bfp!)
> 3. Ovarian cysts again
> 
> I would LOVE to find out from you ladies if these pains are normal (as I have never had them like this so many days after ovulation) and what you think causes it.
> 
> Thank you!

I would say that it could be any of those three! Sorry that doesn't help you! clomid increases your progesterone so it causes all kinds of pregnancy like symptoms as well:dohh: which isn't good while ss! I hope its number 2 though!! any other symptoms?


----------



## prettynpink29

well........................ Just got back from the Drs.

definitely not what I expected:wacko:

HCG and blood pregnancy tests were both negative
Progesterone was 10

so basically I am not pregnant and af should be here in a few days:shrug:

I knew the ICs were crap and I shouldn't believe them, but the frers clearly had a second line and I just can't believe those were false positives. Blood doesn't lie though, so I am out!

Dr wanted to tell me in person because he thought I was gonna be really upset and hysterical. But surprisingly, I didn't shed one tear. I am actually a bit embarrassed, if anything:blush:

I went in expecting to be told I was miscarrying and losing another baby. Being told that there is no baby and never was, is so much easier to deal with, for me personally. I mean I am a little bit upset because I really thought this could be it, but its ok, it just wasn't meant to be :(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-well that completely sucks! :growlmad: i can understand getting a false positive on IC's, but a fRER?! thats messed up! Those tests are suppose to be reliable and i am reading more and more about people getting false positives with them too! That is a scary thought and definitely wrong :growlmad: It sounds like you have a great dr though for him to be so caring and want to talk to you personally about your results. What are the plans for your next cycle?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

What a bummer Pretty. I'm really not liking any tests anymore. I had lines on 3 different brands and it was driving me nuts until my Acu'ist told me to disregard any line that wasn't blatantly positive. I know the doctors tell us that too, but we don't listen. It's saved me quite a few headaches since then. I see lines a lot still, but I pay them no mind. I'm sorry babe. It really bites. Maybe you should have a test burning session.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls. It was quite depressing really. I mean I am ok it's just sad that there is not a reliable test out there now a days. I really don't think I will ever take another home pregnancy test again, unless it's digital. 

My plans for next cycle are to go with the flow. I am not going to take anything but prenatal vitamins and just relax for Christmas and new years. I start a medical program in jan and I am quite excited about that. Hopefully it will keep me busy and not so focused on TTC, because it's just gotten to be to much:(


----------



## gaowhywhy

Beanhunter good luck!


----------



## beanhunter

I'm sorry pretty. I also stopped taking tests until after AF was due as I couldn't handle the stress of trying to figure out if there were lines there.


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh pretty I'm so sorry to hear that. But don't be embarrassed my love, any one of us would've thought the same if we'd had those tests. One false positive you can understand, but two? That's just really cruel.

It sounds like you're taking the best approach to next cycle tho....just enjoy the holidays and start afresh next year.

Sending you a big hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## scerena

Aw pretty :hugs:
I really thought that was it for you there was a clearly a pink line I even saw it on my phone :hugs:
It can be very depressing cant it hunni but we are all here for you and know exactly what you're going through message me any time- Do you remember my pink lines on my superdrug tests- so dont be embarrased, Im doing the same over xmas and new year just chilling out having fun and even a few drinks- I cant try anyway but I think I would still of been taking the same approach xx


----------



## Lily7

aww pretty I really thought this was it for you, keep your chin up.

This really has turned into a lucky thread, I really hope we all are expecting soon, how many of us are still waiting?


----------



## daopdesign

It's great how a few of us have got lucky towards the end of this year but it's also quite sad for those who haven't :hugs: 

I hope all you wonderful ladies have a lovely Christmas and lucky you's who aren't pregnant that can get merry! :drunk:

Pretty, you're day will come soon enough I'm sure and try not to get to disheartened about all this TTC. I know it's hard but stay positive :)

Well I'm 1 week away from d-day. Keeping myself calm and trying not to worry, what else can I do:shrug:

Happy X-MAS everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i got my progesterone results today. 22.9! The plan is to call the FS friday and either tell them i've started AF or if i haven't. If no AF..i get a pregnancy test. It will be 11dpo by then. i usually spot by 10dpo so i will have a general idea by thursday. today is 8dpo and i'm not feeling very positive but i'm secretly hoping.

How are you ladies? Ready for Christmas? My cleaning starts tomorrow i think! lol!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh TBP exciting! Would be perfect if we could squeeze one more bfp out of this thread in 2012.

I'm fine but just so, so tired. Looking forward to a few lie ins over Xmas :)

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies. I hope 2012 is a fantastic year for all of us xxx


----------



## scerena

Hi everyone :)
Teddy- good luck hun!

Glad everyone sounds well :hugs:
Ive been so busy with xmas just around the corner

Well if i dont get on before i hope that all you lovely ladies have a wonderful xmas xx


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. So I've got very mixed feelings about next week. It's my scan on Wednesday and I'm exciting about seeing toodle again but so so scared it won't go well. I've also just found out my mums operation has been brought forward to Wednesday to so it'll be a funny old day. Very apprehensive. Could be such a good or awful day


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beanhunter said:


> Hi all. So I've got very mixed feelings about next week. It's my scan on Wednesday and I'm exciting about seeing toodle again but so so scared it won't go well. I've also just found out my mums operation has been brought forward to Wednesday to so it'll be a funny old day. Very apprehensive. Could be such a good or awful day

Try and stay positive and lets pray that you get 2 great things happen on wednesday! 

I had my beta test today. It was negative of course. I'm 11 dpo and still no spotting, which is awesome in itself! I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## scerena

Well it has been very quiet? Is everyone ok? Hope you all had a good xmas :)

Beanhunter- how did your scan go? And how did your mums appointment go? I really hope good news for both you was in my thoughts yesterday Or have i read it wrong and its next weds?

Teddy- sorry to hear about your negative beta :hugs: good though about not spotting

Im hoping 2012 turns out to be a better year for us girls this on has been rubbish and we all deserve that happy ending and im hoping it happens for us ALL very soon
X


----------



## beanhunter

Hi. My scan went well. Am now 12+3 so bumped forward a few days. 
Mum not good. Looks like some sort of cancer that has spread. Not sure where it's from yet but doesn't look too good at the mo. We found out 5 mins after the scan so haven't felt much like sharing our news as I'm pretty tearful. It's such a shock because 4 consultants all thought it would be nothing. I think the chap who operated is as shocked as anyone. 

How is everyone else? When is your op scerena?


----------



## scerena

Yay beanhunter so youre nearly in 2nd tri :) im so happy bubs is nice and healthy :hugs:
I am so so so sorry about your mum hun :cry: my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family, when will you find out more? Honestly if you need to talk i am here an sonare all the other girls :hugs:

My op is tuesday- im not scared now although i expect i will be on the day, im just more worried about my tube being blocked... Also af hasnt come im like cd53 i think and i bet she arrives right on the time of my op and they tell me i cant have it... I just want it over an done with without any delays now x


----------



## Justwantababy

Beanhunter - so happy to hear your scan went well. But so sorry to hear about your mum. You must have such mixed feelings right now. What's next for your mum? It's amazing what can be done these days....I hope so much there's an effective treatment available. :hugs: to you sweetheart, and yes, we are all here for you.

Scerena - I hope AF stays away for you and you get your op as scheduled, then have a nice fresh start to 2012.

As for me...I'm just waiting for my scan on Jan 5th. We told quite a lot of family over Christmas, but I just hope we're not tempting fate. We just couldn't keep it secret when I wasn't drinking. Plus I probably won't see a lot of them for a few months so would've had to tell them over the phone. I just hope and pray my little sweetpea sticks! [-o&lt;


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :) and i hope you have a sticky bean too please keep us posted after your scan x


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks girls. I do feel really mixed but mostly sad. I don't want to do this without my mum. She's always said how much she wants to be a grandma and now he either might not get the chance or not for very long. We are waiting on more results and I guess it's then chemo and possibly more surgery. First step is to get her fully over the op though as it was very big surgery but she was up and walking today so that's good. 

Thought you might like to see toodle too! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/fae0c900.jpg


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: hi all! i had my appt with the surgeon yesterday. I'm not sure where i'm at right now. I'm going to find another surgeon to talk to before i make a final decision. I have made up my mind to get the fibroid removed with robotic myomectomy, i just not sure who i want to do it. So i will be spending this weekend trying to find some other drs to call on Monday. In the time being, i'm waiting for the current surgeons office to contact insurance and find out how much this is all going to cost. I am finishing up AF right now, i'm not sure what cd i'm on to be honest. I'm still temping and back to all natural. The FS office won't help me anymore until i get the fibroid removed, so i'm just stuck right now. I hope everyone has a great NYE planned!


----------



## daopdesign

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Christmas with your families and lets hope 20 12 is our year! :happydance:

scerena - Have you been asked to do a pregnancy test before your op seeing as you are now CD53!? I think they need to be sure just in case. Next year will be your year I just know it! :)

I'm sorry about your mum's cancer BH, what an awful situation to be in. Did they catch it early enough and is treatment looking hopeful at all? Lovely scan photos, your only about 4 weeks behind me! :flower:

TBP I hope next year also brings you a little bean and you get the treatment you need. Have a good NY and enjoy a tipple for me!:drunk:

Bet you can't wait for your scan JWB! I'm sure your little one will be absolutely fine and telling close family is the first thing we did at like 3 weeks!!!

As for me, well I've just gone past the 16 weeks mark and feeling a bit more hopeful. Had a gender scan last week and it's another boy!!! Can't believe it. I really am beginning to feel like we've been given another chance. I even bought some newborn clothing in the Next online sale yeaterday, gotta stay positive!

Have a great New Year and let 2012 bring us all our beautiful and cherished babies! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## beanhunter

Great news dapo. So happy for you. 

Unfortunately I dont think they've caught mums cancer early as it's already spread. Can't believe it as she's so well. Hoping they have some chemo that can control it for a period of time though. :(


----------



## scerena

Happy new year girls :dust: :dust: :dust: i hope that 2012 makes all our dreams and wishes come true!

Daop- thanks hun yea we have to do a test im sure it will be one line :/ im a little scared as we has unprotected sex the other day heat of the moment! Im so glad youre past the 16 week mark and congrats on having another little boy they do such sweet bous clothing :)

Beanhunter- i am so sorry to hear the news about your mum :hugs: my step mum had cancer, i hope they can give your mum chemo and try prevent it spreading even more :hugs: and what a beautiful scan photo :) 

Teddy- i hope that they can get things moving for you soon i know how horrible it is being stuck with no ttc ahead i have been like that for a good few months now. I hope 2012 is a much better year for you :hugs:

2 days until my op and have the feeling af is going to arrive any time typical!
X


----------



## daopdesign

beanhunter said:


> Great news dapo. So happy for you.
> 
> Unfortunately I dont think they've caught mums cancer early as it's already spread. Can't believe it as she's so well. Hoping they have some chemo that can control it for a period of time though. :(

Hopefully the chemo will give her enough time to meet your little one. I can only imagine what pain you must be feeling right now. I'm so sorry this is happening at what should be a precious time for you and the baby :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Well af is here looks like another op will be cancelled :cry: i have literally had enough now i dont see the point anymore of ttc nothing works put for me and nothing works sorry for the rant girls im so angry with my body and the ward is shut until tues wen im meant to be in there!x


----------



## beanhunter

I was bleeding when I had my lap and dye scerena so I'd go along anyway and talk to the gynae surgeon. Don't just take the nurses word for it as they told me mine would be cancelled. 

I hope the chemo gives her time too. My sister is getting married next sept too so there's lots to look forward to but none of it will be the same without mum. Just keep thinking if we'd got pregnant the first month she would have had over a year with a grandchild already. It's just so unfair.


----------



## scerena

Thanke beanhunter, I have no choice but to go along anyway as the office doesnt open until tuesday and not until 9, I have to be there for 7.45 Im praying they do it I really dont want them to cancel it again.
Aw hun I hope 2012 is a better year for you and your family, the chemo gave my step mum time so I hope it does the same for your mum :hugs: x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i'm so sorry AF has arrived. I really hope they do not cancel your surgery again. I think you should go ahead and just tell them when you get there. I'm sure they will go ahead and do it then because they don't want to waste your spot and lose money. That really has to be frustrating. Just hang in there girl.:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the reply, i am going to go along as i will be cd3 and i usually only bleed medium flow and usually just light bleed/ spotting then. So im hoping if im light they do it. Just feels like i have no luck of all the days af chose to come and it was right by my op i really dont want it cancelled again :cry: x


----------



## beanhunter

Honestly they said to me as long as not heavy and no clots then it would be fine. Everything crossed for you. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

You have given me hope :) i should be light by then or even spotting so fingers crossed they go ahead with the surgery i will definately keep all you ladies updated and if they dont you will have me ranting away on here until my next appointment lol! X


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Vitex is a great herbal supplement to try, especially if you aren't on Clomid.
I heard it is really good with natural ovulation and I just ordered some, cause I'm taking a break from Clomid AFTER this month.. 

Thought I'd let ya know! GL


----------



## scerena

Armywife- :hi: i hope this last round of clomid gives you your :bfp: how many rounds have you done? Gl x


----------



## ArmyWife91210

:) This will be my second round.. first round was 50mg. but he upped it to 100 mg this time hoping that if the mcs are due to my progesterone that it will help.. 
I was relieved and shocked to know that it did actually work for me.. I'm trying to stay positive I know someone women never ovulate on clomid, so I'm thankful for that..
I just hope I don't have to go through any more MCS.
Did you ovulate on your clomid?


And whats ovarian drilling? :/ sounds painful


----------



## scerena

Great that you ovulate on it :) i am so sorry about your losses :hugs: i hope the next bfp you get is a nice sticky one :)

Well they told me i didnt... But i took a round of it without them knowing so it was unmonitored and i took it alongside low dose aspirin and charted and that month showed i ovulated on it via my chart... So not sure if my body needed a chance or the aspirin helped???

Ovarian drilling is basically when they lazer some of the cysts off my ovaries as i have pcos and hopefully this will help to lower my testosterone levels and regulate my cycles. Im having a lap and dye test too to check my tubes as i had a hsg and they wasnt sure if one of my tubes was spasming or blocked... And im having a hysteroscopy to check my uterus as my lining was quite thin on clomid so they want to make sure everything is ok there...
Im hoping to have the op on tues xx


----------



## Lily7

good luck for your op scerena, I hope they do it, I think they will x


----------



## ArmyWife91210

scerena said:


> Great that you ovulate on it :) i am so sorry about your losses :hugs: i hope the next bfp you get is a nice sticky one :)
> 
> Well they told me i didnt... But i took a round of it without them knowing so it was unmonitored and i took it alongside low dose aspirin and charted and that month showed i ovulated on it via my chart... So not sure if my body needed a chance or the aspirin helped???
> 
> Ovarian drilling is basically when they lazer some of the cysts off my ovaries as i have pcos and hopefully this will help to lower my testosterone levels and regulate my cycles. Im having a lap and dye test too to check my tubes as i had a hsg and they wasnt sure if one of my tubes was spasming or blocked... And im having a hysteroscopy to check my uterus as my lining was quite thin on clomid so they want to make sure everything is ok there...
> Im hoping to have the op on tues xx


I have never been Monitored. I am seeing a fertility specialist, but when I took my first round of Clomid, he didn't do levels for my progesterone, and he didn't do any follow ups. I just feel like they are stringing me along. I really want to see another specialist that is going to take this with more caution. As I told him last time that a dr. said I needed to be put on progesterone supplements and he said no.. then after I went to see him about my m/c, he said he wants to put me on it.. I'm so tired of drs that don't listen, and that don't simply care at all :/

Good luck with all your testing, I'm hoping that my pcos wont get to the point where I actually have to have the cysts removed. They sometimes burst on their own, and it's so pain ful :( 

But I'll be thinking of you hun!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Doctors never listen really they think they know best all the time... I never got my levels tested as the scans were showing them i didnt ovulate :/ but i dont know lol!
Its not like the cysts are causing me any pain but with pcos you get clusters of little cysts even on your ovaries so by getting rid of them i should be able to have a normal cycle- i hope you get a bfp soon and dont need anything like this done...

Thankyou i will update first thing on the morning if they dont do it i bet they wont as i have NO luck what so ever! X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-do you have any other signs of pcos? you have been waiting for this surgery for so long, I hope they can keep your schedule so you can finally move forward in your journey. Theres nothing worse than waiting on someone else!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- Not really mainly my periods, ive put on weight but i have a healthy bmi, i get bad skin, not many bad symptoms- ive never had a regular period i was diagnosed at 17 after countless visits to the docs they gave me a scan at the hospital. So hoping they do it but that hospital is so strict that i am expecting them to say no, there is nothing more i want apart from this op and i really dont want to have it posponed i was hoping 2012 would be the year we could just move forward... How are you anyway?

And lily thank you, how are you? Are you taking clomid this cycle?
X


----------



## daopdesign

Hoping they will do your surgery tomorrow scerena. Crazy but what if you don't tell them your on your period?! Only for the drilling though as surely your ovaries don't interfere with a menstrul flow?? Of course for the HSG they'll know lol xxx


----------



## scerena

I may aswell tell them... I was thinking to say im cd4 instead of cd3 im not really heavy i dont have proper heavy periods... Or should i say i started spotting in the morning? Hmmmm lol x


----------



## daopdesign

OK if I were you I would say what you just mentioned: that your monthly bleeds are always very light lasting only a few days and Tues is CD4 and you're VERY VERY light, a bit of odd spotting. Let us know how you get on good luck hun xx


----------



## scerena

Do you think im more likely to be caught out? It not properly heavy, more medium/light flow soz if TMI (im not even filling a pad) im in two minds on wether to say im
Cd4 or that i started spotting morning... Grrr i hate lying!
X


----------



## beanhunter

Say your cd3 or 4. Tell the truth. If they cancel then it'll be hard but it's because they think it's the safest thing to do. After all you don't want to end up with more problems because they did it at the wrong time. 
That said, you sound like you're lighter than I was when I had mine done.


----------



## scerena

Thats what i mean- it must be safe as so many ladies on here have said they had it whilst on af! But my hospital are so annoying and prob wont even do it argh i dont know what to do... Ill tell the truth and wait for another appointment i think im use to waiting im sure a few more weeks wont hurt x


----------



## Lily7

thanks scerena, no I am on tamoxifen this cycle, today is cd6. If I were you I would say cd 3 or 4 and how light you are that its not even filling a pad, then they will know its going away, whereas if you say you started spotting in the morning they might not want to go in there if they think there is a full af to come away. (hope that makes sense lol)x


----------



## scerena

Oh yeh sorry you did tell me that! How is it going?

Yes im going to say the truth and good point you made there, if it gets posponed at least i know tht af wont be due lol! X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-I would just tell the truth and tell them how light AF is. I know it would be annoying to reschedule but if something went wrong, you would put alot of blame on yourself for lying even if it wasn't something you could have prevented anyways. If they do reschedule (really hoping they don't) ask them to reschedule immediately since you've already had to wait because they rescheduled you and maybe get something to prevent your period so this doesn't happen again. I mean, gosh, it has to be hard to schedule around AF!!

I called and got an appt with another surgeon who specializes in myomectomies for next monday. I'm so glad i don't have to wait forever to get in! I'm feeling excited about finding a good, qualified surgeon. I think he will be the one!

I asked my FS if i had PCOS, because i feel like i have tons of symptoms, but he said since i have always gotten regular AF's i don't have it. My period is always pretty regular, no more than 32 days and i don't have cysts on my ovaries but i have bad skin, excess hair, weight gain, and some hair loss.


----------



## scerena

Yes im going to tell the truth and i am hoping they reschedule immediately otherwise im giving up on this op and not bother, the nurse doesnt want to 'play' with my hormones or prevent af when i asked! But it took 3 weeks for this appointment and i know for sure af wont be here that soon...

Yay good luck at your appointment- are you excited to have a plan to look forward too? An im glad you dont have pcos its horrible but your symptoms sound exactly like it though!

I want a plan so bad and i jist lnow the op is not going to happen and i will have to wait but to be honest im use to waiting it seems all i ever do anyway x


----------



## Lily7

I think they will still do it scerena, judging by what other girls who have had it done have said. I am getting scanned monday coming so we will see if it has produced any follicles, doubt it. Good luck I will be thinking of you in the morning x


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily i appreciate it :hugs: and i hope so it says no on my letter though but hopefully the receptionist will at least ask the surgeon for me...

Aw thats good please keep us updated on how you get on :)

I will be on here first thing in the morning to let you ladies know if they dont go ahead with it x


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya Scerena - hoping since you've not posted already that they went ahead with your op. Hope you're feeling ok honey - will check in on you later. 

Lily - it was probably just coincidence, but when I was trying to grow my follicles I used a hot water bottle on my stomach, ate honey and cinnamon (supposed to increase blood flow to your ovaries etc) and lay on the floor with my legs on the sofa for about 5-10 mins each day, again to increase blood flow. Might be worth trying? Good luck for Mondayxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey girls! Happy New Year!

Scerena, good luck at your appt hun. I hope if will help you on your next step to a LO.

Lily, I heard that Cinnamon and honey helped as well. Worth a shot! And of course, acu! 

JWB, how are ya?? I see lil bean is 7 weeks old now. Scans?

Teddy! Yay for more doc options! I'll hit up your journal as always! Hugs babe!

Bean, aww babe I really wish I could hug you for reals. I just want to take your pain away and make your momma better. I want you to be able to enjoy your pregnancy. Just know your momma wants you to take really good care of yourself no matter what happens to her. That's just how moms are - forever selfless. They give and give until there's no more left. Major hugs and forehead kisses!

I hope that was everyone! If not, I'm sorry. Lots of babydust all over in this thread! Lots has been going on for me. Some good, some bad, but its all in my journal if you feel like reading. Good luck girls!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks jwab, those are good tips, think I will give them a try x


----------



## Lily7

Thanks turbo, I will give it a shot, had my first acu yest and really didn't like it :( how are you? 

Sorry if I am missing ppl too as I am on my phone :(


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
I hope youre all well?
Well long story short I went in this morning for the op- I told them I was on my period full flow and the surgeon didnt even blink an eye and done it :)

I was in tears before I went down and whilst going to sleep I was the second lady in... They was all VERY lovely and supportive to me....

So I was in and out of surgery in about an hour, I come round and they asked me on a scale of 1-3 how much pain I was in I said 2 so they gave me painkillers... Apparently I was a little disorientated fiddling withthe thingy in my hand and asking for oh lol when he wasnt even there as he wasnt allowed to stay I was saying he was in the room waiting lol...

Anyhow about an hour after I was up and going to the toilet... I took it easy Im walking very slowly, I couldnt go back to sleep and still havent as I have visitors here at home I just dont feel tired.. I have been keeping dosed up on painkillers and I feel minimal pain just mainly uncomfortable at times but nothing major- Hopefully I wont be any worse tomorrow fx'd :happydance:

ANYWAY RESULTS ARE- 
-My left tube was blocked BUT they unblocked it :) so I now have two tubes
-They done ovarian drilling and she is happy with my ovaries she said my pcos wasnt too bad and they should work good now...
-No endo :)
-My lining is always good they looked in my uterus- So ,must have been the clomid thinning my lining....

So basically she is happy as I have two tubes and should have more regular periods... Now the nurse said try naturally now as I am absolutely fine see how things go- They will send me a follow up appointment and discuss plans etc then...

I didnt however ask when we can bed again? Any ideas???

I am so happy that I had the op done and I would do it again if I had too :)

Thank you for the support ladies I really appreciate it :)
x


----------



## Lily7

Thats great news scerena, I am so glad everything is all good now and hopefully your discomfort will soon subside, sorry I dont know how long you should wait before bd'ing, probably just when you feel you can I would say, good luck honey, hopefully you are on your road to a bfp very very soon x


----------



## daopdesign

Excellent news hun! I'm so happy for you :) In regards to DTD I would try in about 14 days or more when you know you might be ovulating (maybe time to try those opk's again!). I know I've already told you this but I have a good feeling about you, ya see I got pregnant naturally 2 months after my HSG and that was the first time in 8 years and ever!!! I wasn't even trying at the time as I believed I'd just need the Clomid again. It's a shame my natural baby was lost but at least I'd done it! 

Hope the pain eases off soon too, you get plenty of rest xx


----------



## scerena

Thank you hun :)
I said 'am I mire fertile now' she said yes that is why we do it! durrrrr :haha: I was still a bit out of it lol. I know its not always the way, but I am not going to get my hopes up and keep hope.

You girls are great and I love you all!
I am so happy there are nomore underlaying problems and I know where I stand now :)
x


----------



## scerena

Thanks daop :) I ordered opks as soon as I got in :haha: Goes to show why my hsg didnt help cause the tube was blocked so now hopefully that helps :) Thanks for your good feeling I hope youre right :)
So its safe to do it this month IF I feel up for it?
x


----------



## beanhunter

Awesome news! We were told we could bd whenever. Think we waited about 7-10 days before I was feeling up to it but whenever you want is fine.


----------



## scerena

thank bean :)
im sure I wont be up to bd yet just wanted to make sure it was safe to this cyle cause of the dye

I am so happy girls hopefully that tube being unblocked will make a difference :) x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-yay! im so happy to hear your good news!!! :happydance: 2012 is going to be a great year for you i just know it!!! i am just so relieved that it all worked out for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks teddy :hugs: means alot having all you girls here to support me :) im so happy about the good news and i hope yours and daops feeling become true :) and i wish us all to get that bfp we have longed for so long to happen :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh yay Scerena that's such fantastic news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

You must be so relieved, what a great outcome. I can't help you with when you can BD safely, but I'm sure if you weren't supposed to I'm sure they would have emphasised that.

I'm so chuffed for you honey, really am.

Got my first scan tomorrow - am bricking it! So excited on one hand but just so scared in case it doesn't go how we want. Just got to think positive though. And I threw up for the first time this morning which I was VERY excited about! xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun i am happy too- im happy they found a problem and managed to fix it- that really gives me hope now im hoping that was stopping me and now i have a good chance but fx'd i am not going to get ahead of myself...

Yay on the scan! Sickness is a good thing! Please let us know how you get on :) im excited for you :)

All the girls that had a lap- my belly button incision must of been bleeding yesterday i was told to change the dressing on friday- should i be waiting that long to change that one?c


----------



## Lily7

good luck for your scan jwab x


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Lily, it's really appreciated :hugs: xxxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats Scerena! Wonderful news! Lots of babydust for you!


----------



## scerena

Thanks turbo :) im happy with the news i got and happy to have both tubes im ober the moon! Thanks for the support you ladies are great!
Im still a bit sore dreading changing the dressing on friday :( ouch! But its all worth it as i know that i have both tubes whereas before i didnt!

How are you anyway?x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I think its awesome u are a fertile mertile now! It may hurt a bit to change. Owie! I know docs say to not use ointment, but I ALWAYS use Neosporin or something like it on my open cuts. Helps heal faster and keep it from getting uncomfortably dry. I'm doing good. We're working on buying a house so its very stressful. Other than that, still doing the acupuncture and trying to have a natural period. I'm on day like a bazillion. So acu'ist has me on herbs to help induce.


----------



## daopdesign

All the best for your scan tomorrow JWB! What you'll see will be like a prawn shape but just you wait a few more weeks and you'll see a baby in there with long arms and legs! x


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Well i hope i am a fertile mertile im not getting my hopes up but ive my fx'd!
Im crapping myself changing the dressing especially where i have fine blonde hairs on my stomach ouch :cry:
Oh no i hope acu can help bring on your af! Do you have pcos? A new house- nice! I expect it is very stressful- is it helping to keep your mind off ttc though? X


----------



## Lily7

did anyone just watch one born every minute, I have a lump in my throat lol


----------



## scerena

I have it on record and i am watchin it in half an hour i love it but i must admit i do wish it was me! :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Take the dressing off in the bath or shower. Will come off easier. Mine came off after 24hrs and I never had a new one to put on. 

Good luck with your scan JWAB. Keep us posted. 
How are you doing dapo?


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh lily I just watched it and ended up crying, as always!

Night girls, will update you tomorrow with my (hopefully [-o&lt; ) good news xxx


----------



## scerena

Cant wait to hear your good news JWB :) 

Beanhunter- thanks for the tip i will do that as feels almost like a plaster! I am so scared ouch im a whimp lol! How are you?x


----------



## Lily7

jwab I was almost crying too, one of the guys was a nut job and the other was so amazed by the birth god love him, then he had to go away :( Dont want to say too much incase Scerena hasnt watched that far yet! Cant wait for next weeks episode lol Good luck for your scan jwab x


----------



## prettynpink29

Just wanted to pop in and say hi girls!! I need to get on here more because I think about u all so often!! :hugs: 

Secrena I am so so happy your op went well hun!!!! Wonderful news!! 

This thread is turning lucky with all these bfps :) 

Afm nothing much new! Except acupuncture moved my O date up to cd 17 this cycle :) and no cysts in 2 months :) I start medical school in 1 week and feeling very excited to have my attention directed some where else for awhile. Also have fs appt end of the month, OHs SA, and hopefully egg retrieval in March! Looking forward to 2012 and a new year! 

Much love! 
Heather


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi girls!! I need to get on here more because I think about u all so often!! :hugs:
> 
> Secrena I am so so happy your op went well hun!!!! Wonderful news!!
> 
> This thread is turning lucky with all these bfps :)
> 
> Afm nothing much new! Except acupuncture moved my O date up to cd 17 this cycle :) and no cysts in 2 months :) I start medical school in 1 week and feeling very excited to have my attention directed some where else for awhile. Also have fs appt end of the month, OHs SA, and hopefully egg retrieval in March! Looking forward to 2012 and a new year!
> 
> Much love!
> Heather

are you doing ivf?

Congrats on med school! that will def keep your mind busy and off ttc! what are you going for? you have a busy few months planned!

AFM-my temp jumped up today so i'm wondering if i ovulated on cd 10...highly unlikely, but idk. I will know tomorrow if the temp stays up. I've had tons of ewcm for 2 days and my cervix has been high and soft...i think its open, but i always get confused.


----------



## scerena

:hi: pretty! Yes please come on more i always think about you! How are you doing? Great news about not having any cysts for 2 months- things ate looking up for you! An med school will take your mind off things and hopefully your :bfp: will creep up on you as a surprise when youre least expecting it :hugs: and keep us updated of your oh's sa!

Teddy- cd10 thats early but good if you have bd right? Are you hoping that you have o yet or not? 

JWB- how did the scan go hun??? Hope everything is well :hugs:

Afm- i am still in a bit of pain :cry: i had surgery tuesday is this normal? Sometimes it hurts quite alot! I have to change my dressin today which i am absolutely dreading :cry:
TMI alert!- i havent emptied my bowels since tuesday do you think this may be contributing to my pain?
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- i would think that it is normal to still be hurting since your surgery was on tues. Plus you had some major incisions, so its going to hurt. And i'm sure it doesn't help you havent' had a BM...that creates a whole new set of pains! Gets some fiber in you girl!! :haha: Are you having to take pain meds?

We BD on cd 9 and i had ewcm so it would be ok i guess. I'm not really trying real hard this cycle. It would be nice to have it taken away so i don'thave to stress over it! But i will know more tomorrow after taking my temp. Actually, i do hope it already passed, but its crazy because i don't think i've ever ovulated this early!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls just a quickie scan - went great! :happydance: Just one bambino in there, heart beating away, looking gorgeous. Am totally in love! Was sat there crying away, just so happy and relieved, and feeling so blessed. Definitely my fave internal scan! 

Will post a pic over the weekend....gonna be hectic today as have work and my mum&dad are coming to stay tonight so got to get this place mum-tidy eeek!

Will catch up properly over the weekend....lovely to hear from u again pretty!

And Scerena if you're on cocodamol or anything opioid based that can cause constipation...you can get something to help over the counter.

Love to you all x x x


----------



## scerena

Teddy- thanks i am a bit more relieved now that i know its normal i am such a worrier! Teddy its not funny lol! I wish i could have a BM i am going to get something today to help lol! Yes ive been taking pain meds they dont always help though... Hmmm
Thats good you bd on cd9 so chances are that if you did ovulate then you have a gd chance please let us know your temp!

JWB- yay i am so happy for you! Congrats on seeing your healthy little bubba now relax and enjoy :) and yea please share a pic when you have a chance :)
My mum said to me last night it could be the codrydamol i was taking so i think im just going to take paracetamols today if can :haha:
X


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats on the scan JWAB!
Scerena - I think that all sounds pretty normal. I found my pain came and went as I started doing more. Keep on with the painkillers. 
Pretty - glad you are doing well! I've missed you!


----------



## scerena

Hi, I finally managed to go, it has eased the pain abit now! Sorry if TMI 
I changed my dressings today two are fine but the belly button one looks like it is bleeding still abit- I phoned the ward and they said to use kettle water and cotton wool to clean it- yuk I cannot do that! Its making me feel sick just thinking about it... x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB- that is great news about your scan! i can't wait to see your pics!

Scerena-yay for BM!!! lol! hope your feeling better!

AFM-My temp went down today so i didn't ovulate early. I should have known it was too good to be true! lol! I have my dr appt on monday to see if i want this guy to operate on me. I'm hoping it all works out.


----------



## pink mum

hi girls how r u all,its bn so long ihavent talked to u girls,if nything new happend here during my absence then inform me coz i cannot read these pages,it will take so long,all the best girls


----------



## scerena

Teddy- :hugs: you might still obulate hun what cd are you? Have you made a decision as to wether you want the operation or not? 

Pink mum- how are you? You havent been on in so long! I will let everyone update you about themselves as im not sure what you do and dont know... Afm- i had a laparosvopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling on tuesday- my results were- they unblocked one of my tubes so now i have two working and clear tubes :) they lazered some cysts off my ovaries to help regulate my cycles and my uterus is normal including my lining (so must have been the clomid thinning it) so i am to try naturally for a while.
How have you been? Any news with you??? Hope you are well x


----------



## Justwantababy

Here's our little blob on his 7w+2d scan. Beautiful isn't he?! Next one (12 week) is booked for 8th Feb - seems ages away!! But I know it will come round. Hope you are all well and have had nice weekends! x x x
 



Attached Files:







Pip.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lily7

lovely scan picture x


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Lily. I know you can't actually see much but it means the world to us. x x


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats JWAB! cute!


----------



## Lily7

I'm sure it does jwab, its lovely, I bet your so happy :) x


----------



## LesleyL

i just came across this forum. it caught my eye because i was on clomid for 4 cycles, decided to take a break one month because my hubby was going to be away, and then took my fifth cycle the following month. my ob/gyn was NOT happy with me. he said that we finally got my cycle regular and me ovulating with the clomid, then i skipped a dose. well, that 5th cycle, i proved him wrong, and now i am pg with twins :) i think taking a break for that month kind of relaxed me and gave me a "whatever happens will happen" attitude. good luck to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

LesleyL-thanks,, what an inspiring story! congrats on your double beanie!

JWB-beautiful scan!!

Scerena-i'm on cd 14 now. I should ovulate cd 16-18 more than likely, but we will see. I go see a different dr tomorrow to talk about the surgery. I am definitely going to get it, i just have to find someone i trust to do that. The surgery makes me very nervous!! How are you feeling?

AFM-i've lost 3 pounds this week from my diet. I'm kind of dissapointed but i know that is a good number. I'm doing this to help me conceive hopefully. Its the only thing i can control now. I go for my dr appt tomorrow and i am excited. I want this surgery to be over with so i can get back to business!

HOw is everyone?

Welcome back pinkmum!


----------



## scerena

JWB- Awww I love your scan photo its so cute :hugs: I am so happy for you!

LesleyL- Congrats with your twins :) I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)

Teddy- Oh yes tomorrow is your big day! Hopefully this surgeon will make you feel confident and ready to go ahead, surgery is very emotional and scary- I was in tears when I went for mine... :hugs: As longs as you are in safe hands god things will happen hun I am sure of it!

Yes Im ok hun- Today has been the best day so far :) I have had no pain relief for two days now! I get the odd twinge/pain but honestly it is so much more bareable now... Ohhh and TMI alert the BM is so much better now so that helps lol! Overall I am definately on the mend... I went out with my oh and his daughter today for a while and I am starting to straighten up a little rather than looking like an 80yr old woman :haha: Im also going to attempt to sleep in the bed too as I havent been since I have been home I have been on the recliner...
x


----------



## Lily7

Girls I am just back from my scan and its good news! My lining is good and I have 1 mature follie at 15 mm, he thinks I should ovulate around wed/thurs/fri. I cant believe I am actually going to ovulate!!!! So happy I could scream :)


----------



## scerena

Awwww congrats lily :yay: you best get down to business girl :haha: so excited for you now this month as a lot of :bfp: are happening on this thead :dust: :dust:

How are you other ladies? This thread is so quiet now :( 

Its my birthday on thursday but i havent been able to make any plans as i didnt lnow how long recovery would be so looks like a boring one this year... 
Im improving everyday... I take my dressings off tomorrow- if my belly button still looks a little dodgey then i will have it looked at x


----------



## Lily7

Thanks scerena, I hope your belly button is healing nicely and happy birthday for Thursday x


----------



## scerena

Thank you lily :) now you get to bd :haha: x


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaay Lily! Well done you!! :happydance: It's brilliant when you get good news like that from a scan.

How exciting you could ovulate any time! I forgot...do use OPKs?

I'm so excited for you honey, I really am! x x x


----------



## Lily7

Thank you! 

I dont usually use opk's because of my pcos but this tamoxifen drug levels out lh levels and means the doc thinks you only get a positive when its actually positive instead of throughout your whole cycle.

They are starting to darken down, I cant believe I am actually going to ovulate!!!!

Thanks again x


----------



## scerena

Thats so great lily :) its so nice to know youre ovulating right :) i start using my opks from tomorrow i havent used them im soooo excited to poas!

I went to the walk in centre to make sure my belly button incision was healing ok and it is thank god! She gave it a clean and said i can wear my dressing for longer if i like- she said i can just wait for the scab to come off... So im relieved and glad she gave it a proper clean!
X


----------



## Lily7

oh enjoy poas lol Glad your bellybutton is healing on schedule x


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck lily. 
Glad you're on the mend scerena. 
We get mums results tomorrow. V nervous.


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- please let us know how the results go my fx'd tightly for good news and my thoughts will be with you and your family :hugs: 

Lily- thanks i will :haha:

X


----------



## Lily7

thanks beanhunter, fingers crossed that yous get good results tomorrow x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily7-yay for your good scan!! better get busy!!

My appt with the surgeon went good. I really like him and feel confident about his abilities. He wants me to get a MRI so he can map out exactly where he needs to operate, etc. He wasn't all that convinced that i needed the surgery to increase my fertility. He said that i could conceive with fibroids, but have the risk of m/c, premature birth, and etc. That sounds lousy to me though. I've had 2 m/c's and its taken a 1 1/2 yrs and i haven't had anything since. Its so frustrating!


----------



## scerena

I am so glad that you are confidrnt with this surgeon :) when do you have your scan or do you have to wait for the appointment to come through? What is the waiting list like for your surgery?

Im glad you can start to make a plan and having the op seems the best thing if the fibroids can cause problems like that, i am sure it will be your time soon hun x


----------



## Justwantababy

:hugs: to you BH....hope you're mum's results come back with some positive news xxx


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena,m fine,u know m2 wks late but no bfp.i did beta hcg it was 1,i think my cycle got irregular.m happy for u that u have 2 tubes unblocked now.all the best


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't posted. I've been keeping up tho!

Scerena, are you all healed up now? Your bday was the 9th wasn't it? Happy Birthday! Hopefully you get a late bfp surprise present.

Lily, CONGRATS on your eggie! I pray you caught it and you're baby is working to nestle in nicely.

JWB, beautiful scan. It means the world to us to see also. You give us hope!

Bean, How are you feeling? Hope all the tests came out OK for your mom. I totally understand the mixed feelings you have right now. Try to enjoy your beanie for your mom's sake.

TBP, haha what can I say that I don't say all the time in your journal or fb??? Luv ya hun!

Pretty, I miss the heck outta ya babe. Where are you? I think the drama is calm and you should come back like you used to. Unless of course you're doing the "not thinking about ttc" thing and in that case, STAY AWAY! Lol. Hugs babe!

Daop...where have you been? How's baby?

Pink, sounds like maybe you caught an egg if your hcg is at 1. I'm sorry it didn't stick sweetie. This will be your cycle!

Hope I got everyone!! Nothing amazing here to report. Still drama over buying a house. No more bf drama. I'm totally doing the chill thing and not really trying much. Just normal fun sex in hopes I'll be one of those lucky ones that catches a mysterious egg. I quit temping over a month ago. I'm sure once my life settles down I'm gonna revisit the FS and move fwd.


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- Oh no :( hopefully a :bfp: shows soon or you get af so you know what is happening- I hate having irregular cycles its so emotional but chin up hun :hugs: and thanks :)

Turboturtle- Yes I am healed now I can do most things thank god :)
Nope my bday is tomorrow :yay: and thanks for the happy birthday...
It is great you are being so relaxed I reacon and hope that you will be one of them lucky ones :)

AFM- same nothing to report... Just healing up now and getting ready to ttc again very soon- Im using ops and temping this cycle and I am CD11... MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW Im hoping next year I have a baby fx'd! 
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-happy birthday!
https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/holidays-and-party/party-114.gif
https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/holidays-and-party/happy-birthday-006.gif
So you can immediately start ttc again?

How is everyone doing?

AFM-2dpo and no symptoms, not even sore boobies.


----------



## scerena

Teddy thanks for the birthday wishes i had a great day yesterday with my oh and family he spoilt me and took me clothesshopping also that made me feel better after all this surgery!
2dpo yay! And no spts may be a good thing!

How is everyone this thread is becoming ever so quiet x


----------



## Justwantababy

Happy birthday Rere! Glad you had a good day :)

TBP yay good news! I had no real symptoms before I got my BFP, so it's def not a bad sign!

Has anyone heard from beanhunter? I hope everything is ok for her and her mum.

As for me....I've got my first midwife appt on Wednesday. Have had quite a lot of sickness but it's not been bad today...trying not to worry that it's gone off. I can't wait for my scan on 8th Feb - think I'll feel more relaxed if all goes well with that.

xxx


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all,i dun think that i caught an eggy,mstill waiting for af,belated happy birthday


----------



## scerena

pink mum- Thank you :) And why do you think you have missed your eggy???

JWB- Thank you for the birthday wishes :) yes I had a great day :) No I havent heard from beanhunter I do hope she is ok! Feb 8th isnt long I cant wait for you to see your bubba :) and midwife on wednesday I bet you cant wait! I cant wait to have all them appointments rather than ttc appointments!

AFM- Im fit and well again although I got my belly button incision looked at today and they gave me some antibiotics as she also though it COULD be the start of an infection so to be on the safe side I am taking them, I felt like a drama queen going but I am so glad I did! Apart from that I feel back to normal :yay: x


----------



## daopdesign

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCERENA, have a good night xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

First off, I want to say Happy Birthday Scerena!!!!! :) 


I have been so emotional the last couple days and butt load of symptoms :) progeaterone was 23 :) so 9dpo and .......... BFP!!!!!! 
Sick to my stomach!!! Shocked!!!
 



Attached Files:







706bc1ae.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10









78d1c79d.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> First off, I want to say Happy Birthday Scerena!!!!! :)
> 
> 
> I have been so emotional the last couple days and butt load of symptoms :) progeaterone was 23 :) so 9dpo and .......... BFP!!!!!!
> Sick to my stomach!!! Shocked!!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:

O.M.G! That Frer is 100% positive, well done hunny and massive congrats!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scerena

daop- thanks hun it was yesterday I had a lovely day!

pretty- OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! Theyre so positive! Please stay in touch with us, this thread is so lucky at the moment! You deserve that :bfp: congrats again! Oh and thanks for the birthday wishes
x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

OMG!! Amazing lines Pretty!!! Congrats you did it! 

Wow! Such a lucky thread!!! Only a few more to go. But yes, nobody leave!!


----------



## scerena

I wonder who is next... cant see it being me but oh gosh it is so lucky! :dust: x


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:

I'm so, so, so delighted for you Pretty. What amazing news! :) What symptoms are you having?

And yes this is defintely a lucky thread - just a few more to go then we can all move over together to the pregnancy boards. I've got a good feeling our next BFP isn't far away! :dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you thank you thank you girls!!!! :):) 

still in utter shock and crying!!! 

I am proof that it only takes one time!! We had sex Monday, +opk Tuesday and Od Wednesday!! Can't believe it!! 

been told its a very strong bfp for being only 9dpo! :) I am so so praying for 1 sticky bean!! Or two :) 

symptoms include: 
extremely emotional!!! 
cysts in boob (dn't know if its related) 
creamy CM 
and a pulling/tugging feeling on right side 
and all I have wanted lately is peanut butter m & ms :) and I am not a candy person!


----------



## scerena

Maybe you're carrying twins :)
Aw I am so so happy for you, you really do desrve that :bfp: you make sure you get plenty of rest now and enjoy xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Pretty, I just can't stop smiling for you :)

Maybe it is twins - how would you feel about that?

I just read back and remember you're starting med school soon aren't you? Hahahaa you're going to be busy!

I think cysts in boobs are related, due to the surge in hormones.

I would LOVE peanut butter but there's a lot of nut allergy sufferers in my family so the advice in the UK is to steer clear if that's the case.

Scerena's right - enjoy every second. When are you going to tell family?

Yaayy!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls!!!! 

but I know all to well, that sometimes joy is accompanied by heartache :hugs: 

I don't know what to feel at the moment!! Scared shit less!! :haha: 

I would LOVE twins:) My OH is a twin, I have 2 sets of twin cousins, and OHs grandma was a twin! 

OH is out of town and my lips are sealed for sure as far as family goes, until I see a heartbeat :)

and yes!! I start med school next week :) WOW busy, busy, busy!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance: wow! so excited for you!!! That is a great line to be 9dpo! you give me a little hope that it can happen for me as well. I hope we cont to see everyone get their bfp soon! def a lucky thread!


----------



## Lily7

yeeeeaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! PRETTY!!!!!!!!!

Massive massive congratulations for you!! I am so so happy, well done you deserve it xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls!! I am truly lost for words!! I can't believe how dark they are! Plus I didn't do anything this cycle!! I didn't take anything but prenatal and barely had sex. My FS appt was on the 30th and drs really thought I would end up needing IVF. 

Very overwhelmed/shocked and all alone this weekend! Lol


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Another totally natural baby ftw!! See girls...I say it all the time. Just gotta relax. I don't wanna get anyone's hopes up, but I've been symptom spotting. Lots of things in my journal, but the biggest deal is sore itchy nipples. Not normal for me at all considering I have steel boobs. We haven't been TTCing per se, but NTNP. I'm scared to test, but I'll keep you posted! I hope hope hope this is the month for all of us!!


----------



## Lily7

TT - what cd are you? when are you thinking you might test? is it soon? fingers crossed for you!! x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lily, I'm not sure. I have pcos n my last period was Dec 3rd. Might test this weekend if i have time. Thank you! Im preparing for bfn but i hope its not.


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats pretty that is amazing news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily how are you doing? Have you ovulated yet? xx

Hey beanhunter, how are you? :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

Turbo- :yay: test how good what that be as you and pretty could be bump buddies :)

Beanhunter- how have you been??? How is your mum???

Pretty- how are you feeling today? Have you told your oh or are you waiting for him to come home?
X


----------



## daopdesign

This certainly is a lucky thread, only TBP, Lily, Scerena and TT to go! This will be your year girls I can feel it in the air!

Are you seeing your FS Pretty for baby aspirin and whatever else they said they would give you? I have a freind who has had 12 mcs, 1 loss at 19 weeks and 1 live birth. She needs tablets to thin out her blood and is pregnant again and taking all sorts of medication. She's just made it to 13 weeks now and having regular scans, everything is looking good. Get the help you need x

Not much to report with me, all OK. Just waiting for scan a week on Monday and then apt with high risk Obstitrician the next day who will asses the scan results (hopefully all be fine) and then decide whether I can have the c-section. I can't see why not as I've had one before.

:dust: :)


----------



## Justwantababy

And of course our lovely Pink Mum too. But yes a very lucky thread at the minute.

Fingers crossed for your scan Daop xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you!!!!! :) 

I am feeling still in shock! Lol barely slept all night. Still can't believe it happened! I am really nervous for the beta results, hope there ok! Also progesterone, I hope I dnt need cooter tablets :haha:

Other then that I just feel crampy and pulling sensation. And my boobs are quite sore! 

My fs appt was to talk about egg retrieval, possibly another surgery and then when to consider IVF. I had decided to freeze my eggs though because of the progression on the endo. Might still consider the appt because of my history of miscarriages. But OBGYN seems to think my body has regulated itself and I won't need anything :shrug: 

Girls, I belong to this thread and 1 other and they are both quite lucky!!!! Me and a friend both got BFPs yesterday and I just can't believe it! I think this is gonna be everyone's year!!!:):)


----------



## Lily7

Turbo, I know how you feel with the long cycles with pcos, good luck for testing

jwab I havent go a positive opk yet but the fs was 100% certain I was going to ov so we are bd every other day, how are you feeling?

daop, good luck for your scan, I hope the rest of us can join you ladies soon

bh, hope your mum is ok and you are doing good

pretty, have you told dh yet?

scerena, hope your antibiotics clear up your bellybutton

pink mum, did you test again?

Sorry if I missed anyone, on my phone :( 

x


----------



## prettynpink29

Nope! Haven't told anyone but you girls! Trying to think of a special way to tell OH! Any ideas??

TT I can't wait to see your test!!!! I would love to be bump buddies with you!!! :):) good luck hun!!! :)


----------



## Lily7

Oh how exciting!! When is he home? I will try and think of some ideas for you I don't have any prepared as I know if/when it is my turn I will just blurt it out to my dh and not have time to make it a special moment! lol


----------



## beanhunter

Hi. Sorry for going quiet on you. It's just been a rubbish 2 weeks. Mum has pancreatic cancer which has spread. We are seeing the oncologist on Tuesday but it's not going to be good and definatley not cureable. It's so hard o believe as now the cyst has gone she's not sick at all. Life just feels very unfair with toodle on the way and my sister getting married in september. I know the average survival is probably 6 months but I'm hoping that the cyst means it's been picked up earlier. Just hope we have a bit more time. I don't want to be pregnant or have a baby if my mums not here. That sounds awful after how long it's taken but it's how I feel at the moment. We faced all this 7 years ago when she had leukaemia so we never thought we would be here again. It's so unfair.


----------



## Lily7

bh I am so sorry you, your mum and your family are having to go through this, life is so unfair and cruel, I have you in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh BH, I'm so sorry to hear that. I was hoping with all my heart you were going to have better news. I hope you can still manage to enjoy, or at least find some comfort in this pregancy that you've waited so long for. But it doesn't sound awful to say you don't want to do it without your mum - we all know what you mean. 

If you feel up to it, let us know how Tuesday goes. And please know that you, your mum and your family are all in our thoughts and prayers.

Thinking of you, lots of love :hugs: x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Bean, I'm so sorry to hear the news. I know in my heart your mum is a fighter. I have faith everything will be OK. I hope u find comfort in your little Beanie. God bless u and your family.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-:hugs: so sorry to hear about your mom. Alot of times the mind is stronger than the body and doctors give 6 months and they end up living alot longer. I hope that is the case with you. Life is so unfair :hugs:

Dao-i forgot, but why are you considered high risk? glad to hear everything is going ok.

So thats 5 of us girls left, right? its awesome to see some progress in here for sure!:happydance:


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter :hugs: i am so sorry to hear that news :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your family, i hope the meeting goes ok. We are all here for you hun :hugs: like teddy said hun people stay here longer than what the docs say sometimes- my step mum for sure did, you dont sound awful saying that at all, of course you want your mum to share the joy of having your baby you have waited so long for hun, please keep us updated if and when you feel to, we are all here for you :hugs:

Lily- so do i lol! Just hoping i ovulate soon... How are you?

Pretty- im so happy for you! :happydance: i will have a think of some ways that you can tell your oh... :)

Teddy- so 5 of us- me, you, turbo, lily and pink mum... Oh gosh the numbers have definately gone down! I hope we are not waiting too much longer... :dust: i cant wait for us all to have our bumps! Looks like turbo could b next :)

Girls we DTD last night 1st time since the op, i was so scared and so was oh he was scared about hurting my stomach bless him! Anyway no +opk yet so still waiting to ovulate... As i was cd3 the day of the op do you think that might mess my cycle up?- should my cd1 be from the day of the op?
X


----------



## daopdesign

TeddyBearPug said:


> BH-:hugs: so sorry to hear about your mom. Alot of times the mind is stronger than the body and doctors give 6 months and they end up living alot longer. I hope that is the case with you. Life is so unfair :hugs:
> 
> Dao-i forgot, but why are you considered high risk? glad to hear everything is going ok.
> 
> So thats 5 of us girls left, right? its awesome to see some progress in here for sure!:happydance:

Well the appointment is with the obstetrician in gyno at the hospital. It's because of my PCOS and the fact I had a loss at 16 weeks last time (without having a known cause). I'm pretty sure if the scan goes well they won't see me again. I have no idea what he's going to test for or do, I mean I've already had a full term pregnancy that resulted in my son - even with every symptom of PCOS! 

I don't think PCOS in itself can cause mc unless you have low hormone levels. I can't have that because I've never suffered an early loss. Will let you know how it goes x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

daopdesign said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> BH-:hugs: so sorry to hear about your mom. Alot of times the mind is stronger than the body and doctors give 6 months and they end up living alot longer. I hope that is the case with you. Life is so unfair :hugs:
> 
> Dao-i forgot, but why are you considered high risk? glad to hear everything is going ok.
> 
> So thats 5 of us girls left, right? its awesome to see some progress in here for sure!:happydance:
> 
> Well the appointment is with the obstetrician in gyno at the hospital. It's because of my PCOS and the fact I had a loss at 16 weeks last time (without having a known cause). I'm pretty sure if the scan goes well they won't see me again. I have no idea what he's going to test for or do, I mean I've already had a full term pregnancy that resulted in my son - even with every symptom of PCOS!
> 
> I don't think PCOS in itself can cause mc unless you have low hormone levels. I can't have that because I've never suffered an early loss. Will let you know how it goes xClick to expand...

Thats good that they are taking special care anyways! 

Scerena-idk what day you should call cd 1. i would probably stick to what you had with the surgery being cd 3. your cycles may be a little off a while, right? Are you temping?


----------



## scerena

Yes im expecting my cycles to not regulate straight away... Especially this one. Yep im temping and opk'ing- im not sure if my thermometor is playing up though but guess i will see...

How are you??? X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Yes im expecting my cycles to not regulate straight away... Especially this one. Yep im temping and opk'ing- im not sure if my thermometor is playing up though but guess i will see...
> 
> How are you??? X

I'm good. I love the new title to our thread :thumbup: its going to happen, we are all going to get those bfp's!!
I've decided to ss. i will have to list my "symptoms" later. I figure i might as well have fun with my cycles, although i don't think it will amount to anything. its purely for fun.


----------



## scerena

I thought I best update it :) I have a good feeling that within 2012- us 5 will have our :bfp: within the last year 4 of us have so I reacon we should all have ours fingers crossed!

I think that we should all ss! It will make us all feel better and have some hope right?! Im definately up for symptom spotting once I have had a positive opk or temp rise!

So when is your appointment again?- this week isnt it? Sorry I have a memory like a sieve :haha:
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> I thought I best update it :) I have a good feeling that within 2012- us 5 will have our :bfp: within the last year 4 of us have so I reacon we should all have ours fingers crossed!
> 
> I think that we should all ss! It will make us all feel better and have some hope right?! Im definately up for symptom spotting once I have had a positive opk or temp rise!
> 
> So when is your appointment again?- this week isnt it? Sorry I have a memory like a sieve :haha:
> x

i've already had my MRI and i'm just waiting for the results before i can move forward. But i'm pretty sure i'm going to wait a while before having surgery. I want to do it naturally for a while longer. I still have hope that i can do this without the surgery since 2 surgeons have told me it may not increase my chances.


----------



## scerena

Thats the appintment i forgot about you had the one with the surgeon right? Sorry im so forgetful! So you are trying naturally for a while now? And i wouldnt put myself through it either if they said it wouldnt increase fertility...

So are you adding anything to your cycles? I might go back to using conceive plus again soon as keep hearing success stories with it. 

I wish i would at least ovulate soon...
X


----------



## prettynpink29

BH :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so so sorry about ur mom hun:hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Thats the appintment i forgot about you had the one with the surgeon right? Sorry im so forgetful! So you are trying naturally for a while now? And i wouldnt put myself through it either if they said it wouldnt increase fertility...
> 
> So are you adding anything to your cycles? I might go back to using conceive plus again soon as keep hearing success stories with it.
> 
> I wish i would at least ovulate soon...
> X

NO worries, its so easy to forget! I'm doing this cycle and the next few onces naturally and i've always used some preseed if needed. I may get my clomid refilled in a few cycles and do that again....:blush: But when i get my MRI results back i will be able to make a better decision, but i'm leaning more towards naturally unless something bad shows up on it. Are you going to use anything? I'm still using opk's and temping also.


----------



## prettynpink29

Afternoon pee, drank 3 water bottels, been peeing all day and still beautiful lines :):) 

Please stick bean (s), please stick!! :cloud9:

How am I gonna tell OH 2maro!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bf51ac50.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-your lines are absolutely beautiful!!! do you have an appt scheduled yet? i can't remember, sorry :blush: As for how to tell your DH, i have no idea!! I would have a hard time keeping quiet! i think it would be neat if he could discover your test somewhere?

AFM-
so i have been ss just for fun. I don't take it seriously and i'm not using it to get excited or not.

1dpo-NOTHING!
2dpo-pretty much nothing!!! maybe a little tingle in the nipple but its gone.
3dpo-a few twinges in right ovary for a few seconds, a little tingling in right breast. No tender or sore boobies which is strange, i usually get tender right away. blah
4dpo-lots of wetness watery and ewcm type action. Some pains in Left breast that come and go. Some intense cramping that lasted about 5 minutes that was also similar to gas pains. 

But i have read all of TurboTurtles ss and wow, she's got some impressive "real" oneS!!! i'm praying for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Teddy. Part of me wants to test, the other part is losing hope. Idk. Ever get that feeling like it's never gonna be ur turn? I'm there. I keep feeling like my symptoms all have a logical explanation. I guess I could do an opk. It's all I have. We've been moving all day.


----------



## pink mum

congratulations pretty


----------



## pink mum

lily i got af today,:(


----------



## Justwantababy

pink mum said:


> lily i got af today,:(

:hugs: sorry the witch showed up Pink Mum :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

Teddy- sometimes its nice to have natural cycles :) I am not sure what my FS is planning on doing with me I will find out in feb- but althoughclomid shortens my cycles it thins my lining so if he suggests clomid I might ask to try an alternative that could work better for my body. So natural with temping and opk's like you for now :happydance: and your ss sounds promising so far :)

Turbo- Yes test soon how many dpo are you now?

pink mum- sorry af got you :hugs:

pretty- I found this poem on another site- you could change it to 'daddy' and/give it to your parents too-

"I do not have a face to see, Or put inside a frame. I do not have soft cheecks to kiss, I don't yet have a name. You can't yet hold my tiny hands, Nor whisper in my ear. It's still too soon to sing a song, Or cuddle me so near. But all will change come ________, That's when the say i'm due. I'm your new grandson or grandaughter, I can't wait till I meet you. All I ask between now and then, Is your patience while I grow. I promise I'll be worth the wait, Because of all the love we'll know. So what I have to give you now, is a wish to you from me. I cannot wait to be a part Of this wonderful family"

There's the bun in the oven idea lol

Or somethingwith 'I love you daddy on' like a bib giftwrapped or a card or something or a baby name book?

I got this idea off a site too, ive copied and pasted it- My husband was out of town when I found out about the pregnancy. This will be our first! So, the day he came home I filled our apartment with pink and blue balloons. Then, I wrote a little note saying "Welcome Home Daddy!"

Or a baby picture frame with a note inside where the picture goes, saying- Picture coming (with your due date next to it)

Anyhow there are a few ideas :)
x


----------



## Lily7

sorry af came pink :(

pretty, those are great lines :)

Hope everyone is okay :)

afm I have just had a positive opk! I had alot of feeling most of last night so I had hoped it was gona come soon, today is cd19, when do you think I will actually ovulate? today or tomorrow? I get so confused :/ We have bd cd10, 12, 14, 16, 18 so far then we are going to bd tonight (cd19) and tomorrow (cd20) too then cd22, do yous think that will be enough?

x


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks pink!! 
So sorry af got you hun:hugs: 

Lily that sounds like perfect bd to me :) but maybe do cd21 rather then cd22. Cause the eggy can only be fertilized for up to 24 hours once released:hugs: so happy for you!!

Scerena how did he be feel to you? Was it comfortable and no more bleeding hun? :) 

TBP your symptoms sound promising!! :) 

TT you need to test already!! I feel something for you :hugs: 


I have decided to tell OH with the balloon way that Scerena suggested :happydance: I am gonna get a dozen blue/pink and tie a digital at the bottom :) put them rite by the door when OH walks in, it will be the first thing he sees.


----------



## Lily7

yeah, think I will pretty, that is a brilliant idea, I am excited for you! when is he home?


----------



## scerena

Lily- it sounds like you have bd enough :) gl! And yay for the positive opk :)

Pretty- sound like a wonderful idea i bet you cant wait for him to come home! Wow i cannot wait to be able to do something like that! Let us know his reaction when you can :)
Oh yeh pretty- i didnt understand your typing error im being dumb :haha: you wrote "he be"????
X


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL I meant bd!! iphone auto corrected it! :haha: How did it feel when you bd? :haha: 

OH should be home around 6pm :) Will give report as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Oh :haha: yh my iphone does that all the time! Yes it was absolutely fine lol! Althought i made oh no be too close to me i didnt want him to touch the stomach lol!
But yep back ttc still have like 4 days on the antibiotics left though :/

Oh yes please let us know! Im excited :happydance: he will be over the moon hun! X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-that is such a cute idea!! are you going to take a pic or video? He will be so shocked!

Pinkmum-sorry AF showed up, i hope you are doing well.

Scerena-yeah, i think natural is a good way to go for a while. It gives us a break from all the drugs. I've been fortunate that clomid hasn't had any bad side effects for me other than drying me out a bit, but if i take a month or 2 and take a break i don't get that.

TT-use an opk!!! those sometimes work!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: I'm Laura heather kindly pointed me in your direction she told me how wonderfully you all are :hugs:
A little about me 
Ttc for 21 months
Severe Endo 
2nd lap in 11 days
Me 29 OH 42 
Together 10 years 
Due to start ivf in the next 3-5 months 
And DESPRATE for my bfp
If there is anything else you want to know I'm not shy just ask :happlydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay Laura :happydance: you found us!!!:) 

So happy to have you :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

TBP I thought about doing a video, but OH is a private person and I think this is a moment he would want to be for just us. Plus he is no an emotional person, rarely have I ever seen him cry, and I am hoping for that moment tonight with him :)


----------



## scerena

Teddy- yeh clomid is a good thing if you have no side effects :) hopefully a bfp happens for you, if not when do you start taking clomid do you think? 

Wannabeamama- :hi: and welome! You are VERY welcome here... So have you tried any medications? And is ivf your only option? Is everything ok with your oh's fertility? Is your next lap for your endo? I had mine 12 days ago.... 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: :cry: it's a beautiful moment that will stay with you forever :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Teddy- yeh clomid is a good thing if you have no side effects :) hopefully a bfp happens for you, if not when do you start taking clomid do you think?
> 
> Wannabeamama- :hi: and welome! You are VERY welcome here... So have you tried any medications? And is ivf your only option? Is everything ok with your oh's fertility? Is your next lap for your endo? I had mine 12 days ago....
> X

Well to tried soy once it was a disaster my hormones couldnt take it, we have seen the fs a few times ans as I am ovulating ( cd10 on 25 day cycle) oh's sperm is perfect so ivf is our only option :(
Yes my nex lap is for the endo I had a 12cm endo cyst removed an endo last feb and it was all back within 4months so I'm going for another I have another cyst roughly the same size on the same ovary and lots of endo :( 

How are you feeling after you lap hope your recovering well :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Hi Laura, welcome to the thread :)


----------



## scerena

I had a laparoscopy and they managed to unblock a blockage in one of my tubes so i now have two tubes :happydance: a hysteroscopy to look in my uterus and ovarian drilling to lower my testosterone levels and hopefully regulate my cycles... I have been fine for days now and i am 100% i had quite a speedy recovery, youre brave doing 2 laps- but then again i think i would...

Are you all set for ivf? Hopefully you will get that :bfp: before then! So is your infertility classed as 'unexplained'? And are you ttc1? X


----------



## prettynpink29

:happydance: Love to see such a loving and excepting bunch of ladies :happydance: 

makes me tearful:cry::thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Awww pretty your hormones are everywhere :haha: only joking, we are all in the same situation and know how ttc feels :) are you getting more and more excited? What is the time where you are?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Yey you got 2tubes now fingers crossed that will do the trich for you and you will get your bfp :hugs::hugs:
Our infertility is put down to my severe endo,
My first lap was so tough I'm not looking forward to this one my scars rant even fully heal yet :( 
Yes we are ttc #1 I'm getting so desperate now I think I'm goin crazy lol
When do you next ovulate?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi Laura, welcome! :wave: And the rumours are true, we are all wonderful here :rofl:

Lily - yaaaaay! I think that sounds like plenty BD, though maybe going for cd21 instead of cd22 is a good plan. Have you got preseed or conceive plus?

And pretty....v excited to hear how your oh reacts. Such a cute way of telling him...wish I'd done something a bit more dramatic!


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena :rofl: seriously, emotions are every where rite now! :haha: 
It is almost 1pm here :) Balloons should be ready at 4pm :) 

Laura I am so anxious for your surgery I will probably not be able to sleep until I know you are ok :hugs: 

JWAB if OH was not out of town I am sure I would have went running into the room and just threw the test at him :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

and I think we have been on here long enough for real names :) If you would like to share of course! 

you all know I am Heather! my screen name came from the fact that I LOVE pink and I am a girly girly :haha: and 29 is our anniversary :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: heather


----------



## scerena

Wannabeamama- can we shorten your name to WBM? We tend to make shorter nicknaems on here :haha:
Sorry to hear that you had a tough time with your first lap :( was the recovery tough for you??? I hope the 2nd lap goes smoothly and you have an easier time after... The pain is horrible im sorry you have to do it all again :hugs: sorry to hear that you suffer with endo quick badly too :hugs:
Yes so happy to have two tubes now :happydance:
I know the feeling of going crazy its been over 3 years for me and oh but we have to stay strong... 
Not sure when i next ovulate as i was cd3 (on af) when i had the op so im guessing soon my opks arent positive but this evenings was darker than this afternoons so hopefully soon! Where abouts are you in your cycle???

Pretty- yay! 5 hours to go for you not long now! Its 9pm here... I can imagine your emotions and hormones are evrywhere bless you :haha: now you can act however you want an blame it on the hormones :thumbup: 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

:heather I have a strong feeling that something else special is going to happen for you it's a real strong gut feeling :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

something else? do tell :)


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Wannabeamama- can we shorten your name to WBM? We tend to make shorter nicknaems on here :haha:
> Sorry to hear that you had a tough time with your first lap :( was the recovery tough for you??? I hope the 2nd lap goes smoothly and you have an easier time after... The pain is horrible im sorry you have to do it all again :hugs: sorry to hear that you suffer with endo quick badly too :hugs:
> Yes so happy to have two tubes now :happydance:
> I know the feeling of going crazy its been over 3 years for me and oh but we have to stay strong...
> Not sure when i next ovulate as i was cd3 (on af) when i had the op so im guessing soon my opks arent positive but this evenings was darker than this afternoons so hopefully soon! Where abouts are you in your cycle???
> 
> Pretty- yay! 5 hours to go for you not long now! Its 9pm here... I can imagine your emotions and hormones are evrywhere bless you :haha: now you can act however you want an blame it on the hormones :thumbup:
> X

Omg 3years I would be in a mental home by now you must be such a strong woman :hugs: I hope it's not too long till ov I hope your op has done the trick :hugs:
I'm 5dpo ATM af is due the day of my op bu I always have spotting 7-3 days before af so if I don't get the spotting I will test the day before the op :/
Oh and you can call me anything you like :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> something else? do tell :)

I'm afraid I can't tell you or it won't happen :hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks WBM :) i hope its done the trick also, but we will see fx'd! At times i know i shoudl definately be in a mental home :haha: my poor oh!

Oh thats ok then they also do another pregnancy test at the hospital... So is your op the 24th? Are you nervous? I cried when they took me down to put me to sleep lol im a baby :haha: x


----------



## wanabeamama

It's the 27th and yeah I'm literally pooing bricks :rofl: 
I felt quite relaxed last time but I didn't know what to expect but now I do I'm so scared I felt like I was never going to get better from my below my boobs down to the top of my legs I was black,purple and so swollen that I couldn't wear clothes for about 9-10 days :( booo


----------



## beanhunter

Hello Laura and welcome. The girls here are lovely and a lot of us have been lucky recently. I had 2 laps last year and was nervous but the recover was fine. They went through the same scars so no new ones which was good. I've used biooil on them and they've faded really well (except the belly button one). 
We got our :bfp: after 22 months and in the month we were due to start ivf so miracles do happen! 

Girls - thanks for your support and good wishes. It means a lot to have your support. The preg threads I post on I don't feel like I know them so well so don't want to share about mum there.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you and congratulations on your bfp :happydance: it's always hard to believe miracles happen until they to you :hugs: 
My bellybutton got infected last time and now I have a lot of endo there now it comes up in a big lump just after af :( so he's going to do one above my bb I'll be glad when it's over

Wow I already feel like I have so much in common with you ladies thank you so much for welcoming me :hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- my belly button is slightly infected :cry: im on antibiotics atm, not bad maybe the beginning of an infection so they gave them too me- it looks sooooo ugly i have a big black scab in my belly button yuk!

Aw dont be scared (easier said than done i know) but hopefully this one wont be as bad, fx'd, but i think knowing what to expect makes it even harder :hugs: ouch uour experience sounds bad last time :( hopefully you wont have as much bruising this time, i had to wear nighties for a few days then i managed to wear leggings when i went out properly after about a week without being too uncomfortable... 

Beanhunter- im glad you feel like that and we will all be here for you any time :hugs: how are you feeling today?
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooo have you cleaned it with warm salt water? It really helps I remember sitting there with the cotton wool and saltwater just drenching it lol it did help thoug :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

I'm ok I guess. Well as ok as can be. Dreading going back to work tomorrow as it's exactly the same environment as where mum will be treated, just a different hospital so a bit close to home really. At least I've been sleeping better and mum is over her nasty uti so she's feeling better too. She's spent the weekend with my little sister doing wedding stuff so that has kept them both occupied.


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> WBM- my belly button is slightly infected :cry: im on antibiotics atm, not bad maybe the beginning of an infection so they gave them too me- it looks sooooo ugly i have a big black scab in my belly button yuk!
> 
> Aw dont be scared (easier said than done i know) but hopefully this one wont be as bad, fx'd, but i think knowing what to expect makes it even harder :hugs: ouch uour experience sounds bad last time :( hopefully you wont have as much bruising this time, i had to wear nighties for a few days then i managed to wear leggings when i went out properly after about a week without being too uncomfortable...
> 
> Beanhunter- im glad you feel like that and we will all be here for you any time :hugs: how are you feeling today?
> X

where in the uk are you?


----------



## wanabeamama

beanhunter said:


> I'm ok I guess. Well as ok as can be. Dreading going back to work tomorrow as it's exactly the same environment as where mum will be treated, just a different hospital so a bit close to home really. At least I've been sleeping better and mum is over her nasty uti so she's feeling better too. She's spent the weekend with my little sister doing wedding stuff so that has kept them both occupied.

:flower::flower:i hope your day isnt too bad :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

jwab, thanks think I will do tonight (cd19) then cd20, 21, 22

bh, glad your mum is feeling ok, I'm sure she enjoyed doing wedding stuff with your sister.

wbm I hope your next op isnt as bad as what you have previously experienced

scerena, thats good you are on the ttc bandwagon again, just keep him off the bellybutton! lol

pretty, is your hubby home yet? I am busting to know how it went!!

ps girls I have had ewcm!!! I know thats not really exciting but this is only the 2nd time I've ovulated in 16 months so it's exciting for me!! 

x


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: yey have you done an opk?


----------



## Lily7

Yes, positive opk today (must have been an earlier post before you joined us) 

I'm so excited :)

x


----------



## Lily7

sorry jwab I forgot to answer your question, yes we have conceive plus as I usually dont have any ewcm x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lily7 said:


> Yes, positive opk today (must have been an earlier post before you joined us)
> 
> I'm so excited :)
> 
> x

yey :sex::sex::sex::sex::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## scerena

WBM- i see youre from manchester :) the nurse said just warm water and cotton woll- can i use salt water then? Its looking a little better thankfully! You have the joys of all this to come again :hugs:

Beanhunter- im glad both you and your mum are feeling better and that your mum had the wedding stuff to help keep hers and your sisters minds off it all a bit :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i hope work goes as ok as it can do for you tomorrow hun i really do :hugs:

Lily- yay! Get bd'ing girl that is exciting we know all too well what its like to not ovulate so get baby making :happydance: Ha and yh oh knows not to touch the button :haha:

Im starting to get some signs so i hope i ovulate soon too fx'd x


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay!! Lots of bding, opk peeing, ewcm, ss and 2wwers!!!! :happydance: 

3 hours till OH gets home!!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah i was told salt water i guess all the docs tell you different but i worked for me :)

ahhhh heather how exciting :happydance: when will you do the digi?


----------



## prettynpink29

So nice to see the word :):) 

He is almost here!!!
 



Attached Files:







6fd278bd.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TeddyBearPug

HOly cow this thread took off!

:hi:WBM! Welcome to our thread!

BH-thoughts are with you :hugs:

Pretty-its close to time!!! so excited for you! I didn't mean for you to share pics with us, just to keep for you. I can't wait to hear his reaction!!

Scerena-I'm not sure when i will decide to take clomid again. I will definitely be doing the next cycle naturally as well, then make my decision.

AFM-i'm 5dpo and no symptoms to mention. My temp dropped below coverline, but i always seem to get a dip around this time.

I would use everyones first name, i'm just really bad at names! sorry! i was sitting here forever trying to remember who heather belonged to! lol! I'm elizabeth. Teddy is my oldest pug.


----------



## prettynpink29

Sorry it's taken so long to reply girls! 

What a night:) OH showed up with beautiful pink rose for me:) I will have to give full details in the morning, but got my special moment that i was hoping for with OH and its something I will never forget :hugs: we cried together :cry: :hugs: precious!!!
 



Attached Files:







d3e0bee2.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beautiful roses! maybe its a sign you will have a girl!!


----------



## Justwantababy

Aah pretty how lovely! Can't wait for full details.

Lily - ewcm IS exciting!! Such a great sign. I would use the conceive plus too, just to help those swimmers along, but all great signs. I remember the first time I ov'd in a year of ttc....it's so exciting to feel like you're finally in with a chance isn't it! My fingers will be well and truly crossed for you x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: beautiful moment Heather I'm so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- sorry i took where im from off in my other post now as dont like it displayed as people browsing on google will know its me (if by chance theyre from where i am) :coffee: how are you feeling today any symptoms?? I might do salt water as it does work wonders... 

Pretty- omg i bet it was precious :hugs: how lovely to see the words on the digi and gorgeous roses! Let us know the full story when you can :)

Teddy- :hi: elizabeth! I hope that dip is implantation you never know! And i will know wether i will be medicated on cycles on 21st feb, have a feeling they will make me try naturally for a while first but i will know soon... Im the same with 1st names aswell lol mines my display name :haha: not very creative!

JWB- how are you hun?
X


----------



## Justwantababy

I'm good thanks Scerena! My morning sickness has gone right off though....I know most normal people would be glad of that but of course it makes me worry. It's just such a helpless feeling not being able to check everything's ok. It's the same as when you're ttc and you just can't tell what's going on in there....follicles growing? about to ovulate? lining ok? Sometimes I wish there was a little window you could look through to try and figure it out!

I've got my midwife appt on Wed, and I'm going to ask her if she'll try and listen for a heartbeat, but I know it's early to be picking one up so she might not even be willing to try. My sister's a mw and she said if I was her pt she probably wouldn't even try at 9+1. I honestly don't think I would be any more worried if we couldn't pick it up, but if we did manage it would just be such a relief.

That would be amazing if you ovulated soon, all by yourself! 

There's so much happening in this thread now, exciting times!
x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

I just had a huge glob of yellow snotty cm ewwwww 
How are you all today?


----------



## scerena

WBM- that could be a good sign maybe??? Have you had that before durin you tww?

JWB- Yeh that must be frustrating not being able to check everything is ok... When can you hear the babys heart beat? Maybe buy one of them monitors that you can listen to the heart beat at home? Hopefully your midwife will try to help ease your mind- what will they do at this appointment then?
My opk seemed a little lighter today and my temp was lower again today soni think me ovulating on my own was wishful thinking... 

How do you know if your bbt thermometor is broke/working properly/on its way out??
X


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> WBM- that could be a good sign maybe??? Have you had that before durin you tww?
> 
> JWB- Yeh that must be frustrating not being able to check everything is ok... When can you hear the babys heart beat? Maybe buy one of them monitors that you can listen to the heart beat at home? Hopefully your midwife will try to help ease your mind- what will they do at this appointment then?
> My opk seemed a little lighter today and my temp was lower again today soni think me ovulating on my own was wishful thinking...
> 
> How do you know if your bbt thermometor is broke/working properly/on its way out??
> X

If your ok is lighter and your temp has dropped then it sounds like today will be ov daywe just have to see it go up tomorrow:hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

My chart hasnt gone even nearly as high as it should so dont think i have obulated yet and my opk wasnt even positive so think im either not going to ovulate or will do later x


----------



## wanabeamama

When did you get a positive opk? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I havent yet hun they was getting darker over a couple of days but never positive :cry: but hopefully i ovulate this cycle and its just late because of the op- fx'd x


----------



## wanabeamama

I was told that the op can push things back because of the trauma your body endured so try to relax " if only" I hope it happens soon at least you can let your body heal a little :hugs::hugs: on my last op I ovulated a few days before so af was pretty much on time but it's differen if your op is before ov so I hope it's soon, have you got pics of your opk's? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok :) 

so last night I waited anxiously by the door for OH to get home with my mind going :wacko: I also ended up calling in (at the last minute) OH favorite brownie cake that I picked up at the bakery after the balloons (and managed not to barf on it :haha: ). I had lit a fire in the fire place and put the balloons and cake in the living room.
OH came through the door with pink roses in his hand and I lost it, started crying immediately:blush: I told him I had a present for him in the living room too. It only took him a few seconds to realize what was going on and he started crying too:):) 

We were up till 1am just laying and talking by the fire place :cloud9::cloud9: A night I will never forget!!

and I do believe in signs... maybe pink roses are a sign of what's to come!!:cloud9:


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh pretty that's lovely...I got goosebumps!

Scerena - my bbt thermom went a bit funny...it stopped beeping when it had decided on the temp and sometimes the on/off button was a bit dodgy. I figured it was probably the battery, so I just got a new thermom - it was only a couple of pounds. What makes you think yours is playing up? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww that is sooo sweet wow how is he this morning? Sounds like a perfect night :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!!! :hugs: It was a wonderful moment that we never got to have with my miscarriage or the 2 chemicals. I have also never had a digital say pregnant before :) 

I think it is still sinking in for him:hugs: He brought me a cup of peppermint tea this morning before he left for work because he thought it might settle my tummy. Then he told me I shouldn't do anything but eat and lie in bed today:thumbup: And he told me he wanted to pick up more hours at work so I could quit my job now and just do med school :hugs::cloud9:

and Dr should be calling in the next 2 hours with beta results, a bit nervous:wacko:


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaaw bless him he sounds like such a sweetie. Hope your beta comes back good...I would expect so with the lines you've had! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww H that's so sweet of him, sounds like everything is going to be perfect :hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- I have a feeling that the op has pushed things back, but then again I never ovulate on my own, maybe the OD didnt work as it doesnt for everyone, but then again this cycle had started before the op so I should kind of count myself out for this one... Yes I have pics- theyre not positive though- no where near- just the one yesterday afternoon seemed darker than the morning ones...

pretty- Yes pink may be a sign :) Awww your moment with oh sound so sweet and precious, Im so glad it went just how you wanted it too :) so happy for you! Aww he sounds sooooo sweet :) please update your beta results

JWB- Well yesterday it beeped and i put it in my mouth and then after a while it hadnt beeped and it was off?! I have been getting nothing but low temps really- way below what i usually get, maybe im just hoping its broke to make me feel better :haha: The one I have is- babymad digital bbt- theyre only a few pound so I might buy another one in time for my next cycle just incase lol!
x


----------



## prettynpink29

Dr called

9dpo 1st beta = 2,906

Dr's quite worried as he thinks that is too high too soon. He gave me 3 'conclusions' 

1. My dates are wrong (don't think that's possible) :wacko:

2. Ectopic pregnancy :cry:

3. Multiple pregnancy :) 

let the worrying begin :cry:


----------



## scerena

Wow pretty that is high! Did you ask when you can find out? will the scan you or do something soon to find out?
I hope that it is a multiple pregnancy if anything hun im praying it is!x


----------



## prettynpink29

I am having a repeat beta draw today and will continue every 3 days until Dr says other wise. He thinks it too early to scan rite now and the fact that I am having no pain makes him feel ok with waiting. He scheduled me for a scan one week from today. :cry:


----------



## scerena

Dont be upset hunni, think positive :hugs: like the doc said you're not in pain so he is not concerned at this point, relax and try not to stress too much and enjoy your pregnancy, at least he is keeping a close eye on you and next week you will have your scan. :hugs: xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-your story gave me goosebumps as well! What a special moment! Idk anything about beta numbers, but try not to stress yourself out to much. Sometimes i think beta testing does more harm that it does good! It could be a multiple pregnancy, your lines where really strong! How are you feeling? any symptoms of pregnancy?

JWB-have you had an ultrasound yet or is it your first appt on wed? 

Scerena-try not to stress out to much on the cycle. I'm sure your body is going to take a while to get back to normal. YOu will probably ovulate later this cycle or have a nonovulatory cycle and get to normal next cycle. Either way, give it time, hun :hugs: (i know, its hard to do) Why is your temps going down continously? Maybe try another thermometer just in case? New beginnings and new thermometer!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- yes I definately need a new thermometor I think lol! I will order one in a minute I think... I hope its not an annovulatory cycle :cry: but we shall see...
How are you today?x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Teddy- yes I definately need a new thermometor I think lol! I will order one in a minute I think... I hope its not an annovulatory cycle :cry: but we shall see...
> How are you today?x

I'm good! 6dpo and absolutely no more symptoms :dohh: i cant even make up any! lol! It is definitely more relaxing now that i feel like i've just given up for a while! 

Give it time, you may just ovulate a little later. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## scerena

My cycles are all over the place lol! long, long cycles! But Im just going to give it time and poas as i havent done that for a while I missed it :haha:
Thats could be a good thing though... you may relax like you are and get that surprise :bfp: not everyone has symptoms... x


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I don't really know anything about the beta bloods but it cold be worse they could be to low :( with all the wonderful ladies on here praying for you I just know it will be good news and I told you yesterday that I feel something else special is going to happen didn't I :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> My cycles are all over the place lol! long, long cycles! But Im just going to give it time and poas as i havent done that for a while I missed it :haha:
> Thats could be a good thing though... you may relax like you are and get that surprise :bfp: not everyone has symptoms... x

Did you poas this afternoon?


----------



## scerena

Yes...
Ill post a pic of tonights opk I done around 20 mins ago one pic was taken at 10mins and the other at 20mins... Theyre negative but definately the darkest yet this cycle so hoping to get a positive over the next few days...[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









014.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beanhunter

I wouldn't stress too much about the beta pretty. When do you get the next result? Gla you had a good night with your oh. If you can give up work I would - medschool is hard work and I did it without a baby! I just worked in the summers (not sure if I've outer myself as a dr on here before....please don't hate me!)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey they look great :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
That looks like mine do the day before my positive :happydance::happydance:


----------



## scerena

Thanks WBM- this is the pics of it completely dried about 30-40 mins after so fx'd I get a very positive opk soon and ovulate soon girls x
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









017.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow they look great I will see if I can find mine from day before positive :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

The one on its own is day before ov and then the smiley digi and ic are from the day after but the ic didn't go that dark (this was from last cycle)
 



Attached Files:







0adeaf96.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4









50bda842.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lily7

thanks jwab and I cant wait to hear about your appt, just relax and enjoy, try not to focus on symptoms and ms x

pretty your night sounds perfect, I dont know anything about what levels are considered 'normal' but I am praying its twins, tbh and I am not just saying this but as soon as I seen your first test I did think to myself, pretty could have more than 1 beanie nestling in there x

scerena hopefully your positive opk is gona come in the next day or two x

bh, I didnt know you were a doc, what is your expertise? still have you in my thoughts x


----------



## scerena

Thanks for your pics- mine look pratically similar so hopefully fx'd a few days i get a positive!

Lily- i hope so lol! Hope youre ok :)

Beanhunter- yes i knew you told me before :) its a good thing! Hope youre ok 
X


----------



## prettynpink29

just wanted to say thank you for everyone being here for me :hugs: :hugs: 

you are all a great support system for me!! :hugs: 

BH I did not know you were a doctor either! Do tell :) 

JWAB good luck on your appt! I can't wait to hear about it :) 

TBP 6dpo :) when you testing hun? 

TT where are you!! :) 

Lily are your opks still positive? 

Laura :hugs: you really know just want to say to make me feel better :hugs: 
Is your pelvis feeling better and what about that CM?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH- we could never dislike based on occupation! no matter what we all do for work, we all have the same goal and problems right not :hugs: Thats pretty cool though! do you mind telling us what kind of doctor you are?!

Pretty-i tested today because TT asked me to during the weekend :haha: it was negative of course! lol! its too early, but i might try again at 10dpo. These past few cycles i've really chilled out about it all. 

The nurse from the first surgeon i saw called me back today (almost 2 weeks after my appt) and apologized for it taking so long. But my insurance does cover the robotic myomectomy!! :happydance: So i will only have to pay the deductible and the percentage that insurance doesn't cover. She asked if i wanted to go ahead and schedule but i told her i needed more time to think about it. I'm not going with that surgeon, but its good to hear that insurance will cover it!! My insurance is pretty crappy actually, or so i think, but they have been very awesome about covering all my diagnostics for infertility. So i am trying to count my blessings.

Anyone else have any comments on their insurance here in the US?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-your opk's are getting close! probably a few more days! how are you BD'ing? every other day or just waiting for the +?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls! I haven't read thru all the new posts. We've been moving n it's crazy busy. Need to test still. I hope I can go tomorrow and buy some. I love u all!!


----------



## Lily7

Pretty, they are negative now, not actually sure what I can call 1dpo?? Confused.com lol

Turbo, happy moving! Please update us when you test

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lily I think I have met you on another thread? I'm going to have to look now :D


----------



## scerena

Teddy- thnks hun i hope i get a positive over the next few days... We are just bd'ing every other day and when i get a positive i will try and bd everyday... Im glad to hear that your insurance will pay for a majority of the surgery, now you have that news are you swaying more towards getting it dine or not getting it done. Sorry about your negative test but i agree it is early :dust:

Pretty- we are all a very close bunch of ladies and im glad you know that we are all here for you :hugs:

TT- I hope you get tonsetlle in your new home and relax soon :) let us know when you test- for some reason i have a good feeling about this cycle for you so fx'd :dust:
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena I can't wait to see your opk's for today :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks :) i hope they get darker and not lighter :( how are you today?x


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope they do too :hugs:
I'm in alot of pain today my cyst on the left is really hurting :( I'll be ok but it's just getting me down every time I have a pain it reminds me of why I'm not pregnant :(


----------



## scerena

Awww hun :hugs: have they have you any pain meds for when it hurts? And will they get rid of the cyst for you? I hope you feel better soon :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes there doing it next Friday when I have my op I have got pain meds but last time I took them I got palpitations so they scared me so I'm going to just use paracetamol for now :( 
How long till you opas? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I will do one this afternoon around 2/2.30 then that will be three hours without a pee oh gosh lol!
At least they will do it when they do your op hun not long now :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## Lily7

Laura are we? Cool!

Scerena, how did ur opk go?

X


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is my pee stick fix scerena??????


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls... I havent done an opk yet as i accidently went for a pee without thinking! So i will have to wait between 7-8 to poas x


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: 

I have a very short surge and it usually go's fro 8pm so if it's not totally dark you may still have got your surge I guess only the temps can confirm :hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Fx'd i will let you know and my temps are definately not promising theyre still very low x


----------



## Lily7

scerena have you poas yet? x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well they need to be low until the day after you ovulate so it's all good :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. 
Had mums appt today. She starts chemo next Wednesday. Aim is to control things for a while. Don't know how long but we talked with the consultant about my sisters wedding and we've decided it'll be for the best to move it forward. Worst case scenario then is that that was an overreaction and she's still here and well in sept but we can't guarnatee that. It's tough but this is our new normal now and we have to deal with it and focus on how well she is now and how lucky I am to have had her for 30 years as my mum. I've got a great role model even if this little one won't remember her. 

I'm a haematology doctor. That means we specialise in blood including cancers like leukaemia and also other things like clotting and bleeding. I love my job but right now it's v tough as we share a ward with oncology so there are people with mums condition around. Wish I worked somewhere else!


----------



## scerena

beanhunter- :hugs: Chemo is good hun my step mum was here a lot longer than they said she would be :hugs: Im praying your mum responds well to treatment too :hugs: :hugs: the best attitude you can have is the one that you do have by focusing on the here and now and enjoying time with your mum. You are so brave and I am so proud of you and so will your little bean be very proud xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

beanhunter said:


> Hi all.
> Had mums appt today. She starts chemo next Wednesday. Aim is to control things for a while. Don't know how long but we talked with the consultant about my sisters wedding and we've decided it'll be for the best to move it forward. Worst case scenario then is that that was an overreaction and she's still here and well in sept but we can't guarnatee that. It's tough but this is our new normal now and we have to deal with it and focus on how well she is now and how lucky I am to have had her for 30 years as my mum. I've got a great role model even if this little one won't remember her.
> 
> I'm a haematology doctor. That means we specialise in blood including cancers like leukaemia and also other things like clotting and bleeding. I love my job but right now it's v tough as we share a ward with oncology so there are people with mums condition around. Wish I worked somewhere else!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

I think the opk's are nearly positive hopefully tomorrow maybe?? :shrug: I was was washing up so I took the picture at about 15-20 minute mark max and it says not to read after 30 mins... x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Did you bd ? That looks so so close it may have been positive earlier :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry::cry:

9dpo 1st beta = 2,906

12dpo 2nd beta = 6,180

OH and I have been sitting on pins and needles all day. Dr is having me come in for an emergency ultrasound rite now. Don't think we will see anything, but he want's to try and get a good look at my tubes and blood flow. 

will update as soon as I can.

please pray for my little bean :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm praying so hard for you and your little beans I really am heather are you at the hospital now? I wish I was with you to hold your hand :hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Pretty- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: please dont cry hunni, I wish I could be there aswell with you... please update us as soon as you can :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your oh :hugs:

WBM- No havent bd yet... I know we need to so I will make oh dtd tonight just incase... So what do you think of the opk? close to positive or positive?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well for me I would of called it positive because my surge is so short but who knows you should get I rise tomorrow or the day after :happydance:


----------



## scerena

I hope my temp rises if it doesnt I am going to :cry: but hopefully this op has done the trick and I have ovulated on my own... Im keeping my fingers crossed, I will bd tonight and see what happens with my temps and opk's over the next couple of days I think... x


----------



## wanabeamama

Good plan I wouldn't worrie if your temp drops tomorrow as it should if ov is tomorrow :hugs: come on eggy come out :hugs:


----------



## scerena

The thing that worries me is that my temp is already low... but we shall see what happens in this mysterious body of mine lol x


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you want to see my chart? All per ov temps need to be low that a good sign that ov is near :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







80956c20.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## scerena

Oh thats great! Thanks hun! I am hoping things work out this month and i ovulate :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug: it's looking good so far :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls :hugs: :hugs: 

It's been a very long day :( 
Dr saw a spot or something that was concerning to him and he didn't feel comfortable letting me just go home. So he sent me to the hospital for a better look with a newer ultrasound machine, he one at his office is an older one. 
So I have been admitted and checked in and they have ordered another emergency ultrasound. Just waiting for the order to go through and hopefully we will know what's going on :cry: 

And I am suppose to start school tomorrow too :(

Will update when I have news :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-oh no! i have you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it all turns out ok. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

WBM-your temp chart looks good! maybe the start of a triphasic? I hope you are feeling better with the cyst pain. Sometimes you can cut your pain pill and half and take it that way. it will help with the pain and hopefully not make you feel so funny.

Scerena-your opk looks good! i think later tonight or tomorrow will be the surge so get busy! I always get my best opks around midnight! 

BH-that is good that your able to move the wedding date up sooner. It will be less stressful all around i'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww pretty. Hugs pookie. I'm praying that ur just having multiples. Let us know how things improve.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you for all the support girls :hugs: :hugs: 

We are at home now. I'm still trying to process everything in my head, so if it sounds a bit mixed up sorry, I am by mixed up myself. 

We didn't get bad news, but didn't get great news either. Basically they ended up calling in a high risk OBGYN to be in the room when they did the ultrasound. She was very positive with just a very optimistic attitude. As of rite now, everything looked normal to her. Both tubes looked good as well as blood flow from ovaries. Also the thickening of my endometrium lining was good and she said looked like it should in very early pregnancy. Then she got to my uterus and it looked completely empty too me, but didn't expect to see anything. 

She couldn't confirm anything, but she thinks she saw 3 sacs, it's just way to early to tell for sure. So we just have to wait it out and hope for the best. She wouldn't rule out ectopic or molar pregnancy. I will keep having betas every 48 hours and have another ultrasound on Monday. As long as I'm not in pain I'm ok for now. 

Wow that was a lot :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-:hugs::hugs: i am cautiously optomistic for you. I hope they are being overly cautious and it all turns out good. I can't imagine the stress you must be going through. Is pain the only thing you need to look out for?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Wow Pretty! Let's just stay positive n enjoy. Did u take anything this round or just go natural? I think u already said multiples run in the family. I think that's so exciting!! Lucky lucky thread. I would love to have twins!


----------



## prettynpink29

Just told me to go straight to the hospital if I see red blood or have any pain. 

Hopefully at the scan on Monday we will be able to rule out ectopic. One step at a time :hugs: 

This cycle was all natural for me. Nothing but prenatals and my progesterone is good all on its own also :)


----------



## wanabeamama

It was just meant to be your time :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow so much has happened on this thread!

Pretty....I think you've every reason to stay positive. Triplets, imagine! If you were having an ectopic would you not expect to have had pain by now?
What are you doing about starting school?
Definitely thinking of you, your oh and your bean(s). :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hope the rest of you girls are good. Lily and TBP...are you our next testers? Can't wait!

Scerena - I don't use OPKs but from what WbM says it looks good. Get plenty :sex: !!


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Oh thats great! Thanks hun! I am hoping things work out this month and i ovulate :) x

Yey your dip looks good if your opk is lighter today looks like today will be O day :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Justwantababy said:


> Oh wow so much has happened on this thread!
> 
> Pretty....I think you've every reason to stay positive. Triplets, imagine! If you were having an ectopic would you not expect to have had pain by now?
> What are you doing about starting school?
> Definitely thinking of you, your oh and your bean(s). :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Hope the rest of you girls are good. Lily and TBP...are you our next testers? Can't wait!
> 
> Scerena - I don't use OPKs but from what WbM says it looks good. Get plenty :sex: !!

:hi:


----------



## Lily7

jwab I think I will be able to test around 30/31 Jan, We have done everything we possibly can, cd22 today so one last bd tonight! We done even numbers this time, then everyday with the advice of you lovlies, actually I think we might carry on evens for a while (greedy!) we did, cd10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, we will bd tonight cd22 then prob go back to 24, 26 etc How are you feeling?

bh I'm glad you's were able to bring the wedding forward, I am praying for your mum

pretty, I hope your ok, praying for you also that it is multiples

scerena, I hope you got bd'ing, fingers crossed your body has done it all by itself! amazing!

wbm, when will you test?

x


----------



## wanabeamama

I have no idea I go in for my surgery next Friday af is due we'd/Thursday but I always have spotting for at least 3days before af so if I don't have any spotting I will test on Monday :/ I was going to wait until the hospital tests before the surgery but idk it all depends on the spotting lol it started at 8dpo last cycle :(


----------



## Lily7

good luck, if you get your bfp will the surgery be cancelled?


----------



## scerena

Teddy- that opk was about 8pm last night i forget about our time difference lol!

Pretty- sorry just see your messages i was asleep whilst it was your day time! I am so hoping you have multiples and that they are just being cautious hun, enjoy your pregnancy and try not to worry too much (easier said than done) unless you get any of the signs you shouldnt :hugs:

JWB- how are you feeling? Hope your pregnancy is going well :) Your ben is the size of a green olive now- he/she is definately growing :)

Lily- i really hope my body ha done it by itself but i wont get my hopes up just yet... You seem to have covered all the days hun so fx'd that you get your bfp :)

WBM- i want you to just get that :bfp: so you havent got to put yourself through surgery so fx'd 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not sure if they will still do it or not I asked what if I get pregnant and all he said was it wouldn't be a problem :shrug no idea what that meant all I really heard was that it would be ok I didn't think to ask anything else lol

Tusks scerena :hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- are you getting nervous or do you feel ok atm?x


----------



## wanabeamama

I feel so scared I broke down in tears to OH last night I'm he asked me how I would feel if they had to take my tubes/ovaries i wish it was over already :(


----------



## scerena

Aw try not to be too scared yet hun :hugs: i know that is definatrly easier said than done but honestly i was so scared and after you will wonder why you was so scared...

Oh no men just dont know the right thing to say do they :dohh: why would they take your tubes and ovaries out hun??? So what are they doing just a laparoscopy??? Sorry i forgot im so forgetful!x


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Aw try not to be too scared yet hun :hugs: i know that is definatrly easier said than done but honestly i was so scared and after you will wonder why you was so scared...
> 
> Oh no men just dont know the right thing to say do they :dohh: why would they take your tubes and ovaries out hun??? So what are they doing just a laparoscopy??? Sorry i forgot im so forgetful!x

Because of the severe endo he only just managed to save the ovary last time and as there is another large cyst on the same ovary it may be too damaged and he has no idea how bad the rest will be yet but my bloods were showing high levels I have a big cluster of endo in my belly button too it comes right out when I get af so he will have to do an incision above my bb too he said there is a High chance of needing laperotomy this time.
Thakyou for listening :hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Laperotomy- what is that? And aw hun i will have you in my thoughts :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laperotomy is major abdominal surgery were they cut across the bottom of your tummy :( I hope it doesn't come to that. 

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Aah WBM you're having such a hard time of it too :hugs: I hate seeing you girls sad. I hope you get a big fat bfp on monday to make it all better

Had my booking appt today....it took ages, just lots of info, but she wouldn't even try to listen for a heartbeat, in case she couldn't find one and I worried. But I'm worried anyway so I don't see we had anything to lose! Still....didn't want to labour the point. Got to start off on the right foot with the midwife I guess!

Lily I'm good thanks! Missing my morning sickness...it makes me so happy when I do have a gag or a wretch :rofl: That is some BD schedule you've got there....and still going back for more. What a woman! Hope it pays of for you honey. My birthday is the 29th Jan, so I'll put a bfp for you at the top of my birthday wishlist! x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thank you :hugs:

Awww did you have a scan? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Im glad your appointment went ok hun :) how many weeks fo listen for a heartbeat then?Have you got your date for your 12 week scan?

WBM- i really hope that it doesn come to that for you, im praying you get a :bfp: and need no surgery fx'd 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

No, not today. She just took some bloods, lots of info about medical history, gave info about diet etc, and booked my next appointments.

I had a scan at 7w+2d, but won't get another one till 8th Feb (12wk). I was just hoping she would try and pick up the heartbeat with her doppler, but I can see why she didn't.

Your surgeries sound pretty intense. I hope it doesn't come to the laperotomy for you.

I just noticed you're in Manchester...I thought you were in the States for some reason! Is your planned IVF with the NHS? I hope it doesn't come to that for you but it's pretty good the wait isn't too long, if you do need it. I'm in Edinburgh and though i'm not entirely sure I think the wait up here is a couple of years once you finally make it on to the list.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I'm in Manchester I went on the website for the hospital we referred to and it says injections start 3weeks after acceptance :happydance: now I just hope it's not too long for acceptance :D 

8th of feb will be here in no time :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

JWB I would wait until your 12 weeks to listen to the hb as with most dopplers they don't pick it up properly until around this time because baby is still so small. You'll just panic yourself even more if you try now, believe me I've done it :wacko::wacko:

Why don't you get yourself a cheap Anglesounds of ebay or online? I was a bit sceptical before buying mine but it's actually pretty good. Previous to that one I'd rented a Hi-Bebe doppler but at £20 a month was costly! 

I'm using mine every other day.. OK days when I'm convinced I've haven't felt any movement but I have an anterior placenta (on the front) so this makes feeling baba harder until 25+ weeks + I'm hardly on the slim size with being a 14/16!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah thanks honey. I always thought I'd stay away from dopplers but I'll see how i get on. I'm hoping I'll be a bit more relaxed after my 12wk scan. If my ms hadn't gone off so much I don't think I'd be as bad. I guess I just have to accept there's nothing i can do for now and sit tight till 8th Feb. 

21 sleeps!

How are you doing love?


----------



## daopdesign

I'm alright, still a bit on the panicky side with this pregnancy. I have days where I'm positive and feel that the outcome will be good then there are alot of days where I just worry myself to much. It's because I want this baby so bad and going through another loss would kill me it really would. 

I have my midway scan next Monday to look forward to and the meeting with obstitrcian the next day (he's like a pregnancy doctor) and all being well nothing will crop up for cause for concern. I'll keep yas all posted! 

All the best with you, nearly 12 weeks! :) you'll be fine x


----------



## scerena

Hi daop glad to see you're well :thumbup:

JWB- dont worry youself too much hun not long now and you will see and hear your babies heart beat :happydance:

AFM: Well I done one tonight at 7.45- my wee didnt look very concentrated even though I barely drank and held it in for 4 hours! This one is definately negative- so maybe that opk yesterday was false :cry: 

The first pic is yesterdays and the second is todays :(
x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 0









003.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wanabeamama

Screens yesterday's was great like I said that would of been a positive for me and today should have been totally negative they dont stay dark for very long they peak between 10am and 6pm so as you tested late you may have just missed the dark positive and with the drop today it defiantly looks like today is ov day remember that you ovulate 12-36hrs after a positive test I can bet your temp goes up tomorrow :hugs::hugs: did you bd?


----------



## wanabeamama

This was my surge that's the darkest I caught cos I tested late but ov was confirmed for the day after :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







893a6ea7.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## scerena

Looks similar to mine :)
Yes we bd yesterday...
I hope my temp goes up I really do fx'd!
Do you think we should get another bd in tonight?
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Why not it it won't do any harm :sex: :happydance: I'm going to cross my fingers so hard for that temp rise :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. 
I've just started bleeding a bit. Am so scared. Have rung a friend who is a gynae reg where I'm booked and he's organised for me to be seen in epau tomorrow. Unless I start to bleed heavily overnight he said its better to get scanned tomorrow by someone who knows what they are doing. I'm scared. My husband is on nights so my parents are coming over. Just reminds me why I still need my mum.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: is it red blood? How much is there? Try to stay as calm as you can I know it's easy for me to say :/ can you go to ER if it gets worse? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- i will do then :) might aswell lol!

Beanhunter- :hugs: :hugs: awww hunni please keep us updated! I hope that everything is ok! Like WBM said can you go to how much blood was it? Youre in my thoughts hun :hugs: xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Stay calm bean. I know it's hard, but stress makes it worse. Lay down and stay rested. Sometimes bleeding is normal. We're here for you if u need us. I'm praying for you sweetie.


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh BH please don't panic. Lots of women get some bleeding and go on to have perfectly healthy pregancies and healthy babies.

I know this sounds impossible my love but just try to rest up and stay calm, and let your mum and dad look after you. It really is all you can do for the moment.

I will be hoping and praying for you tomorrow...let us know as soon as.you're able to.

Stick little bean, please stick. xxx


----------



## Lily7

bh, thinking of you, I don't know from experience but I have seen on here lots of ladies have had a bleedand have been fine, stay as calm as you can and try to rest, if you are really worried I'm sure your dh will come home x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-thinking of you :hugs: like the other ladies have said, i'm sure its nothing but your going to worry, just try and stay calm. :hugs:

Scerena-you look like you are ovulating today. I bet you see a big spike tomorrow!! :thumbup: very nice cycle!!

AFM-i'm 8dpo and i started spotting last night just barely. Today i've had red spotting and had to wear a liner. :cry: This is one of the most jacked up cycles. I never spot this early.


----------



## wanabeamama

TeddyBearPug said:


> BH-thinking of you :hugs: like the other ladies have said, i'm sure its nothing but your going to worry, just try and stay calm. :hugs:
> 
> Scerena-you look like you are ovulating today. I bet you see a big spike tomorrow!! :thumbup: very nice cycle!!
> 
> AFM-i'm 8dpo and i started spotting last night just barely. Today i've had red spotting and had to wear a liner. :cry: This is one of the most jacked up cycles. I never spot this early.

:hugs: I know that crappy spotting so well I'm mostly from 12dpo but a few times it's been 3dpo last cycle was 7dpo it sucks ass 
:hugs::hugs::hugs: try to stay positive spotting doesn't mean you out I know people that had red spotting before a bop :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks all. It's just pink and only when I wipe and the tiniest bit on a liner. Hoping I've just overreacted.


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have any cramps? :hugs: I hav heard some spotting is quite normal in pregnancy I really hope everything is ok :hug:


----------



## prettynpink29

BH :hugs: :hugs: everything will be ok hun :hugs: :hugs: 

I hope everything is good with everyone else :hugs: 

Today has been exhausting, I am off to bed and it's only 6:30. Dnt even have the energy to eat :hugs: catch up later! :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi all! 

Scerena how's your temp today? I had a quick stalk of your chart but today's isn't in yet.

TBP....boo for spotting. But like WbM says, lots of women get that and go on to get BFPs. Could it be IB do you reckon?

Bean....how was last night? Good to hear it wasn't heavy, but you'll hopefully feel much better once it's checked out. Had u and your oh had sex recently (don't actually have to answer that!)...I just mention it cos apparently in pg it's fairly common to have some bleeding after that. Thinking of you honey :hugs:

xxx


----------



## scerena

BH- how are you today? Hope everything is ok today with you and your lil bean? :hugs:

Pretty- I hope you feel better after your sleep hun, hope you and yourlittle bean are ok too :hugs:

Please keep us updated girls...

JWB & TEDDY- I havent put in my new temp yet as took it at two different times this morning- I havent ovulated- stupid opk! I did think it was too good to be true :cry:
Heres the temps I got-
6.30am- is the time I usually take my temp
4.40am- 35.85- (I took my first temp as woke early)
8am- 36.28- (I took the second temp)

What temp do I use? Both show I havent ovulated anyway so not too bothered, just dont know what one to enter onto my chart???

Teddy- Sorry youre spotting already :hugs: Hope you're ok? x


----------



## scerena

Just been for a wee TMI ALERT- I wiped and there looked like a lot of clear/slippery/wet looking cm- maybe ewcm?- I didnt touch it as I couldnt really be bothered as I have given up this cycle now I think... but just thought I would update... x


----------



## Justwantababy

I would use the earlier one. And you don't know for sure it means you haven't ov'd....not everyones temps shoot up (i know mine didn't...I was a 'slow riser'). A few more days should confirm it.

And ewcm....great news! Fair enough if you don't want to get too worked up this cycle, but thatch a great sign so keep BDing!


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB- its good to have hope! I think its ewcm but im not 100% sure.. I will enter my first temp, keep bd'ing and see what happens... why does my body have to be complicated lol! x


----------



## beanhunter

Sounds like ewcm scerena. Make sure you bd today too. 

I'm off to epau at 3.15. Still a tiny bit of brown when I wipe but different to last night. I've got some cramps but to be honest I've had weird stretchy pains for the last few weeks so it's prob nothing. Am really scared. Surely the last 3 weeks has been bad enough with mum? I've not got any strength left if I'm losing this baby.


----------



## scerena

Awww :hugs: hun please let us know how you get on :hugs: try your hardest to stay positive as the ladies on here have said that they know other ladies who have bled. You are in my thoughts and im praying everything goes ok :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

beanhunter said:


> Sounds like ewcm scerena. Make sure you bd today too.
> 
> I'm off to epau at 3.15. Still a tiny bit of brown when I wipe but different to last night. I've got some cramps but to be honest I've had weird stretchy pains for the last few weeks so it's prob nothing. Am really scared. Surely the last 3 weeks has been bad enough with mum? I've not got any strength left if I'm losing this baby.

:cry::cry:I'm praying everything is ok I will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena I wouldn't worrie too much if you ovulated closer to the 36 hr after so it may have been late last night or early this morning :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls! I don't have too much time, but I've been keeping up on your posts. I just want you to know that I'm thinking of all of you. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## beanhunter

Hi. I'm back home and the bleeding has stopped. Scan was fine, wriggling around and def grown since 12 wk scan. Not really sure why I bled but placenta is low and anterior so that maybe why plus I might not feel any movements til later. So relieved and best of all they let me mum into the scan with me and my husband so she's seen her grandchild too! Thanks for the support. :)


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter :happydance: I am so happy for you and your mum :) and oh of course! Im glad you baby is wriggling around and is happy :) :happydance:

Turbo- How have you been hun? Any updates??

WBM- oh no :( we only bd that night and not yetserday so our chances are rubbish... Well in a way I am kind of hoping I didnt ovulate- but wishing I did so I can stop opks this cycle and know the OD worked... But we shall see! How are you hun?
I will prob do another opk in the next half hour
x


----------



## scerena

I have done another ovulation test... I am just going to to show the comparisons and please give me your opinions...
TMI alert- I keep getting wet underwear ive changed a few times today- so hopefully that would mean ewcm :blush: ???
I know you have seen the previous pics but its easier to see what is going on with my opk's
1st pic- Tuesday- we bd :)
2nd pic- wednesday- no bd :(
3rd pic- today (thursday)- will bd tonight
4th pic- todays opk dried after 30-40 mins

Thanks in advance for your opinions :thumbup: x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena sperm can last 3-5 days easy and some times upto 7days a girl on another thread bd 3days before and that was it and she got her bfp but I would still bd tonight as if the egg was released last night/this am it's good for 24hs :hugs:


----------



## scerena

yes we will bd again tonight for sure... The opk has dried- I looked at it just now its been tops 40 mins and it looks positive :dohh: x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Bean I'm so happy everything is OK w you. 

Scerena...OMG Yay for natural O!! Girl this is it for ya. I just know it!

No updates for me. I'm stuck in my symptom spotting hole and haven't tested. I need to go buy one, but I just haven't had the time. Hoping my life comes back down to some sort of routine so I can pee on something. Its been so nice not poas every 5 seconds, but I wanna know if I caught a wild egg.


----------



## scerena

TT- yessss i hope i have ovulated on my own just have to wait for temps to agree too...What dpo are you? It must be nice not testing but how have you managed to do that your strong! So when will you hopefully test??? I hope you caught that eggy :) xx


----------



## beanhunter

Oh and here is toodle today! Am so so relieved!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/c180a007.jpg


----------



## scerena

Awww how sweet he/she looks so snug and cute :) i love scan photos! You must be so relieved and excited!x


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaaaaaaay beanhunter! :happydance: I'm so happy and relieved for you. Couldn't have hoped for better news!

And Scerena wow! All looking good....I don't know much about OPKs really, but it all sounds positive :happydance:

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB i hope thats its positive news :) how are you doing?x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

That is the cutest scan I've ever seen! Look at the widdo ears and its widdo nose! So peacefully happy in mum's belley. Congrats sweetie. Everything is amazing.

Rere I don't have normal periods so I never know when anything is happening. Its kinda nice. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## scerena

Oh yh sorry i forgot, i dont have regular periods but hoping i do now, just please let us jnow when you test. Have you settled into your new home yet?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Wohoooo we just received the paperwork for our ivf referral :happydance:


----------



## scerena

:happydance: WBM so when should you be starting ivf roughly now after filling in the paperwork?x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been off clomid now since Sept all natural for us but i have have 1 tube had ectopic 2003 x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> :happydance: WBM so when should you be starting ivf roughly now after filling in the paperwork?x

Well I'm not to sure we need to give them passport photos:shrug: which we will do Sunday then I will get them posted so then they will send us a letter to get us in for bloods/ ultrasound and SA and when they receive all results they will send us an outpatients appointment not sure what that is so really I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## beanhunter

Great news WBM! :happydance:
Hi caz&bob - I remember you from one of the clomid threads I think? :hi:


----------



## scerena

caz and bob- :hi: and welcome to thread :) I too recognize you from a thread too was the clomid one like beanhunter said right? How come you're off clomid now?- did you have any problems on it? How are you finding having natural cycles compared to medicated cycles? Do you ovulate on your own??

WBM- I hope it all goes fairly quickly for you, I bet you are very excited arent you!
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay! that is such great news!!! Your scan pic is super cute! your baby does look nice and cozy! Did they tell you that you might spot more often because of the placenta?

Scerena-Def go with the first temp! i've done the 2 temp thing a few times and it drove me nuts!!! everyone always advised me to use the first temp and it never made my chart off. Remember you just had a major surgery and give your body time to do its job. It sounds like it is gearing up for ovulation though. Yay for all the ewcm :thumbup: I think you will ovulate tonight (i've ovulated 36 hrs after +) or you may get a "real" positive in a day or so. Either way, BD tonight because it still has time to get to the eggy!!

WBM-that is great news!!! when is your appt?

Caz-:hi: Yes i remember you from the clomid threads as well! Welcome! How are you doing with the natural cycles? Are you using any supplements or anything?

JWB-i really don't think my spotting is IB. I get this type of spotting all the time before AF. But at the earliest at 8dpo and i think it was a chemical because my temp chart was triphasic and it took a few days for my temp to drop below coverline.

AFM-i'm still spotting at 9dpo with more cramps in the evening hours that most times. Alot of cramping is coming from my fibroid. I think that is where all this spotting comes from. My temp went up this morning, but i really don't have any hope for this cycle. I'm ok with it though, just frustrated mostly. 
I didn't get the results of my MRI today but i have a consultation with the surgeon on Feb 3.

TT-just wanted to say hi! will talk with you in our journals! :hugs:

Pretty-how are you? hope you got some good news today!


----------



## beanhunter

They said at the 20wk scan they'll be able to see if it's low (that means covering part or all of the cervix) and then tell me whether I'm more likely to bleed. If it's just anterior but not low then I shouldn't be at any more risk of bleeding. No more blood today so going to try to put the last day behind me. 
Ps I agree toodle I cute but I'm biased so I'm glad you all think so too! :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Teddy- thanks hun, yes im going to just go with the flow and give my body a chance now... I added the first temp like you said :) me and oh didnt dtd again we had a bicker last night :/ I hope feb 3rd hurrys round for you and you can get your results :hugs: im sorry your frustrated with your cycle too :hugs:

Beanhunter- toodle is DEFINATELY cute and i am glad you have no more bleeding and such a positive attitude putting the last day behind you :hugs:
X


----------



## daopdesign

Beanunter, please ask for a swab to check for infection. I hate to go on about my bad experience but the last pregnancy I lost at 16 weeks I'd suffered from very light pink/brown spotting at 13 weeks for a couple of days and 3 weeks later I'd lost him! They did all kinds of tests and everything came back clear but why did I spot?? It really does my head in not knowing but I wish I'd stood my ground more than just letting them send me off home. I'm sure you'll be fine but try to get to the bottom of it if you can.

My placenta is anterior too in this pregnancy but the mw said it should rise as my belly grows. I've had no spotting or weird stuff going on yet.


----------



## beanhunter

It's not the anterior bit that causes the bleeding, it's the low bit I think. So you feel any movements yet dapo? Glad it's going well for you so far.


----------



## caz & bob

scerena said:


> caz and bob- :hi: and welcome to thread :) I too recognize you from a thread too was the clomid one like beanhunter said right? How come you're off clomid now?- did you have any problems on it? How are you finding having natural cycles compared to medicated cycles? Do you ovulate on your own??
> 
> WBM- I hope it all goes fairly quickly for you, I bet you are very excited arent you!
> x

:hi: girls i ovulate on my own hun so glad for that they put me on clomid because i have 1 tube i just lost 4 off clomid they have done loads of tests and everything is fine oh is fine i am saving up for egg sharing with ivf in agust but i just hope i get a nice sticky one then i dont need to do the egg sharing with ivf fx for all us x x x


----------



## caz & bob

beanhunter said:


> Great news WBM! :happydance:
> Hi caz&bob - I remember you from one of the clomid threads I think? :hi:

:hi: hun did you get your bfp on natural cycle then hun what did you do diffrent if you dont mind me asking x x x


----------



## caz & bob

TeddyBearPug said:


> BH-:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay! that is such great news!!! Your scan pic is super cute! your baby does look nice and cozy! Did they tell you that you might spot more often because of the placenta?
> 
> Scerena-Def go with the first temp! i've done the 2 temp thing a few times and it drove me nuts!!! everyone always advised me to use the first temp and it never made my chart off. Remember you just had a major surgery and give your body time to do its job. It sounds like it is gearing up for ovulation though. Yay for all the ewcm :thumbup: I think you will ovulate tonight (i've ovulated 36 hrs after +) or you may get a "real" positive in a day or so. Either way, BD tonight because it still has time to get to the eggy!!
> 
> WBM-that is great news!!! when is your appt?
> 
> Caz-:hi: Yes i remember you from the clomid threads as well! Welcome! How are you doing with the natural cycles? Are you using any supplements or anything?
> 
> JWB-i really don't think my spotting is IB. I get this type of spotting all the time before AF. But at the earliest at 8dpo and i think it was a chemical because my temp chart was triphasic and it took a few days for my temp to drop below coverline.
> 
> AFM-i'm still spotting at 9dpo with more cramps in the evening hours that most times. Alot of cramping is coming from my fibroid. I think that is where all this spotting comes from. My temp went up this morning, but i really don't have any hope for this cycle. I'm ok with it though, just frustrated mostly.
> I didn't get the results of my MRI today but i have a consultation with the surgeon on Feb 3.
> 
> TT-just wanted to say hi! will talk with you in our journals! :hugs:
> 
> Pretty-how are you? hope you got some good news today!

:hi: hun yes i take pregnacare and been taking honey&cinnamon going to start back on the green tea again x x x


----------



## beanhunter

I was taken off clomid because of cysts and had another lap to treat that and ovarian drilling. Was then on metformin which seemed to make my cycles more regular and we got our :bfp: while waiting for ivf.


----------



## daopdesign

beanhunter said:


> It's not the anterior bit that causes the bleeding, it's the low bit I think. So you feel any movements yet dapo? Glad it's going well for you so far.

hmm well if it's low it should in an ideal world rise but I have heard of it causing problems such as cvering the cervix. Give it time, mother nature works wonders!

Oh yes lots of movement and probably noticing it more now because I know what to look for. You should be feeling those little flutters very soon if you haven't already! It's a great feeling :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

daopdesign said:


> beanhunter said:
> 
> 
> It's not the anterior bit that causes the bleeding, it's the low bit I think. So you feel any movements yet dapo? Glad it's going well for you so far.
> 
> hmm well if it's low it should in an ideal world rise but I have heard of it causing problems such as cvering the cervix. Give it time, mother nature works wonders!
> 
> Oh yes lots of movement and probably noticing it more now because I know what to look for. You should be feeling those little flutters very soon if you haven't already! It's a great feeling :thumbup:Click to expand...

Think I may have done the last couple of days but I guess time will tell! Can't wait!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I'm calling today cd 2 :growlmad: So that would make my last cycle 24 days and an 8 day LP :dohh: Yeah, this has to be my worst cycle ever. Once my temp has dropped below coverline, because its still high, i am going to quit temping and using opk while i wait on surgery. I'm tired of my cycles not even being half way decent.

Has anyone heard from pretty??????!


----------



## caz & bob

beanhunter said:


> I was taken off clomid because of cysts and had another lap to treat that and ovarian drilling. Was then on metformin which seemed to make my cycles more regular and we got our :bfp: while waiting for ivf.

aw that's brill hun hope i get court why were waiting on treatment x x x


----------



## Lily7

bh your scan picture is sooo cute :)


----------



## caz & bob

girls started the green decaff tea again i have missed it x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks lily! Can't wait to see the difference again at the 20 wk scan!

Good luck to you too caz


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am having a few pimm's tonight hope you all have a nice weekend x x x


----------



## scerena

Sorry I havent been on girls had a hectic weekend with my step daughter and niece :thumbup:

How has everyone been???

Really thought I would have ovulated by now :(
x


----------



## beanhunter

Hi scerena
I'm good. Have my 16wk appt with midwife tomorrow - hoping she will use a Doppler and I can hear toodles HB for the first time....
No more bleeding though which is such a relief :happydance:
I'm off work this week so heading to mums tomorrow and staying to take her to her first chemo on Wednesday. Back home Thursday but Internet at the parentals is rubbish so may not be on much. 
Also have to get my arse in gear and start revising for a massive exam in march....

Pretty - not seen you around but hope all ok and that your scan tomorrow brings good news :hugs:


----------



## scerena

bean- OMG I cannnot believe you are 16 weeks! Time is flying by :) I hope you can hear you babys heart beat that will be so lovely for you :) So glad you have no more bleeding too things are looking up :)
I hope your mums appointment goes away I will be thinking of you both :hugs: 
Yes get revising march will be here before you know it!

Oh yes Pretty- Hope your ok you havent been on in ages!

I just want to ovulate :cry: My cycles make me so angry!
x


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena - it took me a few months to settle into regular cycles after the drilling. 
Did you ask about metformin?


----------



## scerena

Thought I would share my opk's with you all
The first one is yesterdays and the 2nd and 3rd ones are todays... what is going on with my body ovulate already would ya!!!x
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## prettynpink29

I just wanted to let everyone know that I lost the babies :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Were heartbroken and have lost all hope :cry: :cry: 

I have been bleeding heavily since Thursday evening and chose to miscarry naturally at home. But an emergency ultrasound this morning showed I have still not passed everything and dr requested a D&C due to the blood loss and highly suspects it was infact twins with the possibility of triplets. However I refused, I don't want anymore medical intervention of any kind. 

I think we are officially done TTC. I can not go through this again or put my body through it anymore.

Thank you girls for all your support :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Oh pretty. There is nothing I can say to take away the pain but I'm thinking of you and your oh. I'm so so sorry. :hugs:
Please look after yourself and make sure you pass everything which ever way you choose. 
:hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Pretty i honestly do not know what to say as i know nothing i say will make you feel better, i am so so sorry hunni i really am :hugs :hugs:
Please rest and take good care of yourself you an your oh will be in my prayers and thoughts :hugs: :hugs: 
If at any time you need to talk then i am here i have been through a loss and i know the pain youre feeling :hugs: im sorry hunni xxxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pretty-i am so sorry that you are going through this :cry: like the others have already said, theres nothing i can say other than you and your OH are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: please take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Pretty, I am so sorry, I have you in my thoughts and prayers, please rest and try your best to make sure both you and your dh look after each other x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hugs: Pretty. Sweety u are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Pretty my heart breaks for you, it really does :cry:. Like the other girls have said, you and your oh need to take some time to look after each other, physically and emotionally, and to grieve.

I will be thinking of you sweetheart. We're all here for you if you want us x x x :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

oh dear. sometimes life throws you far to many knocks. I don't know what to say hun but I know the pain of losing a child. Probably best you guys do take some time out because al this stress and emotional heartache won't be doing you any good. I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i have had ewcm for 2 days now but not jew to ovulate yet and i have just started decaff green tea again could it be that pretty so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::flower: thinking of you and your family hun x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

OK girls. I have more pics to share and truthfully I'm starting to believe its possible. Here we go. I'm shaking like a log. I full-heartedly see the line in person. Its thick and blue (I know, evil blue dye). I even brought my test with me so I can stare at it during the day (gross I know). It was really hard to capture what I'm seeing with this pos camera. I'm trying so hard to be realistic, but everything keeps pointing me to "this could be it". I've been horribly nauseated lately and food is not my friend. Anyone who knows me knows I eat like a horse. I guess these "lines" would be about right since I haven't had sex since Dec 28th (our fight, go figure). Tomorrow would be 28 days... Ugh girls. I'm gonna be on here all day. I need moral support. :cry: Please be gently honest with me.

*1/19 Tests (PM):*
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/2012-01-19_18-40-08_177.jpg

*1/24 Tests (AM):*
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/2012-01-24_06-13-43_816.jpg
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/2012-01-24_06-14-43_481.jpg
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/2012-01-24_06-17-06_547.jpg
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/2012-01-24_06-31-31_964.jpg


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls
Turbo hun i see it on my phone very very very faint but i can see a line, you should buy a frer for the morning??? Eeeek gl! Do u have any ic's so you can poas in the mean time???

Caz- Maybe its the green tea or maybe possibly early ovulation? Gl!

AFM- STILL not ovulated yet! I think i wont this cycle- lets hope the op worked and i at least ovulate next cycle... X


----------



## caz & bob

i see the lines on all think its a nice bfp hun x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks girls. I have one more blue dye that I'll take in a few days. If it comes up better I'll invest in some frers. I wish I had ICs, but I never bought anymore. I'm so nervous!!


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you girls for all your support!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

We let the Dr take a tissue sample and I hope we get some kind of closure from it. We also decided to move froward with the FS on the 30th because we want answers to why I keep having early miscarriages. Have an appt this afternoon and I really hope the ultrasound is clear because I am not having another D&C. 

thanks again for all the kind words :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

TT!!! 

I see the line, and I really hope this is it for you hun!! :hugs: :hugs: 

I just hate those blue dyes! Go get a FRER now! :)


----------



## daopdesign

TT go and get a FRER right now, then you'll know for sure! I can def see a line!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

=D lol. I'm scared of frers. haha! I might be able to go to the dollar tree n pick up some there. I have the lender coming down tonight tho to do some paperwork. What a mess I am. I just want a decent line to warrant the cost of frers. Dang things are expensive!


----------



## scerena

Pretty- I hope your scan goes ok today please let us know how you get on :hugs:

I am so confused what the hell is wrong with my body- still not ovulated and this is todays opk! I know I should probably stop testing and just wait for a temp rise but Im a poas addict :blush: I'm hoping the cycle after this one (due to having the op this cycle) will be regulated from the ovarian drilling :dohh:
x
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lily7

Turbo, good luck, I hope this is it!

Scerena, what cd are you on? If your not going to ov this time, I hope af comes so your cycles can at least have the chance to regulate, I think they will 

x


----------



## scerena

Cd24! Just wish i ovulated... But guess i still could or af... 
How are you anyway lily?x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-i hope your ultrasound and appt goes well and they find some answers for you :hugs:

TT- i wish i could throw a FRER test at you through my computer! :haha: go get one! i can see a faint line for sure! i think you will see a nice line on a FRER. The suspense has to be killing you!!

Scerena-try and stay positive, i'm sure this cycle is just trying to work it all out. I hope you ovulate, but if you don't, next cycle has to be better! 

AFM-my cycle is all messed up too. I thought i had started AF last week at 7 or 8dpo but i think it was heavy spotting because i lasted only a day. I've been spotting a week and now i'm not. My temp dropped big time and i'm cramping like crazy, i'm just waiting for AF. :dohh:

this is the results from my mri...i think i forgot to share on this thread.

"the uterus is heterogeneously enlarged measuring 10.1x7.6x7.4cm."
"At least 3 myometrial masses are noticed, the largest in the anterior mid uterus measuring 5.2x5.6cm extending to level of submucosa and somewhat displacing the endometrial stripe. Two smaller myometrial masses are noticed, the next largest is seen anteriorly in the lower uterine segment measuring 1.4x2.0cm. These are probably leiomyoma. Several cysts are seen in the cervix, probably nabothian cysts."
"Multiple small follicles are noted in both ovaries. Moderate free fluid is identified in the pelvis."
Impression-"uterine masses, probable fibroids."


----------



## Lily7

I'm good thanks scerena, cd29 today but ov late so gotta wait until cd 34 or so. I did do a sneaky test this morning (9dpo) bfn of course, no idea why I put myself through that!

tbp, make sure you mention to the hospital about your spotting, it could be something they can easily help you with

x


----------



## Lily7

I'm good thanks scerena, cd29 today but ov late so gotta wait until cd 34 or so. I did do a sneaky test this morning (9dpo) bfn of course, no idea why I put myself through that!

tbp, make sure you mention to the hospital about your spotting, it could be something they can easily help you with

x


----------



## scerena

Lily- youre still not out yet so when will you test again...

Teddy- im no good at results, what does it mean and what will they do? The multiple small follicles on the oaries do they think that may be pcos?
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Stay strong Lily! Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Justwantababy

TT have you tested again yet??


----------



## TurboTurtle80

No not yet. I'm scared. I have another blue dye at home. We had the lender for the house over last night, so I didn't get a chance to hit the $1 store after work. Its pressing on me tho. I'm just on the fence about it all. Still hugging yesterday's test, LOL!!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls, not gona test until at least sunday, possibly monday. 

Turbo, you should def test again :) I'm excited to see your tests develop

x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily- are you symptom spotting this cycle? Sunday will be here before you know it!

Scerena-No, i don't have pcos. I had just ovulated the day before so they were seeing the left overs of my follicles and that is why i had fluid in my pelvis. The biggest concern is the biggest fibroid that i call Fibs, she is half the size of the uterus, which is already doubled normal size, and she is impinging on the uterine cavity. Which this is technically good because the surgery will definitely help with fertility by increasing my fertility by 70% :happydance: So it sucks that i have it but its good that i can have it removed and increase my chances.

How is everyone?


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow TBP, 70% increase is amazing! Do you have a date for your op?

Lily - not long now till testing, how exciting! xx


----------



## scerena

Teddy- So when is the op? Wow 70% you will get your :bfp: not long after your op then :happydance: wow! Go you!

Turbo- When are you testing???

Lily- Any symptoms???
x


----------



## scerena

wanabeamamma- where are you? Hope you're ok? xx


----------



## Lily7

Tbp, 70 percent is an amazing increase! When is your op?

Jwab how is your pregnancy going?

Scerena how are the opk's coming along?

I am not symptom spotting, mainly because I don't have any symptoms lol I wish I did! I just got the results back for my day 21 bloods which was actually cd27 for me, 85.7!!!!! Can you believe it?!?! Please keep your fingers crossed for me that I caught the eggie! 

X


----------



## scerena

Lily- I havent done an opk today yet but I am sure that I will :haha: although I am loosing hope with the opk's this cycle... 
Wow that is your highest yet right? My fingers are crossed tightly for you :)

AFM: I am loosing hope this cycle and I just want it over and done with! Hopefully after this cycle my body will regulate and hopefully I can ovulate...
I do not have high hopes though if I am not ovulating I cannot get pregnant :cry: This journey is starting to become so emotional and is slightly taking its toll on me... Every month I have wasted not ovulating!
I havent had a plan since around August last year, no fs appointment until feb and that isnt even with my normal fs so I havent a clue what this one will want to do with me... My normal fs suggested maybe clomid and injections, but all fs's are different and I just have a feeling that they will send me away and say try naturally...
Ladies why do I feel so down with things... I just wish I had a chance each month and right now I dont... 
x


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, yes its my highest ever! I am sorry you are feeling down, I don't really know quite what to say to you to make you feel better as I know from feeling like that before, nothing anyone says can help. I really believe once this wacko cycle is out of the way, your cycles will return regular, can you even ring the hosp to see if they will scan or do bloods just to have a look and see if they can work out what's happening? They did this with me when 2 lots of provera didn't work, even if they say no, at least you will have asked the question. Good luck and just know that we are all here for you xx


----------



## scerena

After the op they said I have to wait for my FS appointment... Also my cycle is not even long yet for me and they will just tell me thats my pcos- Honestly they're useless unless you have an appointment as I am only cd26... I can see this cycle being a very long one like my last one as I havent even ovulated...
I will be taking a copy of my chart when I was on clomid and ovulated, then I will show them a copy of this chart without clomid... I want to have something to help me ovulate I have wasted so much time due to them and if I have to have injections then so be it as right now I will do anything and after having that op the sight of an injection doesnt bother me... I just feel so down today :cry: I have sat in my bed all day watching tv and I havent even ate breakfast/lunch- nothing- I need a kick up the backside!

When will you test? x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Rere. I think you should look into Metformin. I'm going to do that next. They say that it helps gals with PCOS regulate their cycles and ovulate on their own. I hear its hard to bear the first few weeks, but once its in your system you start to feel better. I've seen at least 4 girls in ltttc get pregnant with it. :hugs: I'm sorry you feel down. Its frustrating when you feel out of control.

Lily, congrats on the progesterone. Fx you caught your eggy!!

Well girls, I did my last blue dye and the test was a flop. It took like 10 minutes just for the control line to come up and then I got the most evil evap in the test window. I officially hate these tests. So, I'm just gonna stick w BFN until proven otherwise. Dumb evaps! I'll try again over the weekend.


----------



## scerena

Turbo :hugs: Thanks for the advice I think that I will keep that in mind and suggest it to the fs...
I am sorry to hear that your test was a bit weird... why dont you try with a pink dye test- youre very strong waiting hun x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hehe. I'm not really that strong. If I weren't homeless and staying with the parental units, I'd already have hit up Amazon and bought 100 ICs and tested every day. I'm just in the middle of a house move and we're staying w my parents until we close on the house. It realllly sucks, but it makes sense to save money. I want to test every 5 minutes, but I don't really have the privacy to do so. Testing now is very complicated.


----------



## scerena

Oh yeh I can imagine not having alot of privacy at the parents house and wanting to save every penny at the moment!
Well you may get a surprise soon then from taking this relaxed approach :) x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Figured I'd share my mean evap. The control line took like 10 mins to come up. Shotty test! I've never had this much crap w Up brand. Its always been reliable. I haven't been very motivated to go buy another test. I plan to over the weekend, but I'd be wrong in promising anyone. I was looking thru my personal journal and I realized that we dtd again on 1/14 so maybe its just super early. Idk what's going on w my body, but I really need acu to fix it. I feel so miserable. Anyhoo, here's my crappy test. I guess you can't really see the evap in this pic...can't see much. 
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/picsay-1327592014.jpg
I tried to tweak to pull out my evap line, so here's that:
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/picsay-1327592534.jpg


----------



## beanhunter

TT what a horrid evap!
Scerena I'm sorry you feel down. Remember I'm a drilling and metformin success story....but it did take a few months post op to regulate my cycles.


----------



## Justwantababy

Wow Lily that's a great result! When I got my BFP I really had no symptoms to speak of, so don't worry too much. Can't wait to see your test result, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

My pregancy seems to be going good, thanks for asking hun....I'm just anxious to get to 8th Feb for my 12wk scan. I haven't had loads of symptoms, and my sickness has eased right off, which makes me worry a bit. But I'm trying to think positive and enjoy it as best I can. There's nothing else I can do really!

Scerena - I'm so, so sorry you're feeling like that. I know exactly the feeling...if you're not ovulating then you're not even on the same playing field as everyone else. Don't beat yourself up for having a bad day...we've all been there and it's just plain shitty. But give yourself credit for all you've done to bring yourself closer to getting pregnant. And you are much closer than this time last year. You've got 2 tubes now...that has to be good! It will happen, I'm sure.
When is your fs appt? It could be a good thing having the appt with the new fs...fresh eyes and all that. And you're totally clued up...I think they'll respect that. It's not as if you're going in and telling them how to do their job, but you'll be able to have an informed discussion about your next steps. Why not write your questions down too? 
Would you want to go back on clomid? Or rather try an alternative?

Wish I could give you a real hug honey, I really do. I am going to celebrate like mad when you get that well-deserved BFP and sticky bean. Can't wait x x x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Very true beanhunter, I need to stay positive :) xx


----------



## scerena

JWB- My appointment isn't until 21st feb, yes I wouldnt mind going on clomid if they think it will work and with the trigger like the old fs said, I will see what else they recommend... Yes good idea I will write down my questions and like you say it may be good to see a new fs :) Aww thanks JWB wish I could have a hugs from you girls too :hugs: 
Not long until your scan :happydance: How exciting :) Dont worry about morning sickness easing off hun just enjoy and enjoy not being sick :hugs:
xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Well rere if it ever came to it I've got left over clomid - if you wanted it. Obviously it's far better if you get monitored while your on it though...so hopefully that's what you'll get. Is it an hcg trigger shot your old fs was talking about? Or fsh injections at the start of your cycle to get your follicles growing?

21st isn't too far away chick. It'll come round. :hugs: x x x


----------



## scerena

Aw thanks JWB :hugs: please keep hold of it incase i ever need it as i think i took all my leftover clomid... Im not sure what injections it was he just said clomid and injections and he would talk in more detail after the op but now i am not seeing him so i dont know lol! You had a trigger didnt you? Thanks for the support :hugs: xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Yeah, the standard practice at the unit I was referred to was to give an hcg trigger once you got to doses of 150mg. It just forces the egg to release....kind of an artificial LH surge. It's only a tiny needle, and in fact the last 2 I had I did myself at home.

If I hadn't got my BFP when I did the next step was to move onto fsh injections, but that would've been instead of the clomid.

You feeling a bit better today? xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey hun yes much better today thank you :hugs:
I was having one of them really down days and i hate them with passion!
I have a feeling it was a trigger cos he said clomid and injections... Where do you have to have the injection (incase they tell me to have it?)
I hope the fs i see is nice if he/she isnt i will say the last fs wanted me on clomid and trigger- does the trigger help with your lining? X


----------



## Justwantababy

No, I think by the time you have your trigger your lining should have already thickened.

The injection goes under the skin (so just a little needle) about an inch under your belly button. I was dead nervous the first one I did myself, but it really was fine.

I hope your next fs is nice too hun...but sounds like a good plan B if (s)he isn't! Glad you're feeling better today - sometimes it can all just get on top of you can't it? Hope you've got nice plans for the weekend! xx


----------



## scerena

The injection sounds scary but im sure i would cope...
Clomid always thinne my lining so not sure if it will be the right path u less they give me something to help my lining too...

Im off out for a few drinks tomorrow night with my friends and oh and his friends then back to ours, as i didnt even get to celebrate my bday due to the op and antibiotics so we are going to have a few drinks as im clearly not ovulating this cycle ive given up with it roll on next cycle
How about you do you have anything planned?x


----------



## Justwantababy

Not too much for me hon. We were out last night with OH's mum, sister and their partners for dinner, then this morning we've been up to see friends and their very beautiful week old daughter, now off to buy some furniture - whoop the glamorous life I lead eh?! Off for a spa day on Monday tho can't wait!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a chilled one afm think i am ovulating wooopp hers a pic but think it will be darker tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120128-00063.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Justwantababy

Yay Caz! Go get :sex:! xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily...is today testing day? Thinking of you! xx


----------



## scerena

JWB- spa sounds good :) aw my friend had a baby last week aswell a little girl called summer shes so gorgeous :)
Furniture shooping is always good! I love it! Soon you will be baby shopping :) 

Caz- yes bd asap :happydance: 

Lily- oh yes JWB reminded me- fx'd for your test :)
X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm hers my opks when do you think i ovulated ff said it was cd14 but cd15 look like it to me we never bd on cd15 but we did on cd16 and we are tonight do you think it will be enuf x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120130-00067.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scerena

Hi Caz :)
I would say cd15 also, and you have bd alot just keep bding :)

Well ladies, my opks were not positive according to my oh and he said todays DEFINATELY is so fingers crossed... I did opks the last few days and there was a barely there line... This is todays and I really wasnt expecting this I thought af was on her way from the pains on my side I have had today...

First pic- taken at 4 minutes
2nd pic- taken at 7 mins
3rd pic- taken at 10 mins
And the line is getting darker still I keep looking :haha:

OPINIONS please ladies x
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2









034.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3









035.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Looks good Rere! Its time! Get going!

Caz, it looks like cd 16 to me, but I'm not great w OPKs. :shrug:


----------



## scerena

:haha: thanks turbo :)
We dtd last night and will try to again tonight if oh is back early...
Fx'd lets hope my temp goes up in the next few days!

So, have you tested again hun?x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Good! Nail him as much as possible! LOL! No. I just went in this morning for bHCG. I kinda need to eliminate the line spotting. I'm scared to death, but it is what it is, ya know. I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

Cant wait to see your results :) my fx'd that it is good news try not to be too scared hunni :)

And yes i will be nailing him as much as we can! I hope I am ovulating this time, but like I said its the darkest opk this cycle.
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yeah, those def look much darker than the others. I think you just needed a good running start to ovulate this cycle. It can only be better from here!! Wow, could u imagine everyone on this thread getting a bfp soon?!! I'd be happy! Last year was rough for all of us.


----------



## scerena

It definately was a rough year for all of us ladies and i am so hoping that 2012 sees all us ladies with our well deserved :bfp:
Please update us as soon as you get your bloods done my fingers are crossed soooo tightly for you!
X


----------



## beanhunter

I know nothing about opk's scerena but if the other girls reckon it's good then go for it!
Can't wait for you all to join us on the pregnancy board but I've not met any other group
I feel as at home in as I do here :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter i hope we can all join you soon, I am glad that you feel at home with us, we have all become very close with our journeys :) x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-yes your opk looks good! i hope this is it for you!!

Caz-for some reason my computer will not enlarge your pics but it did scerenas...weird. It sounds like you bd enough though either way.

AFM-AF has officially left now. I'm not temping or using opk's this cycle. I go see the surgeon on friday and i will hopefully plan a day for the surgery.


----------



## scerena

Teddy how exciting that you can set a date for surgery :happydance: are you excited to get a plan of action? 21st feb couldnt come any sooner right now lol! Definately a very very dark opk for me i hope my temp agrees but we will see! A month of temping and opks will do you good hun :) xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i'm just ready to get these fibroids out so that i can move on with ttc. I really think that once they are out, i will be preggers in no time....i really hope so! lol


----------



## scerena

Aw teddy I really hope so too! I am sure you will be as they have said your fertility will increase loads! Its going to be excitong times for you :happydance:
Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm think i am 3 or 4 dpo woopp we didn't :sex: last night think i will be covered teddy hope you have the surgery soon hun x x x


----------



## scerena

Caz- the lovely tww good luck! How are you feeling?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls sorry I've not been on I've had my surgery and it tuned out I had a laparotomy so the recovery will be 6weeks at least the cyst I had on my ovary was attached to my bowel and I had a lot of endo on my uterus and other places I'm very very sore but it has only been 5days I'm just glad to be home finally.
We had our forms sent back from the hospital (ivf) because OH does not have an NHS number yet but i called them before we sent them and they said we could forward them later so that pissed me off :( more waiting :coffee:


----------



## caz & bob

feeling bloated and gassy x x x


----------



## scerena

WBM- hun I wondered where you had got too! Sorry to hear that youre going to have a longer recovery :hugs: did they remove all the endo? I hope you are resting an getting your oh to take great care of you :hugs: 
I would be so angry them returning the forms after you phone up! I would make a complaint! I know all too well waiting without a plan is horrible! Hopefully they will hurry up and sort things out for you!

So how many incisions do you have? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Ive had 5 all together this time was 3 the big one across the bottom then one on the right just below my belly button and then one really high up almost just under my boob so no more bikinis the scars from last time are still dark brown and it's a year next week :( 
Hope your ok and I hope this is actually ov for you :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

WBM, glad you are on the recovery. Unfortunate u still have scars. Hopefully they go away at some point. Get some rest and hope u feel better.


----------



## scerena

WBM- aw bless you :( i really hope the scars fade for you soon hun :(
I hope this is o too... Fx'd if it isnt then roll on m fs appointment on the 21st!
Please rest and make sure you keep dosed up on painkillers hun bless ya, thinking of you... Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Is it your irst fs appointment?


----------



## scerena

Noooo lol! Ive been with the fs for over a year now- they gave me clomid which ddnt work, they done my hsg, ohs sa's and all my blood works... 
Now its my post op appointment and I want a plan as I havent had one since august as had to wait to have my op... So if they fob me off I am complaining I am going crazy not having a plan :cry:
X


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry to hear you wound up with a laparotomy WBM but hope you recover quickly. 
Anyone heard from pretty recently?


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls. Sorry I have been MIA for awhile. I had FS appt yesterday and here are the results: 

I have been diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome. 

Also known as blood clotting desease. 

basically the FS want's to run some blood work and we will have to wait for the results for a few days. But he said he would like to put me on progesterone, baby aspirin or possibly a blood thinner. And would like us to TTC this cycle. We have mixed feelings and haven't decided what we want to do yet, but I have started the baby aspirin just in case. It's nice to finally have some answers though :hugs:

so many decisions :(


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Noooo lol! Ive been with the fs for over a year now- they gave me clomid which ddnt work, they done my hsg, ohs sa's and all my blood works...
> Now its my post op appointment and I want a plan as I havent had one since august as had to wait to have my op... So if they fob me off I am complaining I am going crazy not having a plan :cry:
> X

Ohhhhhhh damn sorry I'm not quite with it at the moment lol I hope you get that plan if not I will come over there and :grr:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Pretty :hugs2: I know answers don't make the pain easier, but it does at least give you hope. Don't ever quit. You'll get there. I know a girl who was just diagnosed with the same thing and its very well known. There are definitely treatments for it. I may say this wrong, but I think there's a drug called heparin or something like that, which helps with the clotting. I'm proud of you babe. Keep trying!

Rere! Where's your temp spike babe? I can only imagine how frustrated you are!

Afm, doc called. HCG came back negative. I'm in an OK place mentally right now. Not sure about later, but I will at least try Metformin now.


----------



## scerena

WBM- :haha: thanks hun! And yes I bet you're not really with it hun bless ya, just keep resting and you have us ladies to keep you company :)

Pretty- I wrote to you on your wall today wodnering where you was :hugs: Aww hun I am sorry to hear that, but like you said at least you're getting some answers :hugs: When I took baby aspirin I ovulated that month and I do not usually :) It is meant to be good for fertility too hunni, so how do you feel- are you leaning towards ttc or not this month? Like Turbo said do not give up hun :hugs:

Turbo- I didnt record my temp this morning as I woke too early :( I am not getting my hopes up for any spike! But I am hoping that the real dark opk wasnt a fake I will actually :cry:
Oh no about your hcg hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: There was so a line on that test hun :hugs: I dont know what to say but dont give up, we are here for you :hugs: Are you trying metformin next cycle?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lily7

Hey everyone, sorry havent been on, just thought I would update, got a bfn and af has officially arrived, suppose I should be glad I ovulated and have a "normal" luteal (sp?) phase of 14 days.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## scerena

Aw lily :hugs: sorry af got you hun :hugs: good luck this cycle what is your plan?x


----------



## Lily7

Hey scerena, I just have to do the same again as it done its job last time, 40 mg tamoxifen days 2-5, how are you?

x


----------



## scerena

Im good hun 3 weeks until my fs appointment apart from that nothing new...

I am so glad something has worked for you it must give you so much hope each cycle I really hope that you catch your eggy this month :) xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily7 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry havent been on, just thought I would update, got a bfn and af has officially arrived, suppose I should be glad I ovulated and have a "normal" luteal (sp?) phase of 14 days.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Ugh, i'm so sorry that AF got you :hugs: Are you doing ok?



prettynpink29 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I have been MIA for awhile. I had FS appt yesterday and here are the results:
> 
> I have been diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome.
> 
> Also known as blood clotting desease.
> 
> basically the FS want's to run some blood work and we will have to wait for the results for a few days. But he said he would like to put me on progesterone, baby aspirin or possibly a blood thinner. And would like us to TTC this cycle. We have mixed feelings and haven't decided what we want to do yet, but I have started the baby aspirin just in case. It's nice to finally have some answers though :hugs:
> 
> so many decisions :(

That has to be hard to hear, but i'm sure it is good to find out what has been causing all the m/c's even though i'm sure it doesn't make it any easier. :hugs: It sounds like your FS has a good plan whenever you are ready to cont on your journey.



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm think i am 3 or 4 dpo woopp we didn't :sex: last night think i will be covered teddy hope you have the surgery soon hun x x x

Yay for the 2ww!! Do you have a testing day or are you going to wait for AF to be late?



wanabeamama said:


> Hi girls sorry I've not been on I've had my surgery and it tuned out I had a laparotomy so the recovery will be 6weeks at least the cyst I had on my ovary was attached to my bowel and I had a lot of endo on my uterus and other places I'm very very sore but it has only been 5days I'm just glad to be home finally.
> We had our forms sent back from the hospital (ivf) because OH does not have an NHS number yet but i called them before we sent them and they said we could forward them later so that pissed me off :( more waiting :coffee:

Your surgery sounds painful, did they get everything? We sure have alot of surgeries going around in this thread :hugs: I'm glad you came out ok and are home and resting. 

AFM-i think my fibroid is causing some more bleeding after bowel movements....i think my symptoms might be getting worse. Its a good thing i'm getting her out!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks TBP I think he got most of it well the most important bits anyway the cyst on my ovary was causing a lot of the problem as it was attached to my bowel so even a bit of wind had me in agony also there was a lot on my uterus which has now gone so as long as we can get the ivf as soon as possible were ok :thumbup:

I hope you get your surgery soon, I used to get bleeding after bowel movement too mainly fmp lol try and use a mild laxative so there isn't quite as much pressure when you go :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Teddy- very good thing youre getting rid of her you dont deserve to be in pain :hugs:

WBM- how are you feeling today??

AFM- well i think my cycle is messing me around- I do not feel I ovulated and my temps havent confirmed this as of yet they are still low what was that opk about???

Well, me an oh had a row last night- Sometimes ttc gets so much for me that I take it out on him and I feel soooo bad he told me to give up using opk's he said 'you cant trust a stick to tell you that you have missed your chance' think he has a point as mine seem to playing the most horrible games it has really upset me... Sometimes I feel ttc is turning me into a complete b*tch! With another long cycle just like before the op- looks like im on my way to another 60something day cycle with no ovulation. I just feel like whatever I do I am constantly hitting a brick wall...

Im sorry about the vent, I am just angry with myself and angry with my body not ever doin what it is meant to do!


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww scerena it is so hard ttc it must be even harder when your cycles are so long my OH doesn't believe in the sticks either they need to understand that we can't just give up :hugs: I really hope you can get some more help from the FS :huge::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Feels like my ttc journey has lasted forever and that I am actually starting to loose hope that it is actually going to happen... I think he is right though- I get myself upset about light lines and dark lines when the opks are not working for me I actually agree that I need to stop doing them and just bd every other day and take my temp I need to chill like he said stressing myself out all the time isnt helping...

I wont do anymore opk's unless the fs puts me on medication and even if they do I might not even do them- so fed up of getting my hopes up :(

How are you feeling today?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Never lose hope sweetie we just have to keep changing how we do things it helps keep us motivated and by stopping the opk's might help just do what you feel you have to do to keep you in control :hugs::hugs:

Afm I've been in a lot of pain this morning did not sleep well at all I was so uncomfortable and had nightmares :( 
I've been watching baby time on the home and health Chanel so been crying most of the morning lol stupid hormones lol


----------



## scerena

Aw bless you :hugs: habe you been keeping up with your painkillers on time??? Sleeping i found very uncomfortable I was most comfortBle sleeping on the recliner I think I disnt sleep in bed for about a weekish as it was too uncomfortable. Try not to do too much and enjoy oh looking after you :)

I wont give up but I think I need to stop being so baby mad constantly and chill out a little if you know what I mean x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh damn you just reminded me I haven't took my antibiotic :/ 

Sounds like you and oh need a nice fun weekend away just to have fun and act like teenagers lol and just take time out of reality :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, no how you feel, hope your ok x

Tbp, I am ok, I thought I would have been worse than I am, bet you can't wait to get the fibroids out x


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, no how you feel, hope your ok x

Tbp, I am ok, I thought I would have been worse than I am, bet you can't wait to get the fibroids out x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## scerena

Lily- sucks doesnt it :( I wish things would start looking up for us all :hugs: I wish my body would even ovulate at least after the op... Times like this I am glad that I have you ladies to vent to and have support :hugs:

Caz- Hi how are you doing?
x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg scerena your temp has gone up :happydance: FX it keeps on going up :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Yh its gone up but not majorly :( I hope that it continues to rise but I am definately not getting my hopes up :hugs:
How are you feeling today?x


----------



## wanabeamama

It looks good to me it's above where your cover line should be maby try putting in a couple of dummy temps just a bit higher and see if it gives you xhairs at least you will see where you cover line is :hugs:

I'm ok I slep a lot better last night I got more pillows so I wasn't lay as flat.


----------



## scerena

Aw glad you slept ok :hugs: yes I couldnt lay flat even with my little incisions!

Yh I might try the dummy temps when I am home but im seriously not going to get my hopes up if you know what I mean but fx'd x


----------



## scerena

WOW THIS THREAD HAS GONE QUIET! WHERE ARE YOU ALL????
Any updates ladies???
Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey Scerena I'm here! :wave:

I have been stalking a bit, but have just been quiet whilst waiting for the time to pass till my 12wk scan. I know there's no reason anything should be wtong, and I don't feel in my heart that anything's wrong, but I can't help but worry.

Has your temp gone up love? If you're not going to ov this cycle I hope you can move on to the next one quickly.

Lily - really sorry to see AF showed :hugs: I remember when we didn't catch on our first ov in over a year ttc I was gutted. But we did the second month :) And the fact u ov'd is great....roll on next month!

Hope everyone else is well x x


----------



## scerena

Its totally natural to worry hun :hugs: not long now and you will be able to relax a little :hugs:
Yes my temps gone up- if my temp is high tomorrow then ovulation will be confirmed on the day of the positive opk I think so fx'd tightly for me please, not sure how accurate todays temp is as had a very disturbed sleep last night I kept waking uo, but I didnt adjust the temp I just left it, my chart is in my siggy hun if u want to have a peek xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow that's looking good! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's temp. Some well timed action in there too, hopefully those swimmers were ready and waiting for madame egg!

I think I will def be able to relax a bit more after Wednesday, it's such a big milestone. Wish I'd bought a doppler now!


----------



## Lily7

Hi JWAB, thank you, you just made me smile, I hope I can catch it this time, providing I ov again that is! My scan is booked for next Fri which will be cd11.

Wednesday will be here before you know it, how are you feeling? Do you feel any different, like you know how people say they just feel different? Has your sickness stayed away? You will have to post a pic on Wed

Scerena, I don't know too much about temps but from what I have picked up on, I hope your temps stay up 

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well fx we all catch that egg and get a big fat :bfp: fx :dust::dust: x x x


----------



## scerena

Madame egg :haha: I hope that they was waiting for her lol!
How are you feeling about wednesday? How many weeks would you of been able to hear the heartbeat from on the doppler??? Definately a big milestone I am excited for you :hugs:

Lily- How are you doing hun?

Caz & bob- Any symptoms? How are you?
xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Rere. I'm here. Just a silent stalker. Looks like u O'd! Congrats! We're buried in snow out here, so we've been dealing with that.


----------



## scerena

:hi: turbo how are you??? I hope I ovulated fx'd for me please! Snowed in!- I wish we was I want snow lol! But I imagine buried in is abit too much for your liking?? We get little tiny bits of snow that isnt even laying :cry: not fair! x


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah lily glad I made u smile! I'm no expert but I would reckon if you ovulated last month on tamoxifen then there's every chance it'll work again this month. Keep us posted...I'll keep everything crossed for next Fri. Do u get bad side affects from it?

I'm doing really well thanks girls...still no real appetite but not feeling that sick, (apart from when I brush my teeth weirdly!). I'm mostly excited about Wed, but I think there'll always be that little bit of worry. And, same with ttc, it's the waiting that's the hardest! Just trying to keep busy, and I know it'll have to come round eventually. It will be nice (hopefully) being able to tell more people after Wed.

I read some people hear a h/b on a doppler from about 9 weeks, but it really varies. I guess if I did have one I'd just be a total addict anyway!

:wave: TT and Caz, hope you're both good.

Rere - hoping to see those crosshairs for you tomorrow my lovely x x


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB me too :)
I think id be an addict too lol! Will be nice for you to be able to tell more people after weds! The waiting must be hard as you just want to ser your baby :) I really cant wait for you Im even excited! 

Lily- i agree with JWB you have a good chance of ovukating this cycle :)
X


----------



## scerena

:dance: ACCORDING TO FF I OVULATED ON WEDNESDAY :happydance: so I puy my positive opk in after I got my crosshairs and the o day stayed the same :) Im officially 3dpo yay! So Happy!
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaay! 3dpo!! That's amazing that you ovulated first cycle after your op. Great news honey, so chuffed for you. I hope, hope, HOPE there's some magic happening in there now. Well done you! xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB :) i am so happy to even ovulate I honestly didn't think I was going to and got myself all down the other day!
4 more sleeps for you :dance:
X


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> :dance: ACCORDING TO FF I OVULATED ON WEDNESDAY :happydance: so I puy my positive opk in after I got my crosshairs and the o day stayed the same :) Im officially 3dpo yay! So Happy!
> X

I swear to god scerena u will get your :bfp: before this babies out of me! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## scerena

I hope so :) im happy to of ovulated at least...
Can't believe you are 21 weeks already! Not long now you are over half way :) 
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Finally some crosshairs Rere!! Good work! Now u sit back in ur tww. Fx this is it!!


----------



## scerena

I know finally thank god lol! I dont have high hopes because of the long cycle but I am just happy that I ovulated its a start :) x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: everyone! I had my consultation yesterday and my surgery is scheduled on March 12! I'm not sure, but i think it will be around ovulation or right after...what you girls think, should i try and reschedule? He said he prefers to do the surgery the 1st week of the cycle or early second week because the lining is thicker. He is completely booked up until that date so i'm forced to wait. But he seemed really excited about the procedure and he said he would be able to see if i had any endo and remove that as well. So i'm ready to get this bitch out of me!! Now i'm forced to track ovulation this cycle so that i can accurately know where i am in the cycle :dohh: so much for my NTNP approach until after surgery.

Scerena-yay for your crosshairs!!! :happydance: never count yourself out, you have just as good of a chance as anyone else! Hopefully your next cycle will be a shorter one, but i'm so glad you finally got an ovulation!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Teddy :dance: that surgery date is quick hun :) I cannot wait for you to get your :bfp: afterwards! I would keep the date even if it is around o time as you prob wont feel up to bd'ing straight away and then you can start on the next cycle?? I am excited for you :happydance:
Im glad to finally ovulate on my own, I am hoping it was just due to my surgery... fx'd next cycle is shorter!
I have my fs appointment on 21st feb so not long not sure what they want to do with me yet though lol!
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

your right Scerena, i'm not going to even worry about it. I'm just going to keep the date and get on with my business! its a 3 month wait to ttc afterwards...if i can wait that long. I will try though.


----------



## scerena

Do you have to wait really?? Have you asked people how long they went back to ttc?
I wouldnt be able to last that long :haha:
How are you feeling like are you feeling ready for the op emotionally and physically????
Im excited for you to have your date and to get the op done as you have been needing and wanting it done for a while :hugs:
xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i think i'm ready for it. But the closer it gets, idk, lol. I know i will be scared and nervous the day of, but i'm honestly good at not thinking about things until the week of. Then it will sink in. I've been under twice already so i'm just mostly worried about something going wrong i guess. I need to ask the girls on the myomectomy thread how long they waited.


----------



## scerena

Aw you will be fine hun :hugs: I am a big worrier and wished afterwards I dsnt waste all that time worrying lol! Yes definately find out- it seems impossible to not ttc for that long but hopefully you will not have to wait that long :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wohooooooo scerena you got your Xhairs Yey good luck :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

TeddyBearPug said:


> i think i'm ready for it. But the closer it gets, idk, lol. I know i will be scared and nervous the day of, but i'm honestly good at not thinking about things until the week of. Then it will sink in. I've been under twice already so i'm just mostly worried about something going wrong i guess. I need to ask the girls on the myomectomy thread how long they waited.

I was told 6 weeks after this laparotomy but laparoscopy was 2weeks or when you felt ready :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Yay for cross hairs scerena!

I think all the timescales for time waiting to TTC are a guideline. Much like how long to have off work or driving. Personally we dtd less than a week after both laparoscopies but waited at least a month after the laparotomy. We weren't trying to conceive back then but I would have been too sore and my bruised tummy was far from attractive so
I wouldn't have felt up to it tbh. 

AFM, 18 weeks tomorrow and my next scan is on 21st feb. I feel good, completely normal TBH and still no bump or movements. Got really annoyed yesterday as was at a party and repeatedly told I'm too small for 18 weeks and was I sure of my dates etc! If my midwife isn't worried what business is it of theirs - my oh thinks it's jealousy that I'm thinner than them and pregnant!


----------



## scerena

WBM- I was sooo happy to get my cross hairs :dance: I am just happy to of at least ovulated :) How are you???

Beanhunter- 21st feb is my FS appointment! So I will be thinking about you whilst you are having your scan :) I am sure your bump will come right out soon :) Dont worry about what people say hun- when should you start feeling movements?? I think your oh is right hun its propbably jealousy :hugs:
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

At least you have a few days now where you can relax before the pops starts lol 
I'm not to bad had a couple of emotional days but Ive gotta suck it up and carry on.
I had some more pink spotting I thought it would have stopped by now :shrug: and my big scar has swollen on one side ( the side I had my cyst) I put on some of my normal underwear last night I think it may have been I little to tight still so I put back on the huge net knickers the hospital gave me lol


----------



## scerena

Glad to hear you arr on the mend though hun :hugs: I bet your oh loves your sexy knickers ;) lol my oh sees me in all sorts of states! The things we have had to go through for out babies :)
So what cd are you?x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm cd7 but we can't ttc this cycle I have another 5weeks till my checkup and that means 2 chances :( if af comes when it would normally then I should be due to ov a few days before I see the doc so I'm going to take noritesterone just before my next af to push things an extra week or so that way I will ovulate after my checkup but if I hear from the ivf clinic I might just hold off all af until treatment starts I don't know :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Its hard knowing you have to miss a chance isnt it :hugs: hopefully in the meantime the i f clinic will be in touch! 
Ttc is such hard work isnt it- I wish I was a fertile mertile like the rest of my family, but I guess its life and we just got dealt a bad card- hopefully only good things will happen to us very soon we all deserve good things to happen so much on this thread xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: that's so true nobody in my family has ever had problems conceiving infect they all had the opposite but like you say.... That's life and it sucks :( I just hope good things come soon for us all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope we all get are bfps soon fx for us all :dust::dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone... We all keep going very quiet :(

PRETTY- Where are you? I hope that you're ok???

Caz- Hi how are you??? When are you going to test???

Teddy- March will be here before you know it!

JWB- scan weds are you excited??? 2 more sleeps :)

Turbo- How ware you hun???

Daop- Hows the pregnancy going? Good I hope??

Beanhunter- Scan very soon :dance: sooo exciting! 

WBM- how are you feeling?? Better I hope?

Lily- How are you doing this cycle? What cd are you??

AFM- Waiting for the 21st for my fs appointment... 5dpo... And thats about it really :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lily7

Hi scerena, with a bit of luck you will have your bfp before your appt :)

I am cd7 today, scan on Fri cd11 hoping to ovulate again, maybe not so late this time x


----------



## scerena

Im going to ask about tamoxifen or femara- i am hoping they dont tell me to just try naturally- Iwould love to have my :bfp: before my appointment but that always feels like wishful thinking...

Cd7- your cycle seems to have gone fast! Cant wait to hear your news from your scan I hope you have some nice follicles and ovukate early this cycle :) what cd did you ovulate last cycle?
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls :hi: well I'm not much different really I tried wearing some loose pyjama bottoms today but they were still too tight I'm just sick of walking round in my dressing own :( 

Yey to 5dpo scerena :happydance:
Lilly I hope ov comes soon for you :hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- aw bless you :hugs: I brought some very loose nighties and lived in them or my dressing gown. Is you stomach very sore still? Do your incisions look like they are healing properly?

AFM- Ive ben having these stomach aches on and off for a few days now I am thinking af might show soon or its my body still trying to settle back down :shrugg: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww :hugs: I usually get gassy tummy ache after ov and different types of tummy ache through the twww :hugs:

Yes my tummy is still verry sore there is still alot of swelling I can't really see the incisions there covered with steri-strips but but my tummy muscles keep doing a little spasm thing so I'm guessing it's the muscle knitting back together :shrug: 

I just did an opk so that I know when to expect af as I'm going to hold it off with noritesterone and I usually ovulate cd10 I'm now cd9 and it was totally blank but the later the better the latest +opk I had was cd11 so it will be good if just this once it was later which the doc said it's likely to be later because of surgery.
 



Attached Files:







91191567.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## scerena

Ive never had the belly aches before but aia am putting them down to feeling so tired... I know its not a symptom its more annoying if anything...

Sounds like your body is kind of contracting back down so that is a good sign :) When have you been told to clean your incisions?

Yes I got my positive opk very late in my cycle- not sure if that is because of surgery or not :shrugg: Hopefully you will get a positive soon :)
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wanabe think it will be late hun x x


----------



## Lily7

Hey, thanks girls!

Scerena, I ov cd20 last time and had 34 day cycle, well if you don't have a bfp this time then just push them for tamox or femera.

Wbm, you sound sore :( hope your ok

X


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena they told me just to shower with out using soap on the incisions and the steri-strips should be gon after 4weeks.

I'm hoping ov is late this time we can't bd for 6 weeks still 5weeks to go yet :( 

Hi caz:hi: I hope it is :thumbup:

Lilly yeah I'm still very achy sore and mainly uncomfortable but it's expected I guess lol


----------



## scerena

Lily7- 14 day lp :) thats good :) Yes I will push for some sort of meds as they have wasted 6 months of cycles prior to the op- I just hope I am seeing an FS that will give me the time of day as some dont... I just wish I was seeing my old FS as he wanted to give me injectables... But 2 weeks time and we will see...

WBM- I hop you ovulate late so you and your oh do not miss a chance hun :hugs: I was told to clean my incisions with boiled kettle water and cotton wool- I would do that and then put a water proof patch back on when I got in the shower.

Caz- How are you?? WHEN ARE YOU TESTING????

WHERE IS PRETTY? HOPE YOU'RE OK HUN :hugs:

JWB- Your scan tomorrow :dance:
x


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena can you not suggest things to your FS? I would maby speak to him about that only you know your body :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaargh Scerena I know! I'm so nervous, I cannot think of anything else. For all I've been wishing the appointment would hurry up, I'm so scared now it's almost here.

When are you testing love? xx


----------



## scerena

WBM- Yes I can suggest things I just do not know what FS I am seeing which makes me worry- I will be telling them though that my old FS had suggested injections or injections with clomid after the op- BUT I do not want clomid- It thinned my lining and never gave me any good follicles...

JWB- Awww please update us when you have been :hugs: Im not sure I am going to try my hardest ad not test util af is due IF I can heandle it- as I am sick of getting faint lines and no proper :bfp: I have mentally prepared myself for a :bfn: now...
xx


----------



## beanhunter

Don't forget to ask about the metformin too. You can take that along with clomid or tamoxifen and I was even going to be kept on it through ivf.


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- Oh yes I forgot about that thank you for reminding me hun :) Will you be kind and remind me if you remember nearer the time please?
How is your toodle doing? Good I hope! Are you going to find out the sex of your baby?x


----------



## caz & bob

scerena said:


> Lily7- 14 day lp :) thats good :) Yes I will push for some sort of meds as they have wasted 6 months of cycles prior to the op- I just hope I am seeing an FS that will give me the time of day as some dont... I just wish I was seeing my old FS as he wanted to give me injectables... But 2 weeks time and we will see...
> 
> WBM- I hop you ovulate late so you and your oh do not miss a chance hun :hugs: I was told to clean my incisions with boiled kettle water and cotton wool- I would do that and then put a water proof patch back on when I got in the shower.
> 
> Caz- How are you?? WHEN ARE YOU TESTING????
> 
> WHERE IS PRETTY? HOPE YOU'RE OK HUN :hugs:
> 
> JWB- Your scan tomorrow :dance:
> x

 i am fine hun thankyou will be testing valentines day hun if i don't do one over the weekend x x x


----------



## scerena

Caz- Are you 11dpo at the moment hun? x


----------



## beanhunter

No, we aren't going to find out - no preference and think the suprise would be fun!
Will try to remember to remind you but why don't you start making a list of your questions now? That way you won't forget anything. I often suggest it to patients.


----------



## scerena

You are right beanhunter I am going to do some research and write out a list :)
Last time I worte a list one of the FS people kind of rushed my appointment I didnt get a chance to ask them but I am going to make them listen to me this time...

Yes a surprise will be lovely I really cannot wait for you to have your next scan :) x


----------



## caz & bob

think i am 10 hun i got a +opk cd15 cd16 hun but ff put me at cd14 x x x


----------



## scerena

Caz- You are 4 days ahead of me :dust: I hope that this is it for you :) xx


----------



## Lily7

jwab good luck for tomorrow, i cant wait to see a pic!

beanhunter, thanks for the reminder of met, I too am going to ask again about that ( they point blank said no last time :(), in fact you give good advise, I'm going to make a list too lol I know its only a scan on Friday and not a review, but I had my tablets changed from clomid to tamox and provera prescribed etc at a scan before so no harm in asking eh?!?

x


----------



## Justwantababy

Well girls...here's our little bambino!! Scan was fantastic, just amazing. Everything seems perfect. We're just delighted :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0312.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0318.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow beautiful pic :happydance: is that an arm or a leg sticking up?


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks! We think it's great but we are a bit biased! His legs at the end and the cord in the middle. The sonographer was lovely though, he moved the wand round so we could see both legs, and then looking straight on at his feet, then both arms. We're just smitten. Supposed to be working from home today but just want to keep staring at our pics! xx


----------



## scerena

Wow JWB I am so happy for you an your oh :) you baby looks beautiful what a lovely picture! I have been excited about seeing the pic for days now :dance: I am so glad your baby is doing well! I dont blame you I would be staring at the picture all day too! Will you find out the sex at 20 weeks or not?x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm amazed that it's only the size of a plumb but looks like a fully formed baby wow I'm so amazed and only 12 weeks ago it was a teeny weeny dot :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah thanks Rere, that means a lit :hugs: I can't wait till it's your 12wk scan we're looking at, I really can't.

I don't think we'll find out the sex....I always think the promise of finding must be a nice incentive through labour! And neither of us have any preference either way. Just a healthy baby at the end of it would be perfect xx


----------



## scerena

Thats ok :) weve all been through a long journey even from the clomid thread you deserve it hun! Hopefully not too many more months until we all join you that would be nice :)
Yes the surprise once you have given birth will be lovely :) have you thought of any names yet? Its so amasing seeing all of your scan pictures I had a feeling everything would be fine with your bubba :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

scerena said:


> Caz- Are you 11dpo at the moment hun? x

11 today i think hun have a look at my chart and see what you think hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jwb awww love the scan hun cute sec hope we get are bfps this month fx sticky :dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

I know Caz, so do I! Wish I could magic a bfp for each of you. Not long for testing, fingers crossed! I'm off to look at your chart....love a bit of chart stalking!

WBM - I know, crazy isn't it?! I had a scan at 7 weeks too, and when you compare the two you can't believe how far he's come. The whole thing really is amazing.

Rere - you're so lovely! No real ideas of names yet...we've talked about it a few times but it felt so early. We'll be able to relax a bit now I think....I know there's still risks, but the odds are in our favour. We have all been through such a long journey. I used to wonder how I'd feel about it all once we got to this stage, and to be honest it still makes me a bit bitter! Tho it is fading. I just think it's one of the most cruel things to go through. And yes I'm delighted for us, but I never forget about you girls, and all of the thousands of other women going through the same. 

We will all get there though, I'm sure. And it will all be worth it when we've got our babies to hold. Bucket loads of baby dust to you all! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## scerena

Caz- yes I would say 11/12dpo :dance:

JWB- yes you can definately relax a lot more now hun :) and atatt thinking of names, I like unusual names but I also like some traditional names- although I am sure when the time comes I wont like any of them lol! Baby looks so snug and it is amasing how he looks like a very tiny person :hugs: well done hun you done it :)
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

JWB!!! What a beautiful scan!! I was gonna say was WBM said about how small he really is and he looks so complete. I'm so happy for you!

Rere how are ya babe? I feel bad leaving you in here all silent lately. My world is a mess. I wish I could post more! I hope you are doing ok in your 2ww. Look at You all temping and charting. I remember when you never charted!! :hugs:

Hi girls! Caz, Lily, Bean, how are you! I just wanted to pop in. I have a new guy in training and only have a few moments. Hope everyone is progressing!


----------



## beanhunter

Lovely pics JWAB! V cute!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- :haha: I remember when I never charted too :haha: I know I miss you not being on here much. I hope everything will get better for you soon/sort itself out hun :hugs:
I hate the TWW it is depressing lol!
How are yu doing? Good I hope :hugs xx


----------



## Lily7

JWAB, I love love love your scan pic, I bet you are so so happy :) xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB-beautiful pics!!!

I'm still waiting to ovulate. I got my +opk last night at cd 15 today is cd 16 and i still havent' ovulated yet. I've been feeling major ovulation pains on the right side though, so its coming. I've had some awesome ewcm today that i'm especially proud of :haha: i don't think its ever looked this good! My pre-op appt is march 6th and they have went over the financials that i will be required to pay at preop. its not bad at all. I hope i don't get any suprises. 

Caz and Scerena-are you ss this cycle?


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena I can't wait till testing time :happydance:
Tbp Yey for the EWCM wooooo 
:hi: everyone


----------



## wanabeamama

Here is today's opk it might even be positive by 5pm :shrug: only 2 days late but it doesn't really matter BC we can't bd anyway :( this is going to be awful watching the little egg go to waste :cry:
 



Attached Files:







96856991.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tbp what does ss mean hun ha wbm looks like it will be a + tomorrow hun woopp its a shame the egg will go to wast hun x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Symptom spotting!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah poor little eggy :cry:


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies just to let you know that I am not being rude... My nan passed away this morning :cry: so I am not really in the best frame of mind. :dust: x


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that I am not being rude... My nan passed away this morning :cry: so I am not really in the best frame of mind. :dust: x

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry :cry: I'm thinking of you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

:hugs: scerena :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hugs: Rere. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lily7

So sorry scerena, thinking of you x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry to hear that scerena


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh rere, that's so sad. Thinking of you honey :hugs:

Lily - good luck for your scan today. Come on those follies! :dust: xx


----------



## Lily7

Thanks jwab, I am just out, it has worked again! I am so happy I am finally ovulating! I have a 13 mm follie on the left and I'm cd 11 lining is good too xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaaaaaaay!! That is great Lily.

Are they going to give you a trigger or are you using OPKs? I'm so chuffed it worked for you. My left ovary was my favourite haha! Just think....that little blob could end up being your baby!

But just fantastic news that the meds have worked again, and you're on track for ovulation. Such fabby progress.

Well done! x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lily7 said:


> Thanks jwab, I am just out, it has worked again! I am so happy I am finally ovulating! I have a 13 mm follie on the left and I'm cd 11 lining is good too xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yey


----------



## Lily7

Hey thanks girls :)

Jwab no just opk's :( wish they would but they don't seem to do that at me hosp! Keep your fingers crossed for me again this month xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird scerena sorry hun big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird scerena sorry hun big big :hugs: x x x

Aah Caz sorry to hear that love. She's such a cow bag. :hugs: xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> Hey thanks girls :)
> 
> Jwab no just opk's :( wish they would but they don't seem to do that at me hosp! Keep your fingers crossed for me again this month xx

Well I think there's pros and cons. It does make timing BD much easier, but each time I had the shot I worried the timing wasn't quite right and my egg was being forced out early (and in fact first time they did get it wrong). At least if you're doing it yourself then you know the egg's ready. And you did ovulate great last cycle didn't you? 

It's a nerve racking time isn't it...you just want to get the timing right. Think I already asked last cycle, but you do have preseed/conceive plus don't you? 

I'll keep everything crossed chick xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Caz :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Lily! Come on little eggy! Shine for your momma!


----------



## wanabeamama

Here are today's opk's
 



Attached Files:







5e707629.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

a few vodkas x x


----------



## caz & bob

wanabeamama said:


> Here are today's opk's

the 1st is a + hun woopp x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily7 said:


> Thanks jwab, I am just out, it has worked again! I am so happy I am finally ovulating! I have a 13 mm follie on the left and I'm cd 11 lining is good too xx

yay for your follicles!! :happydance:



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird scerena sorry hun big big :hugs: x x x

ugh, sorry to hear that. I hope you are feeling ok :hugs:



wanabeamama said:


> Here are today's opk's

yes the first one looks positive!

Scerena-thinking of you :hugs:

AFM-today is 1/2dpo. FF gave me crosshairs but i had to override it because i know i ovulated 24-36 hours after it said because of all the pain. But it would have probably been more help if i would have temped at the beginning of the month.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah the first one is the last one I took, I'm just pissed off that it's going to waste :(

Tbp Yey fo the crosshairs off you pop to the tww :happydance:


----------



## Justwantababy

TBP - yay! Good luck hon xx

Hey Rere - hope you're doing ok chick. Not sure how much you're popping in but your chart is looking good sweetheart. Fingers crossed you get some good news xx


----------



## scerena

Hi JWB,
My temp was slightly lower today... I havent put it in as my sleep was very restless, I think af will be here in a few days though I dont really hold any hope anymore...

To all of you lovely ladies- Thank you for the support you have shown me, I am starting to feel in a better place with all the support I have had from you all, my oh and family :hugs:

How is everyones cycles going?
xx


----------



## beanhunter

Glad you're feeling ok scerena. I'm thinking of your family. 
I'm good, back from a weekend at the parents and so deep in revision! 5 weeks til I get my life back....
More excitingly 8 days til 20 week scan! It's going quite fast really.


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Hi JWB,
> My temp was slightly lower today... I havent put it in as my sleep was very restless, I think af will be here in a few days though I dont really hold any hope anymore...
> 
> To all of you lovely ladies- Thank you for the support you have shown me, I am starting to feel in a better place with all the support I have had from you all, my oh and family :hugs:
> 
> How is everyones cycles going?
> xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- hows your cycle going hun?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I'm 1dpo so that puts perfect timing with my post op if I start northisterone in about 14 days I only have a 6day supply then af will arrive 3days after it will put ov just less than a week after my appointment :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Oh yes forgot you cant ttc this month :hugs: I hope your next af comes soon- can you try next cycle then?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well we cant ttc until after my post op all clear 6weeks after so about another 4weeks to go and as I ov really early I need to hold of af so I dont ov before I get the go ahead :(


----------



## Lily7

girls I just got my smiley positive opk woo hoo cd13, looks like I am going to ov tomorrow cd14 like a normal person lol xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beanhunter

Awesome news lily!


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- not long then hun how exciting, you baby is going to look even more like a little person now :hugs: and thank you hun I appreciate that x

Lily- that is great news :dance: I see a :bfp: coming your way very soon :)

WBM- How do you make af hold off I am so curious??? And what date is your post op? 

AFM- I am 12dpo just waiting for af nothing exciting x


----------



## Justwantababy

Wow Lily look at you....a 'normal' person :haha: That's seriously great news...you going to BD tonight then? I'm really pleased for you hon :happydance:

Scerena have you tested? Or are you just waiting for AF to show and test if she's late? You're def not out yet love :hugs: xxx

BH - not long till your scan, how exciting! Are you feeling lots of movement now? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena I have some tablets from my do called nortostetone there like pure progesterone.
I havnt been given the date if my appointment yet but it's supposed to be 6weeks post op :thumbup: 
How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

WBM- my 6 week post op was may and had my surgery in jan, I would phone up incase your hospital is like mine- now I have mine next week cannot wait! Oh right sounds good if you need af to stay away then you can :)

JWB- yes I will test if af is late so happy I havent tested before this has been the first time I have managed that :) I know I am not out yet but I just do not have high hopes I wish I could be more positive but I hate the disappointment when I am. How is everything with you?- good I hope?x


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls, we bd last night yeah jwb gona bd again tonight :)

Scerena, you could be getting ur bfp yourself in a cpl days :)

Bh can't believe you are half way already, how's your mum been doing?

Wbm, it is a shame letting that eggy go to waste but good things come to those that wait and I think we have all done enough waiting already!!

X


----------



## wanabeamama

That's so true there has been a lot of waiting lol


----------



## beanhunter

Mums doing pretty well. She is back at work so life feels more normal I guess. 
Not really feeling any convincing movement but I think it's because my placenta is at the front so not getting too worried.


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- I am glad your mum is starting to do a little better :hugs: 

Well my temp is slowly dropping and feel a bit weird so I think af will b here within the next few days... 7days until my fs appointment.

Happy valentines day to all of you and your oh's and beans :) x


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh 7 days Scerena, that's not long now! Hope you've got your list of questions ready!

Sorry it looks like AF is on her way...I really hoped it would be good news for you this cycle. Hope your new fs kicks ass and you're preggo in no time.

Happy Valentine's day to you too chick xx


----------



## Lily7

That's good bh

Scerena sorry about the temp drop, hope all goes well next week with fs

Jwab I just noticed your baby is the size of a peach :) aww how lovely :)

Happy valentines day everyone x


----------



## Justwantababy

I know! I do love my little peach. The scan put us a couple of days further on....I actually still have more faith in our dates, but that's my official due date so I might as well use it.

Off to see my sister for a couple of days so I won't get on here....but she does have a doppler so has said we can listen tonight yaaay! You girls have a lovely week and I'll catch up on Friday :) xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks I am ok girls I thought that it would be a mitacle to have fallen the same cycle as my op that is why I have made sure not to get my hopes up :)
I hope too that my fs kicks ass and gets me a nice bfp sooner rather than later :) af isnt here yet but I am ready for her and hoping not to have a real heavy flow as will be the first af since the op...

Have a nice break away JWB with your sister :)

Happy valentines to you too lily :)
X


----------



## Lily7

Have a nice break jwab, can't wait to hear how the doppler goes :)


----------



## scerena

Ladies me and oh just dtd and now I am spotting when I wipe so soon af will be here and my first natural cycle since the op :)

On the downside- my fs appointment is next tuesday- so if they do decide to give me meds I wont be able to start until next cycle as I will be cd6 probably :( 
X


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, if af comes before your appt, can you ring them for advice? They might bring you in earlier or at least suggest what to do, if they just make you wait and attend appt as scheduled and you are cd6 then at least you know you tried? Hopefully if af is going to appear it won't do so for another few days, in that case you may still be able to start meds at your appt xx


----------



## scerena

Lily- Hi they wont get me in any sooner but I will try, that hospital is murder for appointments- I had to go mad to get in february as it was may...
They certainly wont be able to prescribe me anything as I have to attend the follow up first and its meant to be with a new fs so looks like I have to just have another natural cycle which I really didnt want to do, but then again they might not even give me any meds- depends what the fs is like they might tell me to try naturally... grrr, af will be here tomorrow I have spotted a little now, thats life I guess... I just wanted to give myself the best possible chance that was all :(

How are you doing lily anyway?x


----------



## Lily7

I know you want the best possible chance, like you said you dont know what they are planning to do yet, I hope it all works out, try to stay upbeat, well as upbeat as you can, it wont be long now.

I am ok cd15, I got my smiley face cd13 but I think I only ov today judging by the feelings earlier this afternoon, I have another follow up appt with the thyroid doc, other than that I am just bd'ing and waiting .......

Please let this thread get some more good news soon!!!! xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-glad your mom is doing better :hugs:

Lily-yay for +opk!

Scerena-sorry af is approaching but lets try and focus on how great your natural cycle turned out! I hope your next natural cycle is just as great and hopefully a bit shorter.

AFM-i've been getting over a cold and have felt like crap. I think i'm 5/6 dpo but i'm not sure. No expecations for me this cycle. In fact i'm hoping that i don't get pregnant this cycle, lol. go figure, huh :dohh: only because i know there is a high risk of it being a difficult pregnancy and possible m/c. So its better to just have this surgery and try again after..


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies,
cd2 for me today and a proper af :dance: I had light af previous to the op...

Lily- Glad you ovulated :dance: now the long tww wait for you :hugs: You are right this thread definately needs some more good news soon... 

Teddy- Thanks I am hoping that my next cycle is shorter, now I am happy that I even ovulated :) I am hoping they give me a plan for next cycle but we will see...
I hope that you are feeling better :hugs: Not long now until your surgery how are you feeling about it???

How are you other ladies?
Beanhunter?
WBM?
Turbo?
Pretty?
Daop?
JWB- I know you are out of town hope you are having fun :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Rere, how are ya? Hi girls!

No updates for me. I'm cd13 and had acu on Saturday to stimulate ovulation. Almost a year later and feels like a little progress. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- ttc seems like such a long process doesn't it! I wish things could be easier for us all. I am glad that you are starting to see progress, progress is good wether it be a little or alot :)
xx


----------



## beanhunter

Just checking in on you all. Work and exam stress still the same but looking forward (if slightly apprehensive) to our scan on Tuesday. Just have to get through the weekend oncall first!


----------



## fourty1

I Tried clomid for 4-5 cycles no luck. Went off in August tried naturally. No luck. Next month iui semination with follistim injectables.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i'm not really worried about the surgery right now. I'm just looking forward to a 2 week break from work! lol! How are you?

Beanhunter-will you find out the sex of the baby at this scan?

AFM-i'm 8/9dpo and i'm expected the spotting to start tomorrow or sunday. only 3 more weeks until my surgery!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## beanhunter

No we aren't going to find out - think it'd be nice to have the surprise at the end. Means we need to think of more names though!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls :wave:

How's everyone? 

Scerena sorry AF got you, hope it's not a bad one. So exciting we're just about at your fs appt, really hoping that goes well for you.

Lily - how many dpo are you now?

BH - so exciting about your scan! Have you thought of any names yet? We can't find any we both really like....it's so tough!

TBP - not long at all till your surgery. You're being very brave. I guess it's all worth it if it takes you a step closer to your bfp.

Fourty1 - welcome! How long have you been ttc for? I conceived on clomid, but injectables were going to be the next step. From what I read the success rate is pretty good, especially combined with iui. Good luck!

AFM - had a lovely time with my sister and her kids. Got to hear our baby's heartbeat, which was just lovely. So reassuring - I could honestly listen to it all day! xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beanhunter said:


> No we aren't going to find out - think it'd be nice to have the surprise at the end. Means we need to think of more names though!

Wow, you must have the patience of a Saint! lol! That would be so hard to wait but i can imagine how exciting it will be! Have you thought of any names yet?



Justwantababy said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> Scerena sorry AF got you, hope it's not a bad one. So exciting we're just about at your fs appt, really hoping that goes well for you.
> 
> Lily - how many dpo are you now?
> 
> BH - so exciting about your scan! Have you thought of any names yet? We can't find any we both really like....it's so tough!
> 
> TBP - not long at all till your surgery. You're being very brave. I guess it's all worth it if it takes you a step closer to your bfp.
> 
> Fourty1 - welcome! How long have you been ttc for? I conceived on clomid, but injectables were going to be the next step. From what I read the success rate is pretty good, especially combined with iui. Good luck!
> 
> AFM - had a lovely time with my sister and her kids. Got to hear our baby's heartbeat, which was just lovely. So reassuring - I could honestly listen to it all day! xxx

Aw, that is awesome! Did you get any scan pics? Are you going to find out the baby's sex, or wait like Beanhunter?


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- So happy your scan is on tuesday :) Please share your scan photo if you wish to :)

Fourty1- :hi: welcome to our thread the ladies here will make you feel very welcome :) Sorry that you didnt have success with clomid either :hugs: IUI and injectables sound like a great plan :)

Teddy- Not long now and you will have your oh waiting on you on hand and foot (I loved that part :haha: ) and like you said- some nice time off work :)

JWB- I dont mind that af got me I was so prepared for her :) I had my first heavyish af in a long time and pains :) weird to get excited about but that is a good sign that I had a normal lining :) Aw bless I can only imagine how lovely it is to hear your babies heart beat and very reassuring for you :hugs: I am glad also that you hadd a nice break away :)

AFM- Nothing new here just waiting on tuesday to come around... We have my step daughter and my niece tonight so they have gone to bed and me and oh are just chillin :) We are off car shopping tomorrow :happydance: oh seems to like to change the car every year but I dont mind :) xx


----------



## Justwantababy

TeddyBearPug said:


> Aw, that is awesome! Did you get any scan pics? Are you going to find out the baby's sex, or wait like Beanhunter?

Yeah, it was great thanks hon. No pics, I wish she had an ultrasound machine (!!) but only has a doppler. My next scan (20wks) appt came through tho....5th April. Yay! Neither of us want to know the sex, think the surprise'd be nice.

Rere it's great you had a 'good' cycle...hope it's the start of good things for you! 
x x x


----------



## Lily7

jwb I am 4/5 dpo depending on whether I ov cd14 or cd15, Probably only 4 dpo, glad you had a nice time at your sisters and had fun with the doppler

Welcome to fourty1

Babydust to everyone x


----------



## scerena

JWB- The surprise will make the experience even more special :) 5th of April is not long at all :hugs: 

Lily what dpo will you test???

AFM- FS tomorrow afternoon I am prepared for the 'try naturally' speech, if not then I will be coming away happy :)

Beanhunter- your scan tomorrow eeeek I am so excited for you hun :hugs:
x


----------



## beanhunter

I am so so nervous. I don't have a bump and don't feel movement. So worried something is going to be wrong. Also really don't want to go back to the hospital dept where I got the phonecall saying mum was ill :(


----------



## Lily7

scerena I am going to try and wait until 29th Feb, thats when af is due, good luck for your appt tomorrow

bh good luck with your scan tomorrow, try and upload a pic when you get home :)

x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-i'm sure your scan will be perfect! you just might be one of those lucky women that doesn't gain any weight until the very end! or maybe like those ladies that end up on that show "I didn't know I was pregnant"

JWB-i wish i could wait to find out the sex of the baby. It would definitely make it more exciting! Do you have any theme's planned out? How about you beanhunter?

Welcome forty1!!

Scerena-i'm so happy you had a normal AF for once. I can't wait to hear how your FS appt goes!

Lily-your almost done with your TWW! That would be so awesome to get that bfp on leap day!! :thumbup: Fx'd for you!

AFM-still spotting and waiting on aF. She should be here tomorrow or the day after i think. As soon as i officially start, i'm calling the Dr to make sure my cycle day will be ok with the surgery. Its looking like the surgery is going to be right after ovulation. Its ok with me, i can prevent on that cycle but i just need to make sure.


----------



## Justwantababy

BH - please don't worry hon. Think if it was one of us, what would you say? You know that it's already quite early to feel movement, especially with your first and especially when you have an anterior placenta. And it's early to have a bump too...I've read about lots of women who don't really 'pop' until about 22/24 weeks...especially with first babies and especially when they're in good shape before (good stomach muscles!)

I'm not disregarding your worry, it's entirely understandable, especially with your past experience. But just try to relax a little....it's not long now. And say hello to Toodle from us! Enjoy it lovely! xx


----------



## scerena

BH- hun it must be hard having to revisit the place you had that phone call :hugs: I am sure you will have good news, I agree with what teddy and JWB said hun :hugs: please update us as soon as you can :hugs:

Lily- yes its good to wait until af is due I didnt waste a penny on hpt's this month which was great and af come on time! Hopefully af will be late and you see some nice lines :)

Teddy- back to using protection feels weird having to do that when you know you have to doesnt it? I have had to do that before lol! I am so excited for you to have your surgery as like they told you, you will be very very fertile :dance:

Xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck for your appt scerena. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Justwantababy

Thinking of you Rere and Beanhunter....will keep checking in for any news xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Phew....scan was fine thankfully. Feeling relieved and grateful to you all for your support. Here he/she is....

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/d615be38.jpg


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Caz-its not quite there yet. maybe in a few days? what cd are you? That is a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
How is everyone doing?

Sorry that I havent been on in a few days I have had my nans funeral this weekend so it has been an emotional time.

Hope everyone is well??? Any news to share???

Caz I agree with Teddy- Nearly there hun :)
x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cd 17 today i normaly ovulat anything between cd14-cd 18 x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

:hugs: Scerena, hope the funeral was as ok as they can be. How are you feeling after your fs appt? Good on you getting your follow up appt brought forward. And I think the counselling could be a really good idea. TTC is so emotionally draining. I didn't cope very well at all, and I know we were only trying for a fraction of time as many couples.

Lily - not long till testing honey, how r you feeling?

Caz - i got one of those fertility bracelets too....it arrived the day I got my bfp. Hope it works for you...I reckoned it couldn't do any harm!

:wave: hiya to everyone else! xx


----------



## Lily7

Hey jwab, nog very good at all, I got my cd21 bloods back from gp and they totaly contradict what the fs scan showed and my opk's and me actually feeling ov?!? 

Progesterone was only 2.3 as opposed to 85.7 last time, so confusing so gp says I didnt ov even though hospital disagree, dont know what to think, tested today which if me and the hosp are right would make me 12 dpo but bfn so I just have to wait to tues / wed and see if af shows up (or doesnt show up as I dont get af if I dont ov)

So confusing :/

x


----------



## nisham

i an on a break on clomid// may be continue it later.


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> Hey jwab, nog very good at all, I got my cd21 bloods back from gp and they totaly contradict what the fs scan showed and my opk's and me actually feeling ov?!?
> 
> Progesterone was only 2.3 as opposed to 85.7 last time, so confusing so gp says I didnt ov even though hospital disagree, dont know what to think, tested today which if me and the hosp are right would make me 12 dpo but bfn so I just have to wait to tues / wed and see if af shows up (or doesnt show up as I dont get af if I dont ov)
> 
> So confusing :/
> 
> x

Oh Lily how very confusing! If it was just the scan I'd wonder if it maybe wasn't a follicle (one of my scans showed what they thought was a follicle but was actually a cyst, or follicle which then collapsed in on itself). But the fact your OPKs indicated you did, and that you FELT it is so strange. What have the hospital said? Did they take any bloods when you got your scan?

I hope you just ovulated late and still have a chance for a bfp this cycle chick. Keep us posted :hugs: xxx


----------



## scerena

JWB- Thank you hun :hugs: funeral was lovely in the sense of the lovely send off my nan had I will miss her greatly but now I have come to terms with she is now at peace and no longer in pain. My uncle is pastor/preacher and he had the choir from his church come and sing at the burial, it was a beautiful send off she would have been so proud :hugs: How are you doing anyways???

Lily- Sorry to hear that :hugs:
I hope that you ovulated late like JWB said hun fx'd, I also had a cyst- they thought was a follicle during one of my clomid scans but was a cyst- but feeling o and opks confirming it was a good sign so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

AFM-
Temp dramas-
Sunday temp: 36.53 (2.5hrs late) adjusted temp:36.25
Monday temp: 36.55 (40mins early) adjusted temp:36.62

I am thinking to keep mondays original temp how it was (unadjusted) and discard sundays temp as it was taken so late?
I classed cd1 as the first day of full red flow for once, I was spotting lightly for two days... confused now as IF my temp stays up it means I may have ovulated too early??? I wonder if my temp will drop tomoz??? or if I include my spotting days to my cycle that would up my days??? Grrr guess I will see what tomorrows temp brings x


----------



## scerena

I feel so stupid- I have a dilemma- I was so sure I ovulated on cd11 as my temp shot up- But today the temp has dropped right back down (I know you need 3 consecutive high temps to confirm o) So I know I havent ovulated despite having all the signs of o... Do you think my body geared up to o but didnt???? Opinions please ladies sooooo confused grrr...

I hope everyone is well???
xx


----------



## Justwantababy

scerena said:


> I feel so stupid- I have a dilemma- I was so sure I ovulated on cd11 as my temp shot up- But today the temp has dropped right back down (I know you need 3 consecutive high temps to confirm o) So I know I havent ovulated despite having all the signs of o... Do you think my body geared up to o but didnt???? Opinions please ladies sooooo confused grrr...
> 
> I hope everyone is well???
> xx

Hmmm chick that's a weird one. I don't suppose you had a few drinks over the weekend did you? That always sent my temp high.

I wouldn't worry that it means ov is out, as it's still so early. It might just be a little blip caused by your hormones fluctuating.I know it's so frustrating but maybe just wait and see what tomorrow brings. 

You're not using OPKs just now are you?

xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: JWB- I saw your message earlier but my iPhone keeps freezing and wont let me reply to you :/ Just managed to get on the laptop now...
I had like 3 drinks on friday, but my temps were high on sunday and monday????#
I am using opk's couldnt do one on friday but saturdays was almost positive and they have been negative from then- I think that maybe my body was gearing up to o but failed... Hopefully I ovulate soon though and the op has worked I HATE having long cycles.

How are you and bubba doing hun?
xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, sometimes u have a estrogen surge right after ovulation that causes a temp drop. Just wait it out babe. You'll know for sure tomorrow. ;)


----------



## Justwantababy

We're good thanks honey. It's all a bit sore as by stomach muscles are stretching out, but hopefully that means my proper bump isn't too far away. At the minute I'm just in the inbetweeny stage and just look a bit fat! But I love every second. I've got my next mw appt on the 9th march, so will hopefully get to listen to bub again, then we're off to Florida a couple of weeks after that, then get our 20wk scan straight after....busy times!

I am desperate to see you girls with your BFPs though, you all deserve it. :dust:

How was your temp today? xxx


----------



## scerena

Well temp drop again this morning so I can safely say that I have not ovulated as of yet...
I will be using conceive plus when I get a positive opk I think (if I get one) Come on body give me a decent cycle length...

Turbo- How are you hun?

JWB- Will be great to see a pic of your bump once you get your 'proper' one :) Nice the hols will help time fly so when you get back you can see bubs :) Make sure you relax on your hols and get all the rest you need hun :) will be nice for you and your oh...

Is any of the ladies still ttc feel like it is never going to happen? I think 'yes it will happen' but seems everyone I know and all my friends now have kids I am feeling so left behind... I dont mean to be a downer just wondering if anyone feels tired of this journey its exhausting me lol x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well think i am ovulating woopp very late one this is i normally ovulate between 14-18 hers a pic x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120229-00115.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## daopdesign

omg ladies! looks like so much has gone on in this thread and I am way behind with all your updates with not coming on here much. I'm still pregnant, can you believe it. Still don't think I'll get my hopes up too much though until the week I have my section! Has anyone else gotten a bfp in the last 2 months? xx


----------



## scerena

Caz I hope you o very soon :hugs:

Daop- hello stranger! Glad you and you bubs are both doing fine :hugs: No new pregnancy news to report here unfortunately still just you ben and JWB :)

AFM- Hoping I will get a positive opk by the weekend, here is today's pics looks like it is getting close baring in mind I hard hardly even a line yesterday so fx'd [-o&lt;

IGNORE THE OFF WHITE CLOTH LOL I WAS IN THE BATHROOM THE ONLY THING WHITE TO HOLD IT AGAINST WAS THE FOOTBALL STUFF :haha:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. Not been around much as my exam is in 3 weeks and I'm mega stressed. Still feeling good and now have the tiniest of bumps - but if you didn't know me before you'd never notice it. Mum doing well with chemo and on her 2nd cycle. 
Still sending you all :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Bean, good luck with your exams :hugs: so glad your mum is doing fine :hugs:
I am glad also that your bump is starting to show :dance: I am happy things are looking up for you xx


----------



## caz & bob

opks look good hun think i will get and good dark one tomorrow x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

caz/scerena-your opk's are almost there!!

quick update on me-i was in a car accident this past saturday. My car was totalled and i was t-boned on the passenger side. i was by myself thank goodness. I ended up in the ER but i walked out with no major injuries, thank you lord!! i've been off work these past couple days as i'm still so sore in my whole body basically. So i will have to catch up on everyone soon. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Omg teddy I am so glad you only had minor injuries someone was looking over you :hugs:
I hope you rest and get better soon hun :hugs: you will be in my thoughts x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well girls think ovulation is today wooppp done 2 opks one at 10.00am and one at 1.20pm my cervix is high open and soft so defo today hers the pics x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120301-00117.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scerena

Caz- definately today :dance: get to bed :) x


----------



## Justwantababy

LOL Rere you're so funny! Like we'd be fussed over the colour of your towel! :rofl: I know first hand what boys and their football do to your towels, believe me!

OPKs look good! I used conceive plus when we conceived, so i'm a big fan. I hope you do ov this weekend honey, your body has played enough tricks. :dust:

TT - nice to see you on. How's things?

Bean - glad your mum's doing well on the chemo. And that the bump is on its way!! Good luck for your exams...don't get too stressed!

Teddy - so glad you're ok! Sounds like such a bad accident. Make sure you rest up and don't be rushing back to work until you're better. :hugs:

Caz - get :sex: !!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp opks look lighter today x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats Caz! Good luck babe! :hi: girls! I hope everyone is well! Work has been busy, so all I've had much time for lately is just reading. You all are doing fab! Keep at it.


----------



## scerena

justwantababy- :haha: about the towels! How are you and your avacado???

caz- Yay so glad that you have ovulated :dance:

Turbo- Hope you are well hun :hugs:

This thread has become so quiet, I hope eveyone else is ok?
xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: i've been quietly lurking! How is everyone? I have my pre-op appt on tuesday! and 1 week until the big surgery! i haven't had time to stress over it yet, but i'm sure its coming. 

Scerena-have you ovulated yet? what cd are you?


----------



## beanhunter

Ive been lurking too. Good luck for your surgery TBP, will keep everything crossed for you. 

AFM: I'm ok, just counting down the days til the exam is over and I get me life back. Nothing much else to report. Starting to feel some movements and had to buy some mat clothes this weekend as I was living in pjs after work.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beanhunter said:


> Ive been lurking too. Good luck for your surgery TBP, will keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> AFM: I'm ok, just counting down the days til the exam is over and I get me life back. Nothing much else to report. Starting to feel some movements and had to buy some mat clothes this weekend as I was living in pjs after work.

thats so exciting to feel movement!! are you taking any bump pics?


----------



## scerena

Teddy- I thought your surgery was on the 6th?What date is it then hun the 14th? Or am I totally lost lol??

beanhunter- :) yay glad you are feeling movement :dance: Your bump is finally coming along :) I bet now you are feeling movement it all feels so amazing :)

AFM- Nope no ovulation yet :cry: im cd19... had a dark opk yesterday not sure if positive though so I am still opk'ing and just waiting for either a line darker than the control line or a nice temp spike- neither have happened so far...
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

my pre-op appt is march 6th and surgery is march 12th. I'm sure you will get that tempature spike soon since your opk is dark. Either way, it will be alot sooner than last cycle, right?


----------



## scerena

Ooooh thats why the 6th popped into mind!
A week today and it will all be over and done with for you :hugs: then finally onto your :bfp: 

Well not sure if it was positive as last month the line was darker than the control line so im going to class it as negative until I get one with a darker line than the control line as I had a darkish one earlier this month too... But fx'd I ovulate soon- I want to see better benefits from this op!
Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hi: girls. Wanted to give u my update. Back from my appt. Had the dildo cam in there to check my lining. She said for sure I haven't ovulated and she showed me the 3 white lines of my uterus. My lining is not thick at all and she suggested my estrogen is likely not high enough. :shrug: I do have plenty of healthy eggs and my ovaries are not doing that bad. I just have little cysts. So I have a new script for progesterone and 1500 MG daily dose of the oh so wonderful METFORMIN!! I am to start with one pill a day (500mg) and each week if I'm feeling better/ok with it then I add a pill for breakfast. On the 3rd week I add the 3rd pill. If I'm sick with it then I need 2 weeks in between adding more. She said that all my hormones are in line with pcos, but nothing really far from normal and I very likely will not need IUI/IVF, but will do well with Clomid. LOL she talked about it as if I'm not a seasoned vet!! She was very casual about clomid and also hinted at an SA for Tony. LOL Tony...SA...uummm, good luck. She also prescribed prenatals since I was just taking otc ones till now. Hellowww bright yellow pee! So, we'll see how this goes and if nothing in a few months then I'm clomid bound.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TT-super happy for ya!

Scerena-your chart looks like your body is trying to ovulate, what do you think? Your temps have been consistently that low. So hopefully soon! How often are you Bd'ing?

AFM-tommorrows the pre-op appt!! i'm only nervous when i go to bed and have time to think about it. I think i'm more nervous about the bill and showing up at the hospital and them telling me i have to pay thousands of $$!!

How is everyone?


----------



## scerena

TT- so happy that you have a plan hun :) will your oh not do a SA then??

Teddy- I think my body is trying but it hasnt happened yet, please hurry ovaries :) we are bd'ing every other day atm...
So excited for your pre op :dance: i hope the bill doesnt give you a nasty surprise and that everything runs smoothly please keep us updated :) I have high hopes for your op!

This thread is so quiet I know I keep sayin it but it was so active before, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do any of you no what i can take for catarrh why i am ttc x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls do any of you no what i can take for catarrh why i am ttc x x x

hmm, idk what that is!! sorry!

Scerena-have you ovulated yet?

AFM- i thought i updated about my preop appt but i guess not! It all went well and we are scheduled for Monday morning! It should be 2-3 hours and then i'm staying 1 night in the hospital. I'm excited and nervous. I'm just ready to get these fibroids out after all this time! This cycle has been very relaxing for me since we can't ttc this month. Its exactly what i needed and i hope to carry this on after the surgery!

I think our thread has gotten so quiet because we have all been through so much on our journey. I think the remaining ladies have been trying for so long that we seem to be taking our breaks at the same time? I hope everyone is doing well and our thread can pick back up again soon!


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, I'm still here, still lurking, just not posting much.

On provera atm :( sucks!!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## scerena

Caz &bob- sorry I am not sure what that is either??

Teddy- nope :( not yet... Grrr! Monday is so soon :) so excited for you and I am glad that you have been so relaxed I too hope you can carry on being relaxed after :hugs:
Same I agree why it is quiet, ttc does take its toll on people doesnt it :hugs:

Lily- after provera will that cycle be medicated? Good to hear from you hun :hugs:

AFM- considering taking 50mg clomid next cycle unmonitored as they say women have a better response to it after the op, or should I wait a few more months and see if my cycles regulate a bit more??? I am so impatient! X


----------



## daopdesign

Your right rere all this ttc can take it's toll, I feel like the past 10 years (all of my 20's!) I've been trying to have/complete my family. This is my 2nd Clomid baby, what would I have done without that drug!!! 

Keep going and try to be as positive and happy as you can, it will all help. You ladies are all such an inspiration to others in the same boat. Sending you all magical baby :dust:

I will continue following this thread no matter how quiet as it's likely before the year is out I may be back on the Clomid trying again (well I'm not gettng any younger am I) :shrug:

XX


----------



## scerena

Daop- you havent even got this little bubba out yet and your planning your next one :dance: That is great :)
Clomid has worked miracles for you and I am so happy about that :hugs:
Yes please continue to follow hun, hopefully your magical baby :dust: brings us all :bfp: 's by the time your little bundle of joy arrives :) xx


----------



## Lily7

Yes it will be my 3rd round of tamoxifen, hopefully the not ovulating on the 2nd round was just a blip and I will ov this time just like the 1st round

If I were in your shoes, I probably would, but has to be your decision x


----------



## scerena

Hopefully good things happen on this cycle for you :hugs: are you doing anything different this cycle?

The only thing that concerns me is that before the op clomid thinned my linig so not sure wether to take that chance again or not, I have time to think about it anyway as I havent even ovulated this cycle yet anyway xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

dao- i don't blame you for wanting to try again so soon after your LO is born! Once i have a LO, i'm going to immediately get on the ntnp wagon for a while!

Lily-i hope this next round works for you! is provera a progesterone? i've forgotten. I havent' been hanging around the threads as much and i have lost some ttc knowledge! lol

Scerena-Part of me wants to say that you should let your cycles regulate more and another part says you should just take it! lol! Maybe this next cycle? Did you ever have any negative side effects when you took it before?


----------



## scerena

Teddy- Just my lining they said was thin but that might have been because I wasnt due to ovulate when they scanned me etc, as I ovulated later in my cycle. Im torn on what to do but I have plenty of time to think about it as havent even ovulated yet...
How are you feeling? Not long until your op, so excited for you xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Rere. Maybe you could try soy instead?? If your lining is getting thinned out then soy would increase your estrogen and then increase your lining plus soy is like clomid. 

Nothing more here to report. Day 3 on Metformin and luckily no side effects yet. Sticking to low GI diet, so hopefully that's helping. I'm praying I can lose some weight for our trip to Vegas in May. Fx!! 

Hope all you beautiful ladies are doing great!


----------



## Lily7

Hi Teddy, yes it induces af, good luck for your op, scerena, maybe soy might be worth looking into like turbo says? x


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies I might have a look into soy... Just scared to try anything for a while but its so tempting!

Turbo- yay for the no effects off the metformin :dance: vegas sounds lovely hun and so much fun :) what date are you going and for how long? A lady I speak to on another thread conceived whilst in vegas- might be a lucky place ;)
How much weight do you need to loose? Me and hubby want to book a holiday for may too so if that is happening then I need to get down to the gym!!Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya girls! sorry I've been awol...had a 4 day meeting in Germany so i'm shattered today! The clients don't know I'm preggers tho so being trying to keep my ever expanding tummy under wraps all week. Still no bump though really, but hopefully soon. And just had midwife appt and got to hear baby's heartbeat again :cloud9: 

Caz&Bob how about trying rooibos tea...most supermarkets have it and it's supposed to be anti-allergy/inflammation. I've been buying one with vanilla and I like it...might not be everyone's taste tho!

Scerena - any good news with those OPKs? If I was you I'd probably go for the clomid, but like Lily said it has to be your decision.

Lily - when do you finish provera? I hated that step...feels like such a long time doesn't it?! :hugs:

TBP - good luck honey :hugs:

Bean - have you started buying for your bambino yet? Think we might take our first look at prams this weekend - exciting!

xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Haven't bought a think! Finally got some maternity clothes but that is as far as it goes! May try after my exam but then it's my sisters wedding so reckon it'll be when I'm around 30 weeks. To be honest I'm so superstitious that I can't really believe it's going to happen! 
Scerena - not going to have to give the lecture on unmonitored clomid again am I? :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday no drink for me tonight why i have ovulated my head feels abit better to wooppp x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

beanhunter said:


> Haven't bought a think! Finally got some maternity clothes but that is as far as it goes! May try after my exam but then it's my sisters wedding so reckon it'll be when I'm around 30 weeks. To be honest I'm so superstitious that I can't really believe it's going to happen!
> Scerena - not going to have to give the lecture on unmonitored clomid again am I? :)

Well there's no rush is there? Can't believe the time is flying over for you. Are you enjoying it? You must feel a little bit more confident with each week you get under your belt. We've started thinking of names, just playing, but we don't really agree haha! It almost makes me want to find out the sex - even though I always said I wouldn't want to - but it would make choosing names easier!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, I need to lose a lot of weight, but I'd at least like to drop 10lbs. I usually drop that during the first week of South Beach, soo here's hoping!
Bean, hey babe! 22 weeks whoa! Time is flying! Hope everything is well for you and your family.
Lily, I'll be starting provera here in a week too if Metformin doesn't start it for me.
Dao, good to see you on again. Things are moving so fast!
TBP, I'll be praying for your surgery luv.
Caz, glad your headache is gone!
JWB, let that baby show girl! I'd be pushing out my bump!! Haha!

Hope I got everyone and anyone I missed is well. Day 4 of Met and I've been getting major major cramps. I thought I was getting ill from it last night, but I remembered I had a skinny vanilla latte from Starbucks and for some reason lately SB makes me soo sick. I hope the cramps are my AF working her way here. Spring is in the air!! Everyone is twitterpaited!


----------



## scerena

justwantababy- thanks hun I might take it, I will see how I feel next cycle... So happy you got to hear your bubbas heart beat :) How have you managed to hide your bump, clever you :) Are you taking pics of your stomach??

Beanhunter, I done one but I dont think I am going to do another one at the moment, I want to let my body try natural until at least may at my next appointment I think. 
Maternity clothes must make the whole experience as you know your bump is growing and your baby is getting better, does your pregnancy feel quick to you??

caz & bob- Glad that your head feels better :hugs: fx'd that your bean is in the making this cycle :)

Turbo- So do you want af to turn up?? Sorry probably a silly question to you but I get forgetful :haha: I need to loose the weight on my stomach I have a little bit of a belly at the moment- time to get a nice toned stomach for the summer I think...

xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Oh heck Yesss! lol. I will be happy when the old hag shows up!! I just need to know my body works.


----------



## beanhunter

Yep, bump and mat clothes make it seem more real as until 20 weeks once the morning sickness had gone I felt totally normal. Was alps getting fed up of the nurses at work constantly saying how small I was and was I sure of my dates....yes! I've had 3 flipping scans and can tell you what day I ovulated if you like!!!!
It's weird because in some ways it's gone fast and in others it seems like I've been pregnant for ages. I guess I've not been focussing on it that much with mum and exam and everything.


----------



## pink mum

hi girls h r u all,m not feeling well,suffering from fever n sore throat


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, hope your all well jwab I finished it yesterday so now just waiting for af, should be here Wed / Thurs if past experiences are anything to go by, how are you feeling?

Turbo I hope you don't have to take it and af shows up for you, like jwab said, it is just so long and drawn out on provera :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Its not too too bad for me lily. I actually get af on my 5th pill and I have to stop otherwise I bleed for weeks and I don't really need that. :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Ah that's not too bad then, well I'm on my second day after stopping, hope I don't have to wait too long! :/


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I hope you don't have to wait either. Come on :witch:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey everyone, my surgery went well. I'm hurting pretty bad right now and wanted to ask u girls who have had a similar surgery how quick did u pass gas or have a bowel movement? I'm burping a lot and I'm really bloated with shoulder pain. I think the has is the worst part. I took some stuff to help it but I don't feel like its working. Will update all about the surgery when I'm feeling better.


----------



## scerena

Teddy-:hi: hun :hugs: I have been thinking about you! Everytime I tried writing on this thread it has not been letting me for some reason :( has been letting me reply on other threads...
Sorry you are feeling really rough hun :hugs:
Took me days to pass a bowel movement which caused me to have a stomach ache, although I had no pains from the gas, the lack of bowel movements was not nice...
Mys fs recommended peppermint tea for gas pain, although I didnt have gas pain so I dont know the pain you are experiencing :( but it is worth a try???
I hope that you feel better soon, get plenty of rest and try and relax and do nothing :hugs: well done for having your surgery done :)

Hope everyone else is well???
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me today gutted on to the next cycle x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry she got you caz. 
Hope you're feeling better TBP
How are the rest of you lovely ladies?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I am feeling much better today! I started passing gas last night and boy, did that feel good!! lol! The surgery wouldn't actually be that bad if it wasn't for dealing with the gas pains after!

As for the surgery, the dr was able to remove all the fibroids and he took some pictures. I have a copy and i will have to figure out how to get them on the computer when i'm feeling better. There was actually a fibroid growing at the base of one of my fallopian tubes!! he was only able to shave that one off to keep it from growing and destroying the tube. He didn't puncture or go into the uterine cavity so there shouldnt be any scar tissue to deal with in the future. He also checked for endometriosis and i didn't have any! So now in 3 months i should be good to go with ttc again. My post op is in 2 weeks and i will know more then.

How is everyone doing? Scerena, did you ovulate yet?


----------



## scerena

caz- sorry af got you :hugs: :hugs:

Beanhunter- Hows you baby and you doing? All good I hope?

Teddy- glad you have managed to pass some gas :haha: Glad he managed to get rid of them fibroids and you had no endo! Yes please share your pics when you can :) I cant wait for 3 months time when you can ttc again! I bet you get a nice :bfp: very soon after as your fs said you will be very fertile how exciting :)

AFM- DONT HATE ME LADIES BUT... My oh had a FS appointment today, I kind of hijacked the whole appointment basically he was my old fs and a very good fs and I am being referred back to him now... Long story short, he is giving me clomid for my next cycle well if and when af comes as I havent even ovulated yet... He reacons that my body should hopefully respond to the clomid better now since I have had this operation, they will also be monitoring me with scans so at least we will know if it is working and if it will do my ovaries any good this time around fx'd I am excited to be on meds again soon my 4th round of clomid but my 1st since the operation


----------



## beanhunter

We won't shout at you bit you aren't allowed to leave the thread!!!
I'm ok, exam in 5 days - can't wait for it to be over. Baby all fine but have sore hips which is annoying but am determined not to become a whingey pregnant person....


----------



## scerena

No I wont leave the thread I never will :hugs: I am going to be monitored and I am starting on 50mg again... He reacons they start low again as my ovaries should be more sensitive???
Gl with your exam, have you been managing to revise??
Aw I hope your hips become less sore soon :hugs: I know what you mean, we try so hard to get pregnant then we dont want to moan, but you can have a winge here as it must be uncomfortable at times :hugs:
x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, glad ur on your way. Maybe we should rename our thread again now that we're all trying different methods?? I'm glad ur getting monitored on clomid. Makes us all feel safer I'm sure.

Hi Bean! :hi: How exciting to have sore hips!!! Baby is getting big. Do you have any bump pics?? We wanna see!!

Hope all u girls are doing well. As for me, I'm up to 1000mg a day of Metformin and doing okie dokie. Nothing majorly difficult. The pills just make me very sleepy and if I don't constantly eat all day long my sugar drops n I get headaches. Easily fixable. If no AF by Sunday night, I start prometrium on Monday. Happy and sad I guess.


----------



## scerena

Turbo :hi:
Any ideas for a name for the new thread???
How are you finding the metformin?? 
Do paracetamol get rid of your headaches??
I hope your af doesnt come fx'd would be nice for you to get your :bfp: after all the symptoms you are having
xx


----------



## beanhunter

Glad you are getting on ok with the metformin TT. I hated it and it gave me such an upset tummy. I never managed to get up to 1500mg consistently :(
I do have a pic of me this week if you really want to see it? I didn't post it as I thought it maybe wasn't the right place and didn't want to upset any of you guys.


----------



## scerena

bean- you could never upset us I am so excited to see upload upload :dance:
You have been on this while journey with us ladies we are all genuinly happy for you... If I had my way id have you post everything to do with your pregnancy you have a miracle baby inside of you its something for us all to be happy about, you give us hope :) x


----------



## beanhunter

Ok, here goes. This was just before 23 weeks. I'm still pretty tiny though. 
Sorry it'll be massive, can't resize on my phone. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/dff392ba.jpg


----------



## scerena

Bean you have a very nice and compact bump :) do you have any stretch marks yet?? seriously though that is a nice little bump I hope when my time comes I have a nice neat one like you :) x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Beautiful bump Beanhunter!! When you are further along, you will have the cutest bump! you will be all bump, lol! you could never post something that would offend us here. You started the same journey and been through so much with us that we are glad to hear and see your progress! 

Scerena-good for you for hijacking your OH's FS appt! i think anyone of us would have done the same! Thats good that you will be monitored with the clomid so you will know what your body is doing. does that include ultrasounds to check the follicles? you should push for a trigger shot when you see it is going to work. I wish i would have done the trigger.

TT-glad to see your more active on here again! i've missed you!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

How pretty your lil bump is!! Thank u for showing us. We're genuinely happy for u. I love this thread n all u girls. Don't ever be afraid to share. 

I think I'll be able to do the 1500 no problem. I'll likely start doubling up soon bcz it's hard to remember 3 times a day.


----------



## scerena

Teddy- yes unltrasound scand thankfully :) Hopefully they will carry on scanning me a bit later in my cycle incase I ovulate late, I dont think they do bloods at my clinic though, but I am happy with the scans. I dont know if they offer a trigger shot I wont be seeing my fs whilst on clomid just the nurses, maybe I should of asked him :dohh: what will be will be I suppose I need to ovulate and have af yet its going to take soooo long!
So how are you feleing today? A little bit better I hope???

Turbo- 3 times a day you have to take it? Must be hard remembering! I am glad you have kept up with it after all the symptoms you have had on it, just hoping your bfp is around the corner :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

No stretch marks yet.....here's hoping anyway 
Thanks for the support girls, can't tell you how much it means. I don't feel quite like I fit in on the preg boards as I still feel jealous of those who get pregnant at the drop of a hat. 

TT: if remembering 3 times a day is hard you can get a slow release preparation where you take it just twice. Might be called either "slow" or "modified" release. It's used for people who find it hard to tolerate too so that's always an option.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday hope you all have a nice weekend happy mothers day to all you mums out there just in case i don't get time to come on i will be having a few vodkas tonight x x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

My fs did discuss extended release, but she said it didn't help w weight loss, so we're trying normal for as long as I can tolerate it. I completely feel u on the jealousy. I had a hard time dealing w one of the girls who just got married, tried for 2 or so months, n then just got ivf to get pregnant. Idk why that bothers me, but I feel like there should be some long term struggle before going ivf. That's a personal thing for me I guess.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

How is everyone doing? i'm feeling much better today! i'm feeling incredibly optimistic for the future tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Teddy- :hi: so glad you are feeling better and feeling optimistic :) When can you start ttc again???

beanhunter & turbo- I agreewith you both about ladies who fall pregnant so quickly after it has taken us all so long to fall pregnant it makes it hard for us to relate to ladies who fell so quickly... I also agree about ivf that should really be for ltttc'ers I agree with that, but I guess that some people just have the money and find it a quick option...

Caz- How are you doing hun? What are your plans? Are you using any medication?

x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. So yesterday I got up to 1500mg of metformin. I don't feel super amazing today. It's getting harder to force food down to be able to take the pill. I'm just not hungry. We'll see if I can take 3 pills again today. We also got the clear to close on the house so we'll be moving by Friday. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## caz & bob

scerena said:


> Teddy- :hi: so glad you are feeling better and feeling optimistic :) When can you start ttc again???
> 
> beanhunter & turbo- I agreewith you both about ladies who fall pregnant so quickly after it has taken us all so long to fall pregnant it makes it hard for us to relate to ladies who fell so quickly... I also agree about ivf that should really be for ltttc'ers I agree with that, but I guess that some people just have the money and find it a quick option...
> 
> Caz- How are you doing hun? What are your plans? Are you using any medication?
> 
> x

:hi: hun using multivitamins folic acid honey & cinnamon decaff green tea x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Exam over :happydance: 
2 months til I find out so shall ignore it til then!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats bean! Now time to relax.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Yay for the house and moving in, sorry about the crappy feeling you are getting from the metformin :hugs: I hope you feel a bit better and manage to take all 3 tablets..

caz- Thats a lot of supplements :) goodluck this cycle 

Bean- Yay for the exams being over :dance: well done! Now you can relax :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello my lovely ladies!

Bean - yippee for the exam bring over! Will keep fingers crossed for you chick.

TBP - lovin the positive attitude...long may it last :)

Caz - there's loads of honey&cinnamon babies about....good luck with that!

Turbo - hope you feel better on the meds hon. Just eat what you can....it's a nice excuse to treat yourself to whatever yummy food you fancy! :) And congrats on the house!

Rere - how's things with you hon? Are you waiting for natural AF still before starting clomid? Or still waiting for ov? Sorry I get lost off! So glad you're going to be monitored anyway.

Has anyone heard from Lily?

Well I'm off on my hols tomorrow girls, yippee! Off to Florida for a couple of weeks, can't wait. Have SO much to finish up at work and in the house today tho...it's going to be a busy one! 

I'll catch up with you all when we get back anyway. Hopefully there'll be another bfp on here by then....it's about time we had one! Baby dust to you all!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lily7

Hi JWAB, I am still here, lurking, nothing to report cd5 today, not feeling very hopeful since I didnt even ovulate last time although they have finally gave me thyroxine for my under active thyroid, only 18 months later than they should have given it to me but hey thats nhs for ya....useless!

Have a lovely holiday, hope you are well

Hope everyone is ok

x


----------



## scerena

JWB- :hi: how are you and your little bubba doing??
Im cd36 today and I gave up temping and opk'ing at cd29 so havent a clue if I ovulated or not... I have provera but I think I should wait for a natural af as I suppose I 'could' have ovulated and wouldnt like to chance messing that up incase, so a wait for af and then monitored clomid- hope it works this time, I want to at least ovulate on it and then a lovely bfp would be nice :)
When is your next cycle???
Enjoy your holiday :) you will have a lovely time i have been to florida and it was amasing! They loved us english people :) have a safe flight and a lovely holiday and we will speak to you when you are back, enjoy :)

Lily- the nhs sucks here doesnt it! You ovulated on more cycles then you havent recently right??? I hope you ovulate this cycle hun :hugs: are you still on tamoxifen this cycle?


----------



## Lily7

Hi scerena, no I have only ovulated twice in 18 months. Once on clomid and once on tamoxifen. The first cycle on tamoxifen I ov, the second they thought I did but it was a cyst, this is now the 3rd cycle. I hope you get af soon x


----------



## scerena

Oh sorry lily for some reason thought you have been on the tamoxifen for longer than that! I hope you ovukate this cycle hun :hugs: and thanks I hope af hurrys so I can grt started on the next round or give me a late bfp but wont be holding my breath x


----------



## Lily7

Yeah a late bfp would be better :) I hope your bfp comes soon either way, don't be sorry hun, its hard to keep up on these threads, I often forget where people are at in their journeys. Thanks I hope I ovulate this time, going for my scan 28th x


----------



## scerena

Keep us updated on your scan please??
I hope you ovulate this time and give yourself and us ladies another :bfp:! :)

Us ladies do need some more bfp's... X


----------



## Lily7

Yes I will, no problem. Your right we really do need some more bfp's on our thread. Hopefully we can get some good news soon x


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all,af got me again today,planning to go for hsg,wat do u think,but m afraid of it


----------



## scerena

Pink mum, a hsg would be a great start- at least you will know if your tubes are open or not, mine was painful but I believe that to be because my tube was blocked, but alot of women dont feel anything even with blocked tubes. My advice would be to go for it so that you know whats next for a plan...

Lily- it does seem the thread calmed down and no bfp's? Maybe if we are all active it will happen again- yeh right :haha: me and my ways of think :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, I have little ways of thinking like that too, I set myself goals and say if I do this maybe it will happen lol. I have been mia somewhat recently but going to try and get back into it :)

Go for it pink, if they offered that to me I would snatch their hands off

x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I think we're all finally getting back to actually trying. Maybe a few more weeks and we can all have some better news. =) I don't think any of us are doing natural cycles anymore, are we??


----------



## pink mum

no ill b taking clomid this cycle also.


----------



## pink mum

which type of dye they used in ur case?oilbased or water based


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- I am not sure hun??

Lily- The goals do us good I think and we all went mia for a while but the thread will get back on track...

Turbo- Yes you are right I think we are all on medicated cycles now...

Me- I will be on clomid next cycle
Pink mum- clomid
Lily- tamoxifen
Turbo- metformin
Teddy??? Cant currently ttc but will you be on meds???
Caz???? Cinnamon & honey

Hope everyone is well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I think Caz is doing Cinnamon and something else?


----------



## pink mum

ill pray that this time we gt our bfp


----------



## pink mum

so girls h r u all today,af got me today once again


----------



## scerena

Turbo- thanks hun yes you are right anout caz doing cinnamon and I just remembered caz os also doing honey so just updated her name :)

Pink mum- :hugs: sorry af got you :hugs: so is this going to be your clomid cycle? If so what cd are you taking it an what mg?


----------



## pink mum

ya ill take 100mg clomid from day 3-7:(,if it didnt happen this time ill increase the dose to 150 next cycle n h abt u?


----------



## scerena

Sounds like a plan pink mum :)
I will be starting on 50mg again (because of that op I had) on cd2-6
Then if no luck I guess they will increase the dosage...
Hoping after clomid if I have no success again that they will give me injectables instead, if not then I will be doing egg sharing... x


----------



## pink mum

all the best scerena,


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls no ovulation yet but still the ovulation pain happy friday x x x


----------



## pink mum

all the best caz n bob


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- thanks, all the best to you too :hugs:

Caz- I hope you ovulate soon :)

AFM- I havent ovulated this month :cry: I am cd41 and took a random temp this morning as I havent took a temp sice cd29, 35.92 was my temp this morning- definately no ovulation for me as of yet :(
Now the dilemma I have is-
Do I wait for a natural af and then take clomid- Incase there is a nice egg waiting (or would it be too old now anyway)
OR
Do I take my provera to induce af and start the clomid?

What do you think ladies? I am starting to think that I havent ovulated already so a slim chance I am going to after cd41 isnt it?
x


----------



## pink mum

i think u should take provera,coz waiting for af will waste ur precious time,just go for provera n thn start clomid.choice is urs buddy


----------



## Lily7

I would take provera if u have it hun, but like pink says, choice is yours x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i agree with the others. I would just start AF. but maybe if you took your temps for a few days more to confirm and that its not a random temp?


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the reply ladies :)
I am going to tke my temp again in the morning...
Then do a test (fs requires that) 
Then start my provera tomorrow as I am tired of waiting around for a and ovulation this cycle...

Hope everyone is well?x


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!! 

Miss you all :hugs: :hugs: so busy with school and took a break last cycle, went on bcp. The FS is hoping to gain control of my cycles with 2 rounds of bcp but I just can't stand another month of those pills :( so we're going all natural this cycle. Then in may we will be doing medicated IUI. 

Hope all is well!! I lurk in on you girls often :hugs: xoxo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Pretty!! Oh how we've missed you!! IUI, wow girl you're on a roll. I'm so happy for you guys. Glad school is keeping you busy. So sad u had to do bcp, yuck!


----------



## prettynpink29

TT how are you??:) 

Yep IUI, I can't believe we have come to that point seeing as how I am only 22:cry: but gotta do what cha gotta do. I keep telling myself that anyways :haha:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm good. We just moved into the new house. Life is grand. Now time to go hard for bub#1! Haha! Yep. We all gotta work hard n do crazy things for babies. I'd love to trip n fall and accidentally be impregnated, but hey, not everyone is so lucky.


----------



## beanhunter

Hi pretty!
I've been wondering how you were. Lovely to see you back and hear you sound dpi positive. How's the course going?


----------



## scerena

Yay pretty you checked in :) even though I sometimes catch up with you briefly its so nice to see you on the thead again :) yay for no more bcp :dance: iui sounds great hun :hugs:

Turbo- how are you finding the house? Hope you are all settled? What cd are you on?

Beanhunter- how are you and your little bubba doing? All good I hope?

Ladies I got a :bfn: and a very low temp again this morning, even though I was expecting it I was also holding onto a little hope that I would get a surprise bfp :cry: but I guess it was just not meant to be this cycle... Going to start my provera today, onto a new cycle hopefully not too much longer for the witch to arrive then clomid again!


----------



## prettynpink29

TT congrats on your house :happydance: soooooo exciting!!! If you don't mind me asking.... How old are you and your OH? Your exactly right! Not everyone gets lucky enough to just fall pregnant, unfortunately :( 

BH :hi: school is crazy exciting/stressful!! I have already taken vitals, physical & history, abbreviations/medical terminology and dosage and calculations math exams :) have all As so far which i am very proud of! Lol I am definately gonna LOVE my new career! how's your bubs? :)

S I have never taken provera, but you must be thrilled to be moving the process along :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Pretty- Yes so cant wait to get a new cycle on the go, been so long winded waiting for the op naturally then trying since jan naturally, just want to see if the clomid will work this time after the ovarian drilling but we shall see...
How are you doing?x


----------



## pink mum

i want to ask you that is it prohibited to practice sex few days b4 hsg?or u can practice it


----------



## scerena

You shouldnt have sex if your are due for a hsg incase of the chance of pregnancy hun x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum said:


> i want to ask you that is it prohibited to practice sex few days b4 hsg?or u can practice it

My dr never said not to have sex before the procedure. But we did make sure it was scheduled before ovulation. what time in your cycle are you having it?

Pretty-so glad that you are back and have a plan.

Scerena-did you start provera yet? Fx'd that clomid works for you. You deserve it after the operation and all this waiting.

How is everyone else doing? Sorry but i've been MIA and have been lurking but can't remember exactly where everyone else is in the journey.

AFM-I had my first AF after the surgery last week. It was such an easier AF this time around.


----------



## pink mum

i m scheduled on cd10.n i ovulate between cd15 and 17,


----------



## scerena

Teddy- thank hun im day 3 of provera... Glad you af was a lot easier :) are you fully recovered now? You too deserve a bfp how much longer until you can try again?

Pink mum- you should be fine then I think my clinic are over Cautious sometimes lol! Shouldnt be a problem if its before you o, good luck :)


----------



## pink mum

thanx but m scared,wat will b the result,and wether it will b painful or not


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum-you should be fine having it so early in the cycle. I think i had mine on cd 14 and i ovulate from 16-19. We even were able to BD the same day as the procedure. Its up to you and how you feel. Just take some pain medication before, like tyelnol or something and you will be fine. It was a little uncomfortable, mostly crampy for me. My dr let me look at the screen while the dye was going through so it helped distract me.

Scerena-i'm supposed to wait 3 months before ttc again. It is a welcome break tbh! When days are you starting clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls new i was ovulating woopp her a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120331-00166.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## scerena

Teddy- cd2-6 just took my last provera ill so hopefully af wont be too far away, I know they say it works better after the op, but nothing has so far so not really hopeful but I am keeping some hope as I guess I have to. So how much longer do you have left about 2 and a half months? Are you excited to try again you fertile mertile :happydance: 

Pink mum- Take some pain meds before and you should be fine a huge majority of ladies hardly feel anything, I think mine was a little painful because of my blocked tube, but dont worry yourself too much hun :)

caz and bob- Yay! I cant see the pic really clear but get busy lady :dance:

AFM- Hopefully starting the clomid soon, took my last provera pill tonight so the wait for af is on!


----------



## pink mum

thanx for ur support gals,pray for me plz i want the tubes open


----------



## scerena

Pink mum we will be thinking of you :hugs:

Ladies how are you all???

Me and oh booked a holiday yesterday :dance: we are going on may 21st (ohs bday) to the dominican republic for 2 weeks! Soooo excited will be nice to relax and take my mind off ttc, its all inclusive too so I will be getting drunk too!- Cant wait to live a couple of weeks without thinking of ttc!
x


----------



## beanhunter

Sounds lovely scerena!
I'm good. Currently sat at the hospital having a glucose tolerance test. Yuck. Stupid PCOS for making me have to have it. Baby crazy active at the moment and ripping my stomach muscles in two - so sore!
I'm a bridesmaid on Saturday at my sisters wedding so looking forward to that. Hoping people realise I'm pregnant not just fat in my dress and don't really feel that confident at the moment in my body. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## pink mum

hello gals my both tubes are patent,thank GOD,but it was painful n i cried:(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm for 2 days i have had really bad af cramp in lower abdomen never had this before dose any one no what it can be pk glad its all over with and tubes are fine woopp x x x


----------



## pink mum

thanx caz


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- So glad you have open tubes :) Sorry it was painful mine was painful too just take plenty of painkillers and rest :hugs:

Beanhunter- Yes I cannot wait! Did you get your glucose results there and then? Aw baby sounds nice and healthy moving around in you! Sorry you have a sore stomach though :hugs: I am sure people will realise you are pregnant?- You haven;t posted a pic of your bump in a while can we see a pic please :) ????

Caz- I am not sure hun? Maybe ovulation?? I wouldnt have a clue sorry :)


----------



## pink mum

thanx scerena,m fine now,:)


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls! How are you all?! That's me back from my hols....had such a great time :) SO cold up in Scotland now though, by body doesn't know what's hit it!

Had a quick catch up on you all yesterday - sorry to see there's no BFPs, but lovely to see pretty and lily have been on, and Pink mum yay for open tubes! Your holiday sounds fabby Scerena - well jel! And bean I would love to see a bump pic too! My bump is growing, but slowly. I reckon we should just enjoy this time of having neat bellies, because sure enough the time will come when we balloon!

We've been for our 20wk scan today, and everything was fine, which is fantastic! Our baby seems quite lazy tho....everyone seems to go on about how their bub's spend the whole scan bouncing around, but our Pip just yawned his (or her) way through it! He could still be on US time tho! I am feeling him move about a lot though, which is a great comfort, and one or two big kicks I've even felt from the outside (my placenta is at the back, which makes it easier to feel movement). We resisted finding out the sex, so now we have to wait till we meet him/her in the flesh around August!

All very exciting girls. Hope you're all well anyway - and I will have a proper read through your news to catch up! Sorry for missing any one! xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB :) glad your baby is healthy in his (or hers) scan :dance: so happy for you :)
I would love to see a pic of your bump??
How was your holiday???
x


----------



## Lily7

Yay jwb glad to see you back, glad you had a nice hol and glad baby is doing well, I would love to see a bump picture too x


----------



## beanhunter

Will do a bump pic after the weekend. Off down south for my sisters wedding - hope I don't look to whale like in my bridesmaids dress!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a nice Easter afm ff has put ovulation as cd20 i think it was cd19 so i am 3 to 4 dpo wooopppp jwb glad you had a nice holidays hun and glad bby is fine x x x


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

Caz- yay for o :) I hope the tww goes quickly for you :)

Beanhunter- I am sure you will look loevly in your bridesmaid dress :) I hope yo, your sister and your mum have a lovely time at the wedding will be so nice for you all :hugs: Looking forward to seeing the bump pics :)

Lily- How are you doing?? Where in your cycle are you??

AFM- af is STILL NOT HERE :( I am 6 days past provera and I feel like screaming lol! Just want my new cycle thats not too much to ask for is it lol!

Hope everyone else is well???


----------



## Lily7

Hey scerena, I am cd21 today, I got my bloods done today but results aren't back yet and now they are closed for easter! Awk I wish af would hurry up for you!! Bh have fun at the wedding and I am looking forward to seeing the bump pics too, yay for o caz, hope the tww flies by. Hope everyone is good x


----------



## scerena

Well I got to cd53, took my last provera pill 7 days ago and the :witch: arrived FINALLY! (cd53 being the day af came) So CD1 for me today :happydance: will be taking my clomid tomorrow lets hope it helps me to ovulate now please keep your fx'd for my ladies [-o&lt;


----------



## Justwantababy

Yay Scerena :happydance: So you're taking it cd2-6? And am I right in remembering you were starting at 50mg after your op?

I really hope this gives your body the last push it needs and you get a lovely ov this month followed by a big fat positive test. My fingers are crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Thanks for the link Scerena! I'd been looking the other day and wondered where you'd all gone! Excellent news you're starting clomid again, is that you starting on 50mg or higher?

Afm, booked in for the 6th June (exactly 39 weeks) to have my section, had last scan on Thursday and babies absolutely fine and weigning in at just over 3 pounds. This is all still a bit surreal for me to be honest lol x

and here is my little 2nd Clomid baby :)
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_10.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_19.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## scerena

JWB- Yes 50mg again, first cycle with it since the op and yes taking it cd2- 6, hoping it will work as I really need something to start happening for my ASAP! JWB that sounds like a nice plan lets hope it goes like that a nice bfp at the end would be great!
So how are you and bubba doing?

Daop- :hi: I changed the name today, but we all dont write alot on here anymore so the thread can be hard to find if you are just scrolling through the ttc section... Tes 50mg please keep your fingers crossed for me :)
How are you doing? Not long to go I see! eeeeek EXCITING!
I didnt realise you was having a c-section! So you know your baby's bday already :dance: that would be lovely to know when your baby is coming! Did you have a section or natural birth on your first labour??? So excited for you! Do you have everything ready??


----------



## daopdesign

There is a chance I go in on the 6th and get sent home until the following day if there are too many emergency sections going on as they don't treat electives as priorities but fingers crossed! Yeh I had an emergency with my son after 2 days of horrendous labour (my body just didn't want to do it) so I got given the chance this time around. 

So this is your first time on Clomid after your OP, exciting! Try to relax and not get worked up about the whole ttc thing, it will happen for you soon I'm sure xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks daop, I am trying my hardest to relax... I have the holiday to help take my mind off things and to help keep me distracted A LITTLE lol! 
I hope you get your c section then and don't have to wait :) I really thought I would have been pregnant by the time you was due to have your baby.... :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Scerena honey I can't wait to see you get your sticky bfp :hugs: I will be celebrating big time that day. Your holiday sounds fab and hopefully will be just what you need to relax and get some of this ttc stuff out of your head for a bit.

Me n bubs are fine....I'm getting more movement now which I love. My appetite is still really iffy....it's good I don't feel sick now (and in fact I got away with hardly any morning sickness, luckily) but I rarely fancy anything in particular to eat. I always thought I'd turn into such a pig during pregancy! Just as long as the baby's getting what s/he needs though that's ok with me.

We need to really start thinking about getting the house in order, sorting the nursery and choosing the big things like prams and cot, cos that's us over half way now and I don't want to be doing it last minute. Its all really exciting but a lot to do!


----------



## beanhunter

Daop - lovely pics and exciting you already have a date for your section. 
Scerena - everything crossed that the combination of the drilling plus clomid will do it for you. 

Will take some bump pics tomorrow to mark the beginning of 3rd tri. Too knackered after the wedding which went well but was v emotional. Think I looked ok and pregnant not fat hopefully!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have had a good easter afm i am thinking about taking pregnacare conception vitamins at the moment i am taking a-z just wondering has any one else tried theses and got pregnant x x x


----------



## beanhunter

So here I am at 27 weeks as requested...

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/626a24f1.jpg


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- I love your pic :) So nice to see you growing :dance: I think you are sfae to change yourr statuss below your name now from 'tiny bit pregnant' as you are now 27weeks I cannot believe it- time is going soooo quickly! 3rd tri :dance: you done it beanhunter :)

JWB- Awww thanks hun :dance: I really canot wait for that day to come, feels like it is taking far too long, but fx'd I can join you ladies soon :hugs:
So glad you are feeling more movemant and have had hardly any sickness :happydance:
Yes you must have so much to buy and sort out, what colour are you going to do your nursery?
And have you seen any prams you like yet???- I LOVE the iCandy ones!

Caz- My cycles are always irregular but pregnacare made my cycles even LONGER! Some ladies do not have this trouble but there was a thread about it in the forum... But a majority of ladies do not experience longer cycles... I take a conception viatmin from boots now and I have no problem with them- they have pratically the same vits in them and are also cheaper :)

TEDDY, TURBO, PINK MUM, LILY & PRETTY- How are you all doing???

afm- Took my 2nd clomid pill today- nothing new to update yet... BORING! wish I had something to share with you ladies... :dohh: I will phone up and book my scan tomorrow....


----------



## Lily7

Caz the month I started them vits was the month my cycles and periods stopped dead, I can't say that it was down to them because they were already long and irregular before that but I started them on cd1 and that cycle lasted for 4 and a half months which was ended in provera, I did see that thread scerena mentioned, same thing happened to some girls but majority were ok

Bh that is a lovely bump pic 

Scerena good luck on the clomid, glad your not experiencing any negative effects of them, let us know when your scan is.

Afm - 10dpo today, I caved and tested ... BFN :( I will be 14 dpo on friday 13th but I think I can safely say I haven't conceived yet again, having a few drinkies tonight to console ourselves! Lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i will be testing next friday if no :af: aw love the bump hun cute x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Beaaann! I just wanna rub your belly!!

Hi girls. I just wanted to pop in and say :hi: I'm on ttc strike I think. My brain just wont think babies at the moment. I think I'm going into that protection mode where it hurts so bad that I just push it far far away. Hope all you girls are well!


----------



## scerena

Lily- sorry to hear that :hugs: hopefully a late implanter :dust: :dust:

Caz- :dust: goodluck :dust:

Turbo- wish I could give you a hug :hugs: :hugs: I hope you start feeling better about ttc soon :hugs: 

Afm- my san is next tuesday (11th) not holding my breath as I am use to bad news but still holding on slightly to hope that for once my follies do as the meds tell them too :dust:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, I just feel so bad that I don't even have a glimmer of hope. I don't get even a freckle of a cycle no matter what I do. I pray that I get a period, but nothing. I have Provera, but even when I take it, I just spot, like my body has nothing in there to spit out. Its sooo frustrating! I'd pray for even one little egg to squeeze out. Even a few times a year I'd be happy with at least that much of a chance.


----------



## Lily7

hope your okay turbo 

scerena thanks I hope so but prob not! good luck, I hope you get good news at your scan


----------



## scerena

Turbo- :hugs: so sorry to hear that u feel like that :hugs: will the fs not try you on injectables? They have had good success when pills etc have failed? Im hoping to try them after clomid... :hugs: i get how you feel though as my body is the same even after the op so far but so sorry about your periods though hun (the just spotting)... Grrrr :hugs: :hugs: :dust:

Thanks lily :hugs: hope you get good news in a few days fingers crossed :)


----------



## daopdesign

Turbo, 8 years without any protection and as the months then years went by I was convinced I'd never have kids but it eventually happened. I lost weight, became more health concious and took a dose of 200mg Clomid to have my 1st and that only happened on the 6th and very last cycle I was allowed to do so miracles do happen. I can totally understand your frustration but where there's a will there is always a way :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: Ladies,
How are you all doing???

I took my last clomid pill today, so now waiting until tues for my scan... Grow follies GROW!!!

I started up the gym today- I have 5 weeks to get in shape before my holiday, and hoping the exercise will do my body goo whilst ttc as I have been lazy lately :haha:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Dao, I've been the same. Pretty much NTNP since I was 21 and nothing. I hope I can be like you and get healthier and have babies. I know clomid is the next thing, but my lining is poo. Idk what the RE has planned to help my lining.

Rere, grow those little eggies!


----------



## Justwantababy

Rere get a hot water bottle on those follies! And lie on the floor with your legs on the sofa to get the blood flowing to them, and why not get a bit of honey and cinnamon down you for good measure? And we will all will them on with you.....visualize those follicles growing! 

Will keep my fingers crossed for Tuesday for you, I know how nerve wrecking those scans are. Big hugs honey xxx


----------



## daopdesign

When I miraculously got pregnant without Clomid last Feb (the baby I lost at 16 weeks in June) I'd been at the gym for a few weeks, couldn't believe it and I was convinced excercising helped me ovulate, crazy stuff happens so all the best Scerena, stay positive x

TT, what can be done to improve your lining as I'm sure they can give you progestorone supplements, is that right?

My doctor says that once you have your first baby that shifts your hormones into place even if you have PCOS so it makes future pregnancies easier and more acheiveable. Just a shame some of us have and still having a hard time with the first!


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all


----------



## rthom

I'm new here and I've posted this in several different threads here in hopes of getting a reply so please forgive me if you see this elsewhere :) 
I have a few questions about Clomid and the trigger shot. I'm on my second cycle of Clomid 100 mg cd 3-7. I went in for a scan on cd10 and had 2 mature follies so we decided to trigger since I wasn't having an LH surge and she was afraid that the eggs would over mature before I got my surge. I did the trigger that evening and continued to temp and it's indicated that I O'd cd11 but on cd12 I had really bad ovulation pain, almost exactly 36 hours after the shot, which is when they say the shot will cause O to happen. Im just confused about my chart. Could I have O'd twice or did the shot itself make my temps go up? so so confusing!! Thanks in advance! 

A little background:
3 m/c
Two months post surgery for Endo, PCOS and severe scar tissue connecting uterus and bladder


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Thanks hunni :hugs: Hows things going with you?? Hope you are not feeling so down about ttc??? :hugs: I read somewhere on here that estrogen supplements can be gived for lining?- worth an ask?

Daop- you have given me hope :) I heard going to the gym helps your blood pump round your body better, so hopefully it does that job for me :) wow 8 and a bit weeks and you will be meeting your baby :dance:

JWB- I am going to try out the legs on the sofa and a hot water bottle- I never knew that thanks for that info :) Makes sense as the cycle after the op I had a hot water bottle on me alot and I ovulated- Thanks for the tip :)
Thanks for the good luck for tuesday- I am prepared for them to say my follies arent growing just so I wont be too upset as I use to get my hopes up and become devestated so trying not to this time...
Hows things with you??? And baby???

rthm- Sorry I cannot help you with the trigger as I have never had one but I am sure one of the ladies on here will be able to help you hun :) I find FF to be abit ahead or behind by a day or two sometimes so do not worry too much or you may have ovulated twice :dance:
WELCOME TO THE THREAD :) I too had surgery 3 months ago- lap/hysteroscopy & ovarian drilling and I have PCOS! 

Pink mum- :hi: how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya rthom! I conceived with clomid and trigger so I'm a big believer!

However my experience was a bit different to yours. I had 3 scan monitored cycles of clomid+hcg trigger. The first cycle the trigger was given too early (what they thought was a mature follicle on the scan turned out not to be) and I definelty did ovulate bang on 35 hours after the trigger (very painful!)but my 7dpo progesterone was low. On my 2nd and 3rd cycles, I did ovulate following the trigger (on CD14 and CD25 respectively) but with both my temperature was really slow to go up. In fact with the 3rd cycle I was so convinced I hadn't ovulated based on my chart, that I actually allowed myself a few too many drinks at a family birthday that weekend...and it turns out I was 4dpo, and pregnant!

I know that doesn't help a great deal, but I would say maybe don't get too hung up on your chart - I think the trigger may affect your BBT. What day are you on now? Are you due to have your progesterone level checked? I think it's a given that the trigger causes your ovaries to release an egg around 36 hours later.

If you can post a link to your chart I'll have a nosy, though I can't say I'm any kind of expert! :flower:


----------



## Justwantababy

I was the same scerena - hoping for the best for the scans but preparing yourself for the worst. Remember when I conceived I didn't get a 'good' scan till about CD23 so don't lose heart even if your follicles seem a bit small on Tuesday - it can all change.

Me and bump are fine - went swimming today which was lovely. And I think over the weekend we're going to do a bit of browsing prams. I forgot to reply to your post the other day - we love the iCandys too!! We've been looking at the Strawberry online whilst we waited for it to hit the shops. But our local stockist have it now so we're going for a play :)

Other than that I'm just trying to get the house in order. My mum reckons it's cos I'm nesting, but part of me thinks that I'm just taking advantage of finally having a decent excuse to nag OH to crack on with all the DIY! He can say no to me but he can't say no to his unborn!! :haha:


----------



## rthom

Justwantababy- I'm not going to be going back for a Progesterone check up because I'll be taking Progesterone capsules for 15 days. Here is my chart if you want to take a look. It actually hasn't given me CH yet but should tomorrow. Thanks!! And Congrats on your pg!!


My Ovulation Chart

Scerena- I had a hysteroscopy as well as a D&C. I thought it was going to be a no big deal procedure. Boy was I wrong. I was in horrible pain!!


----------



## Justwantababy

rthom said:


> Justwantababy- I'm not going to be going back for a Progesterone check up because I'll be taking Progesterone capsules for 15 days. Here is my chart if you want to take a look. It actually hasn't given me CH yet but should tomorrow. Thanks!! And Congrats on your pg!!
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I think that's looking great. I think the HCG trigger does have a cooling effect on your bbt (I think it's a oestrogen) which would explain the dip on cd11, then after that you've got a nice rise. Wait and see where your crosshairs are put, but I reckon you must have ovulated around 36 hours after your trigger (given that you felt it too). FF can be out by a day or so

Good luck! And thanks for the congrats :flower:


----------



## scerena

JWB- Thanks for that encouragement- last time the nurse thought I would ovulate cd20 something but they wont give me any scans that late on at that really annoys me- anyhow that month I was taking my temp and yes I ovulated on cd20 something- so I agree I think I might be a late ovulater...
How exciting pram shopping :dance: yes iCandys are lovely! I havent had a nose at the new one yet (so sad arent I :haha: ) I bet baby loved swimming today :)
:haha: yes at least you can get oh getting the home ready :haha: I really cant wait for your baby to be here I am so happy for you!
Oh and I done the hot water bottle thing, laying on the floor with my legs on the sofa- my oh thinks im loosing the plot even more I thin :haha: should have seen his face- I didnt tell him why I was doing it though I thought I would sound like a nutter lol more than I already am!

rthom- Aw sorry you was in pain :hugs: I was in a bit of pain but I was very very lucky my surgeon must have got rid of the gas as I had hardly any gas pain, Im not saying it was a walk in the park but I dealt with it pretty good... It is worth the operation though if it brings us our babies :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies how are you all doing???
Very quiet on here :(


----------



## beanhunter

I'm here. Had been wondering how you all were too. Thinking of you all. When is your next scan scerena?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm here. Just taking my metformin and on day 5 of provera. Hope all you girls are OK. How you feeling Rere? Bean everything good for you girl?


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- my scan is tomorrow so scared of hearing bad news though :/ only 12 weeks until you meet your bubba how exciting how are you feeling???

Turbo- how long does your af usually take to come when you take provera? Do you get any side effects when you take ur provera??? Im good thanks hun cd10 forgot to take my opk today... 

Just so quiet on here ladies we need to talk waaaaaay more :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

It is super quiet. We used to go pages and pages in a day! haha. I usually get AF *on* my 5th-ish pill, but this time is different. I think I'm excited about that. Only side affect I get is wanting to kill the world and getting depressed. I get so irritable and sad its scary. 

I'm sure your scan will give you good things. Do you have a lot of ovulation pain? At least they are finally monitoring you. It moves by so slow sometimes tho, huh? They always want you to wait for everything feels like.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: i've been lurking here and there. I have alot of drama going on right now and haven't been on here as much. Unfortunately, i don't really know whats going on with everyone :cry:


I'm still on a break from ttc. After i've been cleared, it will be ntnp for who knows how long. I had my first ovulation after the surgery and it was cd 18 just like before surgery. I'm exhited/anxious to find out if i will still start spotting. supposedly the fibroids where causing all the spotting, so i will see!! i think tomorrow is 10dpo and usually that is when the spotting starts.


----------



## Justwantababy

Good luck for your scan Scerena, I'll be thinking of you. Will check in on you later to see how it went. FINGERS CROSSED! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Everything crossed for your scan scerena. 
I'm good thanks. Feeling massive but sure I'm not really. Will see what the midwife thinks next week. Finally finished my overnight on calls so just normal working days now which is good as I was finding them hard. Off to my parents tomorrow for mums chemo and my husband is away this week so fancied some company.


----------



## scerena

I have two 12mm follicles (1on each ovary) and loads of 7mm follicles, they are hoping one grows by friday at my next scan so ones got to grow 6mm and they should grow 1-2mm each day. They said my lining will thicken as they grow, if not they r gna add estrogen to my cycle next time but they sound hopeful, so im keeping hopeful too as my follicles are bigger than my previous cycles... Fx'd for me ladies :dust:

Turbo- i too have been snapping at oh :haha: i get irratable too :) so no af yet?- different can mean good things so I am hopeful for your new cycle :) 
Yes feels so horrible the waiting all the time especially when things arent working... Whats ur plan for this cycle metformin?

Teddy- are you ok? Why will you be ntnp and not ttc??? Hope you are ok :hugs: fc'd the spotting stays away hun :hugs: and yay or ovulating :)

Jwb- thanks hun, not as great as I would have liked but still have hope as the nurse has so fx'd... How are you???

Bean- aw glad you are back to normal working hours must b hard pregnant being on call :) I hope your midwife agrees that you are massive :) do you have any stretch marks yet? I hope your mums chemo goes ok will be thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!! 

I am going to catch up on the thread today but just wanted to say hi! 

TBP I read a bit of your journal Hun and i am so so sorry you are having to deal with all that :hugs::hugs: I truely hope things turn around for you soon and you are able to focus on TTC again :kiss: :hugs:

TT are you feeling any better Hun? TTC is the hardest thing I have ever had to go through. But in the end, I know I will look back and it will all be a blurr! :hugs: don't give up on your dreams hun! :hugs: :hugs: 

Scerena your follicles are good!! :happydance: did they tell you to do/take anything else to help them grow? 

Lily have you tested again? :hugs: I have been praying for you!! :kiss:


----------



## scerena

Pretty- you are back :dance: are you comin on here more now? Are you doing iui next month???
Do you think my follies are a good size then???
Nope they didnt say what to do lol- but I will carry on with the gym and do what jwb said the other day- hot water bottle and laying on the floor for half hour with legs on sofa.... Grow follies!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Glad to see everyone back.

Jwb, you are getting close huh?! Wow its like yesterday everyone made their announcements and now babies are coming!

Bean, you are very teeny and you don't look massive. You're perfect sized! Its adorable.

Prettttyyy!!! I miss you dearly. Where are you in the process? You said you're doing IUI, right??

Rere, Congrats on those lil eggies! You are doing great! Oh girl, this could be it! I'm so so glad they are monitoring you now. Feels like some real progress for you.

Tbp, love u girl! 

Hmmm, hope I'm not missing anyone recent. Hope you are all doing well. Afm, doing good on the provera. I think I'm thankful that I've made it past a few days on the pill. I suppose that means my uterus is getting strong enough for a lining. FX so tightly that I've made progress. I am feeling better today. I was just super depressed yesterday for some reason. The Metformin doesn't make me as sick as it used to. I still get that yucky feeling that I'm starving, but its not so bad.


----------



## scerena

Turbo I agree very good see everyone back :dance:

Thanks hun- so do you think they are okayish sizes for cd11??? Im nervous just hope they grow! Glad you dont feel bad on the metformin and yes I hope this different cycle means good for you :) I am feeling very positive for you- all us ladies need :bfp: in 2012 dont we!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yes! Its time for all of our BFP and round two for the other gals! I'm not sure about follie sizes babe. I think pcos gals are so different that any follie is progress. Maybe you can do that warm water bottle thing again to help get them growing more before cd18? Idk how true it is, but I heard the longer the follies are growing the more over-cooked the eggs get, so whatever you can do naturally to help them. I'm feeling pretty positive too. It might be because I had a psychic reading that said I'd have a happy family change in June. Praying its me and not my 19 y/o sister. LOL not that I wouldn't be happy for her, but jeeze, gimme a break.


----------



## scerena

Turbo I hope that its u and not ur sister :hugs: lets hope u get ur bfp by june :) have you been to a psychic before ttc? If yours comes true then I want to see one!

Done the hot water bottle last nite wont b home until about midnight tonight so cant tonite but i will tomoz... Ill b cd14 on friday at my next scan so fx'd!

I might start using my conceive plus this cycle to try and maximuse my chances if i ovulate...

Jwb, daop and bean- have you thought of any names yet for your lo's???


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaaw girls it's so lovely to have (almost) the full team back!

Rere I think those follies are AMAZING!! It looks so promising you'll have a clear 'winner' by Friday! Will they trigger you or let you release it on your own? EXCITING!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, I went to a psychic a veeery long time ago and she didn't really amuse me. I'm interested to see what happens. They're fun if anything, but you kinda have to take it lightly.


----------



## scerena

Jwb- do you think so? I am so scared to get my hopes up... But I hope so- any other suggestions on what i can do to get them growing nicely??? Not sure about a trigger they havent mentioned it- wish they would give me one though! 
Have you thought of any baby names yet? I already knw what I want to call my baby if I have a little girl lol!

Turbo- yes i get what you mean :) would be great if she was right though! 

The threads becoming more chatty gain :dance:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I think everyone is pretty much back in the swing of things. For a while there we were all just taking a break.

Does anyone else break out with a lot of acne on provera/prometrium? My face is horrid. I'm the only 31 y/o running round with giant zits. :cry: I haven't had acne in years. This round of provera is very different than the first. Hopefully its for a good reason.


----------



## scerena

Yes thats right we was all on breaks etc for various reasons now we are all starting to ttc again! :happydance: 
OMG yes this cycle with provera my skin was DISCUSTING!!! I am so hoping all these different symptoms you are having bring good things to you :)


----------



## beanhunter

Hooray for everyone being back together! 
Good news for you scerena - really hope it's your month

I'm not massive really and I know that but I've always had a flat tummy so it's weird having a bump - particularly one that wriggles! Looking forward to seeing mum, esp now my sisters wedding is done so hopefully it'll be more relaxed. She's getting on well - there will be a repeat scan in a few weeks so that's a source of anxiety I guess.


----------



## scerena

Bean- I am glad your mum is getting on ok :hugs: I hope the scan goes well also, I hope you have a lovely time with your mum :hugs:

Yes must be weird having a bump! Do you know what you are calling your baby yet???

Thanks hun I hope so! Lets hope these follicles do what they are meant to be doing and continue growing!


----------



## beanhunter

We have a few names we like for both sexes but nothing definate. Think I've been to scared to believe this might all turn out well to get more attached. Prob the reason we haven't bought anything year either. We will prob wait and see what the baby looks like when it's here though.


----------



## scerena

Aw hun, I think we will all be scared/nervous when it happens to us, you will be so relived when you are holding your bubba :hugs: 
When do you recon you will do your baby shopping??


----------



## beanhunter

Going to look at a few bits with mum tomorrow. Think we will order the furniture this weekend as we need the window changed in the study that will be the nursery. Struggling with prams - they are all so big so unless we find a really good deal we will prob end up borrowing our friends pram initially then get a macclaren buggy after maybe 5-6 months as it's so much smaller and cheaper. Car seat is at least straight forward as ebeyome seems to get the maxicosi as it gets the best reviews. Don't plan on buying too many clothes before baby is here and my mum and sister want to go to the baby show next month as it's in birmingham so local and we can prob pick up bedding and feeding things there. I guess thats the majority of the essentials. In honesty I'm clueless - I spent so much time thinking about ttc I don't think I ever let myself plan for this part at all.


----------



## scerena

Bean- will be nice doing some baby shopping with your mum :) and the baby show sounds like fun :) enjoy shoppig for your bubba might feel even more real when you start seeing baby stuff around your place :)


----------



## Justwantababy

TT - my skin used to be AWFUL on provera! It was just adding insult to injury....as if ttc isn't bad enough you get a constant reminder every time you look in the mirror! Hopefully all worth it in the end tho....the things us girls go through for these babies eh?

Bean - I'm with you on the whole pram thing. It's SO confusing, and SO expensive! We were looking at the icandy strawberry, but at £780 (inc car seat, carrycot etc) it's such an investment.

Rere - the only other thing I did was to take honey and cinnamon, but most of the time I forgot! I think conceive plus is a great idea....think when I first started using it I put it in too late. If you read the instructions it recommends about half an hour before sex....not v romantic but I guess it gives it time to get where it needs to be!

As for names, we've got a few ideas but nothing definite. I love Kate/Katie for a girl but Andy doesn't. He loves Olivia, and so do I but apparently it's the no 1 most popular name! Not sure that really bothers me though. The other girls name I like is Elise, but lots of people have never heard of it. Middle name will be Rose after my mum and Andy's grandma. For boys we quite like Connor, or Will or Oliver (which would mean we could never have an Olivia!). It's tough decisions! What names would u go for.....or do u not want to say? :)


----------



## scerena

I never knew that about conceive plus I will have to start using it before ttc no wonder it hasnt worked!
My sisters name us olivia and my nieces name is elice (she changed the s to a c) lovely names :) lovely middles name too :)
Your boys names are all nice too :) must be hard picking 1 name, you will know what one to choose when u look at you baby I think :)

I like- ariah (usually spelt aria) and avah if I have a girl, will prob change my mind by the time I actuly get pregnant lol 
Dont have any boys mames boys names seem hard to me...

The iCandy strawberry is lovely! I love iCandy's :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaw thanks hun!We'll probably change our minds a hundred times before this baby's born!

Love your names too...think my fave is Avah. Think boys names are much harder. I'm hoping one day we'll just hear a boy's name we fall in love with!

Yeah, do love the old icandy but no denying it's pricey. And doesn't seem to have that much storage. But v pretty! :)


----------



## scerena

My friend has a iCandy and when you got the carrycot on it it is murder to get shopping underneath, but with the seat its fine- so pretty yet so pricey like you said!

Yes you will hear a name and love it, or jus know what to call your baby when you see him/her :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

What cute names! Are you girls gonna breast feed or bottle feed? If I ever have a bub I want to at least try to bf. My mom couldn't bf us and I think it had a serious impact on our immune systems. We get sick all the time. I can't believe how much strollers are out there...that's crazy expensive. Our Strollers with car seat/carrier are like $300-$600 at the most. I know my family would spoil my first though, so everything will be expensive and lavish. Oh well, can't blame grandparents. Lol.

Provera this round is very different. I have super sore boobies and its making me constipated (tmi, sorry). I'm really starting to feel good about it. I wonder if provera has a way of jump starting cycles? I'm just glad that it seems like I'll make it to my 10th pill...exciting!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Glad things are different already :) Sorry you are having bowel problems, hopefully it will stop soon! I have heard sometimes people take provera and it helps their cycles so you never know!

How is eveyone else today???

Nothing new for me to report, but I have my next scan tomorrow, done a opk today but it isn't positive yet (cd13) so not holding my breath for tomorrow...


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hoping your scan goes good Rere! Are you guys dtd often? Any time now that egg will be ready!

Day 9 on provera for me. Just waiting the time away.:coffee: I had a spa day yesterday. Got my toesies done and a really nice set of gel nails with the two colors. I feel all spiffied up now! lol.


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. Had a really good couple of days with mum. She's coping v well with the treatment and her oncologist seems really pleased. We need to wait for a scan in 4 weeks but her blood tumour markers are falling which suggests she's responding to the chemo. For the first time I now believe that she will meet her grandchild which makes me smile lots. 
We spent today pram shopping and are leaning towards the uppababy vista. Just need to take my husband to see it this weekend. Have also chosen furniture from mamas and papas. In terms of names I like Florence, Madeline, Alice and Matilda for a girl and Rupert, Louis or George for a boy. Can't believe this is actually happening!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww Bean, that's so good everything is looking good for you. I'm so happy your mom is doing well with the treatment. I'm sure everything is becoming very realistic and gives you goosebumps when you think about it. Its real love! Pretty soon baby will be here and mum will be there to enjoy it with you.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Thanks hun I will update when I have been to the scan tomorrow morning- I am scared of bad news... Yes we dtd today so will probably do every other day as recommended from our fs...
A sa sounds nice- bet you loved being pampered... :) day 9 and no af definatly an improvement right :)

Beanhunter- so happy your mum is responding well to her treatment :hugs: Aw what lovely names my nephew is caled lewis... buggy shopping and furniture shopping sound so exciting I cannot wait to do that... I bet oh will love your choices :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Bean - I am so, so happy to hear that your mum seems to be responding well! That's such great news, and I'm sure it would mean the world to both you and her for her to be able to give your long awaited baby some cuddles.

I LOVE your names....Florence and Madeline were some of my favourites but oh wasn't as keen. They're so, so pretty tho.

We looked at the Vista too...so many things we liked about it but it was just too tall for me (i'm a short arse :haha:)

Rere....good luck for the scan chick, keep us posted! xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies- I will reply to posts later as so busy just giving a quick update...*
Well, I had my cd14 scan today :) I had a nice 18mm follicle that she said will be ready to go within the next couple of days, downside was my lining- 3.4mm :( she said don't be disheartened as those embryos can be agressive and snuggles in as she scanned a pregnant lady whos lining was 2mm the other day so she said keep trying every other day as it can happen...
She has a meeting at lunch and is going to put my case forward at lunch time and then phone me, next cycle will either be-
Injectables or...
clomid with estrogen...
As clomid isnt doing my lining any good...
Anyhow I should o over the next few days she said dont loose hope as it can happen like th lady she scanned the other day so I am still happy and happy my follies are growing to a nice size in cd14 my body is working :)*
Excited to know my plan next cycle I will update you all later when I have spoke to the nurse :)

Jwb- :haha: I'm a short ass too :haha: 5'3" how tall are you lol?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went the hozzy they scanned me i am 5 weeks they think she had a look at my tube and she looked at my lining of the womb and said its nice and thick had bloods done i have to phone up in the morning and see what my count is her a pic of my tests x x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120420-00171.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaaaaaaay Scerena! :happydance: :happydance: Go on those amazing ovaries of yours!!
I'm going to check back but I don't think my lining was all that thick the month I got my bfp. And if you've got a few days to go before you ov then surely it has time to grow some more? Just keep thinking positive my lovely.

Oh God, now you've got the old what days to have sex issue....I used to find it quite nerve wracking when u know ovulation could be any day! Do you have your conceive plus at the ready? (haha I'm nervous for you!! :haha: )

Will be great to have a plan for your next cycle....but even better if this is it and you don't need a plan!
:dust:

I'm just about 5'3" so yep, def a short arse!


----------



## scerena

Caz- omg I didnt know you got your :bfp: congrats hunni! So happy for you :happydance: glad everything is looking good :dance: I better add your bfp to the title :)

Jwb- we are going to bd everyother day like she tole us too, and yes have the conceive plus at the ready :haha: so you are short like me :haha: it has its benefits lol!

Fertility people phoned if not pregnant this cycle I can do injectables next cycle :) but prob have to wait till after hols as they will need to be doing scans etc still :happydance: she also said if I get pregnant this cycle to phone up and let her know... Finally happy with my plan (just my hols are in the way of starting next cycle :( going 21st may- 4th june) so have to prob have one natural cycle) got to see my fs 8th may... Staying positive for this cycle otherwise soon I can have injections and a nice thick lining...


----------



## Justwantababy

Wow Caz that's amazing! (sorry I missed your post before we must've been typing at the same time)Congratulations honey! How do you feel? 

Rere that's great that you've got such a clear plan, and a fabby holiday in there too! If clomid's affecting your lining then injectables should be better for you. And my fs said the success rate with injectables is much higher than clomid. But first things first, let's keep fingers & toes crossed for this cycle.

This is a good news day....I like it :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

just feel like crap and really sick when i eat ewt x x x


----------



## scerena

Jwb- I like today too :dance: thanks for being very supportive :hugs: yes I too heard injectables have a nice success rate and wont thin my lining like clomid does so exciting! But like you said I am going to focus on this cycle definately holding onto hope nd my lining may thicken :) 
How are you doing? Any appointments or anything coming up?


----------



## Justwantababy

Had a mwife appt today. Nothing major really, just measured my bump, told me where bubs was lying (pretty amazing they can tell!) and we had a listen to the heartbeat. I could honestly listen to that all day!

And of course I'm supportive, you banana - it feels like we've all been thru so much together I don't think I can really close this ttc chapter fully until all us girls have our babies. But things are looking so positive for you right now, you totally deserve some great news.

And Caz - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit sick, but hey, there could be no better reason in the world! Congrats again honey :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Aw what way is baby laying? I bet hearing your babys heartbeat is lovely :)
Thanks jwb, you are right we have all been through alot, will be nice once we all have our babies and we have a thread all nattering on about out babies/ children etc :)

I cant wait to be pregnant and feel pregnant :) have a h&h 9 months caz :)


----------



## Justwantababy

That day will come Scerena, i'm sure :hugs:

Pip was vertical with the spine over to my right hand side. Midwife couldn't tell if s/he was the right way up or upside-down tho! They move about so much now anyway, there's no telling where s/he is now! I love feeling the movement tho, and yes the heartbeat is fantastic :cloud9:


----------



## scerena

Aw bless her :) sounds like you have a nice healthy active baby :) aww she must be getting so big :dance: so excited for you! X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Great news day!!

Congrats Caz! What a surprise! Hope the sickness goes away soon, but at lease it means you have all the right hormones going on.

Rere!! Great folly! I have high hopes for you this month. This is so promising!

JWB, glad your appt went well. Its all happening so fast!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- aw thanks hun :) Has af arrived for you yet??? :dust:


----------



## beanhunter

Wow caz - congrats! Didn't know you'd had your bfp!
Scerena - sounds good - both the follie and the future plan. 
JWAB - jealous - I've not been measured yet, expiring it'll happen at my appt on tues - will be 29 weeks so it's bloods and anti d injection too :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

No AF yet Rere. I don't suspect it'll be here until next week. I take my last pill tonight!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hope you don't have to wait too long TT xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks JWB. Mee too! Lol. Or even worse I hope its not evil and like really heavy. I'm getting pretty scared now.


----------



## scerena

I hope you dont have to wait too long either TT :hugs: its good you havent spotted vefore you finishes taking it :) hope af is normal and not evil :)

Thanks bean :) hope your midwife app goes well keep us updated please :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls nurse has just phoned and said my bloods are 1634 witch is high has anyone had them this high i have to go back for bloods tomorrow and scan Monday x x x


----------



## scerena

Great numbers caz :dance: I have never had a beta done before but it sounds great :happydance: I wonder if there is two beans in there?? :)


----------



## beanhunter

I never had bloods caz but honestly if the drs aren't worried try not to stress about it.


----------



## scerena

Opinions please ladies...
Well CONFUSED.COM! Done 2 opk's today, with the same pee- one was a superdrug one and one was a ic opk...
Anyhow, superdrug is CERTAINLY positive as test line darker than control line, the ic isnt- after they dried the ic looks kind of dark... 
I wonder if I would have had a positive yesterday (forgot to test) or wether the superdrug opk is more sensitive???
What do you think of my pics?
1st pic- within 5 mins
2nd pic- within 10mins (ignore the ic on left hand side as that was cd13)
Had a strong positive on ic ones last time... 1st month using superdrug ones, so confused lol! Well I know I WILL o over the weekend anyway as the nurse said so going to kp bd'ing :)

NOTE: THE CIRCLE WINDOW IS THE CONTROL WINDOW AND THE BOTTOM WINDOW IS THE TEST WINDOW- DEFINATE POSITIVE RIGHT?
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









010.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Looks positive to me Rere. Did your temp drop?


----------



## scerena

Its stayed lowish so hopefully within the next couple of days it will show a dip and rise fx'd!
How are you doing any sign of af yet???


----------



## TurboTurtle80

No. Cramping and sore boobs so soon.  Your egg will show soon!


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh how exciting Rere! Those superdrug ones definitely look positive, and I don't even do OPKs! Can't wait to see what your temps do. Will you have 7dpo progesterone tests?

Bean - sorry I missed your msg before! Yes, was lovely being measured, though I wasn't expecting it. Does your injection mean you're rhesus negative then? Will you have to have a few injections?

Caz - I never had betas done either, but like bean says I wouldn't worry. And surely better on the high side than the low side. Will you get more bloods drawn to see progression?

xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Yep am Rh neg. Had an injection at 15 wks when I bled, then there's this one and then is baby is pos one post delivery. Shouldn't be anymore unless there is bleeding or if I need an ecv or something (which I reckon I'd say no to and go for elective section as I don't like the idea of forcing the baby to move if it's made it's mind up it likes being breech).


----------



## stace_aly1207

i am on my 3rd round of clomid and on my 1st round didnt ovulate , but i did on my second but i dont think i did this round as i havnt had a poss in ovulation tests is this normal ??


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Yay for no spotting and sore boobs :happydance: cramping may mean she is on her way... I have a good feeling about this cycle for you as things are happening differently :dance:

JWB- Thanks hun :) she said no point in the blood test as I will definatly ovulate this cycle as my follicle was completely ready, with my lining being a little thin she said just bd if you get pregnant call us otherwise we will see you at your next appointment to get you going with the injectables (so excited about doing them! nervous of having to inject myself but I know the success rate is better than clomid and it shouldnt thin my lining at all so fx'd)

Bean- I dont really get all them tests eyc what they mean- hope everything is ok??

stace_aly1207- That is completely normal you can o on one round and then not the next, your doc/fs may recommend upping your dose- what dose are you taking? gl :dust:


----------



## Justwantababy

Fingers crossed bean that there's only the one more injection then and bubs makes it into the right position all on his own and it doesn't come to c-sections or him being moved.

Rere - how's the temp doing?
xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Girls. :hi: Hope everyone is doing well. Lots of action in here lately and I'm a bit rushed, so I can respond to everyone.

No AF yet. I just still have the sore boobs and heavy-ish feeling uterus, but cramping is gone. I can tell the progesterone is out of my system bcz my tummy feels better. Now the worry sets in of "will I actually get AF?" This game just never ends. Now I just hope she comes because I read a lot about gals taking provera and not getting af. Joy.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies! May I join your group here? 

Here is a little background on me...I had a tubal reversal March '10. I was left with 5cm on each side. We TTC for the first time in late April '10 BFN. I moved to IN to take care of my sick gma and DH stayed in TX (he is Army). We TTC in July and Aug during his visits but no luck. He deployed in Sept '10 to Iraq for 12mo. We TTC on his leave Feb '11 using clomid 50mg CD3-7 BFN. Fastforward to Sept '11 when he got back to TX we ttc no luck on clomid again. TTC in Oct with no help. He FINALLY moved back here with me Jan this year. I was Birth Control bc in Dec I went to see a jerk RE who said my tubes were closed but I knew they weren't because the year before I had an hsg. Any who had the lap end of Jan nothing wrong with me at all! Took me 4 wees to get AF back after that so last day in Feb started 50 mg Clomid CD3-7 BFN. Ended in a residual cyst so went on BCP again for 3 weeks and now I started clomid CD2-6 100mg yesterday!


----------



## scerena

JWB temps doing okay :) hopefully a nice rise tomorrow :) How are you doing??

Turbo- my fx'd that af turns up soon for you :hugs: you had no spotting thats a good thing during your pills :) saying that my af took ages after this provera cycle too! 

Fluterby429- :hi: of course you can join :) welcome to the thread :) sound like you have had quite a journey like us ladies :hugs: gl with your clomid cycle how many are you allowed? Hopefully you get your bfp this cycle hun :) 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:happydance: congrats on your bfp Caz!! 

AFM-i'm on cd 2 of my second cycle after the surgery. AF is so much better to me now, its amazing how good it feels! the surgery was worth it just to have a nice cycle. I'm not ttc anymore, check out my journal if you want more info :dohh: i have to get mine and dh's life together first. its been one thing after another, but i guess thats life. i will still be checking in on you ladies and hoping you get your bfps soon!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

fluterby429 said:


> Hi ladies! May I join your group here?
> 
> Here is a little background on me...I had a tubal reversal March '10. I was left with 5cm on each side. We TTC for the first time in late April '10 BFN. I moved to IN to take care of my sick gma and DH stayed in TX (he is Army). We TTC in July and Aug during his visits but no luck. He deployed in Sept '10 to Iraq for 12mo. We TTC on his leave Feb '11 using clomid 50mg CD3-7 BFN. Fastforward to Sept '11 when he got back to TX we ttc no luck on clomid again. TTC in Oct with no help. He FINALLY moved back here with me Jan this year. I was Birth Control bc in Dec I went to see a jerk RE who said my tubes were closed but I knew they weren't because the year before I had an hsg. Any who had the lap end of Jan nothing wrong with me at all! Took me 4 wees to get AF back after that so last day in Feb started 50 mg Clomid CD3-7 BFN. Ended in a residual cyst so went on BCP again for 3 weeks and now I started clomid CD2-6 100mg yesterday!

hello! you've been through quite a long wait to get your ttc in! welcome to our thread. wishing you the best!


----------



## scerena

Teddy glad af is better :) oh no I am going to have a peek at your journal tomorrow as I am in bed on my phone wikl take me ages to read through it properly :hugs: xx


----------



## fluterby429

thanks for the welcome ladies.

Teddy I will check out your journal! I'm sorry hun. Sometimes life gets away from us and we just need to regroup!!!

scerena IDK how many cycles they will let me do. None of them have been back to back so I guess that works in my favor. My last appointment she mentioned trying clomid a couple of more cycles and then moving on to IUI but it is pretty expensive.


----------



## pink mum

welcome fluterby and congratulations to caz,thatsagreat news,happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## scerena

Flutter- I hope that you do not need any more cycles of clomid and get your bfp this cycle :) How's the pills going? Any side effects???

Pink Mum- How are you? You disappeared for a while??? Doing good I hope???

Teddy- So sorry for all you have been going through :hugs: So sorry to hear that you are not ttc anymore :hugs: I hope things look up for you and your oh soon, I will be thinking of you, stay in touch please :hugs:

AFM- I got my cross hairs today... I am 3dpo- officially in the tww :)


----------



## prettynpink29

CONGRATS Caz!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

:hi: to everyone!! Lots of love <3 
I am heading to a dr appt in a few! Praying for good news :) I will catch up when I get back!


----------



## scerena

:hi: pretty- gl at your docs appointment :hugs: whats the appointment for the iui?? Please give us a update :)


----------



## beanhunter

Not a good day. Had my midwife appt and it tools her 3 goes to get my blood (I do not have bad veins!) and then my anti d injection. Am battered and bruised and very grumpy. The whole thing made me feel giddy and unwell and really upset. I hate hospital appts as it was there at my 12 week appt I found out about mum so it brings bak bad memories. At least all my appointments from now tip term are at the gp surgery which is so much less stressful.


----------



## scerena

Sorry you are having a rough day bean :hugs: :hugs: was every thing ok with you and baby at your appointment???


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaw bean that's not good honey. All over now tho.

Scerena - Yaaaaaaaaaay for crosshairs!! Eeek let the waiting begin! Xx


----------



## fluterby429

scerena - I hope hope hope that this is my last go round with clomid. So far I have done really well. Last time I took it at 50mg by day3 I was mean to dh and I couldnt stop it. Everything he did urked my nerves. It was terrible. So far so good. I'm taking a multi-vit with iron because I'm anemic, D3, folic and a baby asprin as well each day. I will add mucinex in as it gets closer to O time. Sheww weee I'm always trying all kinds of stuff in hopes something does the trick!!!

Bean--aww hun so sorry. I hate to be poked and proded on. At least it's the last time you have to go there ::):


----------



## scerena

JWB- I know I am so excited I ovulated the earliest ever aswell- CD15! Starting to think this operation was good for me :happydance: now the lovely tww :haha: So happy though for ovulating early :)
How are you doing???

fluter- Clomid does make us nasty to our poor oh's :blush: mine is so use to it now :haha: Its good you have been ok so far on it though :)
We can all relate to you on this thread about trying all sorts of stuff ttc makes us try anything lol!
I took baby aspirin before, are you just taking it or did the doctor prescribe it???
I have never tried mucinex though...


----------



## prettynpink29

speechless/shocked/scared/excited!!!!

my dates dont match up to this at all.... But looks like I am almost 5 weeks!! :wacko::happydance:

Dr put me on progesterone and he 'thought' he could see the flutter of a heartbeat but said its way to early to know for sure! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11b71725.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Welcome Fluter! Hope the clomid does the trick this round.

Rere, Congrats! I'm so excited to see your cycles just doing their thing. I know ur bd'n enough, so I have high high hopes for you. Feels like this is it, doesn't it?

Bean, love, so sorry they were not gentle with you. I hate when they do that. Isn't it crazy how much trouble we go thru to get pregnant just to get more uncomfortable?! It'll be time soon. You're almost there. 

Jwb, how are ya? You seem nice and calm. =)

Pretty, welcome back. Good to see u. Hope you get all the good news you need!

Tbp. You know girl, I'm praying a bfp just sneaks up on you. I know you don't want it, but deep down your soul needs it and I'm not giving up on you. :smug:

Pink, is everything OK? You seem like you've lost hope. =( You're still trying, right?

Afm, just waiting. :coffee: AF still isn't here, which I think is normal. I think they said 7-10 days?? :shrug: Who knows. I spent all this time hoping not to bleed early, and now I'm hoping at least something happens. Lol. Oh well. I can't say I didn't expect my body to be difficult. Garden is happy. Check out my journal if u wanna see pics. I got promoted to manager today. I'm technically my own dept now. Yay! No employees yet, but I guess its a start. LOL.


----------



## fluterby429

prettynpink - YAY 5wks is super early so I wouldn't sweat it. I know you have to be over the moon!!!

scerena I'm just taking the baby asprin. I always take the mucinex to help with CM while on clomid. I've even done baking soda finger lol


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Oh wow pretty!! Congratulations! Right before iui. I'm so happy for you. Lucky Lucky thread again.


----------



## beanhunter

Pretty! :happydance: very excited and everything crossed for you.


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaargh! Just wrote a super long post and my phone lost it!!

CONGRATS pretty yaaaaaaaaaay! Did u have any idea before the scan? R they keeping u on progesterone?

TT - hello my lovely, I'm fine thanks just expanding away! Congrats on the promotion!
Scerena - you've gone all 'normal' on us! :haha: So glad the trauma if the op seems to b paying off. And all good with me hun, thanks 4 asking
Fluter - welcome to the thread! Wow, you've tried the lot! What is baking soda meant to do?? It's a new one to me!


----------



## scerena

Pretty- so excited for you getting a natural :bfp: I will change the bfp' number on the thread too :) congrats and have a h&h 9months :)

Turbo- hey hun, thanks :) I hope things go ok and my cycle can stay like this so I have more of a chance, I dont have high hopes this cycle but I suppose you just never know...
Glad you are a manager :happydance: yes af is 7-10day so do not worry yet hun :hugs:

Fluter- :haha: I have heard if baking soda finger :haha: sounds like you are doing all you can so fx'd!

JWB- :haha: I hope so but not holding my breath about my next natural cycle I am sure that will make up for it lol! Glad you and baby are doing well :hugs:

FF has changed my o date to cd16 still happy with that, so 3dpo again today lol!


----------



## fluterby429

Justwant Baking Soda in small amounts helps balance the ph of your body and in my experience it causes lots of water cm. I never get ewcm. I only get watery a little before O so I usually use Pre-Seed and Soft cups around O time too


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh...learn something new every day! It's crazy all the things we do to try and get these babies. Good luck honey xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not up dated you all forgot my last bloods were 4332 had a scan i was 5weeks 4 days her a pic its to early yet to see any thing so got to go back tomorrow i will be 6 weeks then she thinks it might be twins congrats to prittypink x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120423-00172.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scerena

Yay caz please keep us updated your numbers ate nice and high :)
You and pretty can be bump buddies :)
Congrats again caz :happydance: so exciting!!!!
Did you do anything different this cycle? Or what was you using this cycle??

Fluter- I added you into the title (on the number of bfp's still to come)


----------



## caz & bob

just a to z vitamins honey and cinnamon sprinkled over the top 2 teaspoonfuls and decaff green tea up to ovulation x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Caz, what an awesome scan. Great numbers, and I see 3 little dots. You sure only twins??! Either way, good luck sweetie. You deserve it!


----------



## fluterby429

THANK YOU scerena!!! 

OMG caz I think I can see two spots on your u/s. Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls!!! 

Twins Caz :) yay!!! 

My first beta was 1190 :happydance: 

I did nothing different this cycle! But baby aspirin, and it looks like I Od very shortly after I stopped bcp pills. My crazy body :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

bump buddies hun wooppp i will post a scan tomorrow we will no for defo if it is twins x x x


----------



## scerena

Congrats ladies :happydance: 

And caz I hope you have twins how cute :) keep us updated :)

Pretty- lovely numbers :dance:

So happy for you both :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wow pretty!!! congrats to you!!! :happydance:

caz-that would be great if you had twins!!!

this thread has gotten really lucky!:happydance: its good to see some bfp's again!! 

Scerena-yay for ovulation!!! i'm glad to see your body has agreed with the clomid and i hope this is it for you!


----------



## scerena

Thanks teddy :) if not next cycle is. Atural then injectables the next cycle which I have high hopes for as my body is responding at last! 
How are you doing hun??? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks again girls!!! :hugs: 

It's starting to sink in just a tad bit :)
But at the same time it is hard to get my hopes up!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks again girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> It's starting to sink in just a tad bit :)
> But at the same time it is hard to get my hopes up!

with everything that you have been through, i understand your reservations, but i'm really praying that this is a sticky bean for you. Did you expect the bfp or was it a complete suprise? how is your dh reacting? i'm just sooo sooo happy for you! :hugs:



scerena said:


> Thanks teddy :) if not next cycle is. Atural then injectables the next cycle which I have high hopes for as my body is responding at last!
> How are you doing hun??? :hugs:

its going to happen soon for you now that your body is responding! its good to see that your surgery did help you at last!
I'm doing good. Lots of stress at work now. My company is pulling out of the building i'm in and they have offered me another building but i dont want to go there but i feel stuck since me and dh have already met our insurance deductibles already :dohh: i asked for a raise so i'm really hoping! lol!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks TBP :hugs: I was wondering if I was pregnant because of the sore nipples. And so decided to pee on an IC over the weekend and there was a faint line, but I honestly didn't believe it. The line was so faint that I thought for sure I was going crazy!! OH is to scared to get his hopes up also... We are both pretty caustious at the moment.. But at the same time.. Such a clear u/s pic already and for once normal hcg levels make things a bit more real :):)


----------



## fluterby429

Pretty this is exciting!


----------



## beanhunter

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks again girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> It's starting to sink in just a tad bit :)
> But at the same time it is hard to get my hopes up!

Pretty I totally understand why! I think I've only let myself believe this might be ok now I'm over 29 weeks. Thinks it's to protect ourselves in case things don't have a happy ending. Please keep us posted. 

Caz - I'm rubbish at scans but there do seem to be two! Eeeek!

AFM - I didn't feel toodle move at all yesterday and had bad braxton hicks all day so ended up on labour ward at 4am being monitored. The trace was fine and the little monkey hasn't stayed still since. More grey hairs for me. Think I've finally let my guard down and let myself get excited and just spent the night crying.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been for my scan only 1 i am having hers a pic got to go back next friday to see bean 5 weeks i am x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120426-00173.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scerena

Teddy- I hope that you get your raise and things settle down for you soon so you can relax and not stress :hugs:

Pretty- So happy for you :happydance:

Caz- Yay for such high numbers, sounds like you have a very sticky bean :dance: Lovely scan too so happy for you :hugs:

Bean- Glad toodle was okay :hugs: :hugs: Not long until he/she is here :) Hows the bump coming along???


----------



## fluterby429

Bean glad all is well with your little one

caz great u/s pic!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I forgot to tell you girls af arrived last night. I'm just in major pain today. I'm getting like contractions every 15 minutes. I took a tramadol n it's helping w the sharp pain, but not w the deep dull achy pain.


----------



## scerena

Awww turbo :hugs: I hope it calms down soon for you :hugs: will you be trying anything new this cycle? :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Congrats caz and pretty :) h&h 9 months to u both x


----------



## fluterby429

I'm sorry turbo. AF stinks! hope you feel better soon


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, no, its all natural this time. I'm going to Vegas w my sis on the 11th, so any effort this month will be minimal. 

Thanks Fluter.

Oy girls, if labor is worse than the cramps I'm getting, I don't want kids. Ever! Like holy cow. My mom keeps telling me that there's an old wives tale that if your cramps are bad then labor is a breeze. Dear God, please let that be a true tale. Last night I finally had to just lay down and sleep. The nausea from the pain mixed with my Metformin and the Tramadol was just too intense. I have a high pain threshold for the most part, so I guess when things get really bad I just shut down.

For you gals that have had babies already, did you get pain med and do you plan on meds this time? Bean, how do you feel about meds?


----------



## beanhunter

Hmmm. Good question. I'd like to think I can do with gas and air and maybe water. I don't really fancy the idea of an epidural. However, at the end of the day I will do whatever it takes for me and the baby to be safe and sound so trying to be fairly relaxed and open about all options.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- vegas sounds great hun :happydance: have a lovely time! When are you off?? Sorry you have had bad cramps :hugs: hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Bean- best way to be open about all options :) not long to go :)

5dpo here nothing new to report... BORING!


----------



## prettynpink29

Caz beautiful scan :happydance: I think we are very very close on dates :) 

TT I am soooooo sorry AF is being such a bitch to you:growlmad: I hope you get some relief really soon hun!!:hugs:

BH I am so glad your bean is ok :hugs: sorry you had a scare and I hope you don't have anymore!! :hugs:

Thanks Lily :hugs: how are you hun? :hugs:

Rere I can't wait for you to test!! :happydance: I am so excited for you! 

:hi: to everyone else! :flower:

I had my second beta today and will get the results on Monday :thumbup: Hoping to have another scan very soon and praying for a heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## scerena

Pretty- I hope the next scan comes around for you quickly and I hope you have a nice high beta :hugs: So happy for you :happydance:
I will probably test 13dpo which I think is next saturday as I am due to have a few drinks with oh and our friends, I doubt I will see two lines but I can secretly hope :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah rere I will be keeping everything crossed for you! That's some willpower waiting till 13dpo, but then I never have been very patient!

Bean - so sorry to hear you had a scare. But so glad everything seems fine. Great that you finally feel you can accept it now and get excited....you're on the final stretch honey!

Pretty and Caz - great to hear everything seems to be going as it should. And with every day that passes the odds go up in your favour....happy and healthy 9 months girls!

AFM....not much to report! Baby is wriggling round like a good un, had a lovely weekend in london with friends, and next weekend off home to my mum and dad's for baby shopping with mum, 2 sisters, 2 nieces and sister in law! Hoping to get the green light for the icandy strawberry (mum's kindly offered to pay) so all being well we can get it ordered the week after 

xxx


----------



## beanhunter

You need to order soon if you want an iCandy JWAB. Apparently there are major supply issues and current orders are due end July/early aug. 
Feeling much better now. Had a lovely weekend catching up with friends while my husband is at work. Baby back to being wriggly and feel like I'm expanding by the day!
Here's my 75% cooked bump :)
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/755a11bf.jpg


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow bean your bump has come on big time!!
Yep, I know we can't drag our feet with the pram, but I've checked with our local stockist and they have them in, and should be enough to last till I am ready to order. Fingers crossed!
Was it the uppababy Vista you went for? How's the nursery plans etc coming along? XX


----------



## beanhunter

Yep, uppababy in black. Not sure when it's being delivered yet. Had a bit of a freak out about buying stuff after the scare this week. Managed to convince myself it all happened because I'd bought something so to scared to buy any furniture or anything. We had a new window put in the study which will need the nursery so need to paint it now. Will prob order the furniture next weekend.


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh exciting! I guess the thing is with the nursery is that the baby won't need it for the first few months anyway, so there's no great urgency. We're toying with the idea of doing all the decorating but not putting the cot in until after the first wave of visitors after the birth, as in order to get the cot in we'll need to take the sofa bed out, leaving us just 1 spare room. Not sure tho if nearer the time when i'll just want it all ready!


----------



## beanhunter

We need the furniture for storage really as nowhere to out baby clothes. We never used the study much anyway and still have a spare room so that's useful for us anyway. We now have a laptop rather than pc so tend to use the dining room table for work. We aren't having any fancy decoration but that walls are cracked. It'll just be plain yellow and we will jazz it up with curtains and bedding.


----------



## scerena

JWB- Thanks, I didnt test at all on the last cycle that I ovulated on :) I use to be such a poas addict for about 3 years that I was getting me even more depressed :( but I will have to test if I want drinks :) glad all is well with you and baby :) yes the iCandy is LOVELY :happydance: how sweet of your mum to pay :) baby shopping will be fun enjoy hun :)

Bean- You are definatly gettting a bigger bump :) you are growing quickly now :) Glad that you had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Beanhunter-Beautiful bump pic!! you look so tiny, your all belly! super cute!


----------



## fluterby429

bean you look amazing!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

2nd beta 3264 :happydance::cloud9:

OB and FS are feeling very positive!! Looks like we may have finally gotten our sticky bean :cloud9:

now just waiting to hear when my next u/s is scheduled :thumbup:


beautiful bump BH!!!! :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Pretty- :happydance: yay for the nice high beta!!! so glad you finally have your sticky bean :dance: so happy for you!! rest and enjoy and have a h&h 9 months :)

Teddy & fluter :hi: how are you ladies???

Turbo- Hows the cycle going? Has af gone?

:hi: to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-congrats on your beta! thats so exciting!! stick beany stick! :happydance:

scerena-how's the tww going?!

AFM-nothing really going on. Its pretty boring not trying lol. I don't spend as much time on here as i used to, but i lurk daily :coffee:


----------



## beanhunter

That's brilliant pretty. Have you got another scan soon?
Thanks for the nice comments about the bump. I feel like a whale even though it's not big. I've always and a flat tummy so it's taking some getting used to!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- it's nice you still come on hun :) yes the tww is going fine 9dpo today... Nothing to report I haven't tested yet and trying my hardest not to symptom spot as I feel so stupid when af arrives...

Bean- you are growing nicely and neatly you are very lucky :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls pink good numbers hun whats your jew day hun mine is the 20th December x x


----------



## scerena

Caz & bob- you might have a christmas baby :) how sweet! Glad things are ok :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. I only have a sec.

Af is on her way out. She was a witch from hell. I'll never miss her. 

I hope you girls are all doing good.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- sorry af was horrible :hugs: I hope that you get your :bfp: and you don't get another horrible af :)


----------



## daopdesign

wow PP congrats!!!! about time you had a sticky bean, getting to nearly 6 weeks is excellent news :happydance::happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 months :thumbup:

and congrats to Caz & Bob, eh! I remember you from the old Clomid thread last year, well done and again wishing you a H&H 9 months x

AFM, I feel so upside down at the min.. just had my back garden done, fitted bedroom and have the decorators in at the min + working full time from home with my toddler I'm not geting much me and relaxing time but it's keeping me busy so I guess I can't complain. 

Everything is fine but I'm still very anxious :wacko: broke down at my mw apt yesterday (maybe it's just the hormones) because I'm so scared to have got this far for it all to be taken away again:cry::cry: oh shut up woman!!! I know, I know I should stop these silly thoughts but it won't become real and feeling content until I have this boy in my arms...:kiss: 

I hope everyone else is getting somewhere and feeling positive, this ttc stuff really takes it out of you not to mention pregnancy lol :haha:


----------



## scerena

Daop- Sorry you have so much going on and not alot of time for yourself :hugs: It is natural for you to feel like that after what you have been through in the past :hugs: You have gotten further along this time, things are looking good for you and baby so far, try not to worry too much, not long now and you will have your lil man in your arms :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Dao-your LO will be here before you know it and you will be able to hold that precious bundle of joy!! i hope you can get some rest!


----------



## fluterby429

nice betas Pretty

dao I think it is natural when a woman has gone through so much to have random crazy thoughts! hang in there it's almost over!

turbo glad AF is outta here!!! 

scerena that TWW is the worst. I always cave at 10ddpo and test. I have even been known to poas on 6 or 7 dpo...I know crazy town right lol

afm..I'm CD11 today nothing new going on. Since I'm on the clomid I know it delays O so I'm feeling anxious for the days to go by so I can get close to O....come on already!!!


----------



## daopdesign

My midwife understands it's me being on the cautious side as to why I haven't yet got a cot or things for the baby but I will maybe in the last week. She has a friend who is in a similar situation but she knows as soon as her friend holds the baby in her arms she will love that child immensley. It's a barrier that's all, guess it's just my way of protecting myself :shrug:

I really couldn't go through a loss again, I think it would destroy me :cry: I'm sorry to be posting this in here but I know a lot of you know me from when I came from 2nd tri losses on a Clomid ttc mission haha x


----------



## Justwantababy

Aah Daop it's totally understandable for you to feel like that. 

And there's no panic...the baby needs hardly anything in their first few weeks....just you and your love, and I've no doubt he'll get that. You can pick up anything you want as and when u need it any time of the day or night now, with 24 hours supermarkets now anyway. 

You've come so far and are so close to holding that baby in your arms....just stay strong for this last stretch chickadee. xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Thanks JWB I hope I do look back on my panic onset and put all of it behind me. I think they will move my section date forward to 38 weeks as there fully aware of my anxiety throughout the pregnancy. This means I could be having him 4 weeks today eek! I'll know more a week on Tues, will wait and see what they say. I just want this baby out, healthy and home xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Aah honey bless you, 4 weeks will fly in. You're doing great :hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: everyone 

My 3rd beta results are in!!! 

11,426 :cloud9:

EDD December 26th 2012 having another u/s next week, praying to see a heartbeat! 

I started my externship this week and got to see so much!! A little bit of OB, Infertility and procedures :happydance:

Daop :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xoxo


----------



## daopdesign

oh wow pretty, this really is it for you :hugs::happydance:

those numbers are fabulous and your due date is for a Christmas baby! What am amazing time it will be for you \\:D/ :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## scerena

Pretty- lovely beta and a Xmas baby :happydance: so happy for you! Things are finally moving forward for you :hugs:

Daop- totally natural for you to feel this way after all you have been through, hopefully they move it forward and you have your baby in your arms in 4 weeks :hugs:

I tested ladies and it was one where 'is there a line? Hmmm no' prob nothing there so I have taught myself to class them as negative stupid cheapy test! I was happy that it's negative in a way so I can enjoy my holiday and have a proper Caribbean holiday enjoying cocktails by the sea etc even though I would love a bfp even more it wasn't meant to be this month... Story of my life 
My temp went back up today I am still only 11dpo so you never know... I don't know why I tested I knew I would be disappointed and why I brought cheapest I do not know!

Hope everyone's well?


----------



## fluterby429

dao...4 weeks will fly by...better start getting ready for the precious little boy!!!

Pink whoa great betas and you could totally have a Christmas baby!!! How exciting!!!

scerena sorry about the bfn but you're right it's still early!!!

AFM...nothing to report here CD13. I did get my first high on my CBEFM yesterday. I figured I'm still a few days away from O (at least 3) since I took the clomid. It usually adds 2-3 days of waiting for my O


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls prittypink not far behind me woopp numbers are great cant wait go for my scan tomorrow x x x


----------



## scerena

Caz- good luck at your scan :) please update us let us know how u get on :)

Fluter- thanks hun :) I hope you ovulate over the next few days :) do you do opk's?


----------



## Justwantababy

Aw pretty, so chuffed for you and your Christmas baby! It's great you're getting a scan next week too....I hope you can see that little flicker by then!

Caz - good luck for your scan....hope it's in the morning so u don't have to wait.

Scerena, yes it's early to be testing but I don't blame you-i'd have done a few by now! It is a good sign your temp went back up, but like you say what will be will be, and either way you've got your fabby holiday to look forward to :) Do u need to do much holiday shopping? There's some gorgeous summer clothes coming in the shops now, u could go crazy! I much prefer buying summer clothes to winter, just shame we don't really get the weather to wear them much!

Fluter - good luck for ov! It always made me quite nervous when I knew it was on it's way....so scared of missing it, I'd be torn between jumping my poor OH every 2 mins and trying to save his swimmers!


----------



## scerena

:hi: JWB :)
Yes I need to get some stolidly clothes still me and oh will prob go shopping next week... I know it's a shame that we don't get the weather really to wear them :(
I am not too fussed about this cycle anyways, I have hope for the injectables though as clomid is not my Miracle drug, how are you?


----------



## fluterby429

I hope you are able to post your scan pics caz..super exciting!!

screna..yup I OPK and I started using my CBEFM. I've had it for awhile but hadn't had the chance to really use it until this cycle. 

JWB I hear ya. I get all freaked out too. My dh thinks I'm nuts sometimes lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan seen the heart beat 6 weeks 1 day she said dont need to go back now only to see midwife hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120504-00175.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaay Caz that's brilliant! Such a clear scan pic too - you must just be over the moon!

Right girls - here's my bump pic at last, at 24 1/2 weeks!! I know it looks a bit weird but I've cut out my head a) cos I don't like the idea of pics of me partially dressed floating around (but with a top on you can't really see the bumpage) and b) I just came out the shower so looked like a right roughie!!


----------



## Justwantababy

haha oops - smallest pic i the world!! Oh well - me and technology were never best of friends! I'll try again.......xx
 



Attached Files:







bump4.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovely bump hun ye i am over the moon hun xx


----------



## scerena

JWB you have such a nice slim figure and a lovely nice bump :)
Do you have anymore scans or anything?? 

Caz- glad your scan went well and you heard a heart beat :happdance:


----------



## beanhunter

Nice bump JWAB and lovely pic caz!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww you girls...I just love you! Great pics, thanks for sharing. 

How is everyone? Rere, you've been quiet. You ok? Trip coming up soon?


----------



## scerena

:hi: turbo,
Yes I'm ok thanks hun just in so much pain with this tooth :cry:
Yes I got in 2 weeks and 2 days so excited! Need to go holiday shopping next week!
How are you doing in your new cycle???


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Caz- what a lovely scan pic!! its so clear too! 

JWB-cute bump pic!!

Scerena-where are you going?


----------



## Lily7

Hi everone, hope you are all well? The scans and bump pics are all lovely :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: teddy how are you hun? We are going to the Dominican republic for two weeks :) we fly out early hours on oh's bday's then we get there at 3pm on oh's bday's so will be quite a few dinks that night :) really looking forward to the break we really need it! 

Lily- how are you? What cd are you etc hun? Hope you are well?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily7 said:


> Hi everone, hope you are all well? The scans and bump pics are all lovely :)

:hi::hi: HOW ARE YOU DOING? we don't see you on here much any more do we? i don't get on as much either.



scerena said:


> :hi: teddy how are you hun? We are going to the Dominican republic for two weeks :) we fly out early hours on oh's bday's then we get there at 3pm on oh's bday's so will be quite a few dinks that night :) really looking forward to the break we really need it!

i'm doing good. nothing much going on ttc wise. Looking forward to getting some rest this weekend. your trip sounds so fun! i need a vacation so bad! hopefully in a couple of months i can make that happen. are you symptom spotting?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

scerena said:


> :hi: turbo,
> Yes I'm ok thanks hun just in so much pain with this tooth :cry:
> Yes I got in 2 weeks and 2 days so excited! Need to go holiday shopping next week!
> How are you doing in your new cycle???

Aww I heard vinegar helps with tooth pain, especially Apple Cider Vinegar. Worth a try? How exciting! We're going to Vegas next Friday for a few days so I'm w/you girl, just getting packed up and ready. I'm better in the new cycle. I've been getting twinges and pains going on in there, so who knows, maybe I'll get an egg. Haha!



Lily7 said:


> Hi everone, hope you are all well? The scans and bump pics are all lovely :)

Hey Lily. You doing OK? You've been quiet for sure. Any news on the new cycles? Did you get ov with any of the drugs finally?


----------



## Lily7

Hi all, yes I havent been on in a bit, my phone has just suddenly decided not to let me come on here! All of a sudden it says this site is too big (or something like that lol) 

I am cd15, no smiley face yet but you guys know I'm not a fan of opk's anyway. I went for my scan cd13 and I had 1 follie at 19 mm!!! Its my biggest yet! cant belive it, we are bd'ing every other through this whole cycle.

I am gona go catch up on the thread x


----------



## pink mum

hi girls hr u all
PRETTY congratulations,m very happy for u gal.happy n healthy 9 months
TT ya m still trying,n will never lose hope but m sad about it that when will it happen
SCERENA,H R U,ya sorry for disappearing,actually i hv started going to the hospital, n hv been busy with my job,thats y when i come bck home i dont get time to come online,
AFM m cd 11,hope this cycle brings bfp


----------



## pink mum

hi lily h r u,its been so long i hvntt talked to u,wats new over there


----------



## Lily7

Hi pink, I'm good thanks, are you using opks this cycle? I just got my smiley face today cd16. :)


----------



## pink mum

wow,all the best,no m not using it,but will try to start using it


----------



## beanhunter

Hi lily! Long time no see!


----------



## Lily7

Hi bean, how are you? I love the latest bump pic, hope you are well


----------



## beanhunter

I'm good thanks. Feeling massive and exhausted but not complaining. Counting down the weeks til I finish work (4!)


----------



## Lily7

It won't be long now,how exciting! bet you cant wait!!!


----------



## fluterby429

CD15 and it's almost O time


----------



## scerena

Teddy- yes a vacation nwill be nice for you and your oh :) and nope not symptom spotting- af will be here soon as my temp is going down Im cool with that though to be honest :)

Turbo- Vegas sounds lovely :) have a good old gamble :haha: Packing is a nightmare, I have to get summer clothes as it is still cold here but I guess I will be all set for summer early though (clothes wise) 
Sounds like your ovaries are gearing up :) gl! How are you tracking o this cycle??

Lily- 19mm is a great size follicle :) gl and bd'ing everyother will have you covered over your fertile period :) yay for the positive opk :dance:

pink mum- what are you doing at the hospital? Being monitored etc??

Bean- 4 weeks isnt too long and you can have your well deserved rest :) Time is going sooo quickly with your pregnancy :)

Fluter- what cd do you usually o?? Any signs of o yet??

JWB- How are you?? Hope you and baby are well?

Caz & Pretty- Hope you ladies and your beans are doing well :hugs:

AFM- Temp is going DOWN AND DOWN AND DOWN- To be honest I am for once actually cool with that as it means I can drink relax and enjoy my holiday properly just what me and oh need and its oh's bday the day we fligh out so will be nice to drink etc instead of be constantly worrying...
Looking forward to tues as seeing my fs to discuss the injectables etc for the following cycle after this one :)


----------



## beanhunter

When do you fly scerena? You seem really happy right now which is good to see. 
I know 4 weeks will go quickly. Have been poorly all weekend and feel properly washed out. Hope I can sleep without waking myself up coughing tonight.


----------



## scerena

I am very happy hun thinks its because I have my holiday to look forward too- we fligh out in 2 weeks- 21st may early hours, a lovely 9 hour flight! 
Aw so sorry to hear that you are unwell :hugs: can you only take paracetamol or is there other stuff? Coughs are the worse! I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I got my positive last night and I O'd today!!! we got our bd in last night and will do so tonight and tomorrow night as well. I hope it's good enough. I feel like it will never happen for me. Any of you ever feel like that?

Scerena...I hope you are able to enjoy your vaca. I can't wait to go on mine. It is in 20 days!!!


----------



## scerena

Where did you say you was going again?
I will enjoy my hols very much alcohol is all inclusive it is going to be good times :dance:
Yay for the positive :) sounds like you are doing enough :)
Yes I feel like it will never happen all the time Hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

I hope you girls have lovely holidays. I remember feeling like it would never happen for us either, especially when we were told it was ivf or nothing. But I'm proof it can happen when you least expect it. Chin up girls, I know how hard it is.


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena m a doctor by profession thats y go to the hospital


----------



## fluterby429

we are going on big family vaca to Mrytle Beach, South Carolina. It will be my mom and stepdad along with all of my siblings, their spouses and all our children

I guess today is 1dpo for me...let the 2ww begin. (I am bd'n tonight just to cover all my basis here) I will start prometrium suppositories tomorrow...oh yay!!!


----------



## Shorty88

Hi I am starting metformin tomorrow I have endo and pcos what should I expect?? Is the diet strict?? I'm on it for 3 months if this doesn't work I'll be going on clomid


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- I never knew that! Brainy you :) you ok? 

fluter- yay for ovulating :dance: are you ttc number 1/2? Have a lovely vacation it sounds lovely :)

shorty88- :hi: welcome to the thread, I dont know anything about metformin but I do about clomid, I am sure one of the ladies on here will advise you on metformin very soon :)

AFM- Had a fs appointment today... I am definatly doing injectables :happydance: My af isnt here yet so could have started them next cycle but I wont be able to get monitored as I will be away for two weeks, so I will be starting after this next cycle hopefully af will not take too long to show after a natural cycle... so 1 natural then on to the next step. I only get three months worth on the injectables- so praying they work... otherwise its on to egg sharing for me...


----------



## BettieB

:wave: Hi everyone!

Just thought I would join you all :)

I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid. This month the doc upped my dose to 100mg cd 5-9!

Just a little background info on my situation. Been trying for 1 1/2 years. HSG, lab work, ultrasound normal. and Hubby SA normal also! After charting my ovulation with ova-cue I discovered that my LP is short! It is about 10-11, without clomid. My previous 2 cycleson clomid however, has lengthened my LP to exactly 14 days! Hoping this will correct the problem.

The only issue I have now, is that since starting 100 mg, side effects have been awful :nope: On CD8 I had some brown spotting, which is unusual because I never get mid cycle spotting ever. I am on CD 10 now and the last two days I have been having cramping and tender breasts, and oh man have I have been emotional, crying, and short tempered! I really hope this is my month as I am not sure I can do this again! UGh

:dust:


----------



## scerena

:hi: BettieB :)
How many rounds of clomid are you allowed to do?
Are you being monitored?
I have no advice about spotting...
Go clomid for lengthening your lp :dance:

I have just done my last ever round of clomid and I am now moving on with injectables, the side effects can be so horrible but will be worth it if you get your :bfp: :)
:dust:


----------



## BettieB

scerena said:


> :hi: BettieB :)
> How many rounds of clomid are you allowed to do?
> Are you being monitored?
> I have no advice about spotting...
> Go clomid for lengthening your lp :dance:
> 
> I have just done my last ever round of clomid and I am now moving on with injectables, the side effects can be so horrible but will be worth it if you get your :bfp: :)
> :dust:

I had 0 monitoring the first two months on 50mg. But now that he has upped my dose to 100mg he is having me come in to check progesterone and to just check in with how I am feeling. I have another refill for 100mg clomid. I suspect he's going to do a full 6 months of treatment with me on the clomid. 

If I do 6 months of clomid, can i then move on to injectables?


----------



## scerena

My fs gives injectables to ladies who are clomid resistant, in my case I would get a nice follicle and ovulate BUT my lining would be too thin. So for me it's the next step...
I hear of some docs trying people on femara/tamoxifen etc after clomid, I think it just depends??
Gl hopefully the clomid will work for you and you won't need any other methods of treatment :)


----------



## fluterby429

scerena I am ttc #4 for us. I have two biological boys and an adopted daughter. I had my tubes tied after the birth of my second son. I had my tubes untied 3/2010

My RE only does a CD3 ultrasound to check for cysts each cycle before giving me the clomid. I took 50 end of Feb first of March. I had a residual cyst after ovulation. I had to go on bcp to clear it up. Now I took 100mg. It makes me nervous. I also have prometrium suppositories just to cover the progeterone issue


----------



## scerena

Oh wow! I didn't know you have 3 children congrats :)
Maybe have a discussion of what is next IF it doesn't work, but concentrate on here and now an have faith that the clomid will work :)
Gl this cycle :dust:

I'm cd1 today- no opk's/ no temps/ no tracking anything this month- no point as off on hols in 12days so going to relax this month :)
Wish I could have done my injectables this month though :( but either way I would have to miss one cycle as would be on holiday at some point..


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. I've been stalking you all. You all sound great!

Rere, maybe vaca will be your surprise bfp in the making. Fx babe!

Afm, I _think_ my body tried to ovulate yesterday. I had some pinching for a while on my left hip. Idk if my cystic ovaries let the egg go, but I know my body tried. Bad breakouts on my forehead, sore breasts, and extremely tired. Here's hoping! Fx.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Turbo I guess you never know :)
I really hope that you ovulated :hugs: Sounds like you did! How exciting if you did :) Are you going to have a progesterone test to see?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Probably not. We're leaving for Vegas on Friday and won't be back until Tuesday afternoon. I'm just gonna let nature run its course. We go in for Clomid the end of June, so I'm OK for now.


----------



## scerena

Sounds like a plan turbo :)
Holiday will do you both the world of good :)
So clomid the end of june- hopefully you wont even need that stuff and you get a nice natural :bfp:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

And we have a HEARTBEAT!! It was AMAZING!! :cloud9:

Still not much to see so dr is letting me come back again next week on Friday :happydance: on Friday they will be using a newer machine and should have a clearer picture he said:cloud9:

<---- pic :cloud9:


----------



## scerena

Loving the pic :dance: Cannot believe you are 7 weeks already :) seems you finally have you sticky bean so happy for you!!!
How lovely to hear your baby's heartbeat :) 
Congrats again pretty :)


----------



## fluterby429

aww I just love the u/s pic. Huge congrats to you


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww Pretty. I just wanna cry happy tears. After all you've been thru I just love your baby success story. This is it girly. All the tears and heartache were worth it.


----------



## beanhunter

Yay pretty - so so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls pretty you are 1 day in front of me how you feeling hun i feel ill nauseas really bad i cant wait for my 12 weeks scan x x x


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls!!! :hugs: I am so thankful that things are going good so far. I haven't had anything weird happen like before, so this time feels so different to me. 

I am thankful my dr is giving me extra scans because I am so nervous/anxious all the time I am gonna be a mess for awhile :wacko: but it will all be worth it!! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Aww Pretty. I just wanna cry happy tears. After all you've been thru I just love your baby success story. This is it girly. All the tears and heartache were worth it.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thanks TT. 

Your support means so much to me hun! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> Thank you girls!!! :hugs: I am so thankful that things are going good so far. I haven't had anything weird happen like before, so this time feels so different to me.
> 
> I am thankful my dr is giving me extra scans because I am so nervous/anxious all the time I am gonna be a mess for awhile :wacko: but it will all be worth it!! :)

I can totally relate to your anxiety Pretty but here's some of your advice back.. try and relax! :thumbup: Excellent news seeing a hb :happydance::happydance:

Enjoy your hols serena! Bet your having a fab time :drunk:

afm.. waiting for my last hospital apt on Tuesday where I will find out for definate if there going to section me at 38 weeks. I am just so scared of getting this far along and having it all taken away from me! :dohh: Midwife and Health Visitor think 38 weeks is absolutely fine and should be done considering what I've been through, let's hope so :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Thanks daop :) Havent left for hols yet we go next monday early hours in the morning... Gl for tuesday :hugs: I hope that you can have your c-section :hugs: time is going so quickly for you isnt it :) not long and your baby will be in your arms :)

Pretty- things are looking up for you :) looks like you have a nice sticky bean that has snuggled right in :) 

caz- great tht you and pretty are so close in dates :dance: how are you feeling? Any symptoms as of yet?

:dust: ladies :dust:


----------



## Justwantababy

Girls what a week! My poor dad was hospitalized with a stroke scare and ended up having a carotid endarterectomy (sp?) op. But thankfully he seems fine - we all got quite a scare tho.

Glad to hear everything's going well for you Pretty and Caz. Daop, hope you get your c section to ease your mind...not long now! And Scerena have a fantastic holiday....i'm very jealous!! Just imagine all the cocktails - yum!! xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

scerena ho yes lots feel very sick all the time emotional going off foods i love x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: to all girls hope you have had a nice weekend i cant wait till i have my 12 weeks scan pretty your luck having another scan wish i was i will just have to wait till i am 12 weeks soon be her i hope x x x


----------



## scerena

JWB- So sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: I hope he recovers quickly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

caz- yay for feeling pregnant :happydance:


----------



## daopdesign

OK now I feel in total limbo! :wacko:

Today's apt at the hospital didn't quite go to plan.. first the consultant who makes the decision whether to bring my section date forward from 39 weeks is on holiday until next week and after a check the registrar noted me as being 2/5's engaged! This basically means he has dropped down well into the pelvis but she also measured my bump at only 32 weeks and isn't sure whether babies a bit on the small side or if it is because he has engaged. So basically the 32 week measurement could just be due to him dropping down but she's sending me for a growth scan this week anyway.

I was a bit dissapointed when they just said someone will ring me with the apt! I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the scan shows. If baby is not growing properly they will whip him out of me asap or if the scan is OK I go back next Tues to see the actual consultant and they will give me steroid injections (just to be safe) for the babies lungs and decide the section date.

I hate feeling like this but I better get prepared as she said..... I'll update as I can!!


----------



## scerena

Daop-I hope everything goes well for you hun and the measurement is just where baby has dropped and that he is not on the small side :hugs: please keep us updated :hugs:

AFM- Nothing new to report ladies as still havent tracked my cycle very pleased of myself :)
Went clothes shopping for our holiday today and I loved that :happydance: poor oh's bank balance though! He really does spoil me rotten :)


----------



## daopdesign

Went for scan today which showed baby is measuring OK (5.8 pounds) but fluid is borderline low at 4 :cry: They are sectioning me next wed at 37 weeks (and there was me wanting this but didn't expect it in these circumstances!). Baby is NOT engaged either! I am trying not to stress or worry but I can't help it :nope:

They gave me steroid injections for babies lungs and I have to be monitored everyday to make sure the fluid doesn't become too low or baby gets in any distress. I understand that want to wait until next week when I'm full term and I have to accept that and put my trust in them. I know keeping him in another week is important for him. 

God, this is the worst week so far in this pregnancy. Cannot wait to have this all over and done with. PMA!!!

I will need a holiday after all this and not long now scerene have a fab time and let us know what you get up to! I can't wait to have a drink, think I'll need it lol xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Daop - if they thought they needed to get little one out now then they would. When I worked in paediatrics they sectioned at 36 weeks all the time and all the babies I saw were fine and usually went straight to the ward with mum but general stayed in for a few days. Everything crossed the next week flies by. can't believe this time next week you'll have your little one in your arms! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## scerena

Daop- How exciting that you will be a mum to two and hold your lil baby in your arms next week :dance: I wont be on to congratulate you though :(
I really hope everything goes fine, they sound like they know what they are doing so all will be good as beanhunter seems to know exactly what happens, and it is good they are monitoring you everyday also :hugs: :hugs: I cannot believe I am going to miss the first baby born onto the thread :cry:
I will be thinking of you on my holiday :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

10dpo and BFN :(


----------



## scerena

fluter- still early hopefully you get a nice line soon :hugs: Any symptoms???


----------



## fluterby429

I did have but I think they are mostly because of the prog suppositories


----------



## Justwantababy

yay daop! exciting!! I have faith everything will be fine, I really do :hugs: xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

dao-i agree with beanhunter, if it was an emergency they would be taking action now. Next week will be here before you know it!

Flutter-its still early yet, i hope you get that bfp in the next few days

Scerena-your vacation will be here soon!!! i wish i was going on vacation!

AFM-nothing going on here. I'm not tracking my cycles or anything and its driving me crazy not knowing whats going on but its not like we are trying anyways. sigh. 

Hello to all the other ladies~~


----------



## daopdesign

I know you're all right I really do :flower: You ladies have been amazing, I can't think of any other thread that has offered so much support and feeling like I'm in a little club! :winkwink: I really appreciate all your positive comments, it's just what I needed this morning and after a good night's sleep.

The consultant said it was the hospital's policy not to section before 37 weeks due to the risk of respiratory disorders so I am putting my faith in them 100%. I guess a fluid level of 4 is better than 1 or 2.

My little baby has the power of Clomid behind him, go little fighter!! haha x


----------



## fluterby429

It wont be long Dao and your little bundle of joy will be perfect!

AFM took $1.00 test this morning and right where the test line is the dye streaked. It was weird. Still looked like the faintet of bfp but I chalked it up as a bust. I held my pee for four hours went to Walmart got an Answer brand test and thre is the faintest of lines. I'm scared it's an indent or something. I posted it on Facebook for a few TR sisters to see and they say they see a line. Sigh...hoping tomorrow it's a clear BFP and not test playing mind games with me


----------



## beanhunter

It's still early. Hold on a few days and test with FMU. Everything crossed.


----------



## dalewonju

I'm 28, ttc for a year. I have pcos and am a little overweight. RE recommended that I take Clomid 50mg so I did 3 weeks ago. OPK said negative or had feint lines so I thought I wasn't ovulating and today (5 days too early to test) I got a very feint positive pregnancy test. What are the chances of me being pregnant...Hmm..not getting my hopes up. The line is blue but you have to look at it in the light to see it and it's thin. It looked that way at the 3 minute mark so I don't think it's an evap line. Could Clomid really work on the first try? Thoughts please anyone?


----------



## scerena

fluter- post the pics here please so we can all have a look??

Dalewonju- Yes clomid can work on the first try- try and get a pic and post it here?

Daop- not long now, so exciting! :happydance: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dalewonju

scerena said:


> fluter- post the pics here please so we can all have a look??
> 
> Dalewonju- Yes clomid can work on the first try- try and get a pic and post it here?
> 
> Daop- not long now, so exciting! :happydance: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Please tell me what you think of the test below?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1621.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1600.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TurboTurtle80

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMAG0003.jpg
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMAG0002.jpg 
I have never had a line dark as this!! I'm seriously thinking June could really be it!! Shaking I might ovulate on my own!


----------



## daopdesign

TurboTurtle80 said:


> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMAG0003.jpg
> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMAG0002.jpg
> I have never had a line dark as this!! I'm seriously thinking June could really be it!! Shaking I might ovulate on my own!

Almost! Good for CD8, mine were like this, keep your beady eye on them hun! Hope it is a natural cycle for you :)


----------



## daopdesign

fluterby429 said:


> It wont be long Dao and your little bundle of joy will be perfect!
> 
> AFM took $1.00 test this morning and right where the test line is the dye streaked. It was weird. Still looked like the faintet of bfp but I chalked it up as a bust. I held my pee for four hours went to Walmart got an Answer brand test and thre is the faintest of lines. I'm scared it's an indent or something. I posted it on Facebook for a few TR sisters to see and they say they see a line. Sigh...hoping tomorrow it's a clear BFP and not test playing mind games with me

I drove myself mental with those cheap tests! They never gave me a definate yes or no, very confusing. The only test I would rely on is the FRER, this gave me my bfp at only 7 dpo!

I carried on with those cheapy tests and it wasn't until around 11 or 12 dpo it was a pos for sure. Good luck! xxx


----------



## scerena

Turbo- very good for cd8 hopefully in a few days it will be very dark- do good your body is behaving this cycle :) so excited come on ovaries ovulate and give turbo a bfp :happdance:

Fluter- have you tested again???


----------



## fluterby429

I guess my test was an evap or something caue the next was a bfn


----------



## prettynpink29

TT I am so happy for you I could cry :hugs: :happydance: 

Well I was given a final due date of December 25th 2012 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9147cd42.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beanhunter

Wow pretty! Christmas baby!

We've spent the day at the babyshow. Was a bit ovewhelming and tbh not as good as I'd hoped. Not that many amazing offers and no freebies. Did however get most stuff on our list and stopped by next on the way home and finally bought a few babygros. Hoping to borrow quite a lot of stuff though. 
Am now thoroughly exhausted. 

Hope all going ok daop. 
Have a fab holiday scerena.


----------



## scerena

Pretty- yay for having an xmas baby :happydance: so happy for you!

Bean- Get plenty of rest whilst you can hun :hugs: Yay for starting baby shopping :) you really do not have long left do you!!!
Thanks hun, I will probably pop online tomorrow and then I will speak to you all in 2 weeks :)

Oh yes, I havent taken all your names out of my siggy to be rude, I needed to neaten it up it looked a right mess! You ladies know you are all my best ttc buddies :)


----------



## daopdesign

Hello everyone!!! :hi:

I think it's finally sinking in I'm going to have my baby in around 48 hours!!!! :happydance: I've started getting things orgnaised and any negative thought that goes through my head is getting surpressed!

Movements are fine although a bit on the painful side. They said this is just due to low fluid which makes his movements not well cushioned but of course it's reassuring to feel him.

Last midwife apt today then pre-op tomorrow at the hospital. Feel like I'm gonna be an emotional wreck!

Will keep you all posted, hopefully we'll get taken into theater in the morning x

Have a fab time Serena, enjoy yaself! Congrats PP 25th Dec :D XX


----------



## beanhunter

Good to hear you more positive daop! Can't believe the first baby on the thread is nearly here!


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh wow Daop, I'm so excited for you!! It must be quite surreal. Your baby's nearly here! :happydance:

Pretty - fantastic news on your Christmas baby. I'm so, so happy for you.

And TT - go you! Would be brilliant news if you ovulated on your own...how are those OPKs looking now?

Bean - interesting to hear what u thought of the baby show. We were maybe going to go to one this weekend, but I was already a bit iffy....I now wonder if it'd be more useful to spend the day pressing on with the flat.

Scerena - sorry if I missed you chickee, I was away on a hen do. Hope you have a fabby hol!

As for me...no big news. Excited to have reached 3rd tri, bump coming along, kicks getting more and more powerful (ouch!) but I love it. And pram is now in stock! yay!
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well pritty woooppp xmas baby awww afm ms is still her all day i have it cant wait till it goes got to go the hozzy to see midwife 29th may and then hopeful get my 12 weeks scan date woopp cant wait x x x


----------



## beanhunter

I hated it! No particularly good offers and full of pregnant hormonal women an buggies. Def wouldn't bother again.


----------



## fluterby429

Excited about your scan caz!!! Not too much longer til you get to see your bean

AFM...AF was due yesterday. So far she is a no show. I will test tomorrow if she doesn't show today


----------



## prettynpink29

Please pray for me girls :hugs: I have started to spot and am so very scared :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

fx she stays away fluter xx


----------



## caz & bob

pritty don't worry hun my friend did at 8 weeks and had a scan it was nothing praying all will be ok hun x x x


----------



## daopdesign

Don't panic PP, please keep calm - was it mucus clear like with a tinge of red? Have you called your doctor or the maternity unit? Please contact them and get some advice. A friend of mine needed all kinds of medication to help her in early pregnancy but it worked xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: 

I am waiting for the dr to call me back he is in delivery.. The blood is brown and only when I wipe, but I am to scared to check my cervix. I am already on progesterone and baby aspirin so I don't know what else they can do :cry: trying not to panic but it is hard.. Been crying since 5am :(
No cramping or pain


----------



## Lily7

Pretty, hope everything is okay, thinking of you

Serena have a great holiday!

Daop, not long now, all the best for your section

Caz, it won't be long until your scan

Flutter, I hope at is a no show and stays away 

Bean hope you are well, the show doesn't sound like much fun

Jwb, how are you? Congrats on 3rd tri, glad the pram is now in stock

Hope I haven't missed anyone, afm AF showed up today so onto round 5 tamox, I'm not getting any more scans or monitoring with nhs, they just told me to carry on until my name comes top of the list for injections which should be December :( They say there is no point monitoring as I am starting to ovulate consecutively and I have only ever had 1 follicle so no sign of over stimulating.


----------



## fluterby429

pretty do NOT panic. I bled around 8-10 week mark with both of my boys and there were just fine. What type of progeterone are you taking (suppositories, pills, shots)? I'm just asking cause I do know of several ladies that had to add injections because the suppositories wasn't enough, but I'm sure you are just fine. Hang in there


----------



## prettynpink29

Update: 
My cervix is closed tightly and dr doesn't know why I am spotting.. He thinks the progesterone may not be working so we decided to go ahead and go straight to injectable progesterone because it's all we can do rite now :( just got my first shot... It was painful but I will live and am willing to do anything possible. Plus I have been put on bed rest :hugs: don't think that is gonna go over well with the new job but o well at this point.. Dr said bed rest could last for weeks :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Pretty sorry to hear about the bed rest and the painful shot but so glad that all looks well and that you have a proactive doctor! Rest up


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-i'm glad everything looks ok. I'm sure with the new injectable progesterone and bedrest, things will look better from here on out. Theres another lady on here that has been having bleeding sites, its now up to 3 but they are healing up nicely. so not all bleeding means something horrible, but i can imagine it is the worst thing in the world to see it :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## daopdesign

How are you today Pretty? I agree with your doctor, sometimes bed rest is the only way to help you stay calm and let your body take care of things. The injectables, although I don't know much about them sound like they will work well. Remember that you're 9 weeks now which means the final important bits have already been laid down with baby and I think you'll be just fine :) My doctor told me the most commonest week to lose a pregnancy is around 7 weeks. Relax and get plenty of rest! xxx


----------



## fluterby429

got another bfn today but no af yet. this marks the end of my ttc. Thank you ladies for allowing me to come in here. I wish all of you the best


----------



## beanhunter

Fluterby - is it really over until AF shows her face?


----------



## fluterby429

AF showed a few hours ago


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry to hear this. :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls pretty hope all is ok hun fluter sorry witch got you fx next cycle x x


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh girls, I've just caught up the last couple of pages.

Poor you Pretty. But like everyone has said it's hopefully nothing to worry about and you're doing absolutely all you can. Bleeding in early pregnancy is common, and the fact it was more brown than red is a good sign. Just rest up and stay calm for your little bean. :hugs: xx

Fluter-so sorry AF came. Is that really it for you and ttc? Or do you think you just need a break from it? It can be such an intense time. Whatever u decide, I wish you all the best for the future, and as long as we're all here you're welcome to pop back anytime xx

Lily-lovely to hear from you as always! I'm fine thanks, pregnancy going well and just feel thankful every day. It's not so good you're not being monitored anymore, but good you've got a plan going forward. Injectables have a really good success rate I think - it's what Scerena is onto next. But obv I hope you get that bfp before then :hugs:

Bean - baby show sounds like a nightmare! Think I'll be better off at home with a paintbrush.... although OH has already started murmurings about fitting a game of golf in!

Daop - is today the day?? I'm a bit lost off, sorry! How very exciting, and the sun is shining too! How are you feeling? Can't wait to hear all about it....and of course for the pics!

Caz - sorry to hear about the ms, hopefully it won't last too long. Did you have it with your son?

TT - did you ovulate??


----------



## beanhunter

Has daop had her baby yet??


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi bean, I don't know. I was just checking in myself to see if there was any news. I think today was her day for section, but not sure what time.

I'm dying to hear some news!! xx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi:

Good luck daop!!!! :):)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jwb cant remmember it being so bad like this think i am coming to the worse of it tbh cant wait till i am 12 weeks pretty how are you hun x x


----------



## prettynpink29

I'm ok :thumbup: having a hard time with the spotting still.. But trying my best to stay positive! Bed rest for me till 12 weeks now xoxo


----------



## caz & bob

aw just keep resting hun thats what i am doing sick of this ms i have got it morning and night cant wait get past 12 weeks and it stops only 3 more weeks x x


----------



## daopdesign

HELLO EVERYONE! :kiss: I'm back home and baby William is perfect! He arrived on Wed morning at 10:08am weighing 5 pounds and 1 ounce! I'm absolutely on cloud 9 but in a lot of pain round my belly (section after effects seem to be more painful this time around) so I'm taking it easy and when I have more time I'll update with my birth story :)

Cannot tell you all how relieved and what a weight off my shoulders this is to have him home with me! Soo emotional lol xxx

Take care and hope you're all enjoying this lovely weather!

and here's my 2nd little Clomid miracle xxx
 



Attached Files:







094.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5









099.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beanhunter

He's so gorgeous! Congratulations to your family!
Slightly scared that this means I'm next...


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah Daop congratulations my love, he is absolutely gorgeous! And I LOVE the name. It must be such a relief....you did it sweetheart congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I really am delighted for you. :cloud9: Our thread's first baby! And what a little cracker. 

You take it easy, and thanks for letting us know :hugs: xxxx


----------



## daopdesign

Thank you soo much ladies, I don't think I would have kept myself sane after last year's loss without all the support and natters on this thread with TTC! 

He slept all the way through from 12 till 7 this morning :D He's a little cracker! 

Not long now BH! You're next ;) xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Eeeek!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls daop awww hes lovely hun congrats x x x


----------



## Lily7

Congratulations daop, he is lovely :)


----------



## prettynpink29

CONGRATS Daop!!!! :):) he is so cute!! Made me tear up :)

:hi: to all!! Hope everyone is well and had a wonderful holiday! 

I am still on bed rest and the spotting has continued :( mostly brown but sometimes pinkish too.. I am gonna be 10 weeks 2maro and am waiting to here about my 4d scan to see if we can locate the source of the bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> CONGRATS Daop!!!! :):) he is so cute!! Made me tear up :)
> 
> :hi: to all!! Hope everyone is well and had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> I am still on bed rest and the spotting has continued :( mostly brown but sometimes pinkish too.. I am gonna be 10 weeks 2maro and am waiting to here about my 4d scan to see if we can locate the source of the bleeding. :hugs:

aww bless ya :flower: You're nearly in your 2nd trimester pretty! It will fly by, I can't believe how quick the past year has gone. 

I thought with scans that a 2d actually shows more than 4d but I hope they can locate the source. Your lining must be OK as baby seems to have attached itself perfectly fine. I hope you get an answer soon and soo glad to hear you're taking it easy xx

William's been a little star but I know to make the most of these days as it will soon change lol x
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah Daop look how cosy he looks!! Thank you for the pics :)

Pretty glad to hear you're still taking it easy...keep it that way! xx


----------



## daopdesign

We've decided to try for 1 more and I know with having a section they say to wait at least year before trying but then I read lots of stories of woman getting pregnant 3 months afterwards. I guess I need to weigh it up but surely 3 months is ample time for inner healing.

I bet you're all thinking oh god woman you've just had a baby!!! If I hadn't had to wait 8 years for my first I might feel like holding fire! I am 30 too :wacko: Got some Clomid left so give me a few months ladies and I'll be back on the TTC mission! :thumbup: No point trying without Clomid because it took 18 months after my son and I lost that pregnancy!

How is everyone else doing, anyone close to ov?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm had midwife yesterday i am 10 weeks 6 days i thorught i was 9 weeks 6 days got me date for me scan 15 june at 20 past 9 glad its a morning one just cant wait now x


----------



## prettynpink29

Gummy bear has arms and legs!! And a skull :happydance: 

166 bpm :cloud9: 

I was told the black spot to the right of baby is where the bleeding is coming from.. But the tech wouldn't tell me anymore then that.. All she would say is the heartbeat was good and that my dr will have the results sometime tonight and I should be expecting a call first thing in the am... Kind of terrified about the results and what is causing the bleeding :(
 



Attached Files:







58cb2e1c.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## beanhunter

That's good news that your bean is growing though. Are you still bleeding?


----------



## caz & bob

pretty hope its nothing hun bby looks good x x


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies IM BACK :happydance:

My holiday was amazing!
Clear blue seas, white sands what more could a ladies ask for :thumbup:

Me and oh had such a lovely time we was able to eat and drink as much as we like- the 9 hour flight was the only downfall, but we are back safe and sound :)

The rest has done me so good! Been so relaxed!
Cant wait to start my injections when the :witch: shows!

Hope everyone is well??
Daop- How gorgeous is your little miracle William, glad you are ttc with us ladies again shortly :)

Here are a couple of pictures we had done at the photo shoot, just thought I would share them with you if any of you are interested...
 



Attached Files:







Scan0008.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7









Scan0003.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









Scan0006.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CdnEquestrian

scerena - I am SOOOOO jealous! What gorgeous pics! Sounds like you had a blast. :)


Hello ladies! I hope I can join your little group. I am taking provera right now in hopes of starting my first clomid cycle when AF shows up. We have been TTC off and on for 5-6 years.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Woohoo! Sexy Rere on the beach in a Polka dot bikini! Haha. Welcome back babe. U were missed!

Welcome Equestrian! What is Ankylosing Spondylitis? Good luck w your provera and Clomid. I'm not too far behind you as we're gonna start Clomid end of June as its our one year officially TTC.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- :haha: that made me laugh! Thanks :) so nice to know I was actually missed :) so you are starting clomid and I am starting injections sometime in June how exciting :) what happened with this cycle??

Equestrian- sorry you have been ttc for so long too :( of course you can join :) hope af shows soon so you can start your clomid? What dosage and days are you going to be doing?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Ankylosing Spondylitis is an inflammatory arthritis autoimmune condition type thing.... I suck at explaining it. lol Basically....my entire body hurts and I have to be on morphine for the rest of my life. My spine is fusing together and losing mobility, and I get injections of sterroids into the epidural space of my spine (i've had 3 epidurals and no kids so far!) and into the space where your legs meet your pelvis...the sacroilliac joint. It's WAAAAAY painful, and sucks....but i'm not letting it stop me from living my life or being a mom. :)

I'll be doing 50mg clomid...and haven't quite decided the days yet. My doctor suggests the standard 3-7, so i'll probably just go with that. I've been trying to find out how it changes things, taking it on the different days...earlier vs. later, etc.


----------



## daopdesign

WOW scerena look at your bod! I am soo jelous! Glad you had a wonderful time, a holiday is just what you needed! This thread was so quiet without you lol :flower:

Where is BH? She only has a few weeks left... :hi:

Well ladies I am suffering from sleep depreciation! To be fair he's only waking up once in the night around 5am and I know people say oh try and get some sleep in the day but it's not that easy when I'm still working from home, housework etc etc. But I wouldn't change it for the world.. hopefully when he's a wee bit bigger he can go longer through the night (you have this all to look forward to haha) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all scerena lovely pics hun glad you had a good time x x


----------



## Lily7

Love the pics serena, welcome back x


----------



## scerena

Lily- Thanks hun, how are things going with you???

Daop- Aw bless little man :hugs: I am sure soon he will become more settled, I want to give him a hug :( 
Thanks for the compliments hun :)

yes BH where are you????????????

Caz- Thanks hunni hows things going with you and baby???

Equestrian- So sorry to hear that you suffer from so much pain :hugs:
They say the later you take clomid you get one better quality egg, the earlier you take it you get more eggs, I use to take it cd2-6, if you have any questions all of us ladies have taken it so we will all be more than happy to help :)

Teddy- Hows thing hun???

JWB- How are you and baby doing???

Turbo- Miss you :hugs: what going on with you???

Fluter- How are you doing and whats going on with your cycle???

Pretty- Hope things are well with you???

OMG OMG WHO HAVE I FORGOT??? I FEEL REALLY BAD BUT I AM HAVING A FUNNY 5 MINUTES RIGHT NOW LOL MEMORY LOSS!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Well girls, I only have a second...first off :hi: hope all the girls n babies are good...

I found out last night my 19 year old sister is 8 weeks pregnant and is due Jan 12th. I'm really in a bad place right now and kinda just reaching out to everyone I can. I'm trying to be happy, but its really hard. This jealousy thing is no joke. Its the worst feeling to have and I'm just struggling. But nothing new for me so far other than that. I'm planning on asking for Clomid here in a week or two. If we don't succeed on one round I'll probably stop ttc for a while for my mind to get a grip. I can't believe my sister stole my thunder. She's even planning on naming her baby after my dad if its a boy. Its the name I had picked for my first son. I'm hurt and angry. Gotta run. Hugs and kisses to all of you. I cherish you.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Jan 12th is my bday, But I understand how jealous you must be hun its the hardest thing in the world someone falling pregnant close to you, I had slight jealousy with my sis when she had her last baby, but I love all her kids so dearly I love being an auntie, but I crave so much to be a mummy, it will happen hun and when it does it will be the miracle baby of your family and will be so so special and you will be such an amazing mummy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could give you a hug so much hun :( when someone steals your dream it makes us so angry, things will be okay hunni and we are here anytime you need to rant :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

I'm still here! Just been away for a few days to Devon. Would love to say it was hot and sunny but it was more like monsoon season. I'm good - feel massive now and pretty uncomfy but now off work so that's easier at least. 

TT :hugs: nothing I can say will make it any easier but I'm thinking of you.


----------



## scerena

Glad to hear that you are okay BH :) I hope you had a nice relaxing time dispite the weather???
The weather here is terrible too rainy and windy :(

I cant wait for you to have your little bundle of joy now not long eeeeek! At least you are off work now and can make the most of being lazy now :)


----------



## beanhunter

I can't be lazy - there's so much to sort! For example - today have furniture delivery and decorator. Need to go and buy sheets for Moses basket and toliettries - got told off for nit having a packed hospital bag yet...
Then need to wash and sort all the baby's things and pack bag. Flat pack furniture to assemble, kitchen to clean.....
Would help if I could be bothered to get out ofbed!


----------



## scerena

Awww BH I did not think of all that! Get oh to do the flat pack stuff or do u prefer to do it??
What colour are you doing your nursery? Omg will feel so real to you once you have your nursery done :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Twitty twoo Scerena you little fox!! Pics look fab! So glad u had a good time...sounds such an amazing hol. And now onto injectables with your body all relaxed, it's all looking good!

TT - I feel for you honey, I really do. Jealousy was the thing I struggled most with....I wanted to be able to just be happy for those close to me announcing their pregnancies, but i couldn't separate the feeling of happiness from feelings of wish-it-was-me. I hope with all my heart the clomid works for you and your own bfp is on its way. :hugs:

Bean - exciting! But yes get that hospital bag packed...you're so close now. Are you nervous about the birth?

Equestrian- :wave: welcome! I went for cd3-7 as it seemed a good middle option! Good luck!

As for me, me and the bump are good. Pram arrived last week which was v exciting! But had a bit of a sad day today as I realised to get in at the nursery we want we'll have to book in soon (they already have a waiting list till June 2013). But the idea of handing this baby over when he's just about a year old kills me! And hate the idea of picking his nursery before he's even here and we know him, and putting his name down when he doesn't even have a name!! Feel very guilty. Wish I didn't have to go back to work, but there's no option. :(


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :haha: yes very relaxed and ready to go lol!
Did you get the iCandy???
Yes I bet it's hurts to know you have to be apart, try think positive that you will have a nice stable home financially etc for him, nothing I can say will make you feel better :hugs:
My friends child went to nursery about the same age and now she is very very intelligent so you may have a little Einstein :haha: I'm sorry you are feeling like that already :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I am glad you are both doing very well :)


----------



## beanhunter

I haven't even thought about nurseries yet! I think it's because I had always hoped that mum would be looking after the baby when I go back to work but that looks increasingly unlikely as time goes on. 
The nursery is our old study and it's yellow/lemon. We've bought pretty neutral bedding for now. I shall merely be supervising the flat pack hell tomorrow and doing washing and sorting. Have been out and bought some bits today but still need some nighties for labour and feeding so will pop to tkmaxx or matalan next week as I don't want to spend a fortune. 

Kind of nervous about labour but trying not to think about it too much as I know I'll get anxious. Planning to hire a tens machine so will look into that this afternoon. The midwife is coming round next week to do a birth plan and that will make it more real I think. The thing is I guess it's what our bodies were built to do so I have to have faith in that. I don't want to have too many fixed ideas though as all that is really important is that me and the baby get through it safely I guess.


----------



## scerena

Very true BH :) do you think you are planning on having pain relief???
Nursery sounds lovely :) this is all becoming so real and next week you will be all prepared :) exciting times ahead for you :)


----------



## scerena

I had a 30 day NATURAL CYCLE :happydance:

CD1 for me today :dance:

I have my scan on monday and see the nurse to be shown how to do injections etc and get my prescription :happydance: Now I am excited!!!!!


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaay Scerena what great news!! The couple of injections I had to do were fine, honestly, once you get over the idea of it. And hopefully all worth it! :thumbup:

Yes we got the icandy strawberry in red, I love it. Still haven't taken it out the box tho....my mum's up in a couple of weeks so we'll maybe do it then.

I'm hoping nursery will only be 1 day a week, and i'll work from home that day so if bubs is poorly or there's any problems I can be round there in a few minutes. I'll be fine tho...it just hit home today.

BH - that's exactly what we're planning with our nursery. You must be so excited! I think the same about your body being designed for childbirth. Easier said than done I'm sure but I'm hoping that by relaxing and going with it, rather than tensing against it, I can work with my body rather than against it. And I'm the same regarding pain relief...want to go in with an open mind. I certainly wouldn't beat myself up if i/the midwife thought an epidural was the way to go. Apparently the tens machines are great for taking the edge off and keeping you at home that bit longer. I'm borrowing a friend's...just need to make sure I get new batteries....would not be good timing for one to go flat!!

How is your mum doing?


----------



## scerena

The iCandy is lovely :) Will be really nice to have your mum help you put it together some bonding time :)

What injections did you do the trigger? I am nervous about injecting myself daily as it must become sore right?? I have to do the trigger too, damn I better have a baby soon after all of this!

I hope things all work out for you with bubz and the nursery situation and one day a week isnt too bad hun, just try to relax and not stress to much about it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Mum is doing well thanks. Her scan a few weeks ago showed things have shrunk which is really good for pancreatic cancer where they normally just want things not to get bigger. It won't stay like that forever but we hopefully have a little more time than we initially thought.


----------



## scerena

Bean that is great news about you mum :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Great news bean, and I know that you'll be making the most of every precious moment with her.:hugs:

Don't worry about me Rere...think I just let the hormones get to me too! For injections I just had to do 2 HCG trigger shots, a cycle apart from each other. They were just subcutaneous (under the skin) so u didn't have to be spot on with where u were injecting. Hopefully yours will be the same and if you can vary the injection site it won't get too sore. And if there's a baby at the end of it it'll be totally worth it :) I think I told u the consultant I was seeing was really positive about the odds of conceiving with injections compared to clomid. I'm excited for you! :happydance: And Monday will be here in no time and you can get started. :)


----------



## scerena

I hope do JWB I have high hopes just get scared of having high hopes and disappointment :(
I hope I get a pen and not syringe one but I will know more come Monday... Just hope it doesn't take too long to get my prescription once handed in to the doctors

I do worry about u as I don't want u all stressed out :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

:hugs: TT understandable your feeling annoyed, did she know you wanted your Dad's name first? If she did then that's pretty out of order and I don't blame you for being pissed about it. I felt jelous of pregnant woman when I had my loss, even the soap characters having babies on the TV annoyed me! It's natural but keep your hopes up with the Clomid, your day will come.

JWB - Nursery is the best thing I did for my oldest son. He went to a lovely nursery from 8 months old and he came on leaps and bounds. He still goes to the same one 2 full days a week and has moved up to the toddlers section. He's so excited in the mornings when he goes and it's good when he comes home because he'll have a snack and be off up to bed early! Plus you'll be glad of the break, trust me :) It's good for them to interact with new faces and socialize so don't feel bad about putting baby in nursery. 

BH and JWB! I won't lie... labour hurts like hell. You'll NEVER experience any pain like it LOL! :haha: The feeling afterwards though when it's all over is priceless so it'll all be worth it. I was induced with my first and they refused to give me an epidural as my cervix was not opening past 3cm. If they had of given me one when I wanted it I would have breezed through it. Take what pain relief you can! 

Congrats on your 30 day cycle Scerena, that's excellent news and about the injectables. Keep us posted, I really hope this year is yours :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well sc woopp 30day cycle bean good news for your mum hun x x x


----------



## daopdesign

12 weeks Caz!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Justwantababy

Ah thanks Daop, you're so sweet. :hugs: I'm sure it will be fine...just feels a bit premature to be thinking about these things! 

I'm defo keeping an open mind about pain relief, but would like to avoid an epidural if I can, purely because I'd rather give birth in the midwife led birth centre, and they can't administer one there. But I'll see how it goes - the plan is to start there and if I need/want to be moved to get an epidural then I will.

Can't believe how time is flying!!


----------



## scerena

Caz- great news that you are now 12 weeks :happdance: so happy for you :hugs:

Afm- not much goin on here, cd3 and have my scan tomorrow morning and get all my info and hopefully get started with the injections... Ladies I am crapping myself about it :haha: I haven't shut up about it and been so excited but now I have to actually inject myself I am worrying so much reality is starting to kick in :/ I really am hoping that I can do it I'm scared I won't be able to my nerves are taking over me :cry:


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena - you'll be fine. I'm sure it won't be the nicest thing you'll ever have to do - I hate all the USS and making something so medical that for the majority of women just happens natural but try and keep focused on why you are doing it. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks bean :hugs: :hugs: I need to stay focused on why I am doing it that is right :) and I need to remember I am willing to do whatever it takes, I don't mind injections I just don't look but I think because I have to look and do it myself that worries me a little, but I am sure once I do them I will be fine, it's all so new and feels like my ttc is going up to another level now, 3 months worth and then it will be onto egg sharing I never thought I would get this far I always thought I'd be lucky and conceive on clomid or naturally I didn't see the day I would be injecting its crazy! 
I hope you are still feeling good? Would be great to see a new bump pic :) gives me hope knowing a few of us ladies have got their :bfp:


----------



## daopdesign

ohhhhhhh needles I'm the same :s

Can your OH not do it for you? Mine had to every day with these blood thinners after the section and he's terrified of needles! It was him coming over to me with a sweat on that made me nervous even more about them!

What do injectables do anyway? Is that when you 'force' an egg to pop around the time you ovulate? :)


----------



## Lily7

Serena I am on a waiting list for injectables, it's 12 months long so I'm due to get called in December this year. Funny how the nhs differs with different areas isn't it? I told them I knew of a couple of girls who moved straight from one treatment eg clomid etc to injections with no waiting list and they just told me to basically do one and expect a letter in December / january and this was when I was diagnosed clomid resistant before I had started to ovulate with tamoxifen so they had the mindset of leaving me, not ovulating for a year!! I hate them!! I am excited for you starting them and to see how you go on them, I have heard very good things and that they have good success rates with the injections as opposed to clomid / tamoxifen etc.


----------



## scerena

Daop- oh is coming in to learn incase I chicken out of doing it but I really want to try and do it myself :)
That's a trigger shot which I will be doing as well, but I am doing them so many days throughout my cycle to help develop some nice follicles and it's meant to be less harsh on my lining (clomid thinned my lining) it's like what they do for Ivf the injections stimulate my ovaries to produce some eggies :)
Aw I didn't know you had to inject yourself after your section :(
How is your little man doing? I bet you lo is loving having a sibling :)

Lily- yes that is crazy lily! To be fair I think the nurse put in a good word for me and my fs (I sacked the new one back for my old one) he is brilliant prob tired of keep seeing me come in :haha: I only am allowed three cycles though and then I will be doing egg sharing :/
Is there any chance you will get a call before December???
Where in the uk are you again? It's like postcode lottery! (you can inbox me that if you don't want to display that info)
Wow that is so rude of them I'm clomid resistant because of my lining you should maybe put in a complaint???
Yes success rate is better but i am so trying not to get my hopes up like I did with clomid but that's easier said than done :haha:
So how are things going with you???


----------



## scerena

I went in today and my ovaries are looking active which is a good start and everything was fine to go. I was feeling sick last night and all this morning I put it down to nerves...
Anyhow they didnt have my meds in as the receptionist booked me in for a hcg blood test- I know wtf??? I was like its injectables, so the nurse gave me the prescription then I went back with the meds and she then taught me how to do it all...
I was so so so scared I was so scared I even said I wasnt sure if I wanted to go through with it 
Long story short I done! It wasnt too bad, but cant say I like doing it as of yet... but its not as bad as what I thought once its done 
I am taking- Merional 75IU
every other day for now, so next shot is weds,
my next scan is thursday...


----------



## beanhunter

Well done for starting scerena. 

Few pictures for you all - sorry if they are massive!
Bump at 36 weeks
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/37785b8b.jpg

Nursery
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/2fce3317.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/6e3133f8.jpg


----------



## scerena

Thanks Bean :hugs:
your bump is getting lovely and big :)
the nursery looks lovely too :hugs:
so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, glad it went well and it wasn't as bad as you had expected.

Bh love the pics, not long to go now, are you excited / nervous, both?


----------



## Lily7

Ps scerena I am on my phone, next time I am on the laptop I will pm you my area etc x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I have a question for you ladies....when I was prescribed my provera, I was ultrasounded in office and told that I had a 4mm lining. Will I even bleed at all, or should I just go ahead and start the clomid? Thoughts?


----------



## scerena

Equestrian- yes you will bless might be light though, I had a 4.something lining and I bled, hold out how long has it been???

Lily- ok hun :) and yes so glad it wasn't too bad... Hope you are doing okay?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I stopped taking them Sunday....well, my last pill was Saturday night. So it's early times yet, but you know us crazy TTC ladies. Any reason to worry that IT WON'T WORK. lol ;)

How long did it take you for AF to start? :)

Thank you.


----------



## scerena

It took ages last time I took provera I cant remember but it was roughly 10days maybe longer i never usually waited that long previously when taking it... But was a few cycles ago do can't really remember sorry hope your af come soon :)


----------



## Justwantababy

I always started bleeding the 3rd day after stopping provera. Good luck! xxx


----------



## scerena

We sooooooo need a new :bfp: on this thread... come on ladies I am routing for you all!!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

scerena said:


> We sooooooo need a new :bfp: on this thread... come on ladies I am routing for you all!!!



I agree! Come on, ladies!!! ;)

We can DO THIS!!!! lol :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx we get some more x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls scan tomorrow cant wait i will post a pic as soon as i get back home x x


----------



## scerena

Can't wait to see your scan caz :)

Ladies, It has gone quiet in here again :/


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh good luck Caz can't wait for the pics!

Scerena how are the injections going?? 

All fine here....just pushing on trying to sort the house out ready for August! 9 weeks on Sunday till due date eek! xxx


----------



## scerena

JWB- omg 9 weeks! That's has gone soooooo fast!!! Eeeeek! So excited for you!!

Thanks for asking hun :) they are going good, only had two have one tomorrow, it's every other day until Tuesday and then they will see how I am responding and if I need every day then they will change it to that, hopefully I will see some nice follicles at the scan :) wasn't much to see yet today only cd7 :)


----------



## beanhunter

Has anyone heard of prettyinpink is ok? She's been quiet for ages and was still spotting when we heard last :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 12 wk 5 days my due date is 23rd december hers a pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120615-00179.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wanabeamama

:hug: for Heather


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies, I received an inbox from wanabeamamma, she has had some devastating news about pretty...
Pretty lost her baby a couple of days ago, she doesnt have any details but she is very traumatised about seeing her baby and cannot face BnB.*
We are all very worried about her and we are all hopin that pretty manages to get through this.*
Pretty is in my thoughts and thinking of her at this heartbreaking and devastating time :cry:


----------



## scerena

And Caz I love your scan picture :)


----------



## beanhunter

Oh god. That's awful news. Don't really know what to say.


----------



## scerena

So horrible right, pretty goes through so much and that must have been the worst point for her :cry: so horrible :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

awww thinking of pretty x x


----------



## daopdesign

:cry: The loss of a child is absolutely devastating :cry: I'm so sorry for you pretty :hugs: You have been through so much and you deserve to have your child. I hope you will come back when you are ready again, just wanted you to know you are in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Lily7

awful news, thinking of you pretty x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

How heartbreaking. Massive hugs and kisses to you Pretty. We're here when you're ready.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Pretty-i am so sorry for your loss and losses :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh :hugs:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I am so sorry, Pretty. :( You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## scerena

:hi: how are all you beautiful ladies doing???


----------



## caz & bob

ok thank you hun feeling a bit normal these last 2 days x x


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. I'm just popping in the to see how everyone is doing. I read that pretty had a m/c, I'm so sorry to hear that and my heart goes out to her.


----------



## scerena

Caz- So glad that you are feeling normal again :)

Fluter- I am good thanks, havent seen you on here in a while, is everything okay with you???


----------



## fluterby429

I pop in to read what everyone is up to now and then but I'm no longer TTC so I just stay quiet. I'm always thinking of you ladies in waiting


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls, I've been away for the weekend so haven't checked in. So, so sorry to hear about Pretty's loss. It's just devastating. My thoughts and love are with you Pretty. :hugs:

All fine with me girls, nothing to report. Hope you are all good xx


----------



## scerena

Fluter- what happened? How come you are not ttc anymore???

JWB- glad everything is fine with you :) hope you had a lovely weekend? Where did you go??


----------



## beanhunter

No news here either. Adjusting to life off work and waiting.....


----------



## scerena

Bean in 3 weeks you will have your baby it's so exciting! I hope we all follow soon :)

I have got a funny feeling I will still be not pregnant in 3 months and have to do the egg sharing not feeling too great thinking of how it might all go, just wishing luck will be on my side for once...

I've noticed one side effect is my stomach is starting to look quite bloated not sure if it's because I've been lazy having time off from the gym or the meds...

Sorry ladies it's just one of them days... :/


----------



## beanhunter

I know it's hard scerena but you have to stay positive. :hugs: Otherwise it all gets you down and it's even more stressful. Bloating is prob a good sign, I always read about people who were responding to ivf type drugs have sore tummies with swelling. When is your next scan? I don't know much about injectables as that was never an option for us so I didn't read about it. 
I never thought I'd whinge about being pregnant and I am so so grateful that I am but I am ready for this baby to come out now. I'm not sleeping and I just feel massive and want to be able to see my feet and wear my old clothes. I also don't think I'll stop worrying until baby is here safe and sound. He/she better not keep me waiting 5 more weeks - I'll be a madwoman!


----------



## scerena

Bean :hugs: thanks it just one of them days :( I was reading alot online and apparently injectables have a high success rate in making you ovulate but pregnancy rate is only 20% or 25% can't remember so that didn't give me much hope...

Anyhow yes i too am the bloating must be from the injections and the bruise feeling I have is from them... My scan is tomorrow.

Just wish things would turn around for me...

To add to it all my sisters half sister is 17 and 6 pregnant!!! Now that is a slap in the face for me!!! Just makes me want to :cry: but crap happens I suppose!

Awww it's totally natural to have enough of being pregnant it must feel like a life time to you :hugs: I hope he/she doesn't keep you waiting 5 weeks hun so you can get a decent sleep And back into your old clothes :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*has the thread been moved to "ttc groups & discussions" or is it my phone messing up???


----------



## fluterby429

scerena, it's just been a really long road for me. I have unexplained infertility. I'm making the appointment for the PCOS test today. I'm not sure that is my issue, but the doctor said it could be. I have had a scan that showed I had 15 follies once and that is borderline but the other times it was only 3 or 4 follies. I have a normal cycle and I get positives on my OPK's. They know from u/s that I ovulate because I got a cyst after my first monitored clomid cycle. I've done two unmonitored and 2 with the RE. We are just going the NTNP route.


----------



## scerena

Aw hun :hugs: :hugs:
Please stay in touch you are still very much welcome on the thread even if you aren't currently ttc :)

I hope the pcos test goes okay :) are you havig bloods for it???


----------



## fluterby429

yes I'm having a blood draw and I think a 3 hour glucose test before to check for insulin resistance


----------



## prettynpink29

:angel:Haven Rae was born on June 12, 2012:angel:

My baby girl passed away less then 24 hours after us seeing her little heart flickering away on the u/s machine. 

I am officially done TTC and I have made the decision to split from my OH due to events that happened while in the hospital. I never imagined that I could EVER experience such heart ache in one year. I don't think that I will ever come to terms or understand why this is the life I was given. Rite now, I just wish so badly that I went with my baby girl.

I wanted to say thank you ladies for all your support throughout the last year. :hugs:


Heather


----------



## beanhunter

Oh, Heather. There are no words. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Heather :hugs: I am so sorry for all you have wen through :hugs: 
I can not even imagine how you are feeling so I am lost for words :hugs:
Please try your hardest to stay strong :hugs:
I am so sorry you have had to go through such a terrible time :hugs:

Thinking of you x


----------



## fluterby429

Heather hun my heart just goes out to you. Sending you a big hug!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Heather-I'm so sorry that things are going so horrible for you :hugs: If you need to talk, we are all here willing and wanting to help you. :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Heather, I am thinking of you, so sorry this has happened to you x


----------



## Justwantababy

I'm so, so sorry for you Heather. You and your baby girl are in my thoughts. Take care xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw heather my heart goes out to you hun so sorry for your losses no how you are feeling i have had 6 hun thinking of you x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw heather my heart goes out to you hun so sorry for your loss i no how you are feeling i have had 6 hun thinking of you x x x


----------



## scerena

How are all you lovely ladies doing???


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Waiting to ovulate for me. :) Took the clomid CD2-6....and I NEED TO ovulate before next Thursday because DH is having surgery and there will be no BDing. :( Fx'd!!!

Been having cramps so far, so i'm going to start BDing every other day from tonight on...until DH's surgery. So I hope that covers our bases. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Justwantababy

CdnEquestrian said:


> Waiting to ovulate for me. :) Took the clomid CD2-6....and I NEED TO ovulate before next Thursday because DH is having surgery and there will be no BDing. :( Fx'd!!!
> 
> Been having cramps so far, so i'm going to start BDing every other day from tonight on...until DH's surgery. So I hope that covers our bases.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Hiya hon - just a thought, but it might be worth getting some preseed or conceive plus. I think it gives those swimmers the best chance of surviving for longer once they're on you....just to try and cover your bases if you haven't ov'd before your oh's surgery.

All good with me...our cot arrived yesterday which is v exciting :happydance: We just need a free weekend to put the nursery together, but don't have one till mid July eek!

Hoping for another bfp on here soon...think it's overdue :coffee:

Bean - you must be so excited now...nearly there!!


----------



## scerena

What cd are you on???

Bd'ing every other day is good :)

Are you doing ovulation tests???


----------



## caz & bob

:Hi: girls hope your all well thats what we did ever other day fx for the rest of you girls hope you get your :bfp:s soon x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. 
We bd every other day the cycle I got pregnant. Who knows if that was the reason. 
Struggling today. Really crampy an uncomfy. Not sure if it's the start of something or not. Prob too early so don't want to get me hopes up.


----------



## scerena

JWB we must posted at the same time :) yay or gettin your cot :happydance: so when is your due date again???
I know right come on ladies give us a :bfp: for the thread :)

Caz- thanks, your pregnancy seems to be flying by!!! 

Bean- sorry to hear you ate struggling today :( , crampy eeeek I wonder if baby is making his/her way down!! Hopefully baby is getting ready :)


----------



## Lily7

Hi all, I am cd32 today, bfn and no sign of af and I could have swore I ov'd on or around cd 14 going by what I felt. 
We didn't have any scans this cycle or use opk's on the advise of my fs who thought that doing all that was adding to my "stress and anxiety" just plenty of bd'ing but now I'm in limbo land and don't have a clue what's going on!

Not long to go bean, maybe have a nice relaxing bath when you get home and get cosy in your pj's

Jwb so exciting that your cot arrived :)

Caz, how u doing lovely, have you got any sign of a bump yet?

Scerena, how's your cycle going? What cd are you atm? I have a funny feeling you will be our next bfp!

Cdn, I hope you ov before your dh surgery, good luck!


----------



## scerena

:hi: lily :)
Aw sorry you are in limbo that'd the worst isn't it :/ I hope you either get your bfp or af soon but prefably a bfp :) I hate not knowing too bless ya, hopefully things turn out good :)

Aw thanks hun I doubt I will be next, I am sure one of you other ladies will be :hugs: the injects are going okay thanks, they sting a bit but nothing I can't handle... I am cd14 and I have a scan tomorrow, hopefully my lead follicle is growing which I am hoping otherwise I will be injecting daily rather than every other... My lining is doing good too so I really cant complain :)

Have any of you ladies tried- Guaifenesin?? (Robitussin)???
I am sure I won't have any problems with EWCM as I'm not on clomid but thinking it won't hurt to try it out???


----------



## Justwantababy

I used that scerena....boots do one that's cheaper than Robitussin (or whatever it's called!). I was the same that I didn't feel I had a particular problem with ewcm, but thought it couldn't hurt. I took Evening primrose oil caps up until ovulation too, for the same reason. In fact in the end I was doing those, and honey and cinnamon, and calcium tabs....talk about desperate times call for desperate measures!! I figured anything which wasn't too expensive or time consuming, or I thought might have any side affects was worth a go.


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooh - and hiya Lily! Love to see you popping in here now and again. So sorry you're in limbo...that was the worst for me. Do u think you'll go back to using OPKs?

Bean - sorry you're having an uncomfy day. Is sleeping still as impossible? It would be early but not unfeasible for this to be the start of it...keep us posted! Any chance of a last bump shot before you pop?! xx


----------



## scerena

What is the honey and cinnamon meant to do? I notice Caz done it too? Was u doin all that and conceived that cycle???
I just got the cough medicine and I have a little cough anyways so was worth getting :)


----------



## Justwantababy

I don't know a lot about the honey and cinnamon, but I think it's supposed to increase blood flow to your reproductive organs. But I like both anyway so it wasn't a hardship!

And yes I was doing all that the cycle I conceived...it helped me feel I was doing all I could, but honestly I think the clomid and and getting the BD timing right had more to do with it than any of that.

I hope your next scan goes good hon...you must feel like a pin cushion by this stage! You've been amazing tho, not complaining about it. Glad your lining is looking good....fingers crossed the rest goes to plan!


----------



## scerena

I like both too I might add them next cycle :) do you take them certain days?

As for timing as I will be triggering- what will they recommend? A lady on injectables on here doing her last roun done every 12 hours this cycle and just got her bfp :) not sure what my fs is going to recommend yet...

:haha: a pin cushion that's a new one :) yes it's a pain at times and stings at times but it's not for long and I am prepared to do whatever at this stage now :) people who know me are all like "you are so brave I couldn't do it" I said I use to say that but when you haven't got kids and you are desperate for one it's amazing what you will do :)

Had an appointment with the fs today- he's happy with my oh at the moment and happy my cycles are improving :) he said carry on as we are.. I said what if we don't get pregnant after the three rounds of injectables?- he said we spoke of egg sharing last time so we will do that, but he said just concentrate on injections for now as it should help as my cycles are regulating :) 

He wasn't going to send oh for another sa, but oh said he wants another one to make sure things are still "normal" so we know if we are both "normal" so we know our chances etc, he booked in but next appointment to do a sa is 10th July! That's the longest he ever had to wait to do one! 

But things are moving forward and I am very happy to hear our fs is happy with things as they are at the moment :) I'm just happy happy happy :dance:


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh yay scerena, that does all sound positive! You deserve things to go your way hon, you really do. 

For honey and cinnamon I just guessed really...took a spoonful when I remembered or had it in my porridge (haha well ready brek - such a kid!) Caz might be able to give u better advice!

For BD, I was told I would ov 35-36 hours after trigger, but I also read sperm need 10 hours inside you to get ready to fertilise the egg. So we bd'd 24 hours after trigger (plus some extras!)

Who knows tho hon, it's a lottery! xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB :hugs: I really hope they do for once! So you only bd once that's good :) I guess I will find out when I am ready to as to when I should bd :)
You certainly won the lottery :happydance:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks, ladies. I DID pick up some conception-friendly lube. Can't get preseed locally, but got zestica, which is supposed to be similar. Started DTD yesterday night, so will be going every other day until his surgery. If I haven't ovulated by then...I may "give him a hand" and inseminate myself. Lol NEVER thought I'd EVER consider that, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Lol

I accused him of not being excited for a baby the other day, and he jumped on correcting me, so that made me feel a bit better that he actually WANTS this, too...and isn't just doing it because it's what I want, which is what I thought. Anyways....off to bed. Goodnight, ladies. :hug:


----------



## scerena

Just been to my scan...
:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
My follicle has shrunk and my lining has gone down with it from 7- 6.6mm :cry:

The nurse has upped my injections to daily and next scan tues... She said as they was growing there was no enough hormone to keep them growing hence why he is upping my dose...

I understand that 1st injectable cycle is trial and error but I am so upset!!

It's like every time something's starts looking good something goes wrong- like my 4th clomid cycle I eventually have a follicle then oh your linings too thin, then injectables- follicles is growing lining looking good then I go bk oh it's shrunk WTF!!!! 

I am sooo close to giving up! All these years of ttc meds & ops etc seems I do it all to be in the same situation... 

Just had enough! :cry: Sorry for the downer :blush:


----------



## beanhunter

Don't give up. :hugs: The nurse hasn't given up, she's just changed things so wait and see. When is your next appointment? 

Well all my pains built up yesterday and I really thought maybe it was the start and then at 2.30 they disappeared. Slept better but am frustrated.


----------



## scerena

My next appointment is Tuesday, I don't know anymore... On here everyone injects everyday I was only one every other, so hoping everyday is what I need, just at the point not sure how much more I can take...

Aw at least you slept better :hugs: we're the pains really bad??


----------



## beanhunter

Like bad period pain. Sure real contractions will be worse but they were definately sore and stopped me in my tracks each time. Who knows?


----------



## beanhunter

And I have everything crossed for you. Hope your oh is being supportive. 
I remember how it feels. In fact I'm not sure infertility and the associates feelings go away even if you are lucky enough like me to get pregnant. I still find myself thinking sadly that this will prob be our only child as the consultant was pretty adamant I'd need ivf and not sure I'd do that now. Feel my body was abused enough with the clomid and cysts. Never imagined only having one child but know how lucky we are to even get that.


----------



## scerena

Aw hun :hugs: anymore pains today??

Yes oh is very supportive :) 
Just hoping things look up now as the dose is increased as this is becoming very tiring, now injecting every day :/ but if it works I am happy to do it. :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

:hug: Scerena. Hang in there. I researched and found that pregnancies HAVE resulted and implanted in as little as a 5.5mm lining! You're not out yet. What did the nurse or doctor say?

Bean - I'm out of the loop. Lol Are they Braxton-Hicks or do you think it's the start of "the real thing"? Good Luck!


----------



## scerena

:hi: My lining is not the issue this time, it is just under 7mm and it was tmm the other day, she said that is because there wasnt enough hormone, but with upping the dose my follicle should grow and my lining continue to grow, clomid on the other had when I done that i had a 3/4mm lining always (hence why I am clomid resistant) so I do have faith in the injectables, I was just a little disappointed today, but speaking to ladies on here everyday injects should make my follicles grow :) and according to the nurse they can just keep upping the dose... She was expecting a big follicle like me since the last scan, but she said this can happen and when she ups the dose on ladies things start growing so FX'D tightly for me pleaseeeeee....

So how are you doing??? Sorry for the essay :blush:


----------



## Justwantababy

Can't write a lot now but Scerena just wanted to say don't lose heart....the exact same thing happened to me, the cycle I got my bfp. My follies were just a bit slow bless em. 

Chin up chick, you're defo still in with a chance! xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB :hugs: So great to have you ladies behind me :hugs:

Can you remember what cd you eventually ovulated???


----------



## beanhunter

Dunno really. Didn't feel like my usual BH which aren't sore at all. Not had much all day but maybe getting a bit crampy again now. Trying not to get my hopes up though.


----------



## Justwantababy

I had a scan on cd13 and not much was happening....few follies but nothing looking amazing. Then they had me back in on cd17 and there had been no action....in fact it looked like what had been the lead follie on cd13 had even shrunk. But as that cycle was my last chance on clomid they gave me another few days, and when I went in on cd21 (a Friday) my follies had made a come back! They checked my bloods tho and it didn't look like I was quite ready, so they said to trigger on Sunday cd23, which I did, and we got our bfp! I know it could have as easily gone the other way, but I just wanted you to not give up on this cycle just yet. And we did BD more than once...it's just that time 24hrs after trigger was our winner - but really who knows?!

It's great your body is obviously responding to the injections, so frustrating as it is having to tweek your dose there's still loads of things to be positive about. Roll on Tuesday and hopefully a fantastic scan result! xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB you are so nice making me feel better :hugs: and you have given me hope now too :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

So far we've been keeping right on schedule with BDing every other day. :) I've started using the fertility friendly lube, too! Still got my Fx'd that i'll O before next thursday/DH's surgery. :)


----------



## scerena

What lube are you using?- conceive plus???

I hope you very soon too :hugs:

:dust: gl


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Can't get preseed or conceive plus locally here so by CHANCE I found a fertility friendly lube in the drugstore that i'd never even heard of, and decided to give it a shot. It's called Zestica. lol

https://www.zestica.co.uk/zestica-fertility-lubricant.html

https://www.concile.de/uploads/tx_concile/Fert_App_Ctn_01.jpg


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Wow...big pic. Sorry. lol ;)

It comes in 6 individual applicators...which each hold a TON of lube. The only problem is that it seems to dry out quickly...but otherwise, it's not too bad. It has hyluronic acid (sp?) like most of the other fertility friendly lubes. It's supposed to be equivalent to Pre-Seed, which i've used before too.

They also have a little spray bottle applicator thingy that you can buy instead...but i'd think that would be more for external lubrication. It looks like the applicator bottles that some breath freshener sprays come in here....which kind of creeps me out. lol ;)

https://www.burdica.com/Zestica-Fertility-Lubricant/Zestica-Fertility-Lubricant1.jpg


----------



## scerena

Hopefully thts all you need to get your bfp :) fx'd!!!

Yes te spray would be a little weird :haha: id stick to the applicators like you are :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all 2nd tri woopp x x


----------



## scerena

Caz that has gone sooo quickly! You will have your baby in your arms before u know it!


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, cd35 today, no period and no pregnancy, have spent the last 4 days ringing and leaving messages for my fs to no avail (thanks nhs!) so have no idea what I am supposed to be doing. Sorry for the downer! Hope everyone else is having a better time of it.


----------



## scerena

Aw lily :hugs:
The nhs can be so ignorant and non caring can't they :hugs:
I hope you get an answer soon, will they give you some provera or something???


----------



## Lily7

I always had to wait to cd35, test then when negative start provera ( this only happens when I don't ovulate) but he said because I had ov a couple of times that they weren't monitoring me this cycle and for me not to use opk's or anything as he believed all the obsessing and running back and forth from hospital and gp getting scans and bloods were adding to the stress. So now look what has happened the first time with no kind of monitoring, nobody has a clue what's going on, least of all me! 

He said if this cycle I got to cd35 with neg test and no period then to ring them rather than going ahead with provera as there would be no point in continuing something that isn't consistently working. But i still have 6 months to wait until I get to the top of the list for injections. I actually started ringing them on Thursday as I knew they would palm me off / ignore me for days until I heard anything! They eventually got back to me today and I have to go in Tuesday for scan and bloods to see what's going on :(

Sorry for essay! How are you?


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry you're having a tough time lily. Do you know if they have any other plans while you wait for injectables?
Scerena - how are you feeling today. I've been worried about you sounding so down. 
Caz - cant believe you're 14 weeks already. Are you planning to find out the sex?


----------



## scerena

bean- Thanks hun for asking :) I am ok thanks, much more positive again :hugs:
How about you anymore pains???

Lily- sorry you havent a clue whats going on... Hope you get answers at your scan :hugs: The wait for injections is is terrible where you are :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls, bean hopefully I will find out on Tuesday but I doubt they will do anything for me, I think they will either leave me for the next six months with nothing or just have me take provera, tamox, provera, tamox until the time is up even though they know it's a waste of time. How are you? Any more pains? 

Scerena glad to see you are feeling a little better, when's your next visit to hospital?


----------



## beanhunter

Have you ever had metformin lily? I can't remember. It may be worth asking as it can't do any harm if you have to wait. 
No pains here. Have a MW appt tomorrow and one at the hospital on weds as they think I may have a bit too much fluid around baby. Trying not to stress to much and just see what happens. If they had been really worried I'm sure they would have admitted and induced as I'm now technically term anyway. Just hoping it doesn't mean I have to go to delivery suite rather than the birth centre which is nicer!


----------



## Lily7

Don't stress out, you are correct if it were an immediate issue they would have admitted you I would think, just think, very very soon you will have your lovely baby in your arms :) how exciting! 

I have never had metformin, I have asked about it a few times but they say no and that they are reluctant to use it, I'm glad you mentioned it though as you have put it back in my head, I am going to ask them for it on Tuesday if they don't give me my injections NOW!!! Lol


----------



## scerena

Lily- my next scan is Tuesday :hugs: hoping for good news! So hoping they sort u out and skip the waiting list!

Bean- aw hoping everything goes ok at your appointments, I can't believe it's nearly time for he/she to arrive already :)


----------



## Lily7

Scerena we are both in the same day then, I hope its good news for you x


----------



## maanda

Hi All,
I hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread, I have been lurking for a couple of days getting up to date on everything. This is my first cycle on Clomid 100 days 4-8. My CD 12 scan (this morning) showed 2 follies (R 11mm, L 11.5mm) and a lininig of 7mm. Going back on CD17 for another check. Desperately in need of some advice from those that have done this before as I was kind of hoping my scan today would wow the pants off the RE but obviously not!


----------



## scerena

Lily- oh yh!!! Gl hun hope we both leave feelin positive :)

Maanda- :hi: sorry your scan didn't wow the pants of the RE :haha: follicles grow 1-2mm per day, so if one or two of them follicles grow at that rate for 5 days they should be between 16-21mm on your next scan if its at 16mm you are nearly there, your lining seems like its growing with te follicle :) 
I hope it's good news at your next scan and that they have continued to grow :) :dust:


----------



## beanhunter

maanda said:


> Hi All,
> I hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread, I have been lurking for a couple of days getting up to date on everything. This is my first cycle on Clomid 100 days 4-8. My CD 12 scan (this morning) showed 2 follies (R 11mm, L 11.5mm) and a lininig of 7mm. Going back on CD17 for another check. Desperately in need of some advice from those that have done this before as I was kind of hoping my scan today would wow the pants off the RE but obviously not!

Hi maanda. Sorry you find yourself here. I've found the girls on this thread to be super supportive. I wasn't monitored with clomid and also got cysts so was taken off it and had drilling and metformin while on the waiting list for ivf. we were told I wouldn't get pregnant naturally but here I am! Got my :bfp: on the day the letter for our first ivf appt came through. Everything crossed for you. 

Girls - I had forgotten the horror of symptom spotting! I'm doing it again but looking for signs of labour not AF/pregnancy. It's driving me mad! :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Bean- oh no :haha: yh I bet 9 months of no symptom spotting and then starting again is driving you crazy!!! Have you spotted any signs of labour???


----------



## Justwantababy

Good luck today Lily and Scerena....keep us all posted! xxxx


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hey ladies! I have some excellent news!!! :)

After more than SIX annovulatory cycles...and on my FIRST round of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg......IT LOOKS LIKE I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!! :)

I just have to wait for the temps to confirm now...but I was playing with FF and it looks like it's pretty good that I ovulated. I am SOOOOO pleased. Many of you know that I was racing against the clock to O before Thursday...which is DH's surgery, which would have meant that we couldn't BD anymore. SO......YAY!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

If anyone wants to see my chart, just click my ticker. :) (why does that sound SO dirty to me? lol)


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls its not good news, I have a cyst 1 inch in size and they have now taken me off my treatment, they refused to give me metformin to have in the meantime whilst I wait for injections so they are leaving me with nothing for the next 6/7 months until my place comes up for injections. Needless to say I am devastated as many of you know I don't have periods or cycles at all on my own so for the next 6/7 months I have 0% chance to get pregnant. I am surprised they haven't struck me off completely, as I did have few choice words for them whilst balling my eyes out and making a show of myself.

I hope you had a better morning scerena, bean and Jwb good luck for the safe arrival of your precious little miracles and good luck to everyone else still TTC also caz have a h & h 9 months.

X


----------



## CdnEquestrian

OMG, Lily. I am SOOOOO sorry. That doesn't sound like a super big cyst either????? Is it causing you any pain at all? Is there nothing else they can do for you?

I would be extremely devastated too, so don't feel bad about going off on them. You have every damn right to. In TTC...6-7 months is a LIFETIME. It feels like FOREVER. I am SOOOOO sorry hun. :(

:hug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have booked a gender scan at take a peek i will be 16w 1day cant wait it for 9th july x x


----------



## beanhunter

Lily I'm sorry to hear that. I really can't understand why they said no to metformin. My fs felt that whilst it was unlikely to make me ovulate it would reduce the risk of cyst formation which was her big concern for me while we were waiting on ivf. I know a lot of gp's would also be willing to prescribe it so that could be another thought. Thinking of you.


----------



## beanhunter

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i have booked a gender scan at take a peek i will be 16w 1day cant wait it for 9th july x x

That's my EDD! Can't believe you might know the sex of yours before I do if I go overdue!


----------



## scerena

Lily- so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope thaat a go can give you the metformin?? I am thinking of you, you never know what miracles can happen... :hugs:

Caz- yay for the gender scan :happydance:

Equestrian- yay for ovulation so happy it happened before your oh's surgery :)

Bean- how you feeling?

Today's scan- meds upped to- 112iU

7.6mm lining
9mm follicle

Both increased a little- they're happy with lining, now upped the dose to get this follicle growing- have a higher dose again tomorrow and then back in for another scan on Thursday, not amazon news but dose is upped an hopefully the follicle will too now fx'd!


----------



## beanhunter

Everything crossed for you scerena but good to hear you sounding more positive. 
I'm fine, nothing to report. Appt with consultant tomorrow to see about this pesky fluid unless baby wants to come today. Think s/he doesn't want to meet me!


----------



## scerena

Aw I am sure baby wants to meet you s/he is probably making sure they are letting you have enough sleep before his/hers arrival :) bless baby :hugs:

And thanks, I have to stay positive I can't stand feeling down, the nurse was positive :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls.

I've been following, but not much to post. Did wanna say that I went to my sister's first u/s yesterday and we got to see the little peanut. It was so cute! Wiggling its little feet and hands. It has a good heartbeat and she's about 9 weeks.

Its a bitter sweet time for me, but I'm getting used to being an auntie before being a mommy and I'm OK with it. What's meant to be will happen and I'll take any little bub for now. I'm just gonna love with all my might and hopefully God has something in store for me soon.

I hope everyone is doing well. Sounds like Bean is having the next little bub. Babies all over! How exciting!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Glad you are OK with being an auntie now :hugs: :hugs: things are going to look up for you real soon, it needs to be our turn next!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

:hi: everyone! I've been casually lurking here and there. I'm currently waiting on AF to start any day now. I've been spotting for 4 days. As soon as cd 1 is here I am to call the nurse and i'm starting clomid again. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. This will be our first official ttc cycle since my surgery in March. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- I have missed you! And turbo!
:happydance: sooooo glad you are officially back to ttc again :happydance: I am hoping the surgery is going to work wonders for you :)
Yay for clomid :) sson you will be ovulating and giving us another :bfp: for the thread :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I know Rere! When's it gonna be our turn?! Hopefully soon. I think you're closer than I am though.


----------



## scerena

Our turn needs to hurry!!! I don't think I will be before you hun.... So what is your plan for this cycle???


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm on the fence between wtt and getting clomid. We've had record high temps of 103° so idk how good of an idea it is to go on clomid w no ac. Lol!


----------



## scerena

Wow nice high temps :happydance:
How are your cycles going? Long/normal???


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: ladies!!! just wanted to share with you what is going on with me. 

I took the PCOS test yesterday. I passed the 2 hour glucose test...YAY BUT I got a call from the RE office today to let me know that another one of my blood tests came back (they took 8 viales). It was my thyroid test. I've had this tested over and over and it always comes back as normal, BUT the nurse informed me that normal for every day walking around is NOT normal for fertility purposes. Anything under a 4.0 is considered "normal" mine was a 3.54 BUT for fertility they'd like it to be 2.5 or less. Soo I start meds tomorrow. She said she has worked there for 16 years and she has seen over and over that it is one tiny thing off and once they figure it out BAM they ladies end up pregnant...soooo this puts me back into the TTC game once again I guess. I'm not going to do all the crazy bd'n and tracking and what not. I'll prob do a couple of opk's each cycle since really I pretty much know my body and do the NTNP route. 

Moral of the story...if you have had your thyroid checked and it came back "normal" check the level. The nurse said it can make a big difference in getting pregnant and keeping your pregnancy


----------



## beanhunter

Nice to see you back turbo and teddy!

Well my appointment was fairly mixed. Fluid is def increased but not increasing and consultant said overall not too worried. I can still go to mw led unit (it's next door to delivery suite) but need bloods on arrival and must have a managed 3rd stage as chance of a bleed is higher. He wants baby to have an Ng tube in and out before first feed to make sure there isn't a blockage although this is unlikely. He also wants my 41 week appt to be with him rather than MW so if I'm still pregnant then he will recan to make sure fluid not any worse. Got the impression that he thinks I'll deliver before then though but who knows!
Typically though my bp was way up today. I think it was just anxiety but have to go get it rechecked tomorrow and if still up will prob be induced. Didn't see that coming!


----------



## scerena

Fluter- thanks I'm going to ask about mine soon too... So what meds are you starting??? Good to see ou back to kind of ttc again :hugs:

Bean- omg bean please keep us updated hun I'll be thinking of you :hugs: I am glad that they are taking good care of you and looking after you :hugs:

Afm- scan tomorrow, will let you know how it goes ladies :)


----------



## scerena

Scan update-
Follicles- 10, 12, 13
Lining- 7mm

The nurse was very happy with this :) she is concerned all three will mature though I am only allowed two... They trigger at 16mm, They can't scan me until Monday so they have modified my doses to:
Today- 112units
Friday- 112units
Saturday- 75units
Sunday- nothing
Monday- in for a scan and hopefully my trigger :dance:

Fx'd they continue to grow and stay there for Monday :)


----------



## beanhunter

Yay scerena. Sounds promising!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

That's great news scerena!! It's looking good!!


----------



## fluterby429

thanks ladies!

Beanhunter hope your lo makes an entrance soon and all the extra worries are for nothing!

scerena YAY!!! Can't wait for you to get your trigger and then your bfp!!


----------



## scerena

bean- Thanks hun :hugs: how you feeling???

Teddy- Thanks hun, you okay???

Fluter- Thanks, wishing I get my bfp fx'd!!Wat meds have they put you on now???


----------



## beanhunter

I feel fine. BP still borderline today so I've had bloods done and midwife coming to my house to recheck tomorrow. If still up then it's one for induction which terrifies me. Have scrubbed the floors and taken dog for a walk. Plotting curry for dinner I see if I can persuade this one to appear on its own. Really don't wanted an induced labour. My thoughts of a lovely calm waterbirth seem to be drifting away at a rapid rate. Will keep you posted.


----------



## scerena

bean :hugs: what are the chances of you having your water birth??? So sorry to hear things arent going the way you want them too :hugs: Soon your baby will be in your arms hun :hugs:
COME OUT BABY MUMMY WANTS TO MEET YOU :loopy: Get that curry down you make it extra spicey :)


----------



## beanhunter

0 if I get induced :(


----------



## scerena

oh yeh I know that, I meant what is the likelyhood of you being induced sorry I did not explain what I meant properly :hugs:
Hoping it doesnt come to that so you can go ahead with your birth plan, If it does come to it just remember it might not have been ideal but you got to meet your baby sooner :)
Thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

It depends on my blood pressure tomorrow and from then on I guess. I know I should be excited but I'm just scared now and almost feel a bit cheated. It just feels like it should be my go to have something go well after LTTTC and mum being ill. Guess life doesn't work like that though.


----------



## scerena

Aw hun I understand that :hugs: :hugs: I am really hoping that your bp stays okay so that you can do it on your own :hugs: please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaaaargh bean how exciting! It would be a shame if you couldn't have your waterbirth, but I guess the main thing is you get your baby out safely. Have you tried pineapple, raspberry leaf tea, jumping your OH?! Can't think what else. I can't believe how close you are to having your baby tho, it must be such an overwhelming feeling!

Rere - great news honey! So glad those follies are cooperating, and hopefully no more than 2 will get to their target size. Did u start honey and cinnamon?

Fluter - lovely to have you back chick!

Lily - so sorry about your cyst. I wish I knew what to suggest, but I just don't. I've got plenty of :hugs: for you tho. Have you tried acupuncture before? Or agnus cactus?

Hope everyone else is good too :)

AFM...all fine here but hormones making me v emotional, not helped by the fact I'm SO tired! But nearly the weekend so hopefully will get to catch up on some sleep :sleep:

xx


----------



## scerena

Nah I didn't start them :/ I want to next cycle :)
I hope that 2 continue to grow to give me more of a chance but guess we will find out soon...
Awww are you not resting yet??? Sorry you are feelin emotional :hugs: :hugs: I bet your bump is getting very big :)


----------



## Justwantababy

You know how it is hon, always a million things to do and people to catch up with....it's no different with a baby on the way.

My crazy emotions are just that - a bit of madness! I know it's entirely irrational but can't stop myself :haha: It's almost as bad as being back on clomid! xxx


----------



## scerena

Awww Hun :hugs: hormones can be so horrible sometimes :hugs:
Are you still working??x


----------



## Justwantababy

Yep, but finish up on 27th July woohoo! :yipee:


----------



## scerena

Yay bet you cannot wait to just rest :) 
Not much longer left now :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bh hope your bp stays ok hun sec goodluck with the meds jwb not long now hun woopp x x


----------



## fluterby429

Well my husband got a date for JRTC (training course in Louisiana) that is where you go before you deploy. So we are looking at roughly a year before he ships out for Afghanistan. We don't have an exact date but it'll be roughly 2-4 mo after he goes to JRTC in Feb. basically I have a short time to get pregnant so he can actually see the baby before he goes. I don't even know what to do at this point.


----------



## scerena

:hi:
fluter- Hopefully your miracle comes along asap!!! I am sending you plenty of :dust: :dust: :dust: Must be so hard to now that you are on a time limit :hugs: Have you booked an appointment with your fs??

Caz- thanks hun :hugs:

bean- you doing ok how are things going???


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Flutter-thats alot of pressure and stress you've put on yourself! i hope you get that bfp asap!

Scerena-i've got my fx'd that your appt goes great!

BH-I hope your delivery went smooth and as planned!

AFM-I started my first pill of clomid today. I'm doing days 5-9. So far so good with the side effects. I've been a little annoyed today but idk if its clomid or me just being annoyed, lol! I go for my follicle scan on cd 16, so i have a long wait


----------



## Justwantababy

:wave: hi girls!!
BH....hope you've got some good news for us soon and can introduce us all to Baby Beanhunter!! Thinking of you chick xx


----------



## scerena

Teddy- :happydance: gl with the clomid :) yay for ttc again :)

JWB- how's u??

Bean- yessss we are waiting for good news excited for you :)

Scan results- Good news-my smallest follicle which was 10mm is now a 16.4mm follicle on right... Bad news couldnt trigger :(
BUT-
They think I ovulated TWO they was nowhere to be seen... Loads fluid on lining indicates ovulation :happydance:
They don't want to trigger and for me to release that last egg as they think it might be the third one... 
So I have a blood test next Monday to see if I ovulated and then I phone up tues for the results...
They think I ovulated Saturday or Sunday, I told them I was cramping yesterday so hopefully it was yesterday...
We bd:
Friday night
Sunday night
I am thinking to bd later this afternoon & tomorrow mornin if possible... Does that all sound okay???


----------



## Justwantababy

Yeeehaaa Scerena, go you!! That's fantastic news!! And plenty of BD in there, hope you caught that egg! Do you not temp? I checked your chart but not a whole lot there. I would keep up the bding if u can just in case for any reason those follies weren't released....you'd kick yourself if u stopped and your bloods showed you hadn't ov'd. Great news for a Monday tho hun, very happy for you! :thumbup:

I am great thanks. Had a brilliant weekend with my mum...we made a list of what I need (as in how many sheets, towels, vests, babygrows etc) and went out and got the last bits i'm missing. So got pretty much everything now...and feel so much better for being organised! Then on Sunday we went to MILs and took the pram out the box and set it up......I LOVE it!!! Can't wait to have my baby in it (only once (s)he's fully cooked tho!)

So tired today tho! So working from home, still in my pjs - what a slob haha!


----------



## scerena

:hi: Hun will reply to u in a bit just arrived at my optician appointment just so you know I'm not being rude xxx


----------



## scerena

Sorry hun...

Nope not Charting anymore or opk'ing I am trying to stay as relaxed as possible...
I might take a random temp one morning though...

Apparently fluid on my lining shows I ovulated according to my fs and a few lairs on here but we usually bd every other day/ every day throughout my cycle so it will be covered of that third one miraculously releases!!

Oh is due back in a hour or two so he's getting it when he gets in :haha: then again tomorrow morning...

Glad you are fully equipped now you can relax :) I bet the pram looks so good! I love them, will look even better with you gorgeous baby in there :)
You have an excuse to be a slob plus the weather is HORRIBLE!!!
You haven't got much longer hun :)


----------



## fluterby429

Yay scerena!!! A little extra bd'n never hurt anything lol!!!

I see an RE on the regular. I'm still waiting on the results from my blood work that was done during the PCOS test last week. I've been taking the thyroid meds since Friday. I might do an IUI cycle soon


----------



## scerena

Fluter- sounds great that you have the ball rolling I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: 
Hope your test results come back ok :)


----------



## Justwantababy

scerena said:


> Sorry hun...
> 
> Nope not Charting anymore or opk'ing I am trying to stay as relaxed as possible...
> I might take a random temp one morning though...
> 
> Apparently fluid on my lining shows I ovulated according to my fs and a few lairs on here but we usually bd every other day/ every day throughout my cycle so it will be covered of that third one miraculously releases!!
> 
> Oh is due back in a hour or two so he's getting it when he gets in :haha: then again tomorrow morning...
> 
> Glad you are fully equipped now you can relax :) I bet the pram looks so good! I love them, will look even better with you gorgeous baby in there :)
> You have an excuse to be a slob plus the weather is HORRIBLE!!!
> You haven't got much longer hun :)

Haha Mr Scerena is going to be worn out!! All for a good cause tho. Sex is pretty much a distant memory for me and my OH now....now the bump is getting big and moving a lot I think it freaks him out!

I hope the relaxed approach pays off. I guess with all the scans and monitoring you're having there's no need to temp or OPK too.

Fluter - I meant to say hon so sorry to hear your OH will be deployed so soon. Does your RE need to refer you for IUI or can you request it yourself?

TBP - good luck with the clomid! That is a long time to wait for a tracking scan but hopefully time will fly! And I would def blame the crazy behaviour on clomid....it's the perfect excuse! :haha:


----------



## scerena

Exactly :) only reason they missed it was because of the weekend... I just thought sod the monitoring I get two scans a week :)

Yes sorry my mr.scerena is called Michael :) he doesn't mind bless him :)

Aw yes I can imagine it being a bit scary for your oh... Do you feel like you want to bd???

We need a new bump pic JWB :dance:

I am hopin everything is okay with bean :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

My little girl was born yesterday at 8.02pm weighing a tiny 6lbs 7oz. Totally not the delivery we had planned as it was induced, epidural and forceps in the end but she's more than worth it. She is nameless at present and I'm trying to negotiate my way out of the postnatal ward hell later if madam will have a feed. Will post pics soon. Thank for the support.


----------



## scerena

OMG OMG CONGRATULATIONS to you and your oh Hun :happydance: I had a feeling you was in labour as you wasn't online :)

I am so so happy for you though :hugs:

Aw how lovely a baby girl :hug: cannot wait to see pictures when you are recovered and well :)
Also cannot wait to see what you name your little gorgeous miracle :hugs:

I hope madam takes her feed soon so you can leave the ward :hugs: well done bean you done it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

CONGRATS Beanhunter. Can't wait to see her seet face!!!

Just wanta. I see an RE and they will do an IUI whenever my little heart desires. It's just costly. However the nurse gave me a website to consult for free/reduced injectible meds. I called them today to get the process started. I'm hoping from all that I read that my first round of meds will be free. The nurse also said that they usually give out a free round to military patients. The will send the meds to my docotors office for me to use when I'm ready. My insurance covers all the monitoring such as ultra sounds and I just have a co pay for meds such as clomid but they will not cover injectibles or any type of ART. So I'm hoping to only have to pay for the insimination portion. We shall see


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaaaaaaay Beanhunter!! :happydance: I'm so, so happy for you! Congratulations on your baby girl!! Can't wait for all the details and of course a picture.
Yaaaaaaaaaay!! Well done you! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Bean!! How exciting she's here! Anything is worth it. Can't wait to see her!

JWB, not so far for you next girly. So excited.

Rere...YOU ARE SO NEXT! Dang girl, 3 eggs! Lol are you gonna regret all the sex when you have triplets??! LOL.

TBP, blame the clomid. I think I'm gonna be right behind you on the clomid train.

Flutter, good luck girl. I've had good results on the thyroid meds. 
Who am I forgetting...Lily, have you been around? I know you' struggle as much as I do with pcos.

As for me...I GOT A NATURAL AF!! I have had the happiest period ever in my life. Its been painful and oddly light, but she's here and movin. So that gives me a 50 day natural cycle. The last one was provera induced. So the plan is to keep on the Metformin and levothyroxine. I'm doing boot camp 3 times a week. Once I drop the 15 lbs I've been trying to lose I'll likely give clomid a try.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- well I've ovulated 2, the third is there but she said it will fizzle out is that right??? I doubt I'm next but I am sure one of you lovely ladies will bring a bfp to the thread very soon :) I'd love twins/triplets as I wouldn't have to ttc again :dance:
Omg yay for the natural af :happydance: it is so exciting so happy for you :hugs:
Great for boot camp I hope you loose the weight quickly and get to give clomid a try soon but at this rate you won't need any meds and probably get your natural bfp :)


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations beanhunter well done x x


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi ladies! I was wondering if you all have room for one more? 

My DH and I have been actively trying for around 9 months and this month marks the 1 year of us NTNP. I have been through 6 rounds of clomid and have recently been diagnosed with an insulin restiancy. I'm taking 1000 mg of Metformin with my frolic acid and flintstone vitamins. I'm currently 5 days late but according to blood work I am not pregnant but I did ovulate on my own, so I'm waiting on AF to start so we can get started on our plan from the RE. 

I will start clomid 100 mg days 3-7 and then will go for ultrasound monitoring and receive the HCG injections. I'm really nervous about the injections, as I am not a needle person. Thank God for my momma though, she's a RN and will be giving it to me! 

I haven't fully read through this thread but would love some support from women who are going through and have been through what I'm facing!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ILuvRedskins :) welcome to the thread :)

There is a lovely bunch of ladie on this thread who will offer you support :)

Sorry you are finding ttc hard :hugs:

Gl with the clomid, hopefully it will do the trick for you, good sign you ovulated on your own :)

Don't be scared of the injection hun, I know it's a scary thought but you will be fine, I'm currently doing Merional as clomid didn't work for me and I have just got through 15 injections this month! But honestly when you have done one then you will be okay honestly it will be over and done with before you blink :) lucky you have your mum to do it :) I know it's daunting but it will lead you closer to your :bfp: :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thank you for the welcome! 

I guess I left out that I am 25 and my husband is 26. We've been married for 4 years and together 8! I am a special education teacher at a local elementary school...yay for summer break! My husband is the director of social services in a neighboring county. We both have stressful jobs and I'm sure that is not helping the process any. I'm hopeful that since I have a month left till school starts that it will relax me some. 

I don't temp or use OPK. I didn't find the OPKs helpful and I don't wake up at the same time, so I figure temping wouldn't be that accurate. 

Hope you American ladies have a wonderful Independence day and that the rest of you have a wonderful 4th of July :)


----------



## scerena

That's okay :)

I'm 25 too! And oh is 28 :)

Nice you have summer break more time for baby making :happydance:

Any advice you need or if you just want to chat/rant then feel free to any time :)


Oh yes i forgot thanks for the reminder- Happy independence day to all you lovely American ladies :)


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome IluvRedskins!!!! I bet that the met will help you out! Hopefully you'll go back to school knocked up lol

Happy 4th!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-congrats on your LO!!:happydance:

Fluter-thats great that you will get a free round of meds, do you have any idea when you might go that route? I remember several pages back you mentioned something about hypothyroidism and ttc and i never had a chance to respond. My thyroid was technically normal for most doctors standards but not for ttc purposes, which meant IF i did conceive it would be difficult to keep. After a month of being on the thyroid med, mine was in the perfect range. So hang in there and i've never felt better after i started taking the med. 

Scerena-don't count yourself out this round as the next BFP! you deserve it just as much as anyone!! Its so exciting to see that you have a chance!

JWB-do we get to see any bump pics before you pop?

Caz-how is pregnancy treating you?

Turboturtle-i'm so excited about your natural AF! i feel a little cousin about to join your sister!

AFM-i took my 4th clomid pill this morning. I'm doing pretty good on it. Turbo, i think you were right about the full moon making me act a little crazy. I didn't realize we were having one. I could have had my scan on cd 15 or 16 but i chose 16 because i can take off work early and be done for the day :blush:Plus i figured that in the past i always ovulated on cd18 with clomid and hopefully that will be the case again and i wont have to go back for a follow up scan.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I was wondering if you all have room for one more?
> 
> My DH and I have been actively trying for around 9 months and this month marks the 1 year of us NTNP. I have been through 6 rounds of clomid and have recently been diagnosed with an insulin restiancy. I'm taking 1000 mg of Metformin with my frolic acid and flintstone vitamins. I'm currently 5 days late but according to blood work I am not pregnant but I did ovulate on my own, so I'm waiting on AF to start so we can get started on our plan from the RE.
> 
> I will start clomid 100 mg days 3-7 and then will go for ultrasound monitoring and receive the HCG injections. I'm really nervous about the injections, as I am not a needle person. Thank God for my momma though, she's a RN and will be giving it to me!
> 
> I haven't fully read through this thread but would love some support from women who are going through and have been through what I'm facing!

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- :hugs: thanks hun, I think we all have a long-awaited :bfp: to come :) I will be happy for any of us ladies that get to see one soon.
I am so glad that your clomid is going ok :) I cant wait to hear back from your scan!!! What date will it be???
Its great to have you back actively ttc :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Teddy- :hugs: thanks hun, I think we all have a long-awaited :bfp: to come :) I will be happy for any of us ladies that get to see one soon.
> I am so glad that your clomid is going ok :) I cant wait to hear back from your scan!!! What date will it be???
> Its great to have you back actively ttc :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks, it feels good to be back ttc, but i think the break away from being on bnb helped me out alot as well. Although did check up on everyone regularly. My can is july 13th after lunch. this time ttc feels different. I feel much more relaxed and peaceful about it. I cant control what is going to happen so i'm just enjoying the process for the time being. I really think that after both of our operations, this will be alot easier! Fingers crossed!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hes my bump pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00183.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## scerena

Teddy- The break and being so relaxed will work in your favour hun :)
That is such a positive way of thinking too!! I need to take your advice :haha:
I am soooooo hoping that these operations have helped us hun :hugs: I am sure yours will have :) Im nearly out of the 6 month fertile period... but what will be will be, I speak to a few ladies who have had it done and they have gotten pregnant after the 6month period so I am still quite happy and content :)
July 13th :) not long now! Such a shame that our time difference is different, I will wait for you to post your good news :)

Caz- OMG you have such a big bump for 15 weeks :happydance: are they sure there is only one baby :haha: what date is your 20wk scan??


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-what is this 6month fertile period you are talking about? i can't recall. How many dpo do you think you are?

Caz-beautiful bump pic!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- they say after the op you are more fertile from 6 months but most ladies that can be a year, something like if the ovarian drilling works then thats how long they give it, I am not disheartened at all as a few ladies who had this done got their bfp from like 6-12months some even longer. I have had a good response as ovulated on my own twice, got a follicle on clomid since and then got 3 follicles on injections and ovulated- before I never ovulated on my own so I know its working :)

I am not sure on my dpo... the nurse said I could have ovulated saturday or sunday... personally I think sunday as I had real bad cramping going on and bd was a bit uncomfortable it felt like my cervix was getting it :haha:
So if I ovulated sunday I would be 3dpo :dohh:
I go for bloods on monday and have resuls tuesday, I am so scared that it will come back I didnt but the nurse said all the proof was in my lining and my two follicles had completely gone and the other was still there so apparently the other two would have been too- but I am a worrier and I am worried to get my results :haha:

Anyway sorry for the essay I am rubbish at explaining :haha:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-i know its hard to trust them, but i am 99% sure they know what they are talking about on this matter. Have you tried taking your temp to just confirm that your temp is indeed higher? Try not to stress over it as there is nothing that can be done now. I think its great that it did a suprise on you, it may have been what you really needed!! You had enough bd in there, so its time to wait patiently....ha, ya right!! lol!


----------



## scerena

I know I know I need to trust the nurse she is lovely too I always like getting her she chats away to me :) For them not to trigger me then I guess they really must have thought that I ovulated :)

I was thinking of doing a temp actually- I might try and temp tomorrow morning and see what that tells me...

Friday, sunday and monday we bd, hope it was enough, I used conceive plus on monday just incase the egg was waiting I thought it may hurry the little men along :haha:

Me patient :haha: :haha: :haha: no to be fair, it hasnt even sunk in properly that I have ovulated and I dont think it will until my bloods prove that with a high enough level so Im cool, just rrlaxing until then :)

So what cd are you actually on now? How is your oh good I hope???


----------



## beanhunter

We have decided to name our daughter Madeleine Grace. Unfortunately she doesn't really want to feed and we are stuck on the postnatal ward which is fairly tough going emotionally watching people arrive after us and leave before us. Feel fairly shellshocked and clueless but after getting a bit teary yesterday am getting lots of support from mw and feeding team. Hopefully it won't take too much longer for her to get the idea....
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/bd6aee85.jpg


----------



## IluvRedskins

She is beautiful and so is her name! 

Thank you ladies for all of the welcomes! I'm really trying to relax and hope that by doing so it will bring AF on! I'm so ready to try the next plan...let's see I think this is plan D now....


----------



## scerena

Bean- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Madeleine is absolutely gorgeous!!! Madeleine is such a beautiful name :) a beautiful mummy and a beautiful baby girl your oh must feel so proud!!!
I am sorry that Madeleine is having trouble feeding and I hope she starts gulping her bottles down very soon for you so you can go home and be a little family :hugs: it must be tough hun, hopefully not too much longer :hugs: is your little princess sleeping a little for you? Enjoy Madeleine hun I honestly have to say that she is BEAUTIFUL :hugs:

ILuvRedskins- I hope af hurries along so that you can start clomid I know it is so frustrating wanting to get on to a new cycle :hugs:
Have you tested??


----------



## IluvRedskins

They gave me a urine and blood test on Monday at my RE's office and both were negative. They also did a progesterone test that showed I have ovulated. According to my RE though I shouldn't bother testing again since I had the blood test...still makes me wonder though. I'm on CD 35 which has been my longest cycle where I have actually ovulated.


----------



## scerena

If its your longest cycle then maybe test in a couple of days? If you don't know the day you ovulated then maybe you could still be in the tww??


----------



## IluvRedskins

I guess there is still the possibility. HCG doesn't show up until after implantation right? I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I guess that's just my nature! It's been a rough week because multiple people are announcing that they are having babies, including people we know who aren't supporting the children they already have!

Anyway, we're off to another parade!


----------



## scerena

Yes that right I think, you are not out until af arrives :hugs:

Yes I know how you feel but chin up it will happen we have to stay positive :hugs: :hugs:

Enjoy your parade :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Beanhunter, what a gorgeous girl Madeleine Grace is, a a very, very beautiful name. Congrats again hon, and hope you get home soon xxx


----------



## scerena

I have been constantly worrying about o since they said i did- so i took a random temp today... My coverline is usually 36.26-36.30 according to previous charts, todays temp was 36.66 so hoping this settles my mind now :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Good news Scerena! And not long to wait for your blood results to confirm. And by then you'll be more than half way thru the tww!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun! Yes will be great as it will fly by as I still feel like I'm in the first part of my cycle for some reason lol!

How are you And baby doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hes a better pic think its to close up ha x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scerena

Lovely bump think your going to have a big baby :) whens your 20wk scan???


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww Bean!! She's so precious! I love her name. Absolutely lovely! I'm sure she'll start eating very soon. She's probably just exhausted...I know it happens to newborns.

Welcome Redskins! Good luck w/clomid!

Hi girls. I'm running around as usual. Glad to see bumps and babies and lots of eggies! Good luck, we need a new BFP!


----------



## caz & bob

sac 20 week one is 14th agust i have a gender one monday x x


----------



## scerena

Caz- are you paying privately for your gender scan? Looking forward to hearing what sex your baby is :)

Turbo- yes looking forward to someone updating a :bfp: soon :) how are you doing?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well ladies, it looks like I will start my 7th round of clomid on Saturday. AF finally showed up today, making this a 35 day cycle :dohh: this will be cycle number 10...first round of HCG injections and ultrasound monitoring! :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Thursday!


----------



## scerena

:hi: Hun :) sorry af got you but good news that you can start your clomid and be monitored etc... :)
A 35day cycle is good so hopefully on clomid your cycle will be even shorter :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks! I really got used to 30 day cycles with the clomid the first go around and then my first metformin cycle was a 29 cycle, so I'm glad it wasn't 40-50 days...don't know if my nervous could have handled it :)


----------



## scerena

Long cycles are a pain always worrying and symptom spotting- nightmare!!! That's nice length cycles, hopefully clomid will shorten it again for you :)
Roll on Saturday so you can start your clomid :happydance: 

I feel some :bfp: coming soon ladies :dust:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm good Rere. How are you? Any symptom spotting yet?


----------



## scerena

Cramping/pinching feeling and site boobs since ov but far too early to be symptoms they are just probably post o symptoms I think! 
The tww is boring :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Enjoy the boredom girl! One day at a time.


----------



## scerena

:haha: thanks turbo :) what's going on with your cycle?


----------



## caz & bob

sec yes hun i get a gender scan and 2 glossey pictures woooppp £65 pound it is at take a peek x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Not sure what's up with me. I got my natural period (yay!) and now I'm super crampy and majorly emotional. I felt like crying on the way in to work and I'm NOT a cry-er. My face is seriously breaking out and it makes me sad. I've not had issues with acne for yeaaaarrrs. 

For the most part I've been living vicariously through my sister. She's already starting to show! Kinda jealous, but really happy. Its such a difficult set of emotions. I take her shopping all the time. Such cute baby stuff out there. We should find out the sex right around my bday. Great present!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- Aw hun :hugs/ I had nasty acne and cramps during o- maybe you are ovulating??? 
How lovely you find the sex out around your birthday :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I feel like I'm ovulating. I really hope so. Would be nice. Yeah, I'm almost positive its a girl. Just a feeling I have, plus the Chinese predictor says its a high chance of a girl.

Have you ever noticed how quiet BnB gets right after the full moon??! I can practically hear crickets on the boards. LOL.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- :haha: yes I can hear the crickets too :haha: bnb seems to go quiet doesn't it! 

Aw a baby girl would be lovely :) fx'd!!!

Do you ladies have anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## fluterby429

I hear ya girls...all my boards are pretty quiet


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! Just thought I would drop in! My RE told me today to it and start the Clomid on Sunday since my flow was not very normal until today. So I'm counting today as CD 1!

In other news, I got to spend the day relaxing and having fun at the pool today for my little sister's birthday. She turned 11 today! Tomorrow the hubby and I are going to enjoy a round of golf with my dad and brothers. I'm not really sure if we have anything else planned or not...

Do you ladies have any fun plans for the weekend or any upcoming vacations?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

No upcoming vacations since we're broke after DH's shoulder surgery and time off work. Boo. :( Maybe someone else is going somewhere fun and I can live vicariously through them. lol ;)

I broke down and tested finally....:bfn: :(

I did my CD 24 blood tests today but won't have the results back until Monday. My chart doesn't look good though. (click my ticker to see it) I'm so disappointed. I was SOOOOO optimistic with the first round of clomid and everything. :(


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck IluvRedskins!!!

CdEquestrian keep the faith. I know exactly how you feel. I always felt so hopeful on clomid cycles.


----------



## scerena

ILuvRedskins- sounds like you have a lovely chilled weekend planned :)
Yay for starting clomid tomorrow :happydance:
I have no vacations now I come back from the Dominican republic last month we had a two week holiday was lovely :)

Equestrian- your chart shows ovulation so you are still in the game :hugs: good luck hun :dust: let us know your blood work results please :) I do mine Monday and get results Tuesday :)

Fluter- how's the thyroid meds going?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all having a nice weekend cant wait for the morning got my gender scan i will post on her as soon as i get back x x x


----------



## scerena

Caz- looking forward to your update :dance: what gender do you think your baby is???
I think we should all guess for fun...???

I think a little baby boy (from your bump) 
But maybe a baby girl... Arhhh I don't know I'm going to guess a BOY :)


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all,sorry i wasnt online for so long


----------



## scerena

:hi: pink mum how have you been doing?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum- :hugs: i hope you are doing well?

BH-such a beautiful little girl!

I've been logging in daily but i never get far enough to be able to respond and its been frustrating!! I'm always getting interrupted on my bnb time! Today is cd 12 and i started using opk's yesterday. I'm not really sure if we will do a scheduled bd this cycle with clomid. We bd yesterday and i think maybe tomorrow (cd 13), then i'm thinking of waiting until cd 16 to do bd again? that is the day of my scan and i will do more about when i will pop those eggies out! i hope i get 2 good ones! 

Scerena-Dh is doing much better. He has some ways to go but its good to have him back. Thanks for asking. tomorrow is your blood test, right?


----------



## scerena

Teddy- great to see you on here :) yes that sounds like a plan! Hopin your cd16 scan shows a few mature follicles for you and a couple release :hugs: that would be great :)
So glad your oh is doing better hun :hugs:
Yes bloods tomorrow I can phone up for the results on Tuesday- nervous!


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks TBP, I agree she's pretty cute but then I'm biased. 
We were kept in until Thursday as madam wasn't feeding well. It's still not great but it's improving. I felt quite disconnected from her while in hospital. Think it was the shock of the induction and the horror of the post natal ward but today I can't stop staring at her and smiling. She's really quite a miracle and I any believe she's mine. She is worth all the ops, USS and cysts a hundred times over. 
Scerena - hope your bloods are good. I have everything crossed. 
Caz - I'm not even going to try and guess. I was sure Maddie was a boy the whole pregnancy and was shocked not to see boy bits when she was put on my chest after delivery!


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks TBP, I agree she's pretty cute but then I'm biased. 
We were kept in until Thursday as madam wasn't feeding well. It's still not great but it's improving. I felt quite disconnected from her while in hospital. Think it was the shock of the induction and the horror of the post natal ward but today I can't stop staring at her and smiling. She's really quite a miracle and I any believe she's mine. She is worth all the ops, USS and cysts a hundred times over. 
Scerena - hope your bloods are good. I have everything crossed. 
Caz - I'm not even going to try and guess. I was sure Maddie was a boy the whole pregnancy and was shocked not to see boy bits when she was put on my chest after delivery!


----------



## scerena

Bean- so glad that you are both home now safe and sound :hugs: so is madam feeding alot better now??
Happy 1 week old maddie :happydance:

Thanks for the good luck for bloods, I get results tuesday to see if ovulation occured fx'd! I want to be joining you soon as a mummy!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls were having a girl were calling her talia hers some pic of her x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120709-00186.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120709-00187.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120709-00188.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daopdesign

Hi Girls :hi: just wanted to quickly pop on and say a massive congrats to you BH! :happydance::flower: She's absolutely adorable and you must be so relieved the pregnancies over and you finally have your little sweetheart. Not long for you now JWB :)))

Glad to see you back TBP and TT :)

William's nearly 7 weeks, can you believe it. Time has gone so fast and already he's staying awake more in the day but he's still getting me up once in the night for a feed. Can't wait to have a full night's uninterrupted kip!!!!

Having time for myself is few and far between so I haven't even had time to catch up with what's going on with everyone else, this thread moves so fast! I'm still waiting for my first post pregnancy AF to show. They say it should come within 6-8 weeks but we'll see if my PCOS get's the better of me. I miss testing for my surge! LOL Have a few left so might start tomorrow just for the fun of it. OH and I definitely want one more and he says wait and see if it happens naturally but I have high doubts about that seeing as both my pregnancies were on the Clomid. I'll wait a bit yet though before thinking about Clomid again, give my body a bit more time to heal. You girls must think I'm mad.. not getting time as it is but the way I look at it is I don't want to leave it too long as I am getting on a bit now at 30 haha. Would really just like all the baby making stuff out the way I think :) Anyway, testing for your OV is fun, right!?:thumbup:

What's going on with you now Scerena? How are things going for you and with the injectables? I'd love to sit and read through the last 20 or so pages but tea is on the go and I don't think OH will appreciate a burnt chicken.

Attached an updated pic of my wee willy! he's not 5 pounds anymore, more like a whopping 10 I reckon !!! ...

thank god for pull out keyboard shelves :D I'm great at multi tasking!
 



Attached Files:







084.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









052.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beanhunter

He's so cute daop!
Congrats caz. I'm loving having my little girlie


----------



## daopdesign

great news Caz :) so pleased for you xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I just wanted to say all of you ladies are amazing!! Its so nice that everyone keeps in touch and we get to see all the baby pics. We're a great little family and I don't think this thread would have survived without Rere. :hugs: to everyone. 

Afm, I think I "might" be gearing up to ovulate. I've had massive breakouts on my neck and chin still and getting cramps regularly. I'm noticing this happens for me around cd 8-10 each cycle. I'm so excited to actually see a "cycle"!


----------



## scerena

:hi: daop :) William is gorgeous! Well done! Yh try again how exciting :happydance: I can imagine life is a bit hectic bless thanks for checking in :)
Injectables are going good I had a nice lining and 3 eggies did t need the trigger as they reacon I ovulated two as 2 were not visable and fluid on my linig the day they checked so fingers crossed!

Caz- amazing scan do happy you have you baby girl on the way :dance: and what a beautiful name you must be so excited!
Time to go girlie shopping :happydance:

Turbo- thanks hun :hugs: we do have a great bunch of ladies an the scans/ baby pics keep us motivated :) 
Soooooo hoping that you have ovulated hun/ ovulating!!! :happydance: things seem to be lookin up for you :dance: come on eggies :)

Afm- had bloods done today, now I'm petrified they will say I haven't ovulated even though everything looks like I have- I guess tomorrow is judgement day!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh I just love all the baby pics and the u/s pics!!!!

Congrats to you all


----------



## scerena

Fluter- how are you doing?? Good I hope? 
Very exciting seeing Them all I agree :)


----------



## fluterby429

I'm good. I decided to test like a dummy at what I'm guessing 11dpo and got my usual bfn. idk why I even tested because we didn't even "try" this cycle lol. 

Scerena how are you doing?


----------



## scerena

Aw fluter it's one of them where you still have a glimmer of hope even if you know you didn't try :hugs: 
I'm good thanks get my progesterone results back today kind of nervous...
That's about it my cycle had become officially boring :haha:


----------



## scerena

Well just got off the phone I definitly ovulated :wohoo: my progesterone number was 39 :dance:


----------



## beanhunter

Yay scerena. :happydance:


----------



## scerena

I'm so happy :wohoo: them two eggies did release :)


----------



## pink mum

yayyy for scerena,
tbp m fine h abt u


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Scerena!!! I'm so happy for you


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies :happydance: I am so happy that the injectables have worked for me!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Wow Rere! What a great number! I hope you caught both of them. How exciting!


----------



## scerena

That would be great I am trying to stay positive at the moment :)
Not to sure on progesterone numbers :shrug: she just said I did indeed ovulate :)
How are you today??

Hope all You other ladies are doing good?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-:happydance::happydance: great news on ovulation!!! now move that stress and anxiety over to the tww! lol! where are you in the tww? are you symptom spotting?

Dao-such a beautiful little boy!

Caz-i love your scan pics!

yes, it is so nice to see all the ultrasound pictures and all the little bundle of joy pics! it gives me hope. 

And i agree with TT, thank you Scerena for all you do because without your constant encouraging words and being here, this thread would not move like it does :hugs: so thank you!

AFM-i'm on cd 14 and i'm getting ewcm. My follicle scan is on friday cd 16 so a few more days. My opk's are still negative. I'm regretting not scheduling my scan on cd 15 but i thought it would be less stress after the appt since i usually ovulate cd 16-18! i hope my body doesn't decide to switch it up on me!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- I think I am 9dpo as I really think I ovulated on the sunday... I havent been symtom spotting but noticed some symptoms but trying not to read too much into it so I dont feel silly when the :witch: arrives...

Awww thank you so much Teddy & Turbo :hugs: :hugs: Us ladies have been through such a long journey together that I always want to check up on you all :)

EWCM- Such a good sign :happydance: I hope your body waits until your scan so that you can see some nice follies on the screen 
My fx'd tightly for you :dust:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena-wow, your tww is in the second phase!! i hope AF stays away...idk but i just have good vibes this month. I really hope we see some good news in this thread soon. It seems like it happens in spurts for all of us so maybe there will be a few bfp's soon!!


----------



## scerena

I hope so too fx'd!
That is very true we need another spurt of :bfp: I want us all to get one and be bump buddies etc that would be amazing we have all waited long enough!!
Are you doing anything different this cycle?

Baby :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Wooohoooo Scerena :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So, so chuffed for you. And you didn't even need the hcg trigger! Dare I ask when you'll test?? I know you're normally really good at waiting till AF's due....I don't know how you do it!

And I'd like to add in a bit of Scerena love too....you're like our thread mum! Thank you :hugs:

TBP...great news on the ewcm!!

And Caz what amazing pictures!! It must make it so much more real for you.

As for me....can't believe how quickly time is flying. And can't believe now Daop and Bean have their gorgeous babies I'll be next!! We've so much still to do but weirdly I don't feel stressed about it....plenty time for that to change tho :) xxx


----------



## fluterby429

well AF showed up and a bit early at that. I'm guessing it has to do with the thyroid meds. I think I might go in for a CD3 u/s and try another round of clomid while I wait on the injectible meds application process. Maybe do an IUI next cycle. 

fertility lifeline has a web-site that gives you some info and there is a number you can call to get an application for one free round of injectible meds and discounted rounds if needed. Thought I would pass this along to any of you ladies that may be paying out of pocket for them.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

JWB- you don't have to much longer and your LO will be here!!

Fluterby-sorry AF showed up early. :hugs: Thanks for the med website. I am going to add it to my favorites but i hope i never need it!

The only thing i'm doing different this cycle is staying calm and relaxed. I've gotten bad about even taking my prenatal vitamins :dohh: My main concern has been my thyroid meds. I need to stay with the vitamins though. DH asked me tonight if we needed to bd. When i told him no, he asked if we had already missed our chance. Silly man, he's so sweet.


----------



## scerena

JWB- I have managed a few times to wait but I use to be a poas'er I just can't take the heartbreak anymore... I should be 10dpo today and I will probably wait and see if the :witch: arrives- fx'd she stays away I want my miracle now :( I'm impatiently waiting...

Yes so proud of my body no hcg and my body obulated strong enough :) aww thanks hun I like that title "thread mum" how are you feeling?


Fluter- sorry af come early :hugs: yes clomid might do the trick for you as you are so relaxed :) that's great that site does that, although I doubt they do that here? You will still be gettin scanned often on the injectables won't you? Wasn't sure how it works where you are?


Teddy- aw your oh sounds sweet :) being calm is going to help you get your :bfp: Hun :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Well I called the RE today to schedule an u/s for a clomid check. I guess I'm going back that route per the insistance of my dh. I'm doing this and hopefully do the injectibels next cycle. They couldn't get me in until Sat so I will be doing clomid on days 5-9. Never done them that late in my cycle before.


----------



## scerena

fluter- I havent done them that late before either but I have heard good results from it :)
Glad you have a plan and are actively trying this cycle, please update us after the ultrasound :)
Gl sending plenty of :dust: your way so you havent got to do the injections :)

Lily- Hope you are ok????


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Scerena!!!:flower: How are you doing these days my lovely?:hugs:That's great news for you this cycle!!! Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry I have been missing in action for so long. I have been silently stalking and trying to keep up with you well I was away though!! I have been so busy with work. I recently went from being a temporary employee to getting hired on permanent and got a pay raise so that is going well. I finally have vacation and sick time!! I had to put in my 2 week notice though and threaten to quit to force them to hire me on permanent and give me a pay raise though!!! Apparently I had been doing a good job though so my boss got the approvals to hire me on and get me a pay raise. :thumbup: I was glad I put my foot down and let my boss know that I wanted more $$ or else I would of still been sitting there at lower pay as a temp with no benefits!!

On another note, my infertility DR left the practice and I was disappointed because she was the only female at the practice and I have never been comfortable with a male DR doing the gyno stuff. So I started to look for a new female infertility DR at aother location but that was a challenge, there aren't very many female infertilty specialists that participate with my health insurance close to my home, and many of them were in locations that are inconvinent, like in the cities where you have to pay $20 an hour to park and deal with the crazy city traffic, plus their costs for IUI were way higher than my current practice and our health insurance doesn't cover IUI so we are going to have to pay for that ourselves so I decided to suck it up and make an appointment for a surgical consult with a male DR at my old practice. Plus I would have to have all of my records transfered to a new DR office if I left and not sure what kid of testing I would have to repeat again before they could do surgery etc. So for time, money and to save myself a headache my surgical consult is scheduled for 07/31/2012 so that I can finally move forward with getting the surgeries I need so we can do the IUI soon!!!

As for the surgeries I need a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus because my uterus has to be clear before I can do IUI. I also may possibly have one tube blocked because the dye didnt flow through one of my tubes when I did my HSG, although the other tube was fine, so I can do a laparascopy at the same time and that will allow them to see if they can get the die to run through and unblock my second tube. The Lap is optional though and I dont have to do it, I am leaning towards doing them both though so I can have the absolute best chance possible to get pregnant, after all 2 for sure open tubes is better than just one. I am hoping that I dont have to do anymore infertility testing/exams since I haven't been to my fertility Dr's office since the beginning of the year. I would hate to have to repeat the saline sono, it so uncomfortable.:wacko: I was hoping to just do a meet and greet to talk to the new DR to make sure I was comfortable with him and that I liked him, since he is going to be a new DR for me. I was comfortable with my old DR, she was very nice and I was used to her. It's bad enough that the DR is down there looking at your vagina for 20 minutes poking around and is a female, I am not sure how I feel about a male DR doing all of that at this point, but out of desperation I am trying to find a way to be okay with it. I am tired of postponing my surgery and feeling like time is going by so fast, my biologcal clock is ticking and I am not getting any younger, I need to get moving on having my family like yesterday!!! I am going to be 33 this year!!! UGGHHH!!!:wacko:

If I am sedated and have the male DR doing surgery than I wont know anyways since I will be knocked out anyways,LOL!!! 

I am hopeful that maybe the polyp in my uterus is the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet, it could be blocking the :spermy: from getting to the egg, and maybe once I have the surgery i could get pregnant naturally!!Although the next challenge is DH's low :spermy:count. I cant change that after all so there will still be a good chance we will need IUI regardless. 

Do you feel uncomfortable with a male DR poking aorund in your lady parts? Or is that just my problem???:dohh:Don't get me wrong though the male DR I am going to instead is very qualified and skilled, his background is impressive for sure, so I should focus on that aspect of that and not just the fact that he is a male, he has probably seen thousands of vaginas after all and I dont have anything he hasn't seen yet right??:wacko:


----------



## scerena

:hi: wannabepreggo :) thanks I was happy to have ovulated on 11dpo :happydance:

So glad you are now a permanent employee and have a pay rise that is great :) nice you have some time off :) and well done for telling your boss!!

That is great you have a date and hopefully the surgeries can get done ASAP do you can start moving forward with ttc :) my fs is male and he is amazing :) 

I've had both surgeries and the lap unblocked my tube as you know so I really think it is worth a go :) you will be absolutely fine and then you know you have done it all, plus you will know if you have one/two working tubes and not left wondering :)
Yes it's definately time for you to be a mummy so hoping they move the whole process quickly for you :hugs:

Has oh had a new sa done recently? 

I personally had a female surgeon, I was meant to have a male one (my consultant) but he was off that day but I was cool with it to be honest like you said they have seen many lady parts, you will be fine hun don't worry about it it's their profession we are all human :hugs:

Please keep me updated on how things go :)


----------



## fluterby429

Wannabe I agree with Scerena. I've had both male and female FS and it's whatever to me at this point. I started out looking for female but found it harder to find. I would do the lap if I were you. I had one in Jan. luckily they didn't have to do anything but at least I knew all was clear. While they are in there they can check so many things, not just your tubes. They will check for any endodemtriosis and remove it, scar tissue and they will take pics of it all. It was pretty cool to see all the pics. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Justwantababy

Gawd girls, I think my lucky run with pregnancy might finally have come undone! A few years ago I had this lump on my lady bits, turned out it was a Bartholin gland cyst. Anyway, it went away, but has recurred now and again, esp if me and OH had a spell of lots of sex. But it never got huge and always went away. Anyway, it's back now, and it's pretty hefty! I can only think it's cos there's a lot more 'going on' down there with pregnancy, cos we definitely have not been having lots of sex recently!!

And as if that's not bad enough, I think I've got piles!! :blush: With the two combined it looks like a freaking car crash down there, and bloody sods law in a few weeks time all eyes will, quite literally, be on it!!

I know in the grand scheme of things it's not THAT bad, but really...timing could not be worse! :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Oh hun :hugs: sorry you are feeling rough :hugs:
Hopefully the cyst goes by the time baby is here :hugs:

You don't have much longer left Hun I can't believe it!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry jwb. Just allow yourself some forgiveness. You have tons of hormones going on, so its only natural. Anyone who can't understand that needs to not be seeing the baby born. Hang in there.


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks girls. You're the best :hugs: :hugs:

Rere I know...due date just 5 weeks tomorrow eek! So excited though :)

x x x


----------



## beanhunter

JWAB - I really did not enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy. I felt massive and was so uncomfy. I promise you though that as soon as you have the baby you can turn over in bed and I was much better - even though I had an episiotomy and that was sore. I don't know about the cyst but I got the other joy of piles at the end. Buy some anusol from the chemist, it's perfectly safe and what your midwife will recommend. Use it regularly - even if they seem better and they at least should not get any worse. Also get some lactulose and make sure you don't get constipated as that will make it worse. My bottom really get for 24 hrs after delivery and then was suddenly fine an everything back to normal. It's just the pressure of baby's head moving down. Hope that helps.


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks so much Bean. I really shouldn't complain because otherwise I'm fine....I haven't even felt constipated, it's just been a bit sore when I do go. And I wouldn't say I'm particularly prudish but the idea of the world and his wife having a nosy down there is bad enough without any extra lumps! I'm going to buy some anusol today, and will add some lactulose to the list too - thank you! Also going to try an epsom salt bath for this cyst, as it's supposed to help.

The joys of pregnancy eh?!

How's your gorgeous Madeleine doing? And how's she feeding? I can't even imagine how those first couple of weeks will be!! xxx


----------



## scerena

Can't wait JWB I am extremely excited to "meet" your lo :)

Bean- how gorgeous Madeleine doing? 

Afm- I am gutted- think the :witch: will be here tonight or tomorrow I know when she's coming and she is def on her way :(


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh really Rere? What symptoms do u have? 

I really hope they're actually preg symptoms and the witch stays away, but if not it's still a massive positive that you've found the dose of injectables that works for you, and were able to grow a good size follicle and release it, whilst not comprising your lining. I know all you want is your bfp, but if it's not then please take some comfort in that. :hugs: for you sweetheart, you deserve them. It will happen one day, I've no doubt. :dust: xxx


----------



## scerena

I really think she will I can feel her coming :cry:
TMI ALERT- just wiped and very light pink cm she is definately on her way no doubt about it :dohh:

I really want to get on to egg sharing now I just know these injectables aren't going to give me my :bfp: sucks I have to do three rounds and then wait for the whole process to be set up...
I am having such a bad day :(

Thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh hon that's shit. But you don't know for sure the injectables won't give you your BFP. For all we know, next month could be your month. [-o&lt;

But I remember all too well the frustration of another month gone by, and I know there's nothing we can say to really make it better. There are positives (you ovulating for one, the fact you've got a clear plan for two, and of course the fact you've got your fantastic OH thru all of this) but I know they are hard to see at the minute. For now you take all the time you need just to be sad. Then it'll be onwards and upwards to the next cycle and we'll all be here with our fingers crossed for you again :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

JWB so sorry you are having "issues". I can understand where you are coming from. I hope the things you try out work and it goes away. At least you have some time before babe gets here to maybe get it under control! Good Luck girl!

Scerena...I hope it's not AF. 

AFM: The RE suggested not doing clomid this cycle until my TSH level is rechecked and below 2.5. I just wish that was said before I got up at 6:30 am on Saturday after being at an amusement park all day and night the day before. Why does this have to be so damn difficult and frustrating!!!


----------



## scerena

Sorry just got in... Thanks ladies :hugs:

No more pink cm when wiping- to be fair I'm not even sure if it was pink the loo roll was pink an I'd just woke up :haha:

So just going to wait and see if af comes no symptoms :shrug:
Feeling better now and got stocked up on pads :haha:


Fluter- sorry to hear that hun, when are they going to recheck?

JWB- you are great hun always make me feel better :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

WBP-congrats on the full time job!! I've had 1 female dr and she ended up quitting the practice to start a family so i had to switch. I decided to stick with a male because the women are always quitting and leaving for their families so i figured i would like the consistency better. I've really felt comfortable with the male doctors as well but you just have to find one you like.

JWB-sorry about your issues down there. I'm sure i would be just like you being worried about the world seeing the lady bits looking less than perfect but you probably wont be thinking about it long because of all the things that will be going on!

Fluterby-When do you get your tsh rechecked? My fs didn't start me on any treatment until i was on thyroid med for about 6 weeks.

AFM- i had my follicle scan yesterday and it turns out i was confused on my cd. I thought i was going in on cd 16 but it was actually cd 17:dohh: I had gotten an almost positive at night on cd 16 and a definite postive cd17 morning. I had bad ovulation cramps all day and i felt like i could literaly feel myself laying the egg. So my appt showed that i had definitely already ovulated. He suspects my left side, which i already knew. I had a bunch of little follicles there but he didn't measure them. I had fluid build up behind the cervix which he said indicates ovulation as well. He said he thought i had just ovulated or was actually in the process of doing it right then and there. He told me to make sure we bd that day. So i rushed home and we got busy!! so i'm hoping friday 13th will be a lucky day for me! So we bd on cd's 11, 13, 15, and 17. Positive opk night of cd16-17. 

He also said he noticed i had some slight irregularity of the uterus cavity more then likely caused by the surgery and it was nothing we should be worried about. But i can help it, it makes me kind of nervous.


----------



## scerena

Teddy- :wohoo: so glad you ovulated!!!!!! You had the same experience as me this cycle and its great because they can see the evidence of you ovultaion- go you :happydance:
Your bd'ing looks great too :) sending plenty of :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

well I am supposed to get it rechecked the week that AF would be starting again (per my calendar but who knows when I will have the next AF since it was off this month.) I'm wanting to try to check it again at week 5 so I will have the results back before AF starts on week 6


----------



## scerena

I hope you can get it checked soon hun so you can move forward with meds :hugs:


----------



## Justwantababy

Good news Teddy!! Fingers crossed for you.. :dust:

How are u doing Rere? Has AF shown yet? xxx


----------



## scerena

No af hasn't shown yet but I have that feeling she will show any time from now! 14dpo today...
How are you feeling?


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena. I had a tiny bit of pink cm whe last month and got my :bfp: 3 days later. Also had felt exactly like AF was about to show. Try not to read into either way and wait and see.


----------



## scerena

That's bean, I'm just preparing myself to expect af so I am not too upset...

How are you and gorgeous Madeleine doing?


----------



## beanhunter

We are doing ok I think. She's started to regain weight. Feeding still tough but she's not ha a bottle of expressed milk for a week now but I'm having to use nipple shields for most feeds as she struggles to latch on. The breast feeding counsellors say she's getting there though. This was her a few days ago....
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/Madeleine%20Grace/P1000240.jpg


----------



## scerena

Aw she is beautiful Bean :) she is truly a blessing :)

I am glad she is getting better hunni, hopefully soon she will be guzzling :hugs:

Wish I could give little Madeleine a big cuddles, give her one from me please :)


----------



## scerena

Well the :witch: is here in full swing... I am absolutely GUTTED, actually gutted doesn't even explain it! I had a :cry: on oh... Now I've pulled myself together. Phone up the clinic tomorrow to get a scan then onto another round of injectables if that pain was not a cyst hoping I don't have to sit out a cycle.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh Bean she is a cutie!!!

Scerena....so sorry hun. Hang in there and keep on keeping on. sendig you a hug


----------



## scerena

Thanks fluter :hugs: how are you doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bh she is gawjus hun awww scerena so sorry the witch got you fx next cycle hun x x


----------



## scerena

Thanks caz, hope you and baby are doing good?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

BH-aww, she is such a beauty!!! thanks for sharing her picture!

Scerena-:hugs: so sorry that af showed up. I hope you are doing much better now. I know its hard but take comfort in knowing that you had a 14 day LP and that you did ovulate and hopefully all the injectible are a go for next cycle. I don't know why it has to be so hard for us all to conceive when its so easy for others. :shrug: Are you going to try and talk your dr into going with the egg sharing right away?

AFM-i had confirmed ovulation at the dr office so i don't know why i'm still temping :dohh: Am i the only one who like to see where my temps are? lol


----------



## scerena

Teddy- He will probably make me continue with three rounds of injectables before the egg sharing but I want it to be set up for when I finish the injectables...
Yep a 14 day lp I am well chuffed I suppose, lets hope this cycle I dont see the :witch: again...

So happy that you ovulated :happydance: I use to temp the whole cycle when I use to temp you are not crazy :haha:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Wow bean, she's just amazing! Isn't life just amazing??!

Hi girls! On my phone so gotta run.


----------



## fluterby429

scerena I'm doing good. Just hoping I can get my thyroid down for next cycle


----------



## scerena

I hope you do too fluter so you can move forward, it's awful having to hang around, fx'd you can get started soon...

I have my scan tomorrow at 11.30 praying I have no cysts so I can start injections tomorrow I really don't want another natural cycle!


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh poo Scerena just caught up on the thread. Flipping AF, what a pain. But like teddy said, an ovulation and a 14day lp is great. Just think of that one as a practice round of injectables to get your dose right. Good luck today hon xx :hugs:

TBP - I used to temp all cycle too...sometimes it's just good to have some kind of idea what's going on!

Bean - what a gorgeous girl!! Glad your perseverance with the bf is paying off. I hope I can do it. xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks JWB the scary thought for me is I only have two rounds left... Fx'd for no cysts in a couple of hours...
How are you feeling?


----------



## scerena

Well looks like another NATURAL cycle :cry: just been for my scan and I have a nice big 4+cm cyst on my right ovary!
So p*ssed off right now :(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Oh man Scerena, I'm so sorry to hear that :( are you ok? That is so unfair, I'm throwing a temper tantrum for you. What happens after the natural cycle? It seems like with your history of cysts, ivf is the best way to go!


----------



## scerena

After the natural cycle back on to injectables...
They said where I had three follicles the third probbly didn't fizzle away so I have to sit this cycle out and hopefully get going next cycle :shrug:
I'm so annoyed and upset I'm past caring today just had enough... 

All I can do is keep my fx'd and pray for a miracle... Thanks for throwing me a temper tantrum :haha:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'm sorry Scerena! :hug: Are you in pain at all?

I have to go for an ultrasound to check for cysts and i'm terrified that they'll find one and put off my clomid plans. :(


----------



## scerena

Nope no pain hopefully it fizzles out :)
I did have pain a few days ago but it's gone...

Hopefully your scan will show no cysts hun :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

:growlmad: So sorry Scerena. I know how much it sucks to get a cyst. I got one after my first monitored round of clomid and I was bummed. They had me take birth control for 3 weeks and then once I was off of that for 3 days start the clomid again. I didn't go back after that round of clomid. I just took a break. It's so hard. I know that i get really mad the first day and then the next I feel better about it and suck it up and move on


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun in better now and ready to go, going to just have a relaxed natural cycle and bd every other day an see what happens...
I've had 1 cyst before after clomid and it was gone by my next af, so this is my second which apparently it an be normal to get them on medicated cycles- that cysts is the follicle that didn't release it still being there after o I had a feeling I might have one!
I'm good though, how are you?


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry to hear that. I hate cysts. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks bean :hugs: hope you and Madeleine are well?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry Rere. Dang girl. You just get all the bad luck. I always thought I had it bad, but you've tried everything. And your body is amazing! I'm just fat. LOL! Well, I vote for a just all out relaxed month. Don't even plan or anything. Don't think baby, get wasted...idk. Do everything a teen would bcz they get pregnant just by drinking tap water.

Well girls, I'm not sure what's happening w me. My cervix is so high I can barely reach her. I guess that's good. We did the nasty for 2 days straight this weekend and now its back to busy busy life with work n all. I've been on my Isagenix cleanse for 7 days now, lost 4.5 lbs, and pretty much feel better. I'm hoping this is the beginning of some great things. Hope you're all well!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- you are right I get bad luck :( your not fat Hun!!! I am relaxing and I'm going to just bd every other day as we usually do, don't even want to track ovulation!
You are right teens just look and they are pregnant!

I don't know about cervix's I've never checked mine...
:haha: how you refer to it "the nasty" OMG you really make me laugh :haha:
The weight loss is great :happydance: whats this cleanse that you are doing?


----------



## fluterby429

Yay for the weight loss Turbo. I need to do something. I was hoping the thyroid meds would help me out a little but I don't think it has.

Scerena my RE said some people are just prone to getting cycst after a medicated cycle and that it usually means you've ovulated from that side and like you said it was a follie that didn't quite make it. I'm CD8 so I'm just going with the flow on this one once again. I might get some digital OPK's and test them agains my IC OPK's just for fun or to make myself even more crazy LOL we'll have to wait and see how that one pans out


----------



## scerena

Yep definately the one that didn't release I released two mature follicle from the left one mature follicle was left on the right and that's the side I have my cyst so that is right...
So we are only 5 days apart in our cycles :) cycle buddies :happydance:
I might not opk I might just be boring and not know what's going on but we will see neater the time :haha:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

LOL! Rere, I stole "the nasty" from one of the other girls on here. She used to crack me up every time she said it also. It just stuck! I've started back up on the Isagenix. Basically it's just a ton of nutrients that you push to your body on a cellular level. Lots of water and lots of trying really hard to not think of food. haha! Its actually really good for your body to not eat for a few days. The monks used to do it, still do I think. 

Flutter - have you tried switching from generic to brand name or vice versa? I switched from brand to generic and it really seemed to help me. Plus, thyroid meds just take time. Depending on how off your levels are, it could take months. I know mine did. You should check out Isagenix - https://voicewithin.isagenix.com/us/en/areyoutoxic_landing.dhtml. It's great stuff. My girl takes care of me and is so supportive. Sometimes you just gotta detoxify. I hear some pretty cool stuff from the ladies on there regarding female "issues" and they seem to get good results.


----------



## scerena

Omg you don't eat? How have you managed that? Noway I could do that your a strong lady :)

Yh the "nasty" is funny sounds like you don't like sex :haha:

Have any of you lady's read/reading the 50 shades books???


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lol. On 2 out of every 9 days I do a fool (full) cleanse where I don't eat. I just drink the cleanse mix. Its not so bad. I usually don't eat a lot anyways. All of my docs hate me for it, but what can I say, I'm not hungry till certain times of day. Lol. Yeah, the nasty kinda makes me think the words "penis" and "vagina". Lol I think those are more provocative than their alternates.

I've heard about it, but I haven't been to eager to read it.


----------



## scerena

Your well good doing that! Does it taste horrible???

Oh yh I get it now lol!!! It's funny :haha:

I've been late with the book and just started the first one omg they are really good once you start you are addicted!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

No, its not bad at all. I actually crave all of them. One is like a bubble gum fruity taste. The old one used to be pretty unsettling, but now its way better. There's another one that's also real fruity. Its just a matter of learning how to mix them. I used to put too much water. Now I just add a little water and voila! yummy!

Ya know, they made a big fuss about those books here in the US, and of course me being the one completely going against the crowd, decided I just wasn't interested. LOL. I'm not a heavy reader though. I get the voice books to listen to on the road, but that's about all.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I read the books when they first came out on digital books before the hard copies were released. I kept reading about it in magazines and saw something on the news. I was bored one day and looking for something on my kindle and i thought, what the hell? LOL, i started it and was like , SAY WHAT?! :blush::haha: I've read my fair share of romance novels, but damn i was shocked! But then i couldn't put it down. I've read books one and two. I'm about a third of the way through on the 3rd one and i cant seem to make myself read it. It got kind of boring to me, but i will eventually finish it. Its a good book to read during ovulation for sure :sex:


----------



## fluterby429

thanks for the info Turbo. I'm gonna check it out

Scerena I've read all the books. I think it is poorly written but the story line is captivating. Some parts of book one are rough to get through for some people. The 2nd book was my fave and the 3 was my least fave. Enjoy. I couldn't put the first two books down


----------



## beanhunter

I've read just the first one and thought it was really badly written and don't think I'll bother with the next 2. Night feeds are definatley a lonely place though and so pleased my husband talked me into buying a kindle before Madeleine arrived!


----------



## scerena

Well my friends have read them all I'm about a third through the first I agree not the best written book but I love it :) I can't seem to put it down I feel like a perv now :haha: 

Turbo- go you, you are very strong I snack between meals and everything! We've lately changed our diet due to oh not having a very good liver result..:

Bean- I can imagine the kindle comes in handy on the night feeds, is Madeleine feeding better?

Fluter- thanks! I cannot wait to get to the second book now :)

Teddy- omg x-rated isn't it :haha: hopefully you manage through the third book! I use to read a lot, the past few years I slacked so thought I best get back into it to help distract my mind a little :)


----------



## beanhunter

She is getting there. I have to use shields which is a pain but could be worse I guess. Sorry about your cyst. Hope you don't have a silly long cycle to wait.


----------



## scerena

Aw that is great to hear that Madeleine is feeding better :)

Thanks, hoping my cycle won't be too lon the natural one i had holiday was a 30 day cycle so hoping that I get one close to that again... Fx'd!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Sorry to be the convo-killer....lol ;)

But does anyone know if clomid doesn't work for you, or causes cysts...can you then take femara? Or does it carry the risk of cysts as well?


----------



## scerena

Sorry I can't answer your question I have never taken it my option from clomid was injectables, but I heard that femara is a softer drug, I would ask your fs hun :hugs: so have you got another cyst? It's common for fertilty meds to cause cysts as sometime you produce more than one follicle


----------



## beanhunter

Clomid gave me cysts. Was never any talk of anything. Wasn't offered injectables, was going to be straight to ivf until we got our suprise :bfp: metformin can reduce risk of cysts forming though and help ovulation. I was on it from aug, never managed full dose as got upset tummy and got pregnant in the October.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I've never had cysts so far, thankfully...but they're going to ultrasound to check for cysts and i'm terrified that they'll find something and I won't be able to do anymore clomid. :( Just me freaking out....you know, same old, same old. lol


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I think the best thing to do when you have cysts or the chance of getting them, is to stick to a low GI diet and try some dose of metformin (even if low dose). If your doc won't prescribe it, then ask someone. I honestly don't think it would ever hurt a pcos gal or a gal at risk for cysts. I've never known a doc to not allow metformin if you have pcos.

Hi ladies :hi: Hope all is well or at least our level of "manageable". I'm on my 2nd day of my cleanse. Feeling fantabulous! I've been reading about some of the PCOS success stories due to Isagenix. Its pretty amazing. I'm really hoping it helps me more. I know my body has been doing good, but I'm sure a cellular level cleanse with good nutrition can't hurt. The really awesome thing is that I have Zero cravings for anything sweet or carb. This is the start I needed to get back to my low GI. Anyhoo, just wanted to update. We need more bfp's! Our next baby is almost here and Caz is on her way so if we don't get another one our thread will be quiet after Caz' little one.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x


----------



## scerena

Turbo- great news the cleanse is making you feel great :happydance: You re right we need some more :bfp: ladies!!!!

equestrian- great news you havent had any so far good luck with your scan :)

caz- :hi: how are you and baby doing??


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun thanks cant wait to have me next scan but it seems to be draging 14th agu x x


----------



## scerena

Aw bless must feel ages between scans bless you :hugs: hope time hurries up for you :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Ok I gotta share this with you ladies. I never produce EWCM. The only time was a couple of days after my hsg test and of course he was in Iraq so it went to waste, anyway I had done some reading on drinking grapefruit juice to help with it. I read several posts from woman that would drink it and get it with in an hour after. So I drank an 8 oz glass today (I happened to have an entire bag of them by accident) it was several hours ago. Well I decided to check out the good ol CM and low and behold I had some EWCM. It wasn't much and the rest of my cm was still creamy but it was something. So I drank another glass. I will be getting some more grapfruits tomorrow and drinking up until O day to see if it helps


----------



## TeddyBearPug

fluterby429 said:


> Ok I gotta share this with you ladies. I never produce EWCM. The only time was a couple of days after my hsg test and of course he was in Iraq so it went to waste, anyway I had done some reading on drinking grapefruit juice to help with it. I read several posts from woman that would drink it and get it with in an hour after. So I drank an 8 oz glass today (I happened to have an entire bag of them by accident) it was several hours ago. Well I decided to check out the good ol CM and low and behold I had some EWCM. It wasn't much and the rest of my cm was still creamy but it was something. So I drank another glass. I will be getting some more grapfruits tomorrow and drinking up until O day to see if it helps

Yes, grapefruit juice is excellent for increasing ewcm. I've used it in the past. But be careful because it interacts with most drugs, so read the fine print on you meds, especially clomid. Thats why i stopped taking it. But it did help thats for sure!!



TurboTurtle80 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Hope all is well or at least our level of "manageable". I'm on my 2nd day of my cleanse. Feeling fantabulous! I've been reading about some of the PCOS success stories due to Isagenix. Its pretty amazing. I'm really hoping it helps me more. I know my body has been doing good, but I'm sure a cellular level cleanse with good nutrition can't hurt. The really awesome thing is that I have Zero cravings for anything sweet or carb. This is the start I needed to get back to my low GI. Anyhoo, just wanted to update. We need more bfp's! Our next baby is almost here and Caz is on her way so if we don't get another one our thread will be quiet after Caz' little one.

I'm so glad your doing great on your cleanse!! keep up the good work! 
And yes, we need some more bfp's around here!! hopefully soon!

AFM-I'm 6dpo and i have my progesterone blood test tomorrow and i wont get the results back until monday. I haven't quite felt myself since ovulation so i'm secretly hoping for something without hoping too much if that makes sense? lol. I've had major acne on my face and chest and its not around ovulation or af so it makes me wonder. My nips been extra sensitive but thats about it i guess. I'm hoping for a miracle i guess. I hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks TurboTurtle! My regular doctor had put me on metformin but wouldn't prescribe clomid, so referred me to an RE/OBGYN for that. He put me on clomid, but told me that metformin used to be considered some "wonder drug" but he said he didn't believe it did anything, and so took me off of it.

I still have about 3-4 months' worth of metformin though...so I started taking it again. Thinking i'll lump it in the "can't hurt...most certainly can help" category. I was taking 500mg in morning, and 500mg at night...so started that same dose again.



Didn't know about grapefruit juice increasing EWCM....why can't you take it with clomid? What does it do? I too, have never had EWCM. It goes watery...and that's about the best I get. The rest of the time it's either creamy, or dry.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

There's something about the grapefruit juice that interacts with the way drugs work. I don't know the exact explanation but I will find it for Yall! I was surprised. I had completely forgotten about it until I went with DH to Dr appt to complain about his meds and the Dr asked him if he was eating or drinking grapefruits!! Then I was like, oh yeah!


----------



## caz & bob

i took grapfuiet juice when i was on clomid and decaff green tea & honey and cinnamon the h/c is more for your eggs to make them more healty x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

From what I read,, grapefruit juice interacted with the chemical breakdown of most mess and its not absorbed and digested properly. Ive used evening promise oil to increase ewcm and had excellent results.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

CdnEquestrian said:


> Thanks TurboTurtle! My regular doctor had put me on metformin but wouldn't prescribe clomid, so referred me to an RE/OBGYN for that. He put me on clomid, but told me that metformin used to be considered some "wonder drug" but he said he didn't believe it did anything, and so took me off of it.
> 
> I still have about 3-4 months' worth of metformin though...so I started taking it again. Thinking i'll lump it in the "can't hurt...most certainly can help" category. I was taking 500mg in morning, and 500mg at night...so started that same dose again.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know about grapefruit juice increasing EWCM....why can't you take it with clomid? What does it do? I too, have never had EWCM. It goes watery...and that's about the best I get. The rest of the time it's either creamy, or dry.

That's weird your Dr said that about metformin. It certainly wont hurt and can Increase your chances in conceiving! Good luck!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

CdnEquestrian said:


> Thanks TurboTurtle! My regular doctor had put me on metformin but wouldn't prescribe clomid, so referred me to an RE/OBGYN for that. He put me on clomid, but told me that metformin used to be considered some "wonder drug" but he said he didn't believe it did anything, and so took me off of it.
> 
> I still have about 3-4 months' worth of metformin though...so I started taking it again. Thinking i'll lump it in the "can't hurt...most certainly can help" category. I was taking 500mg in morning, and 500mg at night...so started that same dose again.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know about grapefruit juice increasing EWCM....why can't you take it with clomid? What does it do? I too, have never had EWCM. It goes watery...and that's about the best I get. The rest of the time it's either creamy, or dry.

That's weird your Dr said that about metformin. It certainly wont hurt and can Increase your chances in conceiving! Good luck!


----------



## fluterby429

I recently spoke with my RE about metformin and PCOS. She told me that the treatmet for PCOS to get pregnant is Clomid, but metformin is Rx'd due to the other health risks that go along with PCOS. 

I'm going to look into the grapefruit and clomid thing. I'm not on clomid right now so I'm going to keep drinking for now since it is working


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I actually have no (ZERO) signs of any other pcos conditions, other than being heavy. Don't have high blood sugar either. Medically healthy otherwise, BUT my RE still offered it to me when I asked for it. She also recommended a low GI diet, which ALL pcos gals should do. BEAN is lean like you Flutter, and she conceived with Metformin. I think you need to get a 2nd opinion about Metformin. PCOS and metformin are enemies for sure. 

We don't ask for pcos, but the foods we eat are a major part of it. Don't eat anything genetically modified. I can guarantee High Fructose Corn Syrup plays a HUGE part in pcos as well as infertility. So overall, metformin helps regulate your sugar. Your RE may have an "idea" of what your body is doing, but she doesn't know for sure how your body is breaking down sugar. Grrr! I hate when doctors don't give you what you want! It wouldn't harm you at all to have a low dose of metformin for 3 months.


----------



## beanhunter

TurboTurtle80 said:


> I actually have no (ZERO) signs of any other pcos conditions, other than being heavy. Don't have high blood sugar either. Medically healthy otherwise, BUT my RE still offered it to me when I asked for it. She also recommended a low GI diet, which ALL pcos gals should do. BEAN is lean like you Flutter, and she conceived with Metformin. I think you need to get a 2nd opinion about Metformin. PCOS and metformin are enemies for sure.
> 
> We don't ask for pcos, but the foods we eat are a major part of it. Don't eat anything genetically modified. I can guarantee High Fructose Corn Syrup plays a HUGE part in pcos as well as infertility. So overall, metformin helps regulate your sugar. Your RE may have an "idea" of what your body is doing, but she doesn't know for sure how your body is breaking down sugar. Grrr! I hate when doctors don't give you what you want! It wouldn't harm you at all to have a low dose of metformin for 3 months.

She's right. I have a bmi of 23. Only sign of pcos was bloods, USS and irregular periods. No weight increase, spots or excess hair. I hated metformin but my cycles were shorter on it.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm heavy, I'm not a skinny girl at all. I don't have any signs of PCOS(other than being fat) I did the test for it and the thyroid is the only thing that came back out of normal range. I have normal cycles. I get u/s before clomid they have never seen poly cystic ovaries. I didn't want metformin we were just talking about what would happen if my tests came back saying I had it. But if you are having blood sugar issues and are TTC I don't see why one would have it Rx'd to at least see if it helped regulate things


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Well girls, I think af is here. Spotting commenced. It's a cycle tho, so at least I'm thankful.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Well girls, I think af is here. Spotting commenced. It's a cycle tho, so at least I'm thankful.

Boo :growlmad: are you sure? It was a really short cycle. Is she still here or just spotting?


----------



## fluterby429

sorry Turbo but you're right at least it's a starting point!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Actually not sure now. It was just spotting and is gone now. I had acu yesterday and she says I look really healthy. I didn't even flinch when she put the needles in. I had needles in my tummy to make my uterus stronger. Only thing she said was I needed to try and sleep more, so she's focusing on that. On my phone so I gotta run.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- hoping it isn't af :hugs: any more signs of the :witch: ?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Rere! Nope. No signs yet. Not even cramping. I had some feelings yesterday of cramping coming, but nada.


----------



## scerena

Turbo that's great! Maybe implantation bleeding? Have you ovulated do you know?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

It could be ovulation spotting or implantation, maybe? I'm holding onto hope for you TT


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks tbp. I'm completely clueless, but I do know I was having major ovary-area pains last Friday before our make-up weekend. ;) I suppose if I did, this weekend would put me right around implantation. Not getting too excited. I'm just more happy I've had so much activity on a regular schedule.


----------



## scerena

Good luck hunni you know I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Also so glad that you and oh made up and you have been getting a lot of action ;)


----------



## caz & bob

i had inplatation spotting for 2 days with this pregnacey so fx it is :hi: girls sorry not been on much been playing nurse the lad isnt well its a shame x x


----------



## fluterby429

I hope it's IB for you Turbo!!!

:hi: Caz sorry your babe isn't feeling so good. Hope he feels better soon

Afm: positive OPK day yay. I got a bd in last night and I'm drinking up the grapefruit juice


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Today is 10dpo and I've started spotting. I'm pretty upset right now :( 

Fluter-yay for opk!!


----------



## scerena

Teddy- so sorry you are spotting :hugs: why is that??? :hugs: :hugs:

Fluter- yay for the positive opk :happydance: :dust:

Caz- sorry oh isn't feeling too good hope he feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay for + OPK Flutter - keep gettin it! lol

Thanks Caz! I'm slightly hopeful. I always have some ray of hope.

Rere how's the natural cycle going?

Nooo TBP! No spotting. I really don't like that. Surgery was supposed to fix all this. :(

Afm, no more bleeding. A little crampy and extremely tired and hungry. Could be anything, but wanted to document. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Turbo I'm anxious to see how this plays out for you...things that make you go hmmm

TBP I hope the spotting goes away!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- thanks its goin ok, I'm not tracking o or nothing just bd'ing every other day, your symptoms sounds promising fx'd!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks girls. Idk. You know how we go through this every time. We get some slight sniffle and then we think BFP!! lol! I'm seriously so callused about the whole thing anymore that I just expect the worse. I do have to be thankful for the regular activity. It does cheer me up a bit. :smug:


----------



## scerena

The regular activity is great :)
I know what you mean I always think the worse, but it's looking good for you I am keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my son is better now woopp hes never been so ill like that before it was a shame still not eating right thow yet but he will get there hope your all well x x x


----------



## scerena

Aw bless him I thought you meant oh not your lil boy :( glad he's getting better, just hope he manages to eat better soon :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think i am growing dont look at me strech marks ha x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## scerena

Looks like a nice size you are popping :wohoo:
Sounds crazy but I can't wait to have stretch marks :haha:


----------



## scerena

Turbo and teddy how's thing ms going?

Lily- hope ur okay?

JWB- how are you? Bit long now!

Bean- how's u and Madeleine? 

:dust: every one


----------



## TeddyBearPug

AF will Def be here soon. How are you?


----------



## scerena

Aw teddy :hugs: so sorry :hugs:

I'm fine thanks I'm cd11 just bd'ing every other day no tracking I etc...
Hoping to get my injectables again next cycle...

We have an appointment with the fs on August 16th where I am going to seeing we can be referred to egg sharing whilst doing my last two injects cycles as I think Ivf is what it is going to take, hope he doesn't make us wait until after my next two inject cycles...


----------



## fluterby429

Caz your bump is so cute!!!

Turbo...did AF ever show her ugly face?


----------



## scerena

Fluter- how are you?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm hanging in there girl. I'm pretty sure this cycle is bust for us. We didn't bd on +opk day or yesterday (ovulation day) due to hubs falling asleep. Today is 1dpo so we'll just have to hope for a miracle I guess. How about yourself?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello lovelies :wave:
Just been having a catch up with u all. Fluter, stranger things have happened, and good for you not turning ttc into sex-to-schedule!

Caz your bump is coming along lovely...I was hardly showing at 18 weeks. Are you keeping ok?

Turbo - how's things with you? Did AF ever properly show?

Teddy - booooo for AF! :hugs:

Rere - will be interesting to see what your body does on a natural cycle. I think it makes sense you get referred for egg sharing whilst doing your next injectable rounds. If you know you're not ovulating on your own then I can't see the argument for leaving u to have any more natural cycles than necessary. How come you're not tracking this cycle? Just to keep it a bit more relaxed? 

I had my last antenatal class today and finish up work on Friday. It's all seeming so real! And as for my 'issues' I had the other week (and sorry I never even apologised for the tmi nature of it at the time!) my piles have near enough gone and I think the cyst is shrinking. Tho it's still there....if it's still there next week I might make a GP appointment....just face the embarrassment!

The baby seems to be all good, bouncing around anyway. Midwife appt on Friday so we'll see how s/he's lying. Not long now!! 

xxx


----------



## scerena

JWB- I had a 30 day natural cycle didn't track as was in hols, they said I prob did o due to the ovarian drilling and I remember feeling crampy for a day :shrug: guess ill never know :)
Hoping to o naturally and just bd every other so if I do o I will be covered...
I just want to relax and be stress free as if I do injects next cycle I will have loads of appointments etc... Need a month off to keep my sanity :haha:

Don't be embarrassed make the appointment they've seen it all before :)
Lovely time just for you now get plenty of rest lo will be here soon :happydance: I am extremely excited for you :)


Fluter- they say sperm lives so many days so you are in with a good chance still :)
I'm good thanks just plotting along hoping for a miracle too :)


----------



## caz & bob

Justwantababy said:


> Hello lovelies :wave:
> Just been having a catch up with u all. Fluter, stranger things have happened, and good for you not turning ttc into sex-to-schedule!
> 
> Caz your bump is coming along lovely...I was hardly showing at 18 weeks. Are you keeping ok?
> 
> Turbo - how's things with you? Did AF ever properly show?
> 
> Teddy - booooo for AF! :hugs:
> 
> Rere - will be interesting to see what your body does on a natural cycle. I think it makes sense you get referred for egg sharing whilst doing your next injectable rounds. If you know you're not ovulating on your own then I can't see the argument for leaving u to have any more natural cycles than necessary. How come you're not tracking this cycle? Just to keep it a bit more relaxed?
> 
> I had my last antenatal class today and finish up work on Friday. It's all seeming so real! And as for my 'issues' I had the other week (and sorry I never even apologised for the tmi nature of it at the time!) my piles have near enough gone and I think the cyst is shrinking. Tho it's still there....if it's still there next week I might make a GP appointment....just face the embarrassment!
> 
> The baby seems to be all good, bouncing around anyway. Midwife appt on Friday so we'll see how s/he's lying. Not long now!!
> 
> xxx

ye keeping good hun thanks not long for u now wooppp x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Ladies!

No AF for me yet. All I had was the spotting. I've been on this cleanse thing now for 15 days and have lost 15 lbs!! I just noticed I accidentally bought a size smaller jeans a few weeks ago and they actually fit. :smug: 

So I have this underlying feeling AF is on its way. Tiny bit crampy and seriously emotional. Crying at everything. LOL! I'm sure this weight loss and cleanse thing is doing funny things to me, so just riding it out.


----------



## scerena

Turbo, what dpo are you? Its great the :witch: is a no show :)

Wow what a lot of weight loss hun!!!! Well done you :happydance:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Idk if I did ovulate or not. If I go by my temps, then prolly not. If I go by the ovary pains then possibly ovulated the weekend of the 14th. Maybe 11 if anything. Thanks! Its been a tough plan on occasion. Fasting 2 full days is difficult.


----------



## scerena

I can imagine its hard! You are very strong!
I hope your ovary pain is a sign :) 
Sending plenty of baby :dust: your way :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks girl! I can definitely use the baby dust and we'll keep doing "The Nasty" just in case! LOL


----------



## fluterby429

well no AF is a good sign. I hope you get a surprise bfp in a few days!!!


----------



## scerena

Turbo- yes the "nasty" :haha: will get you your :bfp: I agree it's still a good sign hope she doesn't show at all! We need a new :bfp: on this thread :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'd be pretty surprised if I were pregnant. I'm positive I'm not. No symptoms and I did a test last Friday or something and didn't see anything. I'll test again at some point, but I don't feel pregnant.


----------



## scerena

Aw okay, but no :witch: still has me holding onto faith for you :hugs:
You are so strong still not testing!!! I would have by now! When will you cave and test do you reacon?x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Not sure. I thought about it this morning, but I was sleepy bcz I went to bed late. LOL so I kinda blew it off. :smug:


----------



## scerena

Well I will be stalking for a update from you ;)

We really do need another :bfp: on here, I wish I could just make all us ladies pregnant, we have all been through so much :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I wish we could all be the next one on our very next cycle. Its time for all of us for sure!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So here's my test. I keep staring at it. My eye sees something, but I'm calling it negative.

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMG_20120726_233215.jpg


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello gorgeous. I just don't know....I can't see a second line, but I'm just on my phone. Was that with FMU? And how many dpo are you? I would love, love, LOVE for it to be your BFP :hugs: :dust:


----------



## scerena

I'm on my phone- I swear I can see something so faint though??? Really hoping it is a line for you! Fx'd!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Ya, my temps just don't support a. pregnancy. It looks more like af on it's way. I'm OK. It's better than nothing. Sorry so short. On my phone.


----------



## fluterby429

tricky lil stick...hope af stays away fx'd


----------



## scerena

Hmmm I had a faint line like that and got af made me wish I never tested! Really thought I could see something too! 
Sorry, hope af doesn't show :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TT-sorry, but i can't see anything. I'm convince that those IC don't work! When i DO get my bfp's, i'm going to pee all over every single one of those and see if a line will even show up. Those tests piss me off...unless, of course, it says bfp! lol!

AFM-today is cd 2. I'm ok though. I was pretty depressed about the whole thing but i'm doing much better. I'm still spotting after the surgery so i'm thinking it has to be low progesterone, right? Anyone have any idea about progesterone creams and what is good and what's not? I'm going to use progesterone cream this cycle and i started B50 again. My LP was 14 days, so the clomid helped that, but i still think i need progesterone. idk. 

How is everyone? Has anyone heard from prettyinpink?


----------



## scerena

:hi: teddy, sorry the :witch: got you, so depressing right, but glad you are okay :hugs:

That's good news about your lp :)

The spotting I haven't a clue about? Would your doc prescribe you some progesterone? I haven't a clue about that stuff sorry I can't be of much help :hugs:

Are you doing another round of clomid this cycle?


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all,


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have picked my pram going for this one i love it x x
 



Attached Files:







prod_thu_12240.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> :hi: teddy, sorry the :witch: got you, so depressing right, but glad you are okay :hugs:
> 
> That's good news about your lp :)
> 
> The spotting I haven't a clue about? Would your doc prescribe you some progesterone? I haven't a clue about that stuff sorry I can't be of much help :hugs:
> 
> Are you doing another round of clomid this cycle?

I don't know if dr would prescribe progesterone. I'm going to have to ask, but i'm afraid he will say I don't need it...and i think i do! lol! I'm doing clomid again 5-9 100mg. 
Last night DH told me how much he wants a baby and how lonely our lives feel without a child :cry: He told me the other day that he feels like such a failure because he hasn't gotten me pregnant :dohh: That broke my heart! 
One day.....

We need some more bfp's on this thread!!

Caz-thats a cute stroller!!! or pram i guess is what your side of the ocean calls it! pram is cuter! lol!

Pink mum-how are you doing?


----------



## scerena

Teddy- Omg that would break my heart too :cry: bless him :( you will both have your bundle of joy soon :hugs:
Gl with the clomid again :) can your doc test to see if your progesterone is low?

Caz- loving the pram :) what one is it? It's very nice :)

Pink mum- :hi: how are you doing???


----------



## caz & bob

its a Bebecar Stylo Combination - Damson (138) from winstanley pramworld x x


----------



## scerena

Very nice ;) have you brought anything else yet?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ordering my pram at weekend when i have had me 20 week scan i can start to buy her clothes and stuff i am ordering my cotbed mosesbasket changeing unit bottles steralizer ect all in october cant wait x x x


----------



## fluterby429

caz I just love that stroller!!!


----------



## pink mum

m fine tbp and scerena,h r u girls


----------



## scerena

pink mum- Im good thanks on a natural cycle again :/ hows your cycles been going?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girlees! You all good?

I've just been to the midwife and baby has started to engage, which is v exciting and explains why I've had some twinges in my back & thighs (i guess s/he's pressing on a nerve now and then). But my fundal height hasn't really changed since last week, so they're booking me in for a growth scan next week to check bubs and my fluid levels. I know fundal height measurements are notorious for being inaccurate, but can't help but have a little worry. Sure it'll be fine tho. xxx


----------



## fluterby429

Wow Justwanna...soo very very close...how exciting!!! 

AFM: Thyroid level came back lowered at 2.1 yay so clomid will be next cycle. I had a few things still elevated like testostrone (a little) tri-gycerides and 17 hyrdoxyprogestrone. I have to have another blood draw for the 17 hyrdroxyprogestrone when I go in for my clomid. Today is 10 dpo and BFN so I'm sure I'll be going to the doctor the begining of next week to start another cycle...oh YAY (can you feel my excitment LOL)


----------



## scerena

JWB- :hi: how exciting baby is engaged eeeek you are so close now :) what is the fundal height thingy???

Fluter- aw bless still early :hugs: what meds will you be doing IF you have another cycle???

Afm- cd20 nothing new to report just enjoying the rest :)


----------



## beanhunter

JWAB - if the head is engaging then its lower down and the FH often doesn't change that week for that reason. Hope the scan is soon and reassuring though as I know I'd worry anyway. 
Still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of of you!
Maddie now a month old. Feeding loads better and now weighs 7lbs 15oz (was 6lbs 7oz at birth). Unfortunately I've had an infection this week so felt rotten but am on the men's now thankfully.


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Bean. My measurement was borderline last week and actually about 0.5cm less this week, but I do get that it's bound to happen as baby moves down. But hopefully the scan will put my mind at ease.

Sorry to hear you've not being well. But glad Maddie's doing so well and gaining weight like a trooper. Are you just loving it all? 

Scerena - the fundal height measurement is how they measure your uterus. It's supposed to be a cm for every week pregnant you are, give or take 3cm, but I was 34.5cm last week and 34cm this week. So it's not as if i'm massively out. Can't believe you're already cd20! Do u think u maybe have ov'd? xxx


----------



## scerena

JWB- oh okay I understand now, hopefully everything will be ok :hugs:
I'm good thanks, not sure if I ovulated I had pains the other day but can't be 100% sure :shrugg:

Bean- sorry you haven't been too good glad you are on the mend :hugs: glad Madeleine is doing good also and gaining weight :)


----------



## fluterby429

I'll just be doing clomid this round. I had to wait on my tsh levels before I finished sending in my app for the free injectibles. We'll probably do an IUI round here soon


----------



## scerena

Great news that you are on meds next cycle if u have another :) sending you plenty of baby :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

thanks Scerena!!!!

11 dpo and BFN so I'm sure I'll have another round AF should be here Monday


----------



## scerena

Still got my fx'd for you :hugs:
How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 20week woopp well i am gutted they havent got me pram no more they have stoped doing it gutted but i have picked this one what do you think x x x
 



Attached Files:







104..JPG.opt718x477o0,0s718x477.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## fluterby429

caz I think that one is super cute too!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I feel crampy and I'm having some random sharp pains in my bb's but I'm sure all of this is because AF is coming. I had a nearly pos OPK today...weird


----------



## TeddyBearPug

fluterby429 said:


> I feel crampy and I'm having some random sharp pains in my bb's but I'm sure all of this is because AF is coming. I had a nearly pos OPK today...weird

hmm, have you tested yet? a positive opk usually means a + hcg test! fx'd for you!

Caz-that is so freakin cute!

AFM-i'm on cd10 and i am really having some major hot flashes from the clomid this time! Im so hot no matter what i do! I have my ultrasound on cd 15, this friday. I'm dreading it now since i just found out i am having to pay for everything out of pocket now, since insurance only covers diagnostics for infertility. Now i'm technically in treatment and they wont cover anything :growlmad: 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## scerena

Fluter- :test: sounds good if you had a +opk :)

Teddy- bless I use to get really bad hot flashes from it too :hugs: oh no that sucks! Did you have to pay last time on clomid? Damn insurance! Hopefully you have a nice follicle ready to go so you only have to pay for the one scan :hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies how are you all??

Nothing new to report here cd23 today (I think)
Me and oh are off to the cinema at 5 to watch the new batman film so looking forward to that :)

:dust: for all of you :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Test Flutter!!

TBP - posted in your journal. :hugs: Stupid insurance.

Rere - Enjoy the movies.

Hey to everyone else!!

So nothing for me at all. Just working on losing weight. Lost many many inches...wish I'd kept track. My belly is getting flat!! So excited. I've decided against the clomid. I'm sticking with a natural baby if God will give me one. Idk what my future may bring, but right now Clomid isn't the right thing. I have faith in my body I guess.


----------



## scerena

I have faith in your body too :) yay for the flat belly :)
Movies was great thanks :)


----------



## fluterby429

I tested late last night and it was BFN...so AF should he here tomorrow sometime. Hopefully early so I can get a call into the RE for my clomid check.

Turbo after all the weight you've lost and treating your body good...I'm sure you'll be just fine.

I think I'm going to need the meds after doing some reading on my elevated 17 hydroxyprogesterone level. Im really nervous about that.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TT-super congrats on your weight loss!! :happydance: Keep it up girl! Do we get to see before and after pics?

Fluterby-did AF show?

AFM-i had my FS appt yesterday. I have 2 follicles on Left side 25mm :happydance: Everything looks good. Today I got my +opk as well! So i'm so glad i had my appt moved up from cd 18! FS said the best day to bd was AFTER the +opk. We bd yesterday, going do today, and tomorrow. This cycle i started taking b50 complex again. I think that is why my ovulation has moved up and why my egg follicles are so much better. In the past, my obgyn had me on 7 days of clomid to get these results, so i'm happy. Now if those eggies will just fertilize :wacko: If i don't get pregnant this month, i'm going ot be forced to ttc naturally. I cannot afford to keep going to the FS :cry: I've gotten some crazy bills in from FS office that i need to sort out.

I hope everyone is doing well? Its been super quiet:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Yup sure did! 

Had my clomid check ultrasound this morning. Got an Rx for 100mg of clomid. Not sure if I want to take the whole thing or split it up and save myself and visit to the RE. Doc said if I have NCAH I'll take the glucosteroids for a bit to level it out. If it was causing infertility they would just give clomid for that anyway.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

fluterby429 said:


> Yup sure did!
> 
> Had my clomid check ultrasound this morning. Got an Rx for 100mg of clomid. Not sure if I want to take the whole thing or split it up and save myself and visit to the RE. Doc said if I have NCAH I'll take the glucosteroids for a bit to level it out. If it was causing infertility they would just give clomid for that anyway.

Ugh, sorry to hear that :hugs: What is NCAH?


----------



## fluterby429

Non-classical adrenal hyperplasia. I have a blood draw on Mon to re-check my 17 hydroxyprogesterone. If it is still elevated then I will do another battery of tests to confirm NCAH.


----------



## scerena

Teddy- amazing news about your follicles :happydance: so happy for you and I hope you catch the eggy this minth we need a new :bfp: on this thread :) Good thing you moved your appointment :)

fluter- I am confused sorry :dohh: so are you taking clomid this cycle?? I hope your results come back ok :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm taking this cycle.


----------



## scerena

Gl Hun sending you plenty of baby :dust: looks like we might have a few clomid babies in the way soon :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think the bump is comeing a long x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120812-00207.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scerena

Caz- definately getting bigger :) aw love seeing baby bumps :)

JWB- how are you doing hun? Only a week to go! (if you haven't gave birth already)?

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Great Bump!!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Caz-your bump is looking great!! 

Fluterby-are you taking soy along with the clomid as well? I think i might be getting you mixed up with another :dohh: 

Scerena-where are you on your cycle?

AFM-i woke up with some major ovulation pain this morning! I think that eggy is popping out as I type :happydance: We bd on Fri, Sat, and will do again today. I think i'm going to have bd tomorrow as well. This is an all or nothing cycle!


----------



## fluterby429

No teddy I'm not. You are not supposed to mix the two :) Woohoo for O hope you catch the egg


----------



## scerena

Teddy in cd29 today... Waiting for af... :wohoo: yay for ovulation! Hope you catch the eggy :)


----------



## beanhunter

Just popping in to say :hi:
Off to look after a rather overtired baby who won't go to sleep!


----------



## scerena

:hi: bean :)
Awww bless Madeleine :hugs: how are you both?


----------



## beanhunter

We are good. She's generally such a good baby but has been majorly fighting going to sleep all afternoon and evening and is now overtired and cranky. It's only especially hard as my husband is on nights this weekend so there's nobody to moan too. Can't believe she's 6 weeks already.


----------



## scerena

You are very blessed :) I know time is flying by! Does she still look the same or changing quickly?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Bean-wow, 6 weeks already!! time is flying by!!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi Rere....no baby here yet! Though I do feel s/he's moving down all the time. Growth scan was fine and baby's well engaged now. And (sorry tmi!) I lost some mucous plug yesterday....so a sign something is happening. Overall tho I'm still feeling ok so in no massive rush to get baby out other than to meet him/her and know they're safe. Really I'm just tired, but having a day on the sofa today yippee!

How are you doing hon? What cd are you now? Hope the break from meds this cycle has done you good :hugs:

TBP - that's brilliant news! Excellent sized follicles....hope those sperm catch one!

Caz - bump has definitely come along! Over half way now eek!

And Bean....can't believe it's been 6 weeks! Glad to hear Madeleine's generally a good baby for you. She maybe just doesn't want to miss out on anything by going for a nap! xx


----------



## Justwantababy

ps Just realised it was a year yesterday Rere set up this thread! We've been through a lot ladies - I know for me your support has been invaluable. Thank you x x :hugs:

Babydust to those still waiting for their BFPs and forever babies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## scerena

JWB- so glad things ate happening down there and you are getting plenty of rest before your babys birth :)
I'm cd30 today, scan tomorrow to check the cyst... Waiting on af not sure if I ovulated so not sure when :shrugg:

Omg a year yesterday! We've had two births and we've got you pregnant that's a lot in a year! Plus a majority of us were on the clomid thread before this one been a long journey :hugs:
You ladies are great :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i have me scan tomoz at 9.40am cant wait wooooppppp x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

We've all been together for a very long time. I'd be lost without you girls. We're far apart, but you're all some of my closest friends. I share things with you all that I don't share with people here. :smug: We need a bigger hug emoticon :hugs: Lol we need a group hug emoticon!!


----------



## beanhunter

I also don't think I'd have got through this without the support from here. Not just the infertility stuff but dealing with the emotions of finally getting pregnant only to learn that I'm going to lose my mum.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

It has been truly a blessing to get to know you ladies and be here to support everyone. Without you, I think i would be in a dark place mentally!! :hugs: We have been together a long time on this thread and even longer on the clomid thread!! I hope we all that that little bundle of joy very soon!! And i'm so proud and happy for the others that have accomplished their bfp's already!!

Scerena-are you going to test before your scan? wouldn't it be great to get your cyst scan and the dr tell you there is a LO in there?! 

AFM- i'm disapointed that my temp didn't go up this morning. I really thought ovulation was yesterday with all the pain i had, etc. :dohh: I guess it will go up in the morning. fx'd!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

To all you lovely Ladies you are all great :hugs: we've gotten each other through the thick and the thin :hugs: it's been a roller coaster of emotions and 4 of us got our forever babies and this gives us ladies hope :)

Teddy- I won't test I will just wait and see I think, that would be amazing but my chances are probably zero to none lol! 

Caz- have a great scan!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan and she is all perfect dont need go back now woopp x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120814-00208.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## scerena

So happy for you congratulations :hugs: loving your scan pic :)


----------



## fluterby429

aww Caz that's awesome news


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Caz-beautiful pic!!

Scerena-didn't you have your scan today?

AFM-FF gave me crosshairs for cd 16, but i don't think i ovulated until late cd17 early cd 18. would you trust ff or go with how the body felt? I guess it doesn't really matter except for testing purposes.


----------



## scerena

Teddy- yes sorry forgot to update, been doing my journal more than threads lately sorry :dohh: My cyst has gone from 43mm to 12mm, she also saw the fluid from it popping, if my lining was a bit thinner they would have started my injections today. Got to wait 10 days and phone up for provera if no af, if af comes before then call up for scan and get started on my injections again...*

Hmmm I would go by what you felt personally but at least u have a rough idea :) so happy for you ovulating and getting your cross hairs :)


----------



## fluterby429

Glad to hear your cyst is getting smaller. I hope your af comes on it's own so you dont have to wait as long to get to TTC!!!

AFM...last day of clomid...I hope it's the last day forever!


----------



## scerena

Fluter- thanks hunni hope that's the last clomid pill you ever have to take :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls hope there is some bfps this month in her x x x


----------



## scerena

Been to the fs-

I have my info pack on egg sharing, got to read that.

The fs wants me to do my next two rounds of injectables so scheduled me to go back in November...
As they said there is every chance I can get pregnant from them :)

So, I have done one blood test for egg sharing and I have to get my amh done next which I will do by October... That will give me a head start apparently. I have done all other tests I think as I asked what tests need to be done...

When I go in november we will set it all up and get my counselling etc sorted then set it up properly so hopefully 2013 will be us starting our Ivf journey :)

And oh's count is normal still :)


----------



## fluterby429

Scerena it sound like things are moving in a positive direction and that is awesome!I'm excited for you! I wish I could do IVF but it probably will never happen.


----------



## scerena

We can't afford Ivf at this point of our life that's why we are quite lucky to have the egg sharing scheme, I take it they don't have that where you are?
I am glad things are moving in the right direction though :)

How are things going with you?


----------



## beanhunter

Glad the cyst is smaller scerena. Also pleased you have a plan of what's happening over the next few months.


----------



## scerena

Thanks bean :)

How's you and adorable little Madeleine??? Hope your all well :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Rere, you're so brave. Idk if I could heart giving away my eggs. How do you feel about it? Its such wonderful thing to be able to do - a lot like adoption, but it comes with the same emotions I'm sure. Have they recommended counseling?


----------



## fluterby429

I don't think they have anything like that but I'm not sure. We can get IVF done one of two ways pretty cheap. One we can use the Army and travel so it would be $3500-$5000 plus travel or we can go to a great doctor in Mexico for $3800 plus travel


----------



## scerena

Turbo- the lady has my egg, with her partners sperm, I will know nothing about the child they can find me if they wish when they are 18. She will be carrying the baby, I guess it's like adoption except I won't ever have a chance to bond with the baby or be pregnant with the baby...
Yes I get counselling. I really want ro give a lady who has no eggs or is completely infertile the chance to have a baby, what could be a better gift for someone?
Althought we have fertility issues we can have children imagine being told you will never be a mum that broke my heart thinking people are dealing with that daily how heartbreaking :(
It will be tough I am aware of that, but I guess I will never have a bond and she may not even become pregnant, but I feel so proud to be able to help another lady have all they longed for an told they would never have I can help complete someone :)

Fluter- I understand what you mean hun, hoping Ivf will never have to be an option you have to tackle and you get your bfp ASAP with just meds :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yeah, it would be emotional for me for sure. I know some would say they're just eggs, but they're my eggs and will look like me and have my dna. I know we can make a ton of money here in the states donating eggs. Like 5k+ each time. It would just be difficult for me. Imagine I can never get pregnant, but I donated an egg and that couple had a baby. It would still be my baby and I know I'd hurt. I don't know that I'd ever be in the right place emotionally to let someone use my eggs. I suppose after I have all my kids and I'm done with my family, I'd be happy to let someone else make a baby, but right now I want a baby and I need my eggs lol. Do you think that's selfish? :hugs: :smug:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- I think that is such a great thing you will be doing with egg sharing. I think that is the best gift you can give someone. You're awesome!! I would do it if it was an option for me. 

I saw an add on a job search engine of a clinic looking to buy eggs in the Dallas TX area. I think they were offering 10-15k!! I would have done it but since i don't have my own children yet, i dont think its a good idea. I think by the time i am in a place to give any away, i will be past the age limit. But i think it is such a great gift to someone.

Fluterby-I hope you don't have to go that route for ivf. I've been coming up with my own schemes to make us afford ivf. I never even thought about mexico. Do you know anything about how they do it there?


----------



## scerena

I totally get what you two mean :hugs: I was thinking like that too, I've just come to my decision...

WOW cannot believe you get that much money for donating your eggs where you are!!!

Hopefully none of us ladies will need Ivf and we get a :bfp: before...

Here's plenty of :dust: for all of us :)


----------



## caz & bob

my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x


----------



## fluterby429

Teddy I do know a lot about the place actually. I have a friend who went there and know of two other TR gals that went there. My friend said it's a super nice place. I had my TR in Mexico and will swear by that place! I was treated much better than any place in the states. It's way cheaper too! The IVF place freezes your extra eggs and does a repeat at a much cheaper cost too. Here is the link https://www.ivf-affordable.com/


----------



## TeddyBearPug

caz & bob said:


> my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x

OH no!! Did you do too much work today?! I'm glad that everything is fine. Get some rest!



fluterby429 said:


> Teddy I do know a lot about the place actually. I have a friend who went there and know of two other TR gals that went there. My friend said it's a super nice place. I had my TR in Mexico and will swear by that place! I was treated much better than any place in the states. It's way cheaper too! The IVF place freezes your extra eggs and does a repeat at a much cheaper cost too. Here is the link https://www.ivf-affordable.com/

Thanks! thats good info to have!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Glad everything is fine Caz. What a miserable scare. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## scerena

I'm good turbo how are you? :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm doing alright. Just miserable dealing with family. I want to move so far away. Other than that, happy as can be. Have you started your 2nd round of injections yet?


----------



## scerena

:nope: still no af :( just waiting it out...

Sorry to hear that things aren't good at the moment :hugs: chin up lady your a string independent woman ;)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I'm sad to say that i started spotting today :cry: I think i'm 7/8dpo even though FF says 9. I'm going with how my body felt. I'm just so upset to see the spotting so early. I'm just shocked, upset, angry, and confused. Wth is wrong with my body. I really expected a much better LP this cycle since i started taking the bcomplex again. I'm not really hanging onto any hope that this is IB, especially since i'm a regular spotter. :cry::cry: Sucks ass..

Caz-how did your appt go?

How is eveyone else?

TT-sorry to hear about your family drama :hugs: i will post to your journal when i'm in better spirits :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Oh teddy :hugs: :hugs: I am so so sorry hunni... Take your time to get over what is going on, hope things look up for you, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

fine hun just had a anti d injection that covers baby for 2 week x x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I wanted to share my Isagenix progress photos. Top left is 25 lbs down in a little over 6 weeks. Super embarrassing, but I need to accept the bad with the good. Hope everyone is doing well!


https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IsagenixJourney/PhotoGrid_1345753637843.jpg


----------



## scerena

Wow you can definately notice the difference :hugs:
Well done! And the pics are nothing to be embarrassed of :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Rere!! I'm having so much fun. Oh, and I forgot to tell you's - I'm going to Vegas again!! We're going in 2 weeks on the 7th for my friend's birthday. I'm hoping it will be more fun with the new me. =)


----------



## scerena

Have a fab time holidays are just what you need it's well deserved :) glad you are feeling good about yourself hun :hugs: I really am :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Turbo love the pics!!! You go girl!!!


----------



## caz & bob

my pram has come not opening it till november turbo your pics are great well done hun keep it up x x


----------



## caz & bob

last night i reached over for me purse then had like a pain on my left side near my rib when i press its a bit tender down from me rib and round near me bladder could be round ligament pain i think not a clue has any one had it before i am 23 week x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Caz-i'm sorry, i can't help you on that one! :flower:

AFM-I am technically 14dpo but this cycle has been a complete wash. I don't think i even updated this thread on my progesterone results...but i got a 6.2 which isn't good at all :dohh: Then i started spotting on 8dpo and have continued up until yesterday. My temps have dropped way below coverline so i know i'm not pregnant. I took a pregnacy IC test because i know the nurse will ask if i tested yet, and i knew it would be a bfn. I'm glad i am temping because w/o the temps, i might have gotten my hopes up. I have been cramping alot so i'm just waiting for AF to show. 

How is everyone? 

Scerena-has AF showed up?

Fluterby-are you doing clomid this cycle?


----------



## scerena

Caz- sorry I can't help either :hugs: hope all is ok :hugs:

Teddy- so sorry to hear that :hugs: will your doc carry out anymore tests??? Has af arrived yet?

Afm- well I got a positive opk on Friday, links are below-

https://m1081.photobucket.com/album...86389AF222-1753-000001F724B70BCF.jpg.html?o=0

https://m1081.photobucket.com/album...7C92F45EC5-1753-000001F71A457EB1.jpg.html?o=1

I found a random one at the back of my cupboard so thought I would do it, hoping its a true positive...
Done a hpt before that :bfn: as I was getting cramps so hoping it was ovulation finally!

Sorry I didn't update here I'm mainly on my journal!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## daopdesign

Oh my god I don't know where to start :coffee: :D

Just going to have a quick read through the past 2 months posts!

AFM I have just been stressed to the max with a baby that needs CONSTANT attention, hence why I haven't had a minute to join you all or even time to think to myself. However over the past couple of weeks after changing his milk to the comfort stuff and now that he is smiling he does now appear to be chilling out so we are both now getting something good out of each other! 

Has JWB had her baby yet?? and how the hell is everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I am so glad your lil man is okay and you are getting some chill out time :)

Not sure about JWB she hasn't been on so hoping she's had her baby :)


----------



## caz & bob

scer love the opk hun nice that thats how dark mine used to be x x x


----------



## scerena

Thanks Caz- hoping it was a real positive I'm having no post o symptoms :cry: guess we will see...
How's things? Did you get answers the other day?


----------



## fluterby429

Teddy I took clomid this cycle but I think I o'd way earlier than normal and missed my surge. Pretty sure this cycle was a bust. This was my offical last TTC cycle. I need a break after 2 1/2 years and notta I'm just tired. I think it's time to move on for me and find something else to obsess about. I stop in a read updates on everyone and will continue to do so. I wish everyone the best and mucho baby dust!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Such a difficult choice flutter. :hugs:

Afm, af arrived officially yesterday. I'm getting regular cycles now and super stoked! Just may be in the running now for baby. Although I just wanna travel and relax. Either way I'm at peace with whatever happens. Its out of my control now.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

fluterby429 said:


> Teddy I took clomid this cycle but I think I o'd way earlier than normal and missed my surge. Pretty sure this cycle was a bust. This was my offical last TTC cycle. I need a break after 2 1/2 years and notta I'm just tired. I think it's time to move on for me and find something else to obsess about. I stop in a read updates on everyone and will continue to do so. I wish everyone the best and mucho baby dust!

Hopefully you will get a nice surprise :flower: I know we all need a break every now and then. I hope we see you back here soon, when you're ready.

TT-hooray for normalizing of your cycles :happydance:

AFM-AF finally showed up yesterday afternoon. I called and talked with the secretary of FS office and the FS is going to let me do prometrium and a trigger shot, along with my normal dose of clomid 100mg 5-9. So fingers crossed that this change in plan will really help me out. I'm happy that he said ok to the prometrium and i through the trigger shot in for a "wth" lets give it a try! I just have to remember to remind the dr for the prescription at my ultrasound. I go in sept 11 (cd 16)


----------



## caz & bob

scerena said:


> Thanks Caz- hoping it was a real positive I'm having no post o symptoms :cry: guess we will see...
> How's things? Did you get answers the other day?

think it was my bowel hun tbh but i will mention it to my midwife when i see her at 28 week xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls, sorry I've been off for so long....v quick update....our beautiful daughter Isla Rose was born last Saturday 25 Aug at 6lb 12.5oz. I had quite a long labour and still feel quite wiped out, but all worth it when I look at her.

Hope you're all doing ok...i'll try n catch up when things have settled down here. Lots of love xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats JWB! Get some rest babe.


----------



## scerena

Congrats JWB and welcome to the world Isla :hugs: I bet she is so beautiful and well worth the pain :hugs: get plenty of rest hun, we will still be hear :) 

I started provera today ladies! I couldn't wait any longer I need to get going with the injections :)
Hope everyone is well???


----------



## beanhunter

Congratulations JWAB. So pleased for you and a beautiful name.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Congrats JWAB!!

Where is everyon at? is everyone on a little break from bnb?

AFM- i don't get on here as much as i used to or as much as i would like. I guess its better that way, but its hard to keep up with everyone. I'm on another round of clomid 100mg 5-9. I'm getting a trigger shot for ovuation and progesterone after ovuation. I had to ask for it, but i'm glad i'm getting it. I hope this does the trick!


----------



## caz & bob

congrats jwb rest rest hun :hi: girls its me v-day woopp and she is kicking me low feels so wierd x x xx x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120902-00209.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies how are we all doing???

Caz- wow your bump is getting big :)

Bean- How is Madeleine and yourself???

JWB- how are you and Isla Rose doing???

Daop- long time no hear? How's you and your boys???

Teddy- what cd are you on??

Turbo- hope your doing well??

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Congrats JWB. Caz you have a nice bump!!!

This cycle was kind of a bust for me. I'm not real sure when I O'd. I was pretty sure it was on a Tues. So I assumed my period would be here this past Tues and instead I got some very light brown cm that night. Yesterday I got some brown spotting but only there when I wiped sometimes (never got on my panties) I took a test last night and it was BFN. Today I had some more brown spotting only when I wiped and then it went away. I'm at a loss as to what to think


----------



## caz & bob

i had spotting and then went away and then found out i was preggers fx hun xx


----------



## beanhunter

Good thanks scerena. Busy and sleep deprived but happy and wouldn't change it for anything. I still keep my fingers crossed for everyone here too.


----------



## scerena

*Fluter* I haven't a clue about the spotting hun sorry I wish I could be of more help :hugs: gl though :)

*Bean* glad you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

here's my test...what you think?

https://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj612/tbrown429/


----------



## scerena

OMG there is a thick pink line :wohoo: what do you think of it??? I wanna say a :bfp: as it's pink hun!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Is it dry yet? Looks like a line lady. Test more!


----------



## fluterby429

It was taken earlier today about 10 min after. I still don't have AF so we'll see what happens


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Only reason I ask is bcz it looks like the line didn't start and stop and usually the evap portion of the line goes away and the bfp line stays. I get that on my opks once in a while.


----------



## scerena

Fx'd tightly I hope it's the beginning of something I'm no good with evaps and stuff :dohh:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Fluter-i see a line as well and it looks pink. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp bfp i can see hun there is a line a nice one to get a digital one lv xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Fluter-did you retest? how are you?

EVeryone else :hi: how are you all doing?

AFM-I had my FS appt today and it went great! For once, i came away from my appt satisfied! I have 2 follicles, one on each ovary and both 22mm My lining looks good as well! I'm so excited that i didn't have to remind the doctor about the trigger or the progesterone either So i got the trigger around 1pm (burned like hell!!) and FS said i should ovulate 36 hours after, which would make me ovulate at 3am on wed morning. Does this sound right? He said to BD tomorrow and Wed morning, but we wont be able to do it then So do you think tonight and tomorrow night would be enough? I start taking prometrium on Friday 2 tablets a day. I have my progesterone levels checked on Mon sept 17. I'm just so excited about this! Any info any of you ladies have on progesterone or the trigger shot would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fluterby429

How exciting. Sorry I have no info on triggers but I've taken prog by suppository. It does have side effects. Hopefully they won't bother you too bad or at all. It's so awesome to walk away with a good report and hope!!!! 

AFM still no AF and I have not retested. Maybe tomorrow I will but I feel like that test was a fluke and I'm jacked up


----------



## scerena

*Teddy* wooooop :wohoo: nice follicles ;) yay for trigger :happydance: I feel a bfp this cycle for you :) 
Bd two day in a row sounds good if you can't do weds :)
I havent a clue about progesterone :shrug: sorry...
You get your levels checked on my dads bday :)

*Fluter* wow go you not testing you are very strong :)

Nothing new fr me STILL waiting on af :dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm just tired of seeing the BFN. Now because this cycle is all jacked up I won't be able to try again until November, which is fine since I had decided to just go back to the NTNP route. Just knowing there is 0 chance is still sucky


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well tebby great follis hun fluter get a digital one hun you cant go wrong scer fx she dosent come hun x x x


----------



## scerena

Af come this afternoon :wohoo: I'm cd1 and go in for my scan on thurs then start my injections again :happydance:


Fluter- I would test again so you know? I know it's hard seeing a :bfn: but at least you know? 

Caz- :hi: how are you doing hun?


----------



## fluterby429

it's a BFN


----------



## scerena

I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: that test before was a bad pink Evap I would write in and complain :hugs:

We are all here for you hun :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

aww man Fluterby, that sucks :growlmad: I'm sorry :hugs:

Scerena-yay for AF!! lol, the only time we get excited to see her!


----------



## scerena

Teddy thanks hun :happydance: was excited to see her :haha: how are you doing???


----------



## caz & bob

i am fine hun thanks good luck with this cycle hun x x x


----------



## pink mum

how r u girls?wats new here,just give me quick update,coz i cant go thru all posts


----------



## scerena

:hi: Can't remember when you was last on? But...
*bean & JWB* had their babies :)

And the rest of us ladies are still ttc :cry:

Hope your well? Anything new with you???


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena m still ttc,congrats to bean and jwb,how are u scerena


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls down to double digits wooppp x x x


----------



## scerena

*Pink* are you taking any meds etc??? I'm all good thanks on number two of my injectable cycles...

*Caz* not long now :wohoo: have you brought most things already?


----------



## caz & bob

not yet hun got me pram carseat 2 towels pack of newborn vests 2 hats and all my cot bedding and bumpers going to do it all next month x x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So we found out yesterday that I'm gonna have a nephew. He's such a cutie on the u/s, but he's cursed with his daddy's big ears. Gonna love that lil man to the moon! I'm so excited and things are getting closer and closer.


----------



## scerena

Turbo- extremely happy for you, your nephew is going to be so lucky to have you :hugs:

Hope everyone is well its quiet on here nowadays :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw great news turbo hope all you girls are all well afm bump is getting bigger i will post a picture at weekend when i am 27 week last week in 2nd tri x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls her my 24 week bump and 27 week x x
 



Attached Files:







24 week.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









27 week.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena no m just taking pregnacare n nothing else


----------



## beanhunter

Def growing caz!
How are the rest of you ladies? Can't remember where everyone is up to?


----------



## pink mum

Hello girls h r u all news for all of you,i got my bfp by the grace of almighty allah


----------



## caz & bob

congratulation hun :happydance::happydance:just need the rest of the girls now fx not long xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum said:


> Hello girls h r u all news for all of you,i got my bfp by the grace of almighty allah

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats to you!!! thats so exciting to hear of another bfp from this thread! how are you feeling?


----------



## scerena

Yay congrats pink mum :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

thanks girls,m fine,fx for u girls:)


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Pink Mom


----------



## pink mum

thanx flutrby


----------



## beanhunter

Congratulations!


----------



## pink mum

thanx beanunter


----------



## daopdesign

OMG Congratulations to you both pink mum! I bet you are super excited! I wish you a very h + h 9 months.

That's wonderful news JWB, I am glad you are both well and I bet you're being kept on your toes!! I certainly have been with my LO. He is sleeping through now and developed a routine but the minute you put him down for 5 mins he starts. I just have to get on with stuff and try and not listen to him lol. It won't last forever, hopefully by 1 he'll have calmed down a bit and be able to content himself. 

Anyway, I popped back on here this afternoon after not logging in at all for months (wish I had the time!!!) because I suspect I'm pregnant again. I'll be honest.. I wasn't testing for OV but had a slight incline last week when I got the friendly ewcm. Tested today with one of those internet cheapies (you can see pic here.. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61176

We talked about baby no.3 and I'm sure I told you ladies we wanted another but I didn't expect to get caught this early (that's if it isn't a horrible evap). Don't get me wrong we'd be over the moon, just wish LO wasn't such hard work. This would definitely be it for me then if I am. Must be true what they say about being more fertile then after pregnancy because I haven't taken any clomid.

Will keep you posted on the result when I go and get a FRER tomorrow. 

This thread has seen some amazing BFPS and births, congrats to all you mummies and lots of baby dust to you girlies still trying; your day will come soon xxxxxx


----------



## pink mum

thanx daopdesign but u know i had an ultrasound day b4 yesterday when i was 6wk 4days by dates but ultasound just showed gestational sac n marked me 4 weeks:(i was worried abt that


----------



## daopdesign

Hi Hun, but that could just mean your dates were not right and maybe you ov later than you thought? Well we're both 4 weeks 'ish then!! Got my bfp with CBD this morning :D Try not to worry. Did they do your HCG and when's your next us? xx


----------



## pink mum

wow congratulationsssss,happy and healthy 9 months,pray for me ill go tomorrow for a scan


----------



## daopdesign

I certainly will but I'm sure all will be fine x Let me know how you get on. I won't get a scan until 12 weeks x


----------



## pink mum

ya ill inform u


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Dao!!!


----------



## beanhunter

Wow daop! How old is your little man again? I can't imagine even thinking about trying again yet....
Was this a natural bfp?


----------



## scerena

CONGRATULATIONS ladies I hope you both have a h&h 9 months :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

Has anyone heard from Pink mum? I wonder how her scan went 
...

and thanks ladies, hope this is a sticky bean.


----------



## pink mum

Hi girls they asked me to repeat it after 1week coz they just found gestational sac.plz pray for me gal


----------



## daopdesign

If they do have your dates right then that is all they will see unfortuanetly. I'm sure everything will be fine and a lot happens to your little bean in a week! Hopefully they'll see the hb :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Super congrats on you bfp dao!


----------



## fluterby429

I think our thread needs a name change!!!


----------



## daopdesign

Hi BH! Yes totally natural just 5 months on but tbh I didn't expect to get caught this early as it was 18 months between my 1st and the 2nd pregnancy that ended in loss at 16 weeks (that was also natural). Son born in May this year was the result of Clomid so FX I _can_ actually take a 'natural' pregnancy full term as both my boys are the result of Clomid. Hopefully I've had my bad luck with the loss and getting pregnant naturally can work out OK. Let's hope! 

How is your little one doing, how old is she now? X


----------



## scerena

*fluter* what should we call it??? How are you???

*daop* just goes to show you are more fertile after birth :) I hope everything goes well for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Lol Scerena I just meant the # of bfp's on the name. Nothing dramatic lol. I'm doing pretty good. How bout you :)


----------



## scerena

Oh :haha: I'm so thick sometimes :dohh:

Well to be honest I'm lost wiv how many I'll just add daop and pink mum I think that's it???

Im doin good thanks, jus waiting to o got a scan in tues, u?


----------



## scerena

Ill hav to wait until I'm on the laptop as title is too long to edit on my phone :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x


----------



## pink mum

Hey galz hw r u


----------



## daopdesign

So how is everybody? What's your next move Scerena with injectables? When is your next testing date? How are you feeling pink mum?


----------



## beanhunter

Good thanks daop. She is 16 weeks now and growing fast. Had her jabs today so a bit of a grumpy soul this evening but just gone off to sleep after calpol. Feeds from me brilliantly after our rocky start but now won't take a bottle of expressed milk for love nor money! 

5 months - quick work! I can't imagine even thinking about it but no period yet anyway. Hoping it'll stay away for a while - it would e just my luck to get regular cycles for the first time ever when I have no desire to get pregnant!


----------



## daopdesign

beanhunter said:


> Good thanks daop. She is 16 weeks now and growing fast. Had her jabs today so a bit of a grumpy soul this evening but just gone off to sleep after calpol. Feeds from me brilliantly after our rocky start but now won't take a bottle of expressed milk for love nor money!
> 
> 5 months - quick work! I can't imagine even thinking about it but no period yet anyway. Hoping it'll stay away for a while - it would e just my luck to get regular cycles for the first time ever when I have no desire to get pregnant!

Before you know it she'll be crawling her little self about and trying to pull herself up onto the TV stand! My boys nearly 6 months and has just managed to roll himself over, need to spend more time getting him to sit up himself. He hasn't half calmed down the past few weeks :happydance: Finally getting a bit of peace and quiet! :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello everyone :wave: So sorry I've not been back on. I think of you girls a lot, and can't wait for the day when every one of us have our babies.

Congratulations Daop and pinkmum! Pretty quick work Daop heehee! OH and I haven't exactly been active in the bedroom since the birth, so can't even imagine making a second one any time soon! I pray for a sticky bean for you tho.

Life here is brilliant. Obviously we're a bit sleep deprived and the house is a permanent mess, but we just love having Isla. She's such a good baby and a pleasure to be around. 

Scerena how are your injectables going my love? How are you holding up with it all? You've always been so amazingly strong.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## pink mum

i thnk m out.coz m 9 wkz by datez bt dr markd me 5.5 with no fetal echoes


----------



## fluterby429

Pink I hope it's wrong. Hang in there hun. Maybe just needs a few more days. Keep us posted. Sending you a hug


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum said:


> i thnk m out.coz m 9 wkz by datez bt dr markd me 5.5 with no fetal echoes

i'm sorry :hugs: will be praying for you. I hope they are wrong. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink mum

i hope so,letz wait n watch what hpnz n next few day.remembr me in ur prayer


----------



## daopdesign

I just had a scan Friday morning, only to check for a viability (I think you all know what I'm like by now :winkwink:) and I have to go back a week Wed because it was incredibly hard to see anything. They didn't do internal scans so we were there trying to look at something that would be literally 2mm long! Not to mention trying to scan through all my blubba.

However, I'm pretty sure we saw a flicker heart beat and we certainly saw the shape of the 'prawn' baby and my dates were spot on minus 2 days. When I go back I'll be 8 weeks so hopefully see more.

Pink-Mum - they said they saw a fetal pole, is that what you're doc says they haven't seen? I hope it's nothing to worry about but bear in mind whilst we are this far along it's still way too early for scans to show anything solid.


----------



## pink mum

day b4 yesterday doc did a scan n saw a fetal pole n yolk sac.n askd me to cm bck after a wk.bt m spotng brown since friday


----------



## fluterby429

Did he do it vaginally? It could have bothered your cervix. I wouldn't worry about brown spotting. Sounds like things are moving right along :)


----------



## pink mum

i lost my baby on Sunday


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum said:


> i lost my baby on Sunday

oh no :cry: i'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: thinking and praying for you in this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

sorry pink mum :(


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry pink mum.


----------



## pink mum

i did torch screning cmv n herpes iz positv.any1 hrd abt it?


----------



## pink mum

hey galz where r u?


----------



## pink mum

where r u galz


----------



## TeddyBearPug

pink mum said:


> where r u galz

:hi: how are you? I think we have all gradually moved to other threads. I hope you are doing well?:hugs:


----------



## pink mum

m f9.cngratz on gtng bfp.


----------



## scerena

Sorry haven't been on pink mum...

How are you getting on?

I'm moving onto Ivf egg sharing in feb/march time been a tough journey with no bfp :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

dun wry scerena it wil happen for u soon.all da best.


----------



## scerena

Thanks sweetie :hugs:

How are you getting on?


----------



## pink mum

m f9.itz gtn cold over here.n bzi wid ma job.where z every1


----------



## Lily7

Hey everyone, I see our thread has gone quiet, I haven't been on myself in months, just thought I would pop on to let you know we finally did it! We are pregnant, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## beanhunter

Massive congrats lily!


----------



## pink mum

congratulations lily.hnh 9 mnths


----------



## scerena

Congratulations Lilly :happydance: have a h&h 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Lilly! Major congrats!!


----------



## pink mum

hello galz


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hey, how are you?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls just popped in - DELIGHTED for you Lily!! :happydance: Such fantastic news!

You next Scerena. Don't think I'll be able to quit B&B altogether till you have your baby. And I do believe it will happen

Lots of love x x


----------



## scerena

Justwantababy- thanks that is so sweet of you :hugs: I'm starting IVF egg sharing on my next period :) please keep your fx'd for me :hugs:

How is mummy life treating you???

*pink mum* what is going on with you Hun?

*lily* any scans coming up?

*teddy* :hugs: can't wait for you to meet your baby :happydance:

*turbo* thinking of you always :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

hey scerena.m f9,waitng for my anatomy scan.
h abt u


----------



## pink mum

TeddyBearPug said:


> hey, how are you?

h r u gal.hws ur preg going on?wat r u hvng?


----------



## scerena

*pink mum* aw that is lovely :) I'm waiting on my next period so I can start IVF egg sharing :)


----------



## pink mum

wish u bst of luck:)


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

Congratulation scerena


----------



## scerena

Aw thank you :hugs: I was so shocked that my first IVF worked :)

How is things going with you???? Hope you're well??


----------



## pink mum

M very happy for you


----------



## daopdesign

scerena :) I haven't been on here for ages, finding time is soo hard nowadays! I just want to congratulate you, I know it's been a hard struggle for you but I wish you all the best and H & H 9 months! xxxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun I'm glad to have finally got there just got to hope everything continues to go smoothly :)

How are you and the boys???


----------



## beanhunter

Wow! Daop....you had another little one! Congratulations!


----------



## pink mum

Congrats daop


----------



## Lily7

Wow congrats scerena xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily :hugs:
Look at you nearly 32 weeks :happydance:

How are you feeling???


----------



## Lily7

Feeling great, it has flown in and have had a really good pregnancy so far :) hope you are well x


----------



## scerena

*lily7* that's brilliant bet you can't wait now :) do you know what gender your baby is???

I'm good thanks had a scan at 6 and 7 weeks, my next one is next Monday I'm very nervous but excited just hope tht everything is okay fx'd!!!


----------



## pink mum

h r u lily


----------



## pink mum

hello galz h r u doing


----------



## scerena

:hi: *pinkmum* I'm doing real good :) how are you? You're so close!!!

*lily7* nearly time for you to meet your baby I bet you're excited :)


----------



## pink mum

m fine scerena but m scared,please pray for me


----------



## scerena

*pink mum* I will pray for you and I am sure you will do great Hun :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls how you all doing good luck you will be fine pink scerena so made up for you girls x x


----------



## scerena

Thanks Caz :) how are you and the kids getting on?


----------



## pink mum

fine caz,i got a minor 
electrical shock n m afraid now


----------



## scerena

Feels so long ago that we were all on this thread!

How are we all????


----------

